# Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes



## Dr. Zoidberg

A lo largo de los temas que he leído en este subforo he podido apreciar que hay gran cantidad de posters que consultan sobre la forma correcta de diseñar el tamaño o forma de una caja y solo proporcionan la marca y tamaño de sus parlantes y algunos otros contestan en base a su experiencia pero sin mucho fundamento "científico" (pero no todos son así). Yo, luego de analizar muchos sitios de Internet y de leer algunos libros, he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones relacionadas con el diseño de cajas (bafles):

*1. *La marca y modelo del parlante generalmente son insuficientes como para dar alguna respuesta correcta. En particular para la gente de latinoamérica es extremadamente complicado conseguir especificaciones concretas de cada parlante disponible (mucho menos los chinos) y son estas especificaciones las que definen que tipo de caja usar y de que tamaño debe ser. Estas especificaciones de las que hablo son los llamados "Parámetros de Thiele-Small" que básicamente son una analogía eléctrica de los parámetros mecánicos de un parlante. Muchos fabricantes si entregan estos parámetros, pero la producción de parlantes tiene tantas variables que los errores suelen ser del 20% o más, mientras que otros ni siquiera mencionan su existencia. La única solución entonces es MEDIRLOS para tener la certeza de su valor (lo cual es un problema por que para medirlos hay que comprarlos y si los parámetros no son adecuados....ya es tarde). Medir los parámetros T/S no es particularmente difícil (excepto por el Vas que requiere una caja de ciertas dimensiones), pero se necesita tener un oscilador senoidal razonable (el C.I. XR2206 funciona bien para esto) y un amplificador de un par de watts para hacer los ensayos. Hay un sitio web que es excelente en cuestiones de audio (pero está en inglés) y este tema se trata acá: http://sound.whsites.net/tsp.htm. Les recomiendo leerlo si pretenden medir sus parlantes (incluso les da acceso a un archivo Excel que hace todos los cálculos por ustedes)

*2. *Una vez que tenemos los parámetros T/S podemos intentar dimensionar el bafle y ver que sucede si cambiamos el volumen. Para esto, nada mejor que un paquete de software, y si es gratis...mejor todavía. Este software es *WinISD Pro Alpha* y se decarga SIN COSTO desde:www.linearteam.org. Este programa es verdaderamente excelente y usa los parámetros T/S para definir no solo las dimensiones de la caja y graficar la respuesta en frecuencia del parlante montado en ella, sino que los orienta sobre cual tipo de bafle les conviene (closed o vented) y les permite aplicar filtros electrónicos para modificar la respuesta del parlante en la caja, tal como la Transformación de Linkwitz

*3. *Una vez que tenemos al análisis realizado, recién podemos encarar la construcción física del bafle, que va a sonar muy parecido a las simulaciones realizadas.

En resumen, para todos aquellos que quieran diseñar sus bafles con los parlantes que consigan, creo que este método es la única forma de anticipar el comportamiento del parlante en el bafle diseñado, a menos que tengan mucho dinero para gastar en MDF y equipamiento para análisis en campo libre.

A modo de ejemplo, les voy a mostrar los resultados a los que llegué tratando de usar un par de parlantes chinos MOON L1230 (que no logré encontrar en Internet) de 12", que supuestamente son de 8 ohms y 350W 
Re= 7.4 ohms (medido con el tester)
Le= 0.46 mHy (medido con un aparatejo que tengo en casa)

Parámetros T/S segun el procedimiento del sitio web de arriba
Fs=36Hz
Qes=1.193
Qms= 4.58 (mejor dejar que lo calcule el programa por que es un poquito mas alto que este valor)
Qts=0.953 (uuggghhhhh!)
Vas=103.68 lts.
SPL=88 dB (medio al voleo, de un parlante NIPPON parecido)
La excursión lineal maxima no está por ningun lado, pero a simple vista parece del orden de los 8 mm.

Cargando estos valores en la base de WinISD Pro resulta lo siguiente:
Tipo de bafle= cerrado
Volumen del bafle= 100 lts (el calculo del programa me arroja cerca de 1100 lts, pero es un poco grande, no?)
Respuesta en frecuencia: la de la figura (que es horrible).

Como verán, este parlante colocado en una caja cerrada produce una ganancia de 3dB a 65 Hz, que es justo el punto en el que se ecualizan los DRUM en las grabaciones normales de música. Esta ganancia, que duplica la potencia en esa frecuencia, hace que "parezca" que el bafle tiene unos graves grandiosos cuando en realidad es un refuerzo propio del diseño del parlante, pero la frecuencia de corte de la caja esta cerca de los 38 Hz, con lo cual perdemos gran parte de los bajos reales (casi una octava).

Moraleja...estos parlantes solo sirven de pisapapeles.

Claro que es posible ecualizarlos y extender la respuesta hasta los 20 o 25 Hz con la Transformación de Linkwitz, pero eso requiere un amplificador que llegue cómodamente a los 400 Watts!

Trabajando incansablemente en DIYAudio me encontré un link que creo que va a ser de utilidad a todos los que recién se inician en el diseño y construcción de sus propios bafles. El sitio es este (y está en inglés):
*http://diyaudiocorner.tripod.com/dilemma.htm*​ 

Y creo que es casi una obligación leer la página del link (aunque hay mas) por que es *MUY REVELADORA* de que esperar de un parlante a partir de los valores de algunos de sus parámetros Thielle-Small.

Bueno, termino con esto por ahora. Espero que este post de presentación le sea útil a alguien y les quite algunas dudas a otros.

Cordiales saludos!


----------



## electromecanico

te felicito por tu investigación y tus ganas, te cuento hace dos mese que estoy buscando estos datos por todo el mundo digital ....se cree que son  los litros lana de vidrio etc.... y un divisor pero te cuento y si alguien necesita lo paso debo tener 200mb de archivos solo de divisores hasta de 6 generación siiii ssesta... y gracias a dios no llegue a hacer na ....forma de decir por que me quede con ganas de renegar....conseguí dos cajas Harman Kardon modestia aparte por que de casualidad las conseguí...es inexplicable de donde sale todo ese sonido no se puede creer. y después de leer todo inclusive lo que escribiste hay que investigar y calcular mucho.. según sabiduría del audi "pendas que suena bien hasta que escuchas algo mejor"


----------



## raespl

Hola, buenas a todos, con este mensaje, que creo que es el primero, aprovecho para presentarme en esta comunidad. Llevo bastante tiempo registrado pero nunca me habia dado por postear nada, leía posts, aprendía de personas que saben mas que yo y lo ponía en practica.

Bien, el objetivo del tema es ayudar a aquellos que se estén iniciando en el mundillo del audio y necesiten medir ciertos parámetros básicos para el diseño de sus cajas para después mediante los miles de softwares que hay, obtener un pre-diseño.
Se que hay bastante sobre este tema y parecidos en el foro, pero me parecía que no estaban explicados para personas sencillas como yo que necesitan una explicación paso a paso y con los métodos mas sencillos que a base de experiencia, creo que son los adecuados para iniciarse.
Se que no son los mas fidedignos, pero son bastante accesibles. 

Empecemos: Medir los parámetros T/S de un altavoz (Re, Fs, Qms, Qts, Qes, Vas, Xmax) de forma sencilla y con cosas que podemos tener por casa.

*Elementos necesarios: *
-Ordenador
-Amplificador (el de altavoces sirve)
-Dos multímetros (que al menos uno de ellos tenga escala pequeña de intensidad (mA) alterna (AC). Mas adelante se explicará como hacerlo con uno solo pero con mas faena.
-Cable para conectar el altavoz al amplificador (cada amplificador tendrá un tipo diferente de conector de salida)
-Una moneda y celo.
-Lápiz, rotulador y regla.

*Medir Re:*
Re es la resistencia Dc del conjunto del altavoz (bobina), se mide con el polímetro. Como si el altavoz fuera una resistencia. Así de sencillo.

*Medir Fs:*
Fs es la frecuencia de resonancia natural del altavoz.
Se obtiene eléctricamente como la frecuencia a la cual, la impedancia del altavoz es máxima. Se conecta un multímetro en serie al altavoz (escala mA alterna) y uno en paralelo (escala por ej 20V en alterna) y se conecta al amplificador. 

Ojo, intentad dejar el amplificador plano y no tocar nada de la configuración una vez iniciado el ensayo.
Otra cosa, si no tenéis por ahí el amplificador de altavoces, buscad otro, ni se os ocurra usar la tarjeta del ordenador directamente al altavoz.
El altavoz tiene muy baja impedancia y se puede torrar la tarjeta. SI, ME HA PASADO (risas de fondo)

Con un software que genere señales senoidales (yo uso el WinISD Pro, por ejemplo) se obtiene la curva impedancia (tensión en el altavoz entre intensidad que circula, de aquí los polímetros) frente a la variación de frecuencia.
Dependiendo del cada altavoz (cuando mas grande, mas baja es la Fs) barremos un rango de frecuencias (por ejemplo, para 15" entre 25 y 45 Hz, hercio a hercio) y con el Excel mismo, se dibuja la gráfica (para obtener Fs no hace falta dibujar, solo tenemos que fijarnos en que valor de la frecuencia, la impedancia tiene el valor mas alto) la gráfica nos puede servir para ver si estamos dentro del margen de frecuencias donde se encuentra Fs, ya que sera el máximo de una curva convexa.

*En el caso de tener solamente un polímetro, (es necesario que tenga escala mA en alterna, que muchos de los baratos no tienen...) hay que hacer el ensayo dos veces, uno para la intensidad, que es lo realmente varía y otro para la tensión (comprobar que las variaciones son mínimas, pero necesario saberlas para poder obtener resultados)

*Obtención de las Q:*
Para esto si que hace falta la gráfica de Fs, la gráfica frecuencia-impedancia, ya que necesitamos saber los polos de respuesta del altavoz.
Necesitamos saber Fs, Re y Rmax (que es la impedancia a Fs). 

Obtenemos r0=√(Rmax*Re) y nos dará un valor de impedancia (que es la "anchura" a la cual se encuentran los polos F1 y F2. 
Serán las frecuencias que tienen como impedancia, Z=Rmax-(r0/2) (es decir entrar al revés en la gráfica desde la impedancia a la frecuencia).
Si hemos barrido las frecuencias hercio a hercio y no queremos entrar en menores resoluciones de escala, (fracciones de Hz) en la tabla podemos leer a que hercios tenemos dichas impedancias.
Por lo general serán polos simétricos (en escala logarítmica) si lo que estamos midiendo es un altavoz mas o menos decente y no cuatro cachos papel y hierro chinos pegados con superglue.
Esto es una manera mas de comprobar que lo que estamos haciendo, lo estamos haciendo bien.
Ahora ya solo queda matemáticas:

Qms = Fs*√(Rmax) / (F2-F1)    F2 es el polo mayor que F1, no puede dar negativo.
Qes = Qms / (Rmax-1)
Qts=1/((1/Qms)+(1/Qes))   La misma formula que si Qms y Qes fueran resis en paralelo.

*Obtención del Vas:* (método de la masa agregada, perdón a los expertos por el famoso error con las vibraciones que produce este método frente al del volumen, pero con la facilidad de no tener que montar nada)
Para esto, sin desmontar ni tocar nada de lo anterior, le añadimos al cono del altavoz una masa conocida "m" (pegamos una moneda con celo al cono del altavoz aproximadamente a 3/4 desde la suspensión) y repetimos el proceso anterior de la búsqueda de la frecuencia de resonancia en este caso obteniéndose F's, la nueva frecuencia.
Tiene que tener un valor mas bajo que Fs, ya que a mayor masa, la frecuencia de resonancia natural, baja.
Ahora matemáticas:

Sd = superficie del cono [Decímetros²]
Masa m [gramos]
Mms = m/((Fs/F's)² - 1)                [Gramos]
Mas = Mms/(Sd²)                         [Gramos/Decímetros^4]
Cas = 1 / ((2 * Pi * Fs)²) * Mas)    [Segundos² * Decímetros^4 / Gramos]
Vas = Cas * µ * c²             µ = Densidad del aire, c=velocidad del sonido [Decímetros³ = Litros]

Ante todo -> OJO [UNIDADES]

*Xmax:*
Excursión máxima del cono (necesario para diseños Bass-Reflex). Método bruto y sencillo.
Se pone un elemento que haga de referencia en la superficie del cono (un folio) y que pase por el diámetro del altavoz (por la mitad).
Se pone un lápiz en vertical que toque el fondo del altavoz, se le hace una marca con el rotulador (referencia).
Se presiona SUAVEMENTE con la mano la superficie del cono hasta notar que le cuesta bajar (total recorrido Milímetros, ojo con apretar que nos cargaremos la suspensión) se le hace una nueva marca al lápiz y se mide la diferencia.
Son valores típicos de 4 a 8 mm.

En principio para facilitar las cosas, adjunto un Excel de mi cosecha con datos del ultimo altavoz que estuve midiendo (pido perdón de antemano) donde lo único necesario es ir introduciendo los valores de frecuencia, tensión y intensidad, para los ensayos de Fs y F's. Introducir lo que se ha medido donde están los Inputs de datos en negrita y lo que queda resuelta es la parte matemática. 

Nada mas, ya que estamos a día uno, felicitaros el año y pedir perdón al lector por el tostón que he soltado. 

PD: Todo aquel que tenga que aportar algo o alguna corrección a algo que he dicho, será bien recibido.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> te cuento hace dos mese que estoy buscando estos datos por todo el mundo digital ....se cree que son los litros lana de vidrio etc.


Me alegro que te haya servido! El tema con los baffles es que la mayoría de la gente cree que hay algo de "magia" y "experiencia" detrás del diseño de una caja, pero teniendo los parámetros T/S y el software, cualquiera puede simular el comportamiento real de un bafle y elegir la mejor alternativa. Por ejemplo, el uso de fibra de vidrio como "amortiguante" tiene el efecto de "agrandar" el volumen real de la caja, pero en el mejor de los casos, este aumento es de un 15%, así que solo con variar el volumen de tu caja en un 15% en el soft podes ver lo que sucede con el uso de fibra de vidrio antes de armar la caja.
Pero claro...hay que tener algunos conocimientos de electrónica para entender el tipo de respuesta del conjunto caja+parlante, el porqué de los picos que se producen y como atenuarlos, etc, etc. Pero creo que eso es la base de todo el diseño de cajas   
Acá les paso un link a un montón de papers sobre el diseño de bafles cerrados y "porteados" y del comportamiento de parlantes encerrados en cajas. Son cosas complicadas, pero importantes de leer para aquellos que tengan la base matemática para entenderlas. Hay papers de Small y de Thiele (sip, los mismos de los parámetros) que verdaderamente vale la pena leer.
Acá: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/, en el apartado *TECHNICAL JOURNAL PUBLICATIONS*

Espero que les aproveche para entender lo que sucede en los bafles y los parlantes.

Saludos!


----------



## electromecanico

muy buena esa pagina,! ezavalla es para tener en cuenta mucho dato y muy bueno esto http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Thiele-Small-Parameters/ toda la nomenclatura de especificaciones de parlantes  muchachos a imprimirlo y tenerlo pegado en el monitor ja ja .. muchos parámetros que hay que tener en cuenta  bueno acá voy a tratar de pasar lo que pueda no estoy muy ducho .... el de las bovinas esta bastante bueno una forma simple de calcularlas el tipo si se fijan lo hizo muy bien dejo varios parámetros fijos y varia las vuelta según pruebas osea busco un promedio   y si buscan para el diámetro de la alambre por acá alguien colgo una tablita muy piola no recuerdo en que foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy buenos datos! Es un muy buen resumen de los calculos necesarios para un crossover pasivo!
Acá les paso un link acerca de los pasos necesarios para construir un crossover, incluyendo la compensación del aumento de la impedancia con el aumento de frecuencia usando una red Zobel: http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm. Si la leen con atención van a descubrir como corregir muchas cosas que se han comentado por el foro pero no han tenido una solución muy técnica que digamos...

Y acá hay otro para los que son muy vagos para sacar cuentas de las bobinas: http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_información.html. Esa página las calcula por ustedes y les da una parva de medidas y cables posibles de usar para el valor de la bobina que hayan introducido.

Saludos!


----------



## JavierSC

Muy buena data! La verdad que hace tiempo quiero construirme unas cajas y estaba siguiendo tus mismos pasos, leyendo libros y "mucha Web", la información que brindas me sirve mucho ya que casi no cuento con mucho tiempo para dedicarlo a investigaciones.

Te doy la bienvenida y espero que esta información sea útil para todos.


----------



## dcmdcm

Muy bien tu información, felicidades de que tienes el interés de diseñar tus propias cajas acústicas, y no solo armar alguna que no este calculada para tu altavoz de la que encontraste las medidas. Estoy seguro que esto servirá para que otras personas se animen a hacerlo. 

El winisd es un excelente programa muy completo, pero también pueden probar el "bassbox pro", que tiene la opción de importar mediciones acústicas para corregir tus cálculos, calculo de cajas para coche, ayuda en la medición de los parámetros t/s, y varias otras características, solo que no es gratis como el winisd, pero lo puedes "comprar" por internet.


----------



## electromecanico

es el de jvc? yo uso el win por que me parece simple y te digo que por el poco.... oído que tengo los resultados son muy parecidos a los cálculos. El tema es entender dentro de que parámetros te tienen que dar los gráficos para conseguir el resultado deseado


----------



## dcmdcm

el programa de Bassbox pro es de Harris Tech Audio (http://www.ht-audio.com/), es un tanto similar a winisd, pero lo que me gusto fue el hecho de poder importar datos de mediciones acusticas del lugar donde se va a utilizar la caja acustica para introducir cierta correccion en los calculos. Ademas de un wizard que te ayuda a realizar las mediciones de los parametros t/s.


----------



## Gubirson

Gracias por la información brindada me es muy interesante el tema y tengo muchas ganas de diseñarme unas buenas cajas para subwoffer y otras para el medio...
bueno una de mis preguntas es q tipo de madera es definitivamente la mejor, la de compuesto, mdf, cual y que tan influyente seria el grosorlogico q mientras mas mas resistente seran las cajas pero en el caso del sonido. 

y si tiene algunos tutoriales para usar el programa? se los agradeceria............


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gubirson dijo:
			
		

> bueno una de mis preguntas es q tipo de madera es definitivamente la mejor, la de compuesto, mdf, cual y que tan influente seria el grosorlogico q mientras mas mas resistente seran las cajaspero en el caso del sonido.



No es un problema de "resistencia" sino de "rigidez", pero el mejor material (para mi gusto) es el MDF. Para un subwoofer podés usar MDF de 18 mm como mínimo, pero si es de alta potencia (300watts o mas) mejor que pienses en usar MDF de 25 mm, que además de la solidez y rigidez adicional te hace la caja muy pesada como para que no salga "caminando" cuando suenen los graves. Para los medios-graves para arriba, podes usar MDF de 15 mm que anda bastante bien y es barato. No uses mas fino por que te va a traer problemas.



			
				Gubirson dijo:
			
		

> y si tiene algunos tutoriales para usar el programa? se los agradeceria............



RTFM (leé la ayuda).


----------



## Gubirson

Epale      

Muchas gracias, jeje por lo de la ayuda tendre que ponerme a traducir. 

y con lo de la madera es un poco costosa por aqui pero si es la mejor siempre he escuchado espesor de 18mm tratare de usar una un poco mas gruesa pero menos de 25 por q dependiendo la formas de las cajas valla q si va a costar trasladarlas...


tardare un poco en realizar los proyectos pero cuando los culmine se los subo a ver que opinan y si les gusta

saludos muchas gracias ezavalla


----------



## lucalorito

Y siempre podréis pegar dos maderas o más para aumentar el grosor de vuestras cajas..yo en cajas de suelo siempre uso dos de 19m.m. (MDF) como mínimo.
Saludos.


----------



## dcmdcm

Gubirson dijo:
			
		

> y si tiene algunos tutoriales para usar el programa? se los agradeceria............



Aquí un pequeño tutorial del WINISD por pablo crespo:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html

Aunque lo mejor es leer mucho para que entiendas todo lo que estas haciendo y de que forma afecta la caja que estés pensando construir


----------



## dcmdcm

Aquí dejo unos pequeños apuntes de los parámetros t/s, están en español, por lo que no es tan difícil entenderlos.

Por cierto, si alguien tiene los originales de Neville Thiele o Richard Small y los puede compartir se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias dcmdcm.
Muy buena información en español para los que no cazan inglés.
No se a cuales papers de Thiele y Small te refieres, pero en el tercer o cuarto post hay una URL en la que hay varios papers de ellos que salieron en los Journals de la AES.
Fijate si eso es lo que estas buscando...

Saludos!


----------



## dcmdcm

ups, no habia revisado ese link, parecen venir reimpresiones de los originales, pero si. gracias

tambien veo que viene uno sobre transmission lines, y unos que creo ya habia posteado sobre horn loadeaded loudspeakers. Haber si posteo algo mas sobre esto que tengo guardado en algun lado de la compu.


----------



## Gubirson

buenas a todos  

bueno amigos he realizado pruebas y para mi la MDF rinde menos en sonido con respecto a la madera de aglomerado, lo digo por que ya he realizado pruebas discúlpenme por no poder mostrarles pero por aquí fabrican las cajas de madera de compuesto o de aglomerado que es la mas económica y (para mi la que mejor responde) al sonido el detalle es que es muy delicada hay que evitar su contacto con el agua y si no la forramos bien se desmorono por golpes, solo por golpes no por el sonido ojo...

les digo esto por que probé el mismo parlante y amplificador en mdf, compuesto y aglomerado y mejor se destaco fue el aglomerado seguido del compuesto. me pareció muy débil el sonido en el mdf.          

bueno esa es mi opinión   

saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y....tendríamos que saber que espesor usaste de aglomerado y cual espesor de MDF, como amortiguaste los bafles, si la caja la calculaste o la copiaste o la hiciste al voleo, para que rango de frecuencias era la caja, etc, etc, etc. Es la primera vez en mi vida que escucho que una caja de MDF "suena débil" y todas las que hecho de MDF me han dado excelentes resultados, tal como las había calculado. En realidad...hace muchos años que no las hago de aglomerado, pero las que hacía con ese material no tenían casi diferencia con las de MDF, mas allá del peso y la rigidez estructural.

El problema del aglomerado es su falta de rigidez en comparación con el MDF, lo que puede hacer que la caja se transforme "parcialmente" en un radiador adicional al parlante, pero no debería ocurrir eso con espesores razonable de la madera. En fin.....sin mas datos no puedo ni aceptar ni rechazar tu experiencia, pero me resulta muy extraño lo que comentas.

Mirá, si a vos te gusta como suena el aglomerado pues....dale para adelante entonces con el aglomerado, en gustos personales no puedo opinar y si para vos suena bien así...entonces es el material perfecto.

Saludos!


----------



## Gubirson

epale ezavalla  

bueno no es q sea debil con todo el sentido es muy eficiente el mdf pero mi gusto fuel el aglomerado y probe solo con respecto a frecuencias de grabes osea puro bajo con exactitud no te sabria decir te hablo de unos 40hz 60hz 80hz, en frecuencias de agudo o medio no te sabria decir, estas fueron cajas hechas 18 sound las q parecen rcf pero son chicas, bueno la realidad la de compuesto era un rcf normal pero las 18 sound era una en dmf y otra en aglomerado espesor fue algo delgado en ambos buscando la economia 1.5" tanto mdf y como para aglomerado el aglomerado respondio con calidad como el rcf tomando en cuenta q el rcf es mucho mas grande y profundo por cuestiones de q fue algo rapido no probe las otras frecuencias pues fue algo tedioso sacar el parlante una y otra vez.......         en fin el bajo me parecio mas retumbante mas prolongado a simple oido con el aglomerado.

y use un parlante debil con el fin de ver el maximo que se le puede sacar aunque en realidad era lo q tenia mano disculpen por no subirles imagenes de las cajas pero si tengo la del parlante de 18"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gubirson dijo:
			
		

> ...probe solo con respecto a frecuencias de grabes osea puro bajo con exactitud no te sabria decir te hablo de unos 40hz 60hz 80hz, en frecuencias de agudo o medio no te sabria decir, estas fueron cajas hechas 18 sound las q parecen rcf pero son chicas, bueno la realidad la de compuesto era un rcf normal pero las 18 sound era una en dmf y otra en aglomerado espesor fue algo delgado en ambos buscando la economia 1.5" tanto mdf y como para aglomerado el aglomerado respondio con calidad como el rcf tomando en cuenta q el rcf es mucho mas grande y profundo por cuestiones de q fue algo rapido no probe las otras frecuencias pues fue algo tedioso sacar el parlante una y otra vez.......         en fin el bajo me parecio mas retumbante mas prolongado a simple oido con el aglomerado.



Por lo que entiendo, la caja de aglomerado es mas pequeña que las otras, no es así? Si es así, es normal que escuches mas retumbante los bajos en el aglomerado que en los otros, por el solo hecho del tamaño de la caja. Si te fijas en el PDF de mi primer post vas a ver el pico de 3 dB que se produce alrededor de los 60Hz en mi caja de prueba con un parlante de bajo costo. No es que todos los parlantes se comporten igual, pero los de bajo costo parecen tener todos un comportamiento similar en baja frecuencia (todos los chinos que he medido tienen un Qts alto que provoca ese efecto) para reforzar los graves si necesitar potencia extra. Las cajas mas grandes disminuyen el Q del sistema y atenúan un poco el pico con lo que es probable que las cajas mas grandes no tengan bajos tan marcados como loas otras...pero sí mucho mas reales

Saludos!


----------



## Gubirson

epqale ezavalla si tienes razon en eso por logica uno dice bueno si la caja tiene mas dimensiones sonara mas duro pero he notado que en parlantes de bajo costo no es asi, ahora nada como un parlante de un buen magneto y una buena bobina para mi mas que la caja el corazon define un poco mas q seria el tipo de parlante a usar. es como un cilco un parlante sin caja no tiene vida una caja depende del parlante, ahora vien la caja y el parlante necesitan de un amplificador. yo quiero armarme mi sonido me gusta estar en eventos fieastas pero con mis pocos conocimientos de electronica me siento capaz de armarme todo a exepcion del parlante claro pero quiero tener mis cochas echas por mi! espero en este nuevo año estar encaminado sobre esto lo mas pronto posible.


mira ezavalla q opinion me das para fabricar un cajon para parlantes de 15" que se utilizarian pare medio no hallo por cual decidirme por q te explico hay unos diseños un ej un SP4 son muy usuales y me gustan y son capases de sonar con un poco de bajo, pero hay otros cajones hasta mas economicos que dispersan mas el medio la vos hacen q se escuche legisimo y es lo que quiero, pero el detalle es que los modelos que e visto solo son (medio) le das un poco de bajo y nada y quieciera q se prestara para ambos casos, por que hay veces que hay que mntar un sonido pequeño y con este caja bastaria no se si me estas entendiendo bueno saludos felices navidades


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con un parlante de 15" no pienses en reproducir medios. Con ese parlante puedes hacer un buen woofer o subwoofer pero para medios tenes que usar otra cosa. Probablemente parlantes de 6" o de 5"1/2 andarían bien, habría que ver que buscas en cuanto a sonido.

Pero nop...no uses un 15" para medios por que no te van a dar la respuesta en frecuencia adecuada...

Saludos!


----------



## Gubirson

te hablo de armar un sonido grande durisimo y es lo que usan por aqui por lo menos muchos modelos peavey son asi de 15" y tienes razon hay unos q utilizan de 12" y me gusta como responden pero como tienen que ser de gran potencia son demasiado caros hay modelos de 12" que son mas caros que muchos de 15" y lo planteo asi por que aqui se ven muchos parlantes de 15" para medios y bueno  me gusta muccho hacer bulla pero mas que eso se escuche lo mejor posible y no moleste al oido y lo otro que pasa que el sonido al aire libre no es el mismo se pierde mucha pero mucha potencia y la mayoria de veces tocan montar en aire libre y no responden bien los aparatos que son profecionales de mis amigos por que yo hasta ahora no tengo casi nada de sonido...  esas medidas de parlantes que mencionas responden muy bien a esas frecuencias pero no creo poder lograr la potencia que quiero. 

y gracias por colaborar y responder


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y...si es para mucha potencia no te van a servir esos parlantes, pero probablemente puedas usar un horn o similar que tienen buena extensión en medios y soportan mucha potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Gubirson

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y...si es para mucha potencia no te van a servir esos parlantes, pero probablemente puedas usar un horn o similar que tienen buena extensión en medios y soportan mucha potencia.
> 
> Saludos!



bueno desconosco sobre ellos voy a investigar para saber de que estamos hablando hasta luego 

bueno ya verifique. y esta bien se les conoce como drivers segun las fuenes que verifique se utilizan para agudos.

pero figurate que si te hablo con base diseñan parlantes de 15 pulgadas para medios, Eminence, peavey, Eighteen sound estas son algunas de las marcas que diseñan parlantes. esta vez si lo digo con firmeza en 
Venezuela es lo mas usual y e notado que en Colombia tambien


----------



## profex

Que tal amigos...

Yo he trabajado en audio profesional con varios grupos musicales y también con sonidos, les comento que la gran mayoría de los equipos de nivel profesional y semiprofesional utilizan medios de 15"para PA y medios de 12" para monitores de piso.

Sin embargo, a la hora de considerar una bocina de 15" para medios, es importante investigar los datos que te da el fabricante, porque no cualquier unidad de ese tamaño te da buenos medios...

Lo ideal es adquirir alguna unidad en la que su rango de frecuencias superior alcance los 4 o 5 Khz, y utilizarlo con un driver de compresión que arraque desde los 1000Hz o menos.

De manera muy rápida se me vienen a la mente estos modelos de Eminence, que tienen una buena relación costo-beneficio:

Kappa pro 15A ó Delta Pro 15A.  con un driver como el PSD:3006 o el PSD:2002

Eso si, no se les ocurra poner las llamadas "balas" porque van a tener un hueco en las frecuencias medias-altas.

Con eso y un buen crossover lograrían cubrir una buena gama de frecuencias.

He visto en la actualidad la reducción de las bocinas de 15" a unidades de 12". o inclusive menores, pero esto vca en función de la moda, por los sistemas Line array, que utilizan bocinas pequeñas, pero eso es otro tema bastante más complicado.

Sin embargo, debemos estar conscientes de lo que realmente queremos y necesitamos, para no afectar nuestro bolsillo con compras innecesarias. Con poco equipo, pero eficiente a veces se puede lograr más que con mucho equipo pero de calidad inferior.

Un cordial saludo para todos y felices fiestas.


----------



## aldemarar

bueno compañeros por aca estan dejando de utilisar 15 para medios se esta utilizando 8 y se refursan con 15 para mediobajo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

profex dijo:
			
		

> Sin embargo, a la hora de considerar una bocina de 15" para medios, es importante investigar los datos que te da el fabricante, porque no cualquier unidad de ese tamaño te da buenos medios...
> 
> Lo ideal es adquirir alguna unidad en la que su rango de frecuencias superior alcance los 4 o 5 Khz, y utilizarlo con un driver de compresión que arraque desde los 1000Hz o menos.



Ese es precisamente el punto. Un woofer de 15" que llegue a los 4 o 5 KHz es bastante complicado de conseguir (mas allá de los modelos que nombras). Esos woofers normalmente está especificados, como mucho, hasta 1.5 KHz y el necesario es un "rango extendido" hasta 5 KHz de respuesta con semejante superficie del cono. Por más que se usen para medios...me parece un verdadero despropósito tecnológico (pero tiene mucho sentido desde el marketing!). Es preferible usar uno de inferior rango de rsta en frecuencia y horn para los medios. Seguramente vas a tener al menos la misma performance con precio mucho menor.

Saludos.


----------



## Gubirson

bueno amigos tienen razon lo que he estado discutiendo es por algo que como es tradicional uno lo imita y estoy en el error de no realizar los estudios previos de cada equipo tendre mas cuidado con eso gracias felices fiestas


----------



## belpmx

hola quise usar el programa que dices pero los datos que tengo no son tal cual los que pide el programa... o tal vez tengan otro nombre, me falta (del programa) Pe, BL,Xmax,dia,Z,sd
Espero me puedas ayudar te dejo el documento de donde estoy sacando los valores
Pabel, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> hola quise usar el programa que dices pero los datos que tengo no son tal cual los que pide el programa... o tal vez tengan otro nombre, me falta (del programa) Pe, BL,Xmax,dia,Z,sd
> Espero me puedas ayudar te dejo el documento de donde estoy sacando los valores
> Pabel, gracias



Pe es la potencia maxima que soporta el parlante, y es un dato que te da el fabricante *siempre*.
BL es el factor de fuerza electromagnética. Dejalo en el valor por defecto, que es 0.0 Tm.
Xmax es la excursión lineal maxima. Te lo debería dar el fabricante ya que depende mucho de la construcción del parlante. Si no lo tienes, dejala en 0 mm.
Sd es el area radiente efectiva del parlante. Si no te la da el fabricante, dejala en 0.
Z es la impedancia nominal. Siempre es dato, 4 u 8 ohms.

Y así podemos seguir un año, pero para hacerla corta, los parámtros que necesitas son:
Qes - Qms - Fs - Vas - Re (y Le si podes medirla) - Znom - Pe (estos dos ultimos siempre son dato).

Lo demas dejalo en 0, por que el WinISD te calcula lo que le hace falta a partir de los parametros anteriores.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola muchas gracias.......
Pero... jajajajajaja, cómo interperto los datos me dice que necesito 4000 litros....
y pues necesito ponerle dos respiradores de 102mm con 7 cm de largo.....
Pero tenía pensado hacer un cajón para home teater y me sugerieron que hiciera una caja bax reflez con corte en 30 Hz o algo así.....
que más puedo hacer, que tipo de material tengo que poner dentro del cajón.... pues de antemano gracias
y saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchas gracias.......
> Pero... jajajajajaja, cómo interperto los datos me dice que necesito 4000 litros....
> y pues necesito ponerle dos respiradores de 102mm con 7 cm de largo.....
> Pero tenía pensado hacer un cajón para home teater y me sugerieron que hiciera una caja bax reflez con corte en 30 Hz o algo así.....
> que más puedo hacer, que tipo de material tengo que poner dentro del cajón.... pues de antemano gracias
> y saludos...



Sip, ya me imaginaba que te iba a dar una barbaridad como esa, ya que tiene un Qts de 1,... y pico que es exageradamente grande y hace falta un volumen gigante para amortiguarlo.

Que tipo de caja te sugería el WinISD, cerrada o reflex? Eso te lo pregunta antes de hacer los esquemas de respuesta en fcia, y vos le podes poner lo que quieras pero la que ya aparece en la lista desplegable es la sugerida por el programa. Si no te acordás, hacé de nuevo el proyecto y listo, pero contestame esto. Hay formas de arreglarlo, pero hace falta electronica extra. También tratá de postear la rsta en fcia que te da el WinISD.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

mmmmm...
La que me da por default es una caja cerrada....
no se a que te refieres con rsta y fcia....
de todas formas me dice que necesito como 700 litros....
bueno dejo algunas imagenes....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> mmmmm...
> La que me da por default es una caja cerrada....
> no se a que te refieres con rsta y fcia....
> de todas formas me dice que necesito como 700 litros....
> bueno dejo algunas imagenes....



Disculpá que recien te conteste esto, pero la ultima vez estaba en la playa   
LA Respuesta en frecuencia de la caja es la curva esa que enviste en el zip que tiene un sobreimpulso bastante largo, pero no logro ver de que magnitud es. Si la podes enviar amplificadorada...mejor, por que no veo nada.
Tene cuidado con las especificaciones del parlante, por que en las propiedades del driver dice Fs=20.0 Hz y en la hoja de datos anterior decía 28.8 Hz. Así que cambiala y hace todo de nuevo.
Luego achicá el volumen de la caja a 100 lts u 80 lts y graficá la nueva rsta en fcia y enviala.
Yo ya se en que vamos a terminar, pero hace eso para trabajar sobre valores ciertos.

Y segui trabajando con un caja cerrada, por que ese pralante solo te va a funcionar medianamente bien con una de esas (si haces la prueba de portearla vas a salir espantado con la rsta en fcia.)

Si podes, subí en un zip el .wdr del modelo del parlante.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, espero que te la hallas pasado muy bien en la playa y estes como nuevo...
Pues gracias, tenias razón, esta mal el dato de la frecuencia, aunque solo vario como unos 10-15 litros jajaja (como si fuera poca la diferencia). Espero esta vez sí veas, ya aumente la grafica...
Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola hola, espero que te la hallas pasado muy bien en la playa y estes como nuevo...
> Pues gracias, tenias razón, esta mal el dato de la frecuencia, aunque solo vario como unos 10-15 litros jajaja (como si fuera poca la diferencia). Espero esta vez sí veas, ya aumente la grafica...
> Saludos...



Sip, se ve un poco mejor. Tiene un pico de 3dB a los 40Hz y ese pico es imposible de eliminar cambiando el volumen de la caja ya que el Qts del parlante es muy alto. Supongo que ese grafico es para una caja de 766 lts como dice ahí. Ahora vas a cambiar el volumen de la caja por el que vos queres tener (supongamos 80 lts o lo que quieras) y vas a subir la nueva resp en fcia. Seguramente el pico de los 3dB se te va a correr cerca de los 60 Hz y tal vez aumente a un poco mas de 3dB.

Mas tarde voy a probar con el modelo del parlante que subiste, pero ahora estoy medio complicado.

Antes de que me olvide, fijate la siguiente figura, por que hay algunos datos inconsistentes en el modelo (la Re tiene que ser mas alta y la SPL muuucho mas baja!).

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola, jajaja, creo que eso de despertar y revisar el correo no es buena idea, a veces cometo errrores de dedo
Muchas gracias por la corrección, espero haberte entendido...
Bueno pues revisa el dato adjunto...
Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, el modelo del driver que me pasaste es cualquier verdura. Tenes que subir en un zip el archivo Extasis3.wdr que debe estar en el directorio:
c:\Archivos de programa\Linearteam\WinISD Pro\Drivers
Es un archivo de texto que podes ver con el block de notas.

De todas formas, te das cuenta el problema del parlante que tenés, no? Al ser tan alto el Qts, al meterlo en una caja cerrada (y no puede ser una reflex) de tamaño razonable el punto de -3dB se te va a 33 Hz y el pico se corre a 53Hz pero aumenta a 6dB (cuadruplica la potencia) en esa frecuencia. Esto hace que el bafle que armes de ese volumen (77 lts) va a tener unos graves-graves muy impactantes (y vas a tener que ecualizarlos) alrededor de los 55 Hz +/- 10Hz. Esto, que parece bueno, es completamente irreal por que esos graves no están con esa magnitud en ninguna grabación que reproduzcas, aunque el límite inferior es bastante bueno (33 Hz).

La unica solución que se me ocurre (y de hecho no hay otra) es agregar una transformadorrmación de Linkwitz con la misma frecuencia de corte (33 Hz) y que aplane el pico en los 53 Hz y alrededores. Esto es bastante simple de hacer, ya que el propio winisd te ayuda (pero tenes que usar la versión alpha-pro y no la beta que vos tenes que es anterior). Si tenes un amplificador para subwofer, lo vas a poder usar casi sin necesidad de potencia adicional.

Armá el modelo en la versión de WinISD que te digo, pasamelo (es el_nombre_del_parlante.wdr y está donde te dije arriba) y te muestro como calcular el circuito para la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz con el WinISD y con la planilla excel de TrueAudio.

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola Eduardo, tuve algunos problemitas con el WISID... pero ya lo solucione... ya hice el controlador, bueno mil gracias por toda tu ayuda...

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno Pabel...estas frito!

Estuve analizando el parlante en un baffle de 77 lts tal como habíamos hablado (y le tuve que corregir la impedancia nominal por que le habías puesto 12 ohms). El problema es que el pico ese que tiene a cincuenta y algo de Hz es imposible de corregir, aún con la Transformación de Linkwitz.
Fijate el proyecto del WinISD que ahora subo para que te des una idea como "debería quedar" si pudieramos corregirlo (es el parlante en un baffle de 77 Lts con un filtro transformador de Linkwitz agregado, hace click en la oreja Eq/Filtros para ver los parámetros).
Pero resulta que cuando intentamos calcular el filtro que haga eso, nos aparecen resistencias negativas en las ecuaciones (fijate la planilla excel que te adjunto, que ya tiene volcados los datos del parlante) y eso significa que es imposible aplastar el pico ese que aumenta 5dB la potencia de salida en 50Hz. Ese parlante parece específicamente diseñado para hacer retumbar los graves, por que además, la rsta en fcia comienza a atenuar por encima de los 200 Hz.

En resumen, si queres un subwoofer para la casa (tipo Hi-Fi) vas a tener que comprar otro parlante, por que ese parace de competición de car-audio, o sea que solo hace BOOOOMMM! BOOOMMMMM!

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Jajaja, es muy divertida la forma en lo que me dices las cosas, me haces reir (no es que me causes gracia tu, más bien eres divertido  )... Seee, al parecer esos wooffers son unos mounstros (sin forma, grandes y poco delicados  )... bueno no había visto la plantilla de exel, ya la vi y si aparece una resistencia negativa... pero eso se soluciona fácil... (ya mejor no digo nada, que mis profesores se enojaban conmigo cuando daba respuesas imaginarias) 

"(y le tuve que corregir la impedancia nominal por que le habías puesto 12 ohms)" hammm en cuanto a eso... no se que paso... siempre pongo alun (os) valores herrados...

Voy a investigar como usar la planilla de excel y voy a estar probando hasta encontrar un volumen en litros que de valores no negativos, no creo que este me sirva para HI-FI pero si mamá me da permiso de modificar su carro al menos tener algo decente que no solo haga boom boom...

O le voy a decir a un amigo que si hacemos un cambio, el tiene unos "casi" iguales a los rojos que tengo yo, pero los de el son azules y de 800W... a ver si consigo los parametros Thielle Small

*Edicion1:* Jajajaja, por más que varie el volumen en litros no se quita el valor negativo, ahora se a que te refieres... jajajajaja....


Mil gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese valor que sale negativo, vos lo podes modificar y ponerlo positivo, ya que el valor que aparece es una estimación del calculo de la planilla. El problema es que si lo pones positivo, la transformadorrmación casi no tiene ningun efecto sobre la respuesta del conjunto caja-parlante, así que se transformadorrma en un monton de electrónica inutil.

No te gastes mucho buscándole la vuelta, ese parlante es para otra cosa y además tiene un rendimiento deplorable, solo 84.5 dB/Wm SPL (que magicamente llega a 90dB a los 55Hz...).

Bueno...si ya has entendido como es este proceso, el proximo parlante lo podes analizar vos solo. Si tenes alguna duda, consultá sin problema eh?

Saludos!


----------



## dan_ferno

Aca les dejo un link donde aparecen los parametros T-S de muchos altavoces en el mercado, ademas si ustedes han medido alguno que no esté, pueden subir la información y ayudar

http://www.thielesmall.com/

espero les sirva


----------



## Raciel Perez

Si alguien tiene un verdadero amor por el mundo del audio, y considera que es un mundo complejo pero apasionante, deberia seguir muy de cerca tus comentarios, mas que eso tu gran aporte. Ya he hecho algunas compras de parlantes, ya sabes como es esto los mas economicos que no siempre son los que suenan bien, pero haciendo un buen uso de toda esta teoria espero lograr unas cajas capaces de reproducir lo mas cerca posible el sonido deseado.
 Muchas gracias.
Raciel


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Raciel Perez dijo:
			
		

> Si alguien tiene un verdadero amor por el mundo del audio, y considera que es un mundo complejo pero apasionante, deberia seguir muy de cerca tus comentarios, mas que eso tu gran aporte. Ya he hecho algunas compras de parlantes, ya sabes como es esto los mas economicos que no siempre son los que suenan bien, pero haciendo un buen uso de toda esta teoria espero lograr unas cajas capaces de reproducir lo mas cerca posible el sonido deseado.
> Muchas gracias.
> Raciel



Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, solo eso trato...de ayudar a quienes deseen construir sus cajas.
Y sip, normalmente compramos (y me incluyo) los parlantes mas económicos y esperamos hacer algo que "suene bien". Lamentablemente, la vida es un conjunto de compromisos y nunca obtenemos nada sin dar algo a cambio. En este caso, lo que ahorramos en los parlantes, lo vamos a tener que gastar en electrónica adicional  como filtros/equalizadores, amplificador de mayor potencia, etc, es decir, acabamos gastando al menos lo mismo...

Saludos! y espero que estas indicaciones te sean de ayuda.


----------



## julkian

Hola, hace poco compre un par de woofers pyramid WX-65X de 6.5'' y 300w pico, estuve leyendo la información que hay aquí y buscando en google encontré una calculadora que calcula el volumen de la caja acustica de acuerdo a los datos T/S que uno le ingresa (http://www.altovolumen.com/CAJAS/calculodevolumen.htm) y según este ultimo necesito 27.87 litros, ¿Es correcto esto?
Los datos de mis woofers son:
Potencia (pico): 300W
Impedancia nominal: 4Ω
Fs: 69.5Hz
Qms: 2.03
Qes:0.82
Qts: 0.58
SPL: 87.1dB
Vas: 8.41 litros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

julkian dijo:
			
		

> Hola, hace poco compre un par de woofers pyramid WX-65X de 6.5'' y 300w pico, estuve leyendo la información que hay aquí y buscando en google encontré una calculadora que calcula el volumen de la caja acustica de acuerdo a los datos T/S que uno le ingresa (http://www.altovolumen.com/CAJAS/calculodevolumen.htm) y según este ultimo necesito 27.87 litros, ¿Es correcto esto?
> Los datos de mis woofers son:
> Potencia (pico): 300W
> Impedancia nominal: 4Ω
> Fs: 69.5Hz
> Qms: 2.03
> Qes:0.82
> Qts: 0.58
> SPL: 87.1dB
> Vas: 8.41 litros



Parecen valores razonables, pero saberlo a ciencia cierta, *yo* tengo que hacer *tu* trabajo. Por que no descargás el WinISD, lees la ayuda, cargás tu parlante en el y haces vos el análisis? Si te aparecen dudas o problemas, entonces si puedes consultar.

Saludos!


----------



## julkian

Eso fue bastante directo, pero no pregunte para que me hagan los cálculos sino para que me digan o comenten, según la experiencia y opinión de cada uno, si era excesivo o no el volumen calculado.
Entonces ya que me ofreciste la oportunidad te consulto: el WinISD me tira un error, algo así como "Falló la comprobación de consistencia en el siguiente grupo de parámetros" (En ingles) y el grupo es "Qts, Qms, Qes" y la verdad no encuentro explicación al error ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?
Desde ya muchas gracias, y disculpa las molestias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El error se debe a que el WinISD comprueba si los Qxx que has cargado cumplen una cierta relación, y con tus valores, las cuentas no le dan. La forma mas facil de solucionar el error es cargar solo el Qts y el Qms, por ejemplo, y dejar que el soft complete el que falta. Cuando lo haga vas a ver que es mmuuyyy parecido al que le has dado (si es que es correcto) y la diferencia está en unos pocos decimales.

Saludos!


----------



## julkian

¡Exelente! Paso exactamente como dijiste, muchísimas gracias.
El resultado fue muy similar a lo que había calculado antes con el programa online, 28.06 Lts vs. 28,21 Lts.


----------



## belpmx

Hola a mi me pasaba algo semejante, puedes poner dato por dato, das en guardar despues de poner cada dato, y cuando no puedas guardar ya sabes cual dato es el problema... jajajaja y te recomiendo que no hagas estas cosas cuando no estes del todo despierto jajajajaja.

Saludos,,,,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

julkian dijo:
			
		

> ¡Exelente! Paso exactamente como dijiste, muchísimas gracias.
> El resultado fue muy similar a lo que había calculado antes con el programa online, 28.06 Lts vs. 28,21 Lts.



OK. Me alegro que te salga bien. Es una caja "bass reflex", fijate bien las dimensiones de los ports para sintonizarla adecuadamente.

Saludos!


----------



## julkian

¿Y esos ports que serian? ¿Los tubos de sintonía?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

julkian dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y esos ports que serian? ¿Los tubos de sintonía?



Sep...los huecos mas los tubos.

Saludos!


----------



## pgrijalva

una forma de comprovar la sintonia de los puertos es usando un osciloscopio de dos canales
colocas un microfono dinamico en cada canal despues colocas uno en el puerto y otro en la bocina 
te aseguras que ambas señales estan en fase exitando la bocina con un onda senoidal correspondiente a la frecuencia de sintonia. claro la señal del puerto estara retrasada 180 grados
y ambas estaran invertidas respecto a la señal de entrada del amplificador 
saludos.


----------



## NEO101

Buenas gente!

Quería consultarles, ya que estoy por armarme una caja cerrada, en la cual la tapa frontal va a ser intercambiable, voy a hacer varias tapas con diferentes agujeros... Supongo que hasta 10 pulgadas (4 - 5,25 - 6 - 6,25 - 8 - 10).

La idea es usarla para hacer los ensayos necesarios para obtener los parámetros de Thiele y Small de un parlante X.

El método está aquí:
Medición de los parámetros thielle-Small



Mi pregunta apunta a si me recomiendan algún tipo de contrucción (refuerzos, tipo de cierre de la tapa), y sobre todas las cosas, de cuántos litros sería lo ideal para facilitar las mediciones... (y los cálculos).


Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano!

Marcelo.

*PD:* SALVO QUE ALGUIEN ME RECOMIENDE USAR EL MÉTODO DE LA MASA, EL CUAL NO LO ENTIENDO (LE PEGAN UNA COSA PESADA AL CONO???)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si te fijas acá: Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes hay un link  a la página de ESP donde explica como medir los parámetros T/S y habla del volumen de la caja, y como montar el parlante, y te dá una planilla excel que hace todos los cálculos por vos, así que no dejes de mirarla...

La caja que yo hice está hecha con MDF de 15mm, pegado con cola y atornillado, y si mal no recuerdo, con unas *dimensiones internas* de 35x35x35.5 cm, que da algo así como 43.5 lts. Según ESP el volumen debería ser de 1 pié cúbico (alrededor de 28 lts), pero como iba a medir woofers y subwoofers (de 8 a 12 pulgadas) la hice un poco mayor para que no moleste con el tamaño de los parlantes. También tengo un par de tapas intercambiables, y yo las atornillo a la caja. Lo importante del montaje es que quede hermético, el volumen final no importa tanto.

PD: En realidad no hace falta tanto rollo para la caja, por que las mediciones son de señal débil, así que no le vas a sacudir 300 watts al parlante. Por eso, las uniones las podés hacer como se te antoje, en la medida que sea hermética. Yo me fuí un poco de mambo por que pienso usarla para un subwoofer cuando deje de medir parlantes, por que si la dejo por ahí tirada, mi esposa me echa de la casa con todos mis cachivaches, caja incluida y es bastante pesada.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muy bueno el programa, permite agregar filtros para corregir la respuesta en frecuencia de la caja y acomodarla.  Muy bueno el WinISD y hasta facil de manejar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno el programa, permite agregar filtros para corregir la respuesta en frecuencia de la caja y acomodarla.  Muy bueno el WinISD y hasta facil de manejar...



Sip...a mi me parece un producto excelente y además, gratuito. La interfaz de usuario tiene algunos pequeños problemas, pero por lo demás...anda muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## juani84

Hola, les hago una pregunta con respecto al diseño de las cajas. 
Todo este procedimiento sirve cuando vamos a poner un solo parlante en la caja?.. 
Entonces, qué pasa si quiero hacer una caja con mas parlantes, por ejemplo 2 o 3, para hacer un sistema de 2 o 3 vias....?
O en realidad no importa demasiado y solo se considera el parlante más grande, o sea, el woofer? Dado que el volumen de aire que puede mover un Tweeter de 2" es insignificante, respecto a un woofer de 10", por ejemplo....

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, les hago una pregunta con respecto al diseño de las cajas.
> Todo este procedimiento sirve cuando vamos a poner un solo parlante en la caja?..



No necesariamente. Los parametros T/S son de un parlante, pero si queres poner varios iguales en la mism caja, el software lo calcula sin problemas.



			
				juani84 dijo:
			
		

> Entonces, qué pasa si quiero hacer una caja con mas parlantes, por ejemplo 2 o 3, para hacer un sistema de 2 o 3 vias....?
> O en realidad no importa demasiado y solo se considera el parlante más grande, o sea, el woofer? Dado que el volumen de aire que puede mover un Tweeter de 2" es insignificante, respecto a un woofer de 10", por ejemplo....



En un sistema multivía, cada parlante debe estar aislado de los otros, en particular al medio lo tenes que encerrar en una pequeña caja dentro del baffle, que no querrás que sufra el efecto del movimiento de aire del woofer (el tweeter zafa por que viene sellado). Si los aislas uno de otros como debe ser, podes aplicar este método sin problemas, por que lo importante es obtener el volumen del baffle y eso te lo dá el soft. Que el volumen sea un cubo, una esfera o cualquier otra forma no tiene mucha importancia en este tipo de baffles.

Saludos.


----------



## juani84

Muchas gracias ezavalla. Tu explicacion fue muy clara, como siempre....
Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos tengo una duda y no se si me puedan ayudar: 

tengo una caja bass reflex de 45 litros por ejemplo, que efecto se produce al volver toda la caja una linea de transmisión, en que mejoraria, seria mejor que lo arrojado por el software de calculo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El tema de lineas de transmisión es algo que estoy estudiando a ver que tan buenas son las cajas con esa tecnología. Personalmente, lo que he visto por ahí es que se usan para medios y agudos, pero nunca he visto una linea de transmisión como la has dibujado. Eso parece lo que llaman una *caja laberinto*, pero te repito...recién he comenzado con esto.

Ahora bien...que efecto logran las cajas con recovecos adentro como las laberinto...es algo que aún no he encontrado con base científica. Algunos me han dicho que los bajos son muy "buenos" (sin medidas, claro) y todo tipo de comentarios subjetivos, pero hasta donde yo he podido apreciar, muchas veces les hacen esos laberintos a las cajas bass-reflex para extender el camino que deben recorrer las ondas sin requerir una caja gigante. De ahí en mas....tengo que estudiarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## juani84

Hola. Quería hacerles una pregunta:

Qué conviene más para hacer un sistema multivía?

A.- poner a la entrada de la señal de audio un crossover activo y de ahí entrar a los 2 o 3 amplificador (uno por casa vía);

B.- amplificar toda la señal junta y separarla luego de ser amplificada, por medio de un crossover pasivo, (con bobinas, etc...etc..) y de ahi a los parlantes...

Entiendo que el crossover a la entrada trabaja con señales de baja potencia (lo que es una ventaja), mientras que en el segundo caso tiene que filtrar la señal amplificada, lo que implica que las bobinas disipen bastante potencia..etc..etc..
La pregunta apunta más que nada a lo referente en la calidad de sonido obtenida y a la distorsion..

Gracias!
Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Quería hacerles una pregunta:
> 
> Qué conviene más para hacer un sistema multivía?
> 
> A.- poner a la entrada de la señal de audio un crossover activo y de ahí entrar a los 2 o 3 amplificador (uno por casa vía);
> 
> B.- amplificar toda la señal junta y separarla luego de ser amplificada, por medio de un crossover pasivo, (con bobinas, etc...etc..) y de ahi a los parlantes...
> 
> Entiendo que el crossover a la entrada trabaja con señales de baja potencia (lo que es una ventaja), mientras que en el segundo caso tiene que filtrar la señal amplificada, lo que implica que las bobinas disipen bastante potencia..etc..etc..
> La pregunta apunta más que nada a lo referente en la calidad de sonido obtenida y a la distorsion..
> 
> Gracias!
> Saludos...



Bueno, como de costumbre...*depende*.

No...en realidad lo mejor es biamplificar o triamplificar, es decir, la primera de tus opciones. Acá: http://sound.westhost.com/bi-amp.htm tenes una muy buena descripción de por que es lo mejor y las ventajas que tiene, de las cuales...la que mencionás de los niveles de señal es la menos importante.

El "depende" viene por un tema de *presupuesto*. Puede ser que la primera opción sea la mejor, pero es costosa...no hay duda de eso. Si tu presupuesto no alcanza para encarar una solución del primer tipo, pues vas a tener que ir por la segunda y tradicional. También tenes que considerar de cuanta potencia estamos hablando, por que con los precios de un TDA2050 (U$S 1.5 la ultima vez que compré) el tema de costo es cada vez menos impactante. Tendrás que hacer tus propios calculos en base a los fondos disponibles...

En cuanto a la segunda, es posible obtener muy buenos resultados, aunque no comparables a la primera opción, pero el costo es bastante inferior (aunque si haces los crossover como corresponde, te van a salir caros...)

Saludos!


----------



## juani84

Muchas gracias ezavalla...
Muy claro como siempre.
Saludos...


----------



## NEO101

Ya que como bien dices, no es necesario aplicar demasiada potencia, para el frente podría usar madera que no sea MDF para que sea más resistente al atornillado y desatornillado frecuente. Y pensaba aprovechar unas tablas de 10mm (como es poca potencia no afectará el grosor...) de esas que tienen como pedazos grandes de viruta de madera alineadas y pegadas... (fenólico?)
La unión de la tapa intercambiable, podría llevar goma eva para sellar, o tienes otra sugerencia?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.




> (...) por que si la dejo por ahí tirada, mi esposa me echa de la casa con todos mis cachivaches, caja incluida y es bastante pesada.


En ese caso, si la caja te pega en la cabeza, resonarías a la frecuencia de resonancia de tu cabeza, de todo tu cuerpo, o una intermedia?   Y más interesante, cual sería la máxima excursión de tu cuello?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Ya que como bien dices, no es necesario aplicar demasiada potencia, para el frente podría usar madera que no sea MDF para que sea más resistente al atornillado y desatornillado frecuente. Y pensaba aprovechar unas tablas de 10mm (como es poca potencia no afectará el grosor...) de esas que tienen como pedazos grandes de viruta de madera alineadas y pegadas... (fenólico?)
> La unión de la tapa intercambiable, podría llevar goma eva para sellar, o tienes otra sugerencia?



El frente no sufre por el atornillado, ya que solo soporta la cabeza de los tornillos. Los laterales de la caja, donde entra "el cuerpo" del tornillo, son los que están mas exigidos. Si tu idea es hacer una caja para medir parlantes que vas a usar solo para eso durante un largo tiempo, yo descartaría los tornillos para la tapa. En su lugar pondría goma eva sobre los cantos de la caja donde apoya la tapa y buscaría un medio de colocar algun tipo de cierre que presione la tapa contra la caja. De esa forma, podrías cambiar la tapa rápidamente sin lesionarla o dañar la caja.
En este momento se me ocurre pensar en unas trabas que son como "un signo de pregunta". Donde va el "punto del signo" tiene un agujero para poner un tornillo, que en este caso iría en el canto de la tapa. El "ganchito" se debe enganchar (valga la redundancia) en otro tornillo que vá en el lateral de la caja. Girando esta traba hacia un costado se quita del tornillo de la caja y queda suelto. Con unas cuantas de estas cosas podés poner y sacar la tapa rápidamente sin lesionar nada. Mirá el dibujo adjunto para que sepas de que hablo.
En cuanto al material de la caja, eso que tenes se llama "aglomerado" por acá y lo podes usar...mientras no se moje...todo OK, pero prefiero el MDF.



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> (...) por que si la dejo por ahí tirada, mi esposa me echa de la casa con todos mis cachivaches, caja incluida y es bastante pesada.
> 
> 
> 
> En ese caso, si la caja te pega en la cabeza, resonarías a la frecuencia de resonancia de tu cabeza, de todo tu cuerpo, o una intermedia?   Y más interesante, cual sería la máxima excursión de tu cuello?
Hacer clic para expandir...


Y...depende si viene con el parlante puesto o nó. Pero seguro que mi cuello va a tener una excursión de unos cuantos centímetros, al igual que el agujero de la cabeza.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

*ezavalla* , muchas gracias por la información y por el dibujo!
Voy a ver qué me ofrecen en la ferretería ;-)

En cuanto a la madera que me refiero, no, no es aglomerado. No es ni aglomerado ni MDF, sino que es un poco más rústica, en cuanto consiga una imagen la coloco... (sino en casa le saco una foto y la subo).

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Luis1342

hola ezavalla,gracias por subir este excelente post,tengo unas pequeñas dudas de principiante 

¿como te diste cuenta de acuerdo a los datos que te resultaron del calculo con el programa winisd que el parlante no era muy eficiente en respuesta y que podia servir como pisapapeles,hay algún patrón que deba tener el gráfico o algún dato para saber esto 

y otra..

¿como poder transformar la medida dada en  litros a unidades fisicas,es decir cuanto debe medir de ancho-largo-profundidad,es decir dimensiones fisicas de la caja

saludos,mil gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ¿como te diste cuenta de acuerdo a los datos que te resultaron del calculo con el programa winisd que el parlante no era muy eficiente en respuesta y que podia servir como pisapapeles,hay algún patrón que deba tener el gráfico o algún dato para saber esto



*Solo hay que saber leer el gráfico*  
El primer punto a buscar es donde cae la rsta en fcia a -3dB. Esa es la frecuencia de corte del baffle, y fcias por debajo de esa no se van a escuchar. También tenes que recordar que el oído humano es sensible, como mucho, hasta los 20Hz, así que tenes que intentar que el baffle tenga la fcia de corte (-3dB) ahí o muy cerca (un par de Hz, mas o menos) para poder escuchar lo mas real posible el sonido.
Lo segundo a analizar es la forma de la rsta en fcia. *Debe parecerse a un escalón, con la subida a un ritmo de 6dB/octava, y la parte de arriba lo mas plana posible*. Si vos te fijas en mi primer post vas a ver que la curva tiene un pico como en 55Hz de 3dB de amplitud: *esto significa que a esa fcia el baffle amplifica al doble la señal!*. Obviamente esto tampoco es bueno, por que esa amplificación vas a tener que atenuarla con un ecualizador, por que en la grabación, esa frecuencia no tiene esa amplitud, así que estoy amplificando en forma selectiva y eso no hay que hacerlo si quiero Hi-Fi. Esto ultimo puede ser bueno o puede ser pésimo, pero normalmente es malísimo. Si ves unos posts mas adelante con el usuario belpamx, vas a ver que espantosos eran los parlantes que el tenía, que son para competencia de car-audio y solo sirven para reproducir el "golpe" de los graves, amplificando cuatro veces la señal en una fcia parecida al mío, solo que estos eran incorregibles.

En resumen, todo se limita a leer los gráficos y entender que es lo que uno está viendo y que es lo que debería ver.



			
				ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ¿como poder transformar la medida dada en  litros a unidades fisicas,es decir cuanto debe medir de ancho-largo-profundidad,es decir dimensiones fisicas de la caja



La versión Beta del WinISD te daba las dimensiones de la caja pero este no las dá, sin embargo vos siempre podes hacer lo siguiente:
1- El ancho del baffle es igual al ancho del parlante + 5cm.
2- La profundidad del baffle es igual a una vez y media el alto del parlante (para medir el alto, pone el parlante con el cono hacia abajo...acostado, digamos sobre la mesa y medí desde la mesa hasta el punto mas alto, normalmente donde termina el imán.
3- El alto de baffle es lo que queda de la ecuación ancho * alto * profundidad para dar el volumen que necesitas.

Con esas reglas generales normalmente todo sale bien, pero vos podes jugar un poco para que quede mas bonito.

Siempre tenes que tener en cuenta que el volumen que da el programa es el volumen interior del baffle, asi que vas a tener que considerar el espesor de la madera que uses, los refuerzos y el volumen ocupado por el parlante para tener las dimensiones finales.

Saludos!


----------



## juani84

ls1234. Quizás el dato que te falta (además de lo que explico ezavalla) es que un litro equivale a 1 decímetro cúbico,
o sea, a un cubo de 10 cm de lado (10cm x 10cm x 10cm). De ahí podes sacar las medidas de la caja sabiendo el volumen en litros, y viceversa.

Una pregunta ezavalla.

El tamaño de la caja está directamente relacionado con las bondades del parlante, no?
O sea, si yo tengo un parlante malo el programa me vá a tirar una caja enorme (por ejemplo 600 litros). En cambio, si
el parlante es bueno, se necesita una caja de menor tamaño para tener una respuesta en frecuencia plana.
Es así, o no necesariamente? 
Gracias
Saludos!


----------



## dan_ferno

juani84 dijo:
			
		

> El tamaño de la caja está directamente relacionado con las bondades del parlante, no?
> O sea, si yo tengo un parlante malo el programa me vá a tirar una caja enorme (por ejemplo 600 litros). En cambio, si
> el parlante es bueno, se necesita una caja de menor tamaño para tener una respuesta en frecuencia plana.
> Es así, o no necesariamente?
> Gracias
> Saludos!



en realidad el tamaño NO depende de la calidad del altavoz, si no de su Qms (compliancia mecanica), a mayor compliancia menor será el tamaño de la caja y menor compliancia, el volumen será mas grande, todo depende del tipo de aplicacion del parlante 

eso si, existen otros parametros T-S que inciden en el volumen de la caja, pero este es uno de los mas importantes y tambien te indica si la caja a diseñar sea preferentemente bass reflex o cerrada

saludos


----------



## arields1

Realmente el tamaño de la caja depende del Qts no del Qms, indiferente de la compliancia, y ya está tabulado en la tabla de Thiele, y de ella se deduce que el valor de Qts que permite la caja más chica llegando a la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante ( Un 70.7% el Vas) es de .383, teniendo en cuenta que los parámetros deben ser medidos con el método de Thiele, además sabiendo que siempre debe medirse porque hasta las grandes marcas mienten los prámetros.
Saludos.


----------



## dan_ferno

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Realmente el tamaño de la caja depende del Qts no del Qms, indiferente de la compliancia, y ya está tabulado en la tabla de Thiele, y de ella se deduce que el valor de Qts que permite la caja más chica llegando a la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante ( Un 70.7% el Vas) es de .383, teniendo en cuenta que los parámetros deben ser medidos con el método de Thiele, además sabiendo que siempre debe medirse porque hasta las grandes marcas mienten los prámetros.
> Saludos.



Estimado, el Qts depende del Qms

Qts=(Qms*Qes)/(Qms+Qes)

donde Qts= Factor Q total del sistema
           Qms: Factor Q del altavoz considerando únicamente las pérdidas mecánicas
           Qes: Factor Q del altavoz considerando únicamente las pérdidas eléctricas

y además:

Qms= 1/(Ws*Cas*Ras)

donde 

           Ws:Frecuencia de resonancia del sistema móvil del altavoz en radianes/seg, al aire libre
          Cas: *Compliancia* acustica de la suspencion
          Ras:  Resistencia acustica de la suspencion

 y a su vez Cas depende del Cms que es la *complaincia* mecanica de la suspencion

ojala esto aclare lo dicho anteriormente

 esto lo puedes verificar en los papers de Thielle y Small de la AES o en algun libro de Leo Beranek


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:
			
		

> El tamaño de la caja está directamente relacionado con las bondades del parlante, no?
> O sea, si yo tengo un parlante malo el programa me vá a tirar una caja enorme (por ejemplo 600 litros). En cambio, si
> el parlante es bueno, se necesita una caja de menor tamaño para tener una respuesta en frecuencia plana.
> Es así, o no necesariamente?



No necesariamente. Como los otros posters te comentaron, hay un par de parámetros T/S que influyen en el volumen de la caja, principalmente el Qms y colateralmente el Vas.
El volumen que te da el WinISD es un valor "optimizado" para un tipo de respuesta específica del conjunto parlante+caja, por que como te abrás dado cuenta, todo baffle (excepto algunos diseños tipo pasabanda) termina siendo un filtro *pasaltos mecánico*. Lo que intenta obtener el software (y que podes hacer a mano, pero es mucho mas lío) es elegir un volumen de caja que minimice los picos en la ondulación de la curva de respuesta en frecuencia. Dependiendo de los parámetros T/S, te dará una caja mas grande o mas chica que cumple con las especificaciones que le diste al soft cuando te preguntó que tipo de respuesta querías.

Ese volumen no es obligatorio cumplirlo, en particular si te dá muy grande, pero tenes que considerar que achicar la caja influye en dos cosas:
1- La frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto, que aumenta.
2- El Qtc (Q de la caja+parlante) que también aumenta.
Estos dos aumentos son malos, por que el primero aumenta la frecuencia de corte del filtro, quitando respuesta en baja frecuencia y el segundo aumenta el valor de los picos en la banda de paso del filtro reforzando frecuencias superiores (generalmente dentro de la proxima octava) a la fcia de corte. Y si bien no es muy bueno reducir el volumen de la caja, casi siempre es la única solución...

Si vos quieres tener cajas relativamente pequeñas tenes que buscar dos cosas:
1- Un valor de Qts bajo, inferior a 0.55 en lo posible.
2- Un Vas que sea pequeño. Esto depende mucho de las dimensiones del parlante, pero es una buena regla buscar que sea inferior a 100 litros para uno de 12".

Con esas dos cosas es muy probable que obtengas una caja de dimensiones "reducidas", y lo pongo entre comillas por que depende del tamaño del parlante. Si los parlantes que consigues no tienen estos valores, casi siempre es posible corregir la respuesta usando electronica adicional antes del amplificador que los excita, y eso aumenta el costo y disminuye la confiabilidad del equipamiento....pero es algo que vos tendrás que balancear.

Como ejemplo de *un parlante que no hay que comprar para HiFi en el hogar*, te recomiendo que leas los posts que cruzamos con belpmx para que te hagas una idea.

Saludos!


----------



## arields1

dan_ferno dijo:
			
		

> arields1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente el tamaño de la caja depende del Qts no del Qms, indiferente de la compliancia, y ya está tabulado en la tabla de Thiele, y de ella se deduce que el valor de Qts que permite la caja más chica llegando a la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante ( Un 70.7% el Vas) es de .383, teniendo en cuenta que los parámetros deben ser medidos con el método de Thiele, además sabiendo que siempre debe medirse porque hasta las grandes marcas mienten los prámetros.
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimado, el Qts depende del Qms
> 
> Qts=(Qms*Qes)/(Qms+Qes)
> 
> donde Qts= Factor Q total del sistema
> Qms: Factor Q del altavoz considerando únicamente las pérdidas mecánicas
> Qes: Factor Q del altavoz considerando únicamente las pérdidas eléctricas
> 
> y además:
> 
> Qms= 1/(Ws*Cas*Ras)
> 
> donde
> 
> Ws:Frecuencia de resonancia del sistema móvil del altavoz en radianes/seg, al aire libre
> Cas: *Compliancia* acustica de la suspencion
> Ras:  Resistencia acustica de la suspencion
> 
> y a su vez Cas depende del Cms que es la *complaincia* mecanica de la suspencion
> 
> ojala esto aclare lo dicho anteriormente
> 
> esto lo puedes verificar en los papers de Thielle y Small de la AES o en algun libro de Leo Beranek
Hacer clic para expandir...

Estimado:
                El Qts depende del Qms "Y" del Qes, por lo tanto cualquiera de los dos que cambie hará cambiar al Qts, pero no tiene sentido ponerse a discutir acá puesto que hay muchas cuestiones que son específicas de los que hemos estudiado acústica y en lugar de aportar hará confundir a los demás.
Simplificando, el tamaño de la caja depende del Qts y del Vas, recordando que el valor de Qts óptimo para llegar en frecuencia hasta la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante con el tamaño de caja más pequeño y sin la necesidad de circuitos auxiliares es : 0.383,  recordando siempre que este es el valor óptimo, por mi experiecia no recomiendo usar altoparlantes con Qts mayor de 0.5 ni menor de 0.3 y siempre deben medirse los parámetros.
Saludos.


----------



## juani84

Muchas gracias a todos por la explicacion.
Saludos!


----------



## dan_ferno

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> El Qts depende del Qms "Y" del Qes, por lo tanto cualquiera de los dos que cambie hará cambiar al Qts, *pero no tiene sentido ponerse a discutir acá puesto que hay muchas cuestiones que son específicas* de los que hemos estudiado acústica y en lugar de aportar hará confundir a los demás.
> Simplificando, el tamaño de la caja depende del Qts y del Vas, recordando que el valor de Qts óptimo para llegar en frecuencia hasta la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante con el tamaño de caja más pequeño y sin la necesidad de circuitos auxiliares es : 0.383,  recordando siempre que este es el valor óptimo, por mi experiecia no recomiendo usar altoparlantes con Qts mayor de 0.5 ni menor de 0.3 y siempre deben medirse los parámetros.
> Saludos.



Estimado, tiene toda la razon, creo que "me fui en la profunda" como se dice vulgarmente en mis tierras, pero espero que la duda se haya aclarado en vez de haber confundido mas

otra cosa, personalmete ocupo bassbox pro para el diseño de cajas, o el LEAP enclosure shop, siendo el primero mas basico y facil de usar, y se puede decargar el demo desde la pagina de HTaudio, entrega hasta los planos de corte con todos lo graficos necesarios, ahora si quieren algo mas pro, el segundo (LEAP) utilizado por meyer para diseñar sus cajas, y ademas pueden simular la respuesta en una camara anecoica virtual, ya sea en caja o en pantalla infinita

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Una pregunta, puedo cambiar al gusto algunos parametros de los parlantes, por ejemplo tengo un parlante x, el cual es bastante blando, y los desarmo y le pongo una araña mas rigida un cono con un fuelle de tela, una bobina con un alambre mas grueso, de 4 capas por ejemplo, que parametros Thielle Small variarian haciendo estos cambios, mejoraria o dañaria el desempeño del parlante por ejemplo para reproducir frecuencias graves, ya se que al ser mas duro la respuesta en medios caeria, pero me interesa que no se descone por sobrepasar la excursion maxima Xmax.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta, puedo cambiar al gusto algunos parametros de los parlantes, por ejemplo tengo un parlante x, el cual es bastante blando, y los desarmo y le pongo una araña mas rigida un cono con un fuelle de tela, una bobina con un alambre mas grueso, de 4 capas por ejemplo, que parametros Thielle Small variarian haciendo estos cambios, mejoraria o dañaria el desempeño del parlante por ejemplo para reproducir frecuencias graves, ya se que al ser mas duro la respuesta en medios caeria, pero me interesa que no se descone por sobrepasar la excursion maxima Xmax.



Buenas preguntas. La verdad...no tengo ni idea que cosas cambian. Suena evidente que si toco los componentes mecánicos del parlante van a variar los parámetros relacionados con el Qms en mayor medida. Si toco la parte electrica, parece que van a variar los relacionados con el Qes, pero esto es solo una estimación al vuelo.
La pregunta clave es...en que proporción cambian..? Salvo que lo hagas por prueba, medición y error no me parece muy viable otra forma de saber los cambios.

Ahora, si vos querés hacer esas modificaciones para que el parlante no se descone por exceso de excursión, es mejor que pruebes elegiendo otros parlantes de mejor performance y no hagas estos experimentos, que a parte de hacerte perder tiempo no creo que aporten mucho...excepto que tu idea sea poner una fabrica de parlantes.

Imaginate que tenes un amplificador de 50+50W y quieres poner sonido en un gran estadio. Para que se escuche fuerte, le das mas volumen...y le das...y le das...hasta que recorta, se hierve y vuela algun componente. Vos cambiarías partes de ese amplificador para que no recorte y se queme? O dirías..creo que tengo que comprar unas 10 etapas de 800W QSC (por decir una marca) y dejarme de tontear con este equipo para la casa?

Bueno..acá es lo mismo...para ganar hay que invertir...

Saludos!


----------



## dan_ferno

oscar monsalvo, si haces eso, si no sabes exactamente lo que vas a cambiar, el resultado será simplemente el caos, es decir, los parametos t-s resultantes por esos cambios son completamente impredecibles


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Voy a investigar de que depende cada parametro o por lo menos los que se puedan, ya que sabiendo esto no les pareceria interesante mejorar el rendimiento de nuestros parlantes y sacarles el maximo provecho, por ejemplo:

-Aca en mi tierra al disco polar se manda al torno para abrirle mas la circunferencia en donde entra la bobina, para colocarle una bobina de 4 capas para asi aumentar el aguante de potencia, el ploblema es que si no se cambia la araña el parlante puede desconarse ya que originalmente se destino para cierta potencia y cierta fuerza de la bobina, a mayor potencia, mayor fuerza y mas estres mecanico.

-he leido en PCP audio (Muy buena pagina, la recomiendo), que se puede cambiar el disco polar por otro de mayor altura y asi aumentar la sensibilidad del parlante a coste de mayor distorcion, pero ahi tambien enseñan como reducirla.

Aunque mi inquietud es algo atrevida seria bueno jugar con esto ya que por ejemplo los que no tenemos para comprar un parlante JBL, B&C, RCF entre otros; podamos sa.car el maximo provecho a los marca economica que se tengan a la mano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Aunque mi inquietud es algo atrevida seria bueno jugar con esto ya que por ejemplo los que no tenemos para comprar un parlante JBL, B&C, RCF entre otros; podamos sa.car el maximo provecho a los marca economica que se tengan a la mano.



Mirá Oscar, el problema con esta idea de modificar los parlantes es:

1- Los resultados que obtengas van a ser aplicables solo al "tipo" y marca de parlantes que modifiques y los resultados van a ser repetibles en la medida que puedas conseguir siempre la misma materia prima para las modificaciones (araña, suspensión, bobina, etc). Esto de los materiales es algo que las empresas hacen como parte del control de calidad de los insumos y que sus proveedores están exigidos a cumplir. Dudo mucho que vos puedas aspirar a insumos de calidad y homogeneidad similar.

2- Vos decís que con las modificaciones podés lograr resultados similares a los JBL y otros, ya que tu presupuesto no alcanza para comprarlos, y estos resultados se pueden obtener a un costo inferior al de esos parlantes. Yo creo que te estas engañando: el único medio de lograr validar que la calidad que obtienes es al menos comparable es mediante el uso de equipamiento diseñado a tal efecto. Los parámetros T/S son una caracterización de ciertos factores importantes en los parlantes, pero hay muchos factores mas (y que no estan relacionados directamente con los parámetros T/S) que se van a ver impactados cuando hagas las modificaciones: ancho de banda disponible, picos en las curvas de respuesta en caja infinita y otra tonelada y media de cosas de las que ni siquiera hemos hablado. El equipamiento para medir estas cosas puede ser relativamente accesible en algunos casos y altamente costosos en otros (imaginate una camara anecoica).

En resumen, cuando sumes el costo de este equipamiento (y lo vas a necesitar para saber como se comporta el parlante que has modificado), le sumes el costo de los insumos necesarios, le sumes el costo de la mano de obra requerida para hacer las modificaciones y le agregues el tiempo necesario para llevar a cabo la modificación te vas a dar cuenta que por mucho interes y ganas que tengas de hacer los cambios y obtener resultados excelentes de un parlante de rango medio o medio-bajo, el valor final del producto va a ser *MUY, PERO MUY SUPERIOR* al que tendrías si hubieses adquirido un parlante bueno en primer lugar.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchas gracias ezavalla por tus comentarios, yo no me referia a igualar un JBL, solamente obtener un producto final por lo menos mejor al marca economica.  Tienes razon en muchas cosas y tengo en cuenta que los cientificos e ingenieros de JBL gastaron mucho tiempo y plata para obtener lo que sale al mercado...

Gracias de nuevo ezavalla, voy a seguir leyendo y luego les cuento.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> yo no me referia a igualar un JBL, solamente obtener un producto final por lo menos mejor al marca economica.



Nop...ni yo tampoco. El problema es que sin instrumentos y técnicas de medida NUNCA vas a saber que tan bueno o que tan malo es el resultado de tu modificación. Y si no podes saber los resultados...para que lo vas a hacer?

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ahh, ok, tienes razon.
Los parametros que me gustaria modificar de un parlante serian una buena respuesta en frecuencia, por lo menos los mios son de 18" y dice la etiqueta que tienen una respuesta en frecuencia desde 40Hz a 3100Hz, me gustaria bajar un poco mas de 40Hz, sensibilidad, los mios dicen que son de 98dB/1W/1m, no se si eso sera cierto, de todas formas habria que medirlo y mirar si se puede aumentar un poco y la potencia, los que tengo son de 400WRMS, aunque es como tu dices a veces por tratar de mejorar algo se daña otra cosa, de todas formas voy a seguir en el cuento y luego les comento lo que obtuve...


----------



## Luis1342

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> *Solo hay que saber leer el gráfico*
> El primer punto a buscar es donde cae la rsta en fcia a -3dB. Esa es la frecuencia de corte del baffle, y fcias por debajo de esa no se van a escuchar. También tenes que recordar que el oído humano es sensible, como mucho, hasta los 20Hz, así que tenes que intentar que el baffle tenga la fcia de corte (-3dB) ahí o muy cerca (un par de Hz, mas o menos) para poder escuchar lo mas real posible el sonido.
> Lo segundo a analizar es la forma de la rsta en fcia. *Debe parecerse a un escalón, con la subida a un ritmo de 6dB/octava, y la parte de arriba lo mas plana posible*. Si vos te fijas en mi primer post vas a ver que la curva tiene un pico como en 55Hz de 3dB de amplitud: *esto significa que a esa fcia el baffle amplifica al doble la señal!*. Obviamente esto tampoco es bueno, por que esa amplificación vas a tener que atenuarla con un ecualizador, por que en la grabación, esa frecuencia no tiene esa amplitud, así que estoy amplificando en forma selectiva y eso no hay que hacerlo si quiero Hi-Fi. Esto ultimo puede ser bueno o puede ser pésimo, pero normalmente es malísimo. Si ves unos posts mas adelante con el usuario belpamx, vas a ver que espantosos eran los parlantes que el tenía, que son para competencia de car-audio y solo sirven para reproducir el "golpe" de los graves, amplificando cuatro veces la señal en una fcia parecida al mío, solo que estos eran incorregibles.
> 
> En resumen, todo se limita a leer los gráficos y entender que es lo que uno está viendo y que es lo que debería ver.
> 
> La versión Beta del WinISD te daba las dimensiones de la caja pero este no las dá, sin embargo vos siempre podes hacer lo siguiente:
> 1- El ancho del baffle es igual al ancho del parlante + 5cm.
> 2- La profundidad del baffle es igual a una vez y media el alto del parlante (para medir el alto, pone el parlante con el cono hacia abajo...acostado, digamos sobre la mesa y medí desde la mesa hasta el punto mas alto, normalmente donde termina el imán.
> 3- El alto de baffle es lo que queda de la ecuación ancho * alto * profundidad para dar el volumen que necesitas.
> 
> Con esas reglas generales normalmente todo sale bien, pero vos podes jugar un poco para que quede mas bonito.
> 
> Siempre tenes que tener en cuenta que el volumen que da el programa es el volumen interior del baffle, asi que vas a tener que considerar el espesor de la madera que uses, los refuerzos y el volumen ocupado por el parlante para tener las dimensiones finales.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola,un poco tarde pero muchas gracias ezavalla de nuevo por despejar las dudas que a uno le salen,si esa era mi duda,ya cheque el ejemplo del compañero belpmex y ps ya le entendi ahora mejor a la hora de leer el gráfico 
ahora solo falta armar el oscilador y conseguir un frecuenciometro y a probar si en verdad me sirven esas bocinas
saludos,gracias una vez mas


----------



## Luis1342

juani84 dijo:
			
		

> ls1234. Quizás el dato que te falta (además de lo que explico ezavalla) es que un litro equivale a 1 decímetro cúbico,
> o sea, a un cubo de 10 cm de lado (10cm x 10cm x 10cm). De ahí podes sacar las medidas de la caja sabiendo el volumen en litros, y viceversa.



Muchas gracias juani84 tambien tenia esa duda,la equivalencia de esa unidad,con tu ejemplo ya recorde como hacerlo
saludos gracias por despejar mi duda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> Hola,un poco tarde pero muchas gracias ezavalla de nuevo por despejar las dudas que a uno le salen,si esa era mi duda,ya cheque el ejemplo del compañero belpmex y ps ya le entendi ahora mejor a la hora de leer el gráfico
> ahora solo falta armar el oscilador y conseguir un frecuenciometro y a probar si en verdad me sirven esas bocinas
> saludos,gracias una vez mas



Me alegro que te sirviera. El oscilador no es problema si tenes una PC medianamente moderna, por que hay varios software gratuitos que usan la placa de sonido para generar senoides. Acá te subo uno que no me acuerdo de donde los bajé, pero anda muy bien y no tiene virus ni cosas raras (este lo publicó un poster en los foros de ESP). Hay otros mas por ahí.

El frecuencímetro tampoco es nada de otro mundo, y podes usar el que suele venir en los multímetros digitales (el que yo uso viene en un tester Beckman que tengo hace años).

Lo unico extra que necesitas es una resistencia de 10 ohms 1Watt y un amplificador de un par de watts que NO tenga mucha distorsión (0.5% o menos está OK). También necesitas una caja de al menos 28 lts de volumen interno para medir el VAS y eso es probable que tengas que construirlo vos de acuerdo a tus necesidades. Por ahí hay un hilo donde comentamos como hacerla y sellarla. Es un hilo bastante nuevo, así que buscalo y vas a tener información extra.


Saludos!


----------



## sol24sol

En un sistema multivía, cada parlante debe estar aislado de los otros, en particular al medio lo tenes que encerrar en una pequeña caja dentro del baffle, que no querrás que sufra el efecto del movimiento de aire del woofer (el tweeter zafa por que viene sellado). Si los aislas uno de otros como debe ser, podes aplicar este método sin problemas, por que lo importante es obtener el volumen del baffle y eso te lo dá el soft. Que el volumen sea un cubo, una esfera o cualquier otra forma no tiene mucha importancia en este tipo de baffles.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis1342

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Me alegro que te sirviera. El oscilador no es problema si tenes una PC medianamente moderna, por que hay varios software gratuitos que usan la placa de sonido para generar senoides. Acá te subo uno que no me acuerdo de donde los bajé, pero anda muy bien y no tiene virus ni cosas raras (este lo publicó un poster en los foros de ESP). Hay otros mas por ahí.
> 
> El frecuencímetro tampoco es nada de otro mundo, y podes usar el que suele venir en los multímetros digitales (el que yo uso viene en un tester Beckman que tengo hace años).
> 
> Lo unico extra que necesitas es una resistencia de 10 ohms 1Watt y un amplificador de un par de watts que NO tenga mucha distorsión (0.5% o menos está OK). También necesitas una caja de al menos 28 lts de volumen interno para medir el VAS y eso es probable que tengas que construirlo vos de acuerdo a tus necesidades. Por ahí hay un hilo donde comentamos como hacerla y sellarla. Es un hilo bastante nuevo, así que buscalo y vas a tener información extra.
> Saludos!



OK,una vez más tarde pero aqui andamos,muchas gracias nuevamente ezavalla,ya lo baje y sin ningun problema al instalar    ahora solo falta hacerme del multimetro,ya que el que tengo no cuenta con la función espero la semana entrante hacerme de el   
seguiremos visitando el post,mil gracias por tu atención   
saludos


----------



## JAESGOZ

hola ezavalla
de nuevo yo, ahora si en el post que corresponde, tengo una duda , ya descargue el software generador de ondas, ahora al abrir el programa me doy cuenta que puedo variar la frecuencia desde  0.1hz con esta herramienta no necesitaria el frecuenciometro ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JAESGOZ dijo:
			
		

> ... ya descargue el software generador de ondas, ahora al abrir el programa me doy cuenta que puedo variar la frecuencia desde  0.1hz con esta herramienta no necesitaria el frecuenciometro ?



Hummmm...
Dicen que ese software anda muy bien y es preciso, pero cuando yo lo probé, no medí la frecuencia, así que no puedo garantizar lo que otros dicen. Yo te recomiendo que midas la fcia. en algunos valores a lo largo de toda la escala. Si la precisión es real y se conserva...entonces no te hace falta el frecuencímetro.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, una consulta.. para medir los parámetros, el amplificador puede tener una Gnd "flotante" a la salida? como en el caso de cualquier amplificador con IC...

Pregunto esto porque recuerdo haber visto un método de medición, no de T/S, sino de impedancia, respuesta en frecuencia y demás, que especificaba el uso de un amplificador SIN Gnd flotante, pero no puedo encontrarlo ahora para ver cómo era...

Saludos, gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, una consulta.. para medir los parámetros, el amplificador puede tener una Gnd "flotante" a la salida? como en el caso de cualquier amplificador con IC...



Si, no hay ningun problema. De hecho, la medición que vas a hacer es "flotante", ya que medís sobre una resistencia en serie con el parlante, así que no hay drama.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro gracias, vamos a empezar a hacer mediciones entonces...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno hice mi primera medición, un woofer de 10'' marca BlueForce... El soft me recomienda bafle cerrado y unos 53L, yo bajé este último valor hasta 22L que es el volumen de la caja que tengo. Les dejo el archivo wdr para el WinISD Alpha y la gráfica que me tira.

Se podrá hacer algo para aplanar el pico y bajar un poco la frecuencia? Estuve leyendo sobre la "linkwitz transformadorrmation" (algo nuevo para mi) me bajé una planilla de excel de True Audio y me calculó los valores de los componentes para el circuito, con una DC gain de 12db (para una F(p) de 36[Hz]) y me muestra una muy linda curva corregida, qué onda con eso? funciona tan bien así? Estoy al tanto de la gran potencia requerida, pero por ahora sería sólo experimental, para aprender un poco más sobre el tema....

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

53 litros no es una caja tan grande, pero seguro que 22 lts es muy pequeña.
Si te fijás en el PDF que enviaste, el pico de respuesta lo tenés en 110 Hz, lo cual es MMMUUYYY alto para un parlante de 10". ...y supongo que esa respuesta es con los 22lts, no?
Yo...empezaría por descartar esa caja para ese parlante, por que además el pico es 4.5dB y eso es mucho, aunque se puede corregir.
La transformadorrmación de Linkwitz es el camino, pero con 12dB de corrección para llegar a los 36Hz significa que tenés que aumentar 16 veces la potencia para lograr esa corrección (claro, es 1 octava por que la frecuencia de corte está mas o menos en 70Hz).

La TL funciona y bien, aunque hay que tener algo de maña para saber en definitiva cuanta potencia vas a necesitar. Yo estoy diseñando un (sub)woofer con el parlante que mostré en el primer post de este hilo y logré llevar la caja a los 70 litros con una potencia real de 120W usando la TL para llegar a los 25Hz, en función del equipamiento con el que va a complementarse...pero es un cálculo muy afinado y sin margen de error. Cuando lo publique van a ver de que se trata...pero si, tenes que usar la TL para planchar la curva, pero antes buscá una caja mas grande.

PD1: No he podido hacer la simulación por que estoy con PC nueva y tengo que instalar el soft.
PD2: Ese parlante es para auto?

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por la información ezavalla.
Sí, la gráfica es con la caja de 22L la cual tendré que descartar entonces jej, las guardaré para unos 6'' que estoy por medir, a ver qué tal los datos que obtengo. Igualmente con la caja de 53L marca un pico de 3,7db a 100[Hz], sigue siendo alto...
El parlante no es para auto sino para bafles (tiene la pinta por lo menos), y acá te paso los valores que obtuve:

Fs 72[Hz]
Qms	5,62 
Qes	1,61 
Qts	1,25 
Vas 25L

Qué te parecen? Muy malo el parlante? 
Moraleja...estos parlantes solo sirven de pisapapeles? jejej

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> *Fs 72[Hz]*
> Qms	5,62
> Qes	1,61
> *Qts 1,25*
> *Vas 25L*
> 
> Qué te parecen? Muy malo el parlante?
> *Moraleja...estos parlantes solo sirven de pisapapeles? jejej*



Así parece...ni para pisapapeles!

Estas seguro que has medido bien? Me suenan medio raro los valores...el Vas lo veo medio chico para un 10" y la Fs muy alta, 50 a 55 Hz estaría bien...pero puede ser...

El EBP te dá 44.7, casi en el límite entre sellado y reflex, aunque con el Qts de 1.25 es "sellado".

Repasá las mediciones, hacé tres de ellas y tomá el promedio, y luego traelas de vuelta. Si siguen así no hay mucho que hacer, salvo armar un BOOM-BOX.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Así parece...ni para pisapapeles!



jajaj bien, también me parecían sospechosos esos valores, esperemos haya sido mi error entonces!

Mañana vuelvo a medir y te comento...

Gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ahora sí, hice 3 mediciones y promedié. Lamentablemente los valores siguen siendo similares, bajó un poco el QTS pero el VAS está más bajo todavía. Esta es la tabla de valores:







Ahora me recomienda una caja de 256L con un pico de 2,2[db] a 93[Hz]. Así que la caja de 22L queda peor que antes todavía jaj.. pico de 4[dB] a 115[Hz].... 

Necesitaría una caja bien grande, de unos 100L y tratar de bajar la respuesta con la LT, podría bajar a unos 40[Hz] con una DC Gain de 10,5[dB].

Moraleja, un excelente woofer para trabar la puerta... 

PD: dejo el wdr corregido.

PD2: al VAS lo medí en 2 cajas distintas, una de madera (sin material de relleno), una plástica (un tacho de pintura de 20L ) y usando el método de la masa agregada, los 3 me dieron casi el mismo valor, con un error de +-2.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, ahora está un poco mejor, pero no vamos a llegar lejos. Te envío el proyecto con la LT aplicada (Fc=30Hz, Q=0.8), y aunque la curva se ve equalizada muy bonito, seleccioná para ver la pantalla de la potencia aparente del amplificador para lograrlo: vas a encontrar que para llegar a los 30Hz que la frecuencia de corte deseada, vas a necesitar 40W de potencia con 1W de entrada (eso mira en la oreja Signal del cuadrito del proyecto), o sea que necesitas una ganancia de 16dB (40 veces).

Esto es, lo podés usar para ponerle graves a un amplificador de tu casa, siempre y cuando no lo exijas demasiado, ya que en para llegar a 30Hz o menos vas a necesitar 40 veces o mas la potencia que le entregas al resto de los baffles...no es para ponerse loco, pero dependiendo de cuanta potencia tengas instalada en tu casa y que tan fuerte te guste escuchar, vas a necesitar como muy mínimo un amplificador de 300W o más...asumiendo que el parlante se banque esa potencia y tenga suficiente excursión disponible como para moverse lo que haga falta.

PD: Fijate el volumen de la caja, creo que le puse 50 lts. Con mas volumen vas a necesitar menos corrección de la TL, pero una caja de mas de 75 lts de capacidad para un 10" ya es exageradamente grande (aunque podes llegar a los 75 lts amortiguando un caja mas chica). Probalo ahí y contame

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ezavalla, recién acabo de ver tu último post (no me llegó la notificación), muchas gracias por revisarlo y la información... vamos a ver si le damos alguna utilidad al woofer entonces...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Espero que te sirva de algo.

Saludos!


----------



## MarianoSG

Gente, necesito una mano. Tengo un parlante Audifiel 12BX, y necesito construirle una caja acustica, pero en ningun lugar encuentro los parametros Thiele-Small de este bicho, y no se como hacer :/
Estoy construyendo un amplificador para mi bajo electrico, y voy a utilizar este parlante en mi proyecto. Cualquier ayuda se agradece =). Un abrazo


----------



## Cacho

¿Leíste el primer post de este tema?
Ahí se explica exactamente cómo hacer las mediciones de los parámetros...

Saludos


----------



## MarianoSG

Si, pero me parecio (disculpen la expresion) Un verdadero lío, y la verdad no tengo paciencia para ponerme a medirlo con ese metodo


----------



## Cacho

Ah... Ok...

Buena suerte con tu búsqueda.


----------



## mnicolau

MarianoSG dijo:
			
		

> Si, pero me parecio (disculpen la expresion) Un verdadero lío, y la verdad no tengo paciencia para ponerme a medirlo con ese metodo



Tampoco es tanto lío... no creo que encuentres una forma más fácil de medir los parámetros y es la única forma de encaminar bien el proyecto de la construcción del bafle que le corresponde a tu parlante. Puede salir cualquier cosa si ponés el woofer en cualquier caja y te lo digo por experiencia... jaja.

En la página de Sound WestHost tenés una hoja de excel que hace todos los cálculos por vos, sólo tenés que seguir los pasos y realizar las mediciones... cuando le agarrás la mano se hace rápido.

Saludos


----------



## MarianoSG

Me puse a leerlo, busqué el Exel pero sinceramente no lo entiendo. Veré como me las arreglo.

Gente, encontre los parametros de fabrica de dicho parlante, seran suficientes para la caja? Les adjunto el archivo. Gracias por la ayuda =) Abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MarianoSG dijo:
			
		

> Gente, encontre los parametros de fabrica de dicho parlante, seran suficientes para la caja? Les adjunto el archivo. Gracias.



Nop, con eso no vamos a ninguna parte, pero por que  no les escribís a los Laboratorios Funken y les pedís que te den los parámetros Thiele-Small de ese parlante? SI no contestan o no saben de que les estas hablando...vas a tener que medirlos vos.

Saludos


----------



## MarianoSG

:/ Buena idea, eso haré =) Gracias.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias!!!!!   luego de leer el post de mnicolau con respecto a la medicion del Blue Force  de 10¨ me siento reconfortado.  En el post Patrlantes Jahro subi varias mediciones de parlantes los Jaro Lep 10¨ Wc 10  Blue force 8¨ las mediciones del Lep. 10 de jahro me dan exactamente igual al Blue force 10  o sea todos les compran a los mismos chinos tanto es asi que luego de mucha insistencia jahro me cambio los parlantes Lep10 por los Wc 10 que tambien segun mis mediciones no dan nada lindo. 
Por lo que aparenta toda esta camada de parlantes importados chinos tienen pinta pero nada de calidad, por eso ninguno te pasa los parametros t/s de ellos o si te los pasan como a mi  el de los Jahro Wc10 me tiraron cualquiera. 
Bien gente escucho sus comentarios y estoy para cualquier duda. Graciassss ´por contribuir aportando sus dudas que tambien son las de muchos en este post. un abrazo sergio.


----------



## andreus

Hola compañeros queria comentarles sobre una duda que tengo con respecto aun sensor que segun la pagina que lo publica te da los resultados mas exactos en cuanto alos parametros thiele-small. Bueno mi duda es que no entiendo exactamente como se utiliza , segun he leido las salidas del circuito se pueden conectar a la entrada de la tarjeta de sonido de la computadora y de la salida de esta genera una onda senoidal que tiene que ser amplificada antes de ir al parlante , yo tomo en cuenta que de todas maneras utilizaria un multimetro el problema es que no se como. Tambien habla de un programa llamado spectralab ;desde ya agradeceria bastante la ayuda. Ahh antes que me olvide la pagina es esta : http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/parametrosTS/mediTS.htm#fuente

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no consultas directamente con quienes llevan ese sitio? En el menú de titulo PRINCIPAL, la ultima opción es Contacto y desde allí puedes enviar un mail a esa gente.

Saludos!


----------



## walter807

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me estoy haciendo unos bafles de tres vias en el que voy a usar un woofer de 8" moon (inicie un tema respecto al divisor para este bafle) y los parametros TS que le calcule fueron:

fs:58hz
Qms:4.9
Qes:1.57
Qts:1.18
Cms:0.00013
Vas:13.3 (litros)
EBP:29.6

Tengo que aclarar que las mediciones estas las realice sin "ablandar" el parlante, me entere de esto un tiempo despues, pero bueno alo mejor con su experienca alguien me puede decir si son PISAPAPELES y por que ya que para mi no es tan facil interpretar los valores, aunque por la simulacion que hice me dio como 100lts y probando com parametros de otros parlantes los litros dan muuucho menos, gracias y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

walter807 dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y me estoy haciendo unos bafles de tres vias en el que voy a usar un woofer de 8" moon (inicie un tema respecto al divisor para este bafle) y los parametros TS que le calcule fueron:
> 
> fs:58hz
> Qms:4.9
> Qes:1.57
> Qts:1.18
> Cms:0.00013
> Vas:13.3 (litros)
> EBP:29.6
> 
> Tengo que aclarar que las mediciones estas las realice sin "ablandar" el parlante, me entere de esto un tiempo despues, pero bueno alo mejor con su experienca alguien me puede decir si son PISAPAPELES y por que ya que para mi no es tan facil interpretar los valores, aunque por la simulacion que hice me dio como 100lts y probando com parametros de otros parlantes los litros dan muuucho menos, gracias y saludos



Hacen falta dos cosas:
1- Asegurarte que has medido bien el Vas, por que me parece muy chico para un woofer de 8"...aunque con la frecuencia de resonancia que tiene...podría ser.
2- Subí la imagen del resultado de tu simulación con 100 lts, con 50 lts y con 25 lts. De todas maneras estimo que vas a tener un pico importante alrededor de los 80 Hz ya que ese parlante está muy subamortiguado con un Qts de 1.18. También subí el archivo .wdr de tu parlante que está en la carpeta Drivers de tu instalación de WinISD.

Con eso vamos a saber que tal anda este parlante.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

bueno, dispuesto a practicar a ver como se hacen estas mediciones , 
me baje y me instale el Audio Signal Generator 1.1 , mi primer descubrimiento fue!

no escucho nada por encima de 6.3khz...
que sordo que estoy dios mio!


----------



## Cacho

ernestogn dijo:


> ...instale el Audio Signal Generator 1.1 , mi primer descubrimiento fue!
> 
> no escucho nada por encima de 6.3khz...
> que sordo que estoy dios mio!



¿Alguien más escuchaba por encima de los 6,3kHz?
Si tus parlantes/auriculares o lo que hayas usado no reproducen esas frecuencias es lógico que no las oigas 

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

segun el fabricante de mis auriculares, reproducen des 100hz hasta 15khz , pero me costaron U$D2,5 asi que mejor no les creo mucho!


----------



## walter807

Hola a todos, bueno aca estan las simulaciones, primero quiero aclarar que me equivoque cuando escribi que mi simulacion dio 100lts eran 400!!! me olvide mal y lo recorde al realizar las simulaciones que adjunto, tambien simule con el volumen del bafle que estoy haciendo, ya estan cortadas las maderas y por una razon de espacio
 me fue imposible hacerlo mas grande, y si, aparece ese pico de 6 dB como a 70Hz espero que se pueda eliminar con algo....que no sea cambiar el parlante.
En realidad tengo esperanzas de que no sea tan malo, a lo mejor ablandandolo y calculando de nuevo o ya esto es una tendencia definida?, saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No subás archivos *.docx* del Office 2007 por que no lo tengo ni pienso tenerlo ;-).
Subí un *.PDF* o al menos un archivo *.doc* normal.

Un cuanto al parlante...he visto peores. En una caja de 50 litros (por que no puedo ver el archivo .docx), que no es muy grande, y bien amortiguada con fibra de vidrio podés llegar a un pico de 2.4dB en 78Hz y una frecuencia de corte de 48Hz. No es tan malo para ser un 8" de los muy baratos...

Si querés frecuencias mas baja, se puede lograr, pero necesitas filtros extra y un amplificador con potencia suficiente dedicado al subwoofer. Pero hay que ver que onda hay con los medios y a cual frecuencia se los puede cortar...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Acá te lo dejo pasado a  .doc

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK! Muchas gracias Cacho!

Bueno, gracias a Cacho pude ver tus ensayos y te pregunto: si el WinISD detecta un EBP de 36 y monedas y te recomienda una caja cerrada....por que demonios elegís una bass-reflex? La respuesta en frecuencia que estás teniendo es poco menos que espantosa.
Hacé el ensayo de nuevo, pero elegí una caja "closed", llevale el volumen a 50 lts y en avanzadas, cambiá el Qa a 50 o menos (eso es con mucha amortiguación) y vas a ver el resultado...

Y si querés una caja bass-reflex, entonces buscá otro parlante.


----------



## walter807

Ahi probe cerrada con 48 litros y Qa en 30 y tiene un pico de 3dB en 54Hz y cae -3dB a 47Hz, con bass reflex y tambien 48litros sintonizada a 34hz tiene el famoso pico de 6dB a 72hz pero recien cae -3dB a 27.5Hz, mi forma
de verlo a esto es, antes que 20hz menos de respuesta prefiero 3dB mas en un pico, al omejor un notch de 3dB a 72Hz?,
estoy inventando, no se usa mucho en un woofer, me salio 100mangos el moon de porqueria, ahora tengo que tapar con algo el yubo de sintonia, ya le hice el agujero!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que querés que te diga?
El pico de 6dB en 72Hz significa multiplicar por 4 la potencia de salida a esa frecuencia, cosa que no es normal y el aumento de potencia es exagerado...

Solo puedo decirte que ya que tenés la caja hecha, lo pruebes. Si se escucha muy mal (y creo que sí), vas a tener que tapar el agujero y amortiguar la caja para enderezar la rsta del baffle. Y no te dejes llevar por la sensación de que tiene buenos graves, por que con el refuerzo en 70Hz no vas a estar reproduciendo nada parecido a la realidad...

La rsta que estas logrando es "parecida" a un ajuste Chebyshev de 4º orden, pero es parecida nomás, por que en el Chebyshev la primer onda del ripple debería ser la mayor y acá lo es la segunda y además no están ambas alineadas (tiene diferente referencia de 0). En fin...no es nada, por que no esta pensado para ese uso, pero si querés, armalo, escuchalo y decidí que vas a hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

che ezaballa... me hace un fabor? me podrias calcular las medidas que necesitaria para un parlante de 5 1/4" de 30-200watt? porque trate de hacerlo con ese progamita y no entiendo absoluptamente nada...

muchisimas gracias! y si necesitas algun mas dato te lo paso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:


> che ezaballa... me hace un fabor? me podrias calcular las medidas que necesitaria para un parlante de 5 1/4" de 30-200watt? porque trate de hacerlo con ese progamita y no entiendo absoluptamente nada...
> muchisimas gracias! y si necesitas algun mas dato te lo paso...



Mariano22:
Para calcular las medidas de la caja primero tenés que medir los parámetros Thiele-Small del parlante, y eso es lo que haces con el procedimiento del link del primer post. Una vez que tenés esos parámetros, recién creás el modelo del parlante en el WinISD e iniciás un nuevo proyecto con ese parlante. El soft te va a dar todo lo necesario, pero vos podés jugar con el volumen de la caja y otros valores para llegara a una medida que te sea útil y una respuesta en frecuencia que te convenga.

Para medir los parámetros, tengo que tener el parlante en mis manos...cosa que es como medio difícil...

Saludos!


----------



## juani84

Hola.
Les cuento, a ver si me pueden ayudar.
Tengo dos parlantes Jahro Lep 8 (de los chinos). La semana pasada simulé con el Win Isd usando los parámetros que da el fabricante (que subió alguien en el foro) para ver que tipo de caja era la adecuada, dado que los tengo en unas que hice hace mucho tiempo de forma completamente arbitraria.
Pude simular las respuesta con distintos tipos de cajas.....en fin, todo bien..
Pero hoy se me dió por medirlos yo mismo, para ver que tan distintos son de los que tenía y poder calcular la caja correctamente.
Para ello, hice lo que dice en la pagina que menciona ezavalla al principio. Los resultados son:
Re=7.9 ohm
Fs=45 Hz
Qes=3.22
Qms=4.32
Qts=1.84
Vas=44.02 litros.

como era de esperar no coinciden mucho con los que da el fabricante.
Pero el problema es que el Win Isd no me grafica nada, es como si le faltara algo, o algo estuviera mal...
La pregunta es, tienen lógica esos datos??? o hace falta algún dato más para poder simular??
El fabricante proporciona más datos (como Sd, Bl, cms, mms, mmd....)
Gracias
Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con lo que tenés medido debería alcanzar. No sé...es raro que el WinISD no te grafique nada. Estas usando la versión pro 0.50a7 alpha, no? Por que la beta es anterior y no tiene muchas cosas que esta si incluye. No te tira ningún error el WinISD cuando cargás el modelo del parlante?

También asegurate de haber medido bien, por que el Qes es extremadamente alto y por ende te dá muy alto el Qts. Los otros valores parecen coherentes...


----------



## Cacho

Y si diseñaste un bass reflex, fijate qué largo tienen los tubos...
Por defecto en la versión que tengo yo los deja en 0 (casillero en blanco) y con eso no simula nada. Ponele un número y arranca.

Saludos


----------



## juani84

Si, la versión es la 0.50a7.
Probé simular poniendo los mismos datos (la misma cantidad) pero con los valores que da el fabricante y en este caso, el programa grafica algo.
Cuando cargue los datos que obtuve no me saltó ningún error, y pude guardarlo bien.
El único indicio de que algo no anda bien aparece cuando quiero empezar el calculo, primero elijo el parlante, segundo te pregunta cuántos parlantes son, tercero que tipo de caja quiero, y cuarto algo que dice "available alignment for current driver/box" pero no aparece nada, no hay opciones... No se por qué hace eso...
Y en la simulación además de No graficar la respuesta en frecuencia, me marca volúmenes de -130 litros, cosa que es medio difícil de hacer....jajaja.
A mi también me parece alto el Qes...pero como no entiendo mucho, no se que tan ilógico puede ser. Creo que medí bien....lo hice con prolijidad, y las cuentas las hice con la planilla excel que baje de la misma pagina.
Saludos..


----------



## Cacho

juani84 dijo:


> ...*me marca volúmenes de -130 litros*, cosa que es medio difícil de hacer...


Precisamente por eso no te muestra ninguna curva.

Poné un volumen mayor que 0 vos y vas a ver cómo empiezan a aparecerte las curvas.

Saludos


----------



## juani84

Si, gracias cacho. Después me dí cuenta que cambiando eso graficaba.
Ahora, no se imaginan lo feas que son las curvas...jajaja.
Gracias.
Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:


> El único indicio de que algo no anda bien aparece cuando quiero empezar el calculo, primero elijo el parlante, segundo te pregunta cuántos parlantes son, tercero que tipo de caja quiero, y cuarto algo que dice "available alignment for current driver/box" pero no aparece nada, no hay opciones... No se por qué hace eso...



Ese es el problema!
1) Hay que saber que caja elegiste.
2) "available alignment for current driver/box" se refiere a cual tipo de respuesta querés obtener del conjunto caja+parlante. Si no aparece ninguna, significa que con esos valores de los parámetros T/S no hay ninguna alineación que sea medianamente coherente para el tipo de caja que has elegido y por eso no puede graficar. El problema es el Qes y el Qts, tal como te dije antes, por que con esos valores es imposible diseñar una caja con una amortiguación razonable. Ensayá de nuevo los parlantes y repetí las pruebas...si los paramtros se mantienen, andá y devolvé los parlantes, por que tienen una respuesta transitoria imposible de aceptar.


----------



## juani84

Ok. Muchas gracias ezavalla. Cuando tenga un rato de tiempo mido de nuevo los parlantes. A ver si da lo mismo....
Ya que lo mencionaste te hago una pregunta, qué tipo de respuesta tengo que elegir en esa opción, para obtener una respuesta en frecuencia mas plana??
Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que me tenés que decir que tipo de caja querés hacer: sellada o bass-reflex, por que para ambas hay varias posibilidades, pero para las selladas son variaciones de una misma alineación, en cambio de para bass-reflex hay varias alternativas diferentes. Para el caso delas bass-reflex y suponiendo que el parlante lo permita, las mas planas generalmente son la Cuasi-Butterworth de tercer orden (QB3) y la Boom Box de cuarto orden (BB4). La Butterworth de cuarto orden también (B4) es muy plana, pero solo es posible con algunos pocos parlantes y algunos pocos Qts, y además es tremendamente sensible a las dimensiones de la caja, así que esa es mejor no buscarla.

El WinISD siempre intenta darte la alineación con la respuesta mas plana, y es la que ya viene seleccionada en el cuadro "available alignments...", pero podés elegir cualquier otra si sabés lo que estas haciendo, o podes hacer el mismo proyecto varias veces con el mismo parlante y diferentes alineaciones para compararlas.


----------



## juani84

Claro. Respecto al tipo de caja, en principio prefiero una bass-reflex, porque tengo entendido que son las que permiten llegar mas abajo en frecuencia. Pero lo que hacia es probar con los dos tipos (sellada y bass) y ver cuál tiene mejor respuesta con volúmenes razonables y realizables. Básicamente jugaba un poco cambiando el volumen y los ports.
Cambiando un poco de tema, una vez que ya tengo el volumen de la caja deseada, hay alguna relación que deban cumplir sus lados, o es lo mismo y lo único que importa en definitiva es el volumen???. En algún lugar leí hace tiempo, que la relación es algo asi como ancho x alto x prof = 1.5 x 2 x 1 (se entendió??). Por ejemplo 45x60x30cm.
Es correcto eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo único que importa es el volumen, así que mientras elijas medidas "coherentes" y que cumplan con el volumen todo va a andar bien.
El problema que existe son las frecuencias de resonancia internas de la caja, y que debes buscar que sean lo mas altas posibles para que la caja no tenga emisiones sonoras en el mismo rango de fcias que el woofer o subwoofer, y además hay que buscar que no aparezcan ondas estacionarias en el interior de lo caja. Ambas cosas las solucionás dimensionando la caja de acuerdo a las "proporciones doradas" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio) y usando amortiguamiento interno, aunque esto no es tan importante en el caso de las bass-reflex, pero siempre debés respetar el volumen que calcules.


----------



## fernandoae

Muchas gracias Ezavalla por lo de los Selenium  aunque 216L es mucho para la Berlingo(no me queda mucho lugar para lo otro), vamos a ver que hago...
Unas preguntas... 
De que valores depende el tamaño de la caja?
Lo que se busca es una respuesta plana para tener mas SPL y aprovechar mejor el altavoz?
Voy a tener que estudiar un poco el tema, es interesante y complejo   me gusta!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El valor del volumen lo podés variar en la pestaña BOX y ver como cambia la respuesta a medida que varías el volumen. Sep...216 lts es mucho para un auto, pero tenés que probar que sucede si achicás el volumen a 150 o 100 lts. Si es paea un auto tenés que considerar que el volumen interno del auto también participa de la acústica del parlante, pero no creo que el WinISD tenga la posibilidad de modelar eso, aunque hay otros programas que seguramente lo hacen.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

ezavalla dijo:


> Si es para un auto tenés que considerar que el volumen interno del auto también participa de la acústica del parlante
> Saludos!


Si de eso lei algo, tiende a reforzar las frecuencias debajo de los 50hz, pero mucho no me preocupa porque generalmente escucho con las puertas abiertas.
Ver el archivo adjunto 20587
Sobra espacio, pero cuando armé todo segui las recomendaciones del fabricante... que por lo visto hasta ahora no es lo mejor (incluso con la simulacion que me enviaste y poniendo el tamaño que dice en la hoja de datos no da ni parecido al grafico del fabricante (los Brasileros no conocen los subwoofers, les gusta el sonido chillón).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee...pero ojo, por que a las cajas bass-reflex hay que definirles "el ajuste" que quieres darle (esto está basado en la teoría de los filtros, y los bass-reflex son filtros de cuarto orden pero pueden "deformarse" un poco cambiando el volumen).
Andá a saber que ajuste eligieron los de Selenium...si es que eligieron alguno


----------



## fernandoae

El "ajuste" es la sintonización supongo  ... alguien tiene los datos de un phs-300 de 12" 500Wrms? creo que es philco, no encontré nada. 

Pd: despues le pido a algún moderador que saque este mensaje.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La sintonización es ajustar el largo del tubo de sintonía para que resuene a la frecuencia calculada. El "ajuste" de la caja se refiere a la forma de la rsta en frecuencia, si es o no con sobre-impulso, si es de cuarto orden o de "tercero" (que no es muy real pero es una buena aproximación), etc, etc...


----------



## fernandoae

Cuanto aprende uno en el foro, ahora estaria bueno que un dia cuando ponga el indice halla un tema destacado que tenga como titulo "calculo de cajas con winisd por Ezavalla"


----------



## Macacco

Bueno muchachos, este es mi primer aporte a la página, espero no redundar, pero en la página 4 encontré un post donde indicaban cómo medir los parámetros Thiele Small y allí citaban una página en Ingles, pues bien para los peresozos como yo encontré su traducción  --->AQUÍ<---. Espero les sirva. Hasta luego.


----------



## andresss

hola tengo 2 ev modelo EVM 15b pro line 400w, los parametros estan aca: http://archives.telex.com/archives/EV/Speakers/EDS/EVM-15B Pro-line EDS.pdf

queria saber que les parecen estos parlantes, lso quiero usar para medios/bajos, en una caja que entren los dos osea una caja doble, alguien me ayuda a calcular el litraaje y tubo de sintonia?


----------



## afunesc

Hola ezavalla!

Muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.
A pesar de mis casi 43 de edad, estoy incursionando en este rollo del audio por mi afición al karoke y estoy tratando de tener un par de bocinas amplificadas de 12" con un agudo cada una, para conectarlas en paralelo.
Saluods y estaré leyendo este foro que me ha resltado bastante interesantel.


----------



## gteduars

buenas necesito ayuda o mejor las medidas para una caja para meter un subwoofer de 18" pulgadas.  8 ohm. maximo y de 4 ohm minimo y de 1400wats


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gteduars dijo:


> buenas necesito ayuda o mejor las medidas para una caja para meter un subwoofer de 18" pulgadas.  8 ohm. maximo y de 4 ohm minimo y de 1400wats



Que tal si probás leyendo el tema completo para saber de que se trata?


----------



## gteduars

disculpa amigo pero yo he buscado por todos lados y no he podido encontrar un modelo con el cual mis bajos tengan un buen desempeño, no di que quiero q*UE* sea algo del otro mundo simplemente q*UE* suenen bien solo tengos dos y las anterires son caracteristicas, de los mismo solo megustria medidas en centimetros y metros q*UE* es lo q*UE* mejor menejo espero me entiendas y me puedas ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo

gteduars dijo:


> disculpa amigo pero yo he buscado por todos lados y no he podido encontrar un modelo con el cual mis bajos tengan un buen desempeño.....


Para desgracia de muchos, con Centímetros y Metros no podemos medir la capacidad de un condensador, una frecuencia de resonancia, la impedancia de una bobina ni un montón de cosas más.

Siguiendo con la desgracia, si quieres un "Buen" desempeño, habrá que tomar medidas en Hz (herzios) y hacer cálculos que "ezavalla" ya explico (Con lujo de detalles) y como ya lo explico, no tiene ganas de explicarlo nuevamente.

Así como tu tampoco tienes ganas de escribir ya que veo que estas empleando lenguaje de "Chat o SMS" lo cual es una falta de respeto a quién este leyendo el comentario, por ejemplo "A mi" y contradice las Reglas Generales del Foro.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*4)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. *
*5) Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.* 

Además te comento que estas infringiendo la *norma del Foro 2.4* que dice: 
"No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior."

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/armado-cajon-woofers-4580/#post246279


----------



## jesus torres

salludos a todos los del foro, solicito si alguien tirne la traduccion del manual del programa para medir los parametros de los parlante con la targeta de sonido este prograna es audio tester v2.2 todo esta en ingles por la colaboracion mil gracia.


----------



## estebanlagos

Mi Pequeño aporte para los mas perezosos!
thiele-small para traductores jbl
thiele-small para trasductores rcf

calculo de VOLUMEN en linea de un recinto acustico - segun las dimensiones Box Wizard,ingles
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/box_wizard.asp
calculo de volumen de un recinto acustico con formas irregulares.formulas.
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/scripts/rightnow.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=30

Planos de bafles 1
http://cid-8423adf335d96996.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/bafles
planos de bafles 2
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php?l=en&pg=5&p=sp&c=&prjID=&documentID=0


----------



## MGustavo

*estebanlagos*: Muy agradecido por el material. Leí el post completo ya hace bastante, mucho no recuerdo, pero voy a darle una nueva leída para sacarle provecho al material.

El link para el cálculo del volúmen está excelente!

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas noches muchachos.

Ezavalla quisiera hacerle una pequeña consulta, lo que pasa es que tengo la posibilidad de adquirir unos parlantes para mis clones cerwin vega folded horn, buscando en internet lo unicos parametros que pude encontrar fueron los siguientes (no se si seran reales):

revs 6.1 ohm 
Fo 34.82 Hz 
Qms 4.486 
Qes 0.578 
Qts 0.512 
No 1.829% 
SPLo 96 db 
Vass 260 ml 
Krm 2.722m ohm 
Erm 0.653 
Kxm 22.088 Kuh

Me gustaria escuchar su opinion sobre si estos parlantes seran los indicados para los folded horn.

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El tema de los Folded Horns es bastante delicado, por que básicamente es poner una bocina delante del parlante para concentrar la radiación de graves.
Si tenés el plano de la estructura de la caja por ahí y lo subís o me dás un link, tal vez pueda decirte algo mas conciso...pero hay que ver...


Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas noches.

Ezavalla muchas gracias por tu respuesta, adjunto a este mensaje esta el plano de la estructura de las cajas, son las cerwin vega ab36.







Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oscar:
Tenés los datos o especificaciones de los parlantes que llevan las cajas originales? Tengo que hacer un comparación con los que me has pasado y las dimensiones de la caja.

Saludos!


----------



## jesus torres

buen dia a los del foro, tengo una confucion para sacar los parametros de un paralante sound barier de 280 vatios estoy usando una caja serrada de 40 litros como prueba me da una frecuencia de 25 hercios dentro de la caja y al aire libre 28,2 hercios al cargar estos datos a la tabla de calculo me da un vas negatico para que me de positivo la frecuencia de resonancia debe ser mayor que la frecuencia al aire libre, pero siempre me da inferior. E los ejemplo de los calculos en la tabla es superior que debo hacer para que me de superior y vas no sea negativo.  Gracia por su colaboracion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jesus torres dijo:


> me da una frecuencia de 25 hercios dentro de la caja y al aire libre 28,2 hercios



Eso está muy mal, por que dentro de la caja, la frecuencia de resonancia SIEMPRE es mayor!
Algo has hecho mal para que te salga de esa forma...


----------



## LM380

jesus torres dijo:


> ...al cargar estos datos a la tabla de calculo me da un vas negativo para que me de positivo la frecuencia de resonancia debe ser mayor que la frecuencia al aire libre, pero siempre me da inferior


¿Si mides la tensión a la salida del amplificador, se mantiene constante conforme va variando la frecuencia aplicada?


----------



## Tavo

*No entiendo de ninguna manera los parámetros Thiele Small.*
No hay caso. Me acabo de leer todos los apuntes y todo el post de Eduardo y no hay caso.

Creo que recién para tener una noción de esto, antes me voy a tener que recibir de Ingeniero en Sonido. Mas o menos lo mínimo para empezar a entender.

Pagaría a un tipo 150 pesos la hora para que venga a mi casa y me explique. Y que no se vaya hasta que no termine de entender todo, eh...

Saludos.
En mi vida voy a lograr hacer una caja calculada con estos parámetros a no ser que me lleve un Marciano y me inyecte "cerebro verde extraterrenal". 

Tavo10

EDIT1:

*Tengo TODO. WinISD, MDF de sobra, Cola de carpintero, Tornillos para MDF, Escuadra, GANAS, VOLUNTAD, Parlantes, Algunos mangos, MENOS el entendimiento.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá Tavo:

Si querés entender lo que verdaderamente son los parámetros T/S...vas a tener que estudiar mucho, pero la idea del post no es que entiendas que son los T/S sino como medirlos y usar el resultado de la medición para calcular tus cajas.
Me parece PERFECTO que quieras entender que son y de donde salen (creo que sos el único que se ha preguntado eso oficialmente), pero sin tener la formación necesaria va a ser un poco difícil de lograr.
Te recomiendo que no te hagas demasiado drama por entenderlos ahora, sino preocupate en como medirlos y conseguir sus valores. Con eso, y algunos lineamientos que hay en este tema, vas a poder diseñar y probar tus cajas usando el WinISD.
Para entenderlos, dale tiempo al tiempo y tomá los cosas con calma, ya que si bien vas a perder algo al principio, a medida que avances y leas otros sitios de Internet o un libro vas a comenzar a entender el significado físico de cada cosa.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Pero por más que no entiendas qué es cada parámetro (no es nada sencillo realmente), medirlos no es dificil, y con eso ya podés armar tus cajas correctamente...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Bueno gente, muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas!

Por lo visto *no me expresé correctamente*. Yo lo que quiero no es entender los parámetros T/S sino *APLICARLOS*. Justamente lo que decía Mnicolau, aplicarlos en la realidad, hacer las cajas acústicas pero no "a lo croto" sino bien hechas con buenos calculos para que el resultado sea un buen sonido...
(conclusión = TODO BUENO )

El tema es aplicarlos.
Les comento, hace poco hice una caja de MDF de 18mm (el más grueso, de buena calidad) que hasta ahora ni la toqué, no le hice ningún agujero de nada porque mi intensión era hacer un buen Sub-woofer a medida con los parámetros T/S y como no supe como seguir ahí quedó...

Mañana voy a poner fotos para que la vean y me aconsejen que woofer meterle adentro (marca y modelo). Algo apropiado al tamaño y litraje. La caja mide:

- 24,5 cm de ancho
- 44 cm de alto
- 22 cm de profundo

Toda está hecha con madera MDF de 18mm de espesor. No se cual será el litraje de la caja, tendría que medirla, y así seleccionar y ver algún tipo de woofer de acorde a ese litraje...

Bueno, estaría muy agradecido si me pudieran tirar una mano, ya que estoy bastante perdido en este tema.

Muchas Gracias,
Saludos!!

Tavo10

PD: *Mañana voy a poner fotos de la caja* para que la vean y que digan que tal les parece, tengo pensado hacer un sub-woofer que tire profundos graves (desde 15 o 20Hz hasta los 120Hz mas o menos...)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Primeramente felicitarte Ezavalla, he aprendido mucho de este tema. 



tavo10 dijo:


> Mañana voy a poner fotos para que la vean y me aconsejen que woofer meterle adentro (marca y modelo). Algo apropiado al tamaño y litraje. La caja mide:
> 
> - 24,5 cm de ancho
> - 44 cm de alto
> - 22 cm de profundo
> 
> Toda está hecha con madera MDF de 18mm de espesor. No se cual será el litraje de la caja, tendría que medirla, y así seleccionar y ver algún tipo de woofer de acorde a ese litraje...


¿Seguro que esas son las medidas? Definitivamente, creo que esa caja no te servirá para Subwoofer. Es muy pequeña en todos los sentidos. No llega a 10" de ancho. Por lo que un Subwoofer de 8" como que no.  

Ademas calculé unos 15 litros, sin contar los tubos de sintonía (en caso de ser bass-reflex) y el volumen del altavoz. Afortunadamente te quedarán 12 litros.



tavo10 dijo:


> tengo pensado hacer un sub-woofer que tire profundos graves (desde 15 o 20Hz hasta los 120Hz mas o menos...)


Eso queremos todos  (o por lo menos yo)

Yo creo que en vez de seguir pensando en tu caja, busques un woofer que te guste y así vamos simulando el comportamiento en cajas "ideales". 

A manera de mostrarles mi caja y les sirva de ejemplo a otros, les dejo esto:

Respuesta en frecuencia (lado izquierdo) y de lado derecho está el cuadro en donde se ven los parámetros T/S, el volumen de la caja y el tuning frecuency (no se como se traduce en español). Click para agrandar:



Y acá se ve la cantidad de tubos de sintonía, el diámetro y su longitud:



El pico máximo está aproximadamente en 55Hz con casi 5dB de incremento



Y escasamente llega a 33Hz con una atenuación de 3dB 



No voy a negar que los graves son poderosos  pero es como dice Ezavalla: no es lo real y es solo BOOOM. Mas adelante cuando entienda un poco mejor la Transformación de Linkwitz trataré de hacerlo plano como lo hizo EZ en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/

Ya que he simulado alargando los tubos de sintonía y no "baja en frecuencia", también traté de subirle un 15% al volumen de la caja que es lo que se logra aplicando material absorbente (fibra de vidrio creo que le dicen) y tampoco gano nada. Ademas mi caja cuenta con otros dos tubos mas, los cuales tengo sellados porque "abiertos" me restan baja frecuencia.

Hablo de esta caja:





Son dos, acá se ven mejor los tubos que estan sellados y los funcionales:



Y tubo de 22cm:



Antes eran de 10cm de profundidad acentuaban como 7dB en 60Hz, pero simulando unos mas largos bajaba unos 7Hz mas y el resultado es el mostrado arriba.


PS: si hay un error en los datos del winISD me corrigen, aún estoy novato  

Siento colocar tantas fotos, es que a veces no se si me explico 

PD: *Como dato adicional:* 

Algunos ya sabrán que el amplificador que uso para ellos es un CROWN LPS 1500 de 400W + 400W @ 4ohm / 1Khz. Pués algo que literalmente no me ayuda es su respuesta en frecuencia. Porque el manual dice:
*40Hz - 20Khz, +0/-3dB*

Lo cual infiero que va muy en picada y a 20Hz debe estar por -3dB, quizás peor 

El corte LPF lo hago desde la pc con una tarjeta de sonido Sound Blaster. Regularmente los uso entre 90 y 120Hz, dependiendo del "estilo y género de música". Ese mismo corte que elijo para LPF es el que queda predeterminado como HPF para los Mid-High.


----------



## Tavo

Muchísimas gracias por tu comentario Yoangel Lazaro.

Entonces, es lamentable, voy a tener que desechr esa caja que me había quedado tan linda... 

El tema ahora es como vos dijiste, es bien real


			
				Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que en vez de seguir pensando en tu caja, busques un woofer que te guste y así vamos simulando el comportamiento en cajas "ideales".



El tema es que no conozco mucho sobre woofers (nada), y tal vez pienso que ustedes me podrían recomendar alguno...
Me gustó mucho el tuyo, ese JVC tiene mucha pinta... Mis requerimientos principales serían..

150W RMS
8 ohms
podría ser de 10", me gusta ese tamaño.

Y en base a sus conocimientos, compre el woofer y diseñe la caja "perfecta". Calculada con WinISD y todos los chiches para así obtener buenos resultados...

Me gusta mucho la marca JBL, pero deben estar salados los woofers... Y por acá en el foro estuve escuchando "Selenium", "Bomber" y bastantes más que no las conozco... Jahro...

Bueno, entonces eso es lo que voy a hacer, voy a tomar el consejo de Yoangel Lazaro y listo...

Vos que decís que mi caja es chica, por favor si tenés un tiempo, pasate por mi ultimo post, éste es el enlace...
Acá hablo de un equipo Genius de 15W de sub-woofer que tira unos bajos increibles. Eso si que es Magia 

Sería una caja paso-banda o bandpass... pero debe ser muy complicada hacerla supongo...

Saludos!! y muchas gracias por ayudar..!!

Tavo10


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> Entonces, es lamentable, voy a tener que desechr esa caja que me había quedado tan linda...
> ...
> ...
> El tema es que no conozco mucho sobre woofers (nada), y tal vez pienso que ustedes me podrían recomendar alguno...
> Me gustó mucho el tuyo, *ese JVC tiene mucha pinta*... Mis requerimientos principales serían..
> 150W RMS
> 8 ohms
> podría ser de 10", me gusta ese tamaño.



Es que empezaste AL REVES! Primero tenés que buscar el woofer que te guste (si tuvieras cancha verías los parámetros T/S del fabricante antes de comprarlo  ). Y hablando de woofers...la "pinta" del parlante ni siquiera tenés que considerarla, por que ese es el engañapichanga que tienen para meter un parlante de décima categoría pero con muchos colores y bordes sofisticados, a los que no saben nada...



tavo10 dijo:


> Y en base a sus conocimientos, compre el woofer y diseñe la caja "perfecta". Calculada con WinISD y todos los chiches para así obtener buenos resultados...
> Me gusta mucho la marca JBL, pero deben estar salados los woofers... Y por acá en el foro estuve escuchando "Selenium", "Bomber" y bastantes más que no las conozco... Jahro...



OK. Pero antes tenés que decir que tipo de graves pretendés lograr...si los graves reales de la grabación o si querés BOOM BOOM. Insisto, no le des demasiada bola a la marca, sino a los parámetros T/S que te de el fabricante, ya que esos son lo que definen como se va a comportar el parlante y la marca....bueno...marca la diferencia de precio...




tavo10 dijo:


> Vos que decís que mi caja es chica, por favor si tenés un tiempo, pasate por mi ultimo post, éste es el enlace...
> Acá hablo de un equipo Genius de 15W de sub-woofer que tira unos bajos increibles. Eso si que es Magia
> Sería una caja paso-banda o bandpass... pero debe ser muy complicada hacerla supongo...



Eso no es magia...el conjunto caja+parlante está diseñado para sonar así, y vos podés hacer algo muy parecido con los parametros T/S y el WinISD, así que no te asombrés demasiado. Para saber por que se comporta así habría que realizar unas mediciones sobre el sub de tu amigo, pero dudo que te deje desarmarlo  para poder probar.
Además, dudo mucho que sea una band-pass con ese tamaño tan pequeño, por que ese tipo de caja llevan dos cámaras acusticas y requieren parlantes con características especiales, y no te dá ninguna ganancia que no puedas lograr con filtrado activo que es mucho mas barato.

PD: El WinISD calcula las band-pass por vos...


----------



## Tavo

Che muchas gracias por responder Eduardo!



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> *Es que empezaste AL REVES!* Primero tenés que buscar el woofer que te guste *(si tuvieras cancha verías los parámetros T/S del fabricante antes de comprarlo)*. Y hablando de woofers...la "pinta" del parlante ni siquiera tenés que considerarla, por que ese es el engañapichanga que tienen para meter un parlante de décima categoría pero con muchos colores y bordes sofisticados, a los que no saben nada...



Bueno si eso tenés razón. Empecé al revés.
Pero no empecé tan al revés como piensan. Yo ya hace rato me había comprado un woofer (todavía lo tengo cerrado en caja, nuevo) para medios-bajos y por eso le hice la caja a "recontra a ojo y sin saber nada"...
El "woofer": (Mid-bass Woofer)

Marca: MOON
Modelo: MW-54
Potencia: 150W 4 ohms (Obviamente no es RMS ni soñando, deben ser 20 RMS +/-)
Diámetro: 5 1/4" (5,25 pulgadas)

Bueno, este no trae nada de parámetros, pero sepan que lo compré hace mas de un año, y ni siquiera sabía nada de T/S ni de cajas, ignorancia total.
Yo no se si servirá para algo, acá les muestro algunas fotos.





















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> OK. Pero antes tenés que decir que tipo de graves pretendés lograr...si los graves reales de la grabación o si querés BOOM BOOM.



Bueno, si es por los bajos reales de la grabación, supongo que también deben incluir los "BOOM BOOM" que decís vos Eduardo. *Yo NO voy a usar* este woofer para escuchar reggaeton ni cumbia, tengo miedo que se pudra y le salgan hongos .
Es para escuchar generalmente *ROCK*. Los bajos son imprescindibles, sin bajos no hay cuerpo, no hay calidez de sonido. Preferiría los bajos reales de la grabación .

Bueno, esto es todo. Espero que me ayuden a elegir el woofer indicado, en serio, ustedes saben mucho mas y tienen mucha experiencia, por eso digo que si quieren me ayuden a elegir el tipo y marca de woofer... 

Y después *se viene la caja*. Ahí si que a poner toda la voluntad y prolijidad.

Muchos Saludos a todos, espero que me puedan seguir ayudando, todo sea por lograr un sonido *profesional*.

Saludos a Todos!!
Tavo10

PD: Me gustaría una bandpass pero no me animo.
PD2: Todo va a ser mérito de ustedes eh!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te digo que no se vá tan mal ese mid-bass...

Por que no comenzás ahora a practicar y le medís los parámetros T/S? Es un parlante chico, así que va a tener una frecuencia de resonancia mas o menos alta (calculo que sobre 80Hz o mas), lo que no es bueno, pero por alguna parte tenés que empezar.

Releé el hilo de los parámetros T/S y conseguite lo que hace falta para medirlos:
Un cable, una resistencia de 10 ohms 1 watt, un amplificador de poca potencia (10W ya es muchísimo), una PC con un soft para generar senoides y amplificarlas para hacer la medición y un lugar con un espacio de 2x2m libre como para colgar el parlante y hacer la medición...como verás, nada que te mande a la quiebra .
Para medir el Vas hay que hacer una caja de mas o menos 30 lts o aplicar el metodo de la masa agregada. El primero está en el link de ESP, el segundo es un destacado del foro.

Aplicá el procedimiento y usá la planilla Excel de ESP que saca todas las cuentas por vos (IMPORTANTE: Leer las instrucciones de ESP hasta tener bien claro cual es la secuencia de medición).


----------



## Tavo

Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Para medir el Vas hay que hacer una caja *de mas o menos 30 lts* o aplicar el metodo de la masa agregada.



Bueno, esto no me quedó muy claro... Es aproximado o a raja tabla?

Viste Eduardo que las cajas por lo general tienen la relación 4 : 3 : 2
¿Que quiere decir? que si la caja tiene 100cm de alto, el ancho va a tener 3/4 del alto (o sea 75cm) y la profundidad va a tener 1/2 del alto (o sea 50cm)...

Y en relación a eso, hice algunos cálculos y me resultó que una caja de 44cm de alto por 33 centímetros de ancho por 22 centímetros de profundiad tiene exactamente 31944 cm3, y corriendo la coma serían 31,944 litros, "centavos mas centavos menos", 32 litros, que se aproxima bastante. Todo esto *sin contar el espesor de la madera* de MDF que sería la más gruesa posible, o sea 18mm.
*Todos estos cálculos, manteniendo la relación de escala 4:3:2, como lo expliqué antes.*

Bueno, espero que me hayan entendido, si es así y todo es correcto, ya no mas empiezo a hacer la caja de pruebas para medir Fs, Vas y Qts del woofer MOON.

Muchas Gracias por todo, muchos saludos!!

Tavo10

Les dejo una imagen como referencia de la relación: (no me acuerdo la página, pero cuando la encuentre pongo la fuente)






Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> Bueno, esto no me quedó muy claro... Es aproximado o a raja tabla?
> 
> Viste Eduardo que las cajas por lo general tienen la relación 4 : 3 : 2
> ¿Que quiere decir? que si la caja tiene 100cm de alto, el ancho va a tener 3/4 del alto (o sea 75cm) y la profundidad va a tener 1/2 del alto (o sea 50cm)...



Esas relaciones se usan cuando es una caja para un baffle. Lo que necesitás ahora es una caja para un ensayo de Vas que no tiene que sonar nada ya que el ensayo es de "señal débil" y la potencia aplicada es muy muy bajita, así que hacela lo mas regular posible para que sea fácil sacar las cuentas.
El valor exacto del volumen no importa, pero tenés que conocerlo por que entra en la planilla de cálculo para sacar las cuentas.
Además, los 30lts son el volumen interno libre, así que el espesor de la madera va por fuera de eso (mi caja tiene 43 lts libres y mide 35x35x37cm por dentro).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

EZavalla ya veo que te gusta discutir bastante del tema, así que no me preocupo por molestarte de este asunto  

Como bien comenté anteriormente, amplié la longitud de los tubos de sintonía de 8cm a 22cm c/u. Resulta que jugando un poco con el Win ISD y analizando la excursión del cono me resultó esta gráfica:



Donde tiene una excursión de 9,2mm justo en la frecuencia pico 48-56Hz. 

Luego la volví a simular con los tubos de sintonía en 8cm como estaban antes colocados, y el resultado es:



Donde tiene una excursión de 6,9mm en la frecuencia pico que en este caso es 62-66Hz


Conclusión: me tomé el trabajo de volver a quitar el "empate" de tubos de PVC que había colocado en lo tubos y obtener de nuevo 8cm de longitud en c/u. Noté subjetivamente que en verdad obtengo menos "distorsión" que creo era provocada por la alta excursión. En 40Hz ésta curva de excursión esta sobre los 7,5 mm y creciendo, pero creo que no tengo problemas porque el mismo amplificador tiene "caída" de potencia justo luego de esa frecuencia. 

Cabe destacar que este Subwoofer tiene un Xmax de 5,2mm, según parámetros.

.

Hasta ahora todo perfecto con este programa y estoy contento con "saber manejarlo", ya que, ofrece muy buena información. Pero ¿hasta que punto crees que sea real esta simulación? obvio que me esmero muy bien en las medidas para tener el resultado mejor parecido a la realidad.


PD: gracias por tu atención.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Hasta ahora todo perfecto con este programa y estoy contento con "saber manejarlo", ya que, ofrece muy buena información. Pero ¿hasta que punto crees que sea real esta simulación? obvio que me esmero muy bien en las medidas para tener el resultado mejor parecido a la realidad.



Mirá Yoangel:
El programa solo realiza y grafica cálculos matemáticos, así que los resultados son tan exactos como lo sean los valores de los parámetros de señal débil (los de Thiele/Small) y los de señal "fuerte", como el Xmax y otros. Si estos son precisos, entonces la simulación es precisa. Si no lo son tanto, entonces algunas cosas son mas precisas que otras...pero si considerás que es normal tener desviaciones de parámetros de hasta el 20%, dependiendo de cual sea el que varíe tendrás resultados mas o menos exactos.
También debés considerar que los resultados obtenidos son para cajas "vacías", es decir, sin recubrimiento amortiguante, de forma tal que si usás amortiguación, entonces vas a entrar en el ajuste "a oído" de algunos parámetros de pérdidas y otras yerbas y ahí....la precisión se escapa un poco, y la única forma de aproximarse es por medición de algunos parámetros eléctrico-mecánicos.
De todas formas, la mayoría de los resultados reales suelen ser muy, pero muy parecidos a los obtenidos por el programa, y eso es bueno, por que te indica que podés esperar del baffle que vas a armar.


----------



## fernandoae

"si tuvieras cancha verías los parámetros T/S del fabricante antes de comprarlo"
Hay algun valor en especial a tener en cuenta Edu?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fernandoae dijo:


> "si tuvieras cancha verías los parámetros T/S del fabricante antes de comprarlo"
> Hay algun valor en especial a tener en cuenta Edu?



Y....hay varios, pero al menos tenés que mirar el Qts, la Fs, el Qes y el Vas.
Con estos parámetros podés ver:


Fs/Qes te dá el EBP, *y eso es una referencia* para saber si el parlante es apto para caja cerrada (EBP < 50) o bass-reflex (EBP > 50).
El Vas te dá una idea del tamaño de la caja si es cerrada o de la dureza de la suspensión si es bass-reflex.
El Qts te dá una idea de que tan bien puede responder a los transitorios en caja cerrada o a que ajuste podés llevarlo en una bass-reflex.
Ya con eso tenés una idea aproximada que tal es el parlante, el resto hay que calcularlo.


----------



## JOSIAN

muy buen post esavalla aquí dejo mi contribución el archivo de excel del que hablaste esavalla con el cual se puede calcular los parámetros TS  que tu ya mencionaste traducido en español para los que no machucan el ingles espero les sirva de provecho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Josia:
Gracias por tu colaboración! Seguro que va a ser de utilidad para muchos.
Solo te pido que mejores un poco el bloque de texto central que has traducido, ya que no se entiende mucho.


----------



## JOSIAN

no hay de que amigo claro que si en lo que lo corrija lo vuelvo a subir a disposición de todos en este foro


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo igual no tiene mucho tiempo que "remodele" un cajon para un woofer de 15" en base al WinISD, al termino de la simulación y terminado el armado de la caja, los resultados son muy buenos!!!. 
Según la simulación, una bass reflex con una respuesta plana, iniciando en 49hz. Suena que buuh!!!
Aún utilizando otro woofer diferente al usado en la simulación (Era un Kappa Pro Vs Chino barato, pero por ahora es lo que hay).

No cabe duda que una caja suena mejor cuando se "intenta" hacer el esfuerzo por calcularla que hecha al boleo. 100% Comprobado.

Saludos y suerte Tavo10, estaré al pendiente de tu odisea con tu altavoz, aunque de la mano de EZ no creo que tengas ningun problema.

See you!!!

PS: 





			
				Tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> *Yo NO voy a usar* este woofer para escuchar reggaeton ni cumbia,  tengo miedo que se pudra y le salgan hongos


 !!!Juaaa Esta frase está mundial!!! jajaj


----------



## Tavo

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Saludos y suerte Tavo10, estaré al pendiente de tu odisea con tu altavoz, aunque de la mano de EZ no creo que tengas ningun problema.



Bueno, ya que lo esperan, acá van las fotos.
Les digo con un poco de vergüenza, sinceramente: No está calculado con WinISD ni con ningún otro software, solo con la imaginación.

Y el sonido me animo a decir y afirmar que es BUENO. No es lo mas de lo mas, pero la verdad, tira unos bajos increíbles y profundos. Lo hago andar por ahora con un TDA2050 original, y suena mas que bien, prácticamente sin distorsión. Claro que la fuente que estoy usando no es la ideal, me estoy quedando corto en voltaje, pero que va, después de todo no es nada profesional, es para hacer "nuestras jodas y previas" en la casa de un amigo... Sirve bastante bien. Yo me quedo muy muy conforme con el sonido.
Bueno, en fin, acá van las imágenes.







Bueno, como pueden ver, esta foto tiene algunos días ya, así estaba el amplificador cuando lo probé. Le puse un filtrado de 10000uF por rama, Y el disipador que está pegado a ellos, es para "enfriar" un diodo schottky sacado de una fuente de PC para hacer el rectificador medio rápido, junto con otros dos diodos, para hacer la rectificación completa.
También se ve el ampli TDA2050 con su disipador, que diría que el cooler está de mas, porque apenas entibia a máxima potencia. Sepan disculpar, la prolijidad me la guardé en el bolsillo a la hora de hacer las pruebas... jej 






El sub-woofer del que hablábamos...






El woofer respecto de la caja...






La plaqueta del ampli, vista de el lado cobre... Le pasé flux teñido de verde para que quede mas lindo . El diseño de la placa se lo debo a Mariano Nicolau "Mnicolau" que saqué de este post. Bien compacto.






Y este es el resultado final. Acá se ve montado en la caja, con un Tweeter marca ARN, bastante bueno por lo que puedo apreciar, unos agudos bien definidos y claros...
Como podrán ver, como no tenía nada para ponerle como protección al parlante, compré una rejilla de esas que vienen para los coolers, y a ojo no mas, le dí justo en el tamaño, y por lo menos queda protejido ante algún golpe o "metida de dedos para ver como mueve" como suelen hacer todos los curiosos, cosa que me enoja mucho...
Y el port lo hice con un caño de PVC de 6,35mm de interior, es de 14cm de profundo. Creo que me sarpé un poco con el port, pero aún así escupe viento a lo loco   jaja

Bueno y la caja como ya dije antes, está hecha toda de MDF de 18mm de espesor, bien compacta y pesada, para que tenga cuerpo en bajos.
Me faltó sacarle fotos al interior. No crean que la dejé así vacía...
1°. Le dí 2 manos de cola de carpintero pura sobre toda la superficie para que aisle cualquier pérdida de aire que pudiese existir.
2°. Luego una tercer mano de cola para pegarle toda una capa de algodón, que me gasté como 4 paquetes, bien esponjosa y rellena en todos sus lados para amortiguar mas los bajos...
3°. Armé todo, me hice unos mates y me puse a escuchar "The Wall" (Pink Floyd) al palo, para ver como sonaba y después algo de Rock Nacional, y me quedé muy muy conforme con la respuesta general en frecuencias y en bajos (seguramente me tira una frecuencia de 45 Hz, calculo) y bueno, los agudos muy buenos, es por donde se clarifica la voz y los platos de la batería... También debo decir que golpea bastante, el bombo de la batería se siente bien claro y se ve el trabajo de la membrana...

Este para salvar el paso anda de lujo. Espero les haya gustado el pequeño trabajo. Ahora voy por más.
Quiero hacer un sub con un JBL de 10" pero esta vez con todos los parámetros y demases para hacer algo profesional y de buena calidad...

Saludos a todos, acepto cualquier sugerencia respecto del bafle. Cualquier modificación que se les ocurra digan no mas, siempre y cuando no me digan "hacé una caja nueva"  

Saludos!!
Tavo10

EDIT1:
Creo que no valía la pena medir los parámetros, primero que no tenía ganas y segundo que al ser un woofer chico, calculo que no es "laaaaaaaa importancia"... Asi que sin dudarlo ensamblé todo en una tarde y listo. Y bien conforme que me quedé . Pero voy por más. Voy por los 100W RMS.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si suena bien y no quieres hacer otra desde cero.... ¡Hazte otra igual! Mas ruido como a ti te gusta!!!. Se ve bien para ser la primera!!!
Ya despues puedes armarte los graves desde cero y dejar estos como medio-altos y armarte un buen sistema casero para esos clasicos como The Wall.

Saludos!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:


> Mirá Yoangel:
> El programa solo realiza y grafica cálculos matemáticos...


Muchas gracias EZavalla. Estoy de acuerdo.

Mas que antes, estoy convencido del programa. 


ezavalla dijo:


> Fs/Qes te dá el EBP, *y eso es una referencia* para saber si el parlante es apto para caja cerrada (EBP < 50) o bass-reflex (EBP > 50).


Justo ayer leía un tutorial del WinISD que decía lo mismo. Yo lo ignoraba y por suerte mi Subwoofer creo que sirve para las dos cajas:

Ver el archivo adjunto 30761

Como cosa curiosa, no puedo dejar de jugar con este programa, ya que hasta ayer pensaba que solo mostraba la respuesta en frecuencia de la caja. Y descubrí que en el _pico_ de mi caja hay una impedancia de 13ohm, y luego vi la gráfica de potencia:

Impedancia:
Ver el archivo adjunto 30759

Potencia:
Ver el archivo adjunto 30760

IMPRESIONANTE , resulta que donde "mas pega" hay menos potencia. 

...me imagino que la primera curva de impedancia en el lado izquierdo es la Fs de la caja.



tavo10 dijo:


> Quiero hacer un sub con un *JBL de 10"* pero esta vez con todos los parámetros y demases para hacer algo profesional y de buena calidad...


Hace dos años tuve uno JBL 10" de auto, gracias a un amigo que me lo vendió a precio regalado. Excelente rendimiento en caja sellada. Pasa que lo regale a mi padre para colocarlo en su auto (ya que conviene por su poco tamaño). Era DVC (doble bobina 2ohm) pero eso lo hace es obtener multiples impedancia de conexión, nada mas.

Aquí te dejo el manual para que veas su rendimiento, parámetros, respuesta de frecuencia, etc: http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/CAR/Boxes and Parameters/GTO 1002D Enclosure.pdf

Cabe destacar que la tenía en una caja sellada, con volumen recomendado por fabricante, una fotos:









tavo10 dijo:


> Cualquier modificación que se les ocurra digan no mas, siempre y cuando no me digan "hacé una caja nueva"


Lo que pasa es lo de siempre. Como no puedes medir "que tan buena" es tu caja, no sabrás como la puedes mejorar. Está bien según tu percepción y es lo que importa, pero ¿la caja-parlante estará en su peor rendimiento o estará en su punto óptimo? 



tavo10 dijo:


> Y bien conforme que me quedé


Si a ti te gusta... ¿quien te dice que no?


PS: en la miniatura de adjuntos, solo se ven 3 imágenes, estando todas bajo el host de la web, creo que es porque elaboré esta respuesta por parte en varias pestañas y luego uní en otra.


----------



## Cacho

tavo10 dijo:


> Y el port lo hice con un caño de PVC de 6,35*mm* de interior...


¿mm? 

Felicitaciones por tu primera caja y esperamos la del sub (con cálculos y todo).

Saludos


----------



## Diego Gerez

Estimados estoy leyendo el post sobre el diseño de cajas y me intereso mucho. 
Hoy en dia tengo 25 años y desde los 14 que corto maderitas para hacer cajas y recien las ultimas tres .. fabricadas a mediados del año pasado me han dado buenos resultados.

Entiendo muy poco sobre los parametros t/s. Pero digamos q*UE* tengo otras herramientas para poder armar las cajas. La primera es que ya me den los parametros, fabricantes como selenium y gb audio te los dan. 
Segunda herramienta es usar un programa para la facu, el rhinoceros(estudio diseño industrial). Se peude bajar de taringa, puedo dibujar formas complejas y poder sacar el volumen interno antes de cortar cuaquier cosa, diseñar las cajas, sacar los planos etc. 

Siempre la medida interna es la que importa, siempre restando la seccion del material.
El tema de la sintonizacion de la caja, para mi es algo parecido a afinar un instrumento. 

Lei en otros foros que una de las opciones es ir agujereando la caja con una mecha hasta que guste el sonido. Estamos hablando de baffles chicos.

Bueno cuando me acuerde de otras cuestiones mas .. les cuento.
Abrazo!

PD:les dejo una imagen de un baffle que estoy construyendo. Cof Cof si se parece al nautilus 801. No digan nada. shhhh!


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Oscar:
> Tenés los datos o especificaciones de los parlantes que llevan las cajas originales? Tengo que hacer un comparación con los que me has pasado y las dimensiones de la caja.
> 
> Saludos!



En _este_ post hay calculos para poder hacer un folded horn... Aunque para ponerlos en práctica... mmm


----------



## Tormentor79

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Lo había pensado, pero luego de estudiar un poco me convencí que no son viables. Los woofers y subs para auto están diseñados para operar en un modo electroacústico que se llama "modo de presión", ya que siempre trabajan en ambientes cerrados y usan el habitáculo del auto para conformar su respuesta en frecuencia. Hay algunos medio especiales que no están diseñados así, pero en San Juan ya es casi imposible conseguir parlantes medianamente buenos, imaginate si pretendo conseguir algo no estándard...voy muerto!
> Además, estos parlantes ya los tenía desde hace un tiempo para armara unos baffles de tres vías, pero al final terminé con un sistema 2.1
> 
> 
> 
> Tienen muchas características deseables en parlantes mas convencionales, pero el principal problema que le veo es que están pensados para hacer retumbar los graves, cosa que verdaderamente detesto y es por eso que corregí la curva de respuesta en frecuencia con la TL. Usar un woofer para auto demanda mas potencia para hacer lo mismo y no la tengo disponible.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola como estan!, yo creo que aca lo primero que hay que dejar en claro es que los woofers ya los tenias (de ahi que ya no cabe la posibilidad de que uses ¨un subwoofer¨ de audio car), para ¨mi¨ (es obvio que tenemos distintas opiniones) un subwoofer de audio car es muy superior a un woofer (hace bastante que estoy con estas cosas) de hecho me arme un sistema 5.1 y para el subwoofer use un ¨selenium 10SW8A¨ en una caja pasabanda (calculada para ese subwoofer) y es increible la profundidad y la calidad del sonido (con solo 20watts hace temblar los vidrios del living de casa, el equipo lo tengo en el cuarto) lo que a mi me parece es que lo mas critico es el diseño de la caja y para mi gusto no hay con una pasabanda (probe varias), con respecto a que ¨retumben los bajos¨ simplemente con bajar el volumen del sub... Bueno espero no haberlos aburrido con todo esto, solo queria dar mi opinion con respecto a cual subwoofer me parece mejor, les dejo un saludo a todos!!

pd: en el auto tengo una caja (pasabanda tambien) con un B52 IP-835 y es sorprendente las bajas frecuensias que salen de ese parlantito de 8¨ (ese esta con 30+30watts hasta que le compre una potencia) lo digo por si alguien necesita el diseño de la caja, con gusto se las paso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tormentor79 dijo:
			
		

> Hola como estan!, *yo creo que aca lo primero que hay que dejar en claro es que los woofers ya los tenias* (de ahi que ya no cabe la posibilidad de que uses ¨un subwoofer¨ de audio car)



 Nunca dije lo contrario, pero podría haber comprado un woofer para car-audio sin ningún problema, si hubiera tenido alguna justificación de que verdaderamente tenía la respuesta que yo buscaba.



			
				Tormentor79 dijo:
			
		

> para ¨mi¨ (es obvio que tenemos distintas opiniones) un subwoofer de audio car es muy superior a un woofer (hace bastante que estoy con estas cosas) de hecho me arme un sistema 5.1 y para el subwoofer use un ¨selenium 10SW8A¨ en una caja pasabanda (calculada para ese subwoofer) y es increible la profundidad y la calidad del sonido (con solo 20watts hace temblar los vidrios del living de casa, el equipo lo tengo en el cuarto) lo que a mi me parece es que lo mas critico es el diseño de la caja y para mi gusto no hay con una pasabanda (probe varias), con respecto a que ¨retumben los bajos¨ simplemente con bajar el volumen del sub... Bueno espero no haberlos aburrido con todo esto, solo queria dar mi opinion con respecto a cual subwoofer me parece mejor, les dejo un saludo a todos!!



Ves...vos mismo caes en el error que comete la mayoría. Sinceramente no me importa "que tan bien suene para tus oídos", por que los míos y los del resto de los foristas SON OIDOS DIFERENTES, como también es diferente el ambiente donde lo estás escuchando. En ese contexto, y sin pruebas anecoicas o de campo libre, no hay forma de comparar nada de tu sub con el yo estoy armando.
Decís que has hecho una caja pasabanda....Y? No das las frecuencias de corte del pasabanda, no das la ganancia en la banda de paso, no das las frecuencias de corte de los otros parlantes que acompañan al sub, no hablás de la posición del sub en la habitación, no hablás de los modos resonantes de la misma....en fin, no decís nada sobre algo que sea cuantificable en números y no en "sentimientos".

Y así, es imposible sacar algo en concreto de tu aporte.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

Hola gente, espero que anden bien!



			
				Tormentor79 dijo:
			
		

> con respecto a que ¨retumben los bajos¨ simplemente con bajar el volumen del sub...



Es diferente... No sé explicarlo, pero el "retumbe" al que se refiere ezavalla, en una caja sellada o una bass reflex con respuesta bien plana (y que no se exceda VMAX ni nada), no aparece aunque escuches fuerte. Yo también encuentro desagradable ese "retumbe" que tienen casi la totalidad de los audiocar que escuché.

El grave debe ser un golpe seco, o mejor dicho, debe ser lo más igual posible al sonido grabado. Si se trata de deformar el sonido, bueno, ahí sí se pueden usar parlantes/bafles con picos de respuesta donde suena la batería o el grave que a uno le gusta, y además jugar con los ecualizadores.... Pero ya es otra cosa 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Tormentor79

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Nunca dije lo contrario, pero podría haber comprado un woofer para car-audio sin ningún problema, si hubiera tenido alguna justificación de que verdaderamente tenía la respuesta que yo buscaba.
> 
> 
> 
> Ves...vos mismo caes en el error que comete la mayoría. Sinceramente no me importa "que tan bien suene para tus oídos", por que los míos y los del resto de los foristas SON OIDOS DIFERENTES, como también es diferente el ambiente donde lo estás escuchando. En ese contexto, y sin pruebas anecoicas o de campo libre, no hay forma de comparar nada de tu sub con el yo estoy armando.
> Decís que has hecho una caja pasabanda....Y? No das las frecuencias de corte del pasabanda, no das la ganancia en la banda de paso, no das las frecuencias de corte de los otros parlantes que acompañan al sub, no hablás de la posición del sub en la habitación, no hablás de los modos resonantes de la misma....en fin, no decís nada sobre algo que sea cuantificable en números y no en "sentimientos".
> 
> Y así, es imposible sacar algo en concreto de tu aporte.
> 
> Saludos!


Tenes razon fue un comentario bastante absurdo el mio, los datos los tengo que buscar porque no los tengo a mano (tendria que haberlos pegado al dorso de la caja), te pido disculpas la idea no era j*****r ni ofender a nadie, igualmente pensaba que el sonido se percibia con los oidos, pero no es de eso de lo que se esta hablando aca de verdad disculpa me mande cualquiera, saludos a todos y que sigan bien



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, espero que anden bien!
> 
> 
> 
> Es diferente... No sé explicarlo, pero el "retumbe" al que se refiere ezavalla, en una caja sellada o una bass reflex con respuesta bien plana (y que no se exceda VMAX ni nada), no aparece aunque escuches fuerte. Yo también encuentro desagradable ese "retumbe" que tienen casi la totalidad de los audiocar que escuché.
> 
> El grave debe ser un golpe seco, o mejor dicho, debe ser lo más igual posible al sonido grabado. Si se trata de deformar el sonido, bueno, ahí sí se pueden usar parlantes/bafles con picos de respuesta donde suena la batería o el grave que a uno le gusta, y además jugar con los ecualizadores.... Pero ya es otra cosa
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Comprendido claramente, mil disculpas nuevamente y saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay necesidad de pedir disculpas, pero si te deja mas tranquilo, te las acepto.
En ningún momento consideré ofensivo tu comentario ni nada por el estilo, y me parece muy bien que hayas hecho un baffle que suene muy bien para vos, pero como ya has dicho, estamos hablando de algo más que la sensación auditiva...estamos hablando de un método de diseño que sea consistente, repetible y comparable.


----------



## Tormentor79

Ezavalla los datos que tenia no los encuentro, asi que meti todo de nuevo en este soft WinISD (yo usaba otro mas limitado) y si vos consideras que pueda serivir de algo pongo los datos, de mas esta decir que no hay comparacion con tu sub (el mio esta muy lejos de ser HI END, ¨deforma¨ mucho) pero como ya dije si ayuda en algo, me decis y lo pongo.
PD: estoy aprendiendo bastantes cosas con vos y el resto de los foristas GRACIAS!!, una consulta vos te dedicas a esto? es decir, trabajas de esto (audio)? saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tormentor79 dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla los datos que tenia no los encuentro, asi que meti todo de nuevo en este soft WinISD (yo usaba otro mas limitado) y si vos consideras que pueda serivir de algo pongo los datos, de mas esta decir que no hay comparacion con tu sub (el mio esta muy lejos de ser HI END, ¨deforma¨ mucho) pero como ya dije si ayuda en algo, me decis y lo pongo.



No hay problema, subilo y lo analizamos. El unico problema es que las cajas pasabanda no son fáciles de "domar", ya que por lo general está muy atadas a las características del parlante, y hay parlantes con los que ni se puede intentar hace un pasabanda...



			
				Tormentor79 dijo:
			
		

> PD: estoy aprendiendo bastantes cosas con vos y el resto de los foristas GRACIAS!!, una consulta vos te dedicas a esto? es decir, trabajas de esto (audio)? saludos



Nop, yo no trabajo de esto. Lo hice hace muchísimos años, casi cuando era un niño, pero en ese entonces no sabía nada ni tenía formación para aprenderlo, así que andaba a los golpes. Ya de grande lo estudié y aprendí....pero ya no gano dinero con esto...


----------



## Tormentor79

muy bien, aca dejo las capturas del sub con los datos


Las lineas *amarilla* y *celeste* corresponden a las cajas recomendadas por WinISD, sellada y pasa-banda (2.70dB bandpass ripple, 0dB gain, la de 1.25dB requeria como 1400lts para la parte sellada) respectivamente y la *naranja* es la que hice yo (estaba calculada con el otro programa) tiene 3 ¨ports¨ de 7cm de diam y 7cm de long (por ahi tendria que haber puesto 2 de 10cm de esos caños de PVC, pero no me di cuenta en ese entonces) como esta conectado a la computadora uso el crossover de la placa de sonido directamente (no se de que tipo es) y esta cortado en 95Hz, los amplificadores son 3 TDA1557 (hasta que haga algo mejor) por ultimo dejo los datos del parlante 


Bueno, creo que eso es todo Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tormentor79 dijo:
			
		

> muy bien, aca dejo las capturas del sub con los datos
> 
> 
> Las lineas *amarilla* y *celeste* corresponden a las cajas recomendadas por WinISD, sellada y pasa-banda (2.70dB bandpass ripple, 0dB gain, la de 1.25dB requeria como 1400lts para la parte sellada) respectivamente y la *naranja* es la que hice yo (estaba calculada con el otro programa) tiene 3 ¨ports¨ de 7cm de diam y 7cm de long (por ahi tendria que haber puesto 2 de 10cm de esos caños de PVC, pero no me di cuenta en ese entonces)



En base a lo que presentas, deberías hacer la caja *celeste*, que tiene muy buena respuesta sin necesidad de ecualización adicional, y además es bastante mas pequeña que la tuya.
Los graves en la tuya se escuchan "taaaan bien" por que tiene una ganancia impresionante (casi 8 veces) en el centro de la banda pasante....justamente entre 45 y 65 Hz....que es donde se ecualizan los "golpes" .

En tu caso, funciona bien eso de "bajarle el volumen" por que el problema acá es la terrible ganancia que tiene, pero no presenta otras alteraciones en la banda de paso, así que: o hacés una caja nueva y mas pequeña como la celeste, o conservás la que tenés y bajás el volumen del sub....

Saludos!


----------



## Tormentor79

Genial!, muchas gracias por tu analisis y pronta respuesta Ezavalla, ahora tengo una ultima pregunta, esa ganancia ¨extra¨ de donde sale ademas de estar relacionada con el volumen de la caja?, es decir a costa de que obtengo esa ganacia, solo por mayor tamaño? puede ser que se pierda SPL?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tormentor79 dijo:


> Genial!, muchas gracias por tu analisis y pronta respuesta Ezavalla, ahora tengo una ultima pregunta, esa ganancia ¨extra¨ de donde sale ademas de estar relacionada con el volumen de la caja?, es decir a costa de que obtengo esa ganacia, solo por mayor tamaño?



Hay muchas cosas que interaractúan para lograr esa respuesta en frecuencia, entre ellas, los parámetros T/S del parlante (fijate el valor del Qms y del Qes), el resonador de la caja frontal, la frecuencia a la que está sintonizado....etc, etc. Todo eso tiene influencia, y no solo el mayor tamaño...que mas que una causa es una consecuencia...



Tormentor79 dijo:


> puede ser que se pierda SPL?



No...no se pierde SPL, de hecho...se gana, pero a expensas de la fase, la distorsión, el máximo desplazamiento del cono y otra parva de cosas...


----------



## Alfdorf

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas que interaractúan para lograr esa respuesta en frecuencia, entre ellas, los parámetros T/S del parlante (fijate el valor del Qms y del Qes), el resonador de la caja frontal, la frecuencia a la que está sintonizado....etc, etc. Todo eso tiene influencia, y no solo el mayor tamaño...que mas que una causa es una consecuencia...
> No...no se pierde SPL, de hecho...se gana, pero a expensas de la fase, la distorsión, el máximo desplazamiento del cono y otra parva de cosas...



Una vez determinada el area y longitud del puerto, importa su ubicación y/u orientación?,
Necesariamente debe ir en paralelo con la cara frontal ó trasera del parlante?
Importa el que vaya más arriba ó abajo en la caja?
Gracias.


----------



## Tavo

Si estás hablando del port (tubo de sintonía), yo lo he visto en un costado, en una caja comercial con un sub woofer de 6".. No se si será lo mas conveniente, pero se puede..

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alfdorf dijo:


> Una vez determinada el area y longitud del puerto, importa su ubicación y/u orientación? Necesariamente debe ir en paralelo con la cara frontal ó trasera del parlante? Importa el que vaya más arriba ó abajo en la caja?



No, no importa donde vaya. Acordate que los ports reproducen frecuencias por debajo de la de corte del parlante y en esas frecuencias (30 o 40Hz) ya no hay sensación de directividad del sonido. Solo que tenés que tratar de ponerlo en alguna parte que pueda usar el piso como extensión de la caja de baffle para los "rebotes" y difusión del sonido, así que no se te ocurra ponerlo apuntando hacia arriba, por que vas a perder muchos graves...acústicamente hablando.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que opinan de estos cálculos para un Folded Horn

¿Se podrán poner en practica de manera confiable?
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/233454/ _
Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que opinan de estos cálculos para un Folded Horn
> ¿Se podrán poner en practica de manera confiable?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/233454/ _



Lo que no me gusta de esos cálculos es que no dice de donde salen y bajo cuales condiciones son válidos....y esas cosas así me dan desconfianza. Parecen muy sofisticados como para ser obra de alguno medio trasnochado, pero el autor del post no dice de donde lo sacó, al menos para ver que historia cuentan ahí.

Hay un tema sobre esto en www.diyaudio.com que estoy tratando de seguir cuando evolucione un poco más y parece prometedor, además suelen hacer referencias bibliográficas interesantes...

De todas formas, la mejor prueba de la validez de los cálculos es hacer un baffle con un parlante que tengas y ese mecanismo de cálculo y luego ensayarlo y medirlo a ver que tal anda.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ven interesantes, además parece que anda rondando un programa para calcular este tipos de recintos acústicos.

Edit: Ya lo encontré... http://www.dmcbean.bigblog.com.au/index.do
Edit2: No se como empezar a usarlo... Puros números sin imágenes y sin gráficos... Coy a tardar en comprenderlo...

Trataré de Relacionar las ecuaciones del post anterior con las variables del programa.

Saludos!!!


----------



## javito557

hola otra vez. hace una semana que estoy tratando de ver de que manera se trabaja con el winisd. y con los datos de mi woofer b52 me da para una caja bass reflex. pero me bloqueo para sacar las dimensiones de la caja, y la verdad no es que sea vago pero no puedo entender mucho. me seria de gran ayuda alguien que me explique paso a paso con algun ejemplo asi lo tomo como guia. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Jahro : http://www.mediafire.com/?mkzhtmt2xen

Audifiel : http://www.mediafire.com/?ijgzdjxyilj

Saludos !


----------



## ehbressan

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes
> 
> Jahro : http://www.mediafire.com/?mkzhtmt2xen
> 
> Audifiel : http://www.mediafire.com/?ijgzdjxyilj
> 
> Saludos !



Muy bueno, son datos de fabrica ? O los medistes vos ? 
De cualquier manera, muchas gracias.

Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS

ehbressan dijo:


> Muy bueno, son datos de fabrica ? O los medistes vos ?
> De cualquier manera, muchas gracias.
> 
> Sds.


 
Son de fábrica, robados . . .  digo hurtados de por ahí 

Saludos !


----------



## sergio rossi

buenos dias ehbressan, por experiencia te comento que los parametros que te pasan de fabrica los de jahro no son los de los parlantes..  para mas detalles ve el link  parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional, espero que te sirva, cualquier duda consulta. un abrazo.


----------



## ehbressan

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenos dias ehbressan, por experiencia te comento que los parametros que te pasan de fabrica los de jahro no son los de los parlantes..  para mas detalles ve el link  parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional, espero que te sirva, cualquier duda consulta. un abrazo.



Gracias Sergio, ya lo habia leido. Me interesan los Audifiel, Aunque hasta ahora estoy entre GB, SPL y Audifan (para graves). Medios y agudos, seguramente de afuera (madisound), Scan Speak o vifa o Morel.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

OK ehbressan,  yo escuche los audifan y tengo los t/s de los de 8 y 10¨ pero los superan por mucho los GB,  no te puedo dar referencia de los spl, a tu disposicion. un abrazo.


----------



## ehbressan

sergio rossi dijo:


> OK ehbressan,  yo escuche los audifan y tengo los t/s de los de 8 y 10¨ pero los superan por mucho los GB,  no te puedo dar referencia de los spl, a tu disposicion. un abrazo.



Gracias Sergio, lo mismo digo.
Si queres podes encontrar los TS de los SPL en su pagina:

http://www.splpro.com.ar/

Nos mantenemos en contacto.
Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá hay info sobre Horns Diy, hay unos ejemplos en los cuales usan 2 transductores en la cámara sellada... Se ve muy interesante.
http://www.cowanaudio.com/th.html

Saludos!!!

PS: Sería bueno hacer un tema donde se trate de diseños de Horn loaded`s...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno, acabo de escuchar una caja que apenas simulé en el WinISD.

Y verdaderamente me impresionó esta caja. Es una, con las que he escuchado el _power_ de las bajas frecuencias. Con una respuesta de hasta +3dB en 36Hz:



Con el detalle que es realmente grande. Tienes medidas de 

54cm (ancho) x 110cm (alto) x 40cm (profundo) = 237.6 litros

Restando espesor de madera (15mm), tubos de sintonía (contados 8, pero solo se usan 4) y el volumen utilizado por el altavoz, queda un total de 204 litros (102 litros para cada subwoofer) libres para el desenvolvimiento.

Bueno, no explico mas. En la imagen anterior tienen los demás datos. 

Las imágenes:

Es una caja, con división interna para cada altavoz




Tubos de sintonía (21cm de profundidad c/u) resonando a 31Hz




Y una fotografia (_full space_) para que tengan idea del menudo tamaño




Estoy claro que no es una caja Hi-Fi para "calidad de sonido", pero está hecha para resonar muuucho en baja frecuencia. Los resultados fueron los esperados (_Super Boom Box_, como denomina en WinISD).

El análisis subjetivo es: no tiene tanta "pegada" como la caja anterior con ganancia de 6dB en 60Hz, pero cuando se sienten, se sienten (los subgraves). Imagino es, por aquello de que las pistas de música no tienen tanto contenido por debajo de 40Hz, como una vez dijeron. 


PS: Y tengo que darles gracias (en gran parte) a Cacho y Ezavalla, si no fuera por sus "regaños" creo que nunca me fuese involucrado en hacer los cálculos correspondientes para un diseño de caja acústica e interpretar los gráficos/resultados. Y anduviese en la clandestinidad, armando cajas _al boleo_.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> El análisis subjetivo es: no tiene tanta "pegada" como la caja anterior con ganancia de 6dB en 60Hz, pero cuando se sienten, se sienten (los subgraves). Imagino es, por aquello de que las pistas de música no tienen tanto contenido por debajo de 40Hz, como una vez dijeron.



Es normal que no sientas la misma "pegada" con un refuerzo de 3dB que con uno de 6dB ya que el primero es la mitad del SPL que el segundo. Si lo hubieras diseñado con respuesta plana, sentirías menos aún los graves...comparativamente hablando...por que el problema es que en la actualidad nos "han acostumbrado" a baffles con graves resonantes , por eso siempre escuchamos mas graves que los que hay en la realidad. Aún así, tu frecuencia de corte está sobre los 27Hz, lo que te permite escuchar verdaderos subgraves...MUY BUENO!!!

Por esto te doy mis sinceras felicitaciones por haber diseñado tu baffle siguiendo un método "científico" y por que te has dado cuenta de que usando este método VOS sos quien tiene el sonido del baffle bajo control. Como diría un amigo..."no hay que dejar que el baffle piense".

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Lindas cajas Yoangel, y más lindos los gráficos 
Como te decía EZ antes, lindo punto de corte para unos subs. Felicitaciones.

Saludos

PS: Me gusto lo de "no dejar que el bafle piense".


----------



## NEO101

Hermosa gráfica Yoangel !!! (y por supuesto, muy lindas las cajas también  )

*ezavalla *dijo:





> "no hay que dejar que el baffle piense"


  Muy buena !!!!


----------



## aldemarar

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá hay info sobre Horns Diy, hay unos ejemplos en los cuales usan 2 transductores en la cámara sellada... Se ve muy interesante.
> http://www.cowanaudio.com/th.html
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> PS: Sería bueno hacer un tema donde se trate de diseños de Horn loaded`s...



me parece una excelente idea ya que yo tengo 2 servi wega ab clonados nuevos usa dos parlantes eminence omega pro 15a 
y la verdad es que rinden bastante pero no me trabaja bien en frecuensias de 200 a 250hz  suena raro a esas frecuensias


----------



## fernandoae

Como se nota que estas cajas estan bien calculadas no Ezavalla? tienen una calidad y un golpe espectacular  jaja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q99PiyUoEv0&feature=related


----------



## Tacatomon

High Power: Yes
High SPL: Yes
High Distortion: Yes

High Satisfaction: ¿?
Required?


----------



## NEO101

Si tiene una bisagra y se pude poner hacia los costados para ir andando, pude ser útil...
Te estacionás en el semáforo al lado de alguien que está escuchando cumb... o reggate...n   , apuntás, preparás el set de James Holden (minimal-electro muy agresivo) y los AJUSTICIÁS.

(no pongo completos los "nombres" para que no me censuren por lenguaje incorrecto ),


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fernandoae dijo:


> Como se nota que estas cajas estan bien calculadas no Ezavalla? tienen una calidad y un golpe espectacular  jaja



  
No se si estará bien calculadas...pero lo único bueno del video es la cara de OGT de la vieja que pasa con las bolsas delante de los baffles...


----------



## 3000j

hola un saludo a la comunidad es bueno llevo ya un par de dias aqui buscando informacion para crear y apartar y compartir con ustedes... pero venga a ver si me pueden ayudar con un problema que tengo hace como 1 año mas o menos queria armar un cajon para un bajo cualquiera peroo luegoo de mucho andar en la web habia encontrado el winisd pero no lo supe utilizar y lo guarde donde hace ya como 5 dias mas o menos busque para el para los parametros y todo ya lo hacer y graficar lo QUE no entiendos es eso de jugar con el volumen QUE TE  da el programa se me complica esa parte porque sale un pico o algo asi.. . me puse a bajar el tutorial de winisd donde explican como deberia de hacerlo pero igual sigo sin entender entoncEs decidi subir aqui para una ayuda tambIEn estuVe por varias web y encontre unos calculos con raiz y mas QUE tambIEn funcionan para calcular las cajas acusticas pero les hago el calculo y todo y no SE  a donde prodria llevarlo porque al programa cuando los llevo se descontrola y salen picos y valles todos feos entoCEs como estaba usando la version beta decidi bajar la pro y alli no me permite calcular el box de la caja le doy a ver si me calcula la caja y dice algo alli "this feature is not yet available in this alpha release" qui les dejo la pagina de los calculos matematicos que encontre se me olvidaba bueno queria hacer es para un carroo mediano segun para el mediano es de 50 a 60 hz

aqui esta un ejemplo

- Coches pequeños -----> De 60 - 70 Hz para abajo
- Coches medianos -----> De 50 - 60 Hz para abajo.
- Coches muy grandes y furgonetas ----> De 40 - 50 Hz para abajo.

Cálculo de una caja Bass-Reflex 
http:
//www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/bassreflex/reflex.htm

Cálculo de una caja cerrada 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/cerrada/cerrada.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Algunas cosas:


*Escribí poniendo signos de puntuación* por que no se entiende un pomo lo que has querido decir.
*Leé todo el tema* y vas a entender lo que hace el WinISD y como hacerlo. Además hay varios temas adicionales en este subforo donde podés encontrar información relacionada al WinISD y como entender las curvas y jugar con el volumen de la caja.
Si tenés una pregunta específica, hacela, pero si la pregunta es sobre los que dice PCPAUDIO...pues consultales a ellos.
*Leé y usá el buscador para encontrar mas información* y consultá cuando tengas una duda específica.


----------



## 3000j

aqui traigo una grafica *QUE* hice en winisd ...!
*1. hice esa grafica de acuerdo a lo *QUE* eh leido en los manuales
*2. es de un bajo Re parametros

Electrical Q Value -Qes: 0.55
Mechanical Q Value -Qms: 4.3
Total Speaker Q Value -Qts: 0.49
Free Air Resonance -Fs: 22 Hz
Equivalent Compliance -Vas: 209 liters
One-Way, Linear Excursion -Xmax: 18 mm
Efficiency -SPL 1W/1m: 88 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area -Sd: 810 cm^2
DC Resistance -Re: 2.8 ohm
Nominal Impedance -Znom: Dual 2/4 ohm
Thermal Power Handling -Pe: 600 W
Force Factor -Bl: 17.7

*3. de acuerdo a lo leido en este manual ya les coloco el link dice *QUE* para un coche mediano se necesita 50 hz y  buscar que  el punto de –3 dB y que tenga caida en – 12dB/oct.

aqui esta el link del manual a ver si lo entienden y me ayudan 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hc52ooliwou

y aqui esta la grafica que hice a ver si esta buena y que me digan *QUE* puedo hacer asi aprendo para hacer cualquiera caja con cualquier bajo...!

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7149/calculodecajaparabajore.jpg




> Vas a ver a Jasper una vez, y no más...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

3000j dijo:


> aqui traigo una grafica k hice en winisd ...!
> *1. hice esa grafica de acuerdo a lo k eh leido en los manuales
> *2. es de un bajo Re parametros
> 
> Electrical Q Value -Qes: 0.55
> Mechanical Q Value -Qms: 4.3
> Total Speaker Q Value -Qts: 0.49
> Free Air Resonance -Fs: 22 Hz
> Equivalent Compliance -Vas: 209 liters
> One-Way, Linear Excursion -Xmax: 18 mm
> Efficiency -SPL 1W/1m: 88 dB SPL
> Effective Piston Area -Sd: 810 cm^2
> DC Resistance -Re: 2.8 ohm
> Nominal Impedance -Znom: Dual 2/4 ohm
> Thermal Power Handling -Pe: 600 W
> Force Factor -Bl: 17.7



Parece un buen parlante...tiene parámetros muy razonables...



3000j dijo:


> *3. de acuerdo a lo leido en este manual ya les coloco el link dice k para un coche mediano se necesita 50 hz y  buscar que  el punto de –3 dB y que tenga caida en – 12dB/oct.
> aqui esta el link del manual a ver si lo entienden y me ayudan
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hc52ooliwou



Si tenés que usar una pendiente de 12dB/oct la caja bass-reflex que has hecho no te sirve, por que los bass-reflex tienen 24dB/oct de caída.



3000j dijo:


> y aqui esta la grafica que hice a ver si esta buena y que me digan k puedo hacer asi aprendo para hacer cualquiera caja con cualquier bajo...!
> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7149/calculodecajaparabajore.jpg



Buena....hummmm...para prenderle fuego 
Tiene un pico de 7dB a 80Hz, lo que significa que va a retumbar espantosamente a esa frecuencia, pero a 50Hz ya está a mitad de potencia. Si lo que buscás es que retumbe, lo vas a lograr, pero a una frecuencia muy alta, y eso es por que la caja es MUY CHICA! 30 lts para un Vas de 200lts es muy chico. Te ha salido así o has forzado vos a que suceda? Cual ajuste elegiste cuando el WinISD te preguntó antes de darte las curvas?


----------



## 3000j

1.no esa grafica me puse hacerla yo mismo 

2. la que me da el programa es esta.. 
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7149/calculodecajaparabajore.jpg


3. como sabes esto? 
bass-reflex tienen 24dB/oct de caída.

4. como sabes esto?
Tiene un pico de 7dB a 80Hz

disculpa que te pregunte pero porque ve segun como la linea que sale en esta grafica toca los 50 hz pense que estaba bien noc si podrias explicarme esa parte mejor saludos y gracias por tu respuesta 
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7149/calculodecajaparabajore.jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

3000j dijo:


> 1.no esa grafica me puse hacerla yo mismo



Pues no quedó muy bien que digamos...



3000j dijo:


> 2. la que me da el programa es esta..
> http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7149/calculodecajaparabajore.jpg



Muchisimo mejor, pero para HiFi, no para un auto, sobre todo con un volumen de 400lts. 



3000j dijo:


> 3. como sabes esto?
> bass-reflex tienen 24dB/oct de caída.



Por que hay toda una teoría matemática que así lo asegura. En el gráfico que has subido, la pendiente de atenuación es inferior a los 24dB/oct por la deformación que has provocado en la curva, así que anda por los 17dB/oct.



3000j dijo:


> 4. como sabes esto?
> Tiene un pico de 7dB a 80Hz



  Por que está en el gráfico que subiste  
No ves el pico de 7dB sobre el cero a los 80Hz?




3000j dijo:


> disculpa que te pregunte pero porque ve segun como la linea que sale en esta grafica toca los 50 hz pense que estaba bien noc si podrias explicarme esa parte mejor saludos y gracias por tu respuesta
> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7149/calculodecajaparabajore.jpg



Que toque los 50Hz no significa nada si no decís donde lo hace, y en tu caso toca los 50Hz a los -3dB, con lo que la potencia a esa frecuencia es la mitad de la que le estés dando al parlante.

Explicarlo es bastante largo, pero podés adelantar algo leyendo acá:
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/01_eduintro.html


----------



## 3000j

si puedes cuando tengas un chance y si puedes dale una hojiada al manual *QUE* subi y me dic*E*s que entendeis de alli


----------



## Cacho

Hola 3000j

No estás en un chat, sino en un foro técnico. Por favor, escribe como en tal.

Gracias y consideralo una advertencia.


----------



## 3000j

ezavalla aqui subi otra grafica.. espero que esta si este buena 
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8691/nuevocalculodelbajore.jpg


hola Cacho en ningun momento eh dicho que este foro sea chat


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

3000j dijo:


> ezavalla aqui subi otra grafica.. espero que esta si este buena
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8691/nuevocalculodelbajore.jpg



Por que no subís las imágenes al foro en vez de ponerlas en servidores externos, así quedan acá en el tiempo y les sirven a los que consulten luego?

PD: En el trabajo tengo bloqueado imageshack, así que mas tarde te contesto.



3000j dijo:


> hola Cacho en ningun momento eh dicho que este foro sea chat



No es que vos hayas dicho que es un chat....es por la forma en la que escribís, que no es la correcta y si seguís así te van a suspender. Vos sabrás que hacer...


----------



## Fogonazo

3000j dijo:


> ....hola Cacho en ningun momento eh dicho que este foro sea chat


En efecto, no lo has dicho, pero escribes como si estuvieras en uno.



3000j dijo:


> si puedes cuando tengas un chance y si puedes dale una hojiada al manual *QUE* subi y me dic*E*s que entendeis de alli





3000j dijo:


> si puedes cuando tengas un chance y si puedes dale una hojiada al manual *QUE* subi y me dic*E*s que entendeis de alli



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## 3000j

esta bien tratare de escribir mejor es costumbre... gracias lo que pasa es que como dice añadir un link pongo el link de la pagina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

3000j dijo:


> ezavalla aqui subi otra grafica.. espero que esta si este buena
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8691/nuevocalculodelbajore.jpg



Está mucho mejor, a costa de un volumen de 150lts.

Tenés que hacerte varias preguntas:
Ese volumen me sirve para un auto o para la casa o para poner música en una fiesta?
Has visto cual es la frecuencia de sintonía? Cual es el tamaño de los "tubos" de sintonía? Cual es la frecuencia de corte? Como está la curva de SPL?

Todos esos son parámetros que tenés que analizar...y *que tenes que analizar VOS!* Fijate los valores y sacá tus conclusiones, pero no los subas para que yo te diga. El trabajo tuyo tenés que hacerlo vos...

Cual ajuste (alignment) has elegido? A eso te lo pregunté hace un buen  rato y aún no me has contestado..(parece un Quasi-Butterworth de 3º  orden...o hay algo muy mal acá...)

Cuando tengas los valores y las respuestas, entonces podemos conversar si son buenas o malas...


----------



## 3000j

Estaba Trabajando En este calculo de Una caja acustica para Un Bajo  Re de 600w ya que me gusto se Ve que es muy buenooo...! Gracias ezavalla por tu Ayuda 

1.Punto de corte en -3db
2.50 y 60 Hz con caida en -12db
3. 3 puertos d 10,20 cm

Aqui las imegnes 1 es el calculo y la otra es la caja en 3D

Calculo
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/286/calculodebajore600w.jpg

En 3d

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9971/cajondebajore600w.jpg


----------



## aztlan

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de escuchar una caja que apenas simulé en el WinISD.
> 
> Y verdaderamente me impresionó esta caja. Es una, con las que he escuchado el _power_ de las bajas frecuencias. Con una respuesta de hasta +3dB en 36Hz:
> 
> 
> 
> Con el detalle que es realmente grande. Tienes medidas de
> 
> 54cm (ancho) x 110cm (alto) x 40cm (profundo) = 237.6 litros
> 
> Restando espesor de madera (15mm), tubos de sintonía (contados 8, pero solo se usan 4) y el volumen utilizado por el altavoz, queda un total de 204 litros (102 litros para cada subwoofer) libres para el desenvolvimiento.
> 
> Bueno, no explico mas. En la imagen anterior tienen los demás datos.
> 
> Las imágenes:
> 
> Es una caja, con división interna para cada altavoz
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34956
> 
> 
> Tubos de sintonía (21cm de profundidad c/u) resonando a 31Hz
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34954
> 
> 
> Y una fotografia (_full space_) para que tengan idea del menudo tamaño
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34955
> 
> 
> Estoy claro que no es una caja Hi-Fi para "calidad de sonido", pero está hecha para resonar muuucho en baja frecuencia. Los resultados fueron los esperados (_Super Boom Box_, como denomina en WinISD).
> 
> El análisis subjetivo es: no tiene tanta "pegada" como la caja anterior con ganancia de 6dB en 60Hz, pero cuando se sienten, se sienten (los subgraves). Imagino es, por aquello de que las pistas de música no tienen tanto contenido por debajo de 40Hz, como una vez dijeron.
> 
> 
> PS: Y tengo que darles gracias (en gran parte) a Cacho y Ezavalla, si no fuera por sus "regaños" creo que nunca me fuese involucrado en hacer los cálculos correspondientes para un diseño de caja acústica e interpretar los gráficos/resultados. Y anduviese en la clandestinidad, armando cajas _al boleo_.


Saludos.. en verdad me fascino vuestro diseño solo quiero preguntarle...
De que pulgadas son vuestros parlantes y debido a esto podria funcionar en unos parlantes de 6" obiamente con los calculos correctos para este altavoz.. y supongo que es un bass reflex... y por ultimo he visto otros diseños como ejemplo... dv-dosc, ab 36 cerwin vega.. y el clasico que me fascino su modelo pero es para carros :S es un cajon estilo bass reflex con los clasicos subwoofer audiobahn pero la parte delantera del parlante esta sellada con mica pero visible... y a los extremos derecho e izquierdo tiene 2x2 respiradores.. mi duda es cual seria la respuesta de cada uno de ellos en graves de 90 a 40hz y posteriormente cual me convendría mejor para 2 subwoofer de 6"
Gracias, y espero que me ayude


----------



## SonyXploD

Hola amigos estoy por diseñar un cajon para 2 medios 12" aqui lo que necesitan saber
power watts peak / rms = 700/200
impedance = 8
Fs = 35.5
Qms = 2.62
Qes = 0.88
Qts = 0.66
SPL = 90.0
X-max = ?? no dice en el manual
Vas = 4.517
Voice Coil = 2"KSV
Magnet =60oz

quiero usar los medios para pequeñas partys en casa tambien tengo un subwoofer MTX 12 Thunder 4500 en una caja sellada pero creo que botare esa caja y lo pondre en una caja turbo o una ventilada ya que en mi cuarto suena muy duro pero cuando lo saco al aire libre da verguenza sinceramente no parece mtx al aire libre..

no se mucho sobre medios pero que me recomendarian? caja sellada o ventilada? recuerden que los voy a usar mas que todo afuera al aire libre en el patio de mi casa las especificaciones alla arriba! no son unos medios del otro mundo son 12" Pyle Pro premium series PPA12


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

SonyXploD dijo:


> aqui lo que necesitan saber...


Nosotros no necesitamos saber nada. Tu si, es tu diseño el que quieres hacer. 

Introduce esos datos en un programa de simulación como el WinISD (el primer mensaje de este tema te dice donde descargarlo), y hazlo por ti mismo. Si te surge una duda en el camino, indaga por todo este tema a ver si ya se ha comentado, si no aquí estaremos para ayudarte.

"No hay que regalar el pescado, sino enseñar a pescar"

Si aprendes una vez, podrás simular luego todos los altavoces que quieras.



SonyXploD dijo:


> al aire libre da verguenza sinceramente no parece mtx


Los subwoofer's MTX están diseñados para autos, por lo tanto "suenan bien" en autos y/o lugares cerrados. Ademas puede ser la marca que sea, si tiene una mala caja acústica y pésimos parámetros thiele/small, el altavoz no sirve.

Los subwoofer's de auto, en general, tienen muy baja sensibilidad. Para lograr alta presión sonora se necesita mucha potencia (y estoy hablando de potencia real ¿eh?).



SonyXploD dijo:


> Vas = 4.517


La unidad de eso es pies cúbicos... 4*,*517 ft^3 ¿cierto?

Sería bueno que le midas la Re (resistencia) a ese Pyle Pro, he visto varios altavoces que dicen tener 8ohm de impedancia y luego el programa me dice que son de 12ohm. Por eso para descartar sería bueno saber la Re, y luego su impedancia.

.
.
.



aztlan dijo:


> Saludos.. en verdad me fascino vuestro diseño


Gracias. 



aztlan dijo:


> De que pulgadas son vuestros parlantes


12 pulgadas. 



aztlan dijo:


> debido a esto podria funcionar en unos parlantes de 6" obiamente con los calculos correctos para este altavoz..


Obviamente con los cálculos correctos para ése altavoz puede funcionar el diseño de la caja acústica. De primera mano, necesitas los parámetros Thiele/Small de los mismos. 



aztlan dijo:


> y supongo que es un bass reflex...


Hay que hacer la simulación, no es solamente cuestión de acertar en el diseño. 



aztlan dijo:


> mi duda es cual seria la respuesta de cada uno de ellos en graves de 90 a 40hz y posteriormente cual me convendría mejor para 2 subwoofer de 6"


No se cual es la respuesta en esas frecuencias, como te dije anteriormente: hay que simularlo. Ummm... subwoofer de 6" lo veo como difícil.


----------



## aztlan

muchas gracias amigo "Yoangel Lazaro" tendre eso en cuenta... me ayudara en algo en mi metilla... hacerme de un estereo personal con un amplificador con partes recicladas al estilo de los modelos de los años 70


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno....webeando en DIYAudio me encontré un link que creo que va a ser de utilidad a todos los que recién se inician en el diseño y construcción de sus propios baffles. El sitio es este (y está en inglés):
*http://diyaudiocorner.tripod.com/dilemma.htm*​Y creo que es casi una obligación leer la página del link (aunque hay mas) por que es *MUY REVELADORA* de que esperar de un parlante a partir de los valores de algunos de sus parámetros Thielle-Small.
Y les digo que es importante leerla por que para aquellos que seleccionen sus parlantes basados en los datasheets, es un hermoso resumen de relaciones importantes entre los parámetros T/S y los resultados a los que se puede aspirar con un parlante en particular.

Ahora no hay excusa para decir "no entiendo eso de los parámetros T/S y necesito que alguien me ayude a diseñar mi baffle"....como ya varios han hecho.

Si pasa algún mod por acá, le pido que ponga un link a este post al inicio del tema para que aquellos que lo lean, sepan lo que van a poder hacer...

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> ......Ahora no hay excusa para decir "no entiendo eso de los parámetros T/S y necesito que alguien me ayude a diseñar mi baffle"....como ya varios han hecho....



Como dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.):
Ver el archivo adjunto 29276

_"No puedes fabricar un artefacto *'A prueba de tontos'* ya que los tontos son muy inteligentes y encontrarán alguna falla"_​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Al menos ahora se le puede poner el link y dejarlo librado a su propia responsabilidad!

PD: Gracias por el agregado al primer post!!..."trabajando incansablemente"...


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Al menos ahora se le puede poner el link y dejarlo librado a su propia responsabilidad!
> 
> PD: Gracias por el agregado al primer post!!..."trabajando incansablemente"...



Fue un placer.

Respecto a "Esa página" allí hay mucha gente que realmente NO tiene "Nada que hacer"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Respecto a "Esa página" allí hay mucha gente que realmente NO tiene "Nada que hacer"



Sip...eso es increíble. Y no solo que no tienen nada que hacer, sino que además tienen suficiente tutuca para mantener el vicio por el lado "caro"...y delirante, aparte de los comentarios sobre la ligereza de los agudos y la contundencia de los graves del amplificador PIRULO Inc, o el tío ese que escuchaba diferencias en el sonido cuando ponía capacitores de 10uF y de 47uF en la fuente ...en fin...pero suelen haber algunos artículos interesantes...al menos de como NO HACER las cosas 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Sip...eso es increíble. Y no solo que no tienen nada que hacer, sino que además tienen suficiente tutuca para mantener el vicio por el lado "caro"...y delirante, aparte de los comentarios sobre la ligereza de los agudos y la contundencia de los graves del amplificador PIRULO Inc, o el tío ese que escuchaba diferencias en el sonido cuando ponía capacitores de 10uF y de 47uF en la fuente ...en fin...pero suelen haber algunos artículos interesantes...al menos de como NO HACER las cosas



Ante la posibilidad de calentarme prefiero no contestar ni opinar 

Por otro lado me alegra que la Gente Rara, Golden ear y similares, NO sea exclusiva de este Foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por otro lado me alegra que la Gente Rara, Golden ear y similares, NO sea exclusiva de este Foro.


No son exclusivas de acá...no, no, es más...parecen que abundan por todo el planeta .
A veces empiezo a creer que tengo un ladrillo en la oreja...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

arields1 dijo:


> por mi experiecia no recomiendo usar altoparlantes con Qts mayor de 0.5 ni menor de 0.3


No entendí muy bien esto. Falta el argumento de esa opinión. 

Actualmente acabo de comprar unos altavoces con las siguiente características:

200Wrms
Re 6,5ohm
Qes 0,27
Qms 3,37
*Qts 0,25
*Vas 190Lt
Fs 40Hz

Por ello, me surge la intriga.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel:
Mirá acá: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/, bajate los papers de Richard Small y leelos con calma. No importa que no entiendas mucho, pero en ellos están las indicaciones sobre los valores de Qts y el efecto final sobre el conjunto.
El comentario no está mal, pero como está sin contexto no tiene mucho sentido tomarlo así.

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

OK Ezavalla, muchas gracias por dirigirme. Vaya que tengo mucho por leer (y traducir), aunque como siempre, se hace con la satisfacción de aprender cada vez mas de audio. Próximamente estaré publicando unas imágenes de dicho altavoz.


----------



## juanda1428

Hola compañeros
empiricamente arme un subwofer, ya que me consegui un parlante que estaba reparado y compre una cajita estandar (se que no es lo mas recomendable, pero algo suena) el caso es que el sonido se sentia con mas volumen cuando tapaba el desfogue del cajon ya que el diafragma del parlante tenia mas recorrido, pero no se si asi me pueda dañar el parlante. es decir hacer un cajon sellado completamente por que asi sentia mejor sonido. el parlante es de cono flexible y la suspencion es grande. este es de 12"

¿que me recomiendan y por que? el parlante es un rockford pero esta reparado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanda1428 dijo:


> ¿que me recomiendan y por que?


Te recomiendo que le midas los parámetros T/S para que dejes de adivinar lo que sucede.


----------



## juanda1428

Lo que posa es que la  caja me la vendieron en modo pruba y no tengo ni el tiempo ni los elementos para medir los parametros, lo que mas me preocupa es si la caja cerrada me puede deformar el parlante??


----------



## Tacatomon

Recientemente me entero de que en AudioCar, están empezando a tomar en cuenta el volumen interno del coche para "Sintonizar" el recinto acústico del woofer... Más o menos sorteando un Bandpass de 6to orden... ¿Hay teoría que soporte eso para obtener "buenos" resultados aparte de SPL sin sentido?...+

---

Mirando las especificaciones de un Subwoofer del fabricante Kicker, decidí simular un cajón para el Sub S12L74 con puerto, según el fabricante, para "SPL/Deep Bass". Notando un gran pico de unos 6db de ganancia alrededor de los 60Hz... (WinISD). Es fácil viéndolo desde el paper, pero dentro de un coche el panorama cambia... ¿Que tanto cambia? Como determinarlo?... Vaya que si me aquejan estas dudas...

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Recientemente me entero de que en AudioCar, están empezando a tomar en cuenta el volumen interno del coche para "Sintonizar" el recinto acústico del woofer... Más o menos sorteando un Bandpass de 6to orden... ¿Hay teoría que soporte eso para obtener "buenos" resultados aparte de SPL sin sentido?...+


Es posible hacerlo, pero una sintonía para cada tipo de auto . Y ni te cuento los problemas de "sintonía" si abrís las puertas o el baúl...adiós sintonía...y los parlantes deben tener algunas características muy particulares...de las que usualmente no gozan 
De todas formas, la teoría de los bandpass está disponible hace mucho tiempo y no parece muy descabellado el tratar de hacerlo...de ahí a que tenga alguna utilidad....hummmmmmm.


Tacatomon dijo:


> Mirando las especificaciones de un Subwoofer del fabricante Kicker, decidí simular un cajón para el Sub S12L74 con puerto, según el fabricante, para "SPL/Deep Bass". Notando un gran pico de unos 6db de ganancia alrededor de los 60Hz... (WinISD). Es fácil viéndolo desde el paper, pero dentro de un coche el panorama cambia... ¿Que tanto cambia? Como determinarlo?... Vaya que si me aquejan estas dudas...


No cambia tanto, por que la caja sellada o bass-reflex define el comportamiento del conjunto en base a su *volumen interno*, y externamente, los parlantes desplazan relativamente poco volumen de aire. Claro que en un auto cerrado se pueden formar muchas ondas estacionarias y ese tipo de cosas, pero eso es comportamiento de campo lejano, así que cerca del cono sigue todo mas o menos igual...


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Es posible hacerlo, pero una sintonía para cada tipo de auto . Y ni te cuento los problemas de "sintonía" si abrís las puertas o el baúl...adiós sintonía...y los parlantes deben tener algunas características muy particulares...de las que usualmente no gozan
> De todas formas, la teoría de los bandpass está disponible hace mucho tiempo y no parece muy descabellado el tratar de hacerlo...de ahí a que tenga alguna utilidad....hummmmmmm.
> 
> No cambia tanto, por que la caja sellada o bass-reflex define el comportamiento del conjunto en base a su *volumen interno*, y externamente, los parlantes desplazan relativamente poco volumen de aire. Claro que en un auto cerrado se pueden formar muchas ondas estacionarias y ese tipo de cosas, pero eso es comportamiento de campo lejano, así que cerca del cono sigue todo mas o menos igual...



A mi me extrañaba mucho eso... Ya que tomar el volumen de la cabina de un auto como  una de las cámaras para el bandpass, pues estaría algo complicado. Fisicamente.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Es fácil viéndolo desde el paper, pero dentro de un coche el panorama cambia... ¿Que tanto cambia? Como determinarlo?... Vaya que si me aquejan estas dudas...


Yo le regalé a mi papá un Subwoofer 10", y está montado en una Caja Sellada con el Volumen que indica el fabricante. En su manual hacen referencia a unas gráficas que simulan el comportamiento dentro del auto y fuera de él, aunque no mencionan que tipo de auto (o en que condiciones) fue medido.


----------



## Tacatomon

En la versión Alpha del WinISD no puedo agregar más drivers, me dicen que hay problemas con algunos parámetros, pero el mismo programa los re-calcula y aún así los sigue marcando mal... ¿Acaso en esta versión no se pueden agregar más drivers?

Saludos...

PS: Sería interesante saber en que condiciones lo hicieron, pero realmente no importa, ya que seguro mi coche no sería el mismo de referencia y sería cualquier cosa lo que escucharía... Me agrada eso de 100db @ 20Hz... Totalmente ¿util?.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno, esta vez vengo por una consulta (como es de costumbre). 

Partiendo de que un Subwoofer tiene un Xmax de 5,2mm ¿Se puede predecir o calcular su Xlim?

Por lo que he podido observar en las especificaciones de otros altavoces, el Xlim es casi siempre poco mas del doble del Xmax. 

Esta consulta es, porque necesito mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia, y para ello veo que estoy superando la Xmax del altavoz. 

Como dato adicional, el Subwoofer tiene Fs en 30,2Hz y la caja es una Bass Reflex con los Tubos de Sintonía resonando a 32,4Hz. Y ademas el problema viene de que estoy limitado por el aguante de potencia del altavoz, ya que es de 250Wrms y el amplificador suministra 400Wrms en la impedancia de carga, aunque se que no tiene tanto que ver, porque el fin es amplificar una Señal Dinámica (música).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Partiendo de que un Subwoofer tiene un Xmax de 5,2mm ¿Se puede predecir o calcular su Xlim?
> 
> Por lo que he podido observar en las especificaciones de otros altavoces, el Xlim es casi siempre poco mas del doble del Xmax.


Seeee...esa relación es mas o menos cierta, pero el Xmax y el Xlim son parámetros puramente constructivos, así que a no ser que te los especifiquen, no los podés conocer con exactitud sin desarmar el parlante 


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Esta consulta es, porque necesito mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia, *y para ello veo que estoy superando la Xmax del altavoz*.


Entonces ya estás muerto . Si superás el Xmax estás por arriba del 10% de distorsión y operando fuera de la zona lineal...así que ya no vale ningún cálculo que hagas utilizando los parámetros de Thiele-Small.


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y ademas el problema viene de que estoy limitado por el aguante de potencia del altavoz, ya que es de 250Wrms y el amplificador suministra 400Wrms en la impedancia de carga.


La conclusión es evidente: cambiá de parlante.

PD: Hay algo que no me cierra, y es que tengas tanta excursión en un bass-reflex, aunque a esos niveles de potencia puede pasar cualquier cosa...


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Yoangel, dicho parlante por su alta Fs y poco xmax no es lo mejor para sub.
Un sub debe de tener superficie (diametro), mucho xmax, todo lo que se pueda de SPL, bajisima Fs y depende de la caja que le quieras hacer, dependerà el VAS y Qts. Ademàs de potencia, si tiene poco SPL.
Mucha superficie, mucho xmax y baja Fs es relativamente fàcil de conseguir, pero combinado con SPL, ya se complica. Como todo en audio, siempre hay compromiso (aunque los enfermos del HiEnd digan "no compromise"). Fijate los parlantes de gran diàmetro, profesionales, tienen un gran SPL pero su Fs no es baja y su xmax es pequeña. Ademàs de ser caros (motores eficientes).
Como dijo Eduardo, vas a tener que conseguir otro parlante, pero ahora tenès una guia sobre como elegirlo (para usarlo como sub).
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Yoangel, dicho parlante por su alta Fs y poco xmax no es lo mejor para sub.
> Un sub debe de tener superficie (diametro), mucho xmax, todo lo que se pueda de SPL, bajisima Fs y depende de la caja que le quieras hacer, dependerà el VAS y Qts. Ademàs de potencia, si tiene poco SPL.
> Mucha superficie, mucho xmax y baja Fs es relativamente fàcil de conseguir, pero combinado con SPL, ya se complica. Como todo en audio, siempre hay compromiso (aunque los enfermos del HiEnd digan "no compromise"). Fijate los parlantes de gran diàmetro, profesionales, tienen un gran SPL pero su Fs no es baja y su xmax es pequeña. Ademàs de ser caros (motores eficientes).



Hay que tener cuidado con las relaciones y valores de los parámetros, porque para un parlante de bass-reflex es (mas o menos) normal tener una fs un poco alta y un Xmax relativamente chico, ya que las frecuencias inferiores a la fs las irradia mas que nada el port, para frecuencias entre su propia resonancia y la del parlante.
En cambio, un parlante para caja sellada debe tener una fs baja (ya que la caja la va a elevar) y un Xmax alto, por que debe entregar la SPL sin ayuda del port (esto es una sobre-simplificación extrema de la teoría...para datos mas precisos hay que leer los papers de don Small ).
El tema es que si ya se excedió el valor de Xmax, el parlante llegó hasta donde puede hacerlo, y la forma de solucionarlo es: o cambiar el parlante o rediseñar la caja evaluando curvas de respuesta alternativas, verificando que no se exceda el Xmax bajo las condiciones de máxima potencia prevista. Esta ultima alternativa no necesariamente es mejor que la primera, pero *podría *ser una solución mas simple que descartar el parlante, aunque no hay garantía de que suene igual, y eso hay que conocerlo antes de empezar.

Lamentablemente no se puede comprar un parlante sin conocer las especificaciones que debe cumplir en funcionamiento y ni los parámetros T/S que permiten modelarlo y evaluar si cumple dichas especificaciones. Las cajas bass-reflex son unos bichos complicados y muy difíciles de ecualizar para que se comporten correctamente si el diseño de la caja tiene desviaciones respecto al modelo.

Yo-angel, por que no posteás el datasheet del parlante y todos los datos de la caja donde están montados? Digo, para ver si puede hacerse algo antes de tirar el parlante a la basura...


----------



## ehbressan

Si si, estamos de acuerdo Eduardo, aunque fijate que si hubiera tenido un parlante con mas xmax, quizàs (y solo quizàs) Yoangel no tendrìa este problema. Lo que puse como guia, es sencillamente eso, una guia como para empezar. Con spl, xmax, baja Fs y diametro y potencia; Qts y VAS van a definir, en principio, si usa sealed o reflex y, en parte, su tamaño. 
Obviamente, la simulaciòn es indispensable, pero si quiere simular, luego de comprar el parlante, se puede apoyar en estos datos para elegirlo. Fijate ademàs, que la F que sintoniza el tubo es mayor que la Fs (que no complica, ya que por debajo de los 40 Hz hay muy poco grabado), por lo que la Fs alta y SU diseño de caja, no ayudo a obtener graves mas profundos, solo reforzò los graves similares a la Fs.
Con lo cuàl, tu propuesta de que postee la caja y TS es la mas atinada, con tus conocimientos y experiencia vamos a aprender todos.
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Primero, muchas gracias ezavalla y ehbressan por el interés que le han puesto a mi interrogante.

Y si ehbressan, estoy de acuerdo con lo que mencionas, es algo que concluí hace algún tiempo "simplificando" (o resumiendo) entre las características que se suelen encontrar en un altavoz. Claro que al introducirlo en una caja, hay que hacer la simulación para saber su verdadero comportamiento.

Debajo dejo adjunto lo que tengo simulado, para el que tenga el WinISD lo puede abrir. Si no acá dejo los parámetros:



La caja tiene un Volumen de 73 litros efectivos, 2 tubos de 3" de diámetro con 30cm de largo.


PD: en el proyecto se tiene un LPF Butterworth de segundo orden a 80Hz, que es la Frecuencia de Cruce elegida junto la Caja Mid/High, por ahora.

Adhiero: 

Yo se que la respuesta se ve desastrosa:



Pero no lo es tanto cuando lo llevo a los máximos SPL's junto con la Caja de Mid/High:



Lo que es destacable, que la Caja de Mid/High tengo que atenuarla (pero es "fácil", ya que es bi-amplificado) porque tiene un Woofer de 15" con 98,5dB de Sensibilidad (1W/m).

Por cierto, en la Frecuencia de Cruce (80Hz +/-) se ve atenuada, pero al ser un Filtro Butterworth (tanto el LPF y el HPF) aumenta unos 6dB quedando casi plano, ya que la respuesta del Subwoofer con el Woofer sin filtrar no es plana:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve viendo el diseño que subiste...y de donde lo sacaste????
Es un ajuste tipo boom-box pero con el volumen interno recortado a la mitad, por eso la deformación en la pendiente de caída de la respuesta en frecuencia.
El parlante funciona bien, aparentemente, por que la excursión por sobre el Xmax se dá mas o menos a los 70W, lo que es coherente con un rango dinámico de 6-dB...mas o menos. De todas formas, por debajo de los 40-Hz no vas a tener nunca la misma potencia que tenés aplicada a los medios...simplemente por que en la música no hay mucho contenido espectral allá abajo...a menos que ecualicés para que eso no suceda.
A mi juicio, el parlante está dando lo que tiene que dar - aún con una caja de calculo sospechoso. El pico de máximo exceso de Xmax está casi en los 50-Hz y abarca desde los 37 a los 70-Hz, todo con 250W aplicados directos, pero en ese caso la distorsion ya es espantosa


----------



## ehbressan

Boom-box, estas realzando el bombo de la baterìa con esa curva.....
Normalmente estàn entre 80 y 120 Hz., pero los mas graves estàn entre 50 y 70 Hz.
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:


> Estuve viendo el diseño que subiste...y de donde lo sacaste?


En realidad no lo saqué de ningún lado. Es decir, es la misma caja de _"toda la vida"_ solo que ésta vez le quería sacarle lo máximo al altavoz en baja frecuencia, ya que había quedado "acostumbrado" con la respuesta _de otra caja_. El problema es que antes no preocupaba por la alta excursión porque a pesar de tener un amplificador que "sobrepasa" la potencia admisible, no la usaba para altos decibeles porque los alatvoces Mid/High eran "pequeños". Ésta vez llegaron los altavoces nuevos y tocó "subir decibeles", pero ademas tuve que cambiar _aquella caja_ por asuntos puramente estéticos. 



ezavalla dijo:


> Es un ajuste tipo boom-box pero con el volumen interno recortado a la mitad, por eso la deformación en la pendiente de caída de la respuesta en frecuencia.


Se puede decir que es "pura coincidencia", ya que esa caja yo la había mandado hacer cuando no tenía idea de simular un altavoz. Luego cuando "aprendí" fue cuando me puse a jugar con los tubos de sintonía, por eso se ven que eran 4 tubos, pero solo 2 son útiles. 



ezavalla dijo:


> El parlante funciona bien, aparentemente, por que la excursión por sobre el Xmax se dá mas o menos a los 70W, lo que es coherente con un rango dinámico de 6-dB...mas o menos.


Cieeerto, se me había olvidado la curva de impedancia. Gracias por ello ezavalla 



ezavalla dijo:


> De todas formas, por debajo de los 40-Hz no vas a tener nunca la misma potencia que tenés aplicada a los medios...simplemente por que en la música no hay mucho contenido espectral allá abajo...a menos que ecualicés para que eso no suceda.
> A mi juicio, el parlante está dando lo que tiene que dar - aún con una caja de calculo sospechoso. El pico de máximo exceso de Xmax está casi en los 50-Hz y abarca desde los 37 a los 70-Hz, todo con 250W aplicados directos, pero en ese caso la distorsion ya es espantosa


Ok, ezavalla. Es muy verídico lo que afirmas. Actualmente el Subwoofer llega justo hasta 40Hz con -3dB, ¿Se puede decir que es un "Sub respetable"?.



ehbressan dijo:


> Boom-box, estas realzando el bombo de la baterìa con esa curva.....
> Normalmente estàn entre 80 y 120 Hz., pero los mas graves estàn entre 50 y 70 Hz.
> Sds.


En este caso son de 50 a 70Hz, te puedo asegurar que tiene "mucha pegada". Pero ya esa "pegada" caaansa auditivamente. Es difícil describir el sonido, pero me acostumbré a "la pegada" de los 40Hz, que no se escuchan constantemente sino en algunos pasajes de la música (y aquí depende del género de la música y del Ing de Sonido), pero cuando "pegan... pegan" duro.     


PS: el problema de todo esto es que mi oído se acostumbra rápido, y me había acostumbrado a las baaajas frecuencias. Pero ahora estoy seguro que si las quiero de nuevo -pero a mas decibeles- tengo que buscar otro altavoz que tolere "abusos". Ademas estoy usando Woofer de 15" y Subwoofer de 12"


----------



## ehbressan

Los parlantes que te dan graves profundos y potentes, están dentro de los de baja Fs, largo xmax y mucha potencia. Generalmente bajo SPL y son (dentro de precios aceptables), los subs de audiocar de marca.
También tenés los hogareños, pero son caros :

https://www.madisound.com/store/index.php?cPath=45_338_381

Fijate que hablamos de dólares USA en solo 12" !!!!  
Y si te estirás un poquito en el presupuesto tenemos:

https://www.madisound.com/store/index.php?cPath=45_338_382

Wow !!! 
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ok, ezavalla. Es muy verídico lo que afirmas. Actualmente el Subwoofer llega justo hasta 40Hz con -3dB, ¿Se puede decir que es un "Sub respetable"?.


En realidad llega un poco mas abajo, sobre los 35-Hz, así que está bien. No sé si será respetable, pero no está nada mal . Acordate que el corte de baja frecuencia es de 24-dB/oct en un bass-reflex, así que no vas a escuchar tantos graves por debajo de la f3 como en una caja sellada.


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> En este caso son de 50 a 70Hz, te puedo asegurar que tiene "mucha pegada". Pero ya esa "pegada" caaansa auditivamente. Es difícil describir el sonido, pero me acostumbré a "la pegada" de los 40Hz, que no se escuchan constantemente sino en algunos pasajes de la música (y aquí depende del género de la música y del Ing de Sonido), pero cuando "pegan... pegan" duro.


Nunca se te ha ocurrido modelar el comportamiento de ese parlante en un *caja sellada* del mismo volumen que la que tenés ahora?
Cuando lo hagas, te vas a llevar una sorpresa! por que te va a dar una hermosa respuesta casi plana con un Qtc de 0.85. Lo único "malo" es que la f3 se vá a 48-Hz...lo que era de esperarse, pero así es el *karma*: siempre hay que dar algo para recibir algo .


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ademas estoy usando *Woofer de 15" y Subwoofer de 12"*


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ehbressan dijo:


> Los parlantes que te dan graves profundos y potentes, están dentro de los de baja Fs, largo xmax y mucha potencia. Generalmente bajo SPL y son (dentro de precios aceptables), los subs de audiocar de marca.
> También tenés los hogareños, pero son caros


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo ehbressan. De hecho los que estoy usando son de Audio Car, pero de los regulares/malos, por decirlo de alguna manera. Novatadas que comete uno comprando, cuando apenas se inicia en este "mundo" sin saber. 



ehbressan dijo:


> Fijate que hablamos de dólares USA en solo 12"


Sip, bastante caros. Primera vez que veo esa Marca, el de 18" es un _monstruo_ en el Datasheet.  



ezavalla dijo:


> No sé si será respetable, pero no está nada mal .


Ok, entonces me quedo tranquilo. Se que no se puede exigir mas al Sub. 



ezavalla dijo:


> Acordate que el corte de baja frecuencia es de 24-dB/oct en un bass-reflex, así que no vas a escuchar tantos graves por debajo de la f3 como en una caja sellada.


Muchas gracias por ese dato. Otra razón mas para decidirme por una caja sellada para una buena respuesta en baja frecuencia. 



ezavalla dijo:


> Nunca se te ha ocurrido modelar el comportamiento de ese parlante en un *caja sellada* del mismo volumen que la que tenés ahora?
> Cuando lo hagas, te vas a llevar una sorpresa! por que te va a dar una hermosa respuesta casi plana con un Qtc de 0.85. Lo único "malo" es que la f3 se vá a 48-Hz...lo que era de esperarse, pero así es el *karma*: siempre hay que dar algo para recibir algo .


Si, algún tiempo atrás la llegué a modelar. Y entre ayer y hoy tapé los Tubos de Sintonía con vasos, duré algunas horas probando (a oído), pero se percibe un Nivel de Presión Sonora muy bajo. Claro, puedo bajarle Ganancia a los Mid/High. No descarto la posibilidad de hacer un "quita y pon" de Vasos para tapar los Tubos, y escuchar "Fidelidad en Subbajos":







ezavalla dijo:


>


Hahaha, es que ahí radica el problema, en usar Sub's mas pequeños que el Woofer. Bueno, es que se crece de a poco  



Y prioridad también tienen los Driver's de Compresión, tengo pensado cambiarlos por unos Selenium D220Ti. No me he decido del todo, solo porque en el datasheet dice que la respuesta llega hasta los 21Khz @ -6dB, pero la prueba está hecha con un Difusor de 45x45º como este: 



Y no se como se comporte dicho Driver 220Ti con un Difusor/Horn 90x40º como el mio.


----------



## maximoss3500

hola como estan tendo una duda terrible !! como uso el programa WinISD ???????........ y si tengo un parlante del cual no tengo sus parametros o los necesarios como ago ?? lo boto o que ?? plis saquenme de dudas jejeje


----------



## Cacho

¿Y si leés el tema entero? (O al menos los primeros cinco posts)

Leé, seguí los links, leelos, entendé cada cosa de las que vas leyendo y preguntá lo que no entiendas de eso.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Alguien le pasa que no puede agregar nuevos altavoces al WinISD, me pide dice que hay un error en la lista de parámetros. Ya lo he vaciado con y sin la función de cálculo automático de los parámetros que no figuran en el datasheet del parlante... Me pasa al agregar el Peavey Low Max 18". La versión es 0.50a7.

Saludos.!!!


----------



## juan_inf

me paso lo mismo hoy a la mañana , y lo solucioné viendo donde saltaba el warning, dejando los casilleros libres que mensiona dicho cartel (borrar los datos tipeados) intentando salvar sin haber completado los datos ( todo eso en la ventana del editor ), luego se llenas una vez salvado y te los toma, lo empezé a investigar hoy a la mañana el programa, lo que no entiendo todavia es donde tendría que apuntar en la gráfica de función para saber si es optimo el proyecto acorde ah los paramentros del parlante para realizar una caja bandpass de 4to orden, el SPL de 30hz a 150hz se encuentra entre los 91db.
Otra cosa es que todavia no entiendo donde me expresa las dimensiones de la caja y el espesor de la madera


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y cuantos parlantes has agregado? Yo no he puesto muchos...algo de diez en el peor caso, y funciona sin problemas, pero siendo una versión alpha, puede pasar cualquier cosa...


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues a mi me marca los más importantes, qms, qte, mms...De hecho me marca todos como erróneos... Probaré ese método que mencionas Juan_inf.

Saludos!!!


----------



## juan_inf

hola gente, estoy intentando pasar los datos del parlante jahro WC12 ( "parlante importado de 12'' ) , y la verdad que la estoy pifiando en algunos datos ya que me da de resultado unos mil y pico de litros  , hace bastante tiempo que intento que me de bien los litros, alguien si ya cargo los datos del parlante antes mensionado, ¿no me podria pasar el archivo ".wdr"  para asi cargarlo en el winISd ? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan_inf dijo:


> y la verdad que la estoy pifiando en algunos datos ya que me da de resultado unos mil y pico de litros


  
Mil y pico litros de qué?


----------



## juan_inf

ezavalla dijo:


> Mil y pico litros de qué?



en cualquiera de los box type ( tipos de caja, ejemplo: cerrada, pasa banda de 4º orden,etc ) ah la hora de chequear la especificación que necesito de los litros de la caja en la solapa "box" en el WinISD, teniendo ya cargado los datos del parlante, el "Volume" me da como resultado mil y pico de litros en vez de darme algo relativamente normal para un parlante de 12'' que seria supongo entre 60 y 80 litros o puede ser mas tal vez, y la verdad el error debe estar ah la hora que le cargo los datos del parlante, por ejemplo, en la edición del parlante los campo Fle , Xmax , Xlim, Hc, en la solapa de "Parameters" los tengo inconclusos porque no los sé.Tal vez ahi radica mi error, si alguien ya los tiene cargado con los parlantes jahro WC12 ( " parlante importado jahro 12'' de 200rms" ) le agradeceria si me manda el archivo o si saben los parametros faltantes. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jose antonio a

hola maestro.
te envio un modelito que llevo en mente.
no me deja insertarlo.
ponte en contacto a traves de mi gmail y te lo mando si te interesa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan_inf dijo:


> en cualquiera de los box type ( tipos de caja, ejemplo: cerrada, pasa banda de 4º orden,etc ) ah la hora de chequear la especificación que necesito de los litros de la caja en la solapa "box" en el WinISD, teniendo ya cargado los datos del parlante, *el "Volume" me da como resultado mil y pico de litros en vez de darme algo relativamente normal para un parlante de 12'' que seria supongo entre 60 y 80 litros* o puede ser mas tal vez, y la verdad el error debe estar ah la hora que le cargo los datos del parlante, por ejemplo, en la edición del parlante los campo Fle , Xmax , Xlim, Hc, en la solapa de "Parameters" los tengo inconclusos porque no los sé.*Tal vez ahi radica mi error*


Tu error no necesariamente está en los parámetros, sino en el *parlante *. Es normal que esos parlantes g**cha te de semejante volumen por que el WinISD trata de obtener la respuesta mas plana posible cuando hace los cálculos y con el Qts que tienen (seguramente del orden de 1.2 o superior) siempre vas a tener una curva con "pico" en baja frecuencia, por que así están diseñadas esta bazofias, para la gilada que le gusta el punchi-punchi pero no tiene oreja ni para tocar el timbre :enfadado:.
Si leés el primer post de este tema, vas a ver mis comentarios sobre el Moon L1230 que yo usé para mi subwoofer (a mi me daba un volumen como de 1100 lts) *y acá* *y acá* está como tuve que corregirlo.


----------



## juan_inf

ezavalla dijo:


> Tu error no necesariamente está en los parámetros, sino en el *parlante *. Es normal que esos parlantes g**cha te de semejante volumen por que el WinISD trata de obtener la respuesta mas plana posible cuando hace los cálculos y con el Qts que tienen (seguramente del orden de 1.2 o superior) siempre vas a tener una curva con "pico" en baja frecuencia, por que así están diseñadas esta bazofias, para la gilada que le gusta el punchi-punchi pero no tiene oreja ni para tocar el timbre :enfadado:.
> Si leés el primer post de este tema, vas a ver mis comentarios sobre el Moon L1230 que yo usé para mi subwoofer (a mi me daba un volumen como de 1100 lts) *y acá* *y acá* está como tuve que corregirlo.



gracias ezavalla por la información, entonces es la garcha del parlante que compre, encima para colmo me compre 4 de los mismos  , no me queda otra que tirarme a la suerte plagiando de otra caja para ver si sale algo o tal vez venderlos.
  Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda, y respecto al desempeño que quiero que tenga el parlante con su respectiva caja,ya que me gusta que sea optimo, me aconsejarias antes de comprar otro parlante, chequear los resultados en el WinISD antes de realizar la compra ¿no eh cierto? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

De nada! 



juan_inf dijo:


> y respecto al desempeño que quiero que tenga el parlante con su respectiva caja,ya que me gusta que sea optimo, *me aconsejarias antes de comprar otro parlante, chequear los resultados en el WinISD antes de realizar la compra*



Mas te vale que SI lo hagas, si es que los parámetros T/S están disponibles, por que sinó, te vas a seguir clavando . EL problema es que los JAHRO te van a dar cualquier verdura en los valores de T/S por que parece que la producción que tienen (los chinos) es un verdadero desastre: son parlantes baratos para la gilada....así que esperá CUALQUIER cosa de ellos .

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros necesito de su colaboración para decidirme si compro estos parlantes para montarlos en una cabina cerwin vega ab36, ya arme dos de estas cabinas y monte dos eminence omega pro 15 pero ya no consigo ese parlante por haca y los que lo traen ya lo están vendiendo muy caros entonces e pensado comprar otro que sea similar para que trabaje bien en esa cabina ya que los omega trabajan excelente  
el parlante es el sound barrier SB-NC15 solo tengo estos  parámetros 
PECIFICATIONS

Diameter: 15"
Impedance: 8 Ohm
Wattage: 1200 Watts Long-Term power capacity
Sensitivity: 97dB
Frequency Response: 38Hz-1.5KHz
Magnet Size: 125 Oz.
Voice Coil: 4" Copper, Round, TIL (Glass Fiber)


PARAMETERS

Qms: 15.215
Qes: 0.329
Qts: 0.322
Re: 5.37 Ohms
Fs: 38Hz
la gran diferencia con el omega pro 15 es el qms, en el eminence es de 5.69 ¿en que me afectaría esto?
o es mejor con ese dato grasias 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aldemarar dijo:


> Qms: 15.215
> Qes: 0.329
> Qts: 0.322
> Re: 5.37 Ohms
> Fs: 38Hz
> *la gran diferencia con el omega pro 15 es el qms, en el eminence es de 5.69* ¿en que me afectaría esto?



El Qms...en poco y nada te va a afectar, pero hay que ver los otros parámetros de "señal fuerte" como el Xmax y el Xlim.
Bah...en realidad hay que ver todos los parámetros, así que si los tenés a mano, subilos.


----------



## aldemarar

solo tengo estos datos que son los unicos que hay en su pagina wed http://www.soundbarrier.com/site/PROSeries.htm 
la verdad es que el parlante tiene buena pinta y no son chinos yo creo que me boy a arriesgar a comprar un par y son economicos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. A mi juicio los SB *parecen *un buen reemplazo, _asumiendo que los parámetros sean reales_. Son "demasiado" parecidos en todo...así que es muy probable que funcionen bien. Lástima los parámetros que faltan, que para PA son importantes....pero..en fin...dale nomás con esos si no conseguís los Eminence.


----------



## albert riba gil

Hola me llamo Albert Riba y es la primera vez que estrivo en este foro para preguntaros sobre que tal es la caja que tengo para mi subwoffer o si seria conveniente que la can*b*iara. El uso que le doy es de car-audio y escucho basicamente rock y un poco de heavy el modelo de este es un PIONNER TS-W308D2 de doble bobina a 2 ohms por bobina y 400 WRMS en total.











Si quereis que suba la foto de algo especifico para que me podais acosejar lo hare encantado.
Por certo me podriais decir tambien a que frecuencias deveria poner los filtros?

Gracias por todo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esa caja parece bastante bien, pero si no ponés los parámetros T/S es difícil decir si es correcto o no...y eso implica rehacer tu diseño un par de veces con otros valores de volúmen, y sintonía.
Por otra parte, para saber a que frecuencia poner los filtros no basta con la respuesta del woofer, sino que hace falta saber la respuesta de los medios...


----------



## albert riba gil

los parametros son los siguientes:
http://www.pioneer.es/es/products/25/131/201/TS-W308D2/specs.html

pero en quanto pueda hos subire capturas de pantalla del programa donde se vean por si detectais algun error decir que el sub esta conectado con las bobinas en serie para que trabaje a una impedancia de 4 ohms.

Los medios que tengo acutalmente son unos 6 x 9 de Infinity de 100 wrms cada uno, de 300 w de pico y de una impedacia de 4 ohms. En cuanto encuentre las caracterisicas de dichos altavozes para hacer los calculos tambien os lo pondre.

Gracias por todo!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por favor, subí el archivo .wdr que generó el WInISD cuando registraste los datos del parlante (ponelo en un .zip para que la configuración foro no te lo impida). El archivo esté en:
c:\Archivos de programa\Linearteam\WinISD Pro\Drivers   con el nombre que le hayas puesto y es un archivo de texto que podes ver con el block de notas.

PD: No subas capturas de pantalla por que no aportan mucho. Es preferible que subas el archivo que te he pedido para ver si está correcto o nó, y hacer nuestras propias simulaciones...


----------



## juan_inf

seria genial que lo suba el archivo para testearlo, la unica contra es que hay que jugarse una luquita para el parlante , pero si vale la pena...


----------



## Tacatomon

He estado simulando un woofer de 15". Todo va bien, obtengo una buena respuesta en frecuencia para usarse como un grave completando a un 2-way 12" + Driver 1".

Todo va ok, pero, algo que no me explico bien, es que mientras el conjunto se simula con la señal de referencia (1W/1m) la excursión del cono se mantiene en niveles seguros, pero al subir un poco la potencia de la señal, llega el momento en que esta supera Xlim... sin llegar a más de 120W. ¿Algo malo estará pasando?. Bueno, llegue a la conclusión de que se necesita un filtro HP para limitar todo por debajo de 30Hz y esto ayuda mucho. Limita la excursión pero aún así no es posible obtener niveles de potencia altos... Yo lo atribuyo a que la señal de pruebas que usa el WinISD son senoides puras, eso explicaría por que el margen es demasiado pequeño (Sabemos que la música no es así y se compensa). Pero aún así me ha quedado la espina... También sabemos que para obtener ciertos parámetros, como más SPL, hay que sacrificar otros, como la respuesta en frec. En fin... Siento que aún no encuentro "el punto".

Adjunto unas capturas de las simulaciones y el altavoz (.wdr).

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacato:
No he podido ver la simulación por que no estoy en mi PC, pero lo que comentás es un problema "típico" de las cajas bass-reflex: el parlante queda "sin control" del resonador o la caja cuando la frecuencia cae un poco por debajo de la de sintonía y entonces el cono del parlante se va al diablo. Tal como decís, la unica solución es usar un FPA que recorte las frecuencias donde está el peligro, y eso lo podés probar con el mismo WinISD.


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Despues de leer y releer el post y los links que se adjuntan, me queda una duda existencial sobre el tema.
Entiendo que un parlante se comporte como algo más complejo que un circuito RLC serie, o paralelo, pero no entiendo ¿porque en la frecuencia de resonancia el módulo de la impedancia es máxima? Si pasa a ser resistivo puro, debería ser mínimo (Adjunto gráfico a modo de ejemplo).
Mi duda surge porque quiero preparar como proyecto para la facu un medidor de Fs para parlantes con PIC, y creo que hasta que no entienda eso no voy a poder avanzar mucho mas.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Miralo como si fuera un motor (Que en realidad lo es) al trabajar en Fs el esfuerzo necesario para moverlo es mínimo, ya que se está trabajando en la frecuencia de resonancia natural (Mecánica) del conjunto cono, bobina, Etc, a mínimo esfuerzo, mínima potencia consumida.
Si la potencia empleada es mínima será porque la impedancia de la carga es máxima.


----------



## Lord Chango

Muy buen punto de vista, Fogonazo, se me aclaró el panorama ahora. Esta noche duermo tranquilo, jojo.
Muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como te dijo Fogonazo...pero puesto difícil: la Fs no es la frecuencia de resonancia eléctrica sino la frecuencia de resonancia del sistema móvil del parlante.

Te dejo uno de los primeros papers de Small para que te veas sobre los parámetros de los parlantes y la técnica de medición de ellos (ehhhh...la Fs es la más fácil ).


----------



## Tavo

Che, preguntita:

Alguien compró o conoce la marca "Soundwel" de parlantes? (es así, con una sola "L", "Soundwel")
Compré un Rango Extendido para un amp de guitarra, y hasta el momento usado (2 semanas) me está dando buen resultado, considerando que lo estoy exigiendo bastante.

El modelo en cuestión del parlante es "PA-1007", es de 10 pulgadas.
Dice 300W,  (8 ohms)
Se banca menos de 70 RMS.

*Pregunta colgada:*
También es necesario calcular la caja para un parlante de estos, rango extendido??
Considerando que los amps de guitarra comerciales no son cajas cerradas ni bass-reflex, son completamente abiertas por detrás... (iba a citar lo que sigue de esto, pero me cansé de buscar ese mensaje de Eduardo y no lo encuentro. "No sospechar cosas raras..." )

Creo que es para lograr ese cortocircuito acústico para eliminar un tanto las bajas frecuencias...
Bueno, esa duda la tengo hace rato, y nunca supe si es necesario o no hacer dichos cálculos.

A mi bafle (amp de viola), le hice un vano atrás, pero no es muy grande, es solo una abertura, pero cumple su función. La caja está diseñada "a ojo", y encima no fué diseñada para ese parlante, sino para un 12", pero vió... como no dió para más "la de cuero", tuve que comprar un 10".

Saludos.

PS: Disculpen por las posibles preguntas bobas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo:
Para la viola en *un baffle abierto* los parámetros T/S no son determinantes. Es preferible tener la respuesta en frecuencia del parlante y elegir en base a eso. Tené en cuenta que los parlantes para viola no tienen mucha respuesta en bajas frecuencias - arrancan por encima de los 60-Hz en Fs y se extienden, con una leve pendiente positiva de hasta 3-dB con "pico" sobre los 4-kHz...mas o menos, y luego la respuesta cae sobre los 6-kHz en adelante...y bastante rápido.

Si es mas o menos así, es posible que tengas un "buen" sonido...donde "buen" se refiere al gusto de cada violero...


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que pasa si un conjunto altavoz-recinto acústico tiene un group delay muy alto (>35ms). Yo pienso, que no hay problemas siempre y cuando las cajas que se fabriquen sean idénticas en lo posible, ya que si todas tienen en mismo delay, no hay problema con la suma de presion sonora... o ¿es que cada una es un sistema independiente respecto a otra?... Eso no lo tenía en cuenta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El retardo de grupo es variable según la frecuencia, así que 35-ms no dice nada   a menos que lo refieras a alguna frecuencia en particular...
A que te referís exactamente????


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, simulando un recinto acústico bass reflex, me marca un delay de 42 ms a la frec. de 30Hz... Lo que no logro asimilar es que si este dato realmente puede llegar a afectar en conjunto con varios recintos de iguales características...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues, simulando un recinto acústico bass reflex, *me marca un delay de 42 ms a la frec. de 30Hz*


Si...y? Que pasa con esa frecuencia? Seguro que tenés otro valor para 50Hz, otro para 80Hz y así siguiendo. Es normal que existan retardos de grupo grandes, pero lo que importa es la FORMA de la curva de retardo de grupo.


Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que no logro asimilar es que si este dato realmente puede llegar a afectar en conjunto con varios recintos de iguales características...


No los va a afectar entre ellos y a esa frecuencia, tampoco los va a afectar en su relación con las cajas de medios y/o altos. Los problemas se presentan si las cajas son diferentes o si el retardo es diferente en la frecuencia de corte.

Por que no pegás la curva de fase de la simulación y la de retardo de grupo?


----------



## Tacatomon

No parece tan grave (Respecto al problema) EJejej...


----------



## Lord Chango

ezavalla dijo:


> Te dejo uno de los primeros papers de Small para que te veas sobre los parámetros de los parlantes y la técnica de medición de ellos



Gracias ezavalla por el apunte, creo que todavia no me leí ese (no parece el que está el principio del tema).



ezavalla dijo:


> (ehhhh...la Fs es la más fácil ).



Bueno, ya se que es la más fácil, pero para mi proyecto creo que está bien como para arrancar (nunca en mi vida programé un PIC).
Como dice el dicho!
"El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon:

Es que el retardo de grupo (que no has puesto) es muy constante entre 40 y 400Hz y eso está muy bien, y se debe a los filtros LR que has puesto.
Yo no veo problemas con la fase en esas cajas, pero habría que ver los medios para dar alguna conclusión.

PD: Sabés lo que es retardo de grupo?



Lord Chango dijo:


> Gracias ezavalla por el apunte, creo que todavia no me leí ese (no parece el que está el principio del tema).


OK. Después leé el help del WinISD...creo que ahí explican las técnicas de medición a tensión constante y a corriente constante.



Lord Chango dijo:


> Bueno, ya se que es la más fácil, pero para mi proyecto creo que está bien como para arrancar (nunca en mi vida programé un PIC).


Si analizás la planilla Excel de ESP y el artículos sobre los parámetros T/S vas a ver que calcular los Q's es relativamente simple. Y si programás los PICs en C, lo podés hacer sin problemas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tiene que ver con el cambio de la fase y la frec... Pero no estoy seguro de como funciona en realidad o como afecta al sistema en general...


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Tavo:
> Para la viola en *un baffle abierto* los parámetros T/S no son determinantes. Es preferible tener la respuesta en frecuencia del parlante y elegir en base a eso. Tené en cuenta que los parlantes para viola no tienen mucha respuesta en bajas frecuencias - arrancan por encima de los 60-Hz en Fs y se extienden, con una leve pendiente positiva de hasta 3-dB con "pico" sobre los 4-kHz...mas o menos, y luego la respuesta cae sobre los 6-kHz en adelante...y bastante rápido.
> 
> Si es mas o menos así, es posible que tengas un "buen" sonido...donde "buen" se refiere al gusto de cada violero...



Gracias por la respuesta Eduardo.

Y si, es como decís, la verdad estoy bastante contento por los resultados que me está dando, y sumando a todo esto que el parlante NO es "Mr. Parlante"... (me refiero a marcas como Eminence, Celestion, ni que hablar Jensen... Es Soundwel, ni siquiera conocida)
Eminence Legend 1058
Prueba Eminence Legend 1058 viola + OD...
Se me caen las babas...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saludos!

PS: Disculpen si hice Off.


----------



## Lord Chango

ezavalla dijo:


> Si analizás la planilla Excel de ESP y el artículos sobre los parámetros T/S vas a ver que calcular los Q's es relativamente simple. Y si programás los PICs en C, lo podés hacer sin problemas.



Sisi, ya sé que puedo calcular el resto de los parámetros partiendo de tres básicos, me refería a que quería empezar con algo bien simple, obtener Fs y mostrarlo en pantalla, y después iré agrandando el programa.

Saludos!


----------



## djuanje

Estoy empesando a utilizar el win isd y en la parte de empesar a diseñar la caja en la primera ventana del altavoz o driver lo mismo... tambien sale la opcion de poner el peso del magneto y cuando se lo pongo la curva del grafico se sale del mismo de forma exagerada. porque se da este caso..? ahi mismo les dejo las imagenes..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djuanje dijo:


> Estoy empesando a utilizar el win isd y en la parte de empesar a diseñar la caja en la primera ventana del altavoz o driver lo mismo... *tambien sale la opcion de poner el peso del magneto y cuando se lo pongo la curva del grafico se sale del mismo de forma exagerada*. porque se da este caso..?


  
Donde podés hacer eso con el "peso" del magneto? No recuerdo haberlo visto en ninguna parte...
Que versión del WinISD estás usando?


----------



## djuanje

Donde podés hacer eso con el "peso" del magneto? No recuerdo haberlo visto en ninguna parte...
Que versión del WinISD estás usando?


para eso puse las fotos.. es el win isd 0.50a6. y ahi te dejo otras fotos aclarando donde esta la opcion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djuanje dijo:


> para eso puse las fotos.. es el win isd 0.50a6. y ahi te dejo otras fotos aclarando donde esta la opcion.


Eso no es "el peso del magneto",  no ves que dice *"masa añadida al cono"*   
No usés esa versión del WinISD, sino la 0.50a7 que es la Pro Alpha, y no toqués ese valor de ahí (dejalo en blanco) por que al añadir masa al cono está cambiando la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante...entre otras cosas, y si le ponés el peso del imán - *que es un dato completamente inútil* - lo estás sacando de la zona lineal de operación.


----------



## djuanje

ezavalla dijo:


> Eso no es "el peso del magneto",  no ves que dice *"masa añadida al cono"*
> No usés esa versión del WinISD, sino la 0.50a7 que es la Pro Alpha, y no toqués ese valor de ahí (dejalo en blanco) por que al añadir masa al cono está cambiando la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante...entre otras cosas, y si le ponés el peso del imán - *que es un dato completamente inútil* - lo estás sacando de la zona lineal de operación.



gracias y disculpen que no haya deducido pasa que recien estoy empesando a tulizarlo. saludos..


----------



## feduarg

hola estoypor empezar a diseñar una caja, he estado provando con el winISD y me surgieron unas dudas con respecto a interpretar bien las curvas, tambien en cuanto si es nesesario poner marerial absorvente en la acja y si influje en el volumen, la caja que tengo intenciones de armar seria de 4 vias con un Mb-8k
potencia de 75w
Impedancia nominal Zn 8 Ω Impedancia mínima Zmin 8,7 Ω Impedancia máxima Zmax 56,3 Ω Resistencia DC Re 6,2 Ω Inductancia de la bobina Le 0,681 mH PARÁMETROS THIELE~SMALL Frecuencia de resonancia Fs 34,91 Hz Coeficiente de sobretensión mecánica Qms 3,506 Coeficiente de sobretensión eléctrica Qes 0,434 Coeficiente de sobretensión total Qts 0,386 Factor de fuerza Bl 8,2 Tm Resistencia mecánica Rms 1,34 Kg/s Masa móvil Mms 22,8 g Elasticidad mecánica Cms 1,02 mm/N un MB-5k
potencia 40 W Programa² 70 W Respuesta en frecuencia 60-6000 Hz Frecuencia de corte recomendado ≤2500 Hz PARÁMETROS ELÉCTRICOS Impedancia nominal Zn 8 Ω Impedancia mínima Zmin 6,9 (330 Hz) Ω Impedancia máxima Zmax 34,3 Ω Inductancia de la bobina Le 0,337 mH PARÁMETROS THIELE~SMALL Frecuencia de resonancia Fs 61,82 Hz Coeficiente de sobretensión mecánica Qms 2,744 Coeficiente de sobretensión eléctrica Qes 0,468 Coeficiente de sobretensión total Qts 0,400 Factor de fuerza Bl 5,81 Tm Resistencia mecánica Rms 1,15 Kg/s Masa móvil 

un parlande de medion tonhalle de 5¨y tweeter de domo de tonhalle, lo que queria preguntarles como conectarlos parlantes entre si y que me revisen si estan bien los calculos que hice aca les adjuntos para los dos gb, porque los tonhalle vienen con el resinto ya calculado en una cmpana de aluminio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No nos pasés aún tus simulaciones. Poné imágenes de los resultados de respuesta en frecuencia, parámetros del baffle (volumen y ports...si los tuviera) y fotos de los parlantes...y de ahí vamos a ver que parece.
Si tomamos tus simulaciones y las repetimos en casa, no queda información en el foro y nadie aprende a evaluar los resultados.


----------



## feduarg

aca dejo las graficas de respuesta de frecuencia

aca dejos los graficos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo los veo muy bien...una respuesta plana con corte de 24-dB/oct típico de cajas bass-reflex. Como no tomaste la imagen mostrando la pestaña BOX no se sabe el volumen de la caja, pero la respuesta es muy buena en todos los casos.


----------



## feduarg

que bueno aca adjunto pa larte del volumen y de las averturas puse los tres parlantes juntos para no exportar tanto espero que se entienda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se vé un pomo! Poné imagenes mas grandes!


----------



## feduarg

aca las dejo mas grandes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Las del 8mk están muy bien, en particular la QB3 (naranja). La del 5" no sirve el port, por que aunque la curva está excelente, la longitud del "caño" del port es de 87-cm!!!!


----------



## feduarg

ok como se corigiria eso.... canbiando el diametro o haciendo que....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y...o seguís probando con otros ajustes hasta que te dé un largo correcto (mirá que la caja solo tiene casi 6 lts) o ponés el parlante en caja cerrada y evaluás como va ahí...


----------



## feduarg

estuve probando y con un augero redonde de 4cm de diametro de da un largo de 14,54 creo que es una dimencion aseptable, otra consulta combiene poner material absorvente y esto influye en el volumen....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

feduarg dijo:


> estuve probando y con un augero redonde de 4cm de diametro de da un largo de 14,54 creo que es una dimencion aseptable, otra consulta combiene poner material absorvente y esto influye en el volumen....


En las cajas bass-reflex como las tuyas, el amortiguamiento es todo un tema. Yo te recomiendo que las armes y pruebes sin relleno. Si le ves algún problema, es posible que tengas que agregar un poco. El tema con esto es *que el relleno cambia el ajuste* del baffle por las pérdidas que introduce y eso puede perjudicar por completo lo que hayas hecho, a menos que tengas como medirlo...y ahí se complica un poco.


----------



## Lord Chango

Estuve pasando al WinISD unos parámetros que postearon en otro tema (tengo unos Jahro WC850 que quiero poner en marcha), y como serán de truchos estos parámetros que da fábrica que no me los toma! El programa se da cuenta solo que algo mal hay...

Que decadencia...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lord Chango dijo:


> Estuve pasando al WinISD unos parámetros que postearon en otro tema (tengo unos Jahro WC850 que quiero poner en marcha), y como serán de truchos estos parámetros que da fábrica que no me los toma! El programa se da cuenta solo que algo mal hay...


Eso suele suceder aunque los midas vos, por que el WinISD es muy estricto en cuanto a la relación matemática entre los parámetros. Si el problema te surgió con el Qts, el Qms y Qes; entonces no cargués los 3, sino solo dos de ellos y dejá que el WinISD te calcule el que falta. Si es otro parámetro el que molesta, chiflá para que vea que tocar...si es que se puede...


----------



## ehbressan

Es como te dice EZ, carga dos y segui adelante, el que falta te lo calculà el Winisd, a veces es pràcticamente el mismo valor, solo que por ahì te agrega mas decimales, y es por esa diferencia solamente, que te da erròneo.
Una manera de ir descartando errores a medida que cargan los datos es cargar algunos, dejar que calcule los otros, y antes de seguir, probar de guardar los datos. Si aparece el àrbol de archivos, es porque no hay problemas. Cancelen y sigan con los demàs, haciendo esto cada unos cuantos paràmetros, llegamos al final con èxito.
Sds.


----------



## Lord Chango

Buenas, acá estoy de vuelta, con algunas correcciones y algunos datos nuevos.

Para corregirme, porque los parlantes que tengo son unos Jahro WC6 (no WC850 como dije antes), el cual no está en el banco de datos.

Viendo esto, junté un par de multímetros, un parlante, y me fuí al laboratorio de electrónica de mi facultad a hacer un par de mediciones. Utilicé un generador de funciones digital, lo setié en 2.5v (Vg) 10Hz, y lo conecté en serie con un amperímetro (tester, Is) y el parlante, y un voltímetro (tester también, Vs) en paralelo con el parlante.

Datos del parlante:
Jahro WC6
D=6,5"
Z=8 Ohm
Rc=7.7 Ohm (medido con multímetro)
Pm=50 W

Luego empecé a variar la frecuencia de a 1Hz, y obtuve:

fs=137 Hz
Is=25 mA
Vs=0.5 V

Me desconcertaron completamente los valores, es probable que le haya errado con el método. Ya antes había intentado obtener fs con un osciloscopio de dos canales y las curvas de Lissajous, pero tambien quedé desconcertado cuando pasando la supuesta frecuencia de resonancia, seguía viendo una línea recta y no una elipse nuevamente.

Será completamente necesario utilizar un amplificador de salida? Le estoy errando con el método? Cualquier correción o consejo es bienvenido.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tenés que usar un amplificador para excitar el parlante, o asegurarte que tu generador de funciones puede manejar la carga de un parlante sin variación en la tensión de salida.
También te recomiendo que uses el método en el link de ESP, por que es mucho mas simple de hacer y no requiere amperímetro en serie.
También bajale un poco la tensión de excitación de forma que no llegue a 1-V, en particular para ese parlante tan chico.
En fin...te recomiendo que leas el link del primer post antes que sigas haciendo lío.


----------



## Lord Chango

Puff! Si supieras cuantas hojas tengo impresas y leídas! El tema es que todos los métodos que estuve viendo se basan en lo mismo, pero tienen ligeras variaciones. Yo seguí el de Audioforum porque me parecía mmás sencillo. El de ESP usa un amplificador y una resistencia, tengo uno de Brüel & Kjaer que es parecido, pero sin el amplificador, PCP tiene varias formas distintas... Estoy totalmente mareado.

Bueno, mil gracias Ezavalla, voy a ir directamente con el método de ESP, y al resto lo dejo de lado.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches Lord Chango, mira en el foro es muy popular el metodo descripto por EZ para determinar los parametros t\s, error mas error menos los datos vienen dando bastante redonditos. Muy importante es controlar que la tension del generador (o la que se entrega luego del ampli no varie al variar la frecuencia) el resto con una resistencia y un voltimetro lo solucionas. Sugerencia... utiliza este metodo que somos varios los que ya lo probamos y es bastante preciso. Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip, es un método preciso, y es *uno *de los descriptos en uso por Small en sus papers de 1972. Dale con confianza que ese funciona bien.


----------



## Lord Chango

Ok amigos, muchas gracias, voy directamente a ese método.

Ya que estoy, adjunto una traducción rápida del método descrito por ESP, que alguien había comenzado en un mensaje anterior. Modifiqué la mayor parte, principalmente el método para medir el volumen del cono, donde cambiaba el uso de arroz o trigo por agua... Lindo desastre se puede hacer con agua! El método de la masa agregada no lo traduje porque me pareció complicado e impreciso. 

Y ya que estamos aclaro que NO soy traductor de inglés, NUNCA pisé una academia, así que debe estar plagado de errores y quien quiera puede corregirlos, pero son errores MIOS y no de un traductor online.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Chango, lo leì completo, y sin compararlo con el original, pero despuès de haberlo usado varias veces, me parece que està muy bien.
Si querès, al final,  podès agregarle el link a la hojita de càlculo, para evitar la calculadora.
Sds.


----------



## mariano22

Hola! alguien por casualidad tiene el archivo de parlante del Electro Voice M-15B Pro Line..
Porque tengo los Thielle Small pero no me los asepta. Los valores son sacados de la hoja de datos oficial de Electro Voice.

Un saludo! y gracias de antemano!


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos, Quería saber que tal sonaría una caja pasabanda de 4 orden en una sala de 7x4 mt, el parlante es un Kicker Comp C12, anteriormente estaba en una caja sellada pero se quedaba corto al lado de 2 monitores de 2 vias con medios 10" + Driver 1", que opinan de la Gráfica..


----------



## ehbressan

mariano22 dijo:


> Hola! alguien por casualidad tiene el archivo de parlante del Electro Voice M-15B Pro Line..
> Porque tengo los Thielle Small pero no me los asepta. Los valores son sacados de la hoja de datos oficial de Electro Voice.
> 
> Un saludo! y gracias de antemano!



Y si probàs lo que comentè en el post 332 
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Saludos, Quería saber que tal sonaría una caja pasabanda de 4 orden en una sala de 7x4 mt, el parlante es un Kicker Comp C12, anteriormente estaba en una caja sellada pero se quedaba corto al lado de 2 monitores de 2 vias con medios 10" + Driver 1", que opinan de la Gráfica..
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43554


La respuesta de la caja se vé muy buena, pero el sonido en una habitación no lo vas a poder determinar con el WinISD. Para eso hay otros softwares, pero requieren muchos datos que va a ser difícil conseguir. Es preferible armar la caja y hacer mediciones - si podés acceder al equipamiento - antes que hacer un análisis teórico de la situación.
De todas formas, tal vez si consiguieras cuales son los modos resonantes de la habitación....TAL VEZ podría predecirse algo....


----------



## narcisolara_21

ezavalla dijo:


> La respuesta de la caja se vé muy buena, pero el sonido en una habitación no lo vas a poder determinar con el WinISD. Para eso hay otros softwares, pero requieren muchos datos que va a ser difícil conseguir. Es preferible armar la caja y hacer mediciones - si podés acceder al equipamiento - antes que hacer un análisis teórico de la situación.
> De todas formas, tal vez si consiguieras cuales son los modos resonantes de la habitación....TAL VEZ podría predecirse algo....


Gracias ezavalla, de todas manera voy a construirlo y luego las mediciones..


----------



## gteduars

ezavalla dijo:


> No es un problema de "resistencia" sino de "rigidez", pero el mejor material (para mi gusto) es el MDF. Para un subwoofer podés usar MDF de 18 mm como mínimo, pero si es de alta potencia (300watts o mas) mejor que pienses en usar MDF de 25 mm, que además de la solidez y rigidez adicional te hace la caja muy pesada como para que no salga "caminando" cuando suenen los graves. Para los medios-graves para arriba, podes usar MDF de 15 mm que anda bastante bien y es barato. No uses mas fino por que te va a traer problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> RTFM (leé la ayuda).



hola buenas noches disculpa la molestia. Pero yo tengo 2 subwoofer japoneses y sus caracteristacas son 1400watts y 8hom / 4hom en realidad necesito ayuda en las medidas necesarias para el tipo de caja que necesitan ya qla que estoy usando esta fabricado sin las medidas necesarias y no tienen buen rendimiento..........Gracias y espero disculpe tantas molestias.


----------



## aldemarar

gteduars dijo:


> hola buenas noches disculpa la molestia. Pero yo tengo 2 subwoofer japoneses y sus caracteristacas son 1400watts y 8hom / 4hom en realidad necesito ayuda en las medidas necesarias para el tipo de caja que necesitan ya qla que estoy usando esta fabricado sin las medidas necesarias y no tienen buen rendimiento..........Gracias y espero disculpe tantas molestias.



jajajaja 
leee el pos con solo esos datos no te sirve ni si quiera diste la marca como crees que te pueden ayudar somos tecnicos no brujos o adivinos
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Acaban de llegar a casa unos Woofer Black Widow 1505-8DT, originales. Unas hermosuras. Según las especificaciones del modelo en especifico, ideales para Refuerzo sonoro.
El cliente pide Bass Reflex. Algo sencillo, no mucho ruido pero con una respuesta en frec. agradable. El cajón lo vamos a diseñar en base al volumen que nos marque el WinISD. Les subiré las curvas de la simulación para opinar, siempre me es grato cambiar opiniones con ustedes.
Fotos para mañana. Gráficas dentro de un rato.

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Gráficas dentro de un rato.


Acá esperamos


----------



## Tacatomon

Bien, Acá dejo el bonche de capturas.
Como se va a usar como woofer pero aprovechando su capacidad de levantar hasta los 3kHz, será rango completo, solo implementando si se puede un Filtro HP en 35Hz. Así mantengo la excursión del cono en valores seguros. La curva se ve bien y el SPL me parece bueno para un transductor de 15" de la vieja escuela.
¿Que opinan?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parece un muy buen diseño....solo resta probarlo!


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá unas fotos de los woofers.
http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/BW/

En las primeras pruebas sonoras, es una cosa tremenda, ninguno de los altavoces de 12" y 10" que tengo se le acerca a semejante eficiencia y respuesta en Frec. Ahora mis drivers de compresión se me hacen muy Agudos!   
Es una lástima que estos altavoces no se fabriquen más. Mi abuelo siempre me recuerda lo maravilloso que se escuchaban los Scorpion de 12" en en rango medio, hacia que todo lo que hubieses oído antes cambiase!. Esos Scorpion en algunos modelos llegaban a 101db, realmente Pwneador... 

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> La curva se ve bien y el SPL me parece bueno para un transductor de 15" de la vieja escuela.
> ¿Que opinan?


Me parece excelente. Una respuesta para nada despreciable. 

Lo único, 150 L es bastante. 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahora mis drivers de compresión se me hacen muy Agudos!


No entendí 


PS: si trabajas rápido, antes de entregarlas le puedes dar un poco de uso  

Yo he visto personalmente ese altavoz, y su bobina es muy grande, al igual que su imán.


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Parece un muy buen diseño....solo resta probarlo!


Una vez que se hagan las cajas, veremos que tal suena... Lástima que no cuento con una cámara de vídeo para la ocasión. Será otro bonche de fotos.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Me parece excelente. Una respuesta para nada despreciable.



Si, es lo más que se le puede sacar en bajas frecuencias sin mandar a volar el cono con unos 63V Eficaces. El uso del filtro HP para estás potencias es obligadisimo, no queremos que estas hermosuras sean dañadas. 
Esos 150L serán cargados por otras espaldas, de eso no me preocupo 
Por lo del Driver, mencioné eso por que al probarlas al aire libre, estos se quedan enmascaradas por la eficiencia de la BW, tanto como para notar solo los agudos en los Drivers! (Tienen más SPL de salida la BW ya que los drivers los tengo limitados con resistencias y el filtro pasivo de acuerdo a mi sistema, y que pensaba que los drivers sonaban Fuertes ).

Ya verán las fotos del trabajo, les daré un toque personal. Entre mi abuelo y yo hacemos un equipo de cuidado.

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Por lo del Driver, mencioné eso por que al probarlas al aire libre, estos se quedan enmascaradas por la eficiencia de la BW... y que pensaba que los drivers sonaban Fuertes


Ah ok 

Así mismo noté yo cuando hice el cambio de altavoz, tuve que volver reacomodar el crossover quitando las resistencias en la vía de medio/agudo. Como esos Driver's no tienen especificaciones importantes, supongo que el SPL máximo no es tan alto.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ah ok
> 
> Así mismo noté yo cuando hice el cambio de altavoz, tuve que volver reacomodar el crossover quitando las resistencias en la vía de medio/agudo. Como esos Driver's no tienen especificaciones importantes, supongo que el SPL máximo no es tan alto.



Si, es algo que no deja de sorprenderme  .
Ahora, que me meto más al fondo con estos altavoces, parece ser que aún hay repuesto de conos en algunas tiendas, y al parecer, en las series Black Widow de 12", 15" y 18" todas las estructuras magnéticas son idénticas... Si saben algo sobre este dato sería genial ya que los woofers de 18" tienen una bobina vocal de 4", y al parecer comparé un motor magnético de un BW de 18" con el de 15" y diría yo que son iguales. Entonces el modelo de 12" también es de una bobina de 4". . Digo que son iguales por que los motores de 18" y 15" tienen en mismo diámetro y espesor, pero no menciona nada de eso en el datasheet, a menos por lo que he leído.
Menciono esto porque cuento con 2 estructuras magnéticas abandonadas (La otra está feliz en el único woofer de 18" con vida.)
Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> parece ser que aún hay repuesto de conos en algunas tiendas


Exactamente. Por acá las venden, aunque solo he visto la de 18".

Me temo que las BW de 12" también es de diámetro 4" la bobina. Este de la foto es 12", fíjate en el tamaño de la bobina:


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya que si se ve tremenda esa bobina. Gracias por el dato Yoangel!
En un futuro podré hacer un upgrade de esos motores magnéticos.

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

¿Ya empezaste a hacer las cajas para los BW?

No se que pensarían los demás pero, tal vez, se podría achicar un poco la caja (digamos unos 40 L menos) y le colocas _wata _por dentro. Digo yo


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Ya empezaste a hacer las cajas para los BW?
> 
> No se que pensarían los demás pero, tal vez, se podría achicar un poco la caja (digamos unos 40 L menos) y le colocas _wata _por dentro. Digo yo



Hace rato jugando con los parámetros, pues llegamos a la conclusión de ponerle 9 litros menos, quedando en 141, pero con una frec. de sintonia de 48Hz, la curva está más extendida. Así nos rinde mejor la madera y no se sacrifica mucho (Solo un poco menos de largo los puertos, la excursión se mantiene Ok con el Filtro HP) 
Una imágen. Por lo del cajón, aún no llega el cimbraplay.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, ya empezamos con la construcción. Esperamos unos días para completar el trabajo para ver si Peavey hace honor a su legado. Algunas pics del inicio.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/407659/


----------



## gteduars

aldemarar dijo:


> jajajaja
> leee el pos con solo esos datos no te sirve ni si quiera diste la marca como crees que te pueden ayudar somos tecnicos no brujos o adivinos
> saludos



gracias olviden eso yo cuadro no soy tecnico pero le pongo ganas a lo que necesito.......................


----------



## Tacatomon

Well, The Work is done...

Hoy se concluyeron los Reflex y cabe comentar que son Terriblemente Buenos!!! Dios mio, que nítidas frecuencias medias y el Grave presente, muy uniforme y sin distorsión... Siempre y cuando no se me pase la mano. En general, quedó muy bien. El cliente satisfecho y es un trabajo más. Colaboré en el proyecto pero las riendas las lleva mi abuelo., pero ya con esto se agarra práctica y no pasará mucho para empezar a actualizar esos Cerwin que tengo.













Álbum.

Saludos y gracias por sus comentarios!!!


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Vengo con un par de dudas con respecto al "hardware" a utilizar en la medicion, mas precisamente en el amplificador, porque estuve viendo varias hojas de datos y en la mayoria figura una respuesta en frecuencia que arranca desde los 25-35 Hz. 

Que tan veraces son estos datos y que tanto me afectarian en la medicion? 
Que me recomiendan, un amplificador integrado o uno a transistores?

Ahora bien, como comentaba en un post anterior, estoy haciendo un medidor de fs con pic, con lo cual logre generar una onda senoidal, pero montada sobre los 0v (o sea, genero una onda de 2vpp que va de 0v a 2v), y se me ocurrio utilizar un divisor resistivo para lograr la tension +-v que becesito (adjunto grafico para que sea mas claro).

Afectará esto a las mediciones?

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y por que no usás un capacitor en serie con la salida para eliminar toda la componente de CC??????


----------



## Lord Chango

No se me habia ocurrido...  
Eso fue lo que se me vino primero a la cabeza...

Grande ezavalla! Te debo una... Pasa por casa que yo pago el fernet...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lord Chango dijo:


> Grande ezavalla! Te debo una... Pasa por casa que yo pago el fernet...



De nada! Y ofrecimiento aceptado. Cuando ande por Córdoba me voy a acercar...pero el fernet no me atrae mucho ...prefiero un Gin Tonic...


----------



## fran becu

soy nuevo en el foro pero no me basto mucho tiempo para ver tus grandes aportes ezevalla, buena informacion, cuando termine el ampli que estoy haciendo, lo leere con mayor detenimiento.
muchas gracias de nuevo por el aporte. saludos!


----------



## kavo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno, ya empezamos con la construcción. Esperamos unos días para completar el trabajo para ver si Peavey hace honor a su legado. Algunas pics del inicio.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/407659/



buenas amigo Tacatomon yo tengo un cajon turbo no se si lo coces pronto subire las imagenes  lo tengo con bajo 18 pulgadas  suena bien cuando lasa musicas que sueno no tengan mucho bajos por que cuando suena el bajo profundo hace un ruido feo como que si le vibrara algo pero no se si es el bajo o el cajon... yo creo que es el cajon pero se solucionaria esto?¿


----------



## fernandoae

Alguien tiene los datos de unos BOSS CHAOS 4220?


----------



## Tacatomon

kavo dijo:


> buenas amigo Tacatomon yo tengo un cajon turbo no se si lo coces pronto subire las imagenes  lo tengo con bajo 18 pulgadas  suena bien cuando lasa musicas que sueno no tengan mucho bajos por que cuando suena el bajo profundo hace un ruido feo como que si le vibrara algo pero no se si es el bajo o el cajon... yo creo que es el cajon pero se solucionaria esto?¿



Es probable que el ruido sea de las cajas... Siempre con el tiempo, golpes y uso continuo se empieza a aflojar todo y empiezan los lindos ruidos por todos lados. Para descartar posibles problemas con el altavoz, desmontarlo y probarlo aparte. Si es la caja la culpable... Mandarla con un buen carpintero a que le haga una afinación.

Saludos!


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Aca les dejo las graficas que obtuve para mis Jahro WC6 (cuyos parametros deje en el banco de datos).

Las simulaciones las hice en el BassBox 6 Pro, porque el WinISD no me tomaba los valores.

La caja tiene dos parlantes en el mismo recinto, conectados en paralelo. Si bien la grafica es bastante fea, si ponia un parlante por recinto era bastante peor (se iba a +6dB en 200Hz)


Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Estoy en una Encrucijada con un Bafle 3 Vias.

Como bajo-medio el Altavoz Kappa Pro-12A (Frec 45-1800Hz). Pasivo 12db/oct. Linkwitz Riley
Como medio-alto un viejo altavoz de guitarra Jensen Sin datos, cono de papel, cubrepolvo de aluminio, una belleza (1500-4500Hz). 12db/oct Linkwitz Riley
Como Agudo y más alla, un driver viejisimo que todavía sirve. (4000Hz-16000+Hz). 12db/oct Linkwitz
 Riley.

Que opinan de las frecuencias de corte a grosso modo. 
El Medio-Alto, no debería de ir ahí pero se requiere por cuestiones de "Comodidad"... En fin.
El Kappa Pro trabajará como Bass Reflex, ya tiene su respuesta calculada y el volumen del cajón listo. El altavoz de guitarra que la hará de medio-alto estará en cámara sellada junto con el Driver. me preocupan los cortes. Simplemente se desea que funcione cada altavoz en su rango, la calidad de audio final no tiene mucho que ver.

Saludos!


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Estimados, me presento, me llamo Marcelo y estoy diseñando unas cajas para unos parlantes de los 80 nacionales. Para ello decidi obtener los parametros TS usando el método propuesto por Ezavalla, arme una planilla basada en la de Eza, me gustaría que la revisen, corrijan, mejoren de ser posible y lo mas importante que la usen! Eza una duda, el metodo que propusiste no usa resistencia en serie (RS)? Al menos no encontre algo que haga refrencia a esta resistencia en tu planilla TS Randall. En caso que no se utilice, el parlante corre algun riesgo? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mdbarbachuk dijo:


> Estimados, me presento, me llamo Marcelo y estoy diseñando unas cajas para unos parlantes de los 80 nacionales. Para ello decidi obtener los parametros TS usando el método propuesto por Ezavalla, *arme una planilla basada en la de Eza*, me gustaría que la revisen, corrijan, mejoren de ser posible y lo mas importante que la usen!


  
Yo no hice ninguna planilla!!!
El link que está en el primer post es al sitio de ESP, donde podés encontrar el detalle de todo el procedimiento de medición mas una planilla de Excel de la que solo debés completar algunos datos para que te entregue el valor de los parámetros T/S.
El método SI USA una resistencia en serie de 10Ω, pero como te dije, está explicado en el link correspondiente.



mdbarbachuk dijo:


> Eza una duda, el metodo que propusiste no usa resistencia en serie  (RS)? Al menos no encontre algo que haga refrencia a esta resistencia *en  tu planilla TS Randall*. En caso que no se utilice, el parlante corre  algun riesgo?


Planilla TS Randall????   
No sé de que estás hablando...  

PD: Está muy buena la planilla que has hecho, pero hay que tomar muchas mediciones para obtener los parámetros T/S. El que has usado es el método que se utiliza en los analizadores automáticos, pero para hacerlo a mano, es mucho mas corto el método de ESP.


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Toda la razón, fue otro usuario el de la planilla, raespl para ser mas exacto. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Fido2310

Hola gente del foro me llego a mi poder un parlante Boss Ava-12 pulgadas les dejo los parametros thiele-small a ver si me pueden decir que tal es y si costaria mucho ponerlo a punto ya que no se interpretar todabia los resultados del WinISD les cuento que  
lo obtuve a partir de un canje y me gustaria usarlo ya que aguanta unos bonitos 150 Wtts.

Params                                    AVA12

Dia.                                            12

Pwr.                                          150

Watts Peak                                 300

Re                                                 3.2 Ohms

Fs                                               35 Hz

Vas                                            150 Liters

Mms                                             60 Grams

Qms                                               5.54

Qes                                                0.41

Qts                                                0.39

Xmax                                             5.5 mm

Dejo adjuntado el archivo para descomprimirlo, y simularlo en WinSD .Pido ayuda a todos aquellos experimentados que han finalizado sus proyectos. Mi idea es que esta caja sirva  como subwoofer trabajando en un rango de 20 a 180 Hz y exigirle un 150 W. RMS


----------



## fran becu

luego de un tiempo termine el amplificador ya que no le daba mucho tiempo, me gusto tu aporte, le dejo a los que no entienden mucho es uso del winisd un link que tiene un tuto basico, espero les sea de ayuda aunque no es mucho mi aporte, me gustaria que lo revisa eza y lo recomiendes o si nos convierte en mas ingnorantes sobre este tema. saludos 
aca el link: http://www.clubdelaudio.com.ar/vbforum/showthread.php/7797-TUTORIAL-WINISD-%28CALCULO-DE-CAJAS%29


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y si...algo de ayuda te dá, así que pueden usarlo sin problemas. Lo único malo que tiene es que usa una versión "muy vieja" (la 0.44) y conviene mucho más utilizar la 0.57 Alpha que tiene mucha mas flexibilidad de trabajo y soporta algunas cosas mas elaboradas.


----------



## fran becu

bueno graciaspor responder, me ayudopero no tengo bases teoricas para entender algunas cosas, como los picos resonancia y demas. saludos


----------



## fran becu

eza no tengo la caja para medir el vas se puede hacer con el metodo de la moneda sin problema? o es tirarse a la pileta , ah y una duda, no tenes algun link para facilitarme para entender el temita de resonancia entre parlante y caja, busque en el foro y como no tengo mucha base no entendi...gracias de ante mano.saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fran becu dijo:


> eza no tengo la caja para medir el vas se puede hacer con el metodo de la moneda sin problema? o es tirarse a la pileta


Si, se puede hacer con el método de la moneda...pero tenes que ser muy cuidadoso.



fran becu dijo:


> ah y una duda, no tenes algun link para facilitarme para entender el temita de resonancia entre parlante y caja, busque en el foro y como no tengo mucha base no entendi...gracias de ante mano.saludos!


Si no tenés base, te vas a marear mal si te metés con eso...


----------



## fran becu

si estuve buscando el el foro, y lei bastante pero no logro enteder mucho... y como decis vos me maree, y busque en la web pero me aparecian ciruictos rlc y sobre ese tipo de resoncia, la que aparecia de cajas era engorroso. bueno gracias igual. saludos


----------



## wds1978

hola como estan!! soy nuevo en el foro me llamo walter.... nesecito de su ayuda para poder construir  1 caja para woofer de 10 pulgas.. compre  1 b52 elw610 600w max potencia programada 300w 150rms impedancia 40hm 
repuesta de frecuencia 25 hz - 1500 hz 
sensibilidad 90db(1w/1m) 
iman 60oz. 
bobina 2(50mm) doble
 cononomex+kevlar tejida

segun yo  la caja debe llevar 42 litos no se si estoy bien!! pero quisiera que alguien me oriente bien con los litros para la misma quiero que tenga 1 buen sonido de grave y creo que para eso la caja tiene que ser ductada!! por favor ayuudaa con esto que me esta volviendo locooooo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

wds1978 dijo:


> *segun yo  la caja debe llevar 42 litos *no se si estoy bien!! pero quisiera que alguien me oriente bien con los litros para la misma quiero que tenga 1 buen sonido de grave y creo que para eso la caja tiene que ser ductada!! por favor ayuudaa con esto que me esta volviendo locooooo


Hummmmm.....a ver....





​
No hay caso. La bola dice que *LEAS TODO EL TEMA DESDE EL PRIMER POST* y que tal vez llegues a alguna conclusión valiosa y además, aprendes algo.


----------



## fran becu

> Hummmmm.....a ver....


 la bola magica no responde


----------



## wds1978

hola..yo de nuevo si estoy leyendo y si estoy aprendiendo..muy agradecido por eso pero quisiera que me ayudes con el winisd porque cargo mis parametros y se que me falta algo o pongo mal algo pero a hr me  sale que la caja tiene que tener 180 lit y quiero que lo vean y medigan que es lo que esta mal  por favor!!!! estos son los parametro aahh  mi woofer es 
elw610
 4 ohm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy probablemente no haya nada mal y la caja necesita los 180 litros para lograr la respuesta en frecuencia mas plana posible.
Probá achicando el volumen de la caja y vas a ver lo que sucede cuando hacés eso...y vas a seguir aprendiendo...

Pero la verdad es que seguimos adivinando...y ya te dije que la bola no funciona!!!
Por que no leés lo que has preguntado en el post anterior y evaluás la calidad de la pregunta que has hecho????


----------



## pett1921

hola, este metodo serviria para rehacer la caja de unos bafles, mi equipo es un aiwa viejo y el problema es que un bafle lo tenia arriba de una mesa y tenia full bajo y se cayo de la mesa y el otro se mojo y como es madera comprimida se esta deshaciendo poco a poco asi que con este metodo podria hacer nuevas cajas para mi equipo??


----------



## Tacatomon

pett1921 dijo:


> hola, este metodo serviria para rehacer la caja de unos bafles, mi equipo es un aiwa viejo y el problema es que un bafle lo tenia arriba de una mesa y tenia full bajo y se cayo de la mesa y el otro se mojo y como es madera comprimida se esta deshaciendo poco a poco asi que con este metodo podria hacer nuevas cajas para mi equipo??



Para hacer el trabajo desde Cero, tendrías que medir los parámetros de los altavoces. Pero, es mejor tomar las medidas de los cajones y utilizar los puertos que éstos ya tienen para hacer los "Clones".

Saludos!


----------



## pett1921

osea que no me tendira que matar mucho sino desmontar los altavoces y tomar las medidas de las cajas, eso lo puedo hacer pero que madera seria mejor y como haria con el frente porque el el frente era de plastico ??


----------



## Tacatomon

pett1921 dijo:


> osea que no me tendira que matar mucho sino desmontar los altavoces y tomar las medidas de las cajas, eso lo puedo hacer pero que madera seria mejor y como haria con el frente porque el el frente era de plastico ??



Pues, me esta preguntando cosas que usted necesita ver como resolver. La madera puede ser cualquiera... hasta MDF, teniendo cuidado de no mojarlo de nuevo. Y el frente... Puede empotrarlo de nuevo o hacerle un frente nuevo en la misma manera  Que se yo...


----------



## tatajara

Tomar bien las medidas y ponerle un buen material absorbente dentro, que puede ser tergopol, lana de vidrio y otros más
Saludos


----------



## diegosalsero

Hola a todos, habia abierto un tema y me dijeron que ya habia uno de esto, asi que bueno hago lo que me dijeron, hago el posto aca a ver si empezamos con el pie derecho:

Hola muchachos! A ver si alguien me puede dar una mano con esto. Compre un subwoofer:
philco phs-300
Woofer: 12" (300mm)
Maximun power: 1000 watts
norminal power: 500 watts
Frequency response: 35-600 hs
sensitivity: 91 db at 1W / 1m
impedance: 4 ohm
qts (total Q) : 0.40
vas (acous vol) : 60 liter

Y quisiera hacer una caja cerrada o abierta. Alguien sabe como darse cuenta leyendo esta información los litros que necesito para hacer una cerrada y los litros para hacer una ventilada y si es ventilada el diametro y largo de los o el tubo de sintonia?

Gracias!!!
Diego.

Bueno veo ,que hay de todo, si objetivamente alguien tiene esto que necesito bienvenido sea. sino todo bien, leere, de cualaquier manera les comento que ya le hice el barrido en frecuencia a este y otro woofer chino si logro los parametros los comparto luego con todos.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## diegosalsero

ezavalla dijo:


> No es un problema de "resistencia" sino de "rigidez", pero el mejor material (para mi gusto) es el MDF. Para un subwoofer podés usar MDF de 18 mm como mínimo, pero si es de alta potencia (300watts o mas) mejor que pienses en usar MDF de 25 mm, que además de la solidez y rigidez adicional te hace la caja muy pesada como para que no salga "caminando" cuando suenen los graves. Para los medios-graves para arriba, podes usar MDF de 15 mm que anda bastante bien y es barato. No uses mas fino por que te va a traer problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> RTFM (leé la ayuda).



Hola Ezavalla!
Sabes que cambie el parlante de 500WRMS Philco por el de 150WRMS chino Fortex, los dos en 12" y ahora suena mejor con el chino...jaja, de ve que no le estaba dando de comer bien, por que la potencia que tengo es una sony Xploud de 120WRMS. El Philco me falta calcular la hacer los calculos poruqe los valores de I y V en subferecuencias ya los tengo tomados, y ademas tengo el Vas. En cambio el del chino no tengo nada Pero com tengo una caja bien sellada porque la selle yo de 40lt, pienso al chino medirle el vas con el metodo del volumen. 
Ahora me envale y quiero emular los dos parlantes, ademas te cuento que esta caja la vi y tiene aglomerado de 10milimetros, y yo la hbab a agrandar a lo que me de el emulador como litreaje optimo, pero viendo tus recomendaciones parece que la vopy a tener que tirar a la basura porque seguramente me va a dar no menos de 60Lt y necesitaria segun vos madera de 18mm en MDF. Perdon por mi ignorancia pero que es MDF?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MDF = Fibrofácil = Fibra de Densidad Media.
Y con 10mm de aglomerado en caja sellada, va a emitir mas graves la propia caja que el parlante....hasta que se desarme...
Lo de los 60lts no es tan grave, pero cuando tengas los parámetros del parlante y calcules la caja, andá variando el volumen de la caja para ver los efectos sobre la respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## diegosalsero

ezavalla dijo:


> MDF = Fibrofácil = Fibra de Densidad Media.
> Y con 10mm de aglomerado en caja sellada, va a emitir mas graves la propia caja que el parlante....hasta que se desarme...
> Lo de los 60lts no es tan grave, pero cuando tengas los parámetros del parlante y calcules la caja, andá variando el volumen de la caja para ver los efectos sobre la respuesta en frecuencia.



...jajaja, y sabes que sin embargo la caja no vibra, sera que tiene por fuera alfombra, Igual son 120WRMS nada mas, 
¿Es posible en el WinISD variar el espesor de la madera para ver que pasa con la respuesta?
¿Se precisan mayores espesores de Aglomerado que de MDF?
Esta caja por dentro no tiene nada.
¿La tengo que revestir por completo por dentro, o solo el panel de atras? 
Va a ser cubica, rectangular y sellada.
Lei por alli que las sellan con masilla para autos.
¿con que pegas las maderas, cola, que masilla usas?
Sabes que si la paro con el parlante para arriva se apagan un poco los graves, y si ala acusto con el parlante cerca de la pared interna del baul sunan mejor los graves, 
¿eso es por el escazo espesor de la pared?
¿Que material me conviene, telgopor (finito con 8mm alcanza?), guata, goma espuma?
Tenia pensado agrandarla simplemente pero parece que la voy a hacer de nuevo por que con 10mm... mas me va a servir para regalarsela a mi sobrinito y que guarde los chiches o para guarda zapatos o algo asi...jajaja
La ultima, medi la resistencia, com mi tester tiene jodida la escala de mas baja de Ohm, le mande 4Volt continua y medi corriente, y me dio aprox 1A, con lo cual hice la division y me dieron el ambos parlantes 4,25Ohm aprox. Los parlantes son de 4Ohm.
¿Esta bien esto? 
¿La resistencia DC de los parlantes debe dar simpre menor o mayor o es indiferente?

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegosalsero dijo:


> ¿Es posible en el WinISD variar el espesor de la madera para ver que pasa con la respuesta?


Nop. Además no pasa nada con la respuesta del parlante. Para eso hay que medir LA CAJA, pero como es un lío, mejor hacerla de madera gruesa y amortiguarla.



diegosalsero dijo:


> ¿Se precisan mayores espesores de Aglomerado que de MDF?


Muy probablemente, por que el aglomerado es mas "elástico" que el MDF a igualdad de espesor.



diegosalsero dijo:


> ¿La tengo que revestir por completo por dentro, o solo el panel de atras?
> Va a ser cubica, rectangular y sellada.


Por todos lados excepto el panel donde va montado el parlante.



diegosalsero dijo:


> ¿con que pegas las maderas, cola, que masilla usas?


Con cola de carpintero Fortex, y para el sellado, con un tubo de sellador de ventanas que me sobró de un arreglo.



diegosalsero dijo:


> Sabes que si la paro con el parlante para arriva se apagan un poco los graves, y si ala acusto con el parlante cerca de la pared interna del baul sunan mejor los graves,
> ¿eso es por el escazo espesor de la pared?


No. Eso es por los modos resonantes del auto que excitas en cada posición.



diegosalsero dijo:


> ¿Que material me conviene, telgopor (finito con 8mm alcanza?), guata, goma espuma?


Juan Filas (te recomiendo leer sus temas) usa fieltro y guata. Yo uso lana de vidrio de la que se pone en los techos.



diegosalsero dijo:


> Tenia pensado agrandarla simplemente pero parece que la voy a hacer de nuevo por que con 10mm... mas me va a servir para regalarsela a mi sobrinito y que guarde los chiches o para guarda zapatos o algo asi...jajaja


No es una mala idea  



diegosalsero dijo:


> La ultima, medi la resistencia, com mi tester tiene jodida la escala de mas baja de Ohm, le mande 4Volt continua y medi corriente, y me dio aprox 1A, con lo cual hice la division y me dieron el ambos parlantes 4,25Ohm aprox. Los parlantes son de 4Ohm.
> ¿Esta bien esto?
> ¿La resistencia DC de los parlantes debe dar simpre menor o mayor o es indiferente?


La Re de un parlante *normalmente *es mas baja que su impedancia característica....así que te recomiendo arreglar el tester o comprar uno nuevo.


----------



## juanfilas

Edu, cuidado con rellenar con lana de vidrio, por que si el bafle es bass reflex salen despedidas mini partículas (pelos) de lana de vidrio que quedan flotando por el ambiente y pueden terminar en tus pulmones causando a largo plazo problemas varios.

Pd: encontré un producto para rellenar excelente, lo venden en las casa de alfombras y es una capa de brea asfáltica de unos 3mm con una capa de fieltro de 1,5 cm de espesor, es mas facil de poner (usas cemento de contacto) y matas dos pajaros de un tiro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Edu, cuidado con rellenar con lana de vidrio, por que si el bafle es bass reflex salen despedidas mini partículas (pelos) de lana de vidrio que quedan flotando por el ambiente y pueden terminar en tus pulmones causando a largo plazo problemas varios.


Hola Juan!
Si, se que puede salir volando, pero esta es sellada 


			
				diegosalsero dijo:
			
		

> ¿La tengo que revestir por completo por dentro, o solo el panel de atras?
> Va a ser cubica, rectangular *y sellada*.





juanfilas dijo:


> Pd: encontré un producto para rellenar excelente, lo venden en las casa de alfombras y es una capa de brea asfáltica de unos 3mm con una capa de fieltro de 1,5 cm de espesor, es mas facil de poner (usas cemento de contacto) y matas dos pajaros de un tiro


Buen hallazgo!
Sabés la marca?


----------



## juanfilas

es genérica, la pedís como fieltro para aislar alfombras y viene como te digo con la capa de brea asfáltica, supongo que dependiendo de la calidad varia el espesor de la capa de brea...


----------



## AntonioAA

Muchachos: Ojo con la brea... la tengo como un material "maldito"... cuando tiene que estar compacta se ablanda (calor) y con el tiempo y el frio se vuelve quebradiza...
Son muy jovenes Uds pero antes a los autos se les ponia brea en los guardabarros ... fue reemplazado por el protector de subcarrocerias que es base LATEX .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> *Son muy jovenes Uds *pero antes a los autos se les ponia brea en los guardabarros ... fue reemplazado por el protector de subcarrocerias que es base LATEX .


   Joven yo?  
Gracias AMIGO!!!!! Juan es joven...yo cargo 47 años  
Cambiando de tema: Sabés si el protector de subcarrocerías se banca estar en capas de 10mm o más????


----------



## AntonioAA

Y yo 54!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! juajajajajaja te gané 
El protector de subc. se aplica con una pistolita ad-hoc muy barata y en si es muy barato. El texturado "natural" sin diluir tiene copos de 1 mm a lo sumo 2mm . para conseguir 10mm -> 5 capas , sino puede estar meses secando! Para que queres 10mm? En todo caso yo pondría goma "EVA" , que viene en distintos espesores  y en todo caso la integro con una manito de protector.... Pero odio la brea, jo*er!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmm....sip...me ganaste!  

Es que tengo que hacer la prueba de adelgazar las paredes del baffle (MDF mas delgado) y ponerle suficiente "brea" o lo que sea (y ahí van los 10mm) para que "mate rápidamente" la oscilación de la pared. Si la mantengo gruesa y sin brea, el Q mecánico se vá a las nubes y cada panel se transforma en un sistema subamortiguado que mantiene las vibraciones durante mas tiempo. La idea es lograr que la caja no emita sonidos por las paredes cuando estas sean flexionadas por la presión interna del aire.

PD: Claro que hablo de cajas selladas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Las paredes gruesas subamortiguadas?? 
Y si le pones listones a lo largo? 
Y en todo caso cruzarle uno entre cada uno de las paredes opuestas? Con eso aumentarias la rigidez. 

Por otra parte tendrias que lograr que "le llegue menos" sonido a la pared ... como comente mas arriba o en otro hilo , si ves las tablas de los aislantes , para amortiguar graves necesitas espesores impracticables de lana de vidrio ... a mi me ha resultado DEMASIADO ABSORBENTE la goma espuma ( 1cm) , podrias probar con es directamente conseguir Phonak . 

Otra que me gusta como material para estas cosas ( no para recubrir sino para sellar, empalmar etc) es la pistolita "hot melt" o "glue gun" , plastico derretido, bah...

Espero te sirva algo de esto.

*Off topic*: mi odio a la brea viene de que a diferencia de San Juan ... tenemos clima humedo y lluvioso y de toda la vida se ha tenido que invertir fortunas en impermeabilizantes y padecer experimentos con "pinturas asfalticas" y despues la "membrana" ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Las paredes gruesas subamortiguadas??
> Y si le pones listones a lo largo?
> Y en todo caso cruzarle uno entre cada uno de las paredes opuestas? Con eso aumentarias la rigidez.


Claro, quedan subamortiguadas si no le ponés algo que mate las vibraciones. Y con los listones cruzados solo consigo aumentar la frecuencia de la resonancia de las paredes, pero no "apagarlas rápido"...



AntonioAA dijo:


> Por otra parte tendrias que lograr que "le llegue menos" sonido a la pared ... como comente mas arriba o en otro hilo , si ves las tablas de los aislantes , para amortiguar graves necesitas espesores impracticables de lana de vidrio ... a mi me ha resultado DEMASIADO ABSORBENTE la goma espuma ( 1cm) , podrias probar con es directamente conseguir Phonak .


El problema con lo que decís es que "puede" amortiguar el impacto del aire, pero no amortigua la transmisión de vibraciones por el montaje del parlante...y esas van derecho a las paredes del baffle, por eso la idea de pegarles un material que pueda disipar la energía de las vibraciones.



AntonioAA dijo:


> *Off topic*: mi odio a la brea viene de que a diferencia de San Juan ... tenemos clima humedo y lluvioso y de toda la vida se ha tenido que invertir fortunas en impermeabilizantes y padecer experimentos con "pinturas asfalticas" y despues la "membrana" ....


Ahhhh...pero acá nadie la da mucha bola a las pinturas asfálticas y membrana...hasta que un día llueve y empieza a gotear el techo...y ahí...LPM!!!!


----------



## Cacho

¿Y un sanguchito?
Al espesor actual se le resta el par de milímetros del protex, se divide eso por dos y tenés el espesor de la madera. Una pared de ese espesor, protex y otra pared por encima.

Hasta se me ocurre que haciendo la pared interna más fina y la externa mas gruesa podrías tener mejores resultados.
¿Qué te parece?

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Si aumentas la rigidez , sube la frecuencia , si , pero VIBRA MENOS tambien.....Podes pegarlas con silicona gruesita y cuando seque apretar los tornillos ....

El parlante podrias montarlo sobre unos "hilos" de silicona  o una "camita" ... en alguna parte vi la sugerencia de algo parecido.

Lo del "sanguche" de Cacho parece buena idea ... ma flor de laboro grosso!!! podrian ser terciadas pintadas con protex . 

Ahora... estas seguro que lo que jo..roba es el gabinete? o el pobre cono del parlante que pide pista?...
Acordate que Mr. Linkwitz recomienda hacer una prueba previa para ver si el parlante se la banca.En mi caso era notorio.

Y sino , sos bienvenido al club de los "Sinto Horn" !!!!! Aca subo la medicion de impedancia que hice con el ARTA , (monte todo el circuitaje y anda barbaro) fijate que la sintonia quedo clavada en 50Hz segun lo que habia calculado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y un sanguchito?
> Al espesor actual se le resta el par de milímetros del protex, se divide eso por dos y tenés el espesor de la madera. Una pared de ese espesor, protex y otra pared por encima.
> Hasta se me ocurre que haciendo la pared interna más fina y la externa mas gruesa podrías tener mejores resultados.
> ¿Qué te parece?


La idea es buena! lo malo es el laburo que puede llevar armar eso   



AntonioAA dijo:


> El parlante podrias montarlo sobre unos "hilos" de silicona  o una  "camita" ... en alguna parte vi la sugerencia de algo parecido.


Eso es otra cosa que tengo en "estudeo", pero ya tengo alguna ideas al respecto, como pasar los tornillos por "bujes" de goma para que no hagan contacto con el panel y también montar el parlante sobre una "arandela gigante" de algo acolchado para que no transmita vibraciones a la caja.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo del "sanguche" de Cacho parece buena idea ... ma flor de laboro grosso!!! podrian ser terciadas pintadas con protex .


Pinta algo mejor...pero como armo y atornillo la caja?   



AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora... estas seguro que lo que jo..roba es el gabinete? o el pobre cono del parlante que pide pista?...
> Acordate que Mr. Linkwitz recomienda hacer una prueba previa para ver si el parlante se la banca.En mi caso era notorio.


Es que esto no es para el subwoofer, sino para los satélites  (qu etambién llevan la TL), la idea es evitar la radiación secundaria de la caja.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Y sino , sos bienvenido al club de los "Sinto Horn" !!!!! Aca subo la  medicion de impedancia que hice con el ARTA , (monte todo el circuitaje y  anda barbaro) fijate que la sintonia quedo clavada en 50Hz segun lo que  habia calculado.


Sinto Horn...   
Naa....no me gustan los bass-reflex ni los horns . Los primeros son incontrolables y los segundo se pueden controlar...poniendo mas madera 
PD: Buen ajuste el que has logrado!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Supongamos que haces un frente igual al que tenes , a ese fijas el parlante como siempre , despues agrandas bien el agujero del parlante que tenias antes... y pegas el nuevo frente con un buen espesor de silicona ??? .... algo asi hice para reducir mis viejos baffles de 12" a los GB de 10".

Ahora bien ... taaanto van a vibrar los satelites??? con la potencia que manejan??? Fijate que abri mi primer tema, (poco exitoso por cierto )":  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post503276
...porque a descubri que a mi me pasa LO MISMO con mis satelites pero creo que el tema pasa por ahi.

Voy a empezar a hacer pruebas sobre el tema ...seguire contando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora bien ... taaanto van a vibrar los satelites??? con la potencia que manejan??? Fijate que abri mi primer tema, (poco exitoso por cierto )":
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post503276


Mis satélites manejan 50W de pico, pero nunca les meto mas de dos o tres wats por que tienen una sensibilidad de 94.5 dB/W/m. Lo que sucede es que estoy por hacer una serie de experimentos para verificar un par de teorías...y lo que dice Linkwitz es cierto: Si la superficie de la caja es 10 veces la del cono del parlante, la caja irradia lo mismo que el parlante con un desplazamiento 10 veces mas chico  .... si le permitimos que vibre sin apagar rápido las vibraciones.
PD: El tema lo ví hace unos días, y espero que Juan Filas participe en algún momento, por que el tiene varios gráficos medidos donde muestra los efectos de la difracción por borde en un tweeter. Si no, dale una mirada a los temas de él, por que creo que los publicó en alguna parte.
También voy a buscar entres mis archivos, por que creo tener un soft que te permite estimar los efectos de la difracción en un baffle e incluso la red para corregirlo.



AntonioAA dijo:


> ...porque a descubri que a mi me pasa LO MISMO con mis satelites pero creo que el tema pasa por ahi.
> Voy a empezar a hacer pruebas sobre el tema ...seguire contando.


Esperamos novedades!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahora bien: vos queres que la caja "reproduzca" tambien? o queres matar eso??

La "solucion final" para el tema cajas es simularlas por Elementos Finitos.... asi hacen las de plastico!
No tenes algun Mecanico (Ing.) en la Facu? 
Un amigo mio anduvo en eso hace tiempo , incluso hizo un soft ( en DOS ) ... pero hace siglos.

Para colmo de odios , ayer estuve en el Centro y vi unas columnitas LG ( si, esas chinas berretas pero...)
con los baffles de frente CILINDRICO y los parlantes en capsulitas redondas adelantadas , si eso no es para la difraccion...que no valga. Son tan nuevas que ni en la pagina de LG las veo para mostrarte....

Lo de la red para corregir el BaffleStep la tengo ,es para el primer "refuerzo" pero tambien lleva a una perdida horrible de rendimiento ( es como la zobel ) y ademas modifica la fase en plena zona audible .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora bien: vos queres que la caja "reproduzca" tambien? o queres matar eso??


Lo que quiero es que la caja NO reproduzca, por eso las amortiguaciones...



AntonioAA dijo:


> La "solucion final" para el tema cajas es simularlas por Elementos Finitos.... asi hacen las de plastico!
> No tenes algun Mecanico (Ing.) en la Facu?
> Un amigo mio anduvo en eso hace tiempo , incluso hizo un soft ( en DOS ) ... pero hace siglos.


Conozco un par de delirantes que suelen andar con eso....voy a tratar de conversar con ellos 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo de la red para corregir el BaffleStep la tengo ,es para el primer "refuerzo" pero tambien lleva a una perdida horrible de rendimiento ( es como la zobel ) y ademas modifica la fase en plena zona audible .....


Sip...es "parecida" a una zobel.  Ves la ventaja de filtrar en activo?


----------



## juanfilas

¡La discusión que me estaba perdiendo! muy interesante los temas que están tratando. En mi anterior proyecto que hable mucho con Edu, hablamos de experimentar de atornillar el parlante a una base separada del bafle (o a una arandela grade por tornillo) y unir esto al resto del bafle con algún material que absorba las vibraciones, como goma, silicona, etc... El problema que me encontré es que como siempre esto es un equilibrio,y al meter tanta cosa cerca del parlante aumentaba la compresión ya que las ondas no tenían un buen escape trasero para luego amortiguarlas. La solución mas básica y con menos compromisos me parece que es la de brea asfáltica pegada en todas las paredes que hace de amortiguador de la onda que se transmite por la misma y ademas esta probada por sr. Linkwitz que es uno de los pocos que podemos leer que trabajan bajo el método científico.
Con respecto a la difracción por borde, es bastante complicada de "combatir" pero apenas pueda subo al post de Antonio como hice para cambia de esto: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 42138

a esto: (ver desde los 2000hz)

Ver el archivo adjunto 48656

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> La solución mas básica y con menos compromisos me parece que es la de brea asfáltica pegada en todas las paredes que hace de amortiguador de la onda que se transmite por la misma y ademas esta probada por sr. Linkwitz que es uno de los pocos que podemos leer que trabajan bajo el método científico.


Yo estoy seguro que esta es la solución mas simple y efectiva...pero cuando Antonio me habló del PROTEX dije.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es que parece tan fácil de aplicar.....


----------



## AntonioAA

Protex = inalterable! Brea = c..ca !!! cambia totalmente segun temperatura....

Juan : Tu curva inicial es IDENTICA a la que estoy viendo en mis parlantitos!! ....ya vi que el facetado de tus baffles no es aleatorio ni para "rostro" ..... Espero me honres poniendo algo en mi thread..

Hasta ahora lo mas ilustrativo si bien no explicativo que vi , esta en lo del amigo Pablo Crespo :
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/baflestep/baflestep.htm

Ese grafiquito horrible es muy clarito de la direccion en que hay que ir .....

Estimado Profe Zavalla: A MI me decis de las ventajas del crossover activo?!?!?! apenas vi la idea hace un par de años corri a armarlo !!


----------



## diegosalsero

Esavalla, Antonio, muchachos, muchas gracias por los secretitos! Les cuento que no entro al tema hace dos dias y ya hay bocha de post, de cualquier manera auque mis inquietudes estan varios kilometroas mas abajo sus conocimientos, no pude soportar no leer todito hasta el final. La verdad que recontra interesante pero entendi muy poco, lo que me falta aprender mamita...

Esvalla te cuento que medi la resistencia con otro tester y me dio 4,1 Ohm, lo cual confira los 4,2 Ohm que habia medido mandandole continua al parlante y midiendo V e I, será entonces que no es un parlante de 4Ohm caracteristicos, sino que de 5 Ohm ...jajaja, el que los fabrica habra dicho una vuelta mas, una vuelta menos que calienta...jaja 
Muchachos recomeindenme algo facil de instalar para aislar las paredes internas, que en audio estoy empezando. Ustedes disen pintar con brea y sobre eso pegar el fieltro? El semento de contacto para pegar el fieltro arriva de la brea? Pinensen algo facil y suficientemente decente para alguien que recien empieza, mas adelante empesare con efecto borde y todas esas cosas. 
Por el momento les cuento que tengo todos los numeros de los dos parlantes el tema es me estoy tomando mi tiempo antes de meterlos en el simulador, por que quiero entender lo que me de, porque para repetir como loro lo que me dice el emulador para eso me quedo con la caja que tengo, estoy leyendo todos los link de este tema de a poquito para saber que joraka estoy haciendo...jajaja

Muchas gracias!
Cuando me sienta listo como para interpretar las curvas y/fenomenos metere los valores y les cuento. Y en ese momento me ganare un bolsito cruzado, unas sandalias, y una flauta traversa de bambu...jajaja.

Diegol.


----------



## AntonioAA

Diego: te la hago corta...
Barato: lana de vidrio ( la que ponen en los cielorrasos ) pegada con cola si tenes paciencia o cemento de contacto si sos atolondrado como yo.... Seria bueno fijarla con tachuelas con un redondelito de carton a modo de arandela...pero FIJALAS BIEN que si se desprende una ...al parlante directo !!! ( yo no lo uso )

Mas caro y profesional: Fieltro de tapiceria ( lo que va debajo de la alfombra de los autos ) con cemento de contacto...
Goma espuma: es muy brava ...mata demasiado a menos que las cajas sean muy malas....

Dale para adelante que todos empezamos asi ....


----------



## juanfilas

Antonio, tengo mis dudas de que la goma espuma "mate" la onda "demasiado" ya que esto es exactamente lo que queremos lograr, para mi la goma espuma lo que logra es achicar el tamaño interno del bafle (dependiendo de la densidad) y eso es lo que escuchas, un bafle con con el litraje incorrecto, y por este mismo motivo es que en los paneles absorbentes de goma espuma son de forma como montañas y no lisos, ya que si son lisos no absorben mucho (absorben mas por geometría que por material) ojo no estoy seguro, que alguien me corrija si me confundo..

Diego: usa guata en vez de lana de vidrio, es mas sana y mas barata y amortiguan lo mismo, con capas de fieltro y guata logras un resultado mejor

El tema del protex es cuestión de probarlo y ver cuanto sale, ya que la brea asfáltica es muy barata y el resultado es sobresaliente, la densidad del protex es parecida a la brea asfáltica?


----------



## Fogonazo

Calculador On-Line para facilitar la determinación de parámetros T & S

​


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan: No te puedo demostrar lo de la goma espuma... solo que arme unos baffles con eso ( sencillitos, con parlantes de auto para la quinta ) y NO SONABAN... eran apenas 2cm , cuando le arranqué literalmente unos buenos pedazos , empezo a sonar . Diras que es subjetivo ( y yo tambien ) Por esa epoca el volumen en realidad era un poco excesivo , ni habia incursionado en T/S ni nada. No te olvides del Phonak que no es otra cosa que goma espuma densa , con formita, esta bien pero es para hacer ambientes ANECOICOS . Es mas , les habia puesto unos pedazos muy parecidos que tenia de unos embalajes ....

Fogonazo: Despues de probar el ARTA , mejor dicho el LIMB que es parte del paquete.. es "T/S in a minute"  !!! ... ta bueno de todos modos , no vaya a ser que me "chamusques"


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> ...Fogonazo: Despues de probar el ARTA , mejor dicho el LIMB que es parte del paquete.. es "T/S in a minute"  !!! ... ta bueno de todos modos , no vaya a ser que me "chamusques"



A pedido de la concurrencia 




*Audio Measurement and Analysis Software*​


----------



## diegosalsero

AntonioAA dijo:


> Diego: te la hago corta...
> Barato: lana de vidrio ( la que ponen en los cielorrasos ) pegada con cola si tenes paciencia o cemento de contacto si sos atolondrado como yo.... Seria bueno fijarla con tachuelas con un redondelito de carton a modo de arandela...pero FIJALAS BIEN que si se desprende una ...al parlante directo !!! ( yo no lo uso )
> 
> Mas caro y profesional: Fieltro de tapiceria ( lo que va debajo de la alfombra de los autos ) con cemento de contacto...
> Goma espuma: es muy brava ...mata demasiado a menos que las cajas sean muy malas....
> 
> Dale para adelante que todos empezamos asi ....



Gracias Antonio, Perfecto, de cualquier manera te cuento que para mi, material mas caro, pero menor complicacion y menor tiempo de colocacion, a la larga es mas barato, y si es mas profesional mejor todavia. Pondero mucho el tiempo, ya que es de uno de los recursos que menos dispongo. En este maldito mundo moderno es crucial ponderar esto. 
Y el feltro lo venderan en casa de pinturas? Por que casa de alfombras no teng ninguna cerca.
O en ferreterias?


----------



## juanfilas

en casa de gomas también se consigue, pero acordate que mejor si metes otro material como guata sumado al fieltro mejor, la guata no sale ni 30 pesos el metro y como cada material amortigua distintas longitudes de onda en mayor o menor medida siempre conviene hacer un "sandwich" de dos materiales

saludos


----------



## diegosalsero

juanfilas dijo:


> en casa de gomas también se consigue, pero acordate que mejor si metes otro material como guata sumado al fieltro mejor, la guata no sale ni 30 pesos el metro y como cada material amortigua distintas longitudes de onda en mayor o menor medida siempre conviene hacer un "sandwich" de dos materiales
> 
> saludos



Perdona mi ignorancia, pero para que sirve revestirlas por dentro, me baja la potencia acustica emitida? 
La guata la compro en una merceria o ferreteria o casa de gomas? pegado a la pared pongo el fieltro con pegamento y la guata la pego con pegamento ensima del fieltro?
Me va a achicar los litros de la caja?

Gracias!


----------



## juanfilas

Hola, la guata y el fieltro es para amortiguar la onda que sale por atras del parlante ya que si no haces esto se crean ondas estacionarias que crean distorsiones.
Los litros no van a bajar, al revez, se van a incrementar en un 20% aproximadamente (esto es por que te cambia la elasticidad dentro del bafle) fisicamente ocupa lugar, pero virtualmente lo añade 
Y si, a las paredes del bafle le pegas el fieltro y sobre este la guata, yo uso pegamento de contacto tipo poxirran, igualmente, no se que bafle estas armando, pero si no consigues fieltro con guata sola basta, el fieltro pone su "granito de arena" para mejorar el todo, pero no es indispensable.

Saludos


----------



## diegosalsero

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola, la guata y el fieltro es para amortiguar la onda que sale por atras del parlante ya que si no haces esto se crean ondas estacionarias que crean distorsiones.
> Los litros no van a bajar, al revez, se van a incrementar en un 20% aproximadamente (esto es por que te cambia la elasticidad dentro del bafle) fisicamente ocupa lugar, pero virtualmente lo añade
> Y si, a las paredes del bafle le pegas el fieltro y sobre este la guata, yo uso pegamento de contacto tipo poxirran, igualmente, no se que bafle estas armando, pero si no consigues fieltro con guata sola basta, el fieltro pone su "granito de arena" para mejorar el todo, pero no es indispensable.
> 
> Saludos



Lei un articulo que anda por alli, no se si sera tuyo, ya perdi la cuenta de todo lo que lei. Pero dicen que la guata no tiene efecto en los graves, y que la guata solo funciona para medios y agudos. Y que para los graves hay que poner primero una lamina de corcho, pero no se si sera cierto esto, y de ser asi de cuanto espesor deberia ser ese corcho, o la brea cumple la funcion de encargarse de los grabes?



ezavalla dijo:


> Muy buenos datos! Es un muy buen resumen de los calculos necesarios para un crossover pasivo!
> Acá les paso un link.... Saludos!



Hola Ezavalla!
fijate que en la primera pagina hay unso errores tremendos en las formulas de los calculos de Qms que pone Raiz de Rmax y no puede ser poruqe el Q no tienen unidades y quedaria cualquier unidad de resistencia y el Qes que pone tambien Rmax y tampoco puede ser poque no se le puede restar un numero adimensionar a una resistencia.

El error por que lo que vi viene de esta pagina y de otras que se han copiado de esta:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/thiele.htm 
Que ademas esta mal sumado el Qts que multiplica cuando tiene que sumar y vice versa.
CUIDADO!!!! hay varias paginas con este error, y despues el winIsd te tira cualquiera, cuantos cristianos habran puesto a pisar papeles injustamente con sus parlantes!!!!

El razonamiento a seguir es el del PDF de 1.12MB de calculo de parametros T/S del mensaje numero 16 de la primera pagina del usuario "dcmdcm" Que dice que r0=R0/Re  con R0=Rmax entonces se ve que el error viene en confundirse r0 con R0 y por ende Rmax.
r0 es simplemente un numero adimensional una proporcion resistiva sin unidad. 
R0 es Rmax. 

O sea en las furmulas erroneas bastaria con poner (Rmax/Re) en lugar de donde dice Rmax.

Chan, Chan!

PD: (Idea/opinon) Por que digo esto? Por que seria bueno que alguien le pida al moderador que ponga un mensaje justo despues del primero tuyo o en algun lado aclarando este error y que tengan cuidado con todas las paginas erroneas.


----------



## juanfilas

Si te modifica la respuesta en graves ya que al cambiar la elasticidad del aire dentro del bafle te varia el volumen "virtual" interno, pero si, la función es amortiguar las ondas de unos 300-400hz en adelante (que también se reproducen) El corcho o la brea cumplen la misma función y es la de eliminar en lo posible la irradiación secundaria al transmitirse las vibraciones del parlante a las paredes del bafle. Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

La amortiguacion de los materiales es PROPORCIONAL a la frecuencia, absorberá en todas pero es mas  "facil" a frecuencias mas altas... Cada material tiene su escala , solo que no es facil encontrarla .

Respecto a la pagina de pcpaudio , TIENE ERRORES en la determinacion de los parametros como bien dice Diego , no coincide la expresion publicada con la formula que usa realmente.....

Ahora estoy usando la planilla de Elliot ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegosalsero dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ezavalla!
> fijate que en la primera pagina hay unso errores tremendos en las  formulas de los calculos de Qms que pone Raiz de Rmax y no puede ser  poruqe el Q no tienen unidades y quedaria cualquier unidad de  resistencia y el Qes que pone tambien Rmax y tampoco puede ser poque no  se le puede restar un numero adimensionar a una resistencia.


Me podés decir en la primera página de que?????....no sé a cual documento te referís...


----------



## diegosalsero

ezavalla dijo:


> Me podés decir en la primera página de que?????....no sé a cual documento te referís...



Buenas!
Es el post "numero 3" de la primera pagina del usuario "raespl" y el error es en:
Qms y Qes, que para mi en los lugares donde dice Rmax deberia decir (Rmax/Re). Y la planilla thielle Randall.zip que cargo en este mismo post acarrea estos mismos errores.

Y ademas hay un monton te paginas que copiaron este error y una de ellas es:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/thiele.htm 

El razonamiento correcto es el del PDF:    Donde ejecutan el desarrollo de la deduccion de las formulas Qms, Qes, Qts, y definen: R0, r0, R1, r1, Re, Rmax. Donde R0 no es igual a r0. Donde r0 es una proporcion entre R0 y Re. R0 es iguala Rmax y esta medido en Ohm pero r0 al ser una proporcion no tiene unidades, igual que Q. r0 y r1 son proporciones resistivas que no tienen unidad, es simplemente un numero. Y “Q” es en general un factor de merito, o factor de selectividad y que debería reflejar cuan punteaguda es una campana de gaus , y como tal esta definido como la proporción  entre una frecuencia de resonancia  y su ancho en frecuencia y por ende no puede tener unidad tampoco   

Como te decía, la equivocación viene de confundir R0 con r0.

El razonamiento correcto del desarrollo de la deduccion esta en la primera pagina  “post numero 16” del usuario “dcmdcm” en el documento adjunto:
parametros_thiele_small_108.pdf (1,12 MB (Megabytes), 731 visitas)

Fíjate, creo que tengo razón. Ahora cito ese mensaje del error.

Saluti 

PD. Si comprabas que el equivocado soy yo, entonces te pido que digas a algún moderador que borre mis dos últimos mensajes referidos a este tema para no confundir a nadie.



raespl dijo:


> Hola, buenas a todos, con este mensaje, que creo que es el primero, aprovecho para presentarme en esta comunidad....
> .....Ahora ya solo queda matemáticas:
> 
> Qms = Fs*√(Rmax) / (F2-F1)    F2 es el polo mayor que F1, no puede dar negativo.
> Qes = Qms / (Rmax-1)
> Qts=1/((1/Qms)+(1/Qes))   La misma formula que si Qms y Qes fueran resis en paralelo.
> 
> PD: Todo aquel que tenga que aportar algo o alguna corrección a algo que he dicho, será bien recibido.
> Saludos.



Hola a todos!
Como vi que andan dando vueltas por allí algunas formulas incorrectas para despejar dudas escribí esta:

SISNTESIS DE LA DEDUCCION DE FORMULAS “CORRECTAS” DE LOS PARAMETROS THIELLE AND SMALL

Saluti!!!!



juanfilas dijo:


> Si te modifica la respuesta en graves ya que al cambiar la elasticidad del aire dentro del bafle te varia el volumen "virtual" interno, pero si, la función es amortiguar las ondas de unos 300-400hz en adelante (que también se reproducen) El corcho o la brea cumplen la misma función y es la de eliminar en lo posible la irradiación secundaria al transmitirse las vibraciones del parlante a las paredes del bafle. Saludos



Muchas gracias pro esta explicacion, saben que voy leyendo de a poco los temas de ustedes, y la verdad que es algo muy muy groso, los felicito a todos. Algun dia tendre ese conocimiento.



AntonioAA dijo:


> La amortiguacion de los materiales es PROPORCIONAL a la frecuencia, absorberá en todas pero es mas  "facil" a frecuencias mas altas... Cada material tiene su escala , solo que no es facil encontrarla .
> 
> Respecto a la pagina de pcpaudio , TIENE ERRORES en la determinacion de los parametros como bien dice Diego , no coincide la expresion publicada con la formula que usa realmente.....
> 
> Ahora estoy usando la planilla de Elliot ....



Gracias por confirmar esto por que pense que un momento que estabaloco por que son muchas las paginas que han propagado este error. fijate que alli escribi un pequeño documentito aclaratorio. 
Che antonio, me confunde una cosa. Si es mas facil absorver frecuencias altas, como son justamente las altas las que son mas facil de trasmitir a distancia, son las que mas lejos llegan porque justamente sera que rebotan en cualquier superficie e incluso son las que se usan en los ecografos, sonares y en el sistema de localizacion y alerta temprana de lso murcielagos. Y en cambio las bajas son muy complicadas de trasmitir y se pierden rapido y llegan a poca distancia y se necesita mas recursos y mayores potencias para trasmitirlas. Parecido como las ondas de radio y las microondas. O sea que seria que las bajas se absorven en cualqueir lugar? Bueno como sera la cosa?

Un Abrazo!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Diego : Respecto a la propagacion de ondas nos vamos lejos del topic , pero sin ser experto te la contesto cortita:
1- No mezclar ondas acusticas con electromagnéticas. 
2- Tienen algo en comun que es la direccionalidad : un tweeter lo escuchas solo frente a el... y las emisoras de FM solo tienen alcande de VISTA DE ANTENA con respecto a la AM que es de frecuencias mas bajas... Las frecuencias mas bajas de ambas "doblan" alrededor de los obstaculos ( DIFRACCION )
3- Cuando pones musica fuerte ,  que es lo  que le molesta mas a tu vecino? Los graves ,no? o sea que se atenuan MENOS....
4- Lo que vos decis es porque nuestro oido es mas sensible a frecuencias medias-altas ( 4000Hz) por tanto para que un grave sea audible necesita mas potencia , ademas que es mas dificil mover un cono de un woofer que un medio o un tweeter . Tambien requieren mayor desplazamiento de aire para la misma SPL
Espero ser claro , ya parezco el Discovery Channel....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me parece que se están haciendo un lío importante por meter cosas que no son del tema tratado.

Tienen que pensar en lo que sucede ADENTRO del baffle (caja), no afuera...OK?
Las dimensiones de la caja determinan "modos resonantes", que no son mas que el conjunto de frecuencias a las cuales se producen *ondas estacionarias*. Para que pueda haber una onda estacionaria, su longitud de onda debe ser multiplo de alguna dimensión de la caja. Por ejemplo, cuando hice el diseño del sub, me preocupé para que mas o menos guardara relaciones doradas para que no pudieran generarse ondas estacionarias de la misma frecuencia en diferentes direcciones...lo que hace que se amplifiquen mas de la cuenta. Pero aparte de eso, con el programita *Boxnotes *calculé cual era la frecuencia resonante mas baja que se generaba y resultó ser de 343Hz. Como yo corto el sub con un LR de cuarto orden a 73Hz, no me calenté mucho mas...pero sabiendo que el parlante es medio ped...rro, le metí una buena cantidad de fibra de vidrio por dos motivos:


 "Agrandar" la caja a los valores calculados con el WinISD.
 Matar las resonancias "posiblemente" creadas por las distorsiones propias del parlante, electricas y mecánicas...que seguro que eran mayores de 343Hz.
Se vá entendiendo la idea??????

Bueno, en un baffle mas chico, tipo satélite, pasa lo mismo, pero los modos resonantes son mas altos en frecuencia y entonces es mas fácil matarlas con guata, lana de vidrio o filetro.
En bajas frecuencias NO SE PRODUCEN MODOS RESONANTES por que las dimensiones de la caja no dan para que sucedan, pero ahora SI HACEN VIBRAR las paredes del baffle (como inflándolas), y en casos criticos, pueden emitir mas las paredes que el parlante  . Ahí viene lo de la brea asfáltica para matar las vibraciones lo más rápido posible con algo que disipe rápido la energía vibrante...NO LA ONDA DE BF...

Queda mas o menos claro?????

PD: Luego veo lo de los parámetros T/S, pero me parece que tenés razón...



diegosalsero dijo:


> Buenas!
> Es el post "numero 3" de la primera pagina del usuario "raespl" y el error es en:
> Qms y Qes, que para mi en los lugares donde dice Rmax deberia decir (Rmax/Re). Y la planilla thielle Randall.zip que cargo en este mismo post acarrea estos mismos errores.
> 
> Y ademas hay un monton te paginas que copiaron este error y una de ellas es:
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/thiele.htm
> 
> El razonamiento correcto es el del PDF:    Donde ejecutan el desarrollo de la deduccion de las formulas Qms, Qes, Qts, y definen: R0, r0, R1, r1, Re, Rmax. Donde R0 no es igual a r0. Donde r0 es una proporcion entre R0 y Re. R0 es iguala Rmax y esta medido en Ohm pero r0 al ser una proporcion no tiene unidades, igual que Q. r0 y r1 son proporciones resistivas que no tienen unidad, es simplemente un numero. Y “Q” es en general un factor de merito, o factor de selectividad y que debería reflejar cuan punteaguda es una campana de gaus , y como tal esta definido como la proporción  entre una frecuencia de resonancia  y su ancho en frecuencia y por ende no puede tener unidad tampoco
> 
> *Como te decía, la equivocación viene de confundir R0 con r0*.



El planteo y corrección de las ecuaciones que has desarrollado está OK! pero dudo mucho de que el problema provenga de confundir R0 con r0. Mas me parece que han mezclado ecuaciones con otras en las que RE está normalizado a 1 (con lo que Rmax es en realidad Rmax/RE), entonces donde dice raíz(Rmax) debería decir raiz(del valor numérico de Rmax)...pero bueno...lo que has hecho está perfecto!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Quien dijo lo contrario , Profe?? 
Yo avise que era off-topic por la pregunta de Diego .... 
Todo vino sobre las capacidades de amortiguacion de los materiales vs. frecuencia , despues salio lo de la propagacion .
Y lo de la "inflamacion" de la caja y los problemas con las vibraciones les pasan a los que les gustan las cajas cerradas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa....es que parecía que diego intentaba matar las ondas dentro de la caja mediante amortiguación, pero no apuntaba a "ninguna onda" en particular...y las variaciones de la presión del aire son necesarias para que funken las cajas cerradas y abiertas, así que no tiene caso matarlas...


----------



## diegosalsero

AntonioAA dijo:


> Diego : Respecto a la propagacion de ondas nos vamos lejos del topic , pero sin ser experto te la contesto cortita:
> 1- No mezclar ondas acusticas con electromagnéticas.
> 2- Tienen algo en comun que es la direccionalidad : un tweeter lo escuchas solo frente a el... y las emisoras de FM solo tienen alcande de VISTA DE ANTENA con respecto a la AM que es de frecuencias mas bajas... Las frecuencias mas bajas de ambas "doblan" alrededor de los obstaculos ( DIFRACCION )
> 3- Cuando pones musica fuerte ,  que es lo  que le molesta mas a tu vecino? Los graves ,no? o sea que se atenuan MENOS....
> 4- Lo que vos decis es porque nuestro oido es mas sensible a frecuencias medias-altas ( 4000Hz) por tanto para que un grave sea audible necesita mas potencia , ademas que es mas dificil mover un cono de un woofer que un medio o un tweeter . Tambien requieren mayor desplazamiento de aire para la misma SPL
> Espero ser claro , ya parezco el Discovery Channel....



Hola Antonio! bueno te puedo decir que todo suma y que el discovery sirve, la parte conceptual de la acustica explicada para gente que empieza como es mi caso es tan importante como los fundamentos mas teoricos y cientificos, la construccion del conocimiento no es algo facil, y muchas veces hay que empezar asi, con analogias de cosas que si conocemos, para despues tal vez escuchar a gente groza que se dedica al Audio como Ezvalla, etc. Estoy muy contento con todos porque me di cuenta que la acustica es una rama de la fisica muy apetitosa, interesante y muy compleja con un largo camino para transitar.  Un ex Profesor mio ya fallecido que merece todos los honores por ser un gran profesional con gran vocacion y ex titular de la Comision nacional de telecomunicaciones decia: La inteligencia humana es una inteligencia muy primitiva porque necesitamos aislar todos los fenomenos para entenderlos y ademas de aislarlos necesitamos modelizarlos en graficos, y ecuaciones cuando en verdad todos los fenomenos en la naturaleza se suceden todos juntos y mescaldos como una gran orquesta sonando y para poder difrutarla tener escuchar intrumento por instrumento pero antes analizar cada partitura de cada instrumento compas por compas. Todo aquello que ayuda a conducir al entendimiento de la fisica el algo grande por mas pequenio que sea. Hoy, ace un rato, me baniaba en la ducha y al escuchar el regttumbar agudo y reververante de las gotas del agua pensaba todos los fenomenos acusticos que se tenian que suceder para que esa onda sonora llegue de esa forma a mi oido, y me di cuenta el el banio era una GRAN CAJA ACUSTICA, UN GRAN BAFLE, y me acordaba lo que decia Ezavalla o JuaFilas, etc, que dentro de una caja hay que evitar ondas estacionarias porque rebotan, y me pregunte que seria de un bafle si en vez de revestirlo internamente con lana de vidrio lo revestiriamos internamente con ceramica, y despues tome conciencia que yo estaba adentro de ese esperimento viviendolo en carne propia, y me dije: El agua choca en el piso y se producen propagacion de ondas en el agua y de alli se irradia al aire y de alli se suceden una infinidad d fenomenos para que mi odido escuche lo que escucha y pensar que no tentiendo lo que esta sucediendo ni siquiera en un 1%, y pensar que gente muy grosa de aca tendria el poder se saberlo. Y me dije, es incrtei ble, si yo tubiera un poquito de ese poder veria todo el mundo diferente.


Gracias a vos y a todos!



ezavalla dijo:


> Me parece que se están haciendo un lío importante por meter cosas que no son del tema tratado.
> 
> Tienen que pensar en lo que sucede ADENTRO del baffle (caja), no afuera...OK?
> Las dimensiones de la caja determinan "modos resonantes", que no son mas que el conjunto de frecuencias a las cuales se producen *ondas estacionarias*. Para que pueda haber una onda estacionaria, su longitud de onda debe ser multiplo de alguna dimensión de la caja. Por ejemplo, cuando hice el diseño del sub, me preocupé para que mas o menos guardara relaciones doradas para que no pudieran generarse ondas estacionarias de la misma frecuencia en diferentes direcciones...lo que hace que se amplifiquen mas de la cuenta. Pero aparte de eso, con el programita *Boxnotes *calculé cual era la frecuencia resonante mas baja que se generaba y resultó ser de 343Hz. Como yo corto el sub con un LR de cuarto orden a 73Hz, no me calenté mucho mas...pero sabiendo que el parlante es medio ped...rro, le metí una buena cantidad de fibra de vidrio por dos motivos:
> 
> 
> "Agrandar" la caja a los valores calculados con el WinISD.
> Matar las resonancias "posiblemente" creadas por las distorsiones propias del parlante, electricas y mecánicas...que seguro que eran mayores de 343Hz.
> Se vá entendiendo la idea??????
> 
> Bueno, en un baffle mas chico, tipo satélite, pasa lo mismo, pero los modos resonantes son mas altos en frecuencia y entonces es mas fácil matarlas con guata, lana de vidrio o filetro.
> En bajas frecuencias NO SE PRODUCEN MODOS RESONANTES por que las dimensiones de la caja no dan para que sucedan, pero ahora SI HACEN VIBRAR las paredes del baffle (como inflándolas), y en casos criticos, pueden emitir mas las paredes que el parlante  . Ahí viene lo de la brea asfáltica para matar las vibraciones lo más rápido posible con algo que disipe rápido la energía vibrante...NO LA ONDA DE BF...
> 
> Queda mas o menos claro?????
> 
> PD: Luego veo lo de los parámetros T/S, pero me parece que tenés razón...
> 
> 
> 
> El planteo y corrección de las ecuaciones que has desarrollado está OK! pero dudo mucho de que el problema provenga de confundir R0 con r0. Mas me parece que han mezclado ecuaciones con otras en las que RE está normalizado a 1 (con lo que Rmax es en realidad Rmax/RE), entonces donde dice raíz(Rmax) debería decir raiz(del valor numérico de Rmax)...pero bueno...lo que has hecho está perfecto!!!!





Hola Ezavalla!
La verdad que impecable lo tuyo. fuerte y claro, y me da ganas de volverlo a leer, pero lo voy a hacer despues, igual tengo tanta cosas que leer de ustedes...
Ah... Por lo de lo T/S, me alegro que haya llegado a buen puerto.
Quedate tranquilo que mas adelante seguramente que me vas a tener haciendote algua pregunta reflexiva, por ahora, como simpre lo digo, quiero leer mas, por que leyendo la calidad de las preguntas es mejor, y el que no este dispuesto a internalizar todos estos conceptos, le aconcejo que ni se gaste que ponga cualquier parlante con cualqueir caja, la acustica es algo muy complejo y elegante de la fisica. Es como tomar un buen vino, o un tetra. Para aprovecharlo y valorarlo hay que afinar el paladar. Con la acuastica hay que afinar el cerebro y el oido, y en lo posible tratar de pedirle a dioz fuerza para ser humilde porque es la unica forma de seguir aprendiendo, te lo dice alguien que se la creia que se las sabia todas, y tubo que bajar diezz millones de cambios para seguir creciendo.

Gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Diego por tu mención , me alegro que te haya servido , pero tené cuidado que podes terminar loco como nosotros ....Que linda que es la Fisica !! 
Ultimamente vengo "repasando" un monton de cosas con mi Hija ... que ESTUDIA INGENIERIA (3ro.) Babas enormes me chorrean, disculpen ...jejejeje


----------



## diegosalsero

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias Diego por tu mención , me alegro que te haya servido , pero tené cuidado que podes terminar loco como nosotros ....Que linda que es la Fisica !!
> Ultimamente vengo "repasando" un monton de cosas con mi Hija ... que ESTUDIA INGENIERIA (3ro.) Babas enormes me chorrean, disculpen ...jejejeje



Que lindo bueno te felicito que te haya salido estudiosa. Pero tiene mucho que ver el hecho que vos te pongas con ella. porque para pesar pesar de tu orgullo como hombre de ciencia, te puedo asegurar que tu hija apreciara mucho mas tu compania que tu propio conocimento, y eso puede hacer la diferencia que un pibe estudie o no en un futuro, y eso es lo que se lleva, y como cosa secundaria pero no menos importante tu conocimiento. Al final la lucha como meta final del hombre haga la actividad que haga, es siempre la misma, el afecto de los demas, en forma de reconocimento, en forma de atension, en forma de compania. Mi hermana menor tambien estudia Ingenieria. En fin, la Fisica Acustica, es una de aquellas cosas que me hace pensar que Dios existe y que es un  cientifico.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Muy buen dia compañeros, a ver si me puedan echar una mano con estos parlantes. Son  4 parlantes JBL GTO 938 (6x9) que encajone en 2 cajas de 70 litros una vez introduje los parametros thielle small en el winisd. Voy a desacer las cajas pues se hicieron con madera 15mm y ahora las hare con 30mm para mejor rigidez pero mas chicas, la cuestion es la siguiente, como las hare de nuevo ahora no me decido si es mejor una caja cerrada o una bass reflex, el ebp que arroja el winisd es de 63 por lo cual debe ser caja bass reflex  pero con caja cerrada la respuesta es mas plana, ademas el ebp tampoco es tan elevado. Tengo dudas de que si se podrian desenconar con los 100 watts rms que dicen que aguantan si les coloco en cajas cerradas, ese es mi mayor temor, ya que segun me dijeron como van en la maletera del auto, trabajan con el volumen de aire de la maletera y este es muy grande ademas de tener fugas de aire aproximandose a una caja bass reflex. La idea ahora es colocar un parlante por caja y no dos, ya que asi se mejora la respuesta. Dejare colgado el archivo de winisd y tambien la hoja con los parametros thielle small a ver si me pueden echarme una manita con este dilema. Por cierto los parlantes son para montarlos en casa no en auto, por eso lo de las cajas, y gracias por cualquier ayuda 

Adjunte el archivo de winisd para un volumen de 40 litros en caja cerrada el cual me parece razonable, en caja bass reflex con 40 litros la curva es horrenda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un EBP=63 significa que el parlante es apto para caja sellada o bass-reflex...cualquiera puede andar bien, así que armá la que tenga mejor respuesta según tus gustos.



			
				dmgvenezuela dijo:
			
		

> Tengo dudas de que si se podrian desenconar con los 100 watts rms que  dicen que aguantan si les coloco en cajas cerradas, ese es mi mayor  temor, ya que segun me dijeron como van en la maletera del auto,  trabajan con el volumen de aire de la maletera y este es muy grande  ademas de tener fugas de aire aproximandose a una caja bass reflex.



Si los excitás a la potencia máxima que soportan, no se si se van a desconar, lo que si es seguro es que se quemen las bobinas. Por otra parte, 100W para una aplicación del hogar es una potencia MUY ALTA y se torna insoportable de escuchar....

PD: Subí las imágenes de las simulaciones que has realizado o posteá los enlaces a donde las tengas guardadas. De esa forma, cualquiera que lea el tema puede aprovechar los resultados sin tener que instalar y usar el WinISD.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:


> Un EBP=63 significa que el parlante es apto para caja sellada o bass-reflex...


Esta me la anoto. Hasta ayer pensaba (¿tal vez, muy _rajatabla_?): si no pasaba de 50, era sellada; si pasaba de 50, era bass reflex; si era igual a 50, pues una sellada o ventilada según gustos y/o respuesta.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola compañeros, gracias por sus respuestas, echandolo coco a la cosa encontre un metodo para medir el xmax del parlante, me da como 8,5mm, pero lo dejare en 7,5 para dejarle 1 mm de error. Con todo gusto subire fotos y comento mis dudas, ya me pongo manos a la obra 

Aqui unas imagenes y mis dudas con respecto a ellas.

en la primera foto se puede observar el comportamiento de la caja bass reflex vs la cerrada con un volumen de 40 litros, como se puede ver la caja cerrada tiene un mejor comportamiento ya que es mucho mas plana y maneja unos bajos aceptables. la bass reflex con ese pico me pone a pensar llega a 7 db, hasta cuanto puede llegar sin ser tan perjudicial al sonido?. en la segunda foto vemos la excursion del cono, la bass reflex no permite que se desencone el parlante, en cambio la cerrada pareciera que si y aqui mi duda, bass reflex o cerrada, creo que la bass reflex protegeria mejor el cono. En la tercera foto se ve la potencia maxima permisible, pareciera que denuevo gana la bass reflex :S y por ultimo una grafica con una comparacion entre bass reflex y cerrada de 20 minusculos litros, lo extraño del asunto es que el pico de la reflex llega a 6 db y tiene el punto de corte en -3db a 55hz, pero nose compañeros pues pareciera que va a presentar mucha coloracion en las frecuencias donde esta el pico ese aborrecible

Una pregunta que me surgio aqui mientras leia. Pongamos un ejemplo, si se tiene un parlante de fs 60hz por decir algo y se sintoniza para colocarlo en una caja bass reflex a 40 hz el parlante tendria que reproducir todas las frecuncias menores a su Fs exceptuando las inferiores a 40 hz? me parece que esto causaria el maltrato del parlante, estoy en lo cierto o ando equivocado :S


----------



## dmgvenezuela

No se qu paso con las fotos, pero estan horrendas, voy resubir unas mejores, de verdad que no se que sucedio :S pido disculpas por esto

Aqui estan otras capturadas, estas se ven mucho mejor 

Aun me queda la duda de que si sintonizo por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante que pasaria. Los mejores resultados me parece que se obtienen con una caja bass reflex de unos 20 o 25 litros pero sintonizando por debajo de la fs, no se si esto se pueda hacer ya que la fs del parlante es 58,4hz :S


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estas entendiendo mal los resultados que has obtenido. Por debajo de la fcia de sintonía, la caja bass-reflex pone el cono en órbita, en tanto que la sellada se mantiene dentro del limite maximo.  La curva de potencia máxima te lo muestra claramente: en bajas frecuencias no podés darle al BR la misma potencia que el baffle sellado.
Por otra parte, tenés un límite de potencia fijado por la excursión máxima lineal del cono, y es de 50W para ambas cajas, aunque a diferentes frecuencias.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias por la ayuda, alli vamos intentando alguna que otra cosa en el winisd. 

Okey, ya comprendo, si con el winisd le pongo la sintonia a la caja en 30 hz y el parlante solo reproduce como minimo 58 hz el cono se va destruir, bueno, eso fue lo que entendi. Dandole vueltas al asunto se me ha ocurrido hacer la caja cerrada pero cuyo volumen produzca una frecuencia de corte 1 o 2 hertz por encima de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz, me parece que si algo he aprendido es que si hago esto el parlante deberia de comportarse bien manejando buena potencia, no es que vaya a sacarle todo el jugo a los parlantes, pero si deseo que de forma calculada sepa que lo puedo hacer, y sabiendo que suenan con respuesta plana, o bueno lo mas plana posible, por alli lei, "no dejen que el parlante piense"  y bueno paa eso uno piensa por el. Ahora bien, si hago una caja bass reflex y sintonizo en 59 hz ya que el parlante tiene una frecuencia de resonancia de 58,4 me parece que se extendera la respuesta en bajos pero a costa de un pico que se aproxima a los 6 db a 90 o 100 hertz, es acaso esto aceptable? ya en un rato subo una foto de esto a ver que les parece. y gracias compañeros

bueno, en la primera grafica se puede ver el comportamiento de la caja bass reflex vs la sellada, como se puede visualizar se produce un pico de 6 db a 90 hz, la extension en graves como pro se ve opacada por el contra del pico a 90 hz , por lo que se, no puedo sintonizar la caja por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz, en este caso esa frecuencia es de 58,89, la cual es superior a la de resonancia del parlante, 58,4hz, cosa que puede visualizarse en el grafico en la pestaña tunning frequency , esto hace que esa extension de graves por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonizacion las produzca el tubo resonador y no el parlante, esto lo lei en un foro de aqui mismo y que esa era la razon principal de hacer que la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante y la de sintonizacion sean casi iguales, corrijanme si me equivoco ya que lo que estoy diciendo es el fruto del picoteo incesante de informacion internautica XD.

Dde verdad que no quiero tener unas cajas solo para escuchar punchi punchi todo el dia y por eso me preocupa el pico ese  si las hago bass reflex.

Se puede ver tambien la linea amarilla que dibuja una respuesta plana con cajas cerradas y con un buen corte a 60 hertz para -3db  me parece que esto es algo bueno no? no es tan bajo pero creo que es aceptable. Si son tan amables me gustaria saber que opinan 

En cuanto al grafico 2 tengo una respuesta de la excursion del cono, no importa con que potencia se haya alimentado, me parece que al final del proyecto sera la excursion la que diga cuantos rms meterle a los parlantes, ya ezavalla me lo dijo y me parece que tiene toda la razon y gracias por aclararme esa duda. Lo que si no me queda claro es que interpretar de la grafica de excursion del cono del bass reflex, con 100 rms y por encima de unos aproximados 47 hz el cono se mantiene por debajo de los niveles maximos, es en los niveles inferiores a 47 hz donde se sobrepasa esta excursion, mi pregunta es: si le llegan al parlante frecuendias inferiores a 47 hz se va a dañar verdad? yo creo que si pero necesito estar seguro de ello, y gracias de nuevo compañeros. Y de aqui me surge otra duda :S "me parece que el parlante no reproducira frecuencias por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonizacion o me equivoco? ya que para esto es la sintonizacion no? para que las frecuencias por debajo de esa frecuencia de sintonizacion se produzcan con el tubo resonador    y si esto es asi entonces con bass reflex no deberia de desenconar a altos spl? :S


----------



## AntonioAA

dmgvenezuela:
Al parlante NO le pidas lo que NO puede dar... Por debajo de 60Hz no va a reproducir bien a menos con trucos y electronica adicional, todo eso en desmedro de la potencia que vas a poder aplicarle. 
Si bien el bass reflex como dice el amigo Zavalla debajo de la sintonia tiene excursion de cono excesiva, tambien debajo de esta , la atenuación es mayor ....
Fijate de simular con el winIsd agregando un PASA ALTOS por ejemplo a 45 Hz. Si tenes posibilidad de agregarlo es la solucion....
Yo soy partidario de las cajas bass-reflex (a diferencia del amigo Zavalla ) por su rendimiento y por tener menores problemas de caja. Pero es una opinion, por algo es tan apasionante este tema.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

AntonioAA dijo:
"Fijate de simular con el winIsd agregando un PASA ALTOS por ejemplo a 45 Hz. Si tenes posibilidad de agregarlo es la solucion...."

Vamos a ver como hago eso, yo se lo que es un filtro, pero agregarlo con el winisd eso si que no. Un dato que no di y que creo que debo dar a conocer es que estos parlantes traen un filtro incorporado muy cerca del iman especificamente una bobina y un capacitor, nose si sera para filtrar las frecuencias por debajo de las de resonancia, aqui anexo las fotos del parlante para mejor visualizacion.

AntonioAA dijo:
"Al parlante NO le pidas lo que NO puede dar... Por debajo de 60Hz no va a reproducir bien a menos con trucos y electronica adicional, todo eso en desmedro de la potencia que vas a poder aplicarle. "

Entiendo que no le puedo pedir a estos parlantes que saquen subgraves ni graves tan bajos, sino, todo el mundo comprara coaxiales  pero lo que me gustaria es calcular la caja que de la mejor respuesta tanto cerrada como bass reflex para estos parlantes coaxiales, me estoy animando a hacer los dos tipos de cajas pero claro, haciendo la bass reflex que mejor respuesta me de y cerrada que mejor respuesta me de, claaaaro dentro de las limitantes del parlante.

Para caja cerrada creo que un volumen razonable es de 30 litros, en la grafica se puede observar que para caja cerrada la frecuencia de corte se produce en 60 hz, me parece que es lo maximo que se puede hacer con caja cerrada.

En cuanto a caja bass reflex aun nose cual seria la mejor caja bass reflex que puedo hacer con estos parlantes, si tengo una idea de como hacerla, una pregunta, A que frecuencia usted sintonizaria la caja amigo antonio? es que en cajas bass reflex 

AntonioAA dijo:
"Yo soy partidario de las cajas bass-reflex (a diferencia del amigo Zavalla ) por su rendimiento y por tener menores problemas de caja."

A que problemas te referis, al muelle a alto SPL o a lo hermetica que debe ser (la cerrada)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si bien el bass reflex como dice el amigo Zavalla debajo de la sintonia tiene excursion de cono excesiva, tambien debajo de esta , la atenuación es mayor ....


Y ese es precisamente el problema: un montón de excursión para casi no generar sonido 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Fijate de simular con el winIsd agregando un PASA ALTOS por ejemplo a 45 Hz. Si tenes posibilidad de agregarlo es la solucion....


Satamente: esa es la solución si querés hacer un baffle bass-reflex.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de las cajas bass-reflex (a diferencia del amigo Zavalla ) por su rendimiento y por tener menores problemas de caja. Pero es una opinion, por algo es tan apasionante este tema.


*A MI* no me gustan las cajas bass-reflex por dos motivos:


Aunque no parezca, son muy sensibles a la construcción que tengan y a los parámetros T/S. Un cambio de menos del 20% en algún parámetro puede cambiar dramaticamente el ajuste del baffle.
Por lo anterior, las cajas bass-reflex me dejan "muy atado" al parlante que consiga, y no puedo hacer alteraciones al diseño de la caja (por ejemplo, achicarla) para compensarla con electrónica...si es que hace falta.
Las selladas son inmunes a estos problemas...


----------



## AntonioAA

Empiezo mal , con un Off topic: Como haces para citar pedacitos de lo que dije ??

Estimado Eduardo : disiento contigo con lo de las excursiones , que las hay las hay peeero debajo de la resonancia LA RESPUESTA CAE MAS ABRUPTAMENTE.Sino no habria bass reflex en el mercado ( y son dominantes  ) Ademas, me encanta llevarte la contra constructiva 

Respecto a tu pregunta, dmg , no conozco tu parlante , ahora me entero que es un coaxial y ese filtro que ves es el pasaaltos del TWEETER incorporado.

Cuando metes los parametros en el winIsd y empezas un proyecto NUEVO, el mismo te sugierel el volumen IDEAL de caja , NO empezas vos poniendo el volumen... lo que pasa frecuentemente es que los parlantes por ahi te dan volumenes exagerados y ahi hay que empezar con las aproximaciones...
De la misma forma te sugiere la sintonia ideal ... 

Dado el caso presente , en que tenes el parlante y no la caja ni limitaciones , podes encarar el diseño como sea optimo , a menos que te de valores irreales ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Empiezo mal , con un Off topic: Como haces para citar pedacitos de lo que dije ??


Es un bardo. Tenés que copiar el QUOTE que abre la cita al comienzo de cada párrafo que querés citar. De igual forma tenés que copiar el /QUOTE que cierra la cita al final de cada párrafo. De esa manera, cada parrafito encerrado por QUOTE y /QUOTE (o podés usar el botoncito del editor, previo a marcar el párrafo) queda como un pedacito citado.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado Eduardo : disiento contigo con lo de las excursiones , que las hay las hay peeero debajo de la resonancia LA RESPUESTA CAE MAS ABRUPTAMENTE.Sino no habria bass reflex en el mercado ( y son dominantes  ) Ademas, me encanta llevarte la contra constructiva


Naaaa......el asunto es otro . Para ver por que no se rompe tenés que analizar el contenido armónico de las señales de audio. Así, vas a ver que por debajo de los 50 Hz, la amplitud de las señales disminuye mucho, por eso, aunque le apliqués 50W al parlante, la potencia real en el rango de las muy bajas frecuencias es muchisimo menor...tal vez 5W o menos aún. Si el ensayo lo hicieras con sistemas de audio pro....tendrías que preguntarle a Tacatomón que es lo que sucede ....casi fué a buscar los conos a la vereda de enfrente 

*Moraleja:* Que el WinISD le meta potencia constante sobre todo el rango de frecuencias, NO SIGNIFICA que eso suceda en la realidad.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Cuando metes los parametros en el winIsd y empezas un proyecto NUEVO, el mismo te sugierel el volumen IDEAL de caja , NO empezas vos poniendo el volumen... lo que pasa frecuentemente es que los parlantes por ahi te dan volumenes exagerados y ahi hay que empezar con las aproximaciones...
> De la misma forma te sugiere la sintonia ideal ..



Me da unos volumenes exageradamente grandes con un factor de 0,900 (equal ripple response) para cajas cerradas, lo cambie por uno de 1, y me parece que el de 1,100 es el que mas me convence en cuanto a espacio.



> Moraleja: Que el WinISD le meta potencia constante sobre todo el rango de frecuencias, NO SIGNIFICA que eso suceda en la realidad.



Esto me dio luces, se que en -3db se tiene la mitad de la potencia auditiva, en -1 y en -2 cuanta potencia acustica hay contenida? para caja cerrada me parece que el volumen esta entre 30 a 40 litros, ya solo estoy optimizando para lo mejor en este rango


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> estos parlantes traen un filtro incorporado muy cerca del iman especificamente una bobina y un capacitor


No estoy seguro de ese modelo que tienes; pero, hace 2 años compré 1 par de JBL GTO937 6x9" dos vías, y tenía un filtro de primer orden sencillo, mas atenuación seleccionable de 3 dB en el tweeter. Por lo tanto, en la GTO937, la bobina es para el cono/mid-woofer 6x9" (LPF) y el condensador es para el tweeter (HPF).


----------



## AntonioAA

Vuelvo a disentir, Profe o a completar , como para confundir mas a todo el mundo..jejeje

El contenido de graves , segun la moda reinante , llamese peliculas, cortinas de la TV como de la FM se viene incrementando notablemente... Ahi si llegan a sufrir los parlantes.... pero aun asi LA RESPUESTA debajo de la sintonia CAE y mas bruscamente que la caja cerrada....

El problema se presenta peor cuando el parlante hay que sintonizarlo un poco alto , o sea mas arriba de los 50Hz ... ahi si se complica por lo que queda abajo. Con fs de 30Hz estamos todos contentos ....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con fs de 30Hz estamos todos contentos ....


Salvo que, para tener una Fs tan baja, la sensibilidad también es baja. Bueno, es relativo, para auto o casa esto no debería de ser un problema. Tantas especificaciones de altavoces de "Audio Pro" me ta' comiendo el cerebro. 


dmgvenezuela, ¿que tal se ven las GTO938?, estoy viendo una _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-30711249-excelentes-jbl-6x9-de-300w-100rms-gto938-las-mejores-_JM_ por ML que me está tentado a irme por 2 pares; pero, no se si sean originales, el precio es muy tentador.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

yoangel lazaro:
De verdad que yo no se si sean o no originales , pero hasta la etiqueta que estan atras dice designed and enginnering in USA y bla bla bla (disculpa mi ingles :S) harmon Kardon y toda la cosa. Son identicas a las que se ven en la pagina, cuando te digo que son igualitas es que son completamente iguales, todo, completamente todo, yo soy muy maniatico con esas cosas y de evrdad que quede muy satidfecho con la compra. En la caja donde viene todo se ve muy profesional, yo tengo varias JBL GTO 938 y tambien del otro modelo, JBL GTO 947, de las opiniones en internet no hay pero ni una queja de ellas, de verdad! y yo no encontre ninguna con lo maniatico que soy, ademas, en comparaciones en la red hay gente que prefiere las 947 porque manejan 400w pico mientras que las 938 300w pico, ambas son de 100 rms. Son las que tengo en las cajas de 75 litros de aire  es solo que quiero hacer esas cajas mas pequeñas para usarlas como si fueran monitores, mas distribucion de sonido y mayor movilidad  yo las compre por alli mismo por ML, y de verdad que suenen muy nitido claro dentro de mi humilde opinion 

Una pregunta compañeros, es que aun no me queda claro, si se sintoniza a 60 hertz en una caja bass reflex, donde el parlante tiene frecuencia de resonancia de 58,4 hert el parlante no deberia quedar protegido? Ya habia leido yo que esto se hace para que las frecuencias que estan por debajo de la de resonancia del parlante las reproduzca el aire dentro del tubo resonador



> No estoy seguro de ese modelo que tienes; pero, hace 2 años compré 1 par de JBL GTO937 6x9" dos vías, y tenía un filtro de primer orden sencillo, mas atenuación seleccionable de 3 dB en el tweeter. Por lo tanto, en la GTO937, la bobina es para el cono/mid-woofer 6x9" (LPF) y el condensador es para el tweeter (HPF).


Por este motivo yo creo que no hace falta el filtro entonces,  lo que me parece que dice aqui yoangel lazaro es que ese filtro atenua las frecuencias que podrian desenconar el coaxial fecuencias menores a 60 hertz 

y por cierto yoangel, que paso con tus JBL?


----------



## AntonioAA

dmg:
Estamos hablando de sistemas fisicos en los cuales no hay cosas tan bruscas ni absolutas... todo es continuo . que sintonices a 60Hz NO QUIERE DECIR que no vayas a reproducir a 58.... o a 40 , la respuesta cae a 24db POR OCTAVA es mucho pero NO INEXISTENTE....
La frecuencias debajo de la sintonia NO las reproduce el tubo.
De todos modos en la mayoria de los parlantes funciona, de hecho la mayoria de los baffles que ves en el mercado son bass reflex . 
La mejor solucion es intercalar un filtrito activo pasaaltos muy chiquito y barato y se termina el problema , fijate que publique el diagrama y pcb mas atras....  Hay un programa para calcularlos que se llama SubSaver justamente!!
En mi caso estuve peleando con un parlante de muy mala calidad , y me vino bien usarlo , por otra parte tengo otros que son de suspension muy blanda y tambien me sirvió.( esta todo publicado mas atras o en el otro hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/494808/


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Que bueno que me hayas sacado de la duda, gracias  gracias por la informacion. Era una duda que tenia desde hace varios post pero a medida que iba leyendo aclaraba cosas pero esa se me quedaba al aire


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vuelvo a disentir, Profe o a completar , como para confundir mas a todo el mundo..jejeje


  



AntonioAA dijo:


> El contenido de graves , segun la moda reinante , llamese peliculas, cortinas de la TV como de la FM se viene incrementando notablemente... Ahi si llegan a sufrir los parlantes.... pero aun asi LA RESPUESTA debajo de la sintonia CAE y mas bruscamente que la caja cerrada....


Seee...se incrementa, pero sobre los 50/60Hz (mas o menos). Por debajo de eso hay bastante poco.
De todas formas, imprimí y superponé los graficos de respuesta en frecuencia y de excursión del cono y vas a ver claramente el efecto. Ambos están hechos con la misma potencia, y aún cuando cae la rsta por debajo de la sintonía, la excursión se mantiene muy alta. Ese es un problema muy estudiado de los bass-reflex.



AntonioAA dijo:


> El problema se presenta peor cuando el parlante hay que sintonizarlo un poco alto , o sea mas arriba de los 50Hz ... ahi si se complica por lo que queda abajo. Con fs de 30Hz estamos todos contentos ....


Satamente...por lo que puse arriba ...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> De verdad que yo no se si sean o no originales


Yo estoy confundido es con la de la publicación que enlacé. Porque si hablamos del modelo como tal, si es original porque existe en la pagina de JBL. Lo que se me hace extraño es por el precio que colocaron en ML.



> ese filtro atenua las frecuencias que podrian desenconar el coaxial fecuencias menores a 60 hertz


Nop. El filtro original que traen es para que el Woofer no reproduzca agudos y el Tweeter no reproduzca graves, _grosso modo_.  



> y por cierto yoangel, que paso con tus JBL?


Las compré para un regalo a mi papá, para el auto, con un Subwoofer JBL GTO1002D en caja sellada.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Yoangel:
Sip, ese fue el precio que yo pague, a mi en realidad me salieron en 280 de los fuertes pero con el envio se me encarecio la cosa ya que soy de caracas y me las enviaron desde falcon MRW,  de alli fue de donde me las enviaron y asi hasta las puedes checar a ver que tal, yo empece comprando las 947 y me parecieron tan buenas que compre otras, luego adquiri las 938 e igual de buenas. no puedo quejarme  ha sido una buen compra. 

Anecdota:
"una anecdota curiosa fue que en casa las puse un dia a sonar con un ampli boss chaos 900 de dos canales que manda disque 300rms :S por canal a dos ohms, cosa que no creooooo pero bueno alla los fabricantes con las mentirillas para vender, puse dos cornetas por canal para obtener 4,5 ohms y le meti todo el volumen, cabe destacar que el cable de conexion corneta amplificador tenia como 2 ohms porque era largo y fino asi que este consumio potencia, pero bueno, al sonar eso no distorsiono nunca en la vida, no hizo falta bajo pero para nada, mi madre penso que el aparato que tengo aqui sonando iba a bajar los brekes de la casa, mi padre tambien, sonaba muy pero muy bien. Yo compraria otras igual de tener que hacerlo cegado 

Pregunta abierta:
Hermnos, buscando por internet encontre una tabla con los Qtc (0,900, 1, 1,100...) y para cada uno tenia una pequeña explicacion del sonido caracteristico de ese tipo de caja cerrada, lastimosamente en el momento en el cual lo encontre no entendi para que era  y ahora no lo encuntro, alguno de ustedes si la tiene me la podria facilitar, pase toda la tarde de hoy y no la encontre


----------



## AntonioAA

dmg:
A medida que vas achicando la caja ( cerrada estamos hablando) se aumenta la respuesta en un punto cercano y mayor a la Fs del parlante.
El valor que se toma como ALTA FIDELIDAD o sea el de respuesta mas plana es de 0,707 o sea 2^1/2 .
De acuerdo a tus condiciones de diseño , puede llegar a 1 ... por encima de eso tenes un pico FEO de respuesta y es lo que se llama normalmente "booming" , solo apto para musica "dance", me explico?

Ahi encontre una pagina que lo grafica y te podes dar cuenta:
http://www.innerurban.com/innerurban/audio/labels/Speakers.html


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias por darme algo que hacer hoy sabdo en la mañana  ya estoy leyendo, porcierto, pude encontrar la informacion de la que hablaba en el post anterior, voy a publicarla, espero y le sea de utilidad a alguien mas asi como me fue a mi, me fue dificil encontrarla gogleando en español asi que tuve que googlear en ingles :S ya la publico

Espero y sea de utilidad por lo menos como una orientacion en cuanto al sonido caracteristico que se obtendria segun el Qtc que podamos usar

Una pregunta compañeros, pensaba en rellenar las cajas cerradas con fibra poliester, el material ese que se parece al algodon pero que es mas barato, en las paredes internas de la caja pensaba en colocar arena, tal vez en bolsitas de tela de forma tal que una al lado de la otra creen como una cama sobre la pared interna, que opinan de esto, les parece buena idea? es que lei en pcp files que no hay mejor atenuante que ese para absorber las ondas


----------



## AntonioAA

Creo que el material que mencionas aqui se conoce como "guata" y se usa en relleno de camperas...
Sirve.

Arena? es muy extremo , y se usa ENTRE DOS PAREDES , no en bolsitas . Vas a tener un peso absurdo!

Lo que estan usando habras visto mas arriba es BREA ASFALTICA , si bien a mi no me gusta , es buena.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Por alli ya lei algo de la brea asfaltica, no se cuanto me pueda costar algo asi sin contar que no sabria donde conseguirlo pero gracias. La madera que puedo usar es aglomerado de 15mm pero esta vez voy a pegar 2 tablas para crear como un contrachapado y dar mas rigidez, tendria un grosor de 30 mm y eso sin contar que al ser la caja de 30 litros aproximadamente las medidas de la misma seran mas chicas, hago esto porque es la madera que tengo y solo las gracias tuve que dar por ella cabe destacar que se prensaran con un tv dañado que subimos entre dos personas hace uffffff 

En cuanto al relleno de la caja cerrada creo que me ire por una opcion como esta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/

Pregunta:
1.En cajas bass reflex pense en colocar solo relleno de guata y no se si esto este bien, que opinais?, en el link que publique mas arriba se ve que es caja bass reflex y me da la pequeña impresion que entre port y parlante debe haber una comunicacion excenta de estos materiales.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Antes que nada quisiera agradecer por la ayuda prestada, por los consejos y explicaciones que han logrado en conjuto con las lecturas de este foro permitirme acercarme a lo que según he aprendido serán los comportamientos idóneos del parlante jbl GTO 938, tanto en recinto cerrado como bass reflex. Agradeceria una opinión del tema y de las cosas aquí expuestas que me permitan concluir y tomar la decisión del tipo de recinto a utilizar, no escatimen en regaños si son constructivos  gracias. al final me gustaria saber cual tipo de recinto elegirian y porque basado en los resultados obtenidos, y gracias por ello.



En esta primera grafica se tienen los comportamientos de la mejor caja cerrada (amarillo) cuyo volumen es permisible dentro de una habitación de limitadas dimensiones, se puede ver que es de 30 litros. Presenta una respuesta aceptable, es plana dentro del rango de los 3db y posee un Qtc de 1,1. En el documento publicado en post pasados “dilema enclosure vs bass refles” se puede observar una tabla  con los Qtc caracteristicos, el comportamiento de un parlante en caja cerrada con Qtc igual a a 1,1 me lleva a pensar que el sonido será aceptable, si no estoy en lo cierto se agradecería una corrección al asunto aunque la grafica habla por si sola.



En color azul se ve el comportamiento del parlante en caja bass reflex, cabe destacar aquí que tuve que jugar incesantemente con la frecuencia de sintonía y el volumen de la caja tratando de no obtener mucha coloración en el rango de frecuencias 70-200, no quiero que el sonido sea retumbon, me parece que después, si uno desea tal o cual sonido característico en sus cajas solo debería ecualizar para obtenerlo y no andar ecualizando para que el parlante suene sin coloración. La caja bass réflex posee 22 litros y se encuentra sintonizada a 24hz, el problema de hacer esto es que el port que se vaya a poner debe tener unos 30 cms de largo sin contar que son 3 port,  una cosa a tener en cuenta con la realización del bass réflex es que pequeñas variaciones en los parámetros afectan su comportamiento, es por ello que se deberían  tomar en cuenta teniendo una respuesta controlada dentro de un rango, con respecto a estas variaciones me refiero al volumen del parlante dentro de la caja o a pequeñas modificaciones internas que puedan sumar o restar volumen (refuerzos, elevaciones de parlantes, etc…. ect, o cualquier invento desquiciado estético que modifique el volumen interno, … etc). Para bass réflex en mi caso se cumple una norma, a mayor volumen se puede bajar el pico de la respuesta pero solo se consigue una frecuencia de corte de 55hz, es algo bueno pero no desde otro aspecto, pricipalmente el motivo de no usar una caja de 30 litros para bass réflex es la excursión del cono que mas adelante veremos, es algo critica y podría distorsionar, obviamente no se utilizara toda la potencia pero es mejor prevenir a lamentar  La frecuencia de sintonía no produce muchos cambios mas alla de ser el punto en el cual el parlante excursionara demasiado a frecuencias inferiores a ella, es por esto  que la sintonización debe ser baja, o bueno, por lo menos a mi me lo parece.



El group delay es otro factor a tomar en cuenta, no puede haber desfasajes superiores a 15 mseg, se notarían y no seria beneficioso, en este caso ambas cajas parecen funcionar, el pico de la grafica azul es inaudible sin contar que allí no debe haber tanta potencia, o bueno eso me parece, solo trato de aportar lo que he aprendido.



Esta grafica es muy importante, refleja la excursión de nuestro cono a diferentes frecuencias, como dijo ezavalla, “no siempre el parlante será alimentado en todo el rango de frecuencias con la misma potencia” esto me llevo a pensar en el comportamiento del parlante en una caja cerrada de cierto litraje (excursión vs watts a frecuencias menores a las de máxima excursión a 100 watts (70,60,50hz, etc),  osea serian varias pruebas). Hare una pequeña inspección de esto una vez terminado el proyecto para fijar el wattiaje máximo que pueden soportar en los puntos críticos de máxima excursion, no quiero quemarlas, dolería a mi corazón y mi bolsillo estudiantil.
Aquí hay varios cuestiones que me gustaría compartir, una de ellas es que la grafica de color amarillo se obtiene con 75 watts rms mientras que la azul correspondiente al bass réflex  se obtiene con 90 rms, esto me lleva a concluir que con bass réflex se tiene un mejor control con wattiajes por encima de los 75rms haciendo que el cono excursione menos produciendo menor distorsion, esto tiene un nombre pero no lo recuerdo ahora, me disculpan por ello, creo que es distorsion por intermodulación, si estoy equivocado por favor corríjanme. 



Por ultimo someto a la inspección de ustedes la grafica de SPL, se obtienen 2db por encima de la grafica de caja cerrada, en realidad esto para mi no es de gran importancia, me importa mas la poca distorsion que se pueda presentar y me parece que en este caso y con caja bass réflex el cono excursionara menos a potencias mas altas dando mas spl, pero eso si, con un comportamiento casi idéntico al de caja cerrada.

Si son tan amables me gustaria saber que  tipo de cajas preferirian y por que segun la breve expocion, se aceptan todo tipo de criticas, estamos para aprender


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy prolijo tu analisis dmg... Lo de la sintonia a 24Hz me parece un truco irreal ...solo lo que haces es bajar el pico de refuerzo tipico de estas cajas y simular la caja cerrada . No se suele sintonizar por debajo de la Fs del parlante . De todos modos todo vale . Casualmente si te fijas la caja que hice yo ,  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/500595/ _

...terminé exagerando el tamaño del tubo de sintonia y dejando un volumen muy chico , yo creo que en realidad lo que hice fue sacar de limites la simulacion . A mi me gusto el resultado , ya que se trataba de un parlante muy malo . 
Te recuerdo que la spl de 2dB mas alta , es MENOS POTENCIA aplicada para el mismo volumen .
Respecto a la longitud y cantidad de tubos , hay ejemplos aqui:
http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/vent-options.htm

El tipo esta mas loco que nosotros y es fanatico de las cajas reflex...
Espero te sirva ...pero es MI opinion .


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Como tu dices Antonio, "todo vale" ya veremos que pasa con estas cajas cuando esten fabricadas, espero y aguanten lo que el papel aguanto 

Gracias por lo de prolijo  ya veo porque dices que el tipo esta algo loco, esas cajas parecen motores de avion, eso si, guardando las distancias y respetando su trabajo, si las hace asi por algo debe ser 

A mi me dan solo 3 ports de 33 cms aproximadamente de largo confiando en que logre conseguir algun tubo de pvc y respiradero de 1 pulgada, en este caso me preocupa la velocidad de aire en el respiradero, adjunto una grafica, se dice que no debe sobrepasar los 17m/seg y nose si esto sera del todo cierto. a ver que opinan


----------



## AntonioAA

1 pulgada de diametro???? NOOOOO minimo 2/3 ! ...van a ser una flauta . 
No es tan absoluto pero siempre trata de buscar un diametro grande.Para 10" recomiendan 4" ...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Esa si no la comprendi, 2/3 de pulgada es menos que una pulgada.  En centimetros seria mejor si te parece mejor, aunque por lo que entiendo el diametro debe ser mayor que una pulgada, pense en 4 cms como minimo, es mas razonable esa medida?

Seria bueno saber como sabes que diametro fijar sin usar el winisd, yo uso la version betha para ello porque te marca en rojo cuando el diametro o longitud del port son insuficientes, en este caso no me dijo nada (marco en verde) e iba a usar pvc de una pulgada de diametro en caso de hacerlos bass reflex, aun no me decido por bass reflex o cerrada, antes, me gustaria dejar correr las aguas y esperar un poco para darle play a picar madera e invertir en las cajas  gracias antonio, tus opiniones hacerca del tema han sido de gran ayuda asi como las de ezavalla y yoangel lazaro, quien me remitio a este tema para solicitar su ayuda, me gustaria humildemente pedir una opinion de ellos antes de  escoger bassreflex o cerrada, y bueno gracias

la opinion de cualquiera que se anime sera siempre bienvenida, y gracias por la yuda


----------



## juanfilas

Creo que quizo decir 2-3 pulgadas  Yo uso 2,5´´ (63mm) y nada de ruidos aerodinámicos, si queda muy largo el tubo podes pasar a 2´´ sin problemas.
Yo iría por la caja cerrada, sintonizar a 24hz es destruir el parlante y encima la respuesta transitoria va a ser pésima, si no queres dolores de cabeza no sintonices por abajo de fs (se puede corregir pero cuesta)

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

dmg: el amigo Juan respondio por mi ... y el normalmente habla de parlantes de 6"....y me lleva años de experiencia. 
Y confirma lo que te dije de la sintonia debajo de Fs.
El resto queda por tu cuenta... yo YA estaria cortando madera!!!!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias por sus respuestas 

Juan filas: No importa el dolor de cabeza  despues se me quitara cuando pueda oir musica sin temor a que vuelen esos conos , ¿porque dices que destruire el parlante? es que me parece que con las cerradas se destruyen mas  yo pensaba en colocar un filtro pasa alto para que no le lleguen al parlante frecuencias tan bajas, aun no lo se hacer pero por lo menos se que hace 

Antonio:Yo analize lo de la frecuencia de sisntonizacion por debajo de la fs, y por ello dije ¿y porque no hacerlos bass reflex?, aqui unas fotos de las susodichas encajonadas en 70 litros con aglomerado 1,5cm caja cerrada, estas si que tienen refuerzos

disculpen el desorder, el cuarto esta es reestructuracion desde hace unas cuantas semanas.





 ojo aqui please,  ayer puse meneater de nelly furtado, esa cancion manda unos bajos violentos, no creo que yo este mandando mas de 50 rms a los parlantes y el cono pareciera que va a llegar a saturno, lo loco del asunto es que antes de estas cajas yo hice unas de 75 u 80 litros aproximadamente pero sin refuerzos y cerradas, asi que la madera vibraba fuertemente, me dije, despues le pongo refuerzos, pero nunca lo hice, la cuestion esta en que con estas cajas de 75 u 80 litros el parlante sonaba mas duro, y el cono no parecia que fuera a volar, ademas, no se notaba distorsion mas alla de la vibracion de la madera.  la explicacion que le doy a esto es que debido a que las cajas no tenian refuerzos actuaban como una especie de radiador pasivo (tipo de caja bass reflex) es por esto que me parece que debo hacerle caja bass reflex 

Yo creo que seran bass reflex Antonio, pero antes de picar madera me gustaria hacer algun diseño para someterlo a un analisis previo, creo que sera la mejor manera de que queden muy bien. sobretodo porque aun me quedan algunas cosillas por aclarar en cuanto a las cajas reflex


----------



## juanfilas

Yo creo que el problema es que la caja te esta trabajando como un "parlante mas" a eso se le llama irradiación secundaria por las caras del bafle (preguntale a Edu que esta justo trabajando con el tema) y con una vibración mucho menor que la del cono del parlante, pero con un área muchísimo mas grande, puede irradiar hasta mas spl que el parlante mismo, por eso tal vez notas esas diferencias.

Lo de destruir el parlante no sucede si vas a meter un pasa altos, pero te digo por experiencia, los diseños que he hecho con sintonización debajo de Fs nunca quedaron bien, por mas ajustes que les haya hecho, normalmente la solución mas simple es la correcta... ademas de que si bajan hasta 50hz te aseguro que ya podes escuchar casi cualquier música con las mismas


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Lo de destruir el parlante no sucede si vas a meter un pasa altos, pero te digo por experiencia, los diseños que he hecho con sintonización debajo de Fs nunca quedaron bien, por mas ajustes que les haya hecho, normalmente la solución mas simple es la correcta...



la experiencia ha hablado! ahora nose si cerrada o bass reflex, si las hago bass reflex sintonizando a fs van a quedar booming, y no se si con ecualizacion o con algun filtrado pueda atenuar el pico de 6db a 100hz que da con esa sintonizacion si requieres de los thielle small hacemelo saber no mas 



> ademas de que si bajan hasta 50hz te aseguro que ya podes escuchar casi cualquier música con las mismas



Con caja cerrada y un volumen de 30 litros cortaria un parlante a 60 hz, el volumen de las cajas actuales es de 70 litros, y tengo dos por caja asi que el corte que dan es de 58 hz aproximadamente, me parece que hacer caja cerrada a 30 litros seria casi lo mismo, de hacer un filtro pasa altos para la caja de 30 litros a que frecuencia las cortarias?


----------



## juanfilas

Si, vas a estar en la misma, ese pico es complicado de sacar en el diseño del bafle ¿usar un ecualizador no te parece una buena idea? ahí lo comentas y yo no lo veo mal, 6db no es nada comparado a lo que va a hacer la sala después con la respuesta  por supuesto que conviene que no este, pero si, con un ecualizador lo podes eliminar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> la experiencia ha hablado! ahora nose si cerrada o bass reflex, si las hago bass reflex sintonizando a fs van a quedar booming, y no se si con ecualizacion o con algun filtrado pueda atenuar el pico de 6db a 100hz que da con esa sintonizacion si requieres de los thielle small hacemelo saber no mas


Mirá dmg, ya va siendo hora de usar un poco los libros 
Las cajas bass-reflex NO LAS PODES SINTONIZAR DONDE SE TE ANTOJE, está claro? Lo que estás haciendo es poner y sacar tubos, agrandar y achicar la caja...tratando de que por alguna extraña casualidad te dé la respuesta que estás buscando. Las cajas bass-reflex no se diseñan de esa forma, por que solo vas a conseguir mas problemas que soluciones. Cada caja bass-reflex debe estar sujeta a un *AJUSTE *(buscá en el foro, por que ya subí hace tiempo un par de páginas que explican que son y cuales existen), y ese ajuste define TODO lo necesario para construir la caja...y punto. Trabajar al tum-tum como estás haciendo...es bueno para aumentar tu conocimiento, pero es pésimo para el diseño correcto del baffle. Si querés hacer un baffle relativamente pequeño, usa un solo parlante (UNO SOLO...que no sé para que ponés dos) y cuando el WinISD te pregunte que ajuste querés (justo antes de que te muestre la respuesta de la caja), elegí un *QB3*, luego repetí el proyecto eligiendo un *C4 *y analizá que te resulta, subí ambas imágenes y vemos que se puede hacer.

*Cuando se diseña una caja partiendo de un parlante que ya tenés*, no podés pretender obtener el diseño perfecto que se ajusta a tus antojos, simplemente por que el parlante puede ser completamente inadecuado para eso. Lo que tenés que buscar es lograr el mejor sistema posible DADAS LAS LIMITACIONES del parlante. SI con eso no te alcanza, tenés dos alternativas:


Usás electrónica adicional para perfilar la respuesta en frecuencia de acuerdo a tus necesidades (esto es complicado y tal vez no se justifique con los parlantes que tenés).
Conseguís parlantes nuevos eligiéndolos de acuerdo a tus necesidades y diseñas las cajas con ellos (y esto suele ser la mejor alternativa).
Y no hay mas para elegir 

Edito: Acá están los ajustes
Ver el archivo adjunto 28932


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Las cajas bass-reflex NO LAS PODES SINTONIZAR DONDE SE TE ANTOJE, está claro? Lo que estás haciendo es poner y sacar tubos, agrandar y achicar la caja



Gracias Ezavalla, a revisar entonces

En la red encontre algo de cajas bass reflex pero el analisis es completamente matematico, polos que se hacen cero, y funciones de transferencia que me recordaron mucho las clases de controles , la cosa es que como toda la informacion que busque fue mas señida al diseño de la caja cerrada entonces ando en "la quebradera" con la caja bass reflex  disculpenme por esa.

*off topic :* "la quebradera por estos lares es algo asi como haciendo las cosas mal o haciendolas con poco conociemiento"
*fin de off topic.*

aqui la grafica respuesta, qb3 presenta el pico, c4 no presenta el pico, estas graficas me hacen recordar las respuestas critica, sobre y sub amortiguada 






> Cuando se diseña una caja partiendo de un parlante que ya tenés, no podés pretender obtener el diseño perfecto que se ajusta a tus antojos, simplemente por que el parlante puede ser completamente inadecuado para eso. Lo que tenés que buscar es lograr el mejor sistema posible DADAS LAS LIMITACIONES del parlante.



Y es asi, trato de encontrar lo mejor que pueda con estos parlante ya comprados, a lo hecho pecho, ya no los puedo regresar y si los vendo pierdo , yo solo trato de mover ciertas variables dentro del diseño que de alguna u otra manera aproximen la funcion de transferencia a algo plano, con un bajo corte de frecuencia y sin tanta excursion  y si, ya se que estos parlantes no sirven para todo eso pero bueno , solo intento sacarle lo que se pueda, por lo tanto no entiendo como no es posible mover los parametros del diseño dentro de un rango tanto como de frecuencia de sintonizacion como de volumen de la caja si alli mismo en la grafica se puede ver que el programa fija una frecuencia de 25 hz y de 23 hz, frecuencia que de por si es mucho mas baja que Fs. leere entonces la informacion proporcionada y a instruirme un poco. gracias ezavalla


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sinceramente, yo iría por la caja sellada. Las bass-reflex se ven horribles, y no las vas a mejorar mucho jugando con los parámetros.
Lo de las frecuencias a 25 a 23 Hz no significa nada comparado con la porquería de respuesta que obtenés.
Esos parlantes son para auto, y una caja sellada con una F3 de 50Hz y un pico de 2dB es algo muy bueno desde el punto de vista HiFi (si es que vale la expresión). Para llegar mas abajo en frecuencia, vas a necesitar un subwoofer...o en su defecto, los dos parlante que te sobran, con el tweeter desconectado mas algo de ecualización electrónica....pero no creo que valga la pena...los 50Hz de F3 es muy buena medida...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias por tu opinion Ezavalla, de gran ayuda asi como las de antonio, juanfilas, y las de el yoangel, gracias 

Ayer estuve viendo lo del tema de los filtros y hoy en la mañana juguetiando un poco con el winisd me doy cuenta de que utilizandolos me aplanan de gran manera y mejoran mucho ciertas respuestas, espero poder subir avances desde este punto de vista a ver que opinan, en primera instancia pense en poner un pasa altos, todo lo que tenga que ver con esto tratare de investigarlo con las bondades de la internet y del oppenheim o el hakim bambin , si hay algun aporte por que me quieran proporcionar, mucho mejor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> si hay algun aporte por que me quieran proporcionar, mucho mejor


En uno de los primeros mensajes de este tema hay un link al sitio diyaudioprojects, específicamente al área de documentación. Allí están los trabajos originales de Richard Small para el análisis y diseño de baffles sellados y bass-reflex, mas algunas cuantas cosas mas.
Deberías tratar de leerlos, por que allí está todo el conocimiento que necesitás para la evaluación de baffles y parlantes...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias por esa informacion  esta en ingles pero por lo menos no es un ingles tan tecnico 

Listo compañeros, despues de realizar diferentes simulaciones me parece que lo mejor es realizar una caja cerrada, no porque sea mas sencilla de realizar sino porque si se realiza bass reflex el bajon en baja frecuencia no es de tantos hertz, es de aproximadamente 10 hertz o tal vez un poquito mas, ademas habria que sintonizar la caja por debajo de la fs y ya juanfilas me habria dicho en un post pasado que la experiencia de el con esas sintonizaciones no habia sido muy buena, con caja bass reflex se logra un comportamiento bastante bueno, casi identico que la caja cerrada sintonizando a 50 hertz pero hay un retraso desastroso de las frecuencias que irradia el port, y esas seran audibles.

aqui unas imagenes.



este comportamiento lo obtuve utilizando un filtro de primer orden pasa altos que pude calcular con el programa winisd, para una caja de 40 litros

Se puede ver la funcion de transferencia, frecuencia de corte en -3db de 64 hertz aproximadamente, un pico en la grafica que no supera 1db y ademas se manejan 80 rms sin excursionar demasiado el cono, spl bien   yo diria que estarian trabajando bien. La caja es de 40 litros, si se hace de 35 litros el pico llegaria a un db y la frecuencia de corte subiria a 65, pequeñas variaciones 

Aqui la excursion del cono, por debajo de 7mm para dejar un margen de error ya que el parametro de xmax no me lo dio el fabricante y tuve que medirlo manualmente.



Y aqui y por ultimo el filtro utilizado



se puede ver que es un filtro paso altos, es del subtipo butterworth, es de primer orden y corta a 45 hertz, busque que es el parametro "Q" y lo encontre pero no tiene relevancia con un filtro de este tipo.

Espero y me den opiniones a ver que les parecio mi pequeña y humide presentacion a ver si ya comienzo a picar la madera, gracias compañeros

A mi me parece que no se le pueden pedir manzanas a un peral pero creo que con ese filtro estos jbl podrian dar buen jugo de pera, bueno eso creo, dentro de mis limitantes conceptuales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para que querés usar un FPA de 45Hz? Eso se hace con las bass-reflex, pero no con las selladas, ya que vas a perder mas graves.
Con un FPA no vas a proteger nada en una caja sellada, vas a perjudicar la respuesta y vas a usar electrónica adicional sin ningún sentido. Quitale el filtro y no inventés mas! Ya te lo dijo Juan: Las cosas simples son las que dan las mejores soluciones.


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido con el Prof. Zavalla.... dale asi que van a andar muy bien.
Reforzalas bien y poneles bastante amortiguante.


----------



## JotaEle

Por mi propia experiencia, yo te aconsejaría compañero dmgvenezuela, que si usas aglomerado (y más aún si es de poco grosor) selles con una capa (o mejor varias) de caucho o asfalto toda la superficie interior de la caja, además de colocar listones internos de refuerzo transversales, con idea de hacer la caja más sólida y de esta forma evitar lo que tan ciertamente ha dicho juanfilas en el texto que cito:


juanfilas dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema es que la caja te esta trabajando como un "parlante mas" a eso se le llama irradiación secundaria por las caras del bafle (preguntale a Edu que esta justo trabajando con el tema) y con una vibración mucho menor que la del cono del parlante, pero con un área muchísimo mas grande, puede irradiar hasta mas spl que el parlante mismo, por eso tal vez notas esas diferencias.



Añadiría que si además forras las paredes con una combinación de láminas de corcho (de entre 2 y 3 mm de grosor es suficiente) y encima una capa de moqueta de poliamida, con eso amortiguas en gran parte las feas resonancias de la madera de aglomerado, que según el tipo y la calidad de la cola con la que esté confeccionado suele rondar entre los 150-250 Hz.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Antes que nada agradecer por sus respuestas, ya me he decidido, la caja sera cerrada  todo listo con las medidas, tratare de mantener el volumen interno tomando en cuenta los refuerzos.



> Por mi propia experiencia, yo te aconsejaría compañero dmgvenezuela, que si usas aglomerado (y más aún si es de poco grosor) selles con una capa (o mejor varias) de caucho o asfalto toda la superficie interior de la caja, además de colocar listones internos de refuerzo transversales, con idea de hacer la caja más sólida



El aglomerado que utilizare es de 15mm pero pegare 2 planchas de esas para obtener 30mm, es la unica madera que tengo y no quisiera desperdiciarla, si compro mdf de 30mm o 20mm me sacaran mucha plata, en cuanto a la brea asfaltica lo mas parecido que he encontrado es una tela que parece plastico y con la que impermeabilizan techos llamado manto asfaltico, me saldria algo costoso ya que venden el rollo para 10 metros cuadrados, de caucho solo se consiguen las alfombras de caucho antiresbalantes y como es para carros y aqui la especulacion es una cosa brava me estaban sacando los ojos y parte de los sesos con 2 alfombras de caucho

la unicas opciones que tengo hasta ahora son guata que es de color blanco desmenuzada, la guata que es como de color gris que tiene cms de espesor que es un poco mas densa para colocar en las paredes y tal vez pudiera tambien colocar corcho.

Aqui el manto asfaltico y las alfombras de cauchos por las cuales me estan sacando los ojos





Y aqui la solucion para la cual me da el presupuesto pero nose si sera suficiente tomando en cuenta que la pared de aglomerado sera de 30mm pegando dos tablas de 15mm, el corcho seria necesaria aun? el corcho lo puedo conseguir a un precio relativamente accesible. Por aqui unas imagenes de algo muy parecido en cuanto al relleno, gracias a juanfilas por las imagenes, el tema de soluciones a problemas acusticos tambien fue de gran ayuda

Ver el archivo adjunto 47170

Ver el archivo adjunto 47176


----------



## lovis777

disculpen mi ignorancia pero diganme es cierto que al forrar el interior es como si tubieran una ganancia de 20% de sus litros originales de la caja, ¿ como minimo? o ¿como maximo? 
y tambien no serviria la espuma o esponga como se le conoce me parece mas facil de colocar.
...... saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lovis777 dijo:


> disculpen mi ignorancia pero diganme es cierto que al forrar el interior es como si tubieran una ganancia de 20% de sus litros originales de la caja, ¿ como minimo? o ¿como maximo?


Como mínimo es 0 si no le ponés nada. Como máximo teórico es el 40%, pero en la realidad ronda un 20 a 25% si está muy bien hecho el trabajo. Un 15% es más real...



lovis777 dijo:


> y tambien no serviria la espuma o esponga como se le conoce me parece mas facil de colocar.


Eso se está discutiendo en otro tema de este subforo. Buscalo y leelo ahí.


----------



## JotaEle

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Antes que nada agradecer por sus respuestas, ya me he decidido, la caja sera cerrada  todo listo con las medidas, tratare de mantener el volumen interno tomando en cuenta los refuerzos.


No te preocupes por eso, el volumen interno a efectos puramente acústicos es el que delimitan las 6 caras internas de la caja, los refuerzos no influyen en ese punto.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> El aglomerado que utilizare es de 15mm pero pegare 2 planchas de esas para obtener 30mm, es la unica madera que tengo y no quisiera desperdiciarla, si compro mdf de 30mm o 20mm me sacaran mucha plata


Muy buena idea, pero asegúrate que queden sólidamente unidas. Sé generoso con la cola de contacto, para evitar vibraciones no deseadas entre las dos capas.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Aqui el manto asfaltico y las alfombras de cauchos por las cuales me estan sacando los ojos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 55225



 Dios mío qué barbaridad. ¿No pudiste encotrar pintura asfáltica? Yo he usado "Tensulac" con excelentes resultados, es esta:









dmgvenezuela dijo:


> la unicas opciones que tengo hasta ahora son guata que es de color blanco desmenuzada, la guata que es como de color gris que tiene cms de espesor que es un poco mas densa para colocar en las paredes y tal vez pudiera tambien colocar corcho.



Está perfecto lo que has empleado y como lo has colocado, pero ¡no te olvides del corcho! Verdaderamente marca la diferencia.


----------



## lovis777

hola soy un novato en esto y disculpen la ignorancia

bueno yo tengo un par de parlantes de 10" y con ayuda de este hilo quise sacales los parametros T/S pero me doy con la ingrata sorpresa que mi multimetro *no mide *miliamperios en AC

pero se me ocurrio porque no rectificar la corriente alterna y de ese modo medir los miliamperios pero en CC, bueno le coloque un diodo puente que encontre por alli, en serie entre la señal del amplificador y a la resistencia de 10 ohm y de alli va al polo positivo del parlante.

 es un kbpc306  y la forma que lo coloque es entra por donde es alterna y sale por el posivo del diodo y procedi a tomar medidas al votaje de de la resistencia.

 menores 1v en ac(escala 20vAC) y los miliamperios que ahora si se podia medir aunque de 3 cifras se movia las unidad aunque si puedo tomar 2 cifras a escala de 200m . ahora ya puedo tomar datos.

la pregunta es ¿esta bien lo que estoy haciendo? ¿deberia quitar la resistencia de 10 ohm y medir directo al parlante? ¿talvez cambiar de diodo? ¿ o los datos que obtengo no sirven?.
bueno eso es lo que hice acepto sugerencias.... saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Mucho mejor tener una foto, asi las cosa se entienden mejor, yo pensaba que era manto asfaltico lo que habia que usar  en este caso noto que era brea liquida y viene en envases de galones y medidas inferiores, ese si lo puedo adquirir, sale muy economico, solo faltaria averiguar lo del corcho. Ahora, lo de el grosor que me dices que debo utilizar de corcho, 2mm o 3m, se puede comprar, creo que tambien sale economico, ya habia leido algo del corcho atenuando a bajas frecuencias pero no sabia si usarlo porque al no saber que grosor de corcho usar pense que al ser muy fino solo estaria puesto de vicio dentro del bafle, gracias por esos datos.


----------



## AntonioAA

lovis:
NO es necesario medir corriente de AC para obtener los parametros T/S , Si lees bien , se mide tension en la resistencia. 

Por otra parte, fijate que hay un programa llamado ARTA ( y otros mas ) con los cuales MEDIS CON LA COMPUTADORA LOS PARAMETROS .
Da un poco de trabajo ponerlo a punto y tenes que armar unos cables especiales pero no son de otro mundo....


----------



## lovis777

> Por otra parte, fijate que hay un programa llamado ARTA ( y otros mas ) con los cuales MEDIS CON LA COMPUTADORA LOS PARAMETROS .



ok voy a investigar y de alli les cuento .......gracias mr Antonio saludos.


----------



## JotaEle

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Ahora, lo de el grosor que me dices que debo utilizar de corcho, 2mm o 3m, se puede comprar, creo que tambien sale economico, ya habia leido algo del corcho atenuando a bajas frecuencias pero no sabia si usarlo porque al no saber que grosor de corcho usar pense que al ser muy fino solo estaria puesto de vicio dentro del bafle, gracias por esos datos.


3 mm de grosor está perfecto. Recuerda poner el corcho en TODAS las paredes interiores de la caja, y también sobre los refuerzos y alrededor del tubo de sintonía.

Ah, otro consejillo, que aunque parezca una tontería tiene su efecto: trenza los cables, cuesta poco de hacer y así se reduce en gran medida la inductancia parásita. Y ya si quieres rizar el rizo, usa mejor hilo rígido en lugar de cable, y con aislante de teflón, nunca de PVC. Si no lo encuentras de teflón, puedes "pelarle" el PVC aislándolo luego con cinta de teflón de las que se usan en fontanería, y después hacer el trenzado entre los dos conductores.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Queria preguntar, auditivamente como se oiria esa inductancia capacitaria?  solo por saber, por cierto las cajas seran cerradas.

Hasta ahora rellenare de la siguiente manera:

-Asfalto liquido en las paredes internas.
-Corcho, iba a poner 1mm o 2mm, el de 3 mm encarece un poquito la cuestion, seria solo saber que opinan del espesor de este, ¿2mm no estaria bien? es una lamina por cajon y son varios cajones, uno por parlante.
-Guata, la que es de color gris que viene en rollos como si fuera tela, esta ira encima del corcho, tratare que sea de un grosor de 2 o 3 cms.
-guata blanca, la que es como el algodon, desmenuzada.

Puse 3 refuerzos internos y utilice las proporciones aureas para obtener el ancho y profundidad, el alto me lo dio el despeje de la ecuacion con los litros que utilizare (35 litros), esto lo hice asi ya que era esencial que el ancho fuese de 34 cms, asi que tome ese dato para luego obtener la profundidad. Son 3 refuerzos que fueron tomados en cuenta para el calculo de volumen de aire asi que colocandolos y ahuecandolos persisten los 35 litros del diseño.

Una pregunta, la madera que estoy utilzando es aglomerado de 15mm por lo que pegare 2 planchas para obtener 30mm de pared, los refuerzos se han calculado tambien con esas dos planchas pegadas para que sean de 30mm de espesor, ahora bien, ¿colocar 3 refuerzos estaria bien? estos refuerzos estarian espaciados 15cms entre cada uno asi que, ¿no es algo excesivo para cuestiones de rigidez? ¿con dos refuerzos espaciados a 20cms no bastaria? 

Bueno ya pregunte mucho por hoy 

No habia escrito ni dado avances del projecto porque estaba investigando todo para pintarlos, quiero que queden muy bien, color negro piano, blanco piano, etc, me puse a ver unos diseños y quede asi 

Aqui el link, en la seccion de boxe pueden checar no os olvidemos de la estetica externa 

http://www.htb.ro/

Por ahora solo me falta buscar la pintura acrilica y poco a poco he ido picando madera, me doy cuenta que me hace falta una aspiradora ya que el aserrin es una cuestion  se mete por todos lados y yo vivo en un apartamente  mi madre -) :enfadado:

Con la aspiradora se resuelve ese conflicto  Saludos!


----------



## JotaEle

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Queria preguntar, auditivamente como se oiria esa inductancia *parásita*?


Pues como cualquier otro tipo de distorsión: unos oídos la oyen y otros no. 

No, ya en serio: hay pequeños detalles como ese (y otros más) que aunque parezcan nimios pueden marcar la diferencia e incluso hacer que un altavoz de mediana calidad suene como uno de calidad superior. No me preguntes por qué, porque es largo de explicar, pero está comprobado que así es. Aunque por otra parte es cierto que a un oído no entrenado le costaría apreciar la diferencia e incluso podría no llegar a notarla.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> -Asfalto liquido en las paredes internas.


Da varias capas, no escatimes que es barato. Que quede bien espeso.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> -Corcho, iba a poner 1mm o 2mm, el de 3 mm encarece un poquito la cuestion, seria solo saber que opinan del espesor de este, ¿2mm no estaria bien?


Estaría bien, pero mejor serían 3 mm. o algo más. Si no, procura poner doble capa de esos 2 mm. en la pared opuesta a los altavoces.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> -Guata, la que es de color gris que viene en rollos como si fuera tela, esta ira encima del corcho, tratare que sea de un grosor de 2 o 3 cms.


Perfecto.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> -guata blanca, la que es como el algodon, desmenuzada.


Idem. Pero que quede bien repartida y no obstruya el puerto reflex. Lo mismo con la guata.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> ¿colocar 3 refuerzos estaria bien? estos refuerzos estarian espaciados 15cms entre cada uno asi que, ¿no es algo excesivo para cuestiones de rigidez? ¿con dos refuerzos espaciados a 20cms no bastaria?


Sí que bastaría, incluso uno también, pero ten en cuenta que esos refuerzos se ponen para intentar evitar lo más posible que la caja "vibre" a su frecuencia de resonancia a altos SPL.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> no nos olvidemos de la estetica externa


¡Hacerlo sería un grave pecado! Inculso yo diría que una caja fea por fuera suena hasta peor. 



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> mi madre -) :enfadado:


Aysh... las madres... unas santas todas.


----------



## Cacho

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Hasta ahora rellenare de la siguiente manera:
> 
> -Asfalto liquido en las paredes internas.
> -Corcho, iba a poner 1mm o 2mm, el de 3 mm encarece un poquito la cuestion, seria solo saber que opinan del espesor de este, ¿2mm no estaria bien? es una lamina por cajon y son varios cajones, uno por parlante.
> -Guata, la que es de color gris que viene en rollos como si fuera tela, esta ira encima del corcho, tratare que sea de un grosor de 2 o 3 cms.
> -guata blanca, la que es como el algodon, desmenuzada.




Esperá un poquito, que estás por gastar una cantidad de plata en algo que no te va a rendir por ese dinero...
Primero que nada, la mejora máxima (teórica) posible con los rellenos y demás es de cerca del 40%. En la práctica es raro y muy difícil alcanzar el 20% y lo más frecuente, gastando bastante plata y esfuerzo es quedarse en un 10%. ¿Hasta ahí nos entendemos?

Ahora bien: Con 34cm de frente, no vas a usar parlantes de más de 10" (no cabrían) y no creo que le vayas a poner más de 50-60W de potencia. Con eso en mente, un aglomerado de 15mm alcanza (la rigidez que tiene es suficiente). No hacen falta dos capas, ni refuerzos.
Podés hacerlo, pero la mejora no será apreciable.

Si le sellás bien las aristas con pintura asfáltica, silicona, una buena cola vinílica o lo que sea, y la forrás (podés casi llenarla, si querés) sólo con la "cosa" gris de algodón (esa que se usa bajo las alfombras de los autos, se vende en tapicerías y es barata) ya vas a estar prácticamente en el mismo punto que haciendo todo el proceso con corcho, pintura por todos lados, doble pared, refuerzos, dos guatas, etc.

No gastes de más cuando no es necesario, toda la plata que le podrías poner en esos materiales no te va a dar una mejora que la valga. Sólo lo justificaría en caso de que fueran unos monitores de estudio con parlantes de altísima calidad y un diseño ajustado (prototipo mediante) a ellos.

Eso sí: No te olvides de hacerle un agujerito (con 1mm de diámetro está bien) en algún lugar para que la presión interna del bafle se compense. No cambia el rendimiento acústico, pero ante cambios de temperatura te evita problemas.

Toda la plata que te ahorres la podés usar para el acabado externo 
O para hacer la segunda caja, que al no tener paredes dobles...

Saludos

PS: La inductancia parásita la ve (y maneja) el amplificador, en el bafle en sí no tiene una gran influencia. Más aún, la variación que introduce es muy chica frente a la inductancia del parlante. Como sea, los cables trenzados quedan más lindos (y cómodos de maniobrar ).


----------



## JotaEle

Todo eso está muy bien, Cacho, pero si no entendí mal, pretende construirse un par de *monitores*. ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## Cacho

No sé si sean monitores o no, pero no es esa la única condición que ponía yo:



> Sólo lo justificaría en caso de que fueran unos monitores de estudio con  parlantes de altísima calidad y un diseño ajustado (prototipo mediante)  a ellos.



Sin una chorrera de cálculos y simulaciones no llegás nunca a una caja de altas prestaciones. Después se pasa al prototipo para medirla y ajustarla. Después al relleno, para medir de nuevo cómo cambia y responde el conjunto. Ahí se verá si hace falta el relleno más caro, si se puede usar uno más barato (siempre hay que probar las dos opciones) o si no se logra una mejoría sustancial en la respuesta con esos agregados.

No discuto la utilidad de rellenos y cosas que se pueden poner en una caja, simplemente no justifico el poner más plata y trabajo en la caja que en los parlantes a menos que hablemos de calidades muy altas. Más aún, fijate el relleno de las cajas que cita DMG más arriba (son las de Juanfilas, si mal no recuerdo): Son estopa de algodón y sintética.
Material barato, fácil de conseguir y con prestaciones más que buenas para esto.

Saludos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Lo que intento hacer es un sistema de sonido que suene lo mas perfecto posible que pueda permitirme, en post anteriores se puede observar que la frecuencia de respuesta de las triaxiales para un cierto volumen de aire se mantiene por debajo de los 3db en rangos de frecuencias aceptables, en algunas modelaciones hasta por debajo de 1db con su correspondiente volumen de aire, eso si, sacrificando un poco de potencia es que puedo conseguir esas respuestas porque el volumen de aire aumenta con una mejor respuesta, ya pense en comprar un bajo para reproducir frecuencias muy bajas, quiero que si no llega a 20 hz, llegue a tocar a por lo menos 25hz, he visto por internet innumerables modelos de bafles de grandes marcas cuya respuesta es -3db a 3db rango de frecuencia 23hz - 30khz y cuestiones por el estilo solo que son extremadamente caros. si lo que estoy haciendo no es un sistema de sonido del estilo de estudio trato de hacer de ellos algo que se paresca mucho  solo me fatan algunas pocas cosas para el relleno pero actualmente me encuentro en periodo de pasantias del area que menos domino de mi carrera, el area de informatica ya que uno opta por el titulo de ingenieria de sistema y no se porque si uno dice "ingenieria de sistemas" de una lo ven como programador  bueh... espero pornto poder continuar con el proyecto


----------



## JotaEle

Ufff... 20 Hz REALES son dificilísimos de conseguir. Ni aunque sean 25. Para eso necesitas un cajón enorme o bien construirte un laberinto acústico. De ahí que lo que hayas visto sea, como dices, "extremadamente caro". Porque además tiene que estar supersólidamente construído, vamos casi a prueba de bombas. 

Y como muy bien dice Cacho, todo está en lo que te quieras o puedas gastar. Hazte un presupuesto y a partir de ahí ve sopesando tus opciones. Aunque hay que tener muy en cuenta que no siempre lo más caro es lo mejor. Yo he conseguido construir cajas de gran calidad (comprobadas puramente a oído) con presupuestos más bien reducidos y con altavoces no muy caros.

Por otra parte, se pueden conseguir mejoras sustanciosas de forma que prácticamente no cuesten un céntimo, como por ejemplo la forma de la caja (aspecto muy importante). Antes citaba una buena solución que es el redondear las esquinas interiores, que incluso se puede ampliar a redondear (o aplanar) las aristas. Aunque lo mejor, según mis experiencias, es intentar que ninguna de las caras opuestas de la caja sean paralelas entre sí, y es en lo que va a basarse mi nuevo proyecto de cajas troncopiramidales. En otro hilo posteé los detalles del modelo.

Próximamente postearé una forma sencilla y accesible de construir recintos acústicos esféricos, que tanto en la teoría como en la práctica son lo ideal.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Cada Hz que bajas de los 40... cuesta cada vez mas! 
Aunque no es tan dificil llegar a los 30/35 sin un costo tremendo , solo escogiendo un buen parlante y haciendo la caja con cuidado.

JotaEle: espero tu post sobre cajas circulares ! suena interesante....
No has leido nada sobre hacerlas con medidas con relaciones aureas? ... dicen que cancelan las resonancias internas .


----------



## JotaEle

Hombre, por supuesto que conozco el tema de las proporciones áureas, pero este método de construcción -aunque válido- sólo atenúa en parte el efecto de las ondas reflejadas en el interior de la caja, que son producidas por la parte interior del cono del altavoz, y que vuelven a salir por éste al exterior con diferente fase, "ensuciando" el sonido. Al no ser paralelas las caras, las ondas rebotan con diferente ángulo y se van amortiguando paulatinamente. Se puede comprobar este efecto fácilmente hablando delante de una superficie plana colocada cerca de la cara, y girarla hacia uno de los oídos. Se notará que cuando el ángulo que forma la superficie con nuestra boca se aproxima a la mitad del que forma con nuestro oído, nuestra voz la oímos "amplificada". Esto es así porque la superficie hace que nuestra voz "rebote" contra ella y le cambie la dirección hacia un plano perpendicular a su eje central.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JotaEle dijo:


> Ufff... *20 Hz REALES son dificilísimos de conseguir. Ni aunque sean 25. Para eso necesitas un cajón enorme* o bien construirte un laberinto acústico


 
Ya estoy escribiendo la tercera parte de este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/ y estoy por abajo de los 25 Hz en -3dB...con un parlante de la calidad del link (un desastre) y un amplificador bueno pero naaaaada de otro mundo. Cuando ponga los gráficos van a ver los resultados de las mediciones reales con el subwoofer sonando.

No es tan complicado llegar a los 20Hz, solo hay que medir y calcular....pero *NADA DE AJUSTAR A OIDO* ...eso no existe en mi vocabulario.


----------



## JotaEle

ezavalla dijo:


> Ya estoy escribiendo la tercera parte de este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/ y estoy por abajo de los 25 Hz en -3dB...con un parlante de la calidad del link (un desastre) y un amplificador bueno pero naaaaada de otro mundo. Cuando ponga los gráficos van a ver los resultados de las mediciones reales con el subwoofer sonando.



Pues voy enseguida a echarle un vistazo. 



ezavalla dijo:


> No es tan complicado llegar a los 20Hz, solo hay que medir y calcular....pero *NADA DE AJUSTAR A OIDO* ...eso no existe en mi vocabulario.



No te hagas una idea equivocada de mis métodos. Por supuesto que utilizo generador de ruido rosa y analizador de espectro para comprobar las cajas que fabrico, pero para un audiófilo el visto bueno final lo tienen que dar única y exclusivamente esas dos cosas raras que llevamos a los lados de la cabeza. Y la materia gris que las controla, naturalmente.


----------



## AntonioAA

Pobre parlante! cuando explote los fragmentos van a llegar a Santa Fe como las cenizas del volcan ... fuera de jo..a , me alegro !

Otra: me estuve acordando del tema de la amortiguanción inelastica ( cuando se me pone algo... ) y en pos de desterrar la brea:

- Que tal te suena engrudar gomaespuma con el "protex" ??? quedaria estructura gomosa con aire dentro....
- Segun mi gurú arquitecto, la membrana autoadhesiva es de mejor calidad .
- Juntar chicles usados ... una vez superado el asco , puede andar . Hay una justamente llamada "pasta chicle " para juntas de carrocerias y/o hormigon.

Por ultimo , y aunque se trate de una fecha comercial y terrícola :

FELIZ DIA , AMIGOS DEL FORO !


----------



## juanfilas

JotaEle dijo:


> Pues voy enseguida a echarle un vistazo.
> 
> 
> 
> No te hagas una idea equivocada de mis métodos. Por supuesto que utilizo generador de ruido rosa y analizador de espectro para comprobar las cajas que fabrico, pero para un audiófilo el visto bueno final lo tienen que dar única y exclusivamente esas dos cosas raras que llevamos a los lados de la cabeza. Y la materia gris que las controla, naturalmente.




1ro que nada FELIZ DIA A TODOS! 

2do jamas te tenes que fiar de esas cosas que tenes a los costados de la cabeza por que funcionan de manera SUBJETIVA y se acostumbran a lo que escuchas y dependen del estado de animo de la persona portante, en fin, ovbiamente que te tiene que gustar como suena, pero para que sea Hi-Fi tiene que ser REAL y no como te gusta a vos 

Saludos


----------



## JotaEle

AntonioAA dijo:


> - Que tal te suena engrudar gomaespuma con el "protex" ??? quedaria estructura gomosa con aire dentro....


No sé lo que es ese "protex", pero mi sentido común me indica que si pretendes sellar con un material poroso, pobre sellado vas a obtener.



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Segun mi gurú arquitecto, la membrana autoadhesiva es de mejor calidad .


Supongo que te refieres a las cubiertas asfálticas tipo Ormiflex. Yo en un principio la usé, pero tiene el grave problema de que hay que hacer juntas en las uniones y amalgamarlas con un soplete, porque si no quedan fisuras y el sellado se va a tomar por... donde amargan los pepinos. Comprobado que lo mejor es la pintura asfáltica o el caucho sintético o EPDM, porque siempre puedes aplicarlo fácilmente sobre las junturas una vez cerrada la caja (por la abertura del woofer).



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Juntar chicles usados ... una vez superado el asco , puede andar . Hay una justamente llamada "pasta chicle " para juntas de carrocerias y/o hormigon.


 Bueno, creo que hablas del famoso "rocadur" que usan los "chapistas". No vale, se endurece mucho con el tiempo y se despega, aun usando una imprimación de base de algún fenólico.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Por ultimo , y aunque se trate de una fecha comercial y terrícola :
> 
> FELIZ DIA , AMIGOS DEL FORO !


Ah, no sabía que era festivo hoy. ¿Qué es lo que se celebra?



juanfilas dijo:


> 2do jamas te tenes que fiar de esas cosas que tenes a los costados de la cabeza por que funcionan de manera SUBJETIVA y se acostumbran a lo que escuchas y dependen del estado de animo de la persona portante, en fin, ovbiamente que te tiene que gustar como suena, pero para que sea Hi-Fi tiene que ser REAL y no como te gusta a vos
> 
> Saludos


Bueno, te diría que, precisamente a lo de "subjetivo" es lo que se suele agarrar el "subjeto" que te encargó los baffles para decirte "pues no me gusta cómo suena", y por ende para no pagar el trabajo, por lo que te acabas quedando con unos baffles que suenan "muy reales" pero a los que hay que pensar en buscarles nuevo dueño para por lo menos no perder lo invertido. Ya se sabe que el que paga manda, es triste pero eso sí, "muy real".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JotaEle dijo:


> Comprobado que lo mejor es la pintura asfáltica o el caucho sintético o EPDM, porque siempre puedes aplicarlo fácilmente sobre las junturas una vez cerrada la caja (por la abertura del woofer).


Lo que usa Linkwitz es - probablemente - esa "pintura asfáltica" pero mezclada con arena. En el artículo creo que está la proporción...pero hay que experimentar un poco...



JotaEle dijo:


> Ah, no sabía que era festivo hoy. ¿Qué es lo que se celebra?


Acá se celebra el "Día del Amigo". 



JotaEle dijo:


> Bueno, te diría que, precisamente a lo de "subjetivo" es lo que se suele agarrar el "subjeto" que te encargó los baffles para decirte "pues no me gusta cómo suena", y por ende para no pagar el trabajo, por lo que te acabas quedando con unos baffles que suenan "muy reales" pero a los que hay que pensar en buscarles nuevo dueño para por lo menos no perder lo invertido. Ya se sabe que el que paga manda, es triste pero eso sí, "muy real".


El problema es que midiendo con "tus oídos" y tu cerebro no solucionás nada..por más que el que "paga, manda", por que el audiochanta mide con "sus oídos" y su cerebro....ergo...están usando instrumentos diferentes y sin referencia alguna para medir una misma cosa   . Si te enredás en llevarle el apunte...vas a terminar sufriendo...


----------



## JotaEle

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que usa Linkwitz es - probablemente - esa "pintura asfáltica" pero mezclada con arena. En el artículo creo que está la proporción...pero hay que experimentar un poco...


¿Mezclada con arena? Es la primera vez que lo oigo, pero creo que sé por dónde van los tiros. ¿Dónde puedo leer ese artículo, _s'il vous plaît_? 



ezavalla dijo:


> Acá se celebra el "Día del Amigo".


Ah pues me sumo: ¡muchas felicidades a todos, amigos! 



ezavalla dijo:


> El problema es que midiendo con "tus oídos" y tu cerebro no solucionás nada..por más que el que "paga, manda", por que el audiochanta mide con "sus oídos" y su cerebro....ergo...están usando instrumentos diferentes y sin referencia alguna para medir una misma cosa   . Si te enredás en llevarle el apunte...vas a terminar sufriendo...


¡Pufff, lo que yo te podría contar sobre eso! Casi serían historias para no dormir. 

Como le pasa a cualquier mortal, yo al principio pagaba las novatadas, pero con la experiencia quepé descubriendo lo que podríamos llamar "receta mágica": antes de cerrar definitivamente la caja, someto al "subjeto" a sucesivas (y en ocasiones tediosas ) audiciones previas para conocer de primera mano su opinión, y aquí es donde juegan un papel CRUCIAL los materiales de relleno. Posteriormente y ya en casa del cliente o donde vaya a ser su ubicación definitiva, unas puntas de desacoplo terminan de obrar el "milagro".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JotaEle dijo:


> ¿Mezclada con arena? Es la primera vez que lo oigo, pero creo que sé por dónde van los tiros. ¿Dónde puedo leer ese artículo, _s'il vous plaît_?


OK. Este es el sitio: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/index.html
y este es el artículo: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-sb80-3wy.htm

Saludos!


----------



## JotaEle

ezavalla dijo:


> OK. Este es el sitio: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/index.html
> y este es el artículo: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-sb80-3wy.htm
> 
> Saludos!


Hum... ya había leído ese artículo, lo que no recordaba era el tema de la arena. Efectivamente, el amigo Siegfried dice: _"I have since built new versions using 6mm plywood with a 15mm damping layer consisting of a 3:1 mixture of water based asphalt emulsion (Henry's 107) and sand, which gave optimum results"._

Se me había escapado ese detalle cuando lo leí, muchas gracias por el apunte y desde luego que lo pienso probar en cuanto pueda.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado JotaEle:
el "protex" es la primera marca de lo que se usaba en los "coches" ( aqui decimos autos ) para evitar que se oxidaran los guardabarros ...antes era asfaltico y ahora es en base latex. posiblemente uds consigan materiales mas evolucionados que aqui , podria ser como lo que dices "caucho sintetico" ...el EPDM ni idea que se trata....
Respecto al Cliente que mencionas... lo padezco en la misma forma ya que hago software... "Asi no me sirve.. " ... JOER!!!


----------



## JotaEle

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado JotaEle:
> el "protex" es la primera marca de lo que se usaba en los "coches" ( aqui decimos autos ) para evitar que se oxidaran los guardabarros ...antes era asfaltico y ahora es en base latex. posiblemente uds consigan materiales mas evolucionados que aqui , podria ser como lo que dices "caucho sintetico" ...el EPDM ni idea que se trata....


OK. Gracias por el dato.

EPDM son las siglas de "caucho de etileno propileno dieno", y tiene la gran ventaja de que aparte de ser un excelente aislante tanto térmico como acústico (además de impermeable), es muy barato y de una enorme durabilidad sin perder sus propiedades. Como todo elastómero, se adapta como un guante a la superficie en la que se aplique pero como contrapartida su adherencia es más bien escasa, por lo que es necesario reblandecerlo con un soplete para que se agarre a la estructura porosa de la madera, aglomerado o MDF.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Respecto al Cliente que mencionas... lo padezco en la misma forma ya que hago software... "Asi no me sirve.. " ... JOER!!!


¡Qué me vas a contar a mí! Para más _inri_, también he sido programador, colega.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Hola a todos, les tengo una consulta sobre tubos de sintonía. 

Acá la caja: 



Tiene 82 L efectivos, y para tener solo dos tubos de 2", la entonación queda muy baja, ademas de producir ruido aerodinámico. El hecho es que antes no me había ocupado por ello, ya que la cortaba con un HPF alrededor de los 80 - 100 Hz. Pero, ahora estoy considerando usarla _Full Range_.

Pues, para mejorar un poco la respuesta, he decidido abrir otro tubo de sintonía, pero como se habrán dado de cuenta: no cuento con mas espacio de frente, así que decidí hacerlo por detrás.  



¿Está mal esto? Mi otra opción es tapar los tubos delanteros y abrir otro detrás. Opiniones, sugerencia, críticas, son bienvenidas.


----------



## JotaEle

¿Qué altavoz de graves lleva (marca, modelo)?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

JotaEle dijo:


> ¿Qué altavoz de graves lleva (marca, modelo)?


Marca: Bohem
Modelo: PA300 

Parámetros T/S: 

Re: 5,7 Ohm
Fs: 40 Hz
Vas: 190 L
Qms: 3,37
Qes: 0,27
Qts: 0,25

Un altavoz que se fabrica desde hace 30 años acá en Venezuela.


----------



## JotaEle

Bueno, pues WinISD me da que para tres tubos de 2" (tal como lo tienes ahora) la longitud de cada uno debe ser de 13 cm para una correcta sintonía a una Fs de 65,26 Hz.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno, aclaro que el tubo trasero oops es de 3"  Y, por ahora, todos los tubos tienen 8 cm de profundidad.


----------



## JotaEle

En ese caso debes cambiar los dos tubos delanteros por otros de 3", y entonces la longitud de cada uno de los tres tubos pasa a ser de 5 cm exactos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

JotaEle dijo:


> debes cambiar los dos tubos delanteros por otros de 3"


Claro, eso sería lo más fácil.

El calculo que yo planteo es manejar 2 tubos de 2" y 1 de 3", sumo área y luego volumen total de ellos. Y "engaño" al WinISD como si fuese un solo tubo con las características en consecuencia.

Mi duda es, si es posible tener tubos de sintonía tanto en el frente como por detrás de la caja, y ambos funcionando a la vez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Mi duda es, si es posible tener tubos de sintonía tanto en el frente como por detrás de la caja, y ambos funcionando a la vez.


Claro que es posible! El baffle no sabe donde están los tubos!! 
EL problema es de diseño: el WinISD no te permite calcular con tubos de distinto diámetro, así que:


Ponés todos del mismo diámetro y calculás con el WinISD oooooo....
Los ponés del tamaño que te guste y calculás a mano (o le preguntás a juanfilas si el LspCad te lo permite de esa forma).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ok Ezavalla; no estaba seguro, ahora si, por eso preguntaba.  

Seguro voy a irme a mano, ahora sí retocaré la profundidad de los tubos. Pero no se preocupen, que si tengo otra duda en el camino, los vuelvo a molestar  

Gracias a todos


----------



## matijuarez

Hola,intente medir los parametros de un parlante de 15 pulgadas marca B-Bomber 8 ohm(segun la caja,cuando mido con el tester marca 16 ohm) modelo bicho papao(estoy seguro que no es la verdadera marca,el parlante seguramente es chino y no creo que sea muy bueno ya que salio barato y lo compre en la triple frontera)pero tuve una serie de dudas.Como no tengo una pinza amperometrica conecte en serie al parlante una resistencia de un valor conocido y,conociendo la caida de voltaje en esa resistencia calcule la corriente que pasaba,despues medi la caida en el parlante y por ley de ohm calcule la resistencia del parlante para cada frecuencia.Mis dudas son:
-Para calcular la corriente necesito la caida de voltaje en los distintos puntos,esa caida yo tome el valor eficaz,hice bien o es necesario multiplicarlo por la raiz de 2 para saber el valor pico?
-Dan los mismos valores todos los parametros a distintas potencias del amplificador o es recomendable hacerlo a una potencia determinada?
-Para calcular el vas como no tengo una caja lo quiero hacer por el metodo de la masa agregada,cuanta masa le agrego?porque probe agregandole 5 g 24 g y 55 g y cada vez que lo probaba me dan valores muy distintos de vas(promedio de los 3 es 300 litros mas o menos).Cuanto mas peso le agrego mas bajo da el vas,porque tambien baja la f´s

Cabe aclarar que las formulas que estan en internet son cualquier cosa asique para no errarle calcule con las formulas y lo comprobaba con http://www.webervst.com/spkrcalc/para.htm
Dejo los parametros que me dio el metodo,diganme si parecen reales
Fs=29,5 Hz
Rmax=233 ohm
Re=15,9 ohm
F1=21,1 Hz
F2=40,4 Hz
Qms=5,851188
Qes=0,42853
Qts=0,399287
Xmax=6mm(muy a ojo)

Gracias y si alguien me puede dar una mano estoy muy agradecido


----------



## JotaEle

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro que es posible! El baffle no sabe donde están los tubos!!
> EL problema es de diseño: el WinISD no te permite calcular con tubos de distinto diámetro, así que:
> 
> 
> Ponés todos del mismo diámetro y calculás con el WinISD oooooo....
> Los ponés del tamaño que te guste y calculás a mano (o le preguntás a juanfilas si el LspCad te lo permite de esa forma).



Te me has adelantado, Eduardo. Por supuesto, suscribo todo lo que has dicho.

Pero hay un pequeño detalle: el baffle no sabe dónde están los tubos, de acuerdo, pero el colocar un tubo de sintonía en la parte trasera de una caja hace que las ondas que salen por ahí estén desfasadas 180º con respecto a las emitidas por el altavoz, por lo que restan efectividad a todo el conjunto bass-reflex precisamente en el rango de frecuencias para el que se emplea (por debajo de la Fs calculada). Si esas ondas no rebotan en ningún sitio (espacio libre) no pasa nada, pero si rebotan en una pared lisa, te descuajaringa todo el cálculo de la caja para el _group delay_ y los graves entonces suenan como "cacofónicos". Eso lo tengo yo más que comprobado.

Pero bueno, siendo que estas palabras provienen de un "afinador a oído", casta repudiada donde las haya por los correligionarios de la orden del Santo Osciloscopio, seguramente sean como simiente esparcida por terreno baldío. 

Venga, perdón por el rollo, pero creedme, tenía que soltarlo o reventaba. 



matijuarez dijo:


> Hola,intente medir los parametros de un parlante de 15 pulgadas marca B-Bomber 8 ohm(segun la caja,cuando mido con el tester marca 16 ohm) modelo bicho papao(estoy seguro que no es la verdadera marca,el parlante seguramente es chino y no creo que sea muy bueno ya que salio barato y lo compre en la triple frontera)pero tuve una serie de dudas.Como no tengo una pinza amperometrica conecte en serie al parlante una resistencia de un valor conocido y,conociendo la caida de voltaje en esa resistencia calcule la corriente que pasaba,despues medi la caida en el parlante y por ley de ohm calcule la resistencia del parlante para cada frecuencia.Mis dudas son:
> -Para calcular la corriente necesito la caida de voltaje en los distintos puntos,esa caida yo tome el valor eficaz,hice bien o es necesario multiplicarlo por la raiz de 2 para saber el valor pico?
> -Dan los mismos valores todos los parametros a distintas potencias del amplificador o es recomendable hacerlo a una potencia determinada?
> -Para calcular el vas como no tengo una caja lo quiero hacer por el metodo de la masa agregada,cuanta masa le agrego?porque probe agregandole 5 g 24 g y 55 g y cada vez que lo probaba me dan valores muy distintos de vas(promedio de los 3 es 300 litros mas o menos).Cuanto mas peso le agrego mas bajo da el vas,porque tambien baja la f´s
> 
> Cabe aclarar que las formulas que estan en internet son cualquier cosa asique para no errarle calcule con las formulas y lo comprobaba con http://www.webervst.com/spkrcalc/para.htm
> Dejo los parametros que me dio el metodo,diganme si parecen reales
> Fs=29,5 Hz
> Rmax=233 ohm
> Re=15,9 ohm
> F1=21,1 Hz
> F2=40,4 Hz
> Qms=5,851188
> Qes=0,42853
> Qts=0,399287
> Xmax=6mm(muy a ojo)
> 
> Gracias y si alguien me puede dar una mano estoy muy agradecido



Yo creo que todo está bien, excepto la Rmax que no sé cómo la has calculado.

Para poner en práctica el método de la masa agregada puedes hacer lo siguiente:

- Hazte de un objeto de poco peso, el cual conozcas de antemano (por ejemplo, una moneda pequeña).

- Pégalo al cono del altavoz con cinta adhesiva.

- Mide la Fs.

- Calcula Vas con la fórmula:







- _fs_ es la frecuencia de resonancia propia del cono del altavoz (ya la calculaste y es 29,5 Hz).

- _fsm_ es la frecuencia de resonancia medida con la masa agregada (la moneda).

- _Sd_ se calcula de la forma indicada por la imagen:






O sea, calcular el área de un círculo cuyo radio es el del cono del altavoz, incluída la suspensión del mismo.

Extraído de http://ingemeda.tripod.com/medpar.html


----------



## juanfilas

JotaEle dijo:


> Te me has adelantado, Eduardo. Por supuesto, suscribo todo lo que has dicho.
> 
> Pero hay un pequeño detalle: el baffle no sabe dónde están los tubos, de acuerdo, pero el colocar un tubo de sintonía en la parte trasera de una caja hace que las ondas que salen por ahí estén desfasadas 180º con respecto a las emitidas por el altavoz, por lo que restan efectividad a todo el conjunto bass-reflex precisamente en el rango de frecuencias para el que se emplea (por debajo de la Fs calculada). Si esas ondas no rebotan en ningún sitio (espacio libre) no pasa nada, pero si rebotan en una pared lisa, te descuajaringa todo el cálculo de la caja para el _group delay_ y los graves entonces suenan como "cacofónicos". Eso lo tengo yo más que comprobado.
> 
> Pero bueno, siendo que estas palabras provienen de un "afinador a oído", casta repudiada donde las haya por los correligionarios de la orden del Santo Osciloscopio, seguramente sean como simiente esparcida por terreno baldío.
> 
> Venga, perdón por el rollo, pero creedme, tenía que soltarlo o reventaba.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que todo está bien, excepto la Rmax que no sé cómo la has calculado.
> 
> Para poner en práctica el método de la masa agregada puedes hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> - Hazte de un objeto de poco peso, el cual conozcas de antemano (por ejemplo, una moneda pequeña).
> 
> - Pégalo al cono del altavoz con cinta adhesiva.
> 
> - Mide la Fs.
> 
> - Calcula Vas con la fórmula:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - _fs_ es la frecuencia de resonancia propia del cono del altavoz (ya la calculaste y es 29,5 Hz).
> 
> - _fsm_ es la frecuencia de resonancia medida con la masa agregada (la moneda).
> 
> - _Sd_ se calcula de la forma indicada por la imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sea, calcular el área de un círculo cuyo radio es el del cono del altavoz, incluída la suspensión del mismo.
> 
> Extraído de http://ingemeda.tripod.com/medpar.html



Las ondas que salen por el tubo de sintonia siempre salen en fase, no importa donde coloques el tubo, puede ir atrás (yo siempre lo pongo atrás), abajo, adelante, etc. acordate que son ondas esféricas las que salen por el tubo, el unico desfasaje que tenes es el de la distancia entre el tubo y el parlante (pero en longitudes de onda de varios metros mucho no influye, ademas de que puede compensar), por supuesto, si esta bien calculado el tubo

Saludos

pd: despues veo en lspcad lo del tamaño de los ports


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JotaEle dijo:


> Pero hay un pequeño detalle: el baffle no sabe dónde están los tubos, de acuerdo, pero el colocar un tubo de sintonía en la parte trasera de una caja hace que las ondas que salen por ahí estén desfasadas 180º con respecto a las emitidas por el altavoz por lo que restan efectividad a todo el conjunto bass-reflex  precisamente en el rango de frecuencias para el que se emplea (por  debajo de la Fs calculada). Si esas ondas no rebotan en ningún sitio  (espacio libre) no pasa nada, pero si rebotan en una pared lisa, te  descuajaringa todo el cálculo de la caja para el _group delay_ y los graves entonces suenan como "cacofónicos". Eso lo tengo yo más que comprobado.


Nop...ya te lo explicó juanfilas. Salen en fase, si es que se puede hablar de tal cosa en la zona de frecuencia donde la máxima contribución es la del resonador y no la del parlante. Que se van a desfasar... no me quedan dudas, pero el desfasaje con una pared por detrás (supongamos a 1 metro) y si el baffle está sintonizado a 40 Hz (onda de 8.5 mts de longitud) va a ser de 42º o menos, lo cual es bastante pero está lejos de los 180º.
En cuanto al retardo de grupo...te creo que pueden haber problemas, pero me gustaría saber el estado actual antes de predecir catástrofes.



JotaEle dijo:


> Pero bueno, siendo que estas palabras provienen de un "afinador a oído", casta repudiada donde las haya por los correligionarios de la orden del Santo Osciloscopio, seguramente sean como simiente esparcida por terreno baldío.


No te vayás de mambo conmigo, acá nadie ha repudiado tus técnicas ni nada parecido...así que no sé cual es el problema


----------



## AntonioAA

mati:
- Los parametros que mediste parecen "demasiado buenos" tratandose de un parlante berreta....
- La Rmax parece MUY grande ....
- Las mediciones que haces son de IMPEDANCIA ...podes hacer todo en valores eficaces.
- El metodo de la masa agregada es mas inexacto que el de la caja cerrada . Tenes problemas para fijar dicha masa , ya que vibra muy facil .... hay quien recomienda usar plastilina .
- Las mediciones de los parametros se hacen con BAJA SEÑAL ( 1 V aprox. ) 
- Si medis con un tester , a menos que sea muy bueno , las variaciones de valores que lees tienen muy poca precision ,hay que hacerlo muy cuidadosamente.

RESPECTO AL OTRO TEMA:  Yo prefiero los tubos de sintonia al frente... *para independizarme de la superficie reflectante trasera* y la distancia a la que se encuentre... a menos que las dimensiones del baffle no den.

Eduardo: Padecemos el mismo problema... no somos delicados para exponer nuestras convicciones... a veces sonamos un poco "secantes" ... JUAAAAAAAAA


----------



## juanfilas

El tema de la posición del tubo de sintonía es complicado pero hay que meter todo en la bolsa, cosas buenas y malas de cada posición.

  Por ejemplo, atrás tiende a retumbar si esta cerca de la pared, pero da mas lugar a ajustes separando el bafle de la pared, buscando la mejor respuesta, con port al frente esto es imposible.

  El port al frente tiene el problema de que normalmente queda mas cerca del piso que si estuviese atrás, donde podemos ponerlo bien arriba, acá de nuevo, atrás es regulable (todo el alto del bafle, adelante es mas complicado o queda “feo” (port al lado del tweeter).

  El port al frente a alto volumen es mas probable que escuchemos ruidos aerodinámicos, atrás son imperceptibles (suelen ser muy direccionales). Esto lo aseguro, con los monitores nuevos que tienen parlante de 5´´ y port de 2´´ (enorme para el parlante) si das vuelta el bafle y prestas atención se escucha el aire (no escuchando música que “tapa el ruido” un tono de 35hz-40hz), imagínense en un parlante de 10´´ y 8mm de Xmax... es muy bajo el ruido, pero es un granito de arena mas. Igualmente esto se puede llegar a solucionar con ports exponenciales, pero su calculo es mas complicado.

  Por la “facha” es lo mismo, hay gente que le gusta y gente que no...

  Por todo esto, normalmente pongo los ports atrás, ya que es mas controlable y “ajustable”, eso no quita que cuando arme MIS BAFLES que tengo muchas ganas ya que nunca tengo equipo fijo, los ponga adelante, ya que en mi caso particular, la ubicación va a ser muy cerca de la pared, pero... todavía puedo probar con las columnas que lo tienen atrás, si andan bien en el espacio... va para adelante port atrás.


   Antonio, es difícil ser “bondadoso en las respuestas” y que te tomen en serio (por lo menos a mi me pasa) hay que dar fundamentos muy fuertes o se arma discusión sin fin 

   Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> RESPECTO AL OTRO TEMA:  Yo prefiero los tubos de sintonia al frente... *para independizarme de la superficie reflectante trasera* y la distancia a la que se encuentre... a menos que las dimensiones del baffle no den.


Es que estamos partiendo de que yoangel quiere usar el mismo baffle que tiene y meterle un agujero extra para corregir la respuesta del conjunto. El mejor consejo es el mas simple: que tire esa caja a la basura y haga una nueva acorde a los resultados del diseño, pero si no quiere o puede hacer eso...pues habrá que meterle un agujero por atrás 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Eduardo: Padecemos el mismo problema... no somos delicados para exponer nuestras convicciones... a veces sonamos un poco "secantes" ... JUAAAAAAAAA


  ...sep.... lo sabía



juanfilas dijo:


> Antonio,  es difícil ser “bondadoso en las respuestas” y que te tomen en serio  (por lo menos a mi me pasa) hay que dar fundamentos muy fuertes o se  arma discusión sin fin


Por desgracia, es así...


----------



## matijuarez

Antonio gracias por responder,la masa agregada use unas monedas y las pegue con cinta al cono..pero en que parte del cono las tengo que pegar?yo las pege bien el centro del cono o bien distribuidas por los costados.
Cuando decis vibraciones,a que te referis especificamente?


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan: a esta altura de mi vida , si algo afecta "la facha" y SIRVE... que se c.. ! . No quita hacer las cosas con un criterio estetico ... 
Respecto a los tubos, hay que prestarle atencion al "flare" ( la boca ampliada) ... he hecho algunos intentos con el pvc y la pistola de aire caliente y fueron lamentables!! . Hay un loco del "porting" ( todo para llevarle la contra a Zavalla ) que ofrece un programita interesante , lo probare cuando pueda:
http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/flare-it.htm
pero he leido maravillas sobre la importancia....Sera el proximo paso en la investigacion .
Si viste lo que publique sobre el EspantoWoofer , soy fanatico de los ports grandes.

Mati: cuando usé ese metodo... con monedas tambien ( hasta eso es dificil sino tenes una balanza muy precisa... yo pese muchas para repartir el error ) ... las monedas eran un sonajero!! corres el riesgo de que si las pegas muy bien , arruinas el cono 
Siempre se pegan al centro o repartidas alrededor de el ...a mi me resulto mas facil rodear el domo central.


----------



## juanfilas

Ha me olvidaba de aclarar que el SD no se pude obtener de medir el diámetro, dependiendo del diseño del cono cambia drasticamente, por ejemplo, un tipico 6.5´´ tiene un SD de 110cm2 pero en buenos diseños hay de 125-130cm2 con el mismo diámetro, con todas las ventajas que esto implica, por otro lado, en woofers excepcionalmente bien diseñados hay SD de hasta 145cm2 (Scan Speak 8545k por ejemplo) parece un woofer de 8´´ pero con el diámetro de un 6,5´´...

en el diseño en WinISD conviene dejar la casilla en blanco si no se conoce, aunque poco influye ponerlo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Interesante! no me he dedicado a analizar cada uno de los parametros y su importancia. Yo he seguido la regla que proponen que es tomar el diametro incluyendo 1/3 del sorround . 

Sigo maravillado por la obra de estos muchachos , que no solo lograron un modelo que funciona sino que se pueden obtener con un par de pruebas tan simples....


----------



## jorger

Hola.
Estoy intentando sacar los parámetros T/S de un woofer (no es chino pero tampoco es conocido) de 5'', modelo VDSSP5/4PRO (en google vienen imágenes)
De momento sólo sé estos parámetros:
Z= 4ohm
Re = 6.5ohm
Pe= 50w
FS= 56Hz (la he sacado ahora mismo)
Xmax= 6mm
SPL= 90dB
dia= 0.13
Sd=0.008m²
Ahora tengo una gran duda..
Quiero saber cómo se calcula Rmax para luego poder calcular Qes, Qms y Qts.. pero claro, si la calculo según la ley de ohm, me da nada mas y nada menos que 1000Ω 
Explico un poco..

Lo que he hecho para medir la corriente que circula por el woofer es utilizar una pinza amperimétrica pero con una modificación, le hice 28 bucles para que la intensidad que aparece en el display se multiplique por 50.. entonces, con el generador de tonos que tengo en el pc, a Fs y a 1voltio, el display me marca 0.10A, que en realidad son sólo 0.002A (2mA? me parece muyy poco)..
sabiendo esto, segun la lay de ohm la Rmáx en esas condiciones es de 1000ohm.. esto es posible?? creo que no 

Un saludo!.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me parece que le estas errando :

- NO puede ser Z menor a Re !!
- Fijate mas arriba , que no es necesario medir la corriente SINO LA CAIDA EN UNA RESISTENCIA EN SERIE con el parlante.... 
- La pinza amperometrica no creo que sea adecuada y con tu "truco" posiblemente pierdas mucha precision . Tendria que repasar sus caracteristicas pero no esta hecha para ese uso , seguro.
- La Rmax suele rondar los 30-40 Ohms en un parlante comun

Fijate que hay un programa : Arta uno de cuyos componentes es el Limp .... mide los parametros en minutos ! 
Con la precision de un tester comun tenes que ser muyyyy cuidadoso para sacar algo preciso y exacto.


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me parece que le estas errando :
> 
> - NO puede ser Z menor a Re !!


Lo sé, pero es lo que viene por detrás en la etiqueta 
Re la he medido y me da 4 ohm.. de todas formas no me fio de mi tester porque en medición de resistencias muy bajas está algo descalibrado..
Tengo otro por ahi guardado casi sin usar asique ya mediré a ver que indica.



> - Fijate mas arriba , que no es necesario medir la corriente SINO LA CAIDA EN UNA RESISTENCIA EN SERIE con el parlante....
> - La pinza amperometrica no creo que sea adecuada y con tu "truco" posiblemente pierdas mucha precision . Tendria que repasar sus caracteristicas pero no esta hecha para ese uso , seguro.


Lo acabo de ver en el post #524.. soy un burro 
Igualmente yo no sería el único que hizo eso.. pero ya decia yo que algo iba mal..



> - La Rmax suele rondar los 30-40 Ohms en un parlante comun
> 
> Fijate que hay un programa : Arta uno de cuyos componentes es el Limp .... mide los parametros en minutos !
> Con la precision de un tester comun tenes que ser muyyyy cuidadoso para sacar algo preciso y exacto


Ok gracias por el consejo 
Hoy ya no tengo tiempo, a ver si mañana me pongo a hacer bien las mediciones.
Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Vale, ya he realizado las medidas y me he puesto a calcular todo... a mi parecer son unos datos horribles porque el winisd me pide una caja enorrme en todos los casos, siempre por encima de 100L (en el caso de un pasabanda de 4º orden me da mas de 180L, en una sellada 154L y ni hablar de una bass reflex, que me pide como 415L 

Bueno,e stos son los datos:
Re=3,8Ω
Z= 6Ω (?)
Rmáx=23,2Ω
Xmax=5mm (no 6, antes medí mal)
SPL=90dB
F1=48Hz
F2=62Hz
FS=56Hz (por lo visto F1 y F2 son totalmente simétricos, me parece raro)
Qms=19,26
Qes=0,867
Qts=0,82
Vas= 40L (me parece exagerado, lo medí con el método de la masa)
Pe=50w
Sd=0.0063m²
Dia=0,0128m

Estoy totalmente perdido.. no sé si las mediciones que hice son buenas porque como no dispongo de tester que mida mA en c.a.. tuve que hacerlo con el metodo de la resistencia pero como el tester no tiene buena resolución por estar en escala de 200vac (no tiene una más pequeña)...

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Jorger:
No parecen estar tan mal.. El Vas de 40L es grande , si , para ser de 5" ... el metodo de la masa da mas error como te dije...y ademas con Qts=0,82 es normal que te de caja grande .
Yo probaria con el Arta para corroborar ya que tengo el mismo problema con el tester.
Evidentemente no es un gran parlante pero no quita que puedas armarlo , simula una caja mas chica con el WinIsd y busca que no tenga grandes picos...
Aclaracion: F1 y F2 DEBEN ser simetricas , la comprobacion es que Fs este en la MEDIA GEOMETRICA ....
Lo que no se como hiciste es para medir la Xmax , NO es el movimento del cono sino la zona efectiva en que "empuja" ... te lo tiene que dar el fabricante.


----------



## jorger

Si, mejor voy a probar con el LIMP.. ya lo tengo instalado y quiero empezar pronto con la medición de la impedancia pero tengo unas dudas:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/proyecto1u.jpg/


1.Lo que está en rojo, son resistencias? si es así de qué valor pueden ser?
2.En ese esquema indica que se usa el canal izquierdo de la salida.. no se puede usar salida mono? es para no tener que resoldar el plug para que solo coja ese canal..
3.En la sonda de protección se menciona que R1 y R2 pueden ser de valor distinto al indicado para distintas atenuaciones.... ahi estoy algo perdido.. que valores recomendarías? las distintas atenuaciones que puede tener la sonda de no afecta a las mediciones?

Un saludo, y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Son resistencias, es un simple atenuador para no freir la entrada de tu PC , lo mismo que los zener ( yo no los puse ) . Valores tipicos son 47K en serie y 4,7K la que va a masa.
La conexion ES ASI ya que necesitas que por un canal entre el microfono y por el otro la señal tal cual le llega al parlante... Es lo mismo que haces con el tester! 

Quiza lo que te confunde es que hay dos conexiones distintas: Para medir parametros y para medir respuesta...

No es tan complicado , hay incluso por ahi unos apuntes de como hacer una "Caja Arta" con todos los conectores y una llave para conmutar los modos , aun no he tenido tiempo de hacerla....
http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/AppNotes/AP1_Caja de mediciones-Rev2Spanish.pdf


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola compañeros, recurro a ustedes en búsqueda de una opinión sabia, yo ya hice mis simulaciones en torno a este parlante, pero como sabrán, aprecio mucho las opiniones que en este foro me pueden proporcionar 
Aquí los parámetros thielle small a ver que opinan.

Revc = 4 (ohm)
Levc =1,26 (mH)
Sd = 530 (metros cuadrados)	
Bl = 15,2 (Tm)
Vas = 54,2 (litros)
Cms = 135 (uM/N)
Mms = 223 (gramos)
Mmd =216 (gramos)
Fs = 29 (Hz)
Qms = 6,39
Qes =0,64
Qts = 0,58
Xmax = 14,2 (mm)
Sensitividad = 90 db
Power handling = 275 Wrms – 1100Wpeak
Impedancia nominal = 4 ohms

Aquí los thielle smal, trate de colocarlos todos para la mejor visualización posible, no coloque la marca y lo hice adrede  mas adelante les digo la marca  es solo que quiero obtener una opinión libre de la influencia de la marca.


----------



## AntonioAA

Wow!!!!!!!! con 530 METROS CUADRADOS (?) de Sd te deberia despeinar a 1 cuadra de distancia!!!!!
Lo otro parece muy lindo , no lo puse en el WinIsd.....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Aqui el documento de caracteristicas tecnicas, simulando pude llegar a una frecuencia de corte de 20 hz  eso si, con una cajota enorme y bass reflex, la cerrada corta a 36hz o un poco menos para un Qtc de 0,700, la cueston es que con caja bass reflex toca mucho mas bajo pero con caja de 190 litros sintonizada a 19 hertz, esto es lo que me arroja el winisd, le modifique el volumen a algo mas real y corta a 25hertz o un poquito menos igualmente sintonizada a 19 hertz, la respuesta es muy bonita  ¿podria hacerlo? y gracias por la respuesta antonio 

He alli la marca. No creo que paresca rara la respuesta del parlante. Busque muchos bajos de diferentes marcas, (Kenwood, Alpine, Pionneer...) siempre con sus thielle small y ninguno se le acerca en lo plana de la respuesta a este JBL a pesar de ser mucho mas costosos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Porque das vueltas si te dicen todo para hacer la bass reflex con fb 34Hz y solamente 50 lts???
Las unidades de Sd ESTAN MAL!!!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Sip, claro que esta mal, son 530cm3, eso es mas razonable.



> Porque das vueltas si te dicen todo para hacer la bass reflex con fb 34Hz y solamente 50 lts???
> Las unidades de Sd ESTAN MAL!!!



Porque van a retumbar demasiado, yo las simule con esos datos y obtuve una grafica poco satisfactoria, prefiero diseñar algo mucho mejor, y mas si se puede hacer. Lo unico que me preocupa es la sintonizacion un poco por debajo de la fs del parlante ya que si el winsd al calcular la grafica para una caja bass reflex con SUB SHEVICHEV sintoniza a 19 hertz para un volumen de aire de 190 litros, me pregunto yo, y porque no puedo reducir un poco el volumen manteniedo la sintonia si la grafica de respuesta se ve aun aceptable y bonita para una sintonia de 19 hertz?


----------



## lovis777

una pregunta estoy usando el limp y por el metodo del volumen conocido (51lts) para un woofer 10" me da un vas de -2.16 lts ¿no es posible que sea negativo? 
Fs  = 38.83 Hz
Re  = 7.50 ohms[dc]
Le  = 225.33 uH
L2  = 16374.58 uH
R2  = 40.00 ohms
Qt  = 0.13
Qes = 0.15
Qms = 0.92
Mms = -2051.02 grams
Rms = -1.#IND00 kg/s
Cms = -0.000008 m/N
Vas = -2.16 liters
Sd= 433.74 cm^2
Bl  = -1.#IND00 Tm
ETA = -0.08 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = -1.#J dB

Closed Box Method:
Box volume = 51.00 liters
Diameter= 23.50 cm
algun consejo talvez no tube encuenta algo talvez la calibracion estoy usando la Caja de Medición de ARTA pero sin los diodos gracias


----------



## juanfilas

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Sip, claro que esta mal, son 530cm3, eso es mas razonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Porque van a retumbar demasiado, yo las simule con esos datos y obtuve una grafica poco satisfactoria, prefiero diseñar algo mucho mejor, y mas si se puede hacer. Lo unico que me preocupa es la sintonizacion un poco por debajo de la fs del parlante ya que si el winsd al calcular la grafica para una caja bass reflex con SUB SHEVICHEV sintoniza a 19 hertz para un volumen de aire de 190 litros, me pregunto yo, y porque no puedo reducir un poco el volumen manteniedo la sintonia si la grafica de respuesta se ve aun aceptable y bonita para una sintonia de 19 hertz?



Haciendo eso casi no vas a tener manejo de potencia, JAMAS sintonices por debajo de fs, sino no le vas a poder ni meter 1W al bafle...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

hola, buen dia, aqui la simulacion realizada:



como se puede ver corta en unos 26 hertz, pero eso va a retumbar feisimo!!! mi pregunta es, se puede atenuar ese pico sin perder el corte de 25hertz? lo unico que se me ocurrio fue colocar un filtro pasa alto y haciendolo con el winisd se atenua el pico a unos 2db pero el corte se reduce a unos 28hertz o un poco mas, osea pierde un poco de bajos. 

el siguiente es el group delay



Esto me perturba muchisimo, no se cuanto es el maximo permisimo para una frecuencia minima, se que esto es bass reflex puede ser muy audible, en mi caso me parece que si corta a 25 hertz el group delay maximo debe ser calculado para esta frecuencia y ni idea de como hacerlo  . Esos frecuencias desfasados son una pesadilla.



y aqui la fase, esta grafica si no la entiendo pero me parece que es importante ya que hablamos de desfasaje en baja frecuencia y hablamos de caja bass reflex.


----------



## AntonioAA

lovis: Esos valores estan horribles ( Qt es bajiiiisimo ! ) 
Revisa todo que algo estas errando !
Viste que tenes que medir al aire libre , PONER DE OVERLAY esa medicion y luego hacer la otra??
No esta muy claro en las instrucciones... 

dmg: No me da el conocimiento como para ayudarte , pero te diria que empieces RESPETANDO LO QUE TE DICE EL FABRICANTE, que ademas es de muy buena marca y no creo que lo que sugiere este mal...
Fijate que tu parlante ES DE AUTO y como cambian las graficas de respuesta "In the car "  .
Por otra parte, como quisiera tener ese pico de 3 dB en 30Hz!!!! ... no creo que moleste , y con un simple toque al control de tonos lo arreglas ....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

eso tambien estuve pensando y fruto del conocimiento adquirido de este mismo foro  lo que mas me perturba es lo del group delay, se que si es muy alto se van a oir desfasados los bajos ensuciando la musica, es como si oyera ecos, ya antes los escuche en una bass reflex que en mi opinion solo echan bajos, no muy satisfactorio ese efecto. Por cierto se me olvido deir que en caja cerrada cortan a 34 hertz  y por debajo de 1 db, me parece bueno pero me encantaria poder bajar de los 30 hertz con el diseño.

De todas maneras muchisimas gracias amigo antonio, todas las opiniones siempre son bienvenidas


----------



## lovis777

gracias Mr antonio por el apoyo

claro he puesto OVERLAY sino no tego el vas.

 he tratado de varias formas e investigado :estudiando: y no he podido darle solucion. le cambie sentido right light entrada salida use varios parlantes y el LIMP me sigue dando errores  exagerados. 
calibrandolo no muestra nada, y sin calibrar me da resultados :cabezon:: talvez este dañada la tarjeta o el software e pensado formatear, hace tiempo que no lo hago. aaaa lo retomare  talvez en una semana
saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Son muchas cosas que intervienen ....hasta los drivers de tu placa... no se me ocurre como ayudarte .
Supongo que mediste bien el volumen de tu caja de referencia, que esta bien cerrada y estas usando VOLUMEN BAJO ( fundamental ) es 1V a la salida del ampli aprox ... no debe ser fuerte .
Pregunta lo que quieras.


----------



## lovis777

hola busco opinion 
usando el arta y atenuando el tweeter y un crossover de 2 orden linkwitz-r corte 2500 obtube estos resultados se nota el pico a 55hz cosa que no molesta al oirlo.
bueno usando dos tipos de microfonos el amarillo es de una webcam y el verde del micro de unos audifonos de pc.
le tome medida varias veces y hay esa tendencia entre uno y otro la cosa es nose a quien tomarle mas en cuenta


----------



## AntonioAA

lovis:
Yo tambien he medido con microfonos de ESA calidad ... son espantosos y tengo las mismas variaciones de uno a otro.... No hay que creerles por encima de 9000hz y muy abajo tampoco. Hay consideraciones a tener en cuenta sobre como situarlos y tambien influye mucho las caracteristicas de la habitacion en que las haces.
En promedio la curva se ve equilibrada ... y dado que no tenemos elementos mejores , te diria que SI TE GUSTA .... esta Ok


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola amigos, realizando una de las cajas acusticas me hice una pregunta, ¿cual seria la diferencia entre una caja acustica que internamente tiene pintura asfaltica y otra que no? osea, ¿cual es el fin especifico de la pintura asfaltica acusticamente hablando? a una de las cajas ya le puse refuerzos y quedo muy rigida, luego le puse la pintura asfaltica, dios!!! es super pesada!!! la brocha con que lo heche la perdi, y el olor!!! es super penetrante!!! yo creo que hasta se me irrito la garganta, pero bueno, hacia esta pregunta porque me falta pintar la otra caja, ademas de otras 6 y con lo sucio del producto sera algo dificil.

Las cajas estaban pensadas para ser rellenadas con pintura asfaltica, corcho, guata gris, y guata blanca, en ese orden, pero esa pintura asfaltica es un problema, sobretodo por el olor, es super fuerte! y por eso pense en no usarlo para las demas cajas pero queria tener su opinion, espero puedan ayudarme, espero y puedan responder mis preguntas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me parece un poco exagerado lo tuyo... lo de la asfaltica te lo habia advertido.
La diferencia esta en lo que "emite" la caja .Con buen espesor de mdf o aglomerado si bien existe , podemos despreciarla.. mas con buen aislante dentro , poneles corcho si te hace sentir bien . NO hay cajas comerciales con brea , y pocas DIY .


----------



## juanfilas

El tema es lograr eliminar la irradiación secundaria que se produce al vibrar las paredes del bafle, si le metiste muchos refuerzos y quedo rígida, no creo que necesites mucho mas, pero acordate que tenes que compenzar TODA EL AREA del bafle, osea, que la misma actuá como un "parlante" de enorme area y bajisima excursión, la misma puede emitir mas sonido que le parlante mismo si esta muy mal diseñada ... pero como te dije antes, si es muy rigido, no vas a tener este problema.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Quedo muy rigida, eso si,  la madera la pegue con cola blanca y un poquito de aserrin espolvoreado sobre la cola blanca, de esta manera la cola se vuelve un poquito pastosa y cuando se reduce queda muy firme, doy fe de ello 

El metodo que utizo para saber si quedo firme es balancearla sobre el piso y dejarla caer para que se golpee un poco y escucho el sonido que se produce con el golecito, este debe ser seco, y relativamente bajo, asi veo si quedo fija, lo del aserrin espolvoreado sobre la cola me parece que es muy bueno para pegar la madera 

El aspecto de la caja hasta ahora es desolador, con respecto a la pintura asfaltica produce muchos pegotes y un olor muy fuerte  con respecto a lo demas todo bien, espero pronto poder colocerle la pintura, sera color negro piano, espero poder dar ese acabado.

Solo me resta preguntar algo que me produce una duda, la etapa de potencia que tengo dice que por canal manda alrededor de 150 rms, y mi parlante es de 2 ohm, de 100 rms y 400 watts pico, ¿como ajusto la salida al parlante?, les cuento que ya compre la resistencia de 2 ohms x 100watts y pense en colocarla a la salida de la etapa para luego mandar un tono con una frecuencia minima cuya amplitud de onda se incrementara midiendo el pico de voltaje:

Coloco el tono por un instante de tiempo, registro la medida y quito el tono.

Subo un poco el volumen, coloco el tono de nuevo, registro la medida y quito el tono.

Y asi sucesivamente

logicamente creo, que si hago esto tendria en la resistencia el maximo pico de watts, esta frecuencia debera ser baja pero nose cual podria ser o si hay algun parametro que me diga cual debe ser. 

Es una pequeña duda, logicamente me parece que esta bien pero para no cometer errores es preferible estar seguro sobretodo para saber que frecuencia es la minima para hacer la medicion


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, buen dia, en estos dias pude darle un poco mas de continuacion al trabajo con los bafles, esos que estoy realizando en caja cerrada, se me ocurrio cerrar uno previamente rellenado y el otro cerrarlo pero sin rellenar. Esto lo hice pues queria compararlos y llegue a las siguientes conclusiones, espero que les sean de utilidad, trate de medir con el trueRTA pero con el parapeto de microfono que tenia preferi no confiar en esas medidas.

-El bafle relleno tiene un sonido apagado, como si le faltase algo, el sonido no es natural, es diferente a como deberia sonar, es como si el sonido estuviese un poco carente de vida, como una vez cuando se me ocurrio reparar unos audifonos y les heche silicon para taparlos 
-El bafle que esta sin rellenar reproduce de forma mas natural el sonido, hasta cierto punto claro.
-El bafle relleno distorsiona a solo un poco mas de volumen que el que esta sin rellenar, es audible la distorsion que se produce sobretodo a frecuencia bajas que es cuando se mueve mas aire dentro del bafle.

Por lo antes dicho he decido modificar el diseño a bass reflex, sobretodo por la distorsion que se produce a no muchos spl y esa pequeña carencia de algo en la caja rellena que hace que el sonido no sea igual o medianamente parecido que el de mis sennheisser 301, lo que estoy diciendo es que la comparacion de las cajas las hice contra mis sennheisser, quedando mejor parada la que no tiene relleno en cuanto a naturalidad del sonido, eso si, a pocos spl. La modificacion la puedo hacer porque el ebp lo permite.

En la simulacion con caja bass reflex se obtiene el pico caracteristico que se va a obtener, caracteristico de las bass reflex, mi pregunta es, despues de leer red zobel, notch, etc... ¿electronicamente hablando que es lo mejor que le va a una bass reflex para atenuar ese pico? Pense en algunas cosas pero antes de decir cualquier burrada preferiria preguntar en funcion de la ayuda que me puedan prestar  y gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien por lo de bass-reflex ! .. es una opinion . Haceles el tubo de diametro bien grande , asi sea mas largo....
Vas a ganar mucha spl y el parlante y la caja sufren menos!! . 

Si realmente tenes un pico en baja frecuencia... USA EL CONTROL DE TONO!  Apuesto a que no es tan grande como te dice la simulacion.
Mas adelante podes hacerte un filtrito electronico incluso un pasaaltos para quitar las frecuencias debajo de la Fs .


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias por la respuesta amigo Antonio, con respecto a los ports tendre primero que ir a un local a ver, me gustaria que fuera uno solo de 10,20 cms de diametro, o lo que es lo mismo, de 4 pulgadas, pero me parece que sera dificil de encontrar, ¿si coloco 2 podria reducir un poco el diametro? En el winisd puedo hacerlo sin problemas y hasta puedo checar lo de la velocidad e aire en el port para que no silbe.

Aparte del pasa altos pense poner un filtro notch, en el winisd me parece que es uno que dice (eq parametric) le puse la ganancia negativa para que atenue asi sea unos pocos dbs del pico pero en cuanto a el calculo de los componentes nose como hacerle, he buscado algunas cosas, he encontrado red zoble y filtros notch RLC (PCPFILES), hasta ahora me parece que si coloco el notch en paralelo es un atenuador y si lo coloco en serie es un elimina banda, si me pueden ayudar aqui o darme algo para leer que no este es ingles aunque si lo esta sera igual de bienvenido seria bueno, lo que trato de hacer con el notch es atenuar un poco el pico del booming.


----------



## AntonioAA

Aqui usamos los tubos de PVC de las cañerias plasticas de sanitarios... muy barato y sirve.
Vale poner 2 tubos mas chicos en lugar de uno grande .
Primero te diria que lo armes tal cual y compruebes como funciona antes de ponerte a hacar filtros.


----------



## BKAR

Aplaudo tu empeño por compartir este conocimiento con el foro...
de verdad nose como me tope con este tema..me dije que rayos son esos parametros!!?? nunca he escuchado



ezavalla dijo:


> .... Yo, luego de analizar muchos sitios de Internet y de leer algunos libros, he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones relacionadas con el diseño de cajas (baffles)...
> 
> 
> ...(lo cual es un problema por que para medirlos hay que comprarlos y si los parámetros no son adecuados....ya es tarde)......




revisare el programa y lo pondré a prueba con mi ampli...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

En el interin de esta mañana pase a ver lo que tenian los negocios, solo tienen de 2 plg y muy cortos, tambien de 3 plg. y tienen de 4 plg. si pongo uno de 3 plg el air port sube bastante con respecto al de 4 plg, muchisimo mas de 20 m/s y mi tope es de 17 m/s no porque sepa que este es el limite sino porque de tanto leer llegue a esa conclusion. Con el de 4 plg el air port baja bastante y si voy a poner un filtro pasa alto bajara mucho mas  asi que a no preocuparse por turbulencias, comprare el de 4 plg, averiguare el costo del tubo de pvc para cañerias. Para el diseño del bass reflex hay parametros a tomar en cuenta que me parecen muy importantes cuya informacion es dificil de encontrar por internet. Ya hablare mas adelante de ellos, va a morir la bateria de la laptop


----------



## lovis777

como determinastes o donde encontrastes la velocidad del aire en el tubo de sintonia 

te cuento que tengo un problema parecido poniendo un tubo de 2" la caja se sintoniza a 58 hz y se crea un pico a 60hz un poco desagradable, pero sellandola se sintoniza a 60hz y el pico se atenua y esta ok entonces esta sellada, tambien intente colocarle un tubo de 3" donde esta el tweeter para probar y la caja se sintoniza a 64 hz y aparece el pico a 60hz.

claro hay diferencias entre bassreflex y una sellada, quisiera lo primero y ahora me as dado la idea del filtro notch y lo analizare. 
aqui una pag. que parece a lo q necesito http://www.electronica2000.info/2007/08/15/diseno-de-filtro-notch/
saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> como determinastes o donde encontrastes la velocidad del aire en el tubo de sintonia



Con el winisd version pro, pestaña de air port velocity para ser mas especifico, alli lo puedes checar, no deberia ser tan elevado y he aqui la pregunta importante, ¿cuan elevado puede ser?

Yo trato de que no sobrepase los 17 m/s que fue un dato que lei  en algun lugar de la red, eso si, despues de buscar bastante y me parece que son pequeñas cosas de las bass reflex que no se dicen y que son importantes, una de estas es la que ya dije con anterioridad pues si hay mucha velocidad de aire en el tubo se puede producir un silbido ademas tambien lei que aparecen turbulencias feas que ensucian un poco. 

Otra cosa que me parece que es muy relevante en cuanto a las reflex es el group delay, de esto casi no se encuentra informacion, oh bueno, por lo menos me costo mucho encontrarla, el group delay es bastanatre importante en el diseño de la reflex pues si es muy alto a ciertas frecuencias, bajas por lo general, esa frecuencia en particular se puede oir desfasada y se escuchara como un eco. Por lo general no debe sobrepasar 2t de la señal, yo tomo como limite 1t para cubrirme las espaldas 



> te cuento que tengo un problema parecido poniendo un tubo de 2" la caja se sintoniza a 58 hz y se crea un pico a 60hz un poco desagradable, pero sellandola se sintoniza a 60hz y el pico se atenua y esta ok entonces esta sellada, tambien intente colocarle un tubo de 3" donde esta el tweeter para probar y la caja se sintoniza a 64 hz y aparece el pico a 60hz.



veo que estas colocando tubos diferentes, recuerda que el diametro y largo del tubo asi como el volumen de tu caja son los que te van a dar la sintonia de tu caja, el parametro critico para sintonizar la caja es la fs de tu parlante, siempre debes sintonizar por encima de la fs del parlante, esto es asi si y porque si, asi que si ya tienes la caja hecha tan solo has uso e winisd y trata de ver que puedes conseguir. La caja cerrada no tiene compracion con una reflex en cuanto a fidelidad sin retoques electronicos, pero me parece que una reflex con parlantes para reflex y muy bien diseñada, haciendo uso de electronica, etc, sonara igual o mejor que una cerrada, sino, no habria visto tantos bafles reflex en la red y de tan buen comportamiento, Suerte!

Por cierto ya pude comprar el tubo de pvc, salio muy barato. voy a tratar de abrir los megahuecos ya que son de 4 plg, por ahora solo me asalta la duda de como medir electronicamente la sintonia, se me ocurre poner una resistencia en serie con el parlante y medir en el resitor el voltaje, este deberá ser cero para la Frecuencia de sintonizacion pero nose si poner una r de 2 ohms o de mayor valor, si me podrian hechar una amano aqui seria bueno, gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Otra cosa que me parece que es muy relevante en cuanto a las reflex es el group delay, de esto casi no se encuentra informacion, oh bueno, por lo menos me costo mucho encontrarla, el group delay es bastanatre importante en el diseño de la reflex pues si es muy alto a ciertas frecuencias, bajas por lo general, esa frecuencia en particular se puede oir desfasada y se escuchara como un eco. Por lo general no debe sobrepasar 2t de la señal, yo tomo como limite 1t para cubrirme las espaldas


Sobre el group delay no hay mucha información simplemente por que podés obtenerlo de la curva de fase del conjunto parlante+caja (el group-delay es la derivada primera de la curva de fase respecto de la frecuencia). El problema con el group delay NO ES si es chico o es grande, por que una vez elegida la caja bass-reflex y la rsta. en frecuencia para un parlante dado, automáticamente te fija la fase y por ende, el group-delay del conjunto. El problema real con el group-delay es que debería ser una recta inclinada y no cualquier verdura, por que vas a terminar con una distorsión de fase importante entre los transductores que "componen" la caja. La distorsión de fase puede no escucharse a menos que sea muy alta, pero los efectos colaterales SI SE ESCUCHAN, en particular, cuando se escucha como si la boca del cantante estuviera por debajo de la línea media de los baffles ... y eso sería lo mejor que te puede pasar.


----------



## AntonioAA

dmg: Las cajas sintonizadas tienen 2 picos de impedancia alrededor de la frecuencia de sintonia... Podes medirla con el mismo metodo de medir la Fs .Solo que la sintonia va a estar en el MINIMO de impedancia . la resistencia puede ser de mas o menos 20 Ohms.
Otra es usar el ARTA , que lo hace maravillosamente!
Otra , *a lo bestia *, es ver en que frecuencia la excursion de cono es minima Obvio que en frecuencias cercanas a la que puede ser la sintonia ....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> dmg: Las cajas sintonizadas tienen 2 picos de impedancia alrededor de la frecuencia de sintonia... Podes medirla con el mismo metodo de medir la Fs .Solo que la sintonia va a estar en el MINIMO de impedancia . la resistencia puede ser de mas o menos 20 Ohms.



hare la medicion como si midiera el fs del parlante, hago la curva y luego sera solo cuestion de buscar el punto donde la relacion electrica de ohm me de el punto de minima impedancia entre los dos picos, muchas gracias por la respuesta



> Otra es usar el ARTA , que lo hace maravillosamente!



Por ahora tratare de utilizar bien el trueRTA para medir bien la respuesta en frecuencia y ver que ajustes se deben realizar, pondre el bafle con el parlante dando hacia la ventana abierta de mi cuarto, para no tener la sala interfiriendo con la medida.

¿Hay algun relleno que se utilice para bass reflez? por alli lei algo de esto y parece que aplanan algunos picos en la respuesta, se que no es igual que una cerrada. lo que pasa es que como tengo el corcho, la guata, etc... seria bueno usarlos y no se me queden el el closet agarrando pelusas



> El problema real con el group-delay es que debería ser una recta inclinada y no cualquier verdura, por que vas a terminar con una distorsión de fase importante entre los transductores que "componen" la caja.



¿Ese desfasaje entre el rango de las frecuencias que se van a reproducir debe ser de no mas de cuanto para evitar efectos dañinos? el desfasaje para una caja cerrada esta a 180 por lo que veo en el winisd, y el bass reflex sobrepasa esto, 360, la cosa es que para caja cerrada ese desfasaje de 180 se produce para todo el rango de frecuencias, de 0 hasta 20 khz y hay frecuencias de alli que no se escuchan ademas de la respuesta del conjunto parlante-caja que hace que el desfasaje de las frecuencias a reproducir sea menor,, osea, las frecuencias que se van a escuchar estaran desfasadas menos de 180 grados. Lo que digo es que si tengo una caja bass reflex cuyo corte se produce a 60hz, el desfasaje entre esta frecuencia y una frecuencia relativamente alta debe ser menor que un valor en grados, que a mi parecer es 180, bueno, es lo que me parece, estoy usando la logica, logrando de esa manera un desfasaje entre las frecuencias que se podran escuchar con nuestro sistema parlante-caja de no mas de 180 grados, nose si estoy en lo correcto, solo trato de usar la logica


----------



## Tacatomon

juanfilas dijo:


> Haciendo eso casi no vas a tener manejo de potencia, JAMAS sintonices por debajo de fs, sino no le vas a poder ni meter 1W al bafle...



Pero, ¿Y si se tiene el control del altavoz dentro de una zona segura de funcionamiento aún así debe de sintonizarse un recinto acústico por arriba de Fs?


----------



## AntonioAA

dmg: 
el ARTA tiene un sub-programa llamado LIMP , QUE MIDE IMPEDANCIA Y PARAMETROS DE T/S , por eso te digo que lo uses!! No es solo lo que hace trueRta

relleno: No se especifica cuanto ... solo ponle un poco para matar picos raros , ALGO debe rebotar ...

group delay: Aun se muy poco de el y menos como evitarlo ( que no se puede ), pero solo te digo que es LA MEDIDA DE LA VARIACION DE FASE , que se busca que no sea BRUSCA ....

Tacato: Lo de la sintonia encima de Fs es una regla general , y* es lo optimo *... si bajas la frecuencia de sintonia debajo de ella ... se termina pareciendo a la respuesta de una caja cerrada . Supongo que si el parlante esta sobredimensionado para esa potencia ( lo que llamas "zona segura" ) debes poder hacer cualquier cosa . Hay que tener en cuenta , tanto para vos como para dmg, que el Modelo de T/S es justamente un MODELO que aproxima la respuesta del parlante dentro de ciertos limites ... MUY GENIAL por cierto , en especial como se pueden obtener los mismos con pruebas sencillas .
Ahora bien NO TIENE en cuenta TODO lo que sucede en el parlante . 
Un ejemplo: No se tiene en cuenta la rigidez del cono , por eso si ponemos un parlante medio malo en caja cerrada suena tan horrible por mas que la teoria diga que tendria que funcionar mejor....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> ¿Ese desfasaje entre el rango de las frecuencias que se van a reproducir debe ser de no mas de cuanto para evitar efectos dañinos? el desfasaje para una caja cerrada esta a 180 por lo que veo en el winisd, y el bass reflex sobrepasa esto, 360, la cosa es que para caja cerrada ese desfasaje de 180 se produce para todo el rango de frecuencias, de 0 hasta 20 khz y hay frecuencias de alli que no se escuchan ademas de la respuesta del conjunto parlante-caja que hace que el desfasaje de las frecuencias a reproducir sea menor,, osea, las frecuencias que se van a escuchar estaran desfasadas menos de 180 grados. Lo que digo es que si tengo una caja bass reflex cuyo corte se produce a 60hz, el desfasaje entre esta frecuencia y una frecuencia relativamente alta debe ser menor que un valor en grados, que a mi parecer es 180, bueno, es lo que me parece, estoy usando la logica, logrando de esa manera un desfasaje entre las frecuencias que se podran escuchar con nuestro sistema parlante-caja de no mas de 180 grados, nose si estoy en lo correcto, solo trato de usar la logica


No entiendo lo que estás preguntando   
Te repito: La curva de fase del conjunto caja+parlante queda determinado por el diseño de la caja y algunas caracterísitcas del parlante...y no hay mucho mas que decir. *La variación de las fase es función de la frecuencia que se esté irradiando*...así que no existe algo como "una caja con desfasaje de 180º"  .
Las cajas bass-reflex son complicadas en aspectos de fase y group-delay, y sobre todo con parlantes de "medio pelo", y eso exige ajustar muy bien las frecuencias de cruce para que la interacción entre los parlantes de la caja sea la mas adecuada posible. Las cajas selladas son mas simples en ese sentido.
Por ultimo, un desfasaje de 0º y otro de 360º son LO MISMO , así que no te preocupés tanto...


----------



## ehbressan

En mi epoca de remero, una vez en una prueba de resistencia, luego de haber llegado, el entrenador miraba el reloj y calculaba el tiempo que habia demorado, despues de preguntarselo, me miro con cara de que todavia estaba sacando cuentas mentalmente, y me dijo - " Una hora y 60 minutos, chiquitin !!!"   
Sds.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

He continuado con el proceso de construccion de los bafles , aqui se pueden ver algunas imagenes de como van hasta ahora, en realidad por los momentos he decidido solo concentrarme en uno solo hasta ajustarlo lo mas perfecto que pueda y luego poder hacer el segundo.



Aqui unas fotos de las susodichas, es mdf de 15mm y de aglomerado, el acabado final va a ser negro piano, ya investigue todo para hacerlo y si se puede hacer. Por ahora solo a concentrarse en que suenen muy bien.

Tiene el fieltro o como aqui en mi pais se le dice, aislante para piso de carros, tambien puse guata, la guata es de 2,5 cms de espesor



En la parte donde hay mas relleno va colocado el parlante, en la parte donde hay menos relleno va el tubo reflex. Mayor hueco pero por la sintonizacion por encima de 60 hertz el tubo no sera mayor a 20cms y estoy exagerando con esa medida.



Nose si sera suficiente material absorvente, de verdad nose como comprobarlo, que opinan, ¿sera suficiente? Por cierto, pense en colocar corcho alredor del tubo reflex ademas del aislante para carros, pero solo al tubo porque el corcho no es barato y no quiero que se me quede agarrando polvo en el closet



Y aqui una foto de los huecos de la tapa. El fs de mi parlante es de 58 por lo que la caja se sintonizara por arriba de esa frecuencia, al sintonizarla a 60 hertz obtengo una respuesta no tan plana ya que hay un pico de 6db a 90 hertz, pero con el filtro de la etapa de potencia a 80 hertz el pico baja a 3,5db y corta a 60 hertz.

Yo soy bastante curioso, asi que obviamente no iba a sintonizarla por encima de la fs del parlante  y le puse el tubo de 20 cms de longitud quedando la caja teoricamente sintonizada por debajo de la fs, el sonido a oido fue bastante bueno, fui sacando el tubo de la caja a medida que seguia escuchando musica, solo note que a medidad que saque mas el tubo de la caja comenzo a salir mas aire por el, pero el sonido deja de ser limpio, creo que porque el parlante excursiona mas. Comparando con las cajas cerradas que tengo armadas en donde tengo montados los mismos parlantes, escuchando algo de musica  no note desfasajes en bajos ni nada por el estilo, de verdad que suenan las notas cuando tienen que sonar ademas de que mejora muchisimo el golpe de bajo asi como la claridad de las voces y medios, obviamente por que el parlante no excurciona tanto para reproducir musica, muy buena esta practica de laboratorio casero . Hoy vi la caja y me pregunte. De donde rayos sale tanta musica!!!! 

Voy a medir mañana donde esta sintonizada la caja con el port con 20cms de longitud, electronicamente porsupuesto, de seguro esta por debajo de la fs del parlante asi que sere cuidadoso, luego con el el softwae trueRTA tomo una medida con ruido rosa a ver que obtengo y luego achico el port hasta sintonizar a 60 hz y tomo otra medida a ver que tal.

Por ahora solo me asaltan dos dudas, ¿como saber cuanto material colocar adentro de la bass reflex? ¿que diferencia habria entre madera pelada y el relleno que puse acusticamente hablando? 

Estos parlante suenan muchisimo mejor en bass reflex que cerrada, pero bueno, habia que hacerlo para concluirlo y matar el piojo en el craneo


----------



## Tacatomon

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tacato: Lo de la sintonia encima de Fs es una regla general , y* es lo optimo *... si bajas la frecuencia de sintonia debajo de ella ... se termina pareciendo a la respuesta de una caja cerrada . Supongo que si el parlante esta sobredimensionado para esa potencia ( lo que llamas "zona segura" ) debes poder hacer cualquier cosa . Hay que tener en cuenta , tanto para vos como para dmg, que el Modelo de T/S es justamente un MODELO que aproxima la respuesta del parlante dentro de ciertos limites ... MUY GENIAL por cierto , en especial como se pueden obtener los mismos con pruebas sencillas .
> Ahora bien NO TIENE en cuenta TODO lo que sucede en el parlante .
> Un ejemplo: No se tiene en cuenta la rigidez del cono , por eso si ponemos un parlante medio malo en caja cerrada suena tan horrible por mas que la teoria diga que tendria que funcionar mejor....



Perfecto. Estoy consciente de la regla general. Lo que trato de hacer es extender un poco más la f3 del conjunto (35Hz a 33Hz, una nada ). Se que tendré que sacrificar manejo en potencia pero obtendré lo que deseo: Algo lo más parecido a un Subwoofer. Tampoco quiero derrumbar las casas de los vecinos con altos Decibeles de salida. Dejo unas capturas.









http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Definimax_4015LF_cab.pdf

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Tacato:
Con Eminence cualquiera arma!! ... me gusta esa curva !!!
No creo que tengas problemas . Lo que te quise decir es que en esto nada es tan violento y menos por 2Hz...
Por otra parte, si lo que queres es bajar la frecuencia de respuesta, TENIENDO PARLANTE BUENO, es hacer la caja cerrada con la transformacion de Linkwitz , en lo cual el amigo Zavalla ha tenido buen exito....
En lo personal ( viste lo que publica dmg justo arriba ) prefiero la bass reflex asi tenga unos hz menos de respuesta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Por otra parte, *si lo que queres es bajar la frecuencia de respuesta, TENIENDO PARLANTE BUENO, es hacer la caja cerrada con la transformacion de Linkwitz* , en lo cual el amigo Zavalla ha tenido buen exito....


Tal cual...y teniendo parlantes verdaderamente buenos, la TL exige poco y nada de potencia extra y es simple de ajustar.
Ahora estoy analizando unos parlantes Peerless de 4"  que compré al amigo Juanfilas, y con el Qts que tienen los puedo meter en una caja cerrada y lograr una F3 de 110Hz...que voy a tener que bajar un poco con la TL...pero un parlante de 4" en caja cerrada de 4lts con F3 de 110 Hz y un Qtc de 0.75 ... no es algo que vas a conseguir con parlantes de medio pelo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Profe! veo que va por mas  ... que vicio este ! 
No te tiraste a unos tweetercitos tambien?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> *No te tiraste a unos tweetercitos tambien?*


Claro que fuí por los tweeters también! Un par de Vifa DX25  
Lo que pasa es que los tengo que elegir por ciertas características con valores un poco "especiales", por que van a ser monitores biamplificados con filtros LR y compensación de retardos,. así que había tweeters "mas baratos e igualmente buenos" pero no me servía la Fs... y no quería meterle la LT a los tweeters .


----------



## AntonioAA

No quiero pensar lo que va a ser eso! ... Que lo disfrute con salú !! ... espero la publicacion del desarrollo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No le quepa duda que va a salir publicado, pero tengo para un rato largooooooo!

Salu2!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas Noches, este fin de semana (luego de un largo tiempo de calibracion y esttudio) pude realizar las mediciones de mis bafles con el speaker work shop, si bien nun antes los habia podido medir esperaba que lo calculado teoricemente coindiera mas con la practica, La idea fue cortar los woofer en 500 hz a 12db y por los calculos con el winisd el corte inf a -3db debia esttar en 32 hz cosa que se aproxima bastante pero en el corte superior como podran apreciar no es correcto. Las imagenes que subi son la medicion en campo cercano de los woofer GB 10 sw el microfono se que no es el ideal porque es un ambiental para coro, el primer grafico es el del campo cercano solamentte del parlante y en el segundo la modificacion que produce en la respuesta el tubo de sintonia o port (el cual se mide por separado y el programa compagina la respuesta final) a mi entender no me gusta el valle que hay en los 500 hz y por lo que se ve el cote superior empieza alrrededor de 1khz. Bien espero sus comentarios e ideas (aparte de la de volver a calcular el divisor y quizas llevarlo a un orden mas). Desde ya Gracias.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, buenas noches, en un tiempo libre me puse a medir la frecuencia de sintonia del bafle con el port puesto he hice lo siguiente:

Conecte con el parlante una resistencia de 4 ohm en serie y medi en ella, en la resistencia, el voltaje a medida que alimentaba el circuto con un barrido de frecuencias en la zona de 40 a 80 hertz.

Mi pregunta es aunque paresca muy simplon  pero prefiero estar seguro, ¿solamente divido V/R siendo V el conjunto de voltajes que obtuve del barrido y busco la corriente mas alta que este entre los dos puntos donde la impedancia es mas alta? Es que ami parecer si en los picos de la grafica de impedancia de una caja bass reflex hay una gran impedancia, entonces, cuando se realiza la relacion de ohm en ese punto se tendria una corriente minima circulando por el circuito, por consiguiente, en el punto donde supuestamente se encuentra sintonizada la caja, que sera el punto de menos impedancia entre los dos picos mas altos, entonces en ese punto habria una circulacion de corriente alta y es esa la que voy a tomar para asociar con mi frecuencia, siendo esa la frecuancia a la cual estaria sintonizada la caja.

Recuerden que estoy probando varios largos de port, luego hago el barrido de frecuencias para ver donde esta sintonizada. Tal vez achique el port o tenga que agrandarlo, solo queria saber si esta bien lo que estoy haciendo en cuanto a la medicion de la frecuencia de sintonia de forma electronica. y gracia por la ayuda

EL winisd me dio el largo del port pero preferiria poder medir y no confiarme mucho de ello ya que la caja tiene relleno acustico y preferiria sintonizar muy bien antes de cerrar la caja


----------



## AntonioAA

dmg: Vas bien ! la menor impedancia del baffle te dara la caida mas alta en la resistencia-> esa es la sintonia. Verifica bien que la tension de salida del ampli se mantenga constante.

Sergio: Muy linda tu medicion , ya que ambos no contamos con los elementos mas adecuados. Yo creo que el tema de sintonia "abajo" NO hay que tocarla. 
Por otra parte, respecto a tu consulta por el "pozo" a 500Hz , hay que tener cuidado para no tomar decisiones erroneas....
Mediste todo en campo cercano?  ... Porque esa NO es la medicion real , es para obtener los parametros del parlante.  Si te fijas por aca , la medicion se hace en situacion mas "real" , es decir a mayor distancia ( de lo que he podido concluir alrededor de 1m en promedio ) y con una potencia algo mayor .... Vas a ver que quizas te empeore la curva!!! ... y es normal , ya que entraram a jugar mas las caracteristicas del ambiente que estas usando , que seguramente no sera anecoico. No desesperarse.
Mediste la respuesta del parlante SIN FILTRO ? Esto te ayudaria a ver como esta funcionando realmente.
No te olvides que el parlante introduce tambien sus "filtros"  por decirlo de una manera. No es solo el que uno pone . La mayoria de los parlantes tiene una subida en respuesta horrible antes de caer del todo.
No te apures a aumentar el orden del filtro a menos que concluyas que es muy necesario, estas usando un Butterworth o un Linkwitz?

Podrias probar hacer tu microfono mas direccional , rodeandolo de un cono de carton , e incluso gomaespuma por dentro . Por supuesto medir y ver que sale...


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio, Gracias por tu rapida respuesta. En realidad NO medi el parlante sin filtro, (groso error que ahora me doy cuenta no puedo comparar aunque si veo como anda mi sistema). Por otro lado evidentemente mi ambiente no es anecoico, es mas estan montados bajo una subida de escalera que hace de cajon. Lo que pasa realmente es que esta es la primera vez en mi vida que mido parlantes o mejor bafles, por lo tanto si bien los valores estan en gral. dentro de lo que calcule, quizas estoy tratando de llevarlos a curvas de libro y en la practica sean asi como tienen que ser. 
Por el momento coincdido con vos. anoche (larga madrugada) recalcule los filtros en funcion de los valroes medidos de la impedancia del woofer (ademas de medios y tweeter) y por lo pronto tengo que hacer algunas correcciones especialmente en los medios. El desfasaje teorico practico del filtro del woofer es por una pifiada mia en el calculo . Bien voy a modificar el filtro, medir el parlante sin filtro y con filtro en campo cercano y lejano (para el fin de semana) y luego lo posteo. Antonio desde ya muy agradecido. Un abrazo.

Nota con respecto al mic. creo que tengo un cardioide este mejoraria un poco la recepcion.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola buen dia, continuando con el proyecto logre medir la frecuencia a la que estaban sintonizados los parlantes de auto en la caja de 32 litros bass reflex. Despues de horas intentando medirla de forma electronica me di cuenta que la etapa de potencia varia el voltaje de alimentacion a medida que se incrementa la frecuencia por lo que el punto de sintonizacion se va a mover o bueno, lo que es realmente correcto, tendre una medida erronea de cual es, por ello procedi a chequear y ajustar que el voltaje de alimentacion fuese constante pero es casi imposible porque las variaciones entre cada frecuencia en cuanto a voltaje es de 0.3 voltios, osea, a medida que incremento la frecuencia 1 hertz se produce una caida de 0,3 volts que no siempre es constante, aveces es un poco menor, eso solo me dice que despues de hacer un buen barrido, digamos que desde 30 hertz hasta 80, se abran ido unos cuantos voltios, asi que tuve que inventarme un procedimiento que hiciera que lo rudimentario se hiciera acertado y efectivo

Tome el consejo del amigo antonio y lo hice visualmente, pero eso si, teniendo mucho cuidado, poniendo mucho oido y mucha vision a la excursion del cono. Para ello coloque una rayita de papel de unos 2 mm de largo por 1mm de espesor entre el pequeño espacio que se encuentra entre la union del cono de polipropileno (en mi caso) y la membrana que sostiene al cono, la idea es que cuando el parlante excursione podamos ver el papel moviendose con el cono, como el cono de mi parlante es negro utilice un papelito color blanco. Cuando el cono se mueva y observe el papelito el efecto visual que observare sera el que se asemeja a cuando vemos un colibri y su aleteo, eso era lo que queria ver, asi me ayudaba a ver la excursion del cono.

Una vez hecho esto procedi con el winisd a alimentar con cierta potencia para que el cono excuercione bastante y, efectivamente, para bass reflex el comportamiento del cono es el que debe ser, con sus dos puntos de maximo dezplazamiento, etc. Para ello utilice el barrido slow sweep del winisd en vez de alimentar con un tono, este le permite hacer un barrido continuo de frecuencias. Ahora es que comenzaba la verdadera prueba pues la cuestion consistia en hacer el barrido a una frecuencia cada vez mas alta y observar el papelito moviendose, a medida que nos vamos acercando a la frecuencia de sintonia podemos ver como el papelito que pegamos al cono ayuda a ver cuando este se esta contrayendo, llega a un minimo y luego se expande, tienen que utilizar el slow sweep del winisd para que esto se pueda hacer, debemos ser muy meticulosos y estar atentos a cuando esto pase pues el slow sweep hace el cambio de tonos un poco rapido y hay que estar muy atentos pero si se puede observar, hay que ir variando la frecuencia en la cual inicia el barrido para que a una vez que estamos muy cerca de la frecuencia de sintonia veamos como el parlante se contrae solo un poco y luego se expande, hay un punto importante en el cual al hacer el barrido iniciando a un hertz por debajo de la sintonia podemos ver como por un breve intante el parlante se contrae y luego se va a ir expandiendo, ya casi estara listo pues ahora el proximo barrido se hara un hertz por arriba y alli veremos que cuando lo iniciamos el parlante solo excursiona a un valor y luego se expande, no vemos ninguna contraccion y he alli la frecuencia de sintonia. es bueno que el punto de observacion del papelito pegado al cono se haha perpendicular a la excursion del cono, osea, no nos vamos a poner a ver el parlante de frente pues el parlante excursiona hacia nosotros, hay que verlo de lado para asi ver como el papelito se mueve con el cono. 

Aqui solo trate de hacer de un proceso rudimentario algo mas cientifico y medible, sobretodo en la ausencia de un un generador de señales que me diera un voltaje constante, no tarde mucho para hacerlo y de verdad que me satisface el resultado con lo fastidioso que soy para esto, la cantidad de veces que hice el barrido para llegar a la frecuencia de sintonia hace que la medida tomada sea muy acertada, el papelito es solo una ayuda para ver la excursion del cono y de verdad que si se puede hacer. Espero y les sirva a muchos este metodo que de verdad que si se hace muy bien se logra un muy buen resultado,no pase mucho rato para saber la frecuencia de sintonia y menos para sintonizarlo, sobretodo si solo se posee lo esencial, oido, vista, un papel, cp y el winisd. 

Por ahora solo queria comparar el sonido del bafle sintonizado un poco por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonia del parlante y el de el parlante sintonizado con la caja a la prefeccion, esto solo por curiosidad, una cosa que me sorprendio mucho es que los calculos realizados con el winisd se aproximaran muchismo a lo obtenido en la realidad en cuanto a ancho y largo del port para la sintonizacion de la caja, y en una medida a groso modo con trueRTA el comportamiento es muy parecido a lo que winisd arrojaba.


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien dmg !! Me gusta como intentas luchar con imaginacion ante las limitaciones.
Hay generadores que te permiten variar manualmente la frecuencia y el tiempo de barrido , por ejemplo el Sound Analysis System de ymec.com , que te permite bajar una version de prueba , y luego de vencido te sigue permitiendo usar el generador:
http://www.ymec.com/products/dssf3e/index.htm

Y te insisto que uses el ARTA que al medir TODO te independiza de las variaciones de tu amplificador.....

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Bueno despues de unos dias sin pasar por aquí, te cueno AntonioAA:
Intenté sacar los parámetros del 'subwoofer'' de 5'' con el limp, pero resulta que la tarjeta de sonido del portatil es una m**** (tiene como 6 años) y por tanto al medir la impedancia del altavoz me sale una gráfica llena de picos y valles..
No puedo usar la pc de sobremesa porque aparte de que me da miedo cargarme algo, no tengo muy accesible la entrada y la salida de audio.

Asique por el momento no voy a hacer una caja nueva para el subwoofer.. comparando el sonido del 2.1 de mi pc con el bafle que hice con ese sub y otros 2 altavoces chicos.. me quedo sin pensarmelo con el bafle que hice yo.

Aun así tengo pensado hacer una caja para el sub, de eses estilo en el que el altavoz mira hacia el suelo, y otra de un volumen muy pequeño para los altavoces que hacen de medios y agudos..

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger: lastima no puedas avanzar ...

Respecto a las que miran para el suelo... ten cuidado que no anda cualquiera...vas a tener que experimentar un poco con la altura . yo tengo un sub Yamaha que tiene como un difusor frente al parlante .


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Podrias probar hacer tu microfono mas direccional , rodeandolo de un cono de carton , e incluso gomaespuma por dentro . Por supuesto medir y ver que sale...




Antonio, recién hoy leo tu respuesta, todo muy acertado, excepto este punto  Si rodeas un microfono con cualquier cosa, la respuesta medida va a ser un desastre, todo lo que esta cerca del mismo influye (por refracción o difracción) en la medida, imaginate que hasta el pie de micrófono crea ripple en la respuesta medida... Lo ideal si no tenemos una buena sala es medir a un metro y luego filtrar el resultado para eliminar los problemas de sala, es la única manera de tener en cuenta el bafle step, ya que si medís todo en campo cercano, las "sensibilidades" medidas no son reales.



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Hola buen dia, continuando con el proyecto logre medir la frecuencia a la que estaban sintonizados los parlantes de auto en la caja de 32 litros bass reflex. Despues de horas intentando medirla de forma electronica me di cuenta que la etapa de potencia varia el voltaje de alimentacion a medida que se incrementa la frecuencia por lo que el punto de sintonizacion se va a mover o bueno, lo que es realmente correcto, tendre una medida erronea de cual es, por ello procedi a chequear y ajustar que el voltaje de alimentacion fuese constante pero es casi imposible porque las variaciones entre cada frecuencia en cuanto a voltaje es de 0.3 voltios, osea, a medida que incremento la frecuencia 1 hertz se produce una caida de 0,3 volts que no siempre es constante, aveces es un poco menor, eso solo me dice que despues de hacer un buen barrido, digamos que desde 30 hertz hasta 80, se abran ido unos cuantos voltios, asi que tuve que inventarme un procedimiento que hiciera que lo rudimentario se hiciera acertado y efectivo
> 
> Tome el consejo del amigo antonio y lo hice visualmente, pero eso si, teniendo mucho cuidado, poniendo mucho oido y mucha vision a la excursion del cono. Para ello coloque una rayita de papel de unos 2 mm de largo por 1mm de espesor entre el pequeño espacio que se encuentra entre la union del cono de polipropileno (en mi caso) y la membrana que sostiene al cono, la idea es que cuando el parlante excursione podamos ver el papel moviendose con el cono, como el cono de mi parlante es negro utilice un papelito color blanco. Cuando el cono se mueva y observe el papelito el efecto visual que observare sera el que se asemeja a cuando vemos un colibri y su aleteo, eso era lo que queria ver, asi me ayudaba a ver la excursion del cono.
> 
> Una vez hecho esto procedi con el winisd a alimentar con cierta potencia para que el cono excuercione bastante y, efectivamente, para bass reflex el comportamiento del cono es el que debe ser, con sus dos puntos de maximo dezplazamiento, etc. Para ello utilice el barrido slow sweep del winisd en vez de alimentar con un tono, este le permite hacer un barrido continuo de frecuencias. Ahora es que comenzaba la verdadera prueba pues la cuestion consistia en hacer el barrido a una frecuencia cada vez mas alta y observar el papelito moviendose, a medida que nos vamos acercando a la frecuencia de sintonia podemos ver como el papelito que pegamos al cono ayuda a ver cuando este se esta contrayendo, llega a un minimo y luego se expande, tienen que utilizar el slow sweep del winisd para que esto se pueda hacer, debemos ser muy meticulosos y estar atentos a cuando esto pase pues el slow sweep hace el cambio de tonos un poco rapido y hay que estar muy atentos pero si se puede observar, hay que ir variando la frecuencia en la cual inicia el barrido para que a una vez que estamos muy cerca de la frecuencia de sintonia veamos como el parlante se contrae solo un poco y luego se expande, hay un punto importante en el cual al hacer el barrido iniciando a un hertz por debajo de la sintonia podemos ver como por un breve intante el parlante se contrae y luego se va a ir expandiendo, ya casi estara listo pues ahora el proximo barrido se hara un hertz por arriba y alli veremos que cuando lo iniciamos el parlante solo excursiona a un valor y luego se expande, no vemos ninguna contraccion y he alli la frecuencia de sintonia. es bueno que el punto de observacion del papelito pegado al cono se haha perpendicular a la excursion del cono, osea, no nos vamos a poner a ver el parlante de frente pues el parlante excursiona hacia nosotros, hay que verlo de lado para asi ver como el papelito se mueve con el cono.
> 
> Aqui solo trate de hacer de un proceso rudimentario algo mas cientifico y medible, sobretodo en la ausencia de un un generador de señales que me diera un voltaje constante, no tarde mucho para hacerlo y de verdad que me satisface el resultado con lo fastidioso que soy para esto, la cantidad de veces que hice el barrido para llegar a la frecuencia de sintonia hace que la medida tomada sea muy acertada, el papelito es solo una ayuda para ver la excursion del cono y de verdad que si se puede hacer. Espero y les sirva a muchos este metodo que de verdad que si se hace muy bien se logra un muy buen resultado,no pase mucho rato para saber la frecuencia de sintonia y menos para sintonizarlo, sobretodo si solo se posee lo esencial, oido, vista, un papel, cp y el winisd.
> 
> Por ahora solo queria comparar el sonido del bafle sintonizado un poco por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonia del parlante y el de el parlante sintonizado con la caja a la prefeccion, esto solo por curiosidad, una cosa que me sorprendio mucho es que los calculos realizados con el winisd se aproximaran muchismo a lo obtenido en la realidad en cuanto a ancho y largo del port para la sintonizacion de la caja, y en una medida a groso modo con trueRTA el comportamiento es muy parecido a lo que winisd arrojaba.



Por mas que no sea el método mas ortodoxo y fiel de mundo, te juro que no se me hubiese ocurrido!!!  
Buena manera de obtener la sintonia del bafle con solo una PC.



sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas Noches, este fin de semana (luego de un largo tiempo de calibracion y esttudio) pude realizar las mediciones de mis bafles con el speaker work shop, si bien nun antes los habia podido medir esperaba que lo calculado teoricemente coindiera mas con la practica, La idea fue cortar los woofer en 500 hz a 12db y por los calculos con el winisd el corte inf a -3db debia esttar en 32 hz cosa que se aproxima bastante pero en el corte superior como podran apreciar no es correcto. Las imagenes que subi son la medicion en campo cercano de los woofer GB 10 sw el microfono se que no es el ideal porque es un ambiental para coro, el primer grafico es el del campo cercano solamentte del parlante y en el segundo la modificacion que produce en la respuesta el tubo de sintonia o port (el cual se mide por separado y el programa compagina la respuesta final) a mi entender no me gusta el valle que hay en los 500 hz y por lo que se ve el cote superior empieza alrrededor de 1khz. Bien espero sus comentarios e ideas (aparte de la de volver a calcular el divisor y quizas llevarlo a un orden mas). Desde ya Gracias.



Sergio, me parece que algo anda mal en las mediciones, ya que según la gráfica tenes respuesta a 20, 10 , 5 hz y eso es literalmente imposible, por otro lado, como te decía antonio,  cuando medís en campo cercano existe la posibilidad de que se creen resonancias que te meten esos valles que ves a 500hz (casi todos lo micrófonos de medición en campo cercano meten un valle en 1khz midiendo parlantes de 6.5-7´´ ) tal vez en tu configuración parlante-micrófono se crea este valle. ¿probaste medir con ARTA?


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Juan! No creas que "mande fruta" con lo del microfono... alguna vez lo vi/lei como recurso... posiblemente NO para aplicaciones de precision , tanto Sergio como yo estamos peleando con palos cuando los otros vienen con misiles !!! 
Confieso que no lo he probado personalmente ... en cuanto tenga un tiempito intentare algo a ver que sale.
Con respecto a la medicion de Sergio, posiblemente la haya hecho a un volumen muy bajo... yo mismo tengo una "base" de basura parecida si mido sin volumen... solo considero cuando la diferencia es suficientemente amplia....
No se termina nunca de aprender!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches. aqui retomo el  hilo y me surge una buena pregunta con el comentario de antonio, cual es el volumen para la medicion, yo por ej. realice varias mediciones con distintos volumenes, la que subi fue la de mayor volumen que fue la que me aproximo la parte plana de la curva a 0 db con menos volumen me daban por debajo del 0bd. Bien aqui mi inexperiencia esto esta bien o estoy metiendo la pata. Espero sus comentarios antes de continuar. Lo del mic. probe con el cardiode y lo que medi es precticamente igual al otro. Si bien no es el ideal coincido con Antonio tratamos de hacer lo mejor con lo que tenemos (Grande Antonio meta palo y la bolsa!!!!).

Juan gracias por tu comentario, con respecto al programa estoy utilizando el speakerworkshop porque gracias a la pagina de Claudio negro tengo una guia de como utilizarlo, que medir y como corregir los parametros (como vengo diciendo son mis primeras mediciones de audio y lo que vengo leyendo y aprendiendo es  el conocimiento que tengo del tema. el arta lo baje pero sin guia estoy muy desorientado, por este motivo arranque con el otro programa aunque me parece por lo que veo el arta es  facil de calibrar y de usar. voy a tratar de echarle mano a ver como es... si hay alguna guia de como usarlo (antes de preguntar voy a utilizar el buscador) Bueno muchas gracias por la ayuda. un saludo.

Bueno SAN GOOGLE todo lo puede si quieren saber del arta y de sus manuales (incluso en castellano) entren a la pagina sig.:
www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/*arta*/ 

En pocos minutos baje toda la info asi que ahora me queda leer largo y tendido. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juanfilas

En che.es tenes un montón de guiás de como usar arta y sus módulos, yo use varios programas y arta es el mejorcito, ademas de que trae módulos para medir los parámetros ts y la curva de impedancia (en pocas palabras, todo en uno)

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias nuevamente Juan . Hoy pienso leer lo que baje y voy a consultar en la pagina que me indicas. Un abrazo.


----------



## lovis777

> Gracias nuevamente Juan . Hoy pienso leer lo que baje y voy a consultar en la pagina que me indicas. Un abrazo.


creo tambien depende de la tarjeta de sonido (alli en la pag. del arta hay algunos consejos con la tarjeta) porque yo hice todo es mas formate mi pc y le cambie de S.O. y no logre usar el limp, bueno si pero siempre obtenia errores y exagerados, usando diferentes parlantes. ojala puedas lograr usalo en su totalidad y decirme algo que me pueda ayudar. saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

lovis: A mi me paso con la notebook con Win 7 que el Steps SE COLGABA... no se si es tu caso , lo solucioné buscando el *driver *del fabricante , no el que me habia detectado la instalación.
No se que equipo estas usando ni que SO tenes.
Espero te sirva.

Sergio: respecto del volumen nada esta dicho . En MI caso , probando en mis condiciones (detestables) he probado subiendo y bajando ... si es muy alto se hacen mas fuertes las posibles resonancias ambientales , si es bajo ... el parlante no trabaja adecuadamente.. Pero hay una zona intermedia en que las mediciones no varian tanto , opino que esa es la mas real . Coincide con un volumen bien audible sin ser exagerado. (Juan debe estar con nauseas si lee esto!!)
Respecto al 0dB que decis ... no te olvides que NO tenemos referencia absoluta , ya que no tenemos valor calibrado de spl , asi que solo concentrarnos en la forma de la curva y variaciones relativas....
NOTA: aclaro que te llevo MUY POCAS horas de ventaja en medicion/lectura , solo me apoyo en el olfato que me dan los años abundantes que tengo en la Profesion 


Juan: lo que no he podido encontrar en el ARTA es la "simulacion anecoica " que mencionas vos.... me tiras un cable??


----------



## juanfilas

Antonio, no existe una "simulación anecoica" ARTA tiene un muy buen sistema de filtrado que elimina picos y valles de la sala, aunque es muy posible que te "mate" un pico o valle propio del transductor (esto es raro, ya que no son tan puntuales en transductores, excepto en la ruptura, que debería estar filtrada, ¿me explico?)
Lo ideal es estar afuera para medir.
Otro tema muy importante (que nos paso con Eduardo cuando nos juntamos) es que algunos micrófonos vienen preparados para medir plano en campo difuso (sala) como los ECM8000 viejos (el que tengo yo) y otros vienen preparados (en realidad es calibrados pero bue...) para medir plano en campo directo (afuera o cámara anecoica) como los ECM8000 nuevos, osea, hasta un mismo micrófono (marca y modelo) puede medir muy distinto segun para que fue diseñado. Con eduardo mediamos un XT25 (super plano) y a mi me media plano y a el desde 10 a 20khz tenia una subida de 6db. Pero a mi, midiendo el mismo tweeter afuera, tenia una caída de 6db en agudos y seguramente con el mic de Edu mediría plano. Lo malo de todo esto es que necesitamos una buena referencia para saber que tipo de mic es el nuestro (no me acuerdo las siglas ahora) ya que por lo menos con los ECM no te dicen. Lo bueno, es que con una simple compensación basta para poder usar el mismo mic afuera o adentro de una sala (como hicimos con Edu con su mic y como hice yo cuando medí afuera).

Lamentablemente hay poca info. en castellano para leer, pero estoy viendo de recapitular lo que pueda y hacer un instructivo, mientras tanto tienen la pagina de matrixhifi que es una biblia respecto a mediciones.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Buenisimo Juan , con razon no lo encontraba! 
De paso agendo la pagina que recomendas si bien ultimamente no estoy midiendo nada , especialmente hasta que no invierta en un mic mas decente . Me tiene ocupado un ampli para el bajo de mi hijo . Salu2 y gracias


----------



## sergio rossi

Muy buenas noches a todos. Gracias Antonio por tu orientacion tenes razon respecto a que no tenemos referencia de spl, muy clarito. Con respecto a tu olfato, aunque yo tengo naso grande, me falta mucha experiencia en el tema, que es lo que estoy tratando de obtener estudiando (leyendo) y preguntando. Disculpen si hago preguntas quizas basicas pero la realidad es que me estoy esforzando para hacer las cosas lo mejor dentro de lo que sean mis posibilidades (vean que no busco las cosas en bandeja).  
Juan anoche estuve leyendo la calibracion del arta y no me queda claro  como me doy cuenta cual es el limite de la tension de salida de la placa de sonido para que no distorsione ( en el sw lo controlas con la grafica de la senusoidal de calibracion viendo que no recorte o ''clipee'' al variar los volumenes in/out de la placa ) pero en este no encontre como.  Gracias por si me podes dar un cable con un poco de tension asi con un pequeño electroshock me avispo de como es. Bueno un Gracias y un abrazo a todos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio:
Tendrias que apoyarte con un osciloscopio... los hay para PC , usando la misma placa de sonido.

La salida de la placa de sonido , usando el generador, dificilmente clipee ( al menos lo que he visto ), ya que el propio soft fabrica la señal . SI, hay que tener cuidado que no te sature la ENTRADA del amplificador , necesitarias algun dato del sensibilidad del tuyo....Por ejemplo mi Sansui que uso para esto , tiene 150mV de sensibilidad en las entradas.... la placa de sonido puede entregar casi 4V !!!!

Creo que el TrueRTA tiene osciloscopio, tambien el soft de ymec.com que mencione hace poco, esta el Winscope y otro aleman que se llama simplemente Scope ... que no me acuerdo donde lo saqué ( y esta muy bueno ) . Para estos usos esta genial . Solo hay que tener cuidado de no someter tu placa a sobretensiones ... podes fabricarte una "punta"  con un atenuador o directamente comprar una punta de osciloscopio ( suelen tener una atenuacion calibrada de 10x ) .... si me hubiera avivado en su momento, no hubiera gastado U$S400 en el osciloscopio de PC !!
Otra es comprar una placa de sonido USB baratita , cosa que no te de tanto miedo quemar la interna.

Justamente ando canchero con el tema ya que estoy ajustando un preamp para bajo tratando de obtener el maximo "headroom" , ya que los cuerdazos tienen un rango dinamico tremendo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Bue dia Antonio. ya caigo el tema es que no habia prestado atencion el diagrama de conexion del DUT, ahora caigo que a la entrada de la placa de sonido hay que conectarle la salida del ampli,. y evidentemente hay que atenuarla. Gracias por la ayuda. Bueno sera cuestion de meter osciloscopio y ver que tension tengo para un volumen de señal audible ()pero no torturante) atenuarlo esto a unos 200/250 mv para la entrada de la placa de sonido y probar nuevamente. Muchas gracias y voy comentando como me vienen dando las cosas. Un gran abrazo. sergio


----------



## AntonioAA

No hace falta atenuarla! solo regular el volumen de salida de la PC para que no sature... te la hago corta, es aproximadamente el 30/40% del volumen total ... ( generalmente )


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Bue dia Antonio. ya caigo el tema es que no habia prestado atencion el diagrama de conexion del DUT, ahora caigo que a la entrada de la placa de sonido hay que conectarle la salida del ampli,. y evidentemente hay que atenuarla. Gracias por la ayuda. Bueno sera cuestion de meter osciloscopio y ver que tension tengo para un volumen de señal audible ()pero no torturante) atenuarlo esto a unos 200/250 mv para la entrada de la placa de sonido y probar nuevamente. Muchas gracias y voy comentando como me vienen dando las cosas. Un gran abrazo. sergio


 
No siempre tenes que conectar la salida del ampli al in de la placa de sonido, si el ampli es plano (cualquiera nuevo cumple con el requisito) podes puentear el out del canal R de la placa de sonido al In del canal R de la misma placa, asi haces la comparación con lo que sale de la placa de sonido y no lo que sale del ampli, no es lo ideal, pero sirve. Si vas a conectar la salida del ampli a la placa de sonido, armate el circuito que sale en el manual de ARTA (dos resistencias y dos zeners) para bajar la tensión y poder trabajar a buena potencia.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Juan, si me falto hacer esa pregunta antes, en el sw te lo indican de hacer de ambas formas. Por lo tanto si tomo la señal de la salida de la placa para hacer la comparacion voy a necesitar setear  el programa con el valor de tension que me estrega la misma placa. El ampli es un maranthz de la vieja epoca pero segun manual y datos obtenidos plano entre los 20 a 20000 hz. No creo tener problemas con esto. Bueno Nuevamente agradecido y un gran abrazo.


----------



## renanvinicius

un pregunta tonta se supone que el reflex no se puede sintonizar nunca por debajo de  el Fs pero que pasa si lo sintonizamos en el mismo Fs? algun comportamiento extrano o el que debe dar en reflex?


----------



## juanfilas

renanvinicius dijo:


> un pregunta tonta se supone que el reflex no se puede sintonizar nunca por debajo de el Fs pero que pasa si lo sintonizamos en el mismo Fs? algun comportamiento extrano o el que debe dar en reflex?


 
Esa es la solución ideal por el tema de manejo de potencia (menos excursión), lo cual no quiere decir que sea el ajuste optimo, hay veces que la sintonía cae en cualquier otra frecuencia...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Esa es la solución ideal por el tema de manejo de potencia (menos excursión), lo cual no quiere decir que sea el ajuste optimo, hay veces que la sintonía cae en cualquier otra frecuencia...



Tal cual, Juan!
Esto creo que ya lo habíamos conversado antes, pero no hay caso...siguen sin buscar ni leer. La frecuencia de "sintonía" importa *tres reverendos pepinos*!!!! :enfadado:
Lo que importa es el tipo de respuesta en frecuencia que se busca, comunmente llamada "AJUSTE" (por ahí hay *una copia escaneada de un libro* que subí hace tiempo donde se explica esto). La frecuencia de "sintonía" es la CONSECUENCIA del ajuste, NO LA CAUSA!!!!


----------



## renanvinicius

ezavalla tienes el nombre del libro ? parece interesante sobre todo para ampliar conocimientos.
osea que da igual donde sintonizes el reflex siempre i cuando sea a mas de Fs i de una respuesta que buscas no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

renanvinicius dijo:


> ezavalla tienes el nombre del libro ? parece interesante sobre todo para ampliar conocimientos.


*Acá *está la info del libro.



renanvinicius dijo:


> osea que da igual donde sintonizes el reflex siempre i cuando sea a mas de Fs i de una respuesta que buscas no?


No entendiste nada!!! Andá y leé la copia escaneada, y luego pensá lo que has preguntado.


----------



## renanvinicius

gracias por el libro.
no las reflex es una cosa que nunca entendí y estoy rebanandome los sesos para comprender-las.


----------



## juanfilas

renanvinicius dijo:


> gracias por el libro.
> no las reflex es una cosa que nunca entendí y estoy rebanandome los sesos para comprender-las.


 Ojo que el ajuste que hagas no solo modifica la respuesta en frecuencia y la respuesta impulsiva, sino que te cambia la excursión del cono a determinadas frecuencias como te dije antes, dependiendo del uso que le des conviene un uso u otro, de nada te sirve que la sintonía para una respuesta plana te quede debajo de fs (poco manejo de potencia) si lo que buscas es escuchar a alta potencia...Los bass reflex son un dolor de cabeza por lo general (y eso que estamos viendo todo teóricamente, cuando medís las respuestas, es doble dolor jaja), pero cuando quedan afinados por lo menos a mi me gustan mucho, tenés muchas ventajas, y muchas desventajas también...por eso como siempre digo, es un tema de equilibrio.  
Además tenés la sala (que casi nadie la tiene en cuenta en el diseño) que te va a mover toda la linda respuesta teórica que obtuviste, por eso, no siempre la solución mas plana es la ideal, ya que después si o si tenés que meter EQ para mejorar la respuesta. Hay que buscar una solución lo mas plana posible, pero no tiene que ser la prioridad n°1.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

JUA! 
Juan: y cuando te metes con la sala.... viene el *WAF* !!!! ( wife acceptance level ) , quizas aun no tengas ese problema ... pero ya vendrá !!!!!


----------



## renanvinicius

si algo eh oído que la excursion en ciertas frequencias aumenta brutalmente(como si quedaran en free air).
no si ami las bass reflex en general no me gustan mucho soy mas de caja cerrada o radiador pasivo. pero como siempre ay que conocer todos los sistemas posibles. 
 el waf factor  tendré que tenerlo en cuenta para un futuro hipotético


----------



## AntonioAA

Veras... aqui hay dos corrientes ... si lees los posts anteriores te enterarás.
yo defiendo las bass reflex e incluso hice un experimento con un tubo de sintonia exagerado , casi un horn que me resultó increible.
Todo vale , lo bueno de esto es compartir conocimiento.


----------



## javierbrite

AntonioAA dijo:


> Sergio:
> Tendrias que apoyarte con un osciloscopio... los hay para PC , usando la misma placa de sonido.
> 
> La salida de la placa de sonido , usando el generador, dificilmente clipee ( al menos lo que he visto ), ya que el propio soft fabrica la señal . SI, hay que tener cuidado que no te sature la ENTRADA del amplificador , necesitarias algun dato del sensibilidad del tuyo....Por ejemplo mi Sansui que uso para esto , tiene 150mV de sensibilidad en las entradas.... la placa de sonido puede entregar casi 4V !!!!
> 
> Creo que el TrueRTA tiene osciloscopio, tambien el soft de ymec.com que mencione hace poco, esta el Winscope y otro aleman que se llama simplemente Scope ... que no me acuerdo donde lo saqué ( y esta muy bueno ) . Para estos usos esta genial . Solo hay que tener cuidado de no someter tu placa a sobretensiones ... podes fabricarte una "punta"  con un atenuador o directamente comprar una punta de osciloscopio ( suelen tener una atenuacion calibrada de 10x ) .... si me hubiera avivado en su momento, no hubiera gastado U$S400 en el osciloscopio de PC !!
> Otra es comprar una placa de sonido USB baratita , cosa que no te de tanto miedo quemar la interna.
> 
> Justamente ando canchero con el tema ya que estoy ajustando un preamp para bajo tratando de obtener el maximo "headroom" , ya que los cuerdazos tienen un rango dinamico tremendo.



Estos post deberian ser de lectura obligatoria especialmente para nosotros los latinos que tenemos mucha basura china


----------



## AntonioAA

Me alegro que te sirva, javier.... no solo tenemos basura sino que la compramos carisimo! 
No queda otra que agudizar el ingenio.


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA
Antes de nada, perdon por la tardanza en contestar.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Respecto a las que miran para el suelo... ten cuidado que no anda cualquiera...vas a tener que experimentar un poco con la altura . yo tengo un sub Yamaha que tiene como un difusor frente al parlante .


Tengo una duda sobre esto
Para un mismo volumen en este tipo de caja, no influye en qué lugar pongas el altavoz? Me refiero a que depende de donde lo coloques, al caja va a tener mayor o menor altura.. para un mismo volumen afecta?
Verás, estoy dudando de donde colocarlo porque ya tengo hecha mas de la mitad de la caja, y de una manera queda con menos altura pero mas amplia, y colocandolo en otra cara de la caja ocurre lo contrario.. al diferencia de altura es de 3cm, poca cosa pero tengo esa inquietud..

Estoy haciendo ese tipo de caja porque descubrí que la anterior tenía un serio problema.. los bajos solo sonaban bien (tampoco eran 'woauuu' pero daba gusto escucharlos) si ponías la caja en un lugar muy concreto de mi habitación, debajo de un escritorio..

El volumen que va a tener la actual caja para el subwoofer es de 7.14 litros..
Por cierto, leí que en el winisd pro alpha se podía modificar las medidas de la caja para ver como respondía mejor.. yo me lo descargué pero cuando el doy a ''box shape'' me tira un error diciendo que la aplicación (o algo así) no está disponible en esa versión 
Alguno sabe por qué pasa esto?

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorger dijo:


> El volumen que va a tener la actual caja para el subwoofer es de 7.14 litros..
> Por cierto, leí que en el winisd pro alpha se podía modificar las medidas de la caja para ver como respondía mejor.. yo me lo descargué pero cuando el doy a ''box shape'' me tira un error diciendo que la aplicación (o algo así) no está disponible en esa versión
> *Alguno sabe por qué pasa esto?*


 
Y...pasa por que en esa versión no está implementado el cálculo de las medidas de la caja 
Lo que tenés que variar es el *VOLUMEN *de la caja. Las medidas se calculan luego a mano.


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger:
Yo te hablaba sobre LA ALTURA DESDE EL PISO A LA QUE QUEDA EL PARLANTE, no la altura de la caja!
Como dice el amigo Zavalla, solo importa el volumen. Si quieres hacerla un poco mas sofisticada , usa RELACIONES AUREAS en las medidas , esto es 0,6 ; 1 y 1,6 .... Dicen que reducen las resonancias internas.
El WinIsd alfa NO te da las medidas ... el beta , si bien mas primitivo , si .Y creo que siguen estas relaciones....


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> Y...pasa por que en esa versión no está implementado el cálculo de las medidas de la caja
> Lo que tenés que variar es el *VOLUMEN *de la caja. Las medidas se calculan luego a mano.


Si lo sé, pero es que me parece extraño porque en el beta (que también lo uso) si me calcula las medidas de la caja..



> Yo te hablaba sobre LA ALTURA DESDE EL PISO A LA QUE QUEDA EL PARLANTE, no la altura de la caja!


Aaah vale ok 
Ya tengo hecha la caja pero todavía no he hecho los soportes de la parte de abajo para ponerlo mirando al suelo
Al final el volumen interno es de 6,5L, un poco más chica de lo que dije arriba.
Si bien tira poco de graves (como era de esperar, dado que uso un altavoz malo), cuando lo pongo debajo de algo, la cosa cambia mucho, tira unos graves bastante aceptables.Alguien me puede dar una explicación a esto?
Ahora mismo lo tengo sonando debajo del escritorio del ordenador, y da gusto escucharlo..

Tengo que pulir un poco los bordes, pronto subiré un par de fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

El conjunto baffle - hueco escritorio te esta haciendo un efecto de HORN... 
Fijate esto: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/500595/ _

... es lo que termine haciendo con un parlante malo y me pasaba lo mismo que te pasa a vos... espero te sirva!


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> El conjunto baffle - hueco escritorio te esta haciendo un efecto de HORN...
> Fijate esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/500595/ _
> ... es lo que termine haciendo con un parlante malo y me pasaba lo mismo que te pasa a vos... espero te sirva!


Vale ya veo, digamos que el hueco del escritorio hace de como de espiral y concentra los graves, no es asi?

He visto el bafle que hiciste y me parece interesante, lastima que no tenga más tableros para hacer mas cajas de un tamaño aceptable
Más interesante me parece es ese pasaaltos llamado ''peaking'', que hace un pico de varios dB en la frecuencia que tu elijas.. podria mejorar un poco la respuesta en graves del subwoofer (la caja en sí) y así solucionar en parte el problema que tengo..

Lo malo es que no tengo tl082 o similares, los lm324 no sirven bien para estas cosas y de momento no tengo suficiente money para comprar componentes en la tienda online..

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

No te puedo ayudar con lo de la money 
Ten cuidado con el filtro ... que no es cuestion de decir "quiero 10dB mas! "  deber tolerarlo el parlante.
Vale el dicho:  "Lo que Natura non da ... Salamanca non presta" ... habras visto mis comentarios.

La caja ayuda mucho mas que los filtros. el parlante trabaja mas descansado .


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ten cuidado con el filtro ... que no es cuestion de decir "quiero 10dB mas! " deber tolerarlo el parlante.
> Vale el dicho: "Lo que Natura non da ... Salamanca non presta" ... habras visto mis comentarios.


Lo sé, es por el tema de la excursión verdad?


> La caja ayuda mucho mas que los filtros. el parlante trabaja mas descansado


Ok.
Vale aclarar que la caja solo la uso como subwoofer, con un pasabajos pasivo de 2º orden cortado a unos 400hz..
No voy a tocar más la caja, de momento la dejo como está porque ahora mismo en el lugar donde la tengo puesta (debajo del escritorio de la pc) en graves supera con creces al subwoofer del 2.1 de la pc..
No puedo subir mucho el volumen porque retumba la pared y el suelo 

Bueno, según el winisd la caja tiene esta respuesta (horrible por cierto):



Está claro que esa gráfica cambia mucho cuando la pongo debajo del escritorio, pero no es la idea..

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

No solo la excursion sino los "crujidos" del cono , resonancias espureas ... cuando es malo , es malo...
Esa respuesta es un poco fea... la unica forma de solucionarla seria con electronica ... pero no creo que sea muy desagradable o que no se pueda ajustar un poco con controles de tono.

Muy contento con el regalito que recibí , aca esta la descripción: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/552196/ _

el tema ahora son los baffles ... como un equipito tan completo electronicamente, puede tener unos baffles tan precarios... Corte de 1er orden!  Bobinita que creo es de ferrite ...

El tema es que me da para medir y experimentar nuevamente. Tiene rotos un parlante de medios y uno de los "tweeters" , que mas que tweeters son buzzers !!

El gran tema es como reemplazar los parlantitos de medios y los tweeters hacer un chiquero 
Mi duda es si con un solo tweeter podre reproducir desde donde corte el woofer. No lo sabre hasta que mida ... justo ahora termine la caja Arta y es momento de usarla.

Aca subo fotitos . Acepto sugerencias !!!


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> No solo la excursion sino los "crujidos" del cono , resonancias espureas ... cuando es malo , es malo...


Entiendo...


> Esa respuesta es un poco fea... la unica forma de solucionarla seria con electronica ... pero no creo que sea muy desagradable o que no se pueda ajustar un poco con controles de tono.


Te refieres a usar la transformacion de linkwitz?
No sé exactamente como funciona eso, he estado buscando info pero no encuentro nada..
Lo que sí sé es que en algunos casos no se necesita potencia extra (a mi me vendría bien eso, al menos mejorar la respuesta todo lo posible sin necesitar más potencia)..

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Aqui tenes una excelente explicacion :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/#post232423
Tambien publique una plaquetita para montarla ...
La teoria esta aqui:
http://sound.westhost.com/linkwitz-transform.htm


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Aqui tenes una excelente explicacion :
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/#post232423
> Tambien publique una plaquetita para montarla ...
> La teoria esta aqui:
> http://sound.westhost.com/linkwitz-transform.htm


Aah vale ya lo voy entendiendo.
Por el momento voy a dejar ese tema un poco de lado y me voy a centrar en este:
 

Es un altavoz de 3'' que me ha dado un amigo, pertenecia a unos altavoces para pc.Sólo se usaba ese altavoz para todo el rengo de frecuencias, sonaba bastante alto y los graves.. no eran 'woauuu' pero se hacían notar 

Bien, anoche me puse a sacar los parámetros t/s de este altavoz y he podido simularlo.Estos son los parámetros:

Znom: 4Ω
Re: 3Ω
Fs: 155Hz
F1:147,6Hz
F2: 162,3Hz
Rmáx: 10,12Ω ¿No es un poco baja? 
Qms: 33,47
Qts: 3,307
Qes: 3,67
Vas: 1,95L
Pe : 15w (muy a ojo)
Potencia real: 5w a ojo, quizá 10 pero no más.
Xmax: 2mm (muy a ojo también)
Sd: 28,26cm²
Dd: 6cm
SPL: ¿? Sabra dios qué sensibilidad tiene esto.. he puesto 85dB porque supongo es lo típico en altavoces de este tipo pero no me puedo fiar mucho de esto. 

Y esto es lo que sale en la simulación:


La respuesta es bastante aceptable para lo que es, lo unico que no me gusta es el valle que hay en los 70-80Hz pero por lo demás me conformo..
La idea es usarlo como mini subwoofer, si, otro sub porque todavía no me quedé muy contento con el actual 

Qué opinais de esto, AntonioAA y ezavalla?
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

No he medido parlantitos de ese tamaño .... pero respecto de los demas ... es algo baja la Rmax como decis... y Qts 3.3!! , repito no conozco tanto pero es la mas alta que he visto.
Por supuesto que Fs es alta como corresponde a un parlante asi .. .no pidas nada debajo de ella.
Demasiado responde para ese tamaño!
He visto unos subwoofers de no mas de 1 lt de volumen que son sorprendentes con un parlantito asi... no pidas que sean lo mas planos ... solo tiran graves!


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> No he medido parlantitos de ese tamaño .... pero respecto de los demas ... es algo baja la Rmax como decis... y Qts 3.3!! , repito no conozco tanto pero es la mas alta que he visto.


Si, a mi también me sorprendio un poco la Rmax, y sobretodo los valores de las Q 
Lo mismo digo, no sabía que podía dar unos valores tan altos..


> Demasiado responde para ese tamaño!


jaja la verdad es que si, fuera de una caja no parece gran cosa pero cuando recuerdo el cómo sonaba en su caja original.. 
Parece mentira que pueda dar tanto de sí..
Como supondrás la gráfica que muestra el winisd es lo máximo que puede dar (o eso creo) este altavoz con ese volumen, estuve un rato modificando el volumen de la caja y el port hasta ver cómo respondia mejor


> He visto unos subwoofers de no mas de 1 lt de volumen que son sorprendentes con un parlantito asi... no pidas que sean lo mas planos ... solo tiran graves


Valep, gracias por la aclaración 
Aun así no le tengo mucha fe pero ya comentaré resultados.

Un saludo!.


----------



## AntonioAA

Amigos:
Como les comenté me cayo de regalo un equipito Aiwa NSX-F15.. No podia hacer otra cosa que medirlos , siempre tuve curiosidad por esos bafflecitos "comerciales" .
Estrenando la caja Arta que fabriqué , en las condiciones lamentables de mi taller y con un microfono mas lamentable aun , obtuve las curvas que muestro mas abajo, de respuesta y de impedancia.
Conclusiones: Por debajo de 100Hz se portan HORRIBLE , el gabinete vibra , el parlante tambien... 
Los tweeters no podia creer lo berreta que son ... los destrui al sacarlos ademas que uno de ellos estaba abollado , vere con que los reemplazo. Las mediciones son SIN tweeter.
Por encima de 100Hz me sorprendio lo planos que son hasta los 9000Hz !
Como veran la curva de impedancia , estan sintonizados a 75Hz aproximadamente y el corte del woofer , de 1er orden , muy primitivo , esta a 1800Hz aprox.

Por tanto : pienso reemplazar los tweeters por alguno que consiga , ya lleve a reparar el parlante de medios ... y no hay mucho mas que hacerle a mi criterio... no pedir peras al olmo.

Bienvenidas las opiniones! saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Fuera de la distorsión armónica que esta muy alta, se ve muy bien! a que distancia mediste? es raro que este tan plano... pero.. tal vez hicieron bien las cosas


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Juan! medi a unos 90cm ... volumen medio-mediobajo , acordate que lo hago en el taller , que si bien es absorbente por la cantidad de cajas que hay ... tambien vibra cualquier cosa enseguida . 
La curva que ves tiene el mismo "smoothing"  que usas vos, de todos modos la curva "bruta" no es nada mala solo tenia un pocito en 200Hz que es justo la caid de impedancia despues del 2do pico.
Lo unico malo es que debajo de 100Hz tiembla todo, cuando los arme definitivos voy a tener que poner algo de silicona para pegar el frente. Lamentablemente es de plastico y viene pegado . Para desarmar tuve que tirar bastante ... incluso rompi una patita , que reemplace por un tubito de bronce y un tarugo plastico , esa NO VA A VIBRAR , te aseguro.
Incluso estoy pensando hacer lo mismo con las otras.
El uso va a ser "ambulante" y sin grandes pretensiones como para rehacer la caja o al menos el frente...Lo que me deja contento es que no hacemos las cosas tan mal nosotros, JUA!


----------



## AntonioAA

en realidad no es mio , pero mi Hijito encontro la excusa para comprar uno so excusa de un trabajo para la Facu.. ( COMO QUIERO SER HIJO MIO !! )

Es este:
http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/microphones/condenser-microphones/c01/

No es el mas adecuado para mediciones acusticas pero tiene una linda curvita y sera infinitamente mejor que el de PC que uso hasta ahora .

Si alguien me tira un cable sobre como ingresar la curva en el Arta... agradecido.


----------



## juanfilas

Cuando llegue al dpto te digo donde cargas la curva de calibración del mic. Calculo que es lo que queres.

Por otro lado ¿cuanto vale ese mic? por que no se ve muy económico... el ecm8000 esta a algo de 500-550 pesos en arg.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ya lo tengo!!! me escribi el archivito ASCII con la respuesta y lo meti ... solo me falta el microfono ! lo tiene mi hijo en Rosario .....espero ansioso que venga. Gracias de todos modos!!

Costo mas o menos lo mismo que el ecm ,pero para el uso que le va a dar era mas adecuado ese ( de todos modos es bastante planito ) 
Por otra parte como veras , es doble cardioide , voy a inventar algun tipo de "agujero negro" con gomaespuma para que absorba la parte trasera... tengo mucho para "jugar" por delante....


----------



## Pelelalo

Antes de nada, felicitar el hilo. Muy instructivo.

He probado el WinISD Pro tanto alpha como Beta y las conclusiones son:

1.- No se si he simplificado mucho el proceso, pero el programa tenía el driver del altavoz (beyma 10ag/n 60Hz-17kHz) y sólo tengo que seleccionar si cerrado o abierto. Como lo que quiero es un combo de propósito "general" pues he seleccionado cerrado. No se si equivoqué.

2.- El resultado es:



Tengo -3dB en unos 70Hz, 3dB en 103Hz y unos 4dB en 120Hz. La verdad es que no se si interpretar esos picos como "refuerzo" de graves o como comportamiento nada lineal de la caja. Aquí les pido su ayuda.

3.- La versión alpha me da un volumen de 93 litros, pero la Beta me da unos 200 litros. No entiendo como puede haber esa diferencia. Probe la beta para que me dieran las medidas. Aunque entiendo que las medidas finales no importen ni siquiera la altura a la que pones el altavoz. O al menos eso he entendido en comentarios previos.


----------



## matijuarez

Eso es una respuesta nada lineal en frecuencia, a 103 Hz suena el doble de lo que deberia sonar..vas a tener un pico en esa frecuencia.El programa interpreta los datos y te tira el modelo de caja mas eficiente para el,pero vos tenes que modificar el volumen y los ports a tu gusto para que te de la respuesta que vos quieras..siempre se busca que la respuesta sea lo mas lineal posible y que llege lo mas bajo en frecuencia pero si esto no es posible vas a tener que sacrificar una de las dos.Estas seguro que esos son los datos del parlante?yo buscaria en internet y compararia con los que vos usas..si no estoy muy seguro hago un esfuerzo y los mido..saludos y suerte


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Pelelalo, por lo visto y buscado en internet ese parlantito es un full range, (o por lo menos asi lo denominan), cubre las frecuencias de 70a 17000 hz (aunque si ves la curva en 10khz tiene una caida bastante pronunciada. por la grafica y simulacion del winisd te genera un realce de sonidos entre los 84 y 300 hz con un pico de casi 4 db en 110 hz o sea esta frecuencia se va a escuchar al doble de la potencia que realmente tiene. Como te decia Matijuarez lo que se busca es que la curva sea lo mas plana posible en todo el rango de frecuencias que cubre el parlante. 
Si lo vas a usar para escucha gral. puede andar pero no es para hi-fi. 
Con respecto a las versiones del winisd yo solo uso la alpha y con respecto al tamaño y forma del bafle queda a tu criterio para la mayoria de los casos.
Por lo presente y resumiendo no vas a tener sonidos bajos audibles por debajo de los 70Hz aprox. pero la frecuencia en altos la podes extrender hasta unos 8khz y adicionarle un tweeter para los mas agudos colocando los filtros adecuadamente calculados. Espero haber sido de ayuda. sergio


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Con un ecualizador bajas unos 3 dB a 120 Hz, y complementas con un subwoofer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pelelalo dijo:


> 1.- No se si he simplificado mucho el proceso, pero el programa tenía el driver del altavoz (beyma 10ag/n 60Hz-17kHz) y sólo tengo que seleccionar si cerrado o abierto. *Como lo que quiero es un combo de propósito "general" pues he seleccionado cerrado. No se si equivoqué.*


Yo tampoco sé si te equivocaste, así que andá y repetí la prueba pero en una caja bass-reflex y subí los resultados.


----------



## Pelelalo

matijuarez dijo:


> Eso es una respuesta nada lineal en frecuencia, a 103 Hz suena el doble de lo que deberia sonar..vas a tener un pico en esa frecuencia.



Vale, por lo que veo lo interesante es tener una respuesta plana para poder colorearla como tu desees (lo digo porque montaré el previo de tupolev con el balance graves, medios y agudos). Hay alguien que monte así y luego lo compense con un ecualizador?



matijuarez dijo:


> El programa interpreta los datos y te tira el modelo de caja mas eficiente para el,pero vos tenes que modificar el volumen y los ports



No se que es los "ports". Y por lo que veo, la única opción de la caja cerrada es aumentar el volumen para disminuir esa curva. Pero tampoco quiero que me quede un combo enorme.



matijuarez dijo:


> Estas seguro que esos son los datos del parlante?


Sip, lo comprobe.



sergio rossi dijo:


> Si lo vas a usar para escucha gral. puede andar pero no es para hi-fi.


Te refieres al parlante o a la configuración con la caja acústica?



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Con un ecualizador bajas unos 3 dB a 120 Hz, y complementas con un subwoofer.



Te refieres a ajustar esa respuesta de forma previa con un balance, o a usar algún filtro?



ezavalla dijo:


> Yo tampoco sé si te equivocaste, así que andá y repetí la prueba pero en una caja bass-reflex y subí los resultados.



Ahí van la caja cerrada y la bass-reflex (ese volumen supongo que se debe a que está abierto, verdad?):



Por cierto, que el programa represente hasta 0.5kHz significa que a partir de esta frecuencia el parlante se comporta igual en caja acústica que al "aire", esto es no hay "cortocircuito acústico"?


----------



## matijuarez

> Vale, por lo que veo lo interesante es tener una respuesta plana para poder colorearla como tu desees (lo digo porque montaré el previo de tupolev con el balance graves, medios y agudos). Hay alguien que monte así y luego lo compense con un ecualizador?


Yo nunca lo hice pero supongo que se tiene que poder,el tema esta en ver que frecuencia ecualizas cuando tocas el pote de los graves en el previo,porque puede ser que ese pote maneje frecuencias de 50Hz(las atenua o las aumenta) pero vos lo que necesitas es ecualizar el punto en los 105 Hz aprox.


> No se que es los "ports". Y por lo que veo, la única opción de la caja cerrada es aumentar el volumen para disminuir esa curva. Pero tampoco quiero que me quede un combo enorme.


Perdon,pense que la caja era bass reflex..los ports no se si se llamen asi pero son los tubos de sintonia


Saludos y corrijanme si me mande una burrada en las respuestas..yo tambien estoy aprendiendo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pelelalo dijo:


> Ahí van la caja cerrada y la bass-reflex (ese volumen supongo que se debe a que está abierto, verdad?):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 61049
> 
> Por cierto, que el programa represente hasta 0.5kHz significa que a partir de esta frecuencia el parlante se comporta igual en caja acústica que al "aire", esto es no hay "cortocircuito acústico"?



Mejor mirá los datos de la caja (volumen y sintonía) del bass-reflex, por que son *CUALQUIER COSA!!!!*
Si analizás la forma de las curvas te vas a dar cuenta que hay algo terriblemente mal ahí: la respuesta en caja cerrada es de *segundo orden* y la en caja abierta es de *cuarto orden*. En el gráfico, ambas tienen la misma pendiente y eso es imposible aunque el ajuste de la bass-reflex sea un QB3, o sea que la pendiente de la BR debe ser el doble de la cerrada.
Conclusión: o ese parlante no vale para diseños bass-reflex, o estás haciendo cualquier desastre con el soft 

Saludos!


----------



## Pelelalo

Bass-Reflex con ajuste QB3 me da respuesta totalmente plana; 0 litros y 0Hz.
Bass-Reflex con ajuste QB4 me da respuesta totalmente plana; 283,39 litros y 0Hz.
Bass-Reflex con ajuste C4/SC4 me da la respuesta de la gráfica anterior.
Bass-Reflex con ajuste EBS3 me da respuesta totalmente plana; 186,08 litros y 0Hz.
Bass-Reflex con ajuste EBS6 me da imagen siguiente:



No hago nada con el soft. Únicamente selecciono el parlante y a continuación Closed/Vented y en el caso de Vented los 5 ajustes que te he comentado.

Si finalmente me decidiera por caja cerrada tengo que preguntarles si al volumen ese le tengo que sumar lo que ocupa el parlante, y como no, ¿como debiera tratar ese comportamiento o si no merece la pena?


----------



## AntonioAA

Pelelalo:
Fijate lo que pusiste!! como va a ser 0 lts y 0Hz!!!
Con cualquiera de los ajustes , varia el volumen segun tus posibilidades y que sea algo REAL ... y ajustá la sintonia tambien ... a algo real , siempre algo mayor que la Fs ( Frecuencia de resonancia) .


----------



## AntonioAA

me tome el trabajo de ver tu parlante en el winisd.... da ESPANTOSO

NO veo forma de hacerlo andar excepto en caja cerrada con lo que se pueda .. y da volumenes tremendos.

Algun parametro debe estar mal en la base de datos.. tendrias que medirlos


----------



## Pelelalo

AntonioAA dijo:


> me tome el trabajo de ver tu parlante en el winisd.... da ESPANTOSO
> 
> NO veo forma de hacerlo andar excepto en caja cerrada con lo que se pueda .. y da volumenes tremendos.
> 
> Algun parametro debe estar mal en la base de datos.. tendrias que medirlos



Muchisimas gracias AntonioAA por tu molestia. Voy a ver si documentandome con el hilo de ezavalla puedo medirlos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sino trata de averiguar los parametros en el fabricante para controlarlos ... los cargas en el winIsd como un nuevo parlante....
Suerte.


----------



## Pelelalo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Sino trata de averiguar los parametros en el fabricante para controlarlos ... los cargas en el winIsd como un nuevo parlante....
> Suerte.



Eso ya lo mire y coincidian.


----------



## AntonioAA

No te olvides de una cosa... las UNIDADES ...


----------



## matijuarez

Hace tiempo vi una calculadora de parametros on line que creo habia posteado fogonazo,estaba muy buena y servia mucho para saber si las formulas que estas usando son las correctas.Hay formulas muuuuuuuuy erradas en internet


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

AntonioAA dijo:


> No te olvides de una cosa... las UNIDADES ...


Es que, además,  ése altavoz ya está en el _backup_ del WinISD: 



Lo mas "ideal" que pude diseñar con el WinISD es una caja sellada de 40 L, resultando la gráfica amarilla. Ya con un ecualizador se puede "achatar" la barriga, como es el caso de la fucsia. Por eso mi comentario anterior.  



Y complementar con un sub


----------



## Pelelalo

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Creo que es el momento de dejar ya de leer y simular con el WinISD (esta noche me sueño con el programa fijo). Lo que he aprendido: 

- Este parlante da unos resultados acojonantes para Bass-Reflex, por lo que me decanto por caja cerrada.

- El parámetro volumen mejora tanto la frecuencia de corte para graves como suaviza esa respuesta tan indeseada. 100 litros son los que me recomiendan, aunque bajando incluso a 50 litros apenas empeoro 1dB y pierdo unos 5Hz. Luego tampoco me pienso volver loco; 80-100 litros. Beyma recomienda para este altavoz: "Recom.enclosure vol 20 - 60 l".

- Creo que debo sumarle a esos litros los que ocupa el parlante, pero tampoco ando muy seguro si el programa los tiene en cuenta. De todos formas creo son 2.5 litros.

- La única solución es la que me han comentado; filtro paso alto para el Beyma y refuerzo con un subwoofer. Para un equipo HiFi pues sí, pero para el combo portable que quiero regalarle a mi padre (saxofonista novato) pues creo que no procede.

De todas formas, APRENDER se aprende un montón y se agradece.
Un saludo

[EDITADO]

Juer Yoangel. Hemos publicado a la vez.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y complementar con un sub



He hecho la misma gráfica. Así que por lo que veo no he perdido el tiempo y algo aprendí.

YA POR CURIOSIDAD: ¿El sub habría que montarlo aparte o compartiría el espacio de la caja, ampliandolo claro?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Pelelalo, muy buenas tus deducciones, es un parlante que no es gran cosa, como vos mismo dijiste, entre 50 y 100 lts. no hay diferencia o sea busca la solucion mas practica que va a ser la mejor. Por otro lado podes armar si queres el sub en el mismo gabinete pero asilado el volumen uno de otro. al sub le vas a tener que calcular su gabinete. Bueno me alegra que a pesar de las pesadillas de winisd lo hallas podido dominar y sacarle provecho. un abrazo y esperamos mas comentarios de tu proyecto.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio: Como pide "asilo" un parlante? ,... para que el woofer no lo agreda??
( chascarrillo  )

Pelelalo: antes que ponerte a hacer pasaaltos... proba armarlo con mucho aislante en la caja... el pico vas a ver que no es tal , ni tan molesto.


----------



## Pelelalo

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas tardes Pelelalo, muy buenas tus deducciones, es un parlante que no es gran cosa, como vos mismo dijiste, entre 50 y 100 lts. no hay diferencia o sea busca la solucion mas practica que va a ser la mejor.



Estamos de acuerdo.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Sergio: Como pide "asilo" un parlante? ,... para que el woofer no lo agreda??
> ( chascarrillo  )



El intrusismo laboral, que llegó a los parlantes. 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Pelelalo: antes que ponerte a hacer pasaaltos... proba armarlo con mucho aislante en la caja... el pico vas a ver que no es tal , ni tan molesto.



Así lo haré.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo me pregunto: ¿Que tanto afecta quitar el cubrepolvo de unos altavoces pequeños del tipo PC?

Son de 3.5", de 50W (Unos 10W efectivos) en caja sellada. Lo que pasa, es que de tanta presión, se están "Rajando" los pobres que son de cartón y suena en los golpes de bombo como si desinflara un globo de golpe. No están sobre-excursionando, aclaro.
Yo creo que más que dejarlos "mochos" voy más a ponerle un cubrepolvo nuevo, en aluminio quizás.

Que opinan.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> *Que opinan.*
> Saludos!


Que a esos parlantes mejor no meterles mas de 200 mW...a riesgo de que agarren fuego


----------



## Tacatomon

No, Suenan de miedo y el ampli a lo mucho les da 5W (TDA2009)
Pero, uno de los cubrepolvos ya está debilitado, y el otro rajado. Berrea de lo lindo los escucharas!
La suspención es en U y es de tela. Dan unos bajos muy lindos, pero opacados por la sarta de ruidos raros que se avienta el cartón roto... Uno no puede escuchar The Police como Dios manda XD.

Voy a ver si les recorto un aluminio y se lo pego con Resistol 5000.

Lo que quisiera saber si afecte su respuesta en frecuencias altas, o al aumentar la pequeña masa del cono. O si es mejor dejarlos sin nada (No creo, pero Bueh).

Saludos!

PS: OMFCAT, tienen bobina de Aluminio!!! (Y compruebo (Again) que no es por sobre-excursión)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que quisiera saber si afecte su respuesta en frecuencias altas, o al aumentar la pequeña masa del cono. O si es mejor dejarlos sin nada (No creo, pero Bueh).


Bueno, podés ponerle un tapapolvo nuevo, pero los metálicos los vuelven medio "chillones" a los parlantes. Tal vez ese parlante use este efecto para tener "agudos", pero vas a tener que hacer algunas pruebas...a menos que consigas unos parlantes similares que estén en mal estado y recuperes el tapapolvo desde ahí.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ok´s, En lo que recupero algunos cubrepolvos, Los dejé sin nada. Suenan aparentemente Igual, pero sin el molesto sonido del carton roto.

La bobina no es de aluminio, es de cobre... La base de la bobina es de Aluminio. Quizás eso explique los "50W" de dulce que dicen atrás.

Gracias por el consejo Ezavalla.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

A ver que opinan:

Como saben tengo mis dos parlantitos GB de 10" . Actualmente estan montados en una caja cada uno de 64 Lts. de volumen , sintonizados a 32Hz . 
Como unico problema que tengo es el exceso de conazos , que los llevan a excursiones inconvenientes , ergo me falta capacidad de manejar potencia . Los tengo en serie con un ampli Clase D de 140W ....

Estuve jugando con el WinIsd simulando poner 2 parlantes por caja.... subiendo un poco la frecuencia de sintonia , sacrifico algo en lo mas bajo , pero fijense como mejora la excursion de cono y la respuesta hasta los 50 es mucho mas plana .

Que opinan? me largo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por lo que se ve en las simulaciones, la rsta es muchisimo mejor con los dos en la misma caja. Vas a perder algo de alcance en graves, pero si llegás bien a los 40Hz tal como se vé, yo me quedaría ahí. El problema con el parlante simple es que me parece que tenés la sintonía por debajo de la Fs, y es normal que te "zapatee" si pensás llegar taaan abajo, ya que ahí debería estar el FPA para atajar el "coneo".
Que sucede si ajustás un solo parlante para que responda de la misma forma que el par??? Es factible hacerlo o se vá la rsta al diablo???


----------



## AntonioAA

Profe: La sintonia esta encima de Fs ( =25Hz ) En el primer diseño privilegié que estuviera ligeramente encima JUSTAMENTE para bajar el coneo ... y de paso aprovechar que teoricamente tenia respuesta tan baja . Vaya a saber que compromisos tomo Don Basile para lograr esa respuesta...
Si con el mismo gabinete subo la Fb , me crea un pico importante en 50 Hz .

De paso tengo ganas de probar un montaje "flotante" del nuevo frente y reforzar la tapa trasera que se mueve bastante , el baffle es de fenolico , del "de antes" pero no es lo mismo el LEEA de 25w que tenia en esa epoca que estos!
... se agradece la opinion


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Antonio, podes subir el archivito del winisd para ver los parametros del parlante, a ver si coinciden con la medicion que yo realice de los mios. Un abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Sergio! Te los subo en cuanto llegue a casa ... yo no los medí , tome lo que venian en una hojita con el parlante. ( Parecian resultados de una medicion ) .


----------



## sergio rossi

Te pregunto esto antonio porque yo tambien calcule los mios con los t/s que me paso gabriel, pero resulta que cuando los medi ( hace poscos dias), habia diferencias (leves) pero diferencias, lo cual me llevo a tener que modificar los tubos de sintonia de las cajas. Los t/s medidos estan posteados en parametros t/s banco de datos. bueno espero tus parametros. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hola Sergio! Te los subo en cuanto llegue a casa ... *yo no los med*í , tome lo que venian en una hojita con el parlante. ( Parecian resultados de una medicion ) .


Por eso preguntaba antes .
Una Fs de 25 Hz es muy baja para un parlante de 10", y si se logra...hay que ver como quedan los otros parámetros. Los GB son buenos, pero no tienen mucha tecnología como para sofisticar los parlantes y llegar a esa Fs. No sé...yo los mediría...por si acaso...


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola EZ como va, te consulto sobre este tema de la fs del parlante frente a la frecuancia de sintonia del bafle, si es mas baja conea, si es mas alta perdemos bajos y si amba son iguales?  estuve probando con el winisd y logro en mis bafles igualarlas , escucho comentarios antes de meter la pata modificando los ductos. un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio!
El tema con los bass-reflex no es si la sintonía está por encima o por debajo de la Fs. El asunto está en cual es el "ajuste" del baffle que querés lograr: que sea plano, que tenga un "pico" chico o grande, que retumbe...en fín, unas cuantas posibilidades que podés ensayar con el WinISD en el paso que te pregunta: "Choose aligment:" y tenés varias posibilidades para elegir dependiendo del parlante.
Es un grave error trabajar un BR como si fuera un sellado, jugando con el volumen y la sintonía, por que ahí perdés cualquier ajuste coherente que el soft te pueda ofrecer y lo cambiás por algo que es de comportamiento "indeterminado".
Por otra parte, los BR SIEMPRE "conean" por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonía, así que muchas veces hay que usar unos filtros pasa-altos para evitar dañar el parlante, o en su defecto...elegir otros parlantes con Fs mas baja o con otros parámetros T/S que permitan llegar mas abajo sin poner en riesgo el parlante.
Claro que no me parece mal que se juegue un poco con las dimensiones y sintonía para mejorar las condiciones del ajuste, pero sin una medición externa que lo valide es como dar tiros con los ojos vendados...

Recordá siempre que los BR son baffles "complicados" si pretendés que tengan la respuesta controlada a la perfección.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola muchachos!
Aca subo los parametros de mis parlantes ... recien caigo que la fs se calculó sola .. y no creo que sea 22,8 Hz 
En cuanto a la pregunta se Sergio... los "alignments" que propone el winIsd son de lo mas absurdos y no dan para nada algo "clasico" ... me sugiere el "super booming box" ...de 18 Lts!! mientras que si elijo otro ... me da 140 Lts. . O sea que los parlantes algun lio deben tener que lo sacan al programa de su esquema. 
Es por eso que me largué a jugar un poco. Me sorprendio lo lindo que parece la respuesta con lo que propuse.
...Y que jugue con varios volumenes.. y sintonias ... creanme que lo hice !

Creo que estoy desempolvando la caladora y la fresadora ...y ahi voy....


----------



## juanfilas

¿Mediste los t/s con LIMP Antonio?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antonio: Por que mejor no los medís antes de armar una caja nueva? Son valores medio raros, y ese Qts es bajísimo para un bass-reflex.


----------



## AntonioAA

No los medi yo... los saque de la pagina de GB ... prometo controlar la ansiedad y medirlos apenas desarme uno!!

Gracias muchachos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio, los parametros que posteas no tienen nada que ver con los que Gabriel me dio para mis parlantes ni con los que medi. Opinion Unanime MEDI los parlantes antes de empezar con cualquier diseño. un saludo.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Bueno, si la marca de tus parlantes acevera la credibilidad de los thielle small el medirlos sera cuestion de estar completamente seguros de que estan correctos.



> En cuanto a la pregunta se Sergio... los "alignments" que propone el winIsd son de lo mas absurdos y no dan para nada algo "clasico" ... me sugiere el "super booming box" ...de 18 Lts!! mientras que si elijo otro ... me da 140 Lts. . O sea que los parlantes algun lio deben tener que lo sacan al programa de su esquema.
> Es por eso que me largué a jugar un poco. Me sorprendio lo lindo que parece la respuesta con lo que propuse.
> ...Y que jugue con varios volumenes.. y sintonias ... creanme que lo hice !



Yo opino igual, e hice lo mismo hasta obtener lo mejor que podia dentro de los limites del parlante



> Creo que estoy desempolvando la caladora y la fresadora ...y ahi voy....



lastima que no tenga fresadora, vi unos diseños de focal que te dejan  aparte de un sitio donde poder echar aserrin sin tener tanto rollo. Por ahora solo he sellado una de las cajas acusticas, apenas pueda darle termino al prototipo lo publico por aca y de antemano muchas gracias a todos por tanta ayuda.

Por cierto, para los acabados finales si quieren una muy buena opcion y bastante economica les recomiendo el acabado con aerografo, no tiene comparacion, por ahora solo he sellado una de las cajas pero queda muy bien, cero piel de naranja en el sello, solo le falta la pintura y luego la laca, lo pongo a funcionar con un compresorsito de aire de esos de auto y una latica de aerosol que quedo por alli usada que en su defecto es el tanque  y si que funciona! 

Apenas le ponga esa pintura y lo deje termino subo algo de imagenes para credibilidad visual


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola gente:
Tal cual prometí y desafiando el calor de mi ciudad que hace el taller inhabitable ( solo sea por la ciencia ) , medi los parlantes con mis paupérrimos instrumentos .

Como mi balanza mide con apreciación de 1g y la masa agregada estaba entre 52 y 53 g , tome los valores para ambos pesos , no da una variacion espantosa.

GRACIAS A JUANFILAS!! Su metodo del imancito para agregar masa fue genial . como no puedo con mi genio le hice unos ajustes, use una bolita de mouse , que es redonda y recubierta en goma de modo que no deformara el cono con el contacto . 


Los parametros son :

Fs  = 21.59 Hz
Re  = 3.90 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1080.18 uH
L2  = 1673.58 uH
R2  = 6.63 ohms
Qt  = 0.27
Qes = 0.31
Qms = 2.47
Mms = 68.06 grams
Rms = 3.729731 kg/s
Cms = 0.000799 m/N
Vas = 122.22 liters
Sd= 330.06 cm^2
Bl  = 10.804214 Tm
ETA = 0.38 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 91.06 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 52.00 grams
Diameter= 20.50 cm



	Fs  = 21.59 Hz
Re  = 3.90 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1080.18 uH
L2  = 1673.58 uH
R2  = 6.63 ohms
Qt  = 0.27
Qes = 0.31
Qms = 2.47
Mms = 69.37 grams
Rms = 3.801456 kg/s
Cms = 0.000784 m/N
Vas = 119.92 liters
Sd= 330.06 cm^2
Bl  = 10.907605 Tm
ETA = 0.38 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 90.98 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 53.00 grams
Diameter= 20.50 cm

Mando imagenes de: Respuesta de la caja ( dentro de lo que puedo medir ya que ni microfono ni notebook se lucen precisamente en baja frecuencia ) , Impedancia de la caja ( vean como dije la sintonia en 32Hz ) y la medicion de los TSP al aire con y sin masa.

Con los nuevos parametros , esta es la nueva simulacion del winIsd...

Despues les cuento.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes antonio, carge los valores que pasastes de los gb y con el volumen que tenes de caja saque lo sig. pegale una mirada, creo que me da mas bajo el f-3db aca ronda los 30hz.  cotejalo y posteamos. un abrazo.

Nota. se deforma un poco en los 60hz donde se genera un pequeño valle. pero te extendes bastante en baja.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Sergio! gracias por el trabajo que te tomaste . Esa curva es la que aproximadamente tengo ahora con 1 parlante por caja de 64 litros. 
Mi idea era compactar los dos en una sola , y subir un poco la sintonia a 35/40 de modo de que coneen menos . De hecho la curvita de excursion da mucho mejor.
La que subí es a 35 y da muy bien hasta 40hz. Creo que voy a encarar esa , si el caloron me lo permite . Asi esta imposible!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> La que subí es a 35 y da muy bien hasta 40hz. Creo que voy a encarar esa , *si el caloron me lo permite . Asi esta imposible!*


Yo estoy por fresar los frentes de las nuevas cajas, pero acá hace tanto calor (y tengo que laburar en la terraza ), que aparte de llenar de polvillo de MDF a los vecinos se me va a cocinar el "seso" si me pongo al sol.
Habrá que seguir esperando..... Oooooommmmmm, Ooooommmmmmmm...


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio: la idea era ademas de mejorar un poco el coneo, *achicar volumen de cachivaches *, probar tecnica de frente flotante y reforzar la tapa trasera .... all in one!
No tenia pensado hacer caja nueva ... en todo caso haria dos mas chicas que las actuales .

Profe: parece que tiene razon ... aca hay 33º y 45% y Uds 37º ...pero 20%


----------



## AntonioAA

Para mantenerlos entretenidos y que puedan "sacar mano" , les muestro el rediseño del bafflecito con los GB .

Veran el frente flotante , va con silicona neutra en una capa de 4 mm ( le hice topecitos de goma ewa ) , el refuerzo trasero ya que quedaban muy juntos los parlantes , el tubo de sintonia "flared" , lo reduje unos cm para subir la Fb , deberia andar en los 35-38 Hz .
Tambien el gabinete con el viejo frente recortado con generosas solapas para recibir el nuevo.

La tapa trasera la reforcé con un una tira de mdf y va a ir con goma espuma impregnada en protector de subcarrocerias , que en las pruebas ha mostrado ser bien inelastico ( muera la brea !! ) 

Despues les muestro como sigue . ya puse a pegar el frente. 
Hice un chiquero increible!! el polvillo permanecerá por años como la ceniza del volcan ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Está quedando muuuy bueno...pero no entiendo lo de "frente flotante"


----------



## juanfilas

Antonio, esta muy bueno! pero te tengo malas noticias  
Viste las curvas de impedancia que tenes irregularidades (debería ser suave, mas que nada a partir de 100-150hz) es por que estas teniendo resonancias que repercuten en el compartimiento del cono, esto se soluciona metiendo mas amortiguante.
La mejor manera de saber si esta suficientemente amortiguada la caja es con la curva de impedancia, si no tenes ningún "rebote" malo, la curva es suave.

pd: ojo, tal vez mediste con un cable malo o en condiciones no lineales de tus equipos (acordate que la curva de impedancia se mide a muy bajo volumen) si mediste a mucho volumen, estoy equivocado y dale pa delante


----------



## AntonioAA

Muchachos:

El frente flotante lo charlamos hace bastante por aqui o por alla... en realidad la idea era dejar el parlante sin agarre tan fijo ... se me ocurrio que todo el frente sea el que no esta agarrado al resto.
Lo pegué SIN TORNILLOS , solo con silicona al resto del gabinete , por eso dejé las solapas que se ven en la foto. Probar ... cuesta pero si no me convence mando tornillos....

Medi a bajo volumen como corresponde , Juan ... pero como dije "mis pauperrimos instrumentos" , la notebook en baja frecuencia se porta mal hace unos chasquidos audibles cuando va cambiando de frecuencia . la placa es berreta y el driver para Win 7 y el propio Arta no se portan del todo bien en Win 7. Tengo planes de destinar una pc comun viejita en cuanto haga unos enroques informaticos en casa.
Amortiguamiento, va a tener mas , como dije .... tengo que empezar a preparar mi "brea sintetica" 
Gracias por el consejo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> El frente flotante lo charlamos hace bastante por aqui o por alla...


Es que antes tampoco lo entendí  



AntonioAA dijo:


> en realidad la idea era dejar el parlante sin agarre tan fijo ... se me  ocurrio que todo el frente ...sea el que no esta agarrado al resto.
> Lo pegué SIN TORNILLOS , solo con silicona al resto del gabinete , por eso dejé las solapas que se ven en la foto. Probar ... cuesta pero si no me convence mando tornillos....


Ahhhh...ahora caigo


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Muchachos:
> 
> El frente flotante lo charlamos hace bastante por aqui o por alla... en realidad la idea era dejar el parlante sin agarre tan fijo ... se me ocurrio que todo el frente sea el que no esta agarrado al resto.
> Lo pegué SIN TORNILLOS , solo con silicona al resto del gabinete , por eso dejé las solapas que se ven en la foto. Probar ... cuesta pero si no me convence mando tornillos....
> 
> Medi a bajo volumen como corresponde , Juan ... pero como dije "mis pauperrimos instrumentos" , la notebook en baja frecuencia se porta mal hace unos chasquidos audibles cuando va cambiando de frecuencia . la placa es berreta y el driver para Win 7 y el propio Arta no se portan del todo bien en Win 7. Tengo planes de destinar una pc comun viejita en cuanto haga unos enroques informaticos en casa.
> Amortiguamiento, va a tener mas , como dije .... tengo que empezar a preparar mi "brea sintetica"
> Gracias por el consejo!



Antonio, la brea es para disminuir o eliminar las vibraciones que se transmiten por las paredes, pero no amortiguan nada, como amortiguante tenes guata, lana de vidrio, lana de roca, fieltro, algodón, etc. 

De todas formas, no te tiene que preocupar cualquier irregularidad después del punto de cruce del sub ya que no se va a reproducir (si lo cortas a 100hz que importa lo que pasa a 800hz). 

Saludos


----------



## skullsleep

Amigos, necesito su ayuda:
Tengo un woofer de 45W 8ohm, un tweeter de 100W 8ohm y un parlante de 2.5W 4ohm. Mi intención es hacer una caja acústica usando esas 3 bocinas (usando ademas un crossover de 3 vias); entonces, es posible meter las 3 en 1 sola caja?? (ahí lo que me complica es el parlante de 2.5W por las características que posee). Y si se pudiera hacer, me podrían mandar unos planos para la caja ideal compatible con esos elementos?
Ojala me puedan ayudar.
Saludos!!
Claudio.

PD:el uso que le quiero dar es totalmente casero, para escuchar mi mp3 o conectarlos al pc.
PD2: esta web esta muy buenisima!!! he aprendido bastante!! los felicito!!


----------



## AntonioAA

algo desproporcionado lo tuyo, skull 

el de 2.5w TIRALO.... al woofer deberias intentar medirle los parametros a ver que podes hacer .

NO se puede hacer caja si no conoces los parametros T/S sino es cualquier cosa .
Te recomiendo que leas desde el principio , da trabajo pero vale la pena.


----------



## skullsleep

AntonioAA dijo:


> algo desproporcionado lo tuyo, skull
> 
> el de 2.5w TIRALO.... al woofer deberias intentar medirle los parametros a ver que podes hacer .
> 
> NO se puede hacer caja si no conoces los parametros T/S sino es cualquier cosa .
> Te recomiendo que leas desde el principio , da trabajo pero vale la pena.



Muchas gracias por responder Antonio.
Una consulta,....esos parlantes pequeños, los podre usar en algo? es que los tengo ahi, estan buenos, pero botarlos igual es triste...por que fue un regalo. Alguna idea o tipo de caja o algo que hacer con esos parlantes? algo interesante, ideas??
Esperare tu respuesta


----------



## skullsleep

Ah, algo mas quería agregar..... ezavalla....eres un crack!! manejas muy bien la información respecto a los parlantes y bafles, se nota que sabes lo suficiente para dar cátedra y se nota que has dedicado bastante tiempo a esto, así que, debo felicitarte!!!!! 
Lo otro...si yo tengo los parámetros T/S de mi woofer, es necesario tener también los de mi tweeter para calcular la caja? (aun no uso el WinISD ni similares, así que aun no estoy al tanto de eso...pero pregunto de acuerdo a lo que leí en los posts..)
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

skullsleep dijo:


> Ah, algo mas quería agregar..... ezavalla....eres un crack!! manejas muy bien la información respecto a los parlantes y bafles, se nota que sabes lo suficiente para dar cátedra y se nota que has dedicado bastante tiempo a esto, así que, debo felicitarte!!!!!


Gracias por las felicitaciones ,,, la verdad es que le he puesto bastante tiempo a esto, pero aún me queda muchisimo por aprender :estudiando:



skullsleep dijo:


> Lo otro...si yo tengo los parámetros T/S de mi woofer, es necesario tener también los de mi tweeter para calcular la caja? (aun no uso el WinISD ni similares, así que aun no estoy al tanto de eso...pero pregunto de acuerdo a lo que leí en los posts..)


Nop. La caja se calcula solo con los T/S del woofer. Para el midrange también podés calcular una caja mas chica (para que el woofer no lo afecte) y ponerla dentro de la caja del woofer...a la que tendrás que sumarle el volumen de la caja del midrange. El tweeter casi que no juega en esto, y sus T/S se usan para estimar los puntos de corte.


----------



## skullsleep

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias por las felicitaciones ,,, la verdad es que le he puesto bastante tiempo a esto, pero aún me queda muchisimo por aprender :estudiando:
> 
> 
> Nop. La caja se calcula solo con los T/S del woofer. Para el midrange también podés calcular una caja mas chica (para que el woofer no lo afecte) y ponerla dentro de la caja del woofer...a la que tendrás que sumarle el volumen de la caja del midrange. El tweeter casi que no juega en esto, y sus T/S se usan para estimar los puntos de corte.



Muchas gracias por responder....MAESTRO!!! CAPO!!!! con eso se aclaran muchísimas dudas que tenia....!!
Te hago la pregunta también a ti, ya que sabes bastante.....en el post que puse anterior, Antonio me recomendó desechar esos parlantes pequeños que tengo (los de 2.5W)....pero me da julepe botarlos....me gustaría darle un buen uso, ya que aun suenan y bastante bien, están muy bien cuidados, entonces haber si tu me puedes recomendar alguna idea de que hacer con esos pequeñines...
Esperare tu respuesta, y gracias por todo ezavalla!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con esos pequeños parlantes de 2.5W y un TDA2822 podés hacer un hermoso "sistemita de audio" para conectarle a tu MP3 o MP4 o IPOD o lo que sea que tengas para escuchar musica.
Pero lo que te dijo Antonio respecto a usarlos en este baffle es real: NO SIRVEN.


----------



## skullsleep

ezavalla dijo:


> Con esos pequeños parlantes de 2.5W y un TDA2822 podés hacer un hermoso "sistemita de audio" para conectarle a tu MP3 o MP4 o IPOD o lo que sea que tengas para escuchar musica.
> Pero lo que te dijo Antonio respecto a usarlos en este baffle es real: NO SIRVEN.



Una vez mas, gracias por tu ayuda!!! 
Saludos ezavalla, y en serio, felicitaciones por tu trabajo!!!


----------



## nicoptw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hice un chiquero increible!! el polvillo permanecerá por años como la ceniza del volcan ....



Que dirá tu mujer!


----------



## AntonioAA

Con el sudor de mi frente ( y mucho ) termine la caja con los 2 parlantes GB .

Primeras impresiones, sin haber hecho grandes pruebas:

- El coneo disminuyó bastante ( era el objetivo )
- La caja vibra mucho menos 

En el interin sufri la muerte de mi clase D , el cual NO sera reparado dadas las complicaciones que me trajo , de mddo que estoy "tirando" con los TDA7294 con un trafito miserable que da apenas 50W .

Solo escuche un rato "Rage against the machine " , que antes me hacia salir los conos para afuera , ahora lo soporto decentemente.

Falta medir , obviamente, los mantengo al tanto.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gentlemen:

La impresión sonora del bicho nuevo NO es la mejor lamentablemente . Otra vez el sonido apagado y crujiente como cuando puse el Jahro en la caja cerrada 

PERO ! Descubri algo ... Los bordes de los parlantes estaban DESPEGADOS , asi que yacen en lo del amigo "parlantero" local.

Antes de eso les hice una pasada por el Limp para controlar la sintonia.
La primera sintonia era a 30Hz ! de modo que sierra en mano les quite un par de cm . 
La segunda curva que ven es la final , con sintonia a 36Hz como me proponia.

Ademas ( gracias a las observaciones de Juan ) , medi con Pink Noise en lugar de senoidal ya que como les dije la PC se porta mal . La curva es mucho mas limpia !
Veremos cuando los tenga reparados .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> PERO ! Descubri algo ... *Los bordes de los parlantes estaban DESPEGADOS* , asi que yacen en lo del amigo "parlantero" local.


   
Despegados????.....que pequeño detalle


----------



## AntonioAA

Asi es ... pasa que puse los 8 tornillos en lugar de 4 , los otros estaban tapados por el borde... al recortarlo... me quede con el en la mano. Tenia un hilo microscopico de silicona o algo asi. Debe ser para repararlo mas facil. por eso mismo me abstuve de pegarlo yo mismo ... 

Si uno los colocara como vienen hechos para colocarlos... no seria problema , pero la moda es montarlos de frente . En este caso podria ir perfectamente por detras . no afecta la difraccion .


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> La impresión sonora del bicho nuevo NO es la mejor lamentablemente . Otra vez el sonido apagado y crujiente como cuando puse el Jahro en la caja cerrada
> 
> PERO ! Descubri algo ... Los bordes de los parlantes estaban DESPEGADOS , asi que yacen en lo del amigo "parlantero" local.
> 
> Antes de eso les hice una pasada por el Limp para controlar la sintonia.
> La primera sintonia era a 30Hz ! de modo que sierra en mano les quite un par de cm .
> La segunda curva que ven es la final , con sintonia a 36Hz como me proponia.
> 
> Ademas ( gracias a las observaciones de Juan ) , medi con Pink Noise en lugar de senoidal ya que como les dije la PC se porta mal . La curva es mucho mas limpia !
> Veremos cuando los tenga reparados .....



 ¿Que estaba despegado? ¿la suspensión?

pd: Rage against the machine es música complicada para los bafles


----------



## AntonioAA

la suspension no... el "sorround" , o sea el borde....
como dije... no tenia casi pegamento.
ademas, con lo que conean los pobres...puede que sea una de lasfuentes de resonancias raras tambien , si bien viste que con PN anda mucho mejor.


----------



## jorger

Buenas!
Acabo de conseguir un woofer de 6.5''/50w.Tiene suspension de goma, imán del tipo ventilado (esos que tienen un agujero), cono rígido de un material que desconozco, y tiene una pinta tremenda.Me costó solo 15 euros.Adivinen de donde lo he sacado 

Era de un subwoofer (bafle) hyundai que compré en una tienda cerca de mi casa.La verdad es que es una verdadera ganga 
Como tiraba pocos graves en la caja original (4.18L y para remate mal sintonizada) ayer me puse a sacar sus parámetros T/S y esto es lo que hay:

Re= 6Ω
Znom= 8Ω
Rmáx= 37.5Ω
SPL= 87dB 1w/1m
Pe=50w
Vas= 6.23L,, este dato lo ha calculado el winisd
Fs= 57Hz
F2= 70Hz
F1= 44Hz
Xmax= estimo 5mm porque a esa excursión no he notado ruidos raros (el ampli no daba para mas excursion)
Xilm=9mm también muy a ojo
Qms= 13.423
Qes= 0.3677
Qts= 0.358
Sd= 128cm²

Simulando en el winisd y modificando el volumen y la frecuencia de sintonía me sale esto en una bass reflex y una pasobanda 6º orden:



Qué opinais? yo creo que para un woofer de 6.5'' no esta mal que tenga una respuesta de 40Hz a -3dB..
Eso si lo unico que no me gusta en el bass reflex es ese valle que está entre los 50 y 100Hz.. voy a tener serios problemas? 

Si no es mucho pedir quiero opiniones sobre esto (Ezavalla, AntonioAA...)
Me decantaría sin duda por el paso banda pero es algo más complicada de hacer y se encesita mas tiempo.. asique creo que voy a hacer la bass reflex.

Esta es una comparación entre este woofer y el ''subwoofer'' que monté hace tiempo con el altavoz de 5'' (alguno se acordará) la diferencia es clara 


Me dan ganas de tirar el altavoz de 5'' a la basura...

Saludos!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La pasabanda está bastante buena...yo iría por esa. La BR te va a hacer "perder" algo de graves en la zona donde tiene el valle.
Analizá si eligiendo otro ajuste para la BR te permite lograr una respuesta mas plana, y si nó, dale con la pasabanda...siempre y cuando puedas cortar los satélites en alrededor de 90Hz


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger:
No tengo experiencia en pasabandas ... tampoco he escuchado nada que me guste. Pero la respuesta , si es como dice el winIsd, parece buena .
Por otra parte, respecto al bass reflex... Acabo de simularlo... la respuesta con 5lts de volumen y sintonia a 63Hz es hermosa!! Con fs 57Hz no pidas llegar tan abajo , menos con la Xmax tan chiquita.


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> La pasabanda está bastante buena...yo iría por esa. La BR te va a hacer "perder" algo de graves en la zona donde tiene el valle.


mm ya me lo imaginaba pero.. que quieres decir exactamente? lo pregunto por lo de las comillas.
Creo que el pico (si es que se le puede llamar pico porque está en 0dB) ayuda un poco a no perder tanto.Si no es así corregidme! 



> Analizá si eligiendo otro ajuste para la BR te permite lograr una respuesta mas plana, y si nó, dale con la pasabanda...siempre y cuando puedas cortar los satélites en alrededor de 90Hz


 
Si ya he realizado alguna que otra modificación pero no mejora ese dichoso valle.
Depende del tiempo que tenga (que no va a ser mucho desgraciadamente) y de la madera que pueda conseguir haré la BR o la pasabanda.. ya me decidiré.

AntonioAA:


> No tengo experiencia en pasabandas ... tampoco he escuchado nada que me guste. Pero la respuesta , si es como dice el winIsd, parece buena .
> Por otra parte, respecto al bass reflex... Acabo de simularlo... la respuesta con 5lts de volumen y sintonia a 63Hz es hermosa!! Con fs 57Hz no pidas llegar tan abajo , menos con la Xmax tan chiquita


Si la verdad es que es una buena respuesta, no me esperaba conseguir algo así.Parece ser que el woofer es bueno a pesar de lo poco que me ha costado.Los parametros T/S están bien porque los calculé 3 veces y siempre daba lo mismo en todo.

He simulado esa caja que dices y.. para mi gusto, creo que se queda bastante corta de graves.No me importa el tamaño porque no va a salir de casa y no molesta tener un bicho de 18 litros debajo del escritorio mi habitación, además quiero que la extensión en graves sea la mas amplia posible , por eso simulé con ese volumen.

Respecto a la Xmax, repito que es calculada a ojo al igual que la Xlim..
Sé que la Xmax está por encima de los 5mm (debe rondar los 7mm pero no más de eso) y la Xlim por encima de los 10mm porque el cono se puede mover casi 1cm sin hacer cosas raras.. no me  atrevo a darle más porque prefiero darle valores seguros antes de que pueda pasar algo.Puse valores más chicos para situarlo en el peor caso.Solo eso 
Ya comentaré progresos.
Un saludo!.


Saludos!.


----------



## juanfilas

Jorger, ojo con fs que es de 57hz y para llegar a la respuesta en bass reflex has usado una sintonía de 42hz con lo cual el manejo de potencia va a ser muy pobre...
Con el pasabanda me parece que el manejo de potencia es peor todavía que con la bass reflex... Tenes que encontrar una solución de compromiso, muchas veces la respuesta ideal no es viable en la vida real lamentablemente.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorger:
De donde has sacado esas curvas para BR y pasa-banda???? Has estado manoseando los resultados del WinISD?
Si elegís una BR te dá la opción de usar un ajuste QB3 (muy bueno) en una caja de 4 lts, pero sintonizada a 63Hz (yo me preguntaba donde corno estaban leyendo que la Fs=57Hz si yo la había puesto de 37...pero esa era la Rmax....que boló...).

Ya te lo dijo Juan: no podes dar por el pito mas de lo que el pito vale .
Con ese parlante llegás a los 63Hz con una BR. La otra es sellarla y aplicar la TL, pero te hace falta mas electrónica sin garantía de llegar mas abajo con una demanda de potencia razonable, por que podés llegar a los 45Hz pero necesitás cerca de 30W para lograrlo....

De todas formas, es un parlante "bastante suave", así que podés experimentar un buen rato.


----------



## jorger

juanfilas dijo:


> Jorger, ojo con fs que es de 57hz y para llegar a la respuesta en bass reflex has usado una sintonía de 42hz con lo cual el manejo de potencia va a ser muy pobre...


Si, ya habia leído algo de eso alguna vez, de que no es recomendable sintonizar por debajo de la Fs.. pero igualmente no tengo pensado sacarle más de 20wrms, con eso me las apaño bien y además para mi cuarto que mide solo 4.5x2.5m... es medio mucho me parece a mi.Por eso no es mi mayor preocupación 



> Con el pasabanda me parece que el manejo de potencia es peor todavía que con la bass reflex... Tenes que encontrar una solución de compromiso, muchas veces la respuesta ideal no es viable en la vida real lamentablemente.
> 
> Saludos


En la BR es de 44.5Hz y en la pasabanda es de 42.5Hz.Repito lo mismo de arriba..
La duda que tengo es, si se sintoniza por debajo de Fs la potencia que puedo manejar depende solo de la excursión o de algo mas? 

También le puedo poner un filtro pasaaltos con corte a 30Hz para evitar que excursione demasiado a lo tonto, porque por debajo de los 45Hz no va a reproducir casi nada (por no decir nada).. y según el winisd haciendo esto puedo sacarle hasta 30w sin llegar a la Xmax (~7mm) pero como he dicho más arriba, no pretendo sacarle tanto.


Ezavalla:


> De donde has sacado esas curvas para BR y pasa-banda???? Has estado manoseando los resultados del WinISD?


De hecho es lo primero que hice porque la respuesta que me daba el winisd en la pasabanda era un poco fea.. y con litraje algo exagerado.
En la BR me daba algo menos de 4L si no recuerdo mal, y la respuesta en baja frecuencia no era muy buena que digamos... por eso modifiqué todo.



> Ya te lo dijo Juan: no podes dar por el pito mas de lo que el pito vale .
> Con ese parlante llegás a los 63Hz con una BR. La otra es sellarla y aplicar la TL, pero te hace falta mas electrónica sin garantía de llegar mas abajo con una demanda de potencia razonable, por que podés llegar a los 45Hz pero necesitás cerca de 30W para lograrlo....
> 
> De todas formas, es un parlante "bastante suave", así que podés experimentar un buen rato


Transformacion de linkwitz.. mm va a ser que no.
Sé que mi ''diseño'' no es el más viable, pero prefiero tener mayor respuesta en bajos a costa de sacrificar la mitad de potencia o más.. tampoco quiero quiero un terremoto en casa (hablando en términos de potencia).

Un saludo!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorger dijo:


> De hecho es lo primero que hice porque la respuesta que me daba el winisd en la pasabanda era un poco fea.. y con litraje algo exagerado.
> En la BR me daba algo menos de 4L si no recuerdo mal, y la respuesta en baja frecuencia no era muy buena que digamos... por eso modifiqué todo.


Es que lo que hiciste para "dejar la curva bonita" pincha todos los análisis previos. SI te ponés a jugar un rato con el WinISD podés obtener hermosos resultados....que son completamente *irrealizables *, así que no es cosa de poner números al boleo hasta que quede bien....mejor es analizar que ajuste aplicar y usar las estimaciones del soft *para tocar solo un poco* algunas variables.



jorger dijo:


> Transformacion de linkwitz.. mm va a ser que no.
> Sé que mi ''diseño'' no es el más viable, *pero prefiero tener mayor respuesta en bajos a costa de sacrificar la mitad de potencia o más*


Y eso es lo que hace la TL  en una caja sellada. Con una BR no podés llegar tan abajo en frecuencia sin que se te descone el parlante....


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que lo que hiciste para "dejar la curva bonita" pincha todos los análisis previos. SI te ponés a jugar un rato con el WinISD podés obtener hermosos resultados....que son completamente *irrealizables *, así que no es cosa de poner números al boleo hasta que quede bien....mejor es analizar que ajuste aplicar y usar las estimaciones del soft *para tocar solo un poco* algunas variables.
> 
> 
> Y eso es lo que hace la TL  en una caja sellada. Con una BR no podés llegar tan abajo en frecuencia sin que se te descone el parlante....


irrealizables? mmm!! 
Con lo de sacrificar potencia me referia a.. a ver como lo explico.. El woofer es de 50wrms, pero en la caja que simulé tengo que darle menos porque a aprtir de cierta potencia hay peligro.Con eso me refería a lo de sacrificar potencia, no poder darle todo su potencial.No se si me entiendes...

Respecto al coneo.. la verdad no se qué pensar, tu me dices una cosa y el winisd lo contrario 
mira:

Nota: está con un filtro pasaaltos 2º orden y corte en 20Hz, llevando el corte a 30Hz puedo meterle 50w sin que llegue a la Xmax 

Un saludo y.. tened paciencia conmigo


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger:

Con 50w y 87dB/m como tiene tu parlante NO vas a tener la gran presion sonora... con esto te digo que tu "sacrificar potencia" NO VA....

Ademas , el modelo de Thiele Small .. *es un modelo *para ciertas condiciones de trabajo del parlante , si lo sacas fuera de ellas NO responde como dicen los calculos , se entiende?
Eso es lo que quiere decir el amigo Zavalla con lo de "irrealizable" 

Date el gusto y pruebalo ... pero somos 3 que te estamos diciendo lo contrario .
Saludos


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> jorger:
> 
> Con 50w y 87dB/m como tiene tu parlante NO vas a tener la gran presion sonora... con esto te digo que tu "sacrificar potencia" NO VA....


Si lo sé, se nota bastante la diferencia entre ese y uno de 90dB no lo puedo negar..


> Ademas , el modelo de Thiele Small .. *es un modelo *para ciertas condiciones de trabajo del parlante , si lo sacas fuera de ellas NO responde como dicen los calculos , se entiende?
> Eso es lo que quiere decir el amigo Zavalla con lo de "irrealizable"


Se entiende perfectamente.. total que es un altavoz al que no le puedo sacar demasiado.. yo y mi costumbre de hacerme ilusiones 


> Date el gusto y pruebalo ... pero somos 3 que te estamos diciendo lo contrario .
> Saludos


Si te digo la verdad soy de esos que no aprenden hasta que no cometen el error, pero para la próxima vez tendre en cuenta todo esto, lo prometo.

Un saludo y perdón por dar tanto la vara.. a veces soy algo cabezón


----------



## juanfilas

Con probar solo vas a perder tiempo en el peor de los casos  así que dale tranquilo, pero no veo que winISD te este calculando bien las cosas, por darte un ejemplo, en mi nuevo proyecto uso un parlante de 70w con una excursión máxima de +-11mm, el diseño es bass reflex y sintonizado a fs (máximo manejo de potencia) y sin embargo con 28w ya me voy del límite lineal, con un parlante mas potente y el doble de excursión. Por mas que escuches a muy bajo volumen si haces eso la respuesta no creo que sea buena ya que yo lo he hecho antes con resultados nefastos (ojo, tal vez a vos te sale bien). 
Si te gusta experimentar, añadí masa al cono (con imanes o algo que puedas sacar después) y medí los t/s tal vez empeoras la respuesta en medios, pero como lo vas a usar de sub... puede ser una solución.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger:
El parlante parece muy bueno! solo que te decimos que lo uses dentro de sus especificaciones...Creo que te puede andar muy bien , asi no de 30Hz de respuesta.

Dime : lo de "Extremadura"  ... es la abreviatura de "Extremadamente cabezadura" ?????


----------



## jorger

Juanfilas:
mm vaya, este tema es más complicado de lo que pensaba..
si, me gusta experimentar bastante pero por el momento (y no creo que lo haga nunca) no voy a hacer esa caja de 18L que comenté en el primer post.Sigue leyendo y verás la razón jeje.Gracias a los 3 por los consejos.

AntonioAA:


> El parlante parece muy bueno! solo que te decimos que lo uses dentro de sus especificaciones...Creo que te puede andar muy bien , asi no de 30Hz de respuesta.
> 
> Dime : lo de "Extremadura" ... es la abreviatura de "Extremadamente cabezadura" ?????


No he dicho que sea malo, pero creía que se le podía sacar más (repito, creía).. eso si, estaba tirado de precio asi que tampoco se puede pedir mucho!
Si, entiendo bien lo que decís, cosa que antes no 
Lo de Extremadura... jajajaj nono, eso es la provincia donde vivo, no tiene nada que ver con mi forma de pensar 

Bueno, anoche me decidí a seguir vuestros consejos, leí vuestros dos últimos mensajes pero no quise contestar hasta hoy..
Esto es lo que me ha dado por hacer:




Bueno en realidad la caja ya la tenía hecha porque era del altavoz de 5'' asi que tuve que hacer un agujero mas grande para que entrara este de 6.5''
Sintonizé a algo menos de 62Hz para que no tuviera un pico por encima de 0dB.
Si os digo al verdad, con un pasabajos con corte a menos de 200Hz.. el resultado es mejor de lo que esperaba, rinde bastante más que con su caja original 
Y eso que solo le he metido alrededor de 8w...sisi, solo 8w por los vecinos.. me pueden echar la bronca porque los bajos se oyen bastante desde la otra punta de mi casa.
Estoy bastante contento con el resultado 

Gracias Eza, juanfilas, Antonio, sin vosotros habría hecho una verdadera burrada.En fin..
Pronto postearé alguna foto del bafle, tengo que forrarlo y dejarlo bonito.

Saludos!.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me gustaria poder conseguir ese parlante aqui al precio que dices ! Bastante bonita respuesta y parametros , muy chiquita la caja !
Te deseo exito y espero los resultados.


----------



## AntonioAA

*Baffle GB 10" Solucionado!*
Gentlemen:
Traje de reparar los GB y arme de nuevo ... Se me ocurrió achicar aun mas el tubo de sintonía y repuse el extremo "flanged" .
Maravilloso!! Puede ser que tengan alguna "joroba" en la curva de respuesta , pero el rendimiento mejoro muchisimo. 
Los conos NO SE MUEVEN casi y buenisima la SPL , recuerden que estoy transitoriamente probando con 50W apenas....
Resistió dignamente el disco "imposible destructor de conos" de Rage against the Machine .

En cuanto pueda sustraerle la notebook a mi Hijita ( cria cuervos.. ) mido y subo resultados.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gentlemen:
Subo mediciones de la caja nueva de los GB , reiterando las condiciones pobres de medicion y de instrumentos... pero dan una idea que condice con la realidad.

Veran que la respuesta sube muy despacio con un pico en los 70Hz ( que lo habia predicho "a oreja" ) . La sintonia subio ligeramente pero esta debajo de los 40Hz .




A simple vista no es una respuesta maravillosa , si bien logre reducir mucho el coneo y no suena tan mal ...
Por otra parte, el WinIsd en su cuestionable "sabiduria", adivinen que aligment me propone siempre???? --> "SuperBoom Box". Sera que no hay que pedirle peras al olmo?



Espero sus mas despiadados comentarios... saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Modifique el crossover by Zavalla y lo transformé en un tipico Butterworth de frecuencia variable como hay tantos circuitos dando vueltas con ajuste entre 50 y 190Hz aprox.
Fundamental:  a la segunda etapa la converti en un inversor y puse una llave que me permite conmutar fase (0-180º)

Y le tome prestado el ampli con STK4050 de mi hijo ( 200W )

Santo remedio! 

Como veran las curvas de ajuste entre maximo y minimo me permiten dejarlo muy bien ...

Conclusiones:

- Resiste muchisima mas potencia que antes ( le he dado "hasta que duele" )
- Coneo minimo
- Vibracion de caja muy mejorada .
- Respuesta optimizada con el crossover 
- Usando adjetivos ...antes los graves eran "cremosos" , algo fofos , ahora producen algo asi como una "onda expansiva" ... pegan. Supongo que será la llamada "Trascient response" ....


----------



## nicoptw

AntonioAA:

Interesante lo que hiciste con el trabado de don ezavalla

Que hijo generoso el tuyo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Mejor no pensar cuando le diga que no se lo voy a devolver....


----------



## dandany

Pregunto aca porque es el post adecuado creo, alguno de uds tiene los parametros de los woofers xpro??? que se comercializan en argentina hace unos buenos años prind co. los ponia en la pagina y ahora los saco y tengo que armar 2 cajas bass reflex de 18'' con ellos y no tengo los parametros!!! ayuda!


----------



## AntonioAA

1ro.: No probaste escribirles? ... si dejaron de mostrarlos es que no eran para lucirse!! 

2do.: Estas en el hilo indicado .... para poder medirlos vos mismo! ( ya tenes los parlantes?? )

3ro. Te ahorro un buen rato de lectura ( aunque no viene mal ) : hay un programa gratuito , llamado ARTA, que tiene un modulo que los mide muy facilmente !!


----------



## jorger

Vengo a molestar otra vez..
Recordais el subwoofer que hice unas páginas atrás con un woofer de 6.5'', cierto?
Tengo una duda dudosa con respecto a los tubos de sintonía.
Ahora mismo solo tiene uno de 3.5cm de diámetro y 10cm de largo.El caso es que como la velocidad del aire que sale es un poco alta (era de esperar), se escucha un soplido raro y molesto.
Asi que he pensado en agregarle otro tubo del mismo diámetro, pero no tengo ni idea de cuánto debería ser el largo de cada tubo (son 2)

El Winisd me dice lo siguiente con 2 tubos: ''Vent length: 22.54cm''
Esa longitud es la total de los 2 tubos, o de cada uno?
No me aclaro porque  he leido en este foro que al poner 2 tubos del mismo diámetro, su longitud debe acortarse a la mitad 
Nada mas que eso.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger:
Si aumentas la cantidad de tubos , DEBEN SER MAS LARGOS, la longitud que te dice el WinIsd es la de CADA UNO de ellos....

Otra cosa que ayuda es hacerle los bordes redondeados ( flared ) , si bien no es facil...
No se si consigues hechos, pero fijate aqui: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/579808/ _

como los hice ... o estos que son mas lindos:

http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/port-flares.htm


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> jorger:
> Si aumentas la cantidad de tubos , DEBEN SER MAS LARGOS, la longitud que te dice el WinIsd es la de CADA UNO de ellos....


Buff pues entonces no caben.. demasiado largos.Y no tengo otros de distinto diámetro, solo esos.
Tengo uno de 6cm de diámetro 'flared' pero tampoco me sirve por tener que alargarlo hasta 32cm..
Ya veo que es algo complicado hacerlos así.. 
Intentaré apañarmelas para hacerlo porque la otra solución ''fácil'' que tengo ahora mismo es conseguir uno de 4.5cm, que es lo maximo que puedo poner sin que se pase de longitud..no es gran cosa pero algo mejoraría.

Gracias por el consejo.
Saludos!.


----------



## AntonioAA

Puedes usar curvas ....


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Puedes usar curvas ....



Ver el archivo adjunto 62891​


----------



## arras2

Hola,

me apasiona el mundo del audio y en el pasado monté varios proyectos de car audio. Mis conocimientos son limitados pero he leído el hilo y hay mucha sabiduría!!!. He hecho sólo subwoofers, 2 pasobanda de 4o orden (los que mejor resultado he tenido en un coche). Un sellado y un bass-reflex (sólo obtengo vibraciones con él). He desmontado todo el audio del coche y lo quería poner en casa. 

El caso es que dispongo de un kit de dos vías de 6,5" y un sub de 12". El ampli gordo (1000w a 4ohm) me tira el sistema de alimentación, así que de momento sólo conectaré el ampli de las vías (2x220w a 4ohm) que funciona perfectamente. 

Me quiero centrar en hacer una caja para los 6,5" y amplificarlos con 2x220w pero tengo muchas dudas ya que yo siempre he jugado con cajas de subs (de 100hz hacia abajo). Mi duda está en saber hasta cuanto puede bajar en frecuencia la caja para tener una respuesta más o menos buena hasta unirse con el tweeter. 

El kit 2 vías es de gama alta (DLS UP6). El tweeter es de 1,1", el rango de frecuencia según fabricante es de 1,5-20khz, tiene una sensibilidad de 91db (1w/1m), el material de la cúpula es de seda y su FS es de 1200hz. El crossover creo que es una kk. •Crossover point (Hz) : 4500 Hz •Crossover : Filter box with 6/12 dB slope (LP/HP). Por lo que entiendo el woofer debe llegar más arriba de 4500hz pero a la vez bajar lo máximo posible y es ahí donde no sé que hacer...

El winISD me da un EBP de 117 con lo que recomienda una reflex. En ese tipo de caja se le puede hacer bajar muuuucho a este woofer, pero claro, me da miedo que los medios no suenen bien...

Los parámetros son estos:

Outer diameter 165 mm
 Magnet diameter 62 mm
 Mounting depth 63 mm
 Mounting hole 140 mm
 Nominal power handling 150 W
 Transient power, 10 ms 180 W
 Nominal impedance, Z 4 ohms
 Sensitivity, 1 W / 1m 89 dB
 Frequency response 55-3500 Hz
 Fs, resonant frequency 64,8 Hz
 Voice coil diameter 54 mm (2”)
 Voice coil height 13 mm
 Voice coil type / former Aluminium
 Voice coil wire Aluminium flat wire
 Number of layers 2
 DC resistance 3,55 ohm
 Voice coil inductance, 1 kHz 0,21 mH
 Magnet system Vented hybrid
 BL product, BXL 5,66
 Max. linear excursion, X max +- 3,5 mm
 Suspension compliance, CMS 472
 Mechanical Q factor, QMS 2,03
 Electrical Q factor, QES 0,58
 Total Q factor, QTS 0,45
 Mechanical resistance, RMS 0,54
 Moving mass, MMS 10,19 gr.
 Equivalent Cas Air load, VAS 10 liters
 Cone / Dome material Polyinjection cone
 SD - Effective piston area 122,8 cm2

Yo haría esta caja, pero no sé que tal rendirá en la parte de arriba. En el futuro añadiré refuerzo para el subgrave. El altavoz irá con 220w a 4ohm por canal y en una habitación de unos 8m^2. A parte tiene el problema de la excursión del cono que me sale para una frecuencia de 80hz de 10mm cuando el altavoz máximo son 7...


----------



## renanvinicius

> Frequency response 55-3500 Hz


no cortaría el woofer de 6.5" a mas de 2.5k. mas arriba los medios se pierden mucho.(pesa demasiado el cono para reproducirlos)

tweeter no puedes cortarlos  a menos de 2k-2.5k con un corte de 2 orden mínimo(fs 1.2k)
lo suyo seria medir con algún micro(uno de pc te serviría) o mirar si en el manual te dan la curva de respuesta del woofer para así decirte donde seria mejor cortar


----------



## arras2

Bueno, el corte viene definido por el filtro que venía con el kit 2 vías. En principio eso no lo modificaría ya que supongo que debe estar optimizado para ese kit. Mi duda radica en la caja. Si pongo el woofer en un bass reflex como el que he puesto, puede afectar a la reproducción por encima de los 100hz?


----------



## renanvinicius

no la caja baja mas o menos eso no afectaría nada a los medios.
lo que si afectaría es que sintonices mal y hubiera un pico bastante pronunciado por encima de los 100hz (que no es tu caso).


----------



## arras2

ok, pues creo que probaré con esa caja a ver que obtengo.


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Puedes usar curvas ....


Perdón por la tardanza en contestar.. mas vale tarde que nunca.
El caso es que no encontré la forma de calentar los tubos para hacer las curvas o simplemente hacer el 'flanged end'... una solución (si es que se puede consierar como tal) fue redondear los bordes interiores del tubo en cada extremo, osea raspé con un cuchillo para quitarle el borde afilado del tubo.. no se si se entiende.

El soplido ha disminuido bastante y hablando subjetivamente, creo (repito, creo) que se escucha un poco mejor que antes.. es mi impresión 

Al final la caja ha quedado así: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index85.html

Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

las curvas que te digo y que son comunes y baratas son las de PVC de las cañerias de desagüe....

Pero si te funciono bien , hurras !


----------



## arras2

Y comoveis hacer el conducto cuadrado del mismo DM. Yo lo hice así en un pasoband de 4o orden y un reflex. Aprovecho las paredes de la caja y pongo dos tablas y hago un espacio rectangular...


----------



## SonyXploD

Buenas. chicos estoy tratando de diseñar una caja cubo12 de acuerdo a los pts (parametros thielle small) de unos eminence 12" deltalite 2512  lo que pasa es que con el winISD me calcula un volumen de 265.2litros en una ventilada por los 2 medios . pero viendo la cubo 12 esta tiene 97,2 litros por una caja de 1 solo driver . http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-12.html

entonces como haria para redimensionar esa cubo 12 al volumen que necesito? o estaria bien usar esta standard de 97,2 litros?

tambien quiero saber si con esa cubo 12 puedo usar los eminence en full range o unicamente seria para generar graves . se me viene a la mente tambien una miniscooper pero aun no se si esa caja tiene buen rendimiento en exteriores al aire libre.

saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes sony, por que no probas poniendo los 97 lts en el winisd a ver que respuesta te da?  proba con todos los alignaments posibles (boom box, etc) a ver como te da y tambien con caja cerrada. La cubo de 97 es bass reflex  o cerrada? subi el archivo de uno de los diseños asi podemos cargarlo y ver para darte una mano, espero respuesta. un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## SonyXploD

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas tardes sony, por que no probas poniendo los 97 lts en el winisd a ver que respuesta te da?  proba con todos los alignaments posibles (boom box, etc) a ver como te da y tambien con caja cerrada. La cubo de 97 es bass reflex  o cerrada? subi el archivo de uno de los diseños asi podemos cargarlo y ver para darte una mano, espero respuesta. un abrazo. sergio.


en caja cerrada me da 129,3 litros 
en ventilada boom boom box 200,73 litros
en cerrada max amplitude 134litros

no entiendo como dices poniendo los 97litros en el winisd 
aqui unas imagenes poniendo 97 me parece que sube un poco el SPL ..aunque son suposiciones porque no entiendo mucho eso...
ademas teniendo la cubo 12 mas amplio el port entonces eso no redimensionaria la caja?
tampoco entiendo muy bien el calculo de las ventilaciones o ports con el winISD 
una manito poraqui porfa

aqui una foto.. donde mismo estan los parametros de los eminence 


la cubo 12 la puedes ver haciendo click en el siguiente link
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-12.html

es de tipo hibrida pero parece mas bien una horn


----------



## AntonioAA

Ese diseño no es posible analizarlo en el WinIsd porque es un Horn o algo parecido.... puede pensarse como una caja con un volumen muy chiquito , y con una sintonia enorme .. pero de ahi a calcularlo ....

Es una caja de alto rendimiento , pero NO de alta fidelidad . Yo hice algo parecido hace un tiempo y me funciono muy bien , aproveche un parlante de mala calidad .

Yo no creo que funcione mal si la haces tal cual , pero no esperes respuesta plana . Deberias medir la respuesta y luego usar un poco de electronica para compensarla .

Nunca vas a poder usarla en rango completo ya que el parlante apunta hacia abajo y si lees bien , dice que solo funciona de 55 a 140Hz .


----------



## SonyXploD

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ese diseño no es posible analizarlo en el WinIsd porque es un Horn o algo parecido.... puede pensarse como una caja con un volumen muy chiquito , y con una sintonia enorme .. pero de ahi a calcularlo ....
> 
> Es una caja de alto rendimiento , pero NO de alta fidelidad . Yo hice algo parecido hace un tiempo y me funciono muy bien , aproveche un parlante de mala calidad .
> 
> Yo no creo que funcione mal si la haces tal cual , pero no esperes respuesta plana . Deberias medir la respuesta y luego usar un poco de electronica para compensarla .
> 
> Nunca vas a poder usarla en rango completo ya que el parlante apunta hacia abajo y si lees bien , dice que solo funciona de 55 a 140Hz .



tienes razon, gracias x sacarme de dudas


----------



## sergio rossi

Sony buenas tardes, como te comento antonio, y yo no me habia dado cuenta , un horn no es viable con el winisd, si bien estos tienen un muy buen rendimiento no son de hi fi y su respuesta no es plana, antonio los detallo muy bien.   con respecto al volumen cuando terminaste el diseño con el winisd parate sobre la casilla que te da el valor del volumen y cambia el valor vas a ver como se modifica la curva y la f de sintonia. evidentemente te estas alejando del alinemiento del calculo efectuado pero es muy util para ir viendo la variacion de respuesta. probalo y comenta un abrazo. sergio


----------



## SonyXploD

Buenas tardes amigos estoy tratando de hacer una caja ventilada para unos eminence deltalite 2512 . con el winisd segun el manual para cajones ventilados grandes deberia estar tuneada a 48hz y cortada a 40hz en el amplificador, mas no se de que manera puedo tunear la caja a 48hz. 
segun el manual me dice:
--Vents--
No. of Vents = 2
Vent shape = round
Vent ends = one flush
Dv = 4 in
Lv = 5.49 in
No. of Drivers = 1
--Driver Parameters--
Fs = 36.98 Hz
Qms = 3.13
Vas = 146.6 liters
Xmax = 4.9 mm
Sd = 519.5 sq.cm
Qes = 0.44
Re = 5.04 ohms
Le = 0.46 mH
Z = 8 ohms
Pe = 300 watts

es decir que por cada 1 debo abrir 2 ventilaciones pero no me dice el tamaño de las mismas y tengo entendido que las cajas se tunean de acuerdo al tamaño de la ventilacion o puerto, alguno me podria ayudar? en el winisd me da varios tamaños

vent diameter: (me da a escojer entre 4,70 y el maximo 14centimetros de diametro)
Vent lengt: dice 0cm
end correction: 0,732 (predeterminado) pero me da mas valores a escojer (two free ends, two flanged ends, y two flanged ends)
cross area:369,2cm^2
1st port resonance: -5107,78hz

asi que en resumidas palabras me pueden ayudar a calcular el tamaño de cada puerto (2 x cada woofer) para asi poder tunear la caja a 48hz y en caso de no querer puertos en forma circular sino rectangular como seria

tambien he visto algunas ventiladas que les ponen angulos y maderas con especie de ducto otras para q rebote el sonido, pero con el winisd no se ve eso y la verdad no se si al diseñar la caja con el winisd me quede bien sin ponerle todas esas cosas
saludos


----------



## jorger

Muy buenas.
Hoy me ha llegado un subwoofer barato de 8'' que pedí por ebay (marca Roockwood, modelo DYA811-68).
Bueno, en principio parecía prometer, ya que los parámetros T/S que daba el vendedor eran los siguientes:
SPL: 91dB (ojo, el winisd me calcula esa cifra en base a los demás parámetros pero como USPL, que no es lo mismo)
SD:215cm²
Fs:37Hz
Vas:39L
Qms:3.1
Qes:0.5
Qts:0.43

No me fiaba de dichos parámetros asi que me puse a medirlos enseguida.
Bien, la primera medición fue la Fs... y el primer resultado sospechoso: *46Hz de Fs* 

No se si la medición es aproximada, ya que (no tengo otro remedio) uso una pinza amperimétrica a la que le he puesto una bobina externa de muchas vueltas para que el resultado de intensidad sea más preciso, (aunque erróneo, en el sentido de que marca una barbaridad)... no se si esa bobina puede llegar a afectar mucho, pero es el mismo método que usé con el woofer 'bueno, bonito y barato' de 6.5'' que me dio casi el mismo resultado que me tiro el winisd.

Seguimos...
El *Qms* me da una exagerada cifra de *11.02*, ya vamos mal 
Igual de exagerados los siguientes factores:
*Qes: 1.075*
*Qts: 0.98* 
Y atentos a la siguiente prueba que realicé:
Comparé el nivel de presion sonora de este subwoofer *(de 4Ω)* con el woofer de 6.5'' *(8Ω)* que tenia una sensibilidad de 87dB.Los 2 al aire libre sin caja.
Los 2 altavoces con la misma potencia aplicada sonaban IGUAL de alto, no veía apenas diferencia entre uno y otro.
Con esto no se podria deducir que el subwoofer tiene la mitad de sensibilidad que el woofer de 6.5??
En el winisd he puesto una sensibilidad de 85dB...
El *vas* me da *21.87L*
He comparado las gráficas que da con los parámetros que daba el vendedor y los que yo medí.. me sale esto:


La curva amarilla es la representada según los parámetros del vendedor, las otras 2 son de los que yo medí, una en caja cerrada y la otra en ventilada.

El pico de 8dB en 70Hz se ve horroroso, a mi no me gusta nada pero no se si realmente puede afectar demasiado en la respuesta de graves (en principio creo que si)

Si comparamos el SPL para la misma potencia sale esto:


No hay mucha diferencia, verdad? 
Estoy atento acualquier opinión o análisis.Yo no lo veo demasiado mal pero cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

Nota: los parámetros que he medido son los que buenamente he podido calcular como he podido ya que no dispongo de buen instrumental.. ojalá tuviera un multímetro que midiera intensidades pequeñas en AC.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No es por tirar "mala onda", pero siendo un parlante barato...me inclinaría mas a aceptar tu juego de parámetros antes que los del vendedor , por que una Fs de 36 Hz es muuuy baja para un parlante "barato" de 8" (aunque debería saber el precio )...y un Qts=0.43 es muy bajo y poco apto para reproducir graves como le gusta a la gente ahora.

Si me equivoco y los parámetros correctos son los del vendedor....entonces has comprado un "buen" parlante por poco dinero


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> No es por tirar "mala onda", pero siendo un parlante barato...me inclinaría mas a aceptar tu juego de parámetros antes que los del vendedor , por que una Fs de 36 Hz es muuuy baja para un parlante "barato" de 8" (aunque debería saber el precio )...y un Qts=0.43 es muy bajo y poco apto para reproducir graves como le gusta a la gente ahora.
> 
> Si me equivoco y los parámetros correctos son los del vendedor....entonces has comprado un "buen" parlante por poco dinero



Nono, no me lo tomo a mal todo lo contrario.
Me costó 42.5€ (22.5€ mas el envio otros 20€).
Dejo algunas fotos (el woofer de 6.5'' está ahi para comparar)
  

Es extraño, porque los parámetros TS los he medido igual que he hecho siempre.. pero no me extrañaría que fueran poco precisos.
Quedarían así:
Fs: 46Hz
Re: 3.6Ω (en teoría eran 3.4Ω pero a mi me dio un poquito mas)
Z: 4Ω
Rmáx: 11.25Ω
F1: 39Hz
F2: 53Hz
Qms: 11.02
Qes: 10.075
Qts: 0.98
Vas: 21.87L
Xmax: ? podria andar sobre los 6mm..
SPL: muy muy a ojo, 85dB...
En fin.. es una bazofia lo sé, pero aun así rinde más que el woofer de 6.5'' 
Como dato adicional: me da un EBP de 42.8.



> ..y un Qts=0.43 es muy bajo y poco apto para reproducir graves como le gusta a la gente ahora.


 no soy de esos a los que le gusta solo el 'golpe' de los graves.. por decirlo de alguna forma, el 'pum pum'

Suponiendo que los parámetros que yo he medido sean los correctos (lo dudo, debe haber dieferencias) y teniendo en  cuenta las gráficas... no sé por cual tipo de caja decidirme, la sellada no es mala.. y la BR tiene un pico desastroso de 8dB a los 70Hz.. pero llega a frecuencias menores que la sellada.

Creo que primero probaré con la sellada, y si me gusta como suena la dejo tal cual.Aunque tengo un problema... me gusta mucho experimentar .

Un saludo!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorger dijo:


> Creo que primero probaré con la sellada, y si me gusta como suena la dejo tal cual.Aunque tengo un problema... me gusta mucho experimentar .


Experimentar es MUY bueno y te va a mostrar cosas que de otra forma no verías o entenderías.
Dada las curvas que has conseguido con TUS parámetros, te recomiendo seguir experimentamdo un poco más con el WinISD y tratar de sintonizar mas arriba las BR por que estás casi sobre la Fs y eso no es bueno. Yo probaría sintonizar sobre los 52 Hz para ver que sucede...aunque la sellada no está mal.


----------



## renanvinicius

ami me extraña la fs...
al tener poco diámetro y poca sensibilidad debería ser un poco mas bajo.

(eso es lo que me enseño un amigo que trabajo para beyma)
por eso de la regla de 3(siempre me a funcionado)
solo puede haber 2 de estas alto. la otra baja...
tamaño, sensibilidad y extensión de graves(fs)

tu tienes tamaño medio se que por la regla deberías tener sensibilidad  normal y extensión de graves(bajo fs)...
(eso en altavoces bien diseñados... ahora como esta el mercado...)


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> Experimentar es MUY bueno y te va a mostrar cosas que de otra forma no verías o entenderías.
> Dada las curvas que has conseguido con TUS parámetros, te recomiendo seguir experimentamdo un poco más con el WinISD y tratar de sintonizar mas arriba las BR por que estás casi sobre la Fs y eso no es bueno. Yo probaría sintonizar sobre los 52 Hz para ver que sucede...aunque la sellada no está mal.



He probado a sintonizar a 52Hz y como era de esperar la cosa empeoró.Ahora el pico es de 9dB.. algo así lo veo inadmisible 
Definitivamente me inclino por la sellada porque me da una respuesta aceptable y sin picos raros 
Aunque claro, los parámetros que yo medí no son de fiar.. la cosa podría ser distinta pero no sabemos hasta qué punto.
Dentro de 4 días cuando vuelva a empezar las clases tomaré prestado un multímetro que mida intensidades pequeñas en c.a, y así poder medir con mucha más exactitud los parámetros.

renanvinicius, tomo nota de lo que comentas 
Hasta entonces haré una pequeña pausa.El dia 10 de este mes os contaré novedades.

Saludos y gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorger dijo:


> He probado a sintonizar a 52Hz y como era de esperar la cosa empeoró.Ahora el pico es de 9dB.. algo así lo veo inadmisible


OK, pero ajustaste también el volumen de la caja y los ports?



jorger dijo:


> Dentro de 4 días cuando vuelva a empezar las clases tomaré prestado un multímetro que mida intensidades pequeñas en c.a, y así poder medir con mucha más exactitud los parámetros.


Pero cual corriente querés medir? Por que no usás el método de la página de ESP que linkee en el primer post????? Ese solo mide tensiones y usa una resistencia en serie con el parlante...es muy simple y sale "bien".


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> OK, pero ajustaste también el volumen de la caja y los ports?


Ese es el tema.. necesito no sobrepasar los 35L por problemas de espacio .
EDIT: Aun asi he simulado con un volumen de 70L y el resultado es peor todavia... si quiero una buena respuesta debo sintonizar por debajo de los 40Hz. la BR queda descartada por el momento.


> Pero cual corriente querés medir? Por que no usás el método de la página  de ESP que linkee en el primer post????? Ese solo mide tensiones y usa  una resistencia en serie con el parlante...es muy simple y sale "bien".


Yo me guié del post #3, aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
Se me hace mas sencillo hacerlo de esa manera.. yo creo que es fiable, no?

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aparentemente va bien, pero la medición de corrientes no es algo que me guste mucho, y como ESP ya te dá una planilla Excel para obtener TODOS los resultados, como que no tiene mucho caso complicarse con otra cosa. De todas formas, el método de ESP es extremadamente simple, así que te recomiendo que lo intentes con él...al menos para validar los resultados que has obtenido.

PD: Y....vas a tener que usar la caja cerrada....


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> Aparentemente va bien, pero la medición de corrientes no es algo que me guste mucho, y como ESP ya te dá una planilla Excel para obtener TODOS los resultados, como que no tiene mucho caso complicarse con otra cosa. De todas formas, el método de ESP es extremadamente simple, así que te recomiendo que lo intentes con él...al menos para validar los resultados que has obtenido.
> 
> PD: Y....vas a tener que usar la caja cerrada....



Lo haré de las dos formas y compararé resultados.Espero que no difieran mucho .
Eso si, me hace falta un tester con escala pequeña en V~ porque los que hay en mi instituto no la tienen.No es problema, acabo de comprar uno y estoy a la espera de que venga el pedido.Además asi ya de paso tengo un tester decente.

PD: Pues si.. lo imaginé desde el primer momento pero, prirmero esperaremos al calculo correcto de los parámetros porque ahora mismo estamos (mas bien estoy) a ciegas..
En cuanto pueda comento novedades.
Se agradece la ayuda 

Un saludo.


----------



## osk_rin

hola que tal.

he leido el tema pero tengo una duda y disculpen si es muy tonta, y es encuanto a la medicion de la fs en el articulo que publico ez dice que hay que colocar el aparato generador de señales entre 100 y 200 hz, y yo entiendo que segun lo publicado en ese articulo es que hay que variar la frecuancia apartir de 100 hz hasta llegar a 200 durante ese proceso hay que ver el voltaje que esta presente en la resistencia de 10 ohms y y ver cual es el voltaje minimo en la misma despues de eso comprobamos la frecuencia a la cual se presenta el voltaje minimo, 
pero eso me causa confusion =( porque he visto que la fs de todos los parlantes es de 25,45hz 

disculpen la molesta pero estoy atorado :S


----------



## jorger

osk_rin dijo:


> hola que tal.
> 
> he leido el tema pero tengo una duda y disculpen si es muy tonta, y es encuanto a la medicion de la fs en el articulo que publico ez dice que hay que colocar el aparato generador de señales entre 100 y 200 hz, y yo entiendo que segun lo publicado en ese articulo es que hay que variar la frecuancia apartir de 100 hz hasta llegar a 200 durante ese proceso hay que ver el voltaje que esta presente en la resistencia de 10 ohms y y ver cual es el voltaje minimo en la misma despues de eso comprobamos la frecuencia a la cual se presenta el voltaje minimo,
> pero eso me causa confusion =( porque he visto que la fs de todos los parlantes es de 25,45hz
> 
> disculpen la molesta pero estoy atorado :S



Si lees bien el articulo dice claramente que pongamos el socilador entre los 100 y 200Hz o al rededor de 2 o 3 octavas *por encima de la resonancia*, y que en esas frecuencia debería estar el rango lineal de la impedancia.
A ver si leemos mejor jejeje 

La Fs simplemente se mide (en este caso) observando la caida de tensión en la resistencia.
Un saludo.


----------



## SonyXploD

amigos . veo que el winisd no usa angulos o tablas de madera para hacer rebotes dentro de las cajas acusticas.. planeo hacerle unas a un par de woofers 12" deltalite eminence . . pero la verdad no se si hacerla exactamente al pie de la letra del winisd .. quiero salirme un poco de lo convencional .. esos cajones con 2 woofers y las ventilacioens circulares estan pasados de moda.. que opinan ustedes sera la manera mas viable? estos son los paremetros q arrriba los puse tb 

"-Vents--
No. of Vents = 2
Vent shape = round
Vent ends = one flush
Dv = 4 in
Lv = 5.49 in
No. of Drivers = 1
--Driver Parameters--
Fs = 36.98 Hz
Qms = 3.13
Vas = 146.6 liters
Xmax = 4.9 mm
Sd = 519.5 sq.cm
Qes = 0.44
Re = 5.04 ohms
Le = 0.46 mH
Z = 8 ohms
Pe = 300 watts

es decir que por cada 1 debo abrir 2 ventilaciones pero no me dice el tamaño de las mismas y tengo entendido que las cajas se tunean de acuerdo al tamaño de la ventilacion o puerto, alguno me podria ayudar? en el winisd me da varios tamaños

vent diameter: (me da a escojer entre 4,70 y el maximo 14centimetros de diametro)
Vent lengt: dice 0cm
end correction: 0,732 (predeterminado) pero me da mas valores a escojer (two free ends, two flanged ends, y two flanged ends)
cross area:369,2cm^2
1st port resonance: -5107,78hz

asi que en resumidas palabras me pueden ayudar a calcular el tamaño de cada puerto (2 x cada woofer) para asi poder tunear la caja a 48hz y en caso de no querer puertos en forma circular sino rectangular como seria"


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

SonyXploD dijo:


> No. of Vents = 2
> Vent shape = round
> Vent ends = one flush
> Dv = 4 in
> Lv = 5.49 in


Ahí dice que deben ser 2 tubos redondos, de 4" de diámetro (Dv) y 5,49" de profundo/largo (Lv) c/u.

En algún lugar deben de recomendar el volumen para dicha caja, Eminence lo denomina Vb si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## SonyXploD

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ahí dice que deben ser 2 tubos redondos, de 4" de diámetro (Dv) y 5,49" de profundo/largo (Lv) c/u.
> 
> En algún lugar deben de recomendar el volumen para dicha caja, Eminence lo denomina Vb si mal no recuerdo.



Yoangel te entiendo.. Pero esos tubos con q*UE* material sera mejor hacerlos? Y no importa la ubicacion de esos huecos en el cajon?


----------



## jorger

SonyXploD dijo:


> Yoangel te entiendo.. Pero esos tubos con q material sera mejor hacerlos? Y no importa la ubicacion de esos huecos en el cajon?



No creo que importe demasiado el material.. algunos los hacen con cartón.
De lo segundo no estoy muy seguro si puede variar algo.. que alguien conteste por mí 

----------
A lo que iba.Algunos recordarán (ezavalla principalmente) que estuve midiendo un subwoofer que daba unos sospechosos parámetros T/S.A los pocos días me llegó el nuevo tester con numerosas escalas de intensidad en AC.

Medí con el altavoz colgando de una cuerda, al aire libre, y los parámetros que conseguí eran *HORRIBLES*, mejor ni mirarlos.
Para haceros una idea, me tiraba un Qms de 40 (si, cuarenta) 

Asi que sin pensarlo dos veces devolví el subwoofer a su lugar de origen (Alemania) y me devolvieron el dinero, por suerte.

Me he dejado de tonterias.A partir de ahora solo voy a comprar cosas buenas que valgan cada céntimo.
Éste es un ejemplo:



Un subwoofer JBL de 8'', 4Ω 200wrms, sensibilidad de 91dB 2.83v/1m (88dB 1w/1m? ).. viene con un buen puñado de especificaciones.Todo esto me ha salido por 66€.
PD: No hago publi.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Hay que ver que mide ese JBL... 
Felicitaciones por la compra!


----------



## jorger

juanfilas dijo:


> Hay que ver que mide ese JBL...
> Felicitaciones por la compra!


No creo que haga falta porque trae tooodos los parámetros T/S en la hoja de especificaciones y.. además es una marca confiable.
Si acaso solo por curiosidad podría medirlos, pero la diferencia va a ser muy pequeña.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Yo he medido Scan Speak con diferencias del 30%... no comentas un error y medilos, no cuesta nada y vas a lograr una mejor caja 

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Tanta diferencia? uhm se me hace raro.Lo tendré en cuenta para otros casos.
En la hoja de datos aparecen los volúmenes recomendados para cada tipo de caja.En el caso de la ventilada indica un volumen de 16.99L sintonizada a 40Hz.. y me viene perfecto ese caso en concreto la verdad, no creo que avance mucho midiendo los T/S sabiendo que voy a hacer sí o sí ese cajón.
No estoy en contra de medirlos, nada de eso pero, teniendo las ideas claras no me voy a complicar más 

Saludos y gracias por el dato.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

jorger dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 66739
> 
> Un subwoofer JBL de 8'', 4Ω 200wrms, sensibilidad de 91dB 2.83v/1m (88dB 1w/1m? ).. viene con un buen puñado de especificaciones.Todo esto me ha salido por 66€.


Yo tuve el de 10" doble bobina, en una caja sellada según manual era impresionantes las frecuencias muy bajas. Aunque no era para escucharse fuerte. 

A pesar de que he pensado que JBL Car Audio es una de las marcas "serias" en el ámbito, no me he sabido explicar porqué miente tanto en sus parámetros de Sensibilidad. Por ejemplo, en este caso, me arroja en el WinISD 81,8 dB:





jorger dijo:


> En el caso de la ventilada indica un volumen de 16.99L sintonizada a 40Hz.. y me viene perfecto ese caso en concreto la verdad


Y es la mejor gráfica _out car_. 

http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands...cuments/en-US/BoxesandParameters/GTO 804D.pdf


----------



## jorger

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> no me he sabido explicar porqué miente tanto en sus parámetros de Sensibilidad. Por ejemplo, en este caso, me arroja en el WinISD 81,8 dB:



Sip, cuando lo simulé también me pareció muy raro esa tan baja sensibilidad pero dije..  no puede ser 
Siempre exageran el SPL?
Me decidí por ese porque estaba relativamente barato y por las tantas opiniones de la gente que he visto por ahi con respecto a este sub..

Hay que tener en cuenta que los 91DB están medidos a 2.83v.. igualmente no si es el winisd que calcula ''por debajo'' o es que el fabricante lo exagera.
No me aclaro 



> Y es la mejor gráfica _out car_.


Lo sé, solo me he fijado en esa para sacar algo en claro.

EDIT: Vale, retiro lo que he dicho antes del winisd y la sensibilidad que calcula.El winisd *no* miente.
Son unos malísimos 81.8dB, pero aun así me quedo contento por la respuesta en frecuencia si la comparo con el subwoofer de 6.5'' que hice hace un tiempo.
Luego subo unas graficas y alguna comparación con otro modelo similar en caracteristicas pero de distinta marca (no tengo tiempo)

EDIT2
Aquí la comparación entre el sub de 6.5 y el JBL, nivel de Spl para una misma potencia:


Se puede ver una diferencia de 4 db en el rango de los 70-100Hz.No me preocupa demasiado.En los 60Hz se cortan las graficas y es ahí donde se pueede ver una clara diferencia, el JBL va subiendo de a poco y termina en un pico con casi el mismo Spl que el otro en los 45-50Hz.., en esas frecuencias esto serían casi 87dB a 1w/1m, asique tampoco esta tan mal..


Comparación entre un JL Audio 8W1v2-8 y el JBL.
Antes de nada, el JL tiene 83.58dB de sensibilidad a 1w/1m.
Por qué hago comparación entre un JL y el JBL? Bueno, he estado viendo que algunos dudan en comprarse uno u otro (lo que no tiene uno lo tiene el otro, ahora digo por qué), doy mi pequeña opinión.

Aquí va la gráfica:

La respuesta es muy parecida entre los 2, se nota que el JL tiene mejor respuesta en frecuencias un poco mas altas.Otra vez estamos en las mismas, diferencia de 4dB entre los 58 y 100Hz, uhmm...
Viendolo de otra manera, el JL tiene el pico en los 60Hz y no es algo que me agradaría mucho la verdad.Sí es verdad que sonará más alto, pero creo que es mejor el JBL por el simple hecho de que llega más abajo con un pico a menor frecuencia y porque las superiores ''molestan'' menos (no es la palabra pero bueno..)

Sabiendo esto me quedo más contento.. no me arrepiento de la compra porque sólo voy a usarlo en casa y no necesito un terremoto que la tire abajo como quien dice.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

jorger dijo:


> Sip, cuando lo simulé también me pareció muy raro esa tan baja sensibilidad pero dije..  no puede ser
> Siempre exageran el SPL?
> Me decidí por ese porque estaba relativamente barato y por las tantas opiniones de la gente que he visto por ahi con respecto a este sub..
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que los 91DB están medidos a 2.83v.. igualmente no si es el winisd que calcula ''por debajo'' o es que el fabricante lo exagera.
> No me aclaro
> 
> 
> Lo sé, solo me he fijado en esa para sacar algo en claro.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver... todos los fabricantes de parlantes exageran en sus parámetros, los que menos mienten son Scan Speak, SEAS, ATC y ahí se acabo la lista y por eso salen lo que salen, están hechos a mano y controlado parlante por parlante (las gamas altas) y sin embargo, los parámetros son totalmente distintos, los parlantes están apareados, osea compras dos y sus parámetros son iguales, pero se desvían un montón (el juego), yo ahora compre dos revelators que son woofers de u$s550 cada uno puestos acá y los t\s son bastante distintos a los declarados y por supuesto... el bafle.
No es de mala onda, pero un woofer JBL de producción en masa no va a tener los parámetros declarados, no digo que sea malo, simplemente que, si ya sabes medir los t\s y lleva 10 minutos hacerlo, hacelo. Vas a lograr un resultado mucho mejor 

Saludos


----------



## jorger

juanfilas dijo:


> No es de mala onda, pero un woofer JBL de producción en masa no va a tener los parámetros declarados, no digo que sea malo, simplemente que, si ya sabes medir los t\s y lleva 10 minutos hacerlo, hacelo. Vas a lograr un resultado mucho mejor


Lo he leido todo y me has convencido por completo .Lo voy a tener que medir antes de hacer nada.
PD: mensaje anterior editado.

EDIT:
Acabo de medir los parámetros TS.Primero pondré los originales.Después pondré los mios.Hay diferencias, pero el resultado que me tira el winisd con el mismo volumen y sintonización es casi el mismo 

Originales:
Fs: 29.60Hz
Re: 3.49Ω
Qms: 6.37
Qes: 0.45
Qts: 0.42
Vas: 16.42L
Spl: 81.8dB

Medidos hace 15 minutos:
Fs: 29.75 Hz
Re: 3.5Ω
Rmax: 38.54Ω
Qms: 11.45
Qes:0.3
Qts: 0.292
Spl: 83.62 dB (asumiendo que el Vas sea el mismo de antes, no lo he medido por las prisas)

Los valores de Q son aproximados asi que podrían variar algo (no me esmeré demasiado en afinarlos).La Fs y la Rmax las he medido con toda la precisión que he podido.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Viste que varian mas de un 40% y no cuesta nada hacer las cosas bien 
Intenta medir el Vas ya que es uno de los parámetros mas determinantes, con el ARTA lo sacas en dos minutos con el método de la masa agregada (usa dos imanes pegados uno a cada lado del cono)


----------



## DosCabezas

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo he medido Scan Speak con diferencias del 30%... no comentas un error y medilos, no cuesta nada y vas a lograr una mejor caja
> 
> Saludos!


 

Esa diferencia la comprobaste al sacarlos de la caja o previamente hiciste algún proceso de asentamiento ?


----------



## jorger

juanfilas dijo:


> Viste que varian mas de un 40% y no cuesta nada hacer las cosas bien
> Intenta medir el Vas ya que es uno de los parámetros mas determinantes, con el ARTA lo sacas en dos minutos con el método de la masa agregada (usa dos imanes pegados uno a cada lado del cono)



Tengo una seria duda con respecto a la forma de calcular los parámetros porque no sé si hasta ahora lo estoy haciendo bien, o la estoy piciando:



> *Obtención de las Q:*
> Para esto si que hace falta la gráfica de Fs, la gráfica  frecuencia-impedancia, ya que necesitamos saber los polos de respuesta  del altavoz.
> Necesitamos saber Fs, Re y Rmax (que es la impedancia a Fs). Hasta ahí bien.
> 
> Obtenemos r0=√(Rmax*Re) y nos dará un valor de impedancia (que es la "anchura" a la cual se encuentran los polos F1 y F2).
> Serán las frecuencias que tienen como impedancia, Z=Rmax-(r0/2) (es  decir entrar al revés en la gráfica desde la impedancia a la  frecuencia).


Esa es la parte que no entiendo bien.Siempre he calculado los polos F1 y F2 con respecto a la primera fórmula.La otra la ignoro por completo porque, por ejemplo en este caso del JBL, si calculo los polos teniendo en cuenta también la 2ª fórmula, me sale un Qms mayor de 120 
Me pueden salir dos valores distintos de F1 y F2.Dependiendo de eso me sale un resultado coherente y otro imposible.

Para verlo mejor estos son todos los cálculos que he hecho.

Fs: 29.75Hz
Re: 3.5Ω

Tensión aplicada al sub (V): 0.95 ;
Intensidad medida en Fs (I1): 24.65mA -> 0.02465A ;

Tenemos que Rmax= V/I1= 0.95v/0.02465 = 38.54Ω ;

r0=√(Rmax*Re)= √(38.54*3.5)= 11.6Ω

Ahora teniendo en cuenta esto, calculo los polos.Para ello hago lo siguiente;

I. que debe marcar el tester a esa impedancia: I= V/r0= 0.95v/11.6Ω= 0.082A -> 82mA
Ahora, barro 2 pequeños márgenes de frecuencias y obtengo F1 y F2;
F2= 38.1Hz
F1= 21.4Hz

Calculo los valores de Q;
Qms= Fs·√Rmax/(F2-F1)= 29.75*6.208/16.7= 11.06
Qes= Qms/ (Rmax-1)= 11.06/ (38.54-1)= 0.295
Qts= 0.287

Difiere un poco de lo que puse arriba.. algun pequeño error habré tenido la primera vez.
Después repito la prueba y confirmaré resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Usa ARTA y no te preocupes mas con formulas 

Doscabezas: he medido parlantes con mas de 1000 hs entre que los compre y los volví a medir y casi no varia, solo varian los primeros minutos, después se "asienta". Lo del ablande es el mejor chamuyo de los vendedores para que te acostumbres a como suena.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

juanfilas dijo:


> Usa ARTA y no te preocupes mas con formulas


Seguro?? mira que a mi me gusta aprender a medir con cálculos.. 
De todas formas ya me lo estoy bajando, pero me queda ahí la duda de antes.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

No hay que desperdiciar esfuerzos, jorger... bien que leas los calculos y mejor si los entiendes ( somos iguales en eso ) ... pero si tenemos una herramienta asi, mejor no desperdiciarla.

Si quieres controlar los calculos , bajate una planilla de excel que provee el amigo Rod Elliot ( ESP ) , es un termino medio .


----------



## jorger

Malas noticias.
Ayer estuve trasteando un poco con el limp, viendo el manual de usuario en español (anda por aquí en el foro) y lo entendí todo bien.Pero el pc no me detectaba señal de entrada, hice multitud de combinaciones (tiene 2 entradas, una de micrófono y otra de ''nosequé'').. me tiré 2 horas sin resultado.

Y para colmo no sé que pasó después, pero al rato de ponerme a escuchar música dejó de oírse.
Total, parece que se ha torrado la tarjeta sin causa justificada y no puedo medir más T/S ni escuchar nada de nada :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

Una gran faena... tendré que hacerle caso a los T/S del fabricante y construir la caja recomendada.

Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Te fijaste que hay que poner algunas resistencias atenuadoras ? no quiero pensar que hayas quemado la placa de sonido !!!
Es una lastima.


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Te fijaste que hay que poner algunas resistencias atenuadoras ? no quiero pensar que hayas quemado la placa de sonido !!!
> Es una lastima.


Si que las puse de 1k, de todas formas la placa ya daba problemas desde hacia tiempo (se iba el sonido cuando menos te lo esperabas), tiene ya 7 años el portatil este 
Dejó de funcionar al darme respiro con las mediciones y ponerme a hacer otras cosas.. asique, dudo que sea por hacer una burrada en las conexiones.

Es una lástima, y una rabia que no pueda seguir avanzando 
Ya intentaré buscar alguna solución.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

mmm, el cable tiende a confundir y si esta mal hecho podemos meter voltaje de mas por el in de la pc, se usa una sola entrada (ficha azul) y una señal al L y otra al R, no se manda a dos entradas, no confundirse con esto, podes mandar a dos entradas si las tenés y la configuras de esa manera, pero tienen que tener la misma impedancia de entrada.
En fin, espero que no se haya quemado nada, saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola colegas, necesito me ayuden a despejar este nudo, el termino o factor "Vas (liters)" que viene dentro de las especificaciones de un Bafle, tiene que ver con el tamaño del bafle o es otra cosa, por ejemplo ve diferencia en: el parlante Peavey Lo Max 18 "Vas (liters)=294.4, pero al final de las especificaciones dice tambien Enclosure Recomendados:
Small Vented Box: 113.3
Medium vented Box: 170.0
Large Vented Box: 226.6, ninguno coincide o cual es mi mega error.

Y si ocupo el Medium Vented Box: 170 lt es igual a 6ft cubicos, eso significa que hay un factor dividiendo 170/6=28.325, el mismo factor es para las otras cajas, entonces este factor se puede ocupar para otros parlantes de diferente litraje?


----------



## AntonioAA

Es otra cosa LoMax.. es un parametro del PARLANTE. 

SI interviene el el calculo del volumen del mismo, o sea el baffle se construye con un calculo que lo utiliza.

Los de Peavey te ahorran el trabajo y ya te dan algunas opciones de volumen de caja calculado , con distintas respuestas obviamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es otra cosa LoMax.. es un parametro del PARLANTE.


Tal cual, y te indica "que tan dura o que tan blanda" es la suspensión del parlante, siendo mas blanda a medida que tenés un Vas mas grande. Es un parámetro muy importante para el diseño de baffles.
Y* el factor de conversión de litros a pies cúbicos (28.23)* si lo podés usar para convertir el valor de un Vas en litros a uno en pies cúbicos... pero nada mas que para eso.


----------



## JuanGyG

hola a todos, la verdad me costo mucho registrarme en este foro me supongo que saben porque. yo al igual que muchas personas (creo) no tengo mucha idea de los temas que se tocan aqui, sin embargo son temas que a muchos de nosotros nos interesan algunos por necesidad otros por estudios algunos otros por hobbie. En mi caso particular tuve la inquietud de querer elaborar mi propio equipo de audio pensando que solo era cuestion de comprar unos parlantes y hacerles una caja de madera para que sonaran bien. Pensando erroneamente que mientras mas grandes fueran los parlantes y las cajas mas sonido emitirian. Sin embargo investigando me doy cuenta que nada de esto es correcto y que esto del audio no es algo improvisado, todo tiene un motivo y no solo es hacer por hacer. No se si deba estar aqui ya que no cuento ni con la mitad de conocimiento de cada miembrod e este foro. Sin embargo esa misma inquietud me ha hecho tomar valor y realizarles mi pregunta de manera muy sencilla (dentro de sus posibilidades me gustaria que la respondieran)

compre un parlante PEAVEY de 18 pulgadas MOD 1801 - 8 black widow
mi interes es saber que caja acustica es la adecuada ya que quiero que suene con un bajo muy marcado.
(como les comente no se mucho de esto pero creo que practicando e investigando puedo resolver algunas dudas)

yo mismo realizare la caja ya que no cuento con los medios suficientes para pagar a alguien que la haga, ademas de que siempre he creido que si uno los compra ya hechos elevan mucho su costo y cuando uno lo hace no sale tan caro (claro si no lo hace uno bien puede que esto resulte contraproducente) por lo que me gustaria que no fuera tan complejo el diseño pero que tuviera buen desempeño

Todo este tiempo he leido y con mucho interes a ezavalla y el nos habla sobre los parametros que debemos tomar en cuenta para tener exito con la caja acustica.

ya intente muchas de las cosas que lei aqui, como instalar en mi computador el WinISD pro alpha y tratar de conseguir ahi los datos que necesito para hacer una buena caja. Sin embargo no he tenido exito ya que hay muchos datos que no se de donde obtenerlos. Ya consulte en la pagina de PEAVEY y he logrado dar con la siguiente informacion de mi parlante:

RE:    6.5
FS:    40.2
OTS:  .60
QMS:  8.4
QES:   .63
VAS:   321
NO:     3/4%
XMAX:  +/-4.8
VD:      538

como les comente no quiero algo complejo solo que suene bien, tal vez esta experiencia me sirva de mucho para en un futuro involucrarme mas en estos temas y elaborar cosas mas complejas. Por el momento solo deseo que me puedan apoyar con un DISEÑO sencillo y que suene bien. 

de antemano les agradesco su atencion y ojala pueda contar con sus apoyo. 

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ese parlante da respuestas raras con esos parametros. Intento ayudarte , NO da una respuesta de alta fidelidad sino bien "booming" . De otra forma da volumenes muy grandes .
No se que opinaran otros colegas ( que saben mas que yo ) 

Volumen de caja: 120 Lts.
Sintonia: un agujero redondo de 10cm de diametro .

Con eso obtenes la curva que muestro .
Es algo dentro de todo posible, si bien ese parlante da una respuesta desconcertante.

saludos, no hagas nada hasta que alguien mas opine


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JuanGyG dijo:


> hola a todos, la verdad me costo mucho registrarme en este foro me supongo que saben porque. yo al igual que muchas personas (creo) no tengo mucha idea de los temas que se tocan aqui, sin embargo son temas que a muchos de nosotros nos interesan algunos por necesidad otros por estudios algunos otros por hobbie. En mi caso particular tuve la inquietud de querer elaborar mi propio equipo de audio pensando que solo era cuestion de comprar unos parlantes y hacerles una caja de madera para que sonaran bien. Pensando erroneamente que mientras mas grandes fueran los parlantes y las cajas mas sonido emitirian. Sin embargo investigando me doy cuenta que nada de esto es correcto y que esto del audio no es algo improvisado, todo tiene un motivo y no solo es hacer por hacer. No se si deba estar aqui ya que no cuento ni con la mitad de conocimiento de cada miembrod e este foro. Sin embargo esa misma inquietud me ha hecho tomar valor y realizarles mi pregunta de manera muy sencilla (dentro de sus posibilidades me gustaria que la respondieran)


    




JuanGyG dijo:


> compre un parlante PEAVEY de 18 pulgadas MOD 1801 - 8 black widow
> mi interes es saber que caja acustica es la adecuada ya que quiero que suene con un bajo muy marcado.


Bueno...para empezar, no has comprado un buen parlante para el uso que querés darle (suponiendo que los parámetros T/S sean los verdaderos), pero a favor tenés que dispone de una sensibilidad MUY elevada, con lo cual vas a lograr que suene con mucho volumen y poca potencia. Como contra, tiene una Fs medio alta, pero normal para un parlante de 8".

Mi análisis con el WinISD me muestra que lo "mejorcito" en respuesta es una caja sellada de 80 lts, pero me llama mucho la atención que sea así, ya que estos parlantes están pensados para cajas bass-reflex. De todas formas, las cajas BR que probé no daban nada coherente , así que vamos por la sellada.

Esta es la respuesta con 80 lts de volumen (es algo mas o menos razonable, pero se puede achicar un poco mas).


Como verás, tiene una F3 de 60Hz y un pico de 3dB en casi 110Hz, pero la respuesta es  bastante controlada.
Si tengo que darte mi opinión, te diría que este parlante puede ir "bien" para un WOOFER con corte superior sobre los 500 Hz...y no esperes mucho mas que eso. El refuerzo en 110Hz no va a mejorar sustancialmente los graves, pero algo vas a notar. Esto es importante, por que la respuesta NO ES MALA, pero es inadecuada para lo que vos querés, y vas a tener que usar un subwoofer sí o sí....o transformar la respuesta de este parlante, pero eso ya es otra historia 

Saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Me gustaria que me dieran una recomendacion de cual parlante es mas adecuado para usuarlo en caja Bass Reflex 2x18, este Sound Barier SB-18130, ó 1 Peavey Black Widow 1801-8 LT.


----------



## AntonioAA

Definitivamente , este ultimo es mejor parlante !

Te mando la simulacion de la caja sugerida por el fabricante ( 50 lts. sintonia 38Hz ) y la que a mi me gusta ( 130 lts. sintonia 45Hz) , supongo que esta ultima debe soportar menos potencia , depende con que amplificador lo muevas....


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola Antonio, gracias por los datos, siguiendo tu preferencia, se tienen los 130 lts, estos son unos 4.5936ft cubicos, que son unos 0.1299 Mt cubicos, de ser esto cierto, las dimensiones serian W=0.50, H=0.47, D=0.55. Si no es mucho pedir, ahora para este parlante que tipo de Crossover seria el recomendado???, y hablando en porcentajes que tanto porciento es mejor el soundbarrier ante el black widow?. El amplificador que tengo es un TRX-3500.



Sigo con lo de las dimensiones reales, a como creo casi es el tamaño del Famoso Bafle 18Kit, que esta diseñado para un parlante Fane, o algo asi.


----------



## juanfilas

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola Antonio, gracias por los datos, siguiendo tu preferencia, se tienen los 130 lts, estos son unos 4.5936ft cubicos, que son unos 0.1299 Mt cubicos, de ser esto cierto, las dimensiones serian W=0.50, H=0.47, D=0.55. Si no es mucho pedir, ahora para este parlante que tipo de Crossover seria el recomendado???, y hablando en porcentajes que tanto porciento es mejor el soundbarrier ante el black widow?. El amplificador que tengo es un TRX-3500.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigo con lo de las dimensiones reales, a como creo casi es el tamaño del Famoso Bafle 18Kit, que esta diseñado para un parlante Fane, o algo asi.


 
Es imposible sacar un "% de mejora" en parlantes ya que hay muchísimos mas factores y muchísimos mas importantes que la respuesta en frecuencia (que se puede corregir, los otros no) como distorsión armónica, CSD, intermodulación, etc...(todas distorsiones no lineales) 
El Black window siempre estuvo considerado como excelente parlante, jamás tuve uno y nunca vi mediciones reales, pero no se puede decir que es peor que otro por su respuesta en graves con un pico  ya que tal vez, su distorsión armónica sea mucho mejor o tenga mas potencia, o un CSD mas limpio...
Saludos!



pd: fijate la grafica del soundbarrier que la respuesta es en pico, esto ya es un quilombo para implementar el crossover, si bien, es una distorsión linear y corregible, conviene que no este


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola juan, gracias por tu aporte, pero te soy claro, quedo perdido con lo de: distorscion armonica, CSD, intermodulacion, hermano si pudieras explicarme en terminos simples estos factores quedare muy agradedico. Pero me gustaria que si hay explicacion sea referida a mi caso en particular, para asi comprender mejor.


----------



## Tacatomon

AntonioAA dijo:


> Definitivamente , este ultimo es mejor parlante !
> 
> Te mando la simulacion de la caja sugerida por el fabricante ( 50 lts. sintonia 38Hz ) y la que a mi me gusta ( 130 lts. sintonia 45Hz) , supongo que esta ultima debe soportar menos potencia , depende con que amplificador lo muevas....



Que sensibilidad te dio WinISD al meter los datos del SB? Dudo que sean los 100db. Pero si es así... voy que corro por un par de esos 

Y con esas Configuraciones, cuanta potencia es capaz de recibir el altavoz/recinto acústico sin llegar a sobrepasar el Xmax del altavoz.


----------



## JuanGyG

muchas gracias antonioaa y ezavalla por la atencion. 
lamento mucho que el parlante que haya adquirido no sea el correcto para los fines que deseo (como les comente, comienzo en esto de la electronica y pues uno comente errores cuando no sabe) tambien lamento no haber encontrado espacios como estos antes de haber realizado el gasto.

desafortunadamente no cuento como ingresos suficientes para comprar otro parlante que me pueda dar el resultado que quiero. por lo que tratare con ayuda de ustedes de que pueda lograr buenos resultados.

estuve investigando en la respuesta que me dio ezavalla sobre la mejor opcion para este parlante. sobre la caja sellada y aunque aca de donde soy la marca peavey es muy reconocida tal parece que el la red no, ya queno encontre muchas opciones en cuanto a cajas selladas 

la opcion que encontre fue esta:

http://melca.com.ar/archivos/planos/18s_kit18.pdf

aunque se que todo va de acuerdo a las caracteristicas del parlante me gustaria saber si esta es la mejor opcion.

saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola juan, gracias por tu aporte, pero te soy claro, quedo perdido con lo de: distorscion armonica, CSD, intermodulacion, hermano si pudieras explicarme en terminos simples estos factores quedare muy agradedico. Pero me gustaria que si hay explicacion sea referida a mi caso en particular, para asi comprender mejor.



mmm a ver 
Distorsión armónica es cuanto deforma la onda que le entra eléctricamente el parlante cuando sale “acústicamente”  al meter armónicos de la onda que antes no estaban, es una distorsión que no se puede arreglar y depende del diseño del parlante.
CSD son las acumulaciones de energía acústica que aparecen en el parlante por resonancias en el mismo, hacen que el parlante quede literalmente “sonando” por mas que le dejes de aplicar la señal. Tampoco se puede arreglar
Distorsión por intermodulación es la que aparece cuando el parlante tiene que reproducir dos o mas frecuencias al mismo tiempo y una “tira el cono en una dirección” mientras que la otra tira en la otra… no es exactamente así pero ayuda a entenderlo, el parlante no puede hacer esto y distorsiona en mayor o menor medida... tambien es una distorsión no lineal y no se puede arreglar.
Justamente la respuesta en frecuencia de la que se habla ahora es una distorsión lineal y arreglable con un eq, si bien lo ideal es que no este el pico, si no hay forma de eliminarlo, no hay que volverse loco 
En el foro hay muchos post donde se habla de esto, buscalos, cuando lo dominas, es mucho mas fácil diseñar bafles 

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados:

Dije que era mejor parlante en cuanto a los DATOS DISPONIBLES... como ven , NO figura Xmax , por tanto no puedo evaluar que potencia puede soportar , segun pregunta tacatomon....
En cuanto a sensibilidad , me dio algo de 97dB ... es ALTA .

tampoco hay ninguna curva de distorsion que menciona juan....

JuanGG: Esa caja es linda en cuanto a diseño ... si la adaptas a lo que te dijimos . No es cuestion de hacer una caja y poner el parlante.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola AntonioAA, estoy solicitando a Soundbarrier me remita el factor "Xmax" del parlante en cuestion, a la vez la caja que muestra juanGG, es la pienso construir para este parlante ya que tengo 4 de estos, en espera de la respuesta del Sr. Hernandez de Soundbarrier, sigo agradeciendo su colaboracion, y al tener el dato espero contar su apoyo para definir este calculo.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola AntonioAA, lamentablemente Sound Barrier me quedo mal, parece que no tienen el parametro "Xmax", del 18130.
Me gustaria tu observacion de esta grafica, siempre referida al 18130 SB, esta proyeccion, estoy aumentando el volumen y los Hz, tomando como referencia tu grafica.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Subo imagen de la Caja que pienso construir para el Sound Barrier 18130.


----------



## AntonioAA

Esa caja a simple vista NO tiene el volumen de 180 lts de tu simulacion....
Ahi tenes un pico de respuesta que no es del todo malo .. si te gusta asi.
Como estas tomando los tubos de sintonia con esa caja? fijate que el winisd te dice como deben ser para tus parametros... no hagas cualquier cosa.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Antonio disculpa, esta caja es para tu calculo (130lt-45Hz), los 180lt. son para una como la 18 kit de EitheenSound.
Me gustaria Aprovechar si me das el visto bueno para la caja que ves en 3D. En vez de tubos de sintonia ocupo, en las esquinas triangulares una pieza de madera, o esto seria una barbaridad?



Antonio, otra vez consultandote, si tu calculo es mejor al mio, me voy con el tuyo, las cajas con los sound barrier los quiero para una disco movil. Dejo en tus manos la recomendacion, y pido ayuda con el dimensionamiento y estilo de caja.


----------



## AntonioAA

LoMax:

La caja que propones tiene 130lts , ESTA BIEN , solamente que los tubos de sintonia deberian ser de 10cm x 10 cm y 3,5cm de profundidad . Asi lo propone el WinIsd . es equivalente a un tubo cuadrado de esas dimensiones.
Suerte!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola Antonio, aqui nuevamente, como vez esta imagen.


----------



## AntonioAA

No! Te dije UNA de 10x10cm ... juntando las dos triangulares, se hace una asi... se entiende?


----------



## juanfilas

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Subo imagen de la Caja que pienso construir para el Sound Barrier 18130.


 

Como dice Antonio, ojo con los tubos de sintonía, si los triángulos tienen el mismo área que los círculos que pusiste en WinISD hacelos del mismo largo recomendado por el mismo, sino, verifica el tamaño (iguala las áreas y saca las medidas del triangulo)
Saludos
pd: considera también que tenés dos tubos


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola amigos solo hago una consulta con esta otra imagen, si calculo el area del tubo de 0.10X0.10=0.01 m2, entonces me afectaria en algo ocupar la misma area, pero de manera rectangular a lo largo de mi caja, a como lo reflejo en la imagen???.
Juan en los triangulos no sabia la profundidan del tubo de sintonia.


----------



## juanfilas

Lo importante es que el area se mantenga constante a la calculada y respetes el largo, podes usar tubos circulares, triángulos, rectángulos, etc. Mientras tengan el mismo área todo bien, la macana con hacer un rectángulo ancho y bajito es que te pueden generar ruidos aerodinámicos, yo usaría un tubo circular y no arriesgaría  

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido con Juan !!  Lo importante es el Area del tubo ... pero en ciertos limites de forma , sino se transforma en una flauta .
Y ese parlante no va a ser justamente "tranquilo" para moverse.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Juan y Antonio, muchas gracias por su aclaraciones. Anteriormente habia comentado que el WinIsd, me daba problemas al introducir los datos del parlante, y al fin encontre solucion a esto, pense que era yo el que cometia errores, pero era asunto de la version del winIsd, la que me funciono es la 0.7.0.900, no deruerdo de donde la descargue, fue asunto de que ahi estaba y simplemente la descargue. Logicamente en asuntos de comprension del mundo Audio, estoy inicinadome, agradezco a este foro y los colegas que me brindan y nos ayudana a otros como yo que tenemos poco o el minimo conocimiento.


----------



## Tacatomon

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Juan y Antonio, muchas gracias por su aclaraciones. Anteriormente habia comentado que el WinIsd, me daba problemas al introducir los datos del parlante, y al fin encontre solucion a esto, pense que era yo el que cometia errores, pero era asunto de la version del winIsd, la que me funciono es la 0.7.0.900, no deruerdo de donde la descargue, fue asunto de que ahi estaba y simplemente la descargue. Logicamente en asuntos de comprension del mundo Audio, estoy inicinadome, agradezco a este foro y los colegas que me brindan y nos ayudana a otros como yo que tenemos poco o el minimo conocimiento.



Una vez que domines lo básico en WinISD, vas a ver a los altavoces de manera distinta! Ya no te vas a dejar llevar más por lo que te diga el Venderdor. 

Acá un tutorial Básico WinISD.
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html

Y recuerda que la práctica hace al maestro!

Saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Tacatomon, gracias por el link, ya imprimi cada hoja del tutor. Envio una ultima imagen de como quedaria la caja, en la parte posterior hice un chaflan a 45 grados al estilo DAS,
es aceptable, o tambien tendria problemas?


----------



## juanfilas

El "chaflan" normalmente se pone para ubicar las ruedas del bafle, si no le vas a poner ruedas no lo hagas ya que vas a complicarte la vida y no vas a ganar nada, sumado a mas posibilidades de que no quede estanca la caja 
Ahora, si te gusta como queda estéticamente, dale pa´delante


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola juan, de todo lo que no comprendi es el termino "quede estanca", gracias por todo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola juan, de todo lo que no comprendi es el termino "quede estanca", gracias por todo.


Se refiere a que la caja debe quedar sellada en todas partes excepto en el port de sintonía.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola otra consulta, en el caso de que en las tiendas no encuentre tubo de sintonia de 10 cm de diametro, que debo hacer?, resolverian 2 de 5 cm de diametro?.


----------



## Fogonazo

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola otra consulta, en el caso de que en las tiendas no encuentre tubo de sintonia de 10 cm de diametro, que debo hacer?, resolverian 2 de 5 cm de diametro?.



El tubo de sintonia lo puedes hacer con caño común de desagüe de 4 pulgadas (25,4mm * 4 = 101,6mm)


----------



## juanfilas

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola otra consulta, en el caso de que en las tiendas no encuentre tubo de sintonia de 10 cm de diametro, que debo hacer?, resolverian 2 de 5 cm de diametro?.


 
¡No! dos tubos de 5cm de diámetro no tienen el mismo área que uno de 10cm de diámetro, tienen menos (acordate que el área es directamente proporcional al cuadrado del radio). De todas formas como dice Fogonazos, el tubo de PVC de 4´´ es una excelente solución ya que es mucho mas rígido que los que venden en las tiendas de electrónica.
Saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

Cada vez agradezco su tiempo y el conocimiento que comparten con aquellos que tratamos llegar a el nivel que tienen ustedes (esto sera poco a poco + la practica= experiencia). Nunca me hubiese imaginado usar un tubo de PCV (tubo de drenaje sanitario), en una caja para parlante, que increible, ahora veo el ingenio.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola , bueno, segun mi experiencia que no es mucha  te puedo decir que mientras el tubo de pvc es mas ancho es mejor pues de esa manera evitas turbulencias de aire en el interior de el, yo para el diseño que aun no termino, utilice tubo de pvc de 4 pulgadas de ancho.

Por cierto compañeros, hace poco hice una prueba, y es con respecto a la tripa de caucho utilizada como material para colocarsele alrededor del parlante para que no haga contacto directo con la madera, aqui les dejo unas imagenes que de seguro deben ser conocidas por muchos. 









aqui el fabricante utiliza una cera de silicona, mi propuesta es la utilizar la tripa de caucho vieja, de esas de caucho de bicicletas, yo utilice una vieja que tenia en casa y la corte en tiritas para hacer lo mismo que se aprecia en las fotos, de verdad que queda perfecto y se consigue en cualquier cauchera ya que las botan cuando estan espichadas. Son perfectas! espero les sirva como tip para que nuestros bafles queden sino perfectos  lo mas cercanos que se pueda


----------



## agm006

Buenas, mil diculpas por seguir preguntando tanto, hay algo que no se si me quedo claro...
cuando introduzco los datos en el WinsID, la idea es que la curba en -3db corte en la menor cantidad de Hz posibles, o estoy confundido? 
Que informacion me da cuando la curva sobrepasa la linea roja ? 
Tanto el grafico de phase como delay deben estar lo mas pegadas al eje X posible? 
Gracias!


----------



## jorger

agm006 dijo:


> Buenas, mil diculpas por seguir preguntando tanto, hay algo que no se si me quedo claro...
> cuando introduzco los datos en el WinsID, la idea es que la curba en -3db corte en la menor cantidad de Hz posibles, o estoy confundido?
> Que informacion me da cuando la curva sobrepasa la linea roja ?
> Tanto el grafico de phase como delay deben estar lo mas pegadas al eje X posible?
> Gracias!


Te respondo como buenamente puedo: 
1-. Si quieres la mejor respuesta posible en graves, así es.Pero también se puede tener en cuenta hasta el peor de los casos, que es en -6dB
2-.Que tienes más SPL de lo normal en las frecuencias que sobrepasen dicha línea (0dB)
3-.Esto mejor que te lo responda Ezavalla, AntonioAA o Juanfilas 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

agm006 dijo:


> Buenas, mil diculpas por seguir preguntando tanto, hay algo que no se si me quedo claro...
> cuando introduzco los datos en el WinsID, la idea es que la curba en -3db corte en la menor cantidad de Hz posibles, o estoy confundido?
> Que informacion me da cuando la curva sobrepasa la linea roja ?
> Tanto el grafico de phase como delay deben estar lo mas pegadas al eje X posible?
> Gracias!


 
En principio y para que no te compliques, solo dale importancia a dos cosas básicas:
Que quede lo mas plano posible y que la curva corte la línea de -3db a la menor frecuencia posible (con un volumen realizable y cómodo según tus necesidades)
Asegurarse que la frecuencia de sintonía no quede por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia del woofer.
si tenés un pequeño pico (2db max) no te preocupes de mas, la sala donde pongas el bafle va a hacer estragos peores 
Phase y delay lo ideal es que sean lo mas similares a 0, pero no le des importancia ya que estos dependen de lo anterior y van a ser invariables a una determinada sintonía (si es caja bass reflex), si bien son parámetros importantes, en los primeros diseños conviene aprender a controlar bien la respuesta en frecuencia, ya que la misma te va a variar hasta con el material amortiguante que metas adentro, después si, busca un equilibrio entre todos los parámetros, pero no es fácil decidir que sacrificar.
Saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a todos pronte subire fotos de la Caja de 130 Lts @ 45 Hz. En estos momentos hago una consulta siempre acera de los parlantes Sound Barrier, en este caso el Modelo Dragon 18" 2200, estos son los parametros:

Y estas son las respuestas a el calculo con Win Isd, quiero conservar la misma frecuencia @45Hz, que la caja anterior.
La 1ra es la recomendada por Sound Barrier. Color Azul
La 2da. es de 480 Lts @ 50 Hz (quedaria bien en una caja Yorkville) Color Magenta
La 3era. es de 335 Lts @ 45 Hz, Color Verde
La 4ta. es de 214 Lts @ 45 Hz, Color Anaranjado.
Cual de estas le convendria mejor a este Parlante.
http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/4242/lecturas.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon

Hay algo raro con ese altavoz, requiere mucho volumen de recinto para una respuesta de frec. aceptable (A menos, como se ve en las curvas que calculaste). Se supone que es un woofer, no un mid-bass.

Verifica tus parámetros en el WinISD, o ya de última, elabora la caja recomendada. No está nada mal.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes LoMax13 en verdad coincido con tacatomon que esa respuesta no es buena para un woofer y menos con ese litraje. Es bien de parlantes chinos. te fijaste en caja cerrada que volumen te da el winisd?  o bien baja el volumen del recinto a mano a ver que curvas te dan?, es realmente alto el volumen para reproducir a lo sumo 45hz a -3db con un promedio mayor a los 50hz. Disculpa si no son buenas las que te damos pero o tenes mal cargados los parametros o bien el parlante no es lo que aparenta. un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

La recomendada es posiblemente la que mas potencia soporte , sacrificando respuesta. La curva verde es la mas linda obviamente.
Para esos rendimientos ... suele ser el litraje necesario asi de alto . Nada es gratis!!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola me llama la atencion este otro Parlante de la Marca Soundbarrier, diganme como ven la grafica. Es que tengo duda de cual sera mejor este o el Dragon 18-2200 de Soundbarrier.
Estos son los parametros:
Re: 6.4 Ohms
fs: 32Hz
Sd: 1.176 Kcm2
BL: 21.0139 T-M
Qms: 2.498
Qes: 0.447
Qts: 0.379
No:2.239%
SPLo: 99db
Vas: 310.916 M3
Cms: 158.322 u M/N
Mmd: 131.321 g
Levc: 634.406n mH
EBP: 77
Zmax: 112 ohm
Xmax: 8.5 mm
EFF: 2.168%
Vd: 0.891

estoy tratando de trabajar con los dragones o con estos Megassus (en un futuro), pero para trabajar a 45Hz, con la misma frecuencia que las cajas que me ayudo a diseñar AntoniAA.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Amigo, la soundbarrier le regala los parlantes? jeje es solo una curiosidad.

Bueno, yo en mi humilde opinion le diria que 18 pulgadas para que corte a -3db a 65hz no es lo mejor, es muy grande ese parlante para que corte tan alto, 18 pulgadas mueve una cantidad de aire tremenda como para que no produzca bajos, yo monte unas triaxiles jbl de carro 6x7 en cajas de 30 litros y cortan a 60hz, pero claro son para utilizarles como parlantes de rango medio, te digo esto para que se pueda hacer una idea, 18 pulgadas deberia cortar por lo menos a 45, 50 cosa que es muchisimo, cada vez que bajas mas en bajos es mas dificil, revisa con el winsd modelos de parlantes de esas medidas y haz las comparaciones, el winsd tiene una base de datos con buenas marcas.

En mi opinion si no los has comprado, no los compres. Muy grandes para lo poco que dan en bajos

Tu ultima publicacion arroja un buen resultado pero para 240 litros.... Una barbaridad de cajon, para un solo parlante. Me parece que es muy grande


----------



## gallocula

Hola, espero no desvirtuar con la pregunta pero.. que marcas de parlantes (conseguibles en arg- capital federal) vienen con los parametros TS?

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gallocula dijo:


> Hola, espero no desvirtuar con la pregunta pero.. que marcas de parlantes (conseguibles en arg- capital federal) vienen con los parametros TS?
> Gracias!



La serie Tonhalle de la empresa Audifan no los trae pero si se los pedís por mail te los envían. Los de GB Audio los tienen en su página web, pero suelen cambiar bastante seguido, así que podés contactarte con ellos para mas info.
Ambas empresas son nacionales y normalmente responden rápido y sin problemas. Ahora hay un tema donde estamos pidiendo esa info a Laboratorios Funken, también nacional, que construyen la linea de parlantes Audifiel, pero aún no tenemos la respuesta definitiva.
En cuanto a las cosas chinas que se consiguen por dos mangos o las batatas de los Jahro, no queda otra que medirlos, por que si les pedís los T/S o no te contestan o te mandan fruta.

Saludos!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> En cuanto a las cosas chinas que se consiguen por dos mangos o las batatas de los Jahro, no queda otra que medirlos, por que si les pedís los T/S o no te contestan o te mandan fruta.



O ponen cara de  o cara de


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola dmgvenezuela, no nada de que me regalan parlantes, sucede que sin saber mucho hace como año y medio me atrevi a comprar unos Soundbarrier de 18" modelos SB 18130, y aun siguen vivos sin dar problemas para nada, y eso que antes no sabier nada referente a volumen de bafles, calidad, osea no sabia nada de lo que sea hablan todos los profesionales de este foro,que nos ayudan tanto a los ingenuos como yo, que estoy comenzando a romper el cascaron. Este es el motivo que me a llevado a consultar segun los calculos por esta marca, ademas son de precio Accesible.


----------



## Nemesis

Holaa comunidad saludos les tengo una duda.. Me compre un woofer de 12'' marca pyle modelo plm1299 de supuestamente 1200W pero lo adquiri danado y tengo que repararlo..  he buscado en internet sus parametros t/s pero no los concigo  me podria alguen ayudar con esto porfavor.

PD: como le calculo el vatiaje real a este woofer? De antemano gracias muchachos espero agradecidamente sus respuestas.


----------



## jorger

Nemesis dijo:


> Holaa comunidad saludos les tengo una duda.. Me compre un woofer de 12'' marca pyle modelo plm1299 de supuestamente 1200W pero lo adquiri danado y tengo que repararlo..  he buscado en internet sus parametros t/s pero no los concigo  me podria alguen ayudar con esto porfavor.
> 
> PD: como le calculo el vatiaje real a este woofer? De antemano gracias muchachos espero agradecidamente sus respuestas.



La cosa está en buscarlo en inglés, porque en castellano no te va a salir nada.
Lo encontré, te lo dice todo al detalle: http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.de/d...de-Subwoofer_Chassis_PLM_1299_Gehaeusevor.pdf

Como woofer está bien, pero si pretendes usarlo como subwoofer ahi te quedas corto... mira las gráficas de respuesta en frecuencia que aparecen ahí.

La potencia real teórica es de 600wrms según indica, pero yo no le echaría más de 300wrms por seguridad.

Un saludo !


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Compañero Nemesis, mi mejor recomendacion es que lo desarme, en la internet salen videos de como hacerlo, ahora bien, una vez tenga en la mano la bobina del woofer comienze a desenrollarla, cuente las vueltas que tiene y observe muy bien el calibre del alambre de cobre con el que se hizo y tambien como se encuentra distribuida, la idea es hacer la bobina identica a la que tenia con cobre nuevo, todo esto debe ser asii porque sino no sonara bien, ademas cada cosa debe ser montada de igual manera para que los parametros thielle small se conserven, o bueno, siendo mas realistas se parescan bastante a los originales una vez hecha la reparacion  saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola como estan, amigos como ven el comportamiento de este Parlante Peavey Low Rider, me lo recomiendan?, es mejor que el Soundbarrier Dragon 18-2200?, quedaria bien en un bafle AB-36, o en un TSW-218?, espero recomendaciones.

ESta es la curva que me traza segun los parametros, con 255 Lt a 30 Hz.


----------



## Nemesis

gracias compañero rojer y a dmgvenezuela conrazon no conceguia nada en la web porque buscaba puro en castellano jeje.. are lo que me dices dmgvenezuela y lo desarmare y tratare de hacerlo identico a como era antes para no variar los parametros tanto.. muy agradecidoo..


----------



## feduarg

hola como están espero que bien quería hacerles una consulta, voy a tratar de ser claro, yo tengo un pequeño sistema de audio que consta de una consola yamaha mg102, una bandeja simple stanton para cd, un equalizador grafico berhinger fbq1502 con crossover para sub y un par de monitores de estudio behringer truth B1030A biamplificados de 35 W para el woofer y 15w tweeter. resulta que se me pincho un proyecto y me quedaron dos parlantes tonhalle de 8" de celulosa con campara de aluminio, y ya que tengo los parlantes quería armar un un subwoofer para este sistema para cine ya que para musica el sistema anda de maravilla. seria un sistema 2.1 o 2.2, estuve simulando el parlante en el winisd varias opciones las gráficas las adjunto, también adjunto los parámetros que me mandaron de los parlantes porque cuando los cargue en el programa me daba un error con el vas y no se si esta bien o que pasa.
mi pedido es que me asesoren si las graficas sirven para un subwoofer o tengo que hacer alguna correccion, a mi poco entender la que mejor se ve es la curva gris.
y que potencia necesito para el amplificador yo estaba pensando el 60w


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Yo me quedaria con la grafica de color gris o la morada y le colocaria un filtro paso altas por encima de la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante, de esa manera creo que eliminarias un poco el pequeño pico que se forma en ambas que de por si no es muy grande a costa claro de una perdida en bajos de algunos hertz, de forma sencilla eso seria lo mejor, en caso de que quieras hacer algo mas elaborado (colocar la respuesta lo mas plana posible y que corte en bajos lo mas bajo posible) tendrias que hacer maña de la electronica y de unos calculos que tienen que ver con transformadas y con cierto tipo de filtros. En el winsd tienes una opcion que te permite agregar filtros, proba a ver que te resulta con la grafica gris que es la que corta mas abajo.


----------



## feduarg

gracias por el consejo otra pregunta, en uno de los post escribieros de las proporciones doradas para cajas a que se refieren con eso, y para el subwoofer es mejor hacerlo tico columna o tipo cubo


----------



## dmgvenezuela

El numero aureo aplica para las medidas de ancho, alto y profundidad que debe tener la caja, al hacer un bafle con las proporciones aureas eliminas hasta un cierto punto las resonancias internas que se puedan sucitar, ahora bien, si observas los bafles realizados por aca notaras que muchos de ellos son de caja con forma de paralelepipedo, puedes visitar tambien links en internet y observar que bafles muy costosos manejan estas proporciones. 

No te guias por bafles hechos para soundcar, ese es el error mas grande que uno puede cometer ya que bueno, ellos no buscan calidad acustica sino cantidad acustica y hacen cajas para que suenen nada mas, claro eso depende de quien las haga tambien. Nunca realices una caja cubica y centres en ellla el parlante, eso es lo peor para evitar resonancias, si te fijas bien en bafles de buena calidad te daras cuenta que los parlantes se encuentran descentrados.

Lo mejor y menos trabajoso (y digo menos pero aun asi implica hacer bastante) son los bafles tipo columna (forma paralelepipeda) ya que esteticamente se ven bien y ademas si utilizas un buen relleno asi como el numero aureo logras muy buenos resultados. Lo ideal seria una esfera y colocar en ella el parlante pero eso es casi imposible de hacer, por lo menos con madera, existen tambien columnas cuya parte traasera del bafle es como ovalado y otras como inclinada para evitar aun mas las resonancias pero esto tambien es complejo de hacer, sobretodo sino tienes muchas herramientas de carpinteria. En conclusion, bafles tipo columna es lo mejor sino tienes muchas herramientas, si tienes algunas mas podrias inventar un poco  Espero haberte ayudado un poco


----------



## AntonioAA

No solo las dimensiones de la caja ... sino la posición de los parlantes en el frente , ayudan a disminuir la difracción de borde . En una columna es dificil tenerlo en cuenta porque son angostas .


----------



## feduarg

gracias por desburrarme


----------



## AntonioAA

Es un tema largo y que no tiene solucion precisa , solo se logra disminuirlo .

Aca hay un tema sobre eso :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post503276

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/combatir-difraccion-56378/#post496599


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a Todos.
Tengo intencion de comprar dos Parlantes RCF L18P400, de 1,000 AES, quiero estar seguro de mi inversion, por lo tanto necesito aclarar mi dilema el bafle adecuado. Que me recomiendan, quien tiene experiencia con esta marca.
1-RCFrecomienda esto http://www.rcf.it/products/precision-transducers/low-frequency-transducers/l18p400

2-WinISD me arroja la siguiente Curva Por defecto


3-Siempre con WinISD con un dado sencillo


4-Usando la Caja de 18kid de 18Sound donde usa dos Transductores 18ND9300 y el 18LW1400


5-Caja Yorkville LS-808


6-Caja Versarray Peavey


----------



## Tacatomon

Y dime, ¿Que tanto espacio quieres darle a la caja?

Si no deseas que sea un Subwoofer, puedes hacer el corte de la caja en alrededor de 40-50Hz y obtener más entrada de potencia, a costa de menos subgrave.

Yo me quedaría con el "dado sencillo" F3 en 40Hz solo con con altavoces RCF.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Se me olvido mostrar los parametros:
Specifications: • Power handling: 1,000 watts RMS/2,000 watts continuous program • VCdia: 4" • Le: 2.5 mH • Impedance: 8 ohms • Re: 5.1 ohms • Frequency response: 25-1,000 Hz • Fs: 29 Hz • SPL: 97.5 dB 1W/1m • Vas: 12.01 cu. ft. • Qms: 7.6 • Qes: 0.29 • Qts: 0.28 • Xmax: 8.8 mm • Dimensions: Overall diameter: 18.3", Cutout diameter: 16.7", Depth: 8.1".

Tacatomon: el espacio para la caja nada mas ni nada menos que lo adecuado. Mi intencion de es tener un par de cajas con estos parlantes que tengan buen sonido, y que golpeen el pecho, ya que aun estoy armando una discomovil.


----------



## Tacatomon

Definitivamente. Si necesitas que "Golpee el pecho" necesitas mucho SPL. Y con los reflex, solo con frecuencias de corte altas se logra más potencia admisible en el altavoz lo que al final es un poco más de SPL.

Sin problemas puedes inclusive hacer el corte del crossover en 50Hz, no notarás ninguna falta de graves. Además, tienes amplio Xmax con ese RCF, es una belleza de altavoz.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Tacatomon, gracias nuevamente por tu apoyo, la opcion #5 (caja Yorkville), se supone que con esta se logran 136 spl continuos, claro hablando de la caja y parlante original, como puedo lograr algo asi ya sea esta o cualquier otra caja. 
En la web de usspeaker.com recomiendan una caja de 200 Lt @ 33 Hz, como vez esto desde tu punto de vista.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuidado con la caja 5, ese pico en 50Hz a primera vista se ve lindo (+3db en 50Hz y alrededores) pero tiene que soportarlo el altavoz. Seguro con ese pico se verá limitada la potencia admisible de la caja al estar comprometido Xmax. Además, la caja se hace más grande. No sería opción para mi.

Con los de USSPEAKER´s, más de lo mismo. 33Hz de demasiado bajo = Menos potencia admisible = Menos SPL = caja grande.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Si estoy equivocado me corriges.
Me indicas una caja de 130 Lt, con frecuencia de 40Hz, pero en el crossover electronico lo deje a 50 hz, o ya de un solo la misma caja a 50 Hz, como lo muestro en la imagen.


Ok, ahora el WinIsd me arroja 1 ventilacion, precisamente igual a la caja que me ayudo a calcular AntonioAA, con un tubo de sintonia de 4". O sacame de duda.


----------



## Tacatomon

Trata de colocar F3 en 45Hz. Con eso ya la tienes excelente. Por los puerto... No me preocuparía mucho. Puedes poner 2, 3 o 4. Cuadrados o redondos. WinISD los calcula en base a la frecuencia de resonancia y tamaño de la caja.

Ps: Como anda el parámetro Xmax?


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Definitivamente, yo me quedaria con "dado simple" por algunos cosas que te dan muy buen desempeño

1. Es un sistema de tipo bass reflex por lo que obtendrias mucho spl, mas que con caja cerrada

2. Al tener un parlante con fs baja puedes sisntonizar la caja por arriba de esa fs solo un poco y colocarle un pequeño filtro paso alto, pierdes bajos, pero solo un poco.  Por lo que se puede apreciar alli tienes una muy buena respuesta en frecuencia ya que corta a 45 hz "dado simple"o un poco menos. Aunque para un 18 pulgadas es poco ese corte la respuesta de dado simple es excelente y va a sonar muy bien

3. 130 litros para un 18 pulgadas no esta mal, aunque es un super cajon.

4. Yo probaria a jugar un poco con los litros de la caja, sintonizar de (30 - 35hz que es lo optimo para esa fs) y le pondria un filtro paso alto enclavado a (35 a 40 hz), lastima que no tengo a la mano el winsd porque a ese parlante creo que se le podria sacar mucho mas bajo sin menoscabo de esa respuesta tan bonita que ofrece "dado simple"

5. Al ser un parlante 18 pulgadas mueve una cantidad de aire muy grande por lo que para producir bajos muy bajos no necesita moverse mucho asi que seran precisos  y eso es mucho mejor a tener bajos desfasados como comunmente se oyen en montajes mal hechos de car audio.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Gracias dmgvenezuela, te pido un favor, me puedes argumentar mas a cerca del "un filtro paso alto enclavado a (35 a 40 hz)", desconosco esta parte. Y si me quedo con el dado sencillo.
Curiosidad: y que tal estos parlantes en una caja Horn Loaded, tipo cerwin vega Ab-36?, ya tuve dos de estas en primer lugar son pesadas, ocupan espacio, pero suenan rico, precisamente las vendi para ahorrar plata y comparme dos de estos rcf.
Abajo una imagen comparando 135 Lt-45 hz, y 100Lt-40Hz, a 30 o 35  no me gusto.


----------



## Tacatomon

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Gracias dmgvenezuela, te pido un favor, me puedes argumentar mas a cerca del "un filtro paso alto enclavado a (35 a 40 hz)", desconosco esta parte. Y si me quedo con el dado sencillo.
> Curiosidad: y que tal estos parlantes en una caja Horn Loaded, tipo cerwin vega Ab-36?, ya tuve dos de estas en primer lugar son pesadas, ocupan espacio, pero suenan rico, precisamente las vendi para ahorrar plata y comparme dos de estos rcf.
> Abajo una imagen comparando 135 Lt-45 hz, y 100Lt-40Hz, a 30 o 35  no me gusto.



A esas 2 cajas, aplícales 100W de potencia y muestranos cuanto Xmax alcanzan cada una...
El Filtro HP, ayuda a reducir las frecuencias subsónicas inútiles que desperdician potencia y dañan al altavoz.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola Taca, me da verguenza decirte que no se donde introducir en el WinISD esos 100 W de potencia para ver el resultado del Xmax. , puedes indicarme como hago eso


----------



## Tacatomon

En el apartado "Signal" debe de estar ahí. Lo que si noto es que ustedes usan una versión de WinISD más actual, por eso anda cambiado el esquema del programa. Tendré que descargarlo y pues, ponerme a trabajar un rato.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Taca, encontre signal, reemplaze el valor por 100 W, pero donde veo el resultado del Xmax?, por que me fui a ver los si cambiaba el Xmax de 8.8 que por defecto me dan las especificaciones y ese no cambia, supongo que ando perdido, no vi que la grafica cambiara lo que cambio fue el dato de Driver input voltage a 22.6


----------



## Tacatomon

Para ver como cambia la gráfica Xmax debes de cambiar donde dice "Transfer Function Magnitude" Ahí debe de haber otras gráficas como Phase, SPL, etc..


----------



## LoMax13CE

Aun sigo sin ver el resultado del Xmax al aumentar 100W?
Esta grafica es una comparacion del SPL con 100 W aumentado.


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Si encontraste como moverle, pero esa no es la gráfica, esa es SLP... Necesitamos Xmax. Como el altavoz tiene un máximo de 9mm de excursión. Si la configuración que uses excede demasiado el valor límite, habrá que reducir la respuesta en frecuencia en graves (Lo que es agregar un filtro HP o aumentar la resonancia del baffle).

Yo ya me hubiese fabricado el Dado Sencillo.

PS: Los L18P400 están recomendados para Horn, así que trabajarían bien en un cajón como lo es Scooper o AB36 y variantes... Como gran punto en contra, es que irías a ciegas sin saber cuanta potencia es capaz de soportar el altavoz de manera segura en esos recintos acústicos sumando un desconocimiento de los cortes de frecuencia adecuados para determinado horn...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Ya Tacatomon explico a la perfeccion lo del filtro. En el winsd cuando lo colocas, el mismo te hace el calculo y te da el valor del componente que vas a utilizar. Si no sabes mucho de filtros (tranquilo toos alguna vez estuvimos asi) puedes buscar por aqui mismo en el foro "filtros pasivos" y si quieres adentrarte mucho mas entonces lee un poco tambien sobre "filtros activos" 

Oye, si, es recomendable que busques la grafica que te indica el dezplazamiento del cono del parlante a distintas frecuencias, al simularlo con algunos watts ves como el programa te simula el dezplazamiento del parlante, esto es muy bueno ya que te ayuda a simular con cuantos watts rms puedes alimentar al sistema sin que desencones los parlantes, tambien podria ayudarte a saber donde colocar el filtro paso alto, osea te ayuda a que tu diseño sea mas optimo. 

La reconoceras porque tiene dos picos que si mal no recuerdo estan a la frecuencia de sistonia de la caja y a la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz. 

Esa nueva version del winsd crees que podrias guindarla por aca en un comprimido? yo tenia la version que no se parece a esa y me ha servido de mucho aunque con un formateo creo que la vole, si puedes  gracias

Por cierto tal vez te sirva de ayuda tambien, colocale los tubos de sintonia bien anchos en diametro, yo diria como minimo 4" o 2 de 3", mientras mas diametro tenga el tubo de pvc mejor, bueno eso ya depende de lo que quieras hacer, tambien con el winsd hay por alli una grafica que te permite ver la velocidad de aire dentro de los tubos de sintonia, la cual debe ser baja


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola dmgvenezuela, saludes a tu patria.
Este es un link donde podes descargar winisd: http://www.facebook.com/WinISD/posts/126113234166443
Subo una imagen con las opciones de esta version, "ojo, hasta hoy en mi vida estoy conociendo de Audio, Electronica y este programa". 


Aprovechado consulto los siguiente:
Siempre con la intencion de comprar un par de RCF-L18P400, se supone que tienen 1000 rms, 2000 continuos, 4000 pico, el amplificador que tengo es un TRX-6000 (haciendo un plus esfuerzo lo pude comprar), segun las especificaciones dice que:  2 Ohm-2600Wx2, 4 Ohm-2100Wx2, 8 Ohm-1400x2.
La pregunta es: este amplificador los exitara de manera adecuada?, o se ahogara en el trasncurso de unas 3 o 4 horas de uso?
Si me recomiendan otro amplificador supongo que me diran QSC RMX 5050, o humildemente Crown, tristemente no me da la bolsa para ninguno de estos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Las pestañas de maximun power y excursion cone, checalas, puedes checar todas las demas e ir investigando en la red acerca de cada una de ellas. Yo encontre cosas muy interesantisimas, el mundo del audio de buena calidad es muy interesante! el group delay tambien importa, bueno, todo importa.

1400 watts a 8ohm por cada canal!!!! 

Si son RMS!!!



Es un burrito de carga, tranquilo, pues en primero lugar no puedes meterle 1000rms a tus parlantes pues los quemaras deteriorandolos rapido, hasta lo mejor cae con ese ritmo de trabajo del 100%. Poneles menos Rms. yo diria que un 75% que ya es bastante, lo mejor es que los alimentes con el 50% de su capacidad para que te duren hasta el final de los tiempos . En car audio acostumbran a alimentar al maximo los parlantes hno:, por eso es que los funden tan rapido asi sea, infinity, jbl, jl o lo que sea.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Amigo estoy un poco triste, sucedio algo inesperado, al comprar los parlantes y probarlos ya en casa uno estaba con fallas de fabrica, al regresar a la tienda la unica solucion fue que nos repusieran por un para de L18P300 (por que supuestamente eran los dos ultimos L18P400), ya trace la curva con el WinISD y bien los puedo usar con los 130 Lt a 45 Hz.
:enfadado::cabezon:


----------



## Tacatomon

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Amigo estoy un poco triste, sucedio algo inesperado, al comprar los parlantes y probarlos ya en casa uno estaba con fallas de fabrica, al regresar a la tienda la unica solucion fue que nos repusieran por un para de L18P300 (por que supuestamente eran los dos ultimos L18P400), ya trace la curva con el WinISD y bien los puedo usar con los 130 Lt a 45 Hz.
> :enfadado::cabezon:



Nooooo, Que te den un nuevo P400!!! :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado: Exígeles!!!


----------



## LoMax13CE

:cabezon: Lamentablemente no pude recuperar los P400, sigo :enfadado:, noooooooooo puuuuuedddddddeeeeeeee seeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr, que me pase esto ami. Tan entusiasmado que estaba con los P400.
La curva de Maximun Power, no muestra nada, la linea de la curva queda en cero.
Esta es la curva de la Excursion de Cono de un L18P300.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

cooooooo, que mal man. Bueno habra que reformar, pero porque no les exiges que te traigan tus parlantes y los esperas? No es posible que alli la garantia no furule..... Es mejor, que reformar la caja..... Son unos hdp esos estafadores!!!:enfadado: espero no moderen mi comentario pero es la verdad :enfadado:


----------



## LoMax13CE

Muy poco les queda lo de "HP", traen ese modelo hasta dentro de 2 o 3 meses, eso para mi es muchooo tiempo, ya que tengo que comenzar a trabajar el equipo para reponer plata, parte de este dinero fue un prestamo a un banco, y estos no esperan nada, asi que, la situacion me obligo a llevarme los p300.:enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola continuo con el calculo para el L18P300, y las graficas muestran lo siguiente:





Que me recomiendan, y como puedo mejorar el rendimiento de este Parlante.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si aún te interesa compañero LowMax, estoy trabajando en algunas simulaciones y compartiré resultados, entre de esas, agregaré la tuya.

*Presentando:
*_*
B&C Speakers 12PBL76 Vs. Eminence Delta Pro-12A Vs. Peavey BMX SC-12 Neodymium*_

Saludos!

PS: Yo sigo trabajando con el WinISD 0.50a7.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola Tacatomon, me gustaria incluyeras la simulacion del L18P300, te agradezco la intencion. 
en otros foros lei que estos mismos parlantes suenan bien el Cubo 18 Extendido, se supone que llega hasta 127 dB en el pico mas alto, y en otro de que estos tambien van en una caja TSW-218.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahhhhh, el Cubo18, hablan tan bien de esa caja... Si lo que deseas es SPL, esa caja viene de lujo.

En fin, dentro de un rato actualizo resultados.

Saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Taca una consulta con respecto a SLP, un parlante de 600 rms que alcance un maximo de 105 dB, golpea más, que uno de 1000 rms, que llega a 100 dB maximo?


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá donde estás, involucras 2 parámetros: *Pe & Sensibilidad *(Al menos, eso interpreto con los 105 y 100db)

*"Pe"* es la potencia que se le aplica al altavoz y es capaz de soportar durante determinado tiempo con determinada señal bajo normas internacionales.

La *Sensibilidad* es nivel de SPL que es capaz de generar el altavoz a 1w/1m.

Si comparamos esos altavoces, a nivel de SPL, el de 105db suena más fuerte que el de 100db (Un poco más del doble).

Acá Pe influye de manera de que al de 1000W es posible aplicarle más potencia, y por consecuente, lograr una diferencia de SPL no muy marcada entre los 2.
De antemano, otro parámetro importantísimo entre estos 2 es el Xmax, y este va a determinar cuanta Pe aplicaremos y cuanto SPL tendremos al final.

Voy a poner las simulaciones en un nuevo tema, ahí incluiré tu RCF L18P300.

Saludos!

PS: Agregaré los resultados de la simulación en el nuevo tema, solo estoy esperando a que alguien más escriba para ponerlos en un post nuevo.


----------



## Abel2050

ola amigos, recurro a Ud. ps   si me podrian ayudar a diseñar una caja acustica para un amplificador de bajo de 100W ya me arme   el ampli y el previo suenan muy bien tambien con el de 60W pero me falta la caja y  leyendo este foro vi algunos toturiales pero no logo entender y tampoco cuento  con multimetro que mida Corriente alterna  menos frecuenacia. poreso recurro a Uds.


----------



## Tacatomon

Y los parámetros de tu altavoz?

No somos adivinos...


----------



## Abel2050

Ok 
Gracias, Si  se me fue

Tengo 2 parlantes para el 100W pienso Utilizar los dos  de 60W a 8Ohms y para el 60 solo Uno d ellos

Es decir tengo

2 Bocinas de 8Hms y de 60W Marca RIGHT TAIWAN de 12 Pulgadas
y porciacaso  aqui copio tambie este nuemero que parece ahi es: W120F01G - 00

 estoy  Tratando de utilizar para  ampli de bajo electrico 
GRacias


----------



## Tacatomon

No encuentro ninguna data de esos altavoces... Nada de nada. Si no logras encontrar su folleto o algo por el estilo, vas a tener que medir Tú mismo los parámetros a mano para realizarle el diseño de la caja adecuada. La otra es, conseguir un par de altavoces de mejor marca con parámetros a la vista.

Un cajón de bajo debe de estar diseñado de manera correcta, ya que se tiene que oír perfectamente el instrumento en toda su extensión. Acá puedes empezar a leer para medir tu altavoz.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Abel2050 dijo:


> Es decir tengo
> 
> 2 Bocinas de 8Hms y de 60W Marca RIGHT TAIWAN de 12 Pulgadas
> y porciacaso  aqui copio tambie este nuemero que parece ahi es: W120F01G - 00


  
Ni siquiera leíste el primer post del tema? :enfadado:
Esos datos que das no sirven para NADA!!!! :enfadado:
Andá y leé el tema, conseguí los parámetros Thiele-Small y luego volvé con preguntas concretas.


----------



## Abel2050

Ok,  no pretendo molestarles amigos,  pero ya les dije  NO cuento con todo los materales para sacar esos datos solo cuento con un Multitester que mide Resistencias, Voltages alternas y continuos ahi pide que mida corrientes y Frecuencia, 

es talvez los mas Novatos en la electronica No entendemos tanto disculpe mi ignorancia, no quise ofenderle. No soy Un experto en Electronica menos en audio solo quiero armar mi ampli de bajo electrico



en todo caso en el segundo toturial que es con instrumentos caseros, no entiedo como sacar el FS ahi dice poner el voltimetro en serie con el parlante y luego  el otro en rango Voltage en paralelo y  no se ve que hacer con los valores que arroja estas mediciones. 

y ahora donde oh Bueno donde Ud. Posteo ps necesaiamente se nesita de un frecuencimetro l cula no cuento con ello


----------



## juanfilas

Abel2050 dijo:


> Ok, no pretendo molestarles amigos, pero ya les dije NO cuento con todo los materales para sacar esos datos solo cuento con un Multitester que mide Resistencias, Voltages alternas y continuos ahi pide que mida corrientes y Frecuencia,
> 
> es talvez los mas Novatos en la electronica No entendemos tanto disculpe mi ignorancia, no quise ofenderle. No soy Un experto en Electronica menos en audio solo quiero armar mi ampli de bajo electrico
> 
> 
> 
> en todo caso en el segundo toturial que es con instrumentos caseros, no entiedo como sacar el FS ahi dice poner el voltimetro en serie con el parlante y luego el otro en rango Voltage en paralelo y no se ve que hacer con los valores que arroja estas mediciones.
> 
> y ahora donde oh Bueno donde Ud. Posteo ps necesaiamente se nesita de un frecuencimetro l cula no cuento con ello


 
Si tenés PC ya tenés frecuencímetro  hay cientos de programas gratuitos.
Medir los TS no es nada de otro mundo, no es difícil, solo tenés que informarte bien y para eso esta este post, ya se que es largo, pero vale la pena.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Otra solución para salir del bardo es hacer el cajón sintonizado, por ejemplo, a 50-60Hz. Ya que más o menos ese es el rango de trabajo para un altavoz de 12". Y eso será jugar a la ruleta rusa... Puede que "suene" o puede que "truene".

El procedimiento para sacar los parámetros, ya los conoces.

Saludos!


----------



## Abel2050

Tacatomon Te agradesco por el alcance, Gracias lo are asi.



y digame Juanfilas, algun programas de estos que recomiendas?
Gracias


----------



## juanfilas

Pon generador de frecuencia en google, cualquiera sirve.

Saludos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, estoy por aca para hacer una consulta en funcion de un sistema de audio 3 vias que queria hacer, aun no me decido si realizar los filtros activos o pasivos aunque me decanto por la opcion activo por los momentos ya que primero me gustaria aprender a usar el arta muy bien ya que bueno, el oido es engañoso y se cansa mucho, mas adelante investigare un poco mas acerca de eso. Hasta ahora solo tengo un par de woofer JBL GT5 S12







Tiene los siguientes parametros thielle small

Re: 4 ohm
Le:1,26 mH
Bl: 15,2 Tm
Vas: 54.2 Lt
Fs: 29 Hz
Qms: 6,39
Qes: 0,64
Qts: 0,58
Xmax: 14.2mm
Prms: 300W
Ppico: 1200W
Diametro: 12 pulgadas

Y bueno la sensitividad es de 90dB a 2.83V a 1m segun la hoja de especificaciones, ya lo simule en el winisd, y presenta el siguiente comportamiento



Eso es para una caja de 125 litros y cerrada, asi que la TL hara su intervencion aca, 125 litros es un cajonazo, bueno, ya me leere los papers de la TL. La cuestion esta en que no se que medios elegir ni que tweters, habia pensado en los siguientes medios ya que se ven muy bien y ademas la pagina no deja nada para ellos en cuanto a data, por ahora estaba invirtiendo mi tiempo libre en unos cajones muy pequeños, crossover pasivo de 2 vias y asi aprender a medir y a hacer las cosas bien con el arta, en mi opinion creo que la medicion es sumamente importante

http://www.faitalpro.com/products/schede/fes.php?id=401030100

Por ahora si son tan amables me gustaria que me pudieran dar su opinion de estos parlantes, hasta en you tube vi un video, malos no parecen.






Un poquito caros y los hay mas, pero me gustaria su opinion, es importante, gracias de antemano


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola gente, buenas noches.
Hago una consulta a la comunidad, Hay alguien que me pueda ayudar a medir los parámetros de unos woofer leea 12-130BF AR...
Aclaro que no soy técnico pero tengo mucha voluntad... Mañana me iban a medir los parámetros en un lugar pero se les rompió no se que y no lo pueden hacer.
En todo caso, alguien que haga mediciones por acá...? En este lugar me cobraban $100 por parlante, no se si es mucho o poco pero bueno, ya no lo pueden hacer. Muchas gracias por su tiempo.... Amilkar


----------



## dmgvenezuela

amigo en la primera pagina del post sale como medirlos, solo necesita una computadora, el winisd y un tester para medir todos los parametros, el unico que necesita lo anteriormente dicho y una caja de un cierto volumen es el Vas pero tambien tiene un metodo de calculo con un peso conocido, en la primera pagina del post lo explica muy bien


----------



## Abel2050

Si exactamente  en la primera esta  la solusion de ahi tener paciencia y tner cuidado con las unidades Yo ya estoy termine la caja solo le falta algunos acabados y estra listo, mas bien  me desculpo por la demora, subire la foto


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola gente, estoy siguiendo los pasos de como medir los parametros de los parlantes, pero tengo una duda. Cuando se dice de conectar 2 multímetros para sacar La FS, dice conectar uno en paralelo y uno en serie.... el que se conecta en serie, como iría conectado? Perdon por la ignorancia..... y muchas gracias de ante mano....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Amigo se conecta al igual que resistencias en serie, busque conexion serie en el foro y coloque su tester para medir corriente. Para medir voltaje coloquelo en paralelo con el parlante, busque conexion en paralelo en el foro o en google, este pendiente que el voltaje de salida de la etapa con la que alimenta no varie, o varie muy poco con las frecuencias pues sino la fs que le dara es una fs erronea y calculara unos parametros malos, se lo digo porque ya yo lo hice con un parlante y tuve que ajustar con cada frecuencia un poco la etapa para que el voltaje fuese constante siempre, para darme cuenta coloque un tester solo para medir la salida de la etapa y la iba manteniendo siempre constante. 

Chanfle!!! y nadie ni le paro a mi ultimo post, aun estoy a la deriva en si hacer la inversion en los parlantes faitalpro o no


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias dmgvenezuela. Yo consultaba por que puse un multímetro en paralelo y el otro con la punta en el que viene de la pote del cable rojo y la otra punta al rojo del parlante y el cable negro del parlante conectado a la pote directo. (asi sería serie y paralelo) pero el que está en serie no me marca nada y no me llega señal al parlante y no se por que podría ser......


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Chanfle!!! y nadie ni le paro a mi ultimo post, aun estoy a la deriva en si hacer la inversion en los parlantes faitalpro o no


Faital Pro. Siempre y cuando sean originales: son muy buenos. A la par de B&C-RCF tengo entendido.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Gracias dmgvenezuela. Yo consultaba por que puse un multímetro en paralelo y el otro con la punta en el que viene de la pote del cable rojo y la otra punta al rojo del parlante y el cable negro del parlante conectado a la pote directo. (asi sería serie y paralelo) pero el que está en serie no me marca nada y no me llega señal al parlante y no se por que podría ser......



Si colocas un esquema de la conexion que hiciste se te puede dar mas ayuda, si quieres puedes hacerlo en Paint y lo muestras. Si hiciste la conexion buena y pusiste el  tester a medir corriente y no te midde puede ser que el fusible esta abierto y nunca te va a medir nada de corriente, checa eso pero antes sube el diagrama del montaje que hiciste



> Faital Pro. Siempre y cuando sean originales: son muy buenos. A la par de B&C-RCF tengo entendido.



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-400997853-faital-pro-8fe-200-medio-de-8-de-260-watt-_JM_

Esos son, hay otros mas costosos pero se salen del presupuesto, por cierto termine vendiendo las JBL de auto, son parlantes para auto, el bajo ohmiaje hace que todo se complique con las etapas de salida, asi que las vendi. Logre medirlas en un bafle bass reflex calculado con el winisd y para mi sorpresa los resultados fueron aceptables, las frecuencia de sintonia fue tal cual la calculada, lastima que no tenia un buen microfono. Estaba pensando en calibrar el mio, midiendolo contra audifonos planos de tipo supraurales, unos sennheisser HD202 que tengo, esos serian mis parlantes planos de referencia. Porque comprar uno de condensador mas los previos es un sueldo de un mes y mas


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Así es como sería, a mi interpretación, conectar en serie y paralelo los multímetros. Por favor disculpen lo básico de los dibujos y gracias por la paciencia y ayuda que me brindan.....http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4148/multmetroserieparalelo.png


----------



## juanfilas

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Si colocas un esquema de la conexion que hiciste se te puede dar mas ayuda, si quieres puedes hacerlo en Paint y lo muestras. Si hiciste la conexion buena y pusiste el  tester a medir corriente y no te midde puede ser que el fusible esta abierto y nunca te va a medir nada de corriente, checa eso pero antes sube el diagrama del montaje que hiciste
> 
> 
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-400997853-faital-pro-8fe-200-medio-de-8-de-260-watt-_JM_
> 
> Esos son, hay otros mas costosos pero se salen del presupuesto, por cierto termine vendiendo las JBL de auto, son parlantes para auto, el bajo ohmiaje hace que todo se complique con las etapas de salida, asi que las vendi. Logre medirlas en un bafle bass reflex calculado con el winisd y para mi sorpresa los resultados fueron aceptables, las frecuencia de sintonia fue tal cual la calculada, lastima que no tenia un buen microfono. Estaba pensando en calibrar el mio, midiendolo contra audifonos planos de tipo supraurales, unos sennheisser HD202 que tengo, esos serian mis parlantes planos de referencia. Porque comprar uno de condensador mas los previos es un sueldo de un mes y mas



Ojo con esto de comparar contra auris ya que es completamente distinta la interpretación que hace nuestro cerebro de escuchar en un entorno 0 reberverante vs un entorno muy reberverante, ademas de que los HD202 colorean bastante los graves y debes ecualizar un poco la respuesta, pero, si es solo para ecualizar de 1000hz para abajo, con este gráfico vas a poder ecualizar tus auris y usarlos para comparar (teniendo en cuenta todo lo que dije antes), no le prestes atención de 2000hz para arriba ya que la respuesta ideal de un auricular dista mucho de ser plana ya que al estar pegados a los oídos la respuesta es completamente distinta:



Cualquier duda pregunta 

Saludos


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Estos son los 2 multímetros que tengo, me sirven?
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6449/20120620395.jpg


Para hacer el test, cual de los multímetros debería utilizar para cada cosa? Gracias nuevamente!!!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Así es como sería, a mi interpretación, conectar en serie y paralelo los multímetros. Por favor disculpen lo básico de los dibujos y gracias por la paciencia y ayuda que me brindan.....http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4...ieparalelo.png



La conexion esta buena, sino mide el tester de amperimetro revise lo obvio, que este en la ecala de amperes y que los cables esten en los terminales para medir corriente, si con esto no mide entonces revisa el fusible pues seguro esta fundido, si con todo esto aun no mide entonces  pues creo que tu tester se fuño





> Ojo con esto de comparar contra auris ya que es completamente distinta la interpretación que hace nuestro cerebro de escuchar en un entorno 0 reberverante vs un entorno muy reberverante, ademas de que los HD202 colorean bastante los graves y debes ecualizar un poco la respuesta, pero, si es solo para ecualizar de 1000hz para abajo, con este gráfico vas a poder ecualizar tus auris y usarlos para comparar (teniendo en cuenta todo lo que dije antes), no le prestes atención de 2000hz para arriba ya que la respuesta ideal de un auricular dista mucho de ser plana ya que al estar pegados a los oídos la respuesta es completamente distinta:



Hola Juanfilas, gracias por la grafica, si sabia que coloreaban un poco los graves, normalmente los ecualizo bajandole unos 2db alredor de los 100Hz. En si y lo que queria hacer es lograr calibrar un microfono dinamico tipo normal y poco costoso para hacer mediciones acusticas al nivel de un buen microfono de condensador o algo que se le aproxime para construir un sistema 3 vias que tenia en mente. La cosa es que a ausencia de un buen micro y del alto costo de uno de condensador no queda de otra que ingeniarselas, creo que muchos no pueden costearlo en el foro y terminamos midiendo con lo que se puede. Por todo esto se me ocurrio medir mis audifonos supraaurales, pero ojo, partiendo de que ellos tienen una respuesta conocida que al ser medida con el microfono me permitiria calibrarlo, osea la idea es calibrar el microfono tomandolo como instrumento para medir la respuesta de los sennheisser hd202 que debe ser conocida y poder ubicar a que frecuencias nuestro microfono agrega o quita dbs.

El experimento partiria desde la colocacion del audifono en mi oreja, luego me colocaria los audifonos para hacer las pruebas con el arta. Me parece que asi genero el mismo ambiente no reverberante que escucho cuando los uso normalmente,  si mal no estoy estaria calibrando el microfono en un ambiente no reberverante, las posibles coloraciones que de la sala cuando lo utilice para medir la respuesta del bafle ya es problema del ecualizador, estoy o no en lo cierto? oooo, estoy meando fuera del perol


----------



## juanfilas

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> La conexion esta buena, sino mide el tester de amperimetro revise lo obvio, que este en la ecala de amperes y que los cables esten en los terminales para medir corriente, si con esto no mide entonces revisa el fusible pues seguro esta fundido, si con todo esto aun no mide entonces  pues creo que tu tester se fuño
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Juanfilas, gracias por la grafica, si sabia que coloreaban un poco los graves, normalmente los ecualizo bajandole unos 2db alredor de los 100Hz. En si y lo que queria hacer es lograr calibrar un microfono dinamico tipo normal y poco costoso para hacer mediciones acusticas al nivel de un buen microfono de condensador o algo que se le aproxime para construir un sistema 3 vias que tenia en mente. La cosa es que a ausencia de un buen micro y del alto costo de uno de condensador no queda de otra que ingeniarselas, creo que muchos no pueden costearlo en el foro y terminamos midiendo con lo que se puede. Por todo esto se me ocurrio medir mis audifonos supraaurales, pero ojo, partiendo de que ellos tienen una respuesta conocida que al ser medida con el microfono me permitiria calibrarlo, osea la idea es calibrar el microfono tomandolo como instrumento para medir la respuesta de los sennheisser hd202 que debe ser conocida y poder ubicar a que frecuencias nuestro microfono agrega o quita dbs.
> 
> El experimento partiria desde la colocacion del audifono en mi oreja, luego me colocaria los audifonos para hacer las pruebas con el arta. Me parece que asi genero el mismo ambiente no reverberante que escucho cuando los uso normalmente,  si mal no estoy estaria calibrando el microfono en un ambiente no reberverante, las posibles coloraciones que de la sala cuando lo utilice para medir la respuesta del bafle ya es problema del ecualizador, estoy o no en lo cierto? oooo, estoy meando fuera del perol




Medir la respuesta de los auris es imposible sin una cabeza artificial con oídos artificiales que sale varios miles de dolares, si te la ingenias puedes usar una cabeza de maniquí, pero de todas formas los oídos artificiales salen fortunas y lamentablemente no se pueden hacer "diy" ya que tienen varias cavidades internas que simulan la impedancia del canal auditivo y algunas resonancias de este. Los auriculares son literalmente "otro mundo" donde todo es distinto, desde la respuesta ideal hasta las distorsiones, yo cada vez escucho mas con auris ya que son simplemente muy superiores a cualquier bafle por mas caro que sea este y por no mucho dinero tenemos auriculares excelentes como los sennheiser CX300 intraureales, que con un poco de ecualización escuchar con los mismos es otro mundo, después queres quemar los bafles por mucho Scan Speak que tengan adentro  

Lo que yo decía, es usar los auris como referencia y ecualizar a oído, ya que es mas preciso de lo que quieres hacer, la verdad es complejo conocer la respuesta de un mic si no tienes otro calibrado para comparar, creo que lo mas fino es ajustar a oído comparando contra tus auris ecualizados basado en la gráfica que te expuse antes.

Saludos!


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Bueno, sigo y sigo probando pero la verdad me da tantos valores y no fijos sino cambiantes que en verdad me mareé  ....... Tal vez sea por no conocer la escala correcta con la que tengo que medir cada cosa . Será mucho pedir si alguien me podría indicar en que escala o valores debo poner el multímetro? Porque en la explicación de la primer página indica de usar uno en serie y uno en paralelo, pero desconozco cual debería usar para cada medición... y no se si los que tengo (bah el negrito es muy muy básico, el amarillo está bién) me sirven para conectarlos..... Gracias y con su ayuda seguiré probando.... hasta lograrlo!!!!! 

Acá muestro como conecté en serie el multímetro generando una señal de 30Hz y no me marca nada. La escala la puse en mA si no me equivoco.... pero no mide nada. Probe en 20 y 200 y nada.... que puedo esta haciendo mal?







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Amigo, si va a medir corriente ponga el tester en serie, si va a medir voltaje ponga el tester en paralelo, las medidas para medir los parametros thielle small son de baja señal, osea, el tono con el que alimente el sistema no debe sobrepasar 1Volt RMS y debe ser constante a lo largo de todo el rango de frecuencias que va a barrer



Podria hacerte el esquema de principio a fin pero si lo hago no va usted a aprender nada, haga las pruebas y pregunte


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias por tu respuesta DMGVENEZUELA!!!. Así como conecte en serie el multímetro, está bien? Porque no me mide nada... Quiero saber si es una falla de conexión, del valor seleccionado o del multímetro, porque es nuevo e iria a cambiarlo.... Gracias!!!!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

La conexion esta buena, te voy a decir algo, si mediste asi y con esa escala una corriente mucho mas alta de 200mA, debes haber fundido el fusible (no son caros, no te preocupes) para eliminar de lleno el problema pon eso en la escala de 20A alternos y agara un transformador que tengas en tu casa de nucleo de hierro pequeño y mide el lado del secundario y si mide entonces todo bien sino entonces se fundio el fusible



Por cierto, ¿mide voltaje o tampoco mide voltaje? yo tengo uno asi, no es igual pero ha llevado mucho golpe y rosca y me ha durado bastante, aun lo tengo, lo unico que no anda es el switche on, pero de resto van bien


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Si, voltaje mide, a medida que voy aumentando la señal en Hz me va disminuyendo el valor....
en 30HZ mide 1,33 - 1,32v, en 35HZ mide 1,3ov, en 40Hz mide 1,27 - 1,28v.... y asi sucesivamente. Si mide voltaje significa que el fusible anda bien? Gracias


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Si mide voltaje y conectaste bien todo para medir corriente y no mide corriente entonces debe estar fundido el fusible, destapalo y revisalo pues de seguro el fusible esta quemado


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-400997853-faital-pro-8fe-200-medio-de-8-de-260-watt-_JM_
> 
> Esos son, hay otros mas costosos pero se salen del presupuesto...


Se ven originales. Pero con eso no lograras nada de graves. Es ideal para sistema de 3 vías, usándolo para los medios.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Si..... comprobado, fusible quemado. Bueno a reponer fusible y segir en la lucha.......


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Se ven originales. Pero con eso no lograras nada de graves. Es ideal para sistema de 3 vías, usándolo para los medios.



Los utilizaria para medios, los bajos los darian los JBL GTO S12 que publique en un post anterior, una pregunta hermano, aqui en venezuela (Caracas) no conoces de algun sitio donde rayos se puedan conseguir agudos por lo menos que no sean de bala, nojombre en todos lados lo unico que venden es el bendito twiter bala ese para carros, chamo nose que rayos pasa aqui pero si le dices al tipo, vende tweters tipo domo? te ven como gallina que mira sal :enfadado: que fastidio, lanzarse a la compra de algo asi aqui en Caracas es un problema, lo unico que abundan son los autoperiquitos y negocios de car audio que le sacan los ojos al que pueden



Ver el archivo adjunto 74299

Son dos bajos, uno por cajon, el sistema es 3 vias, esta en etapa de diseño, estos ya los compre, por ahora voy por los medios y estoy escojiendo entre precio y calidad, si espero mucho suben de precio, como todo


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

A ver.... Acabo de medir los voltajes del parlante desde los 30Hz hasta los 60Hz..... Multímetro en paralelo en (V ~)Puse los mínimos y máximos que me marcaba el multímetro durante la medición. Alguien sabría decirme si son valores medianamente correctos? Parlantes  Leea 12" Bf C130 AR..... Gracias por la paciencia. 

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/5402/medicionesv.jpg


----------



## dmgvenezuela

De por si solo esos valores asi no son de ayuda pues necesitas la corriente medida tambien, todo esto es para por ley de ohm saber la impedancia en cada medicion, luego inspeccionar los resultados y concluir cual es la frecuencia de resonancia


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> De por si solo esos valores asi no son de ayuda pues necesitas la corriente medida tambien, todo esto es para por ley de ohm saber la impedancia en cada medicion, luego inspeccionar los resultados y concluir cual es la frecuencia de resonancia



Bueno, la verdad agradezco muchísimo tus consejos y ayuda dgmvenezuela, mañana con fusible nuevo mediré la corriente. Espero que no se me vuelva a quemar el fusible al medirla. Probaré poner primero en 20A por las dudas a ver que valor me tira...... Y seguiré hasta conseguir medir todo lo necesario. Quiero que sepas que sin tus consejos no llegaría a ningún lado, desde ya mil gracias, en verdad...!!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Los utilizaria para medios, los bajos los darian los JBL GTO S12 que publique en un post anterior


Ah ok. Como leí rápido pensé que esos eran los que habías vendido. 



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> aqui en venezuela (Caracas) no conoces de algun sitio donde rayos se puedan conseguir agudos por lo menos que no sean de bala, nojombre en todos lados lo unico que venden es el bendito twiter bala ese para carros


Jajaja, la cara de inentendidos que ponen los vendedores no tiene precio, hasta hacen creer que el loco es uno.

Soy de Valencia, no conozco Caracas. Yo tuve dos pares de tweeter balas, de esas que venden todos los chinos, y duré 3 años modificando el filtro y nunca me gustó como sonaron. Ahora tengo unos drivers Eminence PSD2002 y suenan mas agudo y mejor que esas balas:   



Sin duda, unos de los mejores tweeter son estos Beyma: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-401447763-tweeter-beyman-ast09-_JM_

PDF: http://media.djmania.es/manuales/pdf/AST 09E.pdf

El precio puede ser prohibitivo. Hay otras de Selenium.

Para esta ocasión, donde se requiere gran presión sonora, no creo que sea conveniente usar tweeter de domo.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> De por si solo esos valores asi no son de ayuda pues necesitas la corriente medida tambien, todo esto es para por ley de ohm saber la impedancia en cada medicion, luego inspeccionar los resultados y concluir cual es la frecuencia de resonancia



Buenas de nuevo. A ver, cambié el fusible y midió los valores de corriente. Lo que no se es cuando me mide diferentes valores en una frecuencia cual valor es el que debo tomar, el mas alto que marca, el mas bajo o la media de estos?
Son lógicos o se midió cualquier cosa? Bueno, gracias eternas.....


El voltaje lo medí con el selector en 2 V~, y la corriente la medí con A~ en 200mA


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Consulto nuevamente:
Al momento de medir, el multímetro variaba los valores, por ej: de 3,7 a 3,9 mA como describí en la hoja excel, y quisiera saber cual valor debo tomar, si el mayor el menor o la media de estos para poder multiplicar y sacar de el valor de impedancia.... Gracias por el tiempo....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Arkangel:
En el primer post del tema hay un link a una página de ESP donde da un método QUE NO REQUIERE medir corriente. Yo lo he usado muchas veces y funciona a la perfección, y solo necesita medir tensión sobre una resistencia en serie con el parlante.

Te doy un consejo: dejá de complicarte la vida midiendo cosas raras y usá el metodo de ESP, o mejor aún, el software ARTA que es gratuito y funciona a la perfección sin requerir generador de señales ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Bueno, este es el gráfico que me salió de las mediciones. Espero recomendaciones y opiniones. Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Arkangel:
Eso no se parece a una curva tipica de impendancia ... a menos que sea un parlante muy raro.
Me ha pasado que con los testers digitales no se tiene una precision muy buena . Otro factor importante es que controles que en todo momento la tension de entrada sea constante .
Por ultimo y como dice Zavalla, el metodo es con una resistencia en serie . 
Desde que empece a usar el Arta, si bien cuesta un poquito ponerlo a punto ... es muchisimo mas facil.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Utiliza el metodo de la resistencia en serie con el parlante y mides el voltaje en esta, al medir el voltaje y saber la resitencia ya tienes la corriente que pasa por el sistema, ademas al restarle a la fuente el voltaje sobre la R tienes el voltaje sobre el parlante, asi ya tienes todo, lo que si es imperativo es que el valor de salida de la fuente que utilices debe ser constante, sino la frecuencia de resonancia que te dara no va a ser la que en verdad es, recuerda que la prueba es con 1 volt RMS, estima que las variaciones sobre el voltaje de salida en tu fuente sean muy pequeñas y ajustala si se mueve, eso hara que te aproximes bastante a la frecuencia de resonancia real, yo utilice este metodo y dure dos mañanas enteras para hacer todo asi que paciencia.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Muchas gracias Ezavalla, antonio y dgmvenezuela, voy a seguir cada consejo y voy a conseguir hacer las mediciones. Les agradezco de corazón la paciencia y su tiempo. Se que les puede resultar un poco tedioso responderme sin decirme "pedazo de ignorante!!!" pero bueno, siempre para aprender, se necesita al que sabe. Subiré nuevos resultados y veremos veremos. Abrazos!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches Arkangel, No te desmerezcas ante algo en lo cual estas aprendiendo, tenes la intensión de aprender, y no estas ¨mangando¨sin hacer nada, sino que estas preguntando por tu trabajo que puede o no estar equivocado, pero es tuyo, eso es lo que se valora tu dedicación y las ganas de aprender del error. Creo que ninguno de los que participamos del foro ante una muestra de trabajo pensamos de la manera que expresaste.  Bien como te han recomendado volve a leer nuevamente este post desde el principio y fijate los posibles errores que has cometido, fijate bien los métodos de medición descriptos y si en verdad son los que estas usando.  Por otro lado con una placa de sonido de pc o la integrada con que sea solamente full duplex podes usar tanto el arta como el speakerworkshop para realizar las mediciones, con muy pocos elementos adicionales.  Bueno no bajes los brazos todos empezamos desde el llano este camino del conocimiento. Un saludo. sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas noches Arkangel, No te desmerezcas ante algo en lo cual estas aprendiendo, tenes la intensión de aprender, y no estas ¨mangando¨sin hacer nada, sino que estas preguntando por tu trabajo que puede o no estar equivocado, pero es tuyo, eso es lo que se valora tu dedicación y las ganas de aprender del error. Creo que ninguno de los que participamos del foro ante una muestra de trabajo pensamos de la manera que expresaste.  Bien como te han recomendado volve a leer nuevamente este post desde el principio y fijate los posibles errores que has cometido, fijate bien los métodos de medición descriptos y si en verdad son los que estas usando.  Por otro lado con una placa de sonido de pc o la integrada con que sea solamente full duplex podes usar tanto el arta como el speakerworkshop para realizar las mediciones, con muy pocos elementos adicionales.  Bueno no bajes los brazos todos empezamos desde el llano este camino del conocimiento. Un saludo. sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias Sergio, en verdad valoro y aprecio tus palabras. Por otro lado, a veces pasa de que tengo mucho interés en las cosas y es casi imposible que deje de hacer algo hasta que me salga..... jeje es bueno y malo, pero así es, obviamente seguiré investigando y en el corto plazo daré con lo que busco. Gracias...


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola gente, buenas de nuevo. Paso a contar que medí la resistencia, como me recomendaron, puesta en serie y fui controlando el voltaje de salida de la pote para mantenerlo en 1v en todas las mediciones y el resultado de todas esas mediciones es este.
El multímetro lo coloqué en 20V~ midiendo el valor en la resistencia en serie y el segundo multímetro lo coloqué en la salida de la pote para controlar que el valor sea constante de 1V en todas las frecuencias.
Me sabrían decir si son valores normales para un Woofer de 12" Leea BF130...?
Como siempre muchas gracias por su tiempo y paciencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Me sabrían decir si son valores normales para un Woofer de 12" Leea BF130...?


A menos que sea jorgefer, dudo que alguien conozca la curva de impedancia de los LEEA...que por esa época no se medía mucho que digamos...

Por los datos que mostrás, pareciera que la fs es de 43Hz, pero poco mas se puede decir, por que no hay mucha variación de la tensión sobre la resistencia ... eso es raro. En TODAS las pruebas que yo he hecho, con 1V sobre el parlante he llegado a un mínimo de 0.3 o 0.25 V sobre la resistencia....lo que no es tu caso...


----------



## AntonioAA

Perdonnnnnnnnnnnnnn ... no se mide con Tension de ENTRADA constante??? 
De cuanto era la resistencia?? ( recomendable 27-33 ohms )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Perdonnnnnnnnnnnnnn ... no se mide con Tension de ENTRADA constante???


Sep, la tensión de entrada ES constante (1V), el problema es que la caída sobre la resistencia es mayor que la tensión aplicada   
UUUUUUUhhhhhhggggggg.....


----------



## matijuarez

Y si el ampli no tiene respuesta lineal en voltaje a la salida variando la frevcuencia?estaria obteniendo valores no reales no?


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola gente. Les cuento que La potencia que utilizo en una consola potenciada SKP comboV de 200w. Lo que si he notado es que varía bastante la tensión en los 10HZ 30Hz y 50Hz, en esas 3 frecuencias tuve que reajustar el volumen de la pote (multímetro mediante) para que me siga midiendo 1V. La resistencia me recomendaron que sea de 100... Y es verdad que varían muy poco los voltajes de la resistencia, pero desconozco por que.... Al parlante me lo enconaron hace poco y no lo he utilizado todavía, pero como me dijeron que le pusieron bobina con cinta de cobre y no de alambre, quiero ver si los dejaron como corresponde o les hicieron cualquier cosa. Bueno, si me recomiendan medir con una resistencia mas chica, así lo haré y subiré los resultados. Sigo agradeciendo infinitamente su ayuda y paciencia....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo mido con una 10.0 ohms en serie. 100 ohms es muuuucho!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Si, la resistencia de 10 ohms es perfecta, 100 es demasiado, hace que el parlante sea algo despreciable, ponele la resistencia de 10 Ohms, yo hice la prueba con unos parlantes Technics para medios y con la de 10 Ohms fue la mejor prueba que pude hacer. No te asustes si los valores que vayas obteniendo para cada medicion en tu tester oscilan un poco ya que como van a ser valores del orden de los milivoltios podrian oscilar un poco. Todos en algun momento no supimos nada, yo aun no se mucho, pero aqui hay personas que saben muchisimo y estan dispuestas a compartir sus conocimientos y experiencias con otras personas, continua con las mediciones, por ahora esa es la mejor manera de uno mismo percatarse que pudo hacer las cosas lo mas perfectas posibles, por lo menos en esta etapa del diseño que son las mediciones


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Aprovecho la oportunidad para hacer una consulta de unas columnas 3 vias que estoy armando. Entre estos dos medios cual escogeria y porque razon, si son tan amables les agradeceria su opinion, tal vez alguien pueda ver algo que yo no pues hasta donde veo son muy parecidos.

Aqui los enlaces:

http://www.faitalpro.com/products/schede/fes.php?id=401020110

http://www.faitalpro.com/products/schede/fes.php?id=401030100

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas compañeros y por el tiempo que le dediquen a responder esta pregunta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, son taaan parecidos que casi que son iguales salvo por el diámetro (6" contra 8"). Para que pensás usarlos?


----------



## AntonioAA

Se los ve a ambos muy bien ... Ojala consiguieramos esas cosas aqui!!! 
Depende que pongas arriba y abajo... pero podes cortarlos tranquilamente 150 Hz hasta casi 5000 por lo que veo....
El de 8 obviamente trabaja un poquito mas abajo.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola compañeros, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, siempre muy valoradas y bienvenidas



> Si, son taaan parecidos que casi que son iguales salvo por el diámetro (6" contra 8"). Para que pensás usarlos?



Son para un sistema 3 vias, te acuerdas de las JBL coaxiales de carro que hace mucho tiempo compre?, pues hice caso y las vendi, con el tiempo que tuvieron en el closet hasta se revalorizaron  recupere el dinero y hasta una ganancia aunque muy minima. La cosa era que tenia muchos parlantes que era mejor venderlos que tenerlos en el closet llevando polvo.

En primera instancia son para dar medios e irian acompañados de los siguientes woofers, uno por cada columna los cuales deben cortar a 30Hz con TL. Es para audio en casa asi que he pensado en crossover activo 3 vias y amplificadores DIY por cada via, no importa que suenen tan duro sino que el sonido sea real y sin coloraciones, claro, dentro de los parametros que permite el no tener equipos de medicion sofisticados.

Ver el archivo adjunto 74299



> Se los ve a ambos muy bien ... Ojala consiguieramos esas cosas aqui!!!



Si supieras que los faital pro se venden menos que otros cuya grafica de respuesta es menos plana, solo por la marca otros se venden mejor, bueno, aqui en Venezuela, dificil de creer pero cierto, el car audio es un mal que hace que encontrar parlantes buenos sea una real odisea. El de 6 pulgadas tiene un coste de 5% menos que el de 8" por lo que los dos serian monetariamente acccesibles.

Me costo bastante buscarlos pues tuve que revisar todo mercado libre para dar con algunas opciones e ir descartando hasta tener las que parecian buenas, al final solo quedaron Selenium, Faital Pro, Presicion Power, Cadence y B&c. Los B&c son un ojo de la cara y parte del nervio optico tambien asi que al final me quede con Faital pro, accesibles y al parecer buenos.

Ahora bien, si al caso vamos de la diferencia de precio que hay entre el de 6 pulgadas y el de 8 cual escogerian y porque, algo que ver con difraccion de borde?, irradiacion de sonido?, etc... tal vez mi pregunta sea un poco rara y hasta poco relevante pero es que es mejor saber a quedarse con la duda. Gracias de nuevo por el tiempo y por la ayuda compañeros


----------



## osk_rin

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Lo que si he notado es que varía bastante la tensión en los 10HZ 30Hz y 50Hz, en esas 3 frecuencias tuve que reajustar el volumen de la pote (multímetro mediante) para que me siga midiendo 1V.



no estoy muy seguro, yo apenas he intentado medri los parametros ts . pero segun entiendo yo ya que calibras la salida a 1volt. asi se queda y no la mueves, sin importar la frecuencia, "he ahi que te daras cuenta de la FS" bueno eso es segun lo que entiendo yo  no se que opinen los masters


----------



## jorger

Lo que sucede es que ni el amplificador, ni la salida de audio del pc tienen una respuesta plana en frecuencias muy bajas, asi que lo que hay que hacer es estar constantemente atento de manetener la salida a 1v mientras modificas la frecuencia.Es un engorro, pero hay que hacerlo así.. a menos que uses el metodo de la resistencia en serie y te pongas a calcular.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Buenas.Enredando con el winisd y buscando info no me acabo de aclarar con el group delay.De qué forma influye exactamente?
Unos cuantos post atrás he visto esto:




ezavalla dijo:


> Sobre el group delay no hay mucha información simplemente por que podés obtenerlo de la curva de fase del conjunto parlante+caja (el group-delay es la derivada primera de la curva de fase respecto de la frecuencia). El problema con el group delay NO ES si es chico o es grande, por que una vez elegida la caja bass-reflex y la rsta. en frecuencia para un parlante dado, automáticamente te fija la fase y por ende, el group-delay del conjunto. El problema real con el group-delay es que debería ser una recta inclinada y no cualquier verdura, por que vas a terminar con una distorsión de fase importante entre los transductores que "componen" la caja. La distorsión de fase puede no escucharse a menos que sea muy alta, pero los efectos colaterales SI SE ESCUCHAN, en particular, cuando se escucha como si la boca del cantante estuviera por debajo de la línea media de los baffles ... y eso sería lo mejor que te puede pasar.



Almenos ya sé que debería ser lo más parecido a una recta inclinada.Ahora, cómo puedo interpretar... esto?? 


Es el subwoofer JBL GTO804 del cual hablé un tiempo atrás.Nunca me fijé el el group delay que tenía, mejor tarde que nunca.. no?
PD: El sub lo suelo colocar un poco ''alejado'' de los demás transductores.Entre 1.5m y 3m aprox.
Ahora mismo lo tengo como aparece en las imágenes.Os dareis cuenta de que tengo la sintonía un poco alta (la Fs es de 29.7Hz), pero es por dos razones: El largo del tubo no daba para más, y en ocasiones lo uso para fiestas, aisque hace falta un poco de SPL extra en los 50Hz y alrededores.Preferiria sintonizarlo a 38Hz 
Tengo esto, con un PB con corte a 120Hz.


Un saludo.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes arkangel, mira que te dijimos varios de los del foro que utilices los circuitos propuestos en este post. la r de 100 es grandisimaaaaaaaaaaaa la que todos hemos utilizado es de 10 ohm (pensa que estas conectandola en serie con la Re del parlante que anda entre unos 4 a 8 ohms. Bueno lamentablemente vas a tener que volver a medir... aparentemente la fs estaria entre los 43 / 44 hz pero cuando obtengas las nuevas mediciones vamos a estar mas seguros.  Yo personalmente use entre 0.6 / 0.8 v fijos para la meicion y si es como vos decis a cada variacion de frecuencia a medir vas a tener que controlar que este se mantenga fijo. Espero tus mediciones. un abrazo. sergio.



Nota.  Continuando la lectura del post. veo que EZ ya te habia respondido lo mismo que yo, Disculpe Profe conteste sin leer hasta el final de los mensajes, (por lo menos no dije bol...) Un saludo. sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Si sergio, es verdad lo de la resistencia, no se que fue lo que pasó que en vez de 10 use de 100. Creo que me maree un poco con todo el post. Aclaro que no soy técnico ni nada, solo quiero aprender lo que me gusta y no está demas agradecerles todo lo que fueron leyendo y me fueron guiando. Mañana intentaré nuevamente medir a ver que sale. El tema fué que como solo uno de los multímetros que tengo mide poco voltaje (2v), voy a tener que medir V de la fracuencia, dejarlo fijo, desconectar y conectar en serie para medir...... y así con cada fracuencia ..
Pero bue, paciencia y voluntad..... 
Por otro lado, me dirían si estos valen la pena?

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-150174209-woofer-peavey-pro15-400-watts-_JM_

Como siempre, gracias a todos..


----------



## juanfilas

Yo tengo los Peavey PRO de 10´´ y andan muy bien, supongo que el de 15´´ anda bien también, lo bueno es que vienen con los TS y te facilita la vida si no sos técnico para armar la caja.

Saludos.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo tengo los Peavey PRO de 10´´ y andan muy bien, supongo que el de 15´´ anda bien también, lo bueno es que vienen con los TS y te facilita la vida si no sos técnico para armar la caja.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Juan. Yo porque no soy un adinerado que digamos, y quería saber si por esa plata había algo mejor o si por menos plata había algo de similares características.... Por el tema de ahorrar vió? jajajaja abrazo y gracias....


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola gente, de nuevo por acá. Bueno, me tome el tiempo para medir nuevamente los valores de los mis parlantes Leea Bf-130AR y tome de referencia la planilla excell que ezavalla puso en el primer post. 






Bueno, aclaro que en cada una de las frecuencias medí el V de la salida de la pote y en todas esta en 1V. 
Con respecto al Vas, en la planilla coloque el peso de la masa agregada y me tiró los valores..... Necesito hacer igualmente todas las mediciones nuevamente con el peso colocado?
Ahora, me queda como sacar Fs, Qes, Qms, Qts, Vas, SPL..... Yo estuve leyendo pero no entiendo lo de L1, L2, etc, etc,.
Bueno gente, espero ir progresando en esto y creo que tarde o temprano lo tengo que conseguir.
Nuevamente les agradezco la paciencia y su tiempo. Muchas gracias!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Me parecen muy raros tus valores...
Cuanto es la Re ( la resistencia del parlante medida con tester ) ??? 
Porque los valores de Z SIEMPRE son mayores a esta y vos tenes un maximo <4 Ohms!!!!!!!!
Ademas , a menos que el parlante tenga el cono clavado ( que me ha pasado ) , la curva de impedancia tiene un pico mas alto , puede ser de 20 - 30 Ohms.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me parecen muy raros tus valores...
> Cuanto es la Re ( la resistencia del parlante medida con tester ) ???
> Porque los valores de Z SIEMPRE son mayores a esta y vos tenes un maximo <4 Ohms!!!!!!!!
> Ademas , a menos que el parlante tenga el cono clavado ( que me ha pasado ) , la curva de impedancia tiene un pico mas alto , puede ser de 20 - 30 Ohms.



Hola AntonioAA, la Resistencia que mido en el parlante es de 5,8 Ohms.... Tal vez tenga que aclarar que los valores que medí son en la resistencia de 10 ohms en serie que puse.... pero no se si tengo que hacer algún cálculo o algo que me esté faltando.....
El cono clavado creo que no está, ya que en los 10hz excurciona como 8mm...

Creo que seguramente debo sumarle el valor de la resistencia en algún lado... pero ni idea.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia ArKangel el valor de las caida en la r de 10ohm para cada frecuencia lo podes postear, un saludo sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola sergio, disculpa mi ignorancia.... Pero me decis que sería la caida de la resistencia? Yo lo que medi es lo siguiente: Resistencia del parlante, el voltaje de salida de la pote en cada frecuencia, y el voltaje de la resistencia ,colocada en serie, lo medí con el tester colocado en cada punta de la resistencia. Los valores de la hoja excell que subí son los valores que medí... Y de faltar datos, te agradezco si me decis cuales son y como los hallo.... Un saludo y mi sincera gratitud sergio.
Perdon por alguna desprolijidad en la escritura, estoy en el celular viajando al trabajo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Repito: NUNCA te puede dar la impedancia menor a la Re ( 5.8 Ohms segun decis ) ...
En algo le estas errando y no se me ocurre donde !


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Puede ser que tenga que sumarle los 10 ohms de la resistencia que coloqué en serie? Porque yo lo que medí fue voltaje no impedancia...... Se que el valor de la resistencia tengo que sumarlo en algún lado, creo, no? Gracias!!


----------



## detrakx

Arkangel los valores de esa planilla estan mal. No hay manera que tengas 0.5 A con 1v y con una resistencia de 10ohms en serie al parlante.
Controla que el tester funcione bien, hace una prueba simple. Pone 1v alterno a la salida de la potencia de 50Hz y conectale la resistencia de 10ohms que estas usando (sin el parlante). tendrias que tener un valor cercano a 0.1A = 100mA.
Si dio bien,  vuelve a realizar el relevamiento de los parametros T/s. 



ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Puede ser que tenga que sumarle los 10 ohms  de la resistencia que coloqué en serie? Porque yo lo que medí fue  voltaje no impedancia...... Se que el valor de la resistencia tengo que  sumarlo en algún lado, creo, no? Gracias!!



Utiliza esta planilla asi te facilita los calculos.





Saludos.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias detrakx, voy a hacer lo que me indicas y subo nuevamente los datos. Agradezco su ayuda gente. Mil gracias!!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia ArKangel, bien hace la prueba como te indica detrakx, si te da bien entonces arma todo con parlante incluido, controla la tension de salida de la potencia a cada frecuencia,  medi la caida en la r de 10 ohm para cada frecuencia (una pta. del tester en v alterna de cada lado) y subi esos datos.  Bien por lo tuyo, mis mas sinceras felicitaciones por tus ganas de aprender a pesar de los inconvenientes. Un saludo, sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias Sergio, agradezco su paciencia y su predisposición para ayudarme. Pocas veces uno tiene la suerte de encontrar gente que le guste y disfrute ayudando... Espero tener en alguna oportunidad la ocación de devolver toda esta buena onda. Gracias gente y a seguir probando!!!!!1


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Bueno.... a ver....... Probé lo de poner la resistencia en la salida de la pote a 1v en 50Hz (los cables positivo y negativo a cada pata de la resistencia, y esta me midió 155mA......
Este es un diagrama (Bastante infantil, ya se    ) de como estoy midiendo las cosas.  También coloqué los valores de referencia de las mediciones en 20, 25, 30, 35, 40 y 45Hz...






Bueno, vamos a ver que hago mal, que hago bién y que puedo hacer mejor. Gracias a todos..


----------



## sergio rossi

Bien arkangel. estas midiendo bien vos y el tester . asi como venis medi la caida de tension sobre la resistencia para los valores de f como hiciste antes. el valor medido esta correcto es un poco mayor a la caida que se produce en el parlante (que tiene una re de 6 ohm la cual varia en funcion de la f ). Buenio espero tus resultados. sergio


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Bueno, estos son los valores que medí.... Al estar como .543 se interpreta como 0,543 o como 5,43.???? Obviamente es tonta la pregunta, pero me es necesaria la respuesta, jajaja, perdón....

Por lo que volcando estos datos me queda en el gráfico lo siguiente.......

Bueno, vamos a ver en que le pifié ahora..... jajajja. Lo tomo con humor, porque de todo esto y a pesar de todo, voy a terminar aprendiendo,,, Abrazo y aguardo comentarios....
Pd: En los 48Hz es .430 la medición.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola arkangel, bien por tus mediciones a estan bien echas (creo que nos confundio la columna de la impedancia de la primera tanda) Antes de todo imprimite este link que explica como prosegir con las mediciones (poseado por EZ) http://sound.westhost.com/tsp.htm. una vez que lo leas podras continuar sin inconvenientes.   

ANTES DE CONTINUAR LEER 

Si leiste lo que te indique veras que la fs esta alrrededor de los 41 hz, y para seguir adelante para determinar los t/s hay que hacer unos pequeños calculos mas.  Bueno cuando tengas calculado fh y fl , luego los Q  postea o pregunta lo que necesites, para por ultimo medir el Vas. Un saludo sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias Sergio..... Ya pasé las arenas movedizas .... ahora viene el estanque con pirañas  y el pozo con mambas negras ...... y yo que pensé que lo más difícil había pasado, :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:jajajajajajaja.......
Un poco de humor. Me costó algo sencillo, así que paciencia en esta nueva etapa de trabajo, y como siempre miles de agradecimientos a su paciencia y dedicación en ayudarme...... :aprobacion . Ahora a seguir :estudiando:


----------



## jorger

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Bueno, estos son los valores que medí.... Al  estar como .543 se interpreta como 0,543 o como 5,43.???? Obviamente es  tonta la pregunta, pero me es necesaria la respuesta, jajaja, perdón....
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/65/ultimamedicionresistenc.png
> Por lo que volcando estos datos me queda en el gráfico lo siguiente.......
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/3791/graficomedicin21072012.png
> Bueno, vamos a ver en que le pifié ahora..... jajajja. Lo tomo con  humor, porque de todo esto y a pesar de todo, voy a terminar  aprendiendo,,, Abrazo y aguardo comentarios....
> Pd: En los 48Hz es .430 la medición.


EDIT: he confundido el metodo de medicion de ArKanGel, pensaba que era otro (esto me pasa por no leer).Mensaje innecesario, no lo tomen en cuenta 

Un saludo.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Jorger, nada es innecesario, por lo menos cuando se trata de ayudar. Te agradezco el tiempo del mensaje, el tiempo de la posible explicación del error y el tiempo para la corrección del mismo. En verdad les estoy muy agradecido por toda la ayuda que me están brindando...... Se mucho mas de lo que sabía hace unos días y eso es gracias a su apoyo y ayuda..... Para ustedes....


----------



## detrakx

Hola Arkangel, en un principio con la prueba de 1v y la R de 10ohms. 155mA me parece demasiado error. es 50% y es bastante. Puede ser que el tester tenga poca bateria. 
Por otra parte en la planilla de excel donde pones los valores. Esta Mal.

Recuerda que al utilizar la R de 10 ohms es la referencia. Por lo tanto al saber la caida tension y el valor de R, obtenemos el valor de la corriente. Y como es un circuito serie la corriente es igual para todos los componentes, es decir la resistencia y parlante.

Ahora si quieres hacer bien esa planilla de excel, tienes que hacer lo siguiente.
dividir el valor de tension, por el valor de la R.
Por ejemplo: (segun los datos que obtuvistes)
Para 30Hz ;          0.543v / 10 ohms = 0.0543A = 54.3mA 

Ahora necesitamos saber el valor de tension en el parlante. 
Que es  1v - 0.543v= 0.457v

Entonces 0.457v / 0.0543A = 8.41 ohms (impedancia a 30Hz)

Luego haces lo mismo con los demas valores a otras frecuencias.

Bueno espero que eso te aclare el panorama. 

Saludos.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Bueno, gracias detrakx, Sergio etc, etc, por toda su ayuda. Volví despues de un tiempo por problemas personales, pero bueno, acá medí nuevamente todos los valores como me guiaste detrakx y creo que se parece mas a las curvas que he visto por ahí.... creo 






Ahora a ver lo de L1 y L2 y etc, etc, etc, 
Bueno espero comentarios como siempre y les agradezco como siempre su valioso tiempo y espero devolver en algún momento algo del conocimiento que me brindan, Gracias!!!!


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Perdón...... pero estos valores de donde debería sacarlos?

Son los L1 y L2? F1 y F2? Que son?
Bueno creo que me faltan cada vez menos datos, o cada vez los saco peor.... ?
jajajjja perdón, humor.
Abrazo gente y gratitud a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si vos usás esa planilla y cargás los valores en las celdas sombreadas, todos los otros valores te los calcula la planilla. De todas formas tenés que leer el artículo de ESP por que Fh y Fi están calculadas en un punto diferente (-6dB y NO a los -3dB como se hace normalmente) para facilitar la medición y aumentar la exactitud del cálculo.
Ya te lo dije antes: dejá de darle vueltas al asunto y usá esa planilla que te dá TODO lo necesario. Si querés relevar la curva de impedancia, usá el ARTA y dos cables con dos resistencias y listo.
En caso contrario, leé los papers de Small (está el link en la primera página) para entender que es lo que usa en las mediciones.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo y respuesta ezavalla. Y por favor no tomes a mal el que no haya hecho como me indicastes anteriormente, es solo que voy comprendiendo de a poco las cosas y voy haciendo de a poco lo que voy entendiendo. Se que para vos es algo sencillo y me lo decís para que no me complique, pero estuve leyendo lo del ARTA y en verdad para vos son 2 resistencias y listo, para mí no es tan sencillo. Todo lo que esta en ingles lo fuí traduciendo, pero el traductor a veces dice cualquier verdura y mi ingles no es tan bueno. Medí las cosas en esta planilla porque me pareció bastante sencilla de completar con los valores que fui midiendo, de hecho todos los valores que puse son los de mi parlante, salvo esos que marqué en rojo (Todos los demás son los de mi parlante) ... Los valores que busco son para ver que caja me recomienda el winsdl, ya que quiero armarlas. Bueno, un gran abrazo y gracias.......


----------



## Mastodonte Man

hola amigos, apenas compre 2 pares de bocinas de 12" marca J&B y quiero sacarle los parametros, pero la verdad ya estube aqui como 3 horas y aun no me salen bien los calculos.

Tengo esto:

Re: 7.6Ω
Rs: 11.4Ω
Vs: 0.651v
Is: 10.5263
Im: 2.6315
Rm: 0.2462
r0: 4.0001
Ir: 5.2630
Vr: 59.9982
Fs: 1Hz
Vm: 0.003

No se si esta todo mal y tampoco entiendo en donde se calcula Qms, Qes y Qts.

Cuando lo quiero sacar todo con la hoja de calculos de excel, me faltan cosas para que quede llena.

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Ya entendi lo de Qms, Qes y Qts, lo saque simplemente cambiando 	"√(Fl * Fh)" por "Fs" ya que dicen que es lo mismo.

Qms: 2.0000

Qes: 0.2666

Qts: 0.2352


----------



## osk_rin

pues yo ando en esas cosas apenas pero fs de 1hz????? creo que eso ya esta mal


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Fs = 1Hz

Lo saque asi:

http://sound.westhost.com/tsp.htm

En este link dice (por donde ya casi se calculan por parametros Qms, etc) ---Ajuste la frecuencia hasta que la tensión en la resistencia alcanza un valor nulo (nivel mínimo). Sin cambiar nada, mida cuidadosamente la frecuencia y la tensión en la resistencia ...

Frecuencia= Fs

Tensión en la resistencia= Vm

Cuando hiba en 1Hz, la resistencia tenia 0.003v, osea casi nulo, esta esto bien o me autocuatrapie???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, ya intente comprender todo y me salio :

Fs: 38Hz
Vm: 0.158v

Y esto modifico todos mis datos, los ingrese al programa y me salio esto que adjunto, pero ahora no se como hacerle para que me de medidas del bafle .

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No te va a dar "las medidas del baffle"!!! Lo que te va a dar es el VOLUMEN del baffle, y vos luego elegís las medidas que te gusten para lograr ese volumen.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK, pero entonces en donde me sale el volumen de la caja???  En la tabla excel que calcula todo, hay una parte que dice "Calculate Vas", ahi dice algo de volumen de la caja, es ese el que debo tomar???

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Mi tabla excel con los datos la subi arriba en archivo .rar


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes mastonte man, lo que te calcula la tabla son los parametros del parlante, estos datos los vas a tener que cargar en el winisd u otro programa para calculo de cajas acusticas y ahi si vas a obtener el volumen del recinto acustico. un abrazo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK, en el programa de WIN ISD puse los daatos y me salio que una caja de 18.09L , pero variando los Litros en la pestaña BOX, me di cuenta que con 60L, los -3dB estan en 28Hz y el punto mas alto (+3dB) estan en 46Hz.
como hago para calcular medidas que me den esos 60 litros???

Perdonen esque es la primera vez que trato de sacar estos parametros y no se si lo que hago esta bien

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Si el bafle tiene 40cm de ancho, 50cm de alto y 30cm de fondo, entonces 40x50x30= 60,000 osea 60L

Estan bien estas medidas???


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes mastodonte, mira cuando vas pasando de ´pantallas en el winisd vas a ver que hay una que te  dice alineamiento. en esta modifica el tipo del mismo y vas a obtener distintas curvas dentro de un alineamiento standart.  si vos modificas los litros de la caja te vas a ir de los parametros de alineamiento. el program lo que te da es el volumen y la sintonia para las caracteristicas de tu parlante. si vos lo llevas a un volumen prefijado por vos podras ver como se comporta, pero tendras que chequear un monton de datos mas como excursion del cono al variar la potencia, frec. de sintonia de la caja (si esta por debajo o arriba de la fs del parlante) velocidad del aire en el port. etc. etc. Pero por lo que entiendo vos tenes el bafle ya armado ?   subi las curvas del winisd para poder ver que te da y que queres modificar vos. asi tratamos de orientarte. un saludo.sergio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ezavalla dijo:


> No te va a dar "las medidas del baffle"!!! Lo que te va a dar es el VOLUMEN del baffle, y vos luego elegís las medidas que te gusten para lograr ese volumen.


  Yo había entendido que ya estaban en el WinISD cuando dijo que las había subido al "programa"   

Te pregunto: ya has medido el *Vas*???
Por que sin ese parámetro no vas a poder obtener el volumen de la caja, y para medirlo tenés que hacer una caja de 30-40 lts y volver a medir todo, o bien tenés que aplicar el método que carga masas en el cono para bajar la Fs.
Te lo pregunto por que es muuuy raro que te dé un volumen de caja tan chico para un parlante de 12"...y me parece que no has cargado ningún valor en la parte derecha de la planilla EXCEL que subiste. Sin embargo, parecen razonables los valores de la mitad izquierda de la imagen.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo, el programa me dio una caja de 18.09L desde el principio con los datos de mi parlante, lo subo.

Lo que todabia no acabo de entender es como sacar los 18.09L en medidas del bafle, seria alto x ancho x profundo???

SALUDOS!!!



Hey amigo ezavalla, el Vas no lo he medido, pero la plantilla excel me dio 6.50L en Vas al meter todos los demas datos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hey amigo ezavalla, el Vas no lo he medido, pero la plantilla excel me dio 6.50L en Vas al meter todos los demas datos.


Pero es que la planilla tiene unos valores puestos "por defecto" para que las celdas no estén vacías y genere un error.
Tenés que medir el Vas *obligatoriamente *y eso lleva un poco de trabajo. Seguí leyendo la página de ESP que ahí está perfectamente explicado, y si tenés dudas consultá de nuevo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Dehecho ya la lei toda completa y veo que para el vas necesito armar una caja para hacer las mediciones y ahora no tengo dinero para hacer esa caja, apenas y tengo dinero para  hacer la que queria armar para mis bafles.

SALUDOS!!1


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK, pero hay otro método que no requiere la caja (pero si más cuidado en la medición) *que consiste en agregar peso al cono del parlante* y repetir algunas medidas para cargarlas en la segunda "versión" de la planilla, y también está mas o menos descripta en un tema del foro (*acá*). Creo que te conviene esa técnica, por que incluso es la que utiliza el ARTA para medir con la compu.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Amigo Ezavalla, calcule el Vas y me salio asi:

Vas: 275,952,376.3 suena a que esta mal, no???

Lo saque de aqui http://sound.westhost.com/tsp.htm en el metodo 2 de medicion, le puse al cono 22g de peso y la nueva frecuencia de resonancia fue 32Hz. El diametro de mi bocina fue de 24cm y el radio de 12cm.
Despues saque 
A: 452.3904
M: 53.6380
CMS: 9.4090
Vas: 275,952,376.3

Serian 275.95L ???

Al poner el Vas en WIN ISD dice que mi caja debe tener 767,98L, esta bien esto???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Amigo Ezavalla, calcule el Vas y me salio asi:
> 
> Vas: 275,952,376.3 suena a que esta mal, no???
> 
> Lo saque de aqui http://sound.westhost.com/tsp.htm en el metodo 2 de medicion, le puse al cono 22g de peso y la nueva frecuencia de resonancia fue 32Hz. El diametro de mi bocina fue de 24cm y el radio de 12cm.
> Despues saque
> A: 452.3904
> M: 53.6380
> CMS: 9.4090
> Vas: 275,952,376.3
> 
> Serian 275.95L ???
> 
> Al poner el Vas en WIN ISD dice que mi caja debe tener 767,98L, esta bien esto???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


Y...habría que ver las unidades, por que dosmil millones de litros es medio como mucho..no? 
767 lts de volumen parece "razonable" dado el Qts gigante que tiene ese parlante, pero con el volumen solo no alcanza...hay que saber si la caja que has elegido es bass-reflex o sellada, hay que ver las curvas de respuesta...en fin, hay que analizar los resultados con la evidencia en la mano.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigo, gracias por seguir respondiendome, esque en verdad quiero que estos bafles queden profesionales con su valiosa ayuda.
Subo el archivo de Win ISD que uso con mi bocina y aparte unas capturas de pantalla de los parametros, haber si esque me pudieras hechar la mano en cuanto a la caja.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que tenés que hacer es probar varios tipos de cajas diferentes y evaluar cual va mejor. Cuando creás el proyecto te pregunta que tipo de caja vas a usar, y en que has posteado has elegido un caja cerrada (closed) que es la que recomienda el WinISD basado en el EBP, pero podrías probar con cajas bass-reflex (vented) de diferentes ajustes para ver que sale.
Como no has subido el archivo .wdr del modelo del parlante, no puedo hacerlo en mi PC (ni tengo tiempo hoy ), pero asegurate que el Vas esté en *litros *en el modelo, por que la imagen que subiste muestra que está en *m³* y luego aparece en litros, así que no sé que pasa .
De todas maneras, parecen coherentes los resultados que te han dado...y la caja que te ha salido tiene un pico importante en la respuesta, que se va a agrandar y subir en frecuencia cuando achiqués la caja, por que está muy grande. En resumen, con una caja sellada podés esperar un pico de 6dB o más sobre los 55Hz, cosa que es consistente con los parámetros T/S que has medido, y va a tener buenos graves sin mucho esfuerzo en el amplificador.
De todas formas, yo probaría con una caja bass-reflex para ver que sucede.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigo, ya probe con cajas ventiladas, con las de 4to orden y 6to orden (o algo asi) y en todas se peor excepto en la ventilada, en esa puedo obtener el pico de +4dB en 49Hz, solo que las ventilaciones deben tener 10cm de diametro y 110cm de largo  y ademas la caja deberia ser de 1078.48 Litros.
Ya cambie eso de m³ a Litros y no se modifico nada. Creo que la mejor caja seria cerrada de 765.85 Litros y asi en -3dB pasa en 31.5Hz y el +4dB en 51.7Hz

Otra cosa, entonces las medidas de la caja la obtengo multiplicando alto x ancho x profundo???
 y la multiplicacion deberia darme 766,000 en total??? o como

SALUDOS!!!

PD: No he podido subir el archivo .wdr porque me aparece con un candadito y dice que no lo puedo copiar, pero en el .rar que subi arriba, saque unas capturas de pantalla de los parametros por si quieren armar el modelo de mi bocina en el programa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. pero 767 lts es una caja MUUY GRANDE! Ahora que tenés el diseño de caja cerrada, probá de reducir el volumen para que veas cuanto aumenta el pico y hasta que frecuencia sube, con la idea de tener una caja "mas manejable" en cuanto a tamaño.

Por otra parte, litro=dm³ así que si tenés las medidas de la caja en cm, multiplicá ancho x alto x largo y el resultado *dividilo en 1000* y te va a dar litros.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

766 litros es una megamostrosidad de cajonazo, bajale los litros y ve que respuesta puedes obtner por que con esos litros es imposible, te vas a gastar mas plata en madera que en todo lo demas 



Tambien puedes fijar las medidas de alto o ancho o profuncidad y despejas de la ecuacion la que te haga falta, esto en caso de que desees colocar la caja en un lugar que esta fisicamente disponible para ellas


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigo, estube jugando con los Litros de la caja y con 300Litros es con lo que parece quedar mejor.
Con -3dB esta en 36.6Hz, con +0dB esta en 41.7Hz y el pico de +4.7dB esta en 59Hz.
Como ves, seguira teniendo buen bajeo???

Con las medidas de la caja de 300L, puse 100cm de Alto, 50cm de ancho y 60cm de fondo (esque tambien llevara medio y tweeter, entonces la altura no se vera tan mal).

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Otra duda, la medida del bafle debe ser interna??? (Por ejemplo los 100cm de alto deben ser por dentro y por fuera deberia medir 103.8cm si uso madero de 18mm)?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, son medidas internas.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Con las medidas de la caja de 300L, puse 100cm de Alto, 50cm de ancho y 60cm de fondo (esque tambien llevara medio y tweeter, entonces la altura no se vera tan mal).



300 litros aun sigue siendo un cajonazo!!! yo creo que lo mas manejable es hasta 100 Litros, yo llegue a hacer una caja de 75 litros y eran enormes, casi que el tamaño de unas de miniteca, si el sonido que estas haciendo es para miniteca me parece que no hay problema, pero si es para audio en casa me parece que esteticamente van a ser unos cajonazos, pero si te gustan excelente!!! no soy quien para decirte que no los hagas.

Yo creo que podrias disminuirle aun mas el volumen por la frecuencia de corte que tienes a 300 lts, con un corte a 50 o 60hz vas a sacar buen bajeo



Por cierto que tendras que reforzarlas bastante bien pues por la estructura paralelepipeda de tu caja, la presion interna hara que la caja irradie sonido como si fuera otro bajo mas, pero desfasado y el cual emitirá unos ecos feos que lo que hacen es ensuciar el sonido


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpa amigo, a que te refieres con reforsarlas para que no hagan ecos feos??? Solo poner maderas gruesas y forrar por dentro el bafle con algun material???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## osk_rin

algo asi...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Eso mismo que dijo oskrin


----------



## detrakx

Buenas, respecto a lo de los refuerzos es relativo al manejo de potencia. 
Siempre realice todas mis cajas con aglomerados de 15 y 18mm, con listones internos para garantizar la rigidez del bafle. Sin embargo con el tiempo me di cuenta que para subs de baja potencia no era necesario los refuerzos. 
Adentro tienes que colocar material abosorbente tipo lana de vidrio o fieltro por lo menos 3 caras internas del bafle. 
Como mencionan los colegas, mas de 100 litros te queda un cajonazo, que parece un lavarropa. Y se pone pesado para trasladarlo. 
Si es para la casa, es buena idea buscar algun rincon y adaptarlo en dimensiones, tambien lo podes hacer para que sirva como mesa o para apoyar objetos. En fin hay varias alternativas.
Por otra parte te recomiendo que le apliques un Eq para ajustar el incremento de bajas frecuencias. tal como muestra el Winsd.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok amigo, el ecualizador que le debo poner puede ser cualquiera que tenga control de graves???

Pd: hoy acabo de empezar con la caja, pronto subo fotos

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Necesito su ayuda de nuevo :S, ya he terminado el bafle y quedo grande asi que pense si afectaria en algo poner dos bocinas (iguales en marca y modelo) en el bafle, obviamente seria el doble de potencia ya que el ampli trabajaria a 4ohm (cada bocina es de 8ohm).

Si pongo en un solo bafle dos bocinas sonaria mejor??? o sonaria mejor armando mis 4 bafles planeados???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## detrakx

Si pones 2 parlantes en una sola caja, esta deberia tener el doble de volumen interno, para que se mantenga los parametros del diseño. 
Al poner 2 parlantes iguales en paralelo, la impedancia total es la mitad. 
La presion sonora se incrementa 6dB, siempre y cuando el amplificador pueda entragar el doble de corriente.
Para ecualizar el sistema podrias utilizar Este circuito:
http://sound.westhost.com/project28.htm

Saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

el comportamiento variara ya que se calculo un parlante para ese volumen, podrias hacerlo a modo de prueba a ver que te resulta, me imagino lo gigante de la caja acustica, subi una foto por favor para ver las dimensiones


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, le comento que termine un par y el sonido no me termino de gustar al 100%, si suena el bajo pero no como siento que deberia. Los arme con MDF de 18mm 

















Tengo un par de bafles JVC (en las foros salen, son los cafés) miden 93cm x 35cm x 25cm y suenan mejor  
Voy a probar metiendole otra bocina de 12" a cada bafle haber como suenan, me lo recomiendan??? Esque ya se que todo se diseño deacuerdo a una bocina pero no suena muy perron y salio un poco caro el par con la madera y todo como para armar el otro par y que no me convensan denuevo....

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Con ese cajon tan grande debe sacar bajos si o si, si no los saca debe ser el comportamiento del parlante, por dios eso es un cajon enorme, el parlante se ve pequeño. Yo hace tiempo arme unas cajas cerradas y no me convencieron, asi que las modifique para bass reflex y me quede atonito con la cantidad de SPL que te da un sistema reflex con respecto a la cerrada, claro eso tambien depende del parlante que tengas. A mi parecer el mejor provecho se le saca a un woofer en caja cerrada siempre y cuando corte muy abajo evitando asi desfases feos, parlantes medios en cajas reflex para evitar distorsion por las presiones internas y agudos en cualquiera, depende del fabricante.

Esas cajas son grandes, deben sacar buen bajo si el woofer lo permite, si tienes algun microfono mide su respuesta para que sepas mas o menos que puede estar pasando.



Los jvc son reflex, alli se ve el port! por eso deben sonar un poco mas duro y con un bajo predominante si son boom box, o bueno, cualquier configuracion reflex, deberias aislar los otros dos parlantes que tienes dentro de los cajones que hicistes para evitar que las presiones internas interfieran con el trabajo normal que deberian tener.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok amigo, gracias por comentar sobre mis cajas y mi duda ahora es que si las hago con ventilacion y suenan feo, perdere mucho dinero. Por ahora suenan bien pero sin bajo profundo, podra ser el ampli??? Cual me recomiendan???
Tiene woofer de 8ohm de 12" dice 500w
Medio de 8 ohm de 5" dice 100w
Tweeter bala de 4" dice 200w

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Se puede saber que es un "bajo profundo"?
El baffle no va a inventar mas graves que los que vos le pongas, y tal como está construido, debe tener un refuerzo importante sobre los 60Hz, que ya te dije que es típico de estos parlantes en ese tipo de cajas, sobre los 50Hz ya comienzan a atenuar.
Como vos nunca posteaste los resultados de evaluar el parlante en una caja bass-reflex, tengo que suponer que lo que mejor anda en tu diseño es la caja sellada, y esas cajas no te van "a volar la peluca" como una BR, pero SI vas a tener "mejores" graves no-retumbones. Si vos pensás usar la caja para poner música en fiestas y esas cosas (no sé para que las vas a usar)...vas a estar muy complicado con este diseño de caja, por que no son las que se utilizan ahora para esas cosas. Ahora bien, si solo querés usarlas en tu hogar para escuchar música... probablemente tengás que trabajar "electronicamente" para bajar 20 o 25Hz la Fc del baffle y lograr mejor reproducción de frecuencias graves.

En resumen, esto es como todo: hay que saber para que se usa, hay que conocer los límites de ese contexto, y hay que saber que hacer si la "cosa" no funciona.

PD: Si hubieras avisado que estabas muy limitado de dinero y apurado con las cajas, tal vez te podríamos haber recomendado alguna alternativa para ganar *algo* de tiempo. Pero vos no presentaste los diseños BR que te pedí hace un par de días, y con el conocimiento a medias te mandaste a construir las cajas.... me parece que ahora no podés estar preocupado por lo que "podría pasar", sino que tenés que resolver el problema que vos mismo te has creado


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK amigo, gracias por la "paciencia" que me tienes jeje. Pues cuando empeze a armar estas cajas, se supone que yo vi que era la mejor caja que le quedaba, pero bueno lo hecho hecho esta.
Solo me queda preguntar si esque hay algun crossover y amplificador que me puedan recomendar para hacer que estas cajas suenen con graves que casi "vuelen la peluca".
Los datos de las bocinas son:
Woofer: 8 ohm de 12" dice 500w PMPO
Medio: 8 ohm de 5" dice 100w PMPO
Tweeter bala de 4" dice 200w PMPO

Por ahora los estoy alimentando con un minicomponente SONY GENEZY que trabaja a 8ohm pero no se bien que potencia entrega.
(consume 120v/440W)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

A mi se me hace que el problema son los altavoces (Aunado al calculo "Superficial" del recinto acústico).

Si era tu primera inversión, debiste de haber hecho el esfuerzo de adquirir unos buenos woofers de marca. (Peavey, Eminence, etc). Ya que con Woofers "PMPO" nunca se obtienen buenos resultados.

Me extraña. Al ser compatriota, y como dice "México" Supongo que estás en el Centro del País. Ahí hay infinidad de Woofers de buena calidad a precios de envidia. Acá en Veracruz uno sufre para conseguir cosas decentes.

Te recomendaría, buscar el Peavey PRO 12. Un Woofer BBB para sistemas de PA. Ideal para iniciar y ya tiene los parámetros indicados para hacerle la caja a la medida. Sin dar mucha vuelta con las mediciones y obteniendo un rendimiento aceptable. (El máximo rendimiento se obtiene midiendo los parámetros *Reales* del altavoz, ya que aún siendo 2 altavoces del mismo modelo, hay variaciones entre ellos).

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK amigo, gracias por la "paciencia" que me tienes jeje. Pues cuando empeze a armar estas cajas, se supone que yo vi que era la mejor caja que le quedaba, pero bueno lo hecho hecho esta.


Era la "mejor" según tu conocimiento , pero si hubieras esperado y respondido es probable que hubieran otras alternativas tan buenas o mejores.



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Solo me queda preguntar si esque hay algun crossover y amplificador que me puedan recomendar para hacer que estas cajas suenen con graves que casi "vuelen la peluca".
> Los datos de las bocinas son:
> Woofer: 8 ohm de 12" dice 500w PMPO
> Medio: 8 ohm de 5" dice 100w PMPO
> Tweeter bala de 4" dice 200w PMPO


Para saber si se puede hacer algo.... hay que medir! Esto no funciona con la bola de cristal. Y esos datos son poco menos que inútiles, asi que con ellos no vamos a ninguna parte.
Lo primero para hacer, es desconectar el woofer del crossover y volver a medir la Fs y el Qts con el parlante puesto en la caja y esta bien sellada.



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Por ahora los estoy alimentando con un minicomponente SONY GENEZY que trabaja a 8ohm pero no se bien que potencia entrega.(consume 120v/440W)


Sin palabras 

Pregunta: Que crossover está usando???


----------



## Mastodonte Man

El positivo del tweeter lleva un capacitor de 5uF NP en serie, el positivo del medio lleva un capacitor de 6.8uF NP en serie con una resistencia de 3.3Ω/5W y el positivo del woofer va directo a la entrada de señal.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Ahora bien, si solo querés usarlas en tu hogar para escuchar música... probablemente tengás que trabajar "electronicamente" para bajar 20 o 25Hz la Fc del baffle y lograr mejor reproducción de frecuencias graves.



Que me corrijan si estoy equivocado pero creo que seria utilizar transformada de linkwitz 



> PD: Si hubieras avisado que estabas muy limitado de dinero y apurado con las cajas, tal vez te podríamos haber recomendado alguna alternativa para ganar algo de tiempo. Pero vos no presentaste los diseños BR que te pedí hace un par de días, y con el conocimiento a medias te mandaste a construir las cajas....



Craso error compañero! como dice ezavalla! nunca cortes la madera antes de haber revisado todos los tipos de confguraciones posibles que te podria ofrecer el winisd, ademas de las recomendaciones mas que valiosas de personas como Ezavalla, Juanfilas o de Antonio y de otras personas que saben mucho y ya tienen mucha experiencia en cuanto al tema. Bueno, lo bueno de equivocarse es que se aprende de los errores, asi nos salgan un poco caros



> Por ahora los estoy alimentando con un minicomponente SONY GENEZY que trabaja a 8ohm pero no se bien que potencia entrega.(consume 120v/440W)



Sony Genezi, dudo mucho que entreguen mas de 60WRMS por canal, seria bueno que busques el modelo especifico de el y busques su manual, deberian de aportar ese dato en su manual.

Las cajas te quedaron muy bien terminadas, veo que no usaste tornillos, me imagino que con sargentos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Que me corrijan si estoy equivocado pero creo que seria utilizar transformada de linkwitz


Nop, no te equivocás, pero no sé si usar la TL o algún filtro/ecualizador con refuerzo de graves.... total, si lo que quiere es que "se le vuele la peluca", eso y la calidad no van muy de la mano que digamos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Sony Genezi, dudo mucho que entreguen mas de 60WRMS por canal, seria bueno que busques el modelo especifico de el y busques su manual, deberian de aportar ese dato en su manual.
> 
> Las cajas te quedaron muy bien terminadas, veo que no usaste tornillos, me imagino que con sargentos



El manual dice que usa un STK412-750E, solo encontre que este IC entrega 2x250W a 6Ω con THD10%.

A los bafles les puse varios tornillos de 2 pulgadas gruesos, si se ven en las fotos.



ezavalla dijo:


> Nop, no te equivocás, pero no sé si usar la TL o algún filtro/ecualizador con refuerzo de graves....


Y por cual deberia usar??? esque quiero que suenen bien, aunque ya haya hecho destrosos con lo del "adelantamiento del proyecto". 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Y por cual deberia usar??? esque quiero que suenen bien, aunque ya haya hecho destrosos con lo del "adelantamiento del proyecto".


Tenés dos problemas serios:
1- El ajuste del parlante a la caja y la única forma de solucionarlo en con filtrado activo (o cambiando la caja ), pero lo primero es mas barato.
2- El crossover, que verdaderamente da pena. No entiendo como es posible que con todos los temas y referencias que hay en el foro que dicen como calcular un crossover, le hayas puesto esos caps y resistencias y no estés filtrando el woofer.

Así que vas a tener que seguir analizando y midiendo, y ya te dije lo que tenías que medir un par de posts mas atrás... pero si no me prestás atención....bueno...


----------



## fxosfxos

Hola, hé revizado todo lo indicado pero me estanco en la parte de ¿CÓMO? encontrar los puntos F1 y F2 a los costados de Fs.  Ya estoy cansado de buscar y buscar en la red pero siempre encuentro fórmulas y fórmulas pero no una explicación práctica así como cuando se busca la frecuencia de resonancia.  Desde ya gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## juanfilas

fxosfxos dijo:


> Hola, hé revizado todo lo indicado pero me estanco en la parte de ¿CÓMO? encontrar los puntos F1 y F2 a los costados de Fs. Ya estoy cansado de buscar y buscar en la red pero siempre encuentro fórmulas y fórmulas pero no una explicación práctica así como cuando se busca la frecuencia de resonancia. Desde ya gracias por la ayuda.


 
No se si leiste este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
Pero tal ves con ese método se te haga mas fácil sacar los T/S


----------



## fxosfxos

Gracias juanfilas por tu dato, no había pensado que había software gratuito disponible para "sacar" estos famosos parámetros, dí una leída al link que me indicas y te agreadezco infinito por tu ayuda.



Gracias otra vez juanfilas, me ha servido de mucho tu ayuda.  Abrazo.


----------



## maton00

Por ahi me compre estos parlantes......(NS6-255-8A)
¿Como ven estas graficas?..¿me podrian ayudar a entender esto?
1.-¿Como o que debo esperar o buscar(En la grafica y fisicamente)?
2.-¿Que es lo optimo?
3.-Si pongo dos o tres parlantes en una misma caja...
¿Debo agragrle divisiones? (cabe destacar que no estarian filtradas o sea irian conectadas en serie-paralelo segun sea la impedancia optima)
¿Qué ocurre cuando mas de un parlante es puesto en un mismo cajón compartiendo la misma señal? 
4.-¿Puedo sintonizar la caja a aprox 50hz?
(Entra en conflicto con 1 y 2)

PD:el parlante segun el datasheet dise actuar de 55hz (FO) a ≈5.5 Khz asi que calcularia un filtro de aprox 4 khz de corte para un tweeter.por ahi no hay tanta duda.
El cajón en la medida de lo posible andara por los 70 lts, por eso las dudas de las divisiones y en defecto podria poner hasta dos bocinas por cajón
El Xlim es de aprox 3.9mm
Que opinan de esta calculadora de Bafles:
http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/Box/
¿Saben que es lo que calcula?
(Que trata de simular o que toma como referencia)
El zip contiene un archivo WinISD PRo Alpha con las graficas que pude calcular
Saludos !

Y espero me puedan ayudar aunque sea con consejos y referencias


----------



## juanfilas

maton00 básicamente estas preguntado la teoría completa de los transductores electroacústicos  
Rápidamente te pudo decir que son muy buenos parlantes y que están de oferta en Madisound, por otro lado, te recomiendo que con el buscador del foro busques mis mensajes (soluciones a problemas acústicos parte...) que ahi tenes bastante de interpretación de gráficas.

No podes sintonizar a 50hz ya que la fs es de 55hz con suerte, ahí vas a tener que medir los TS (ahora no hay excusas para no hacerlo)y calcular la caja óptima, no te preocupes si usas uno, dos o tres parlantes, el soft (el mejor es Winisd) te deja poner la cantidad de parlantes.

Saludos!


----------



## maton00

juanfilas dijo:


> maton00 básicamente estas preguntado la teoría completa de los transductores electroacústicos
> Rápidamente te pudo decir que son muy buenos parlantes y que están de oferta en Madisound, por otro lado, te recomiendo que con el buscador del foro busques mis mensajes (soluciones a problemas acústicos parte...) que ahi tenes bastante de interpretación de gráficas.
> 
> No podes sintonizar a 50hz ya que la fs es de 55hz con suerte, ahí vas a tener que medir los TS (ahora no hay excusas para no hacerlo)y calcular la caja óptima, no te preocupes si usas uno, dos o tres parlantes, el soft (el mejor es Winisd) te deja poner la cantidad de parlantes.
> 
> Saludos!





> Rápidamente te pudo decir que son muy buenos parlantes y que están de oferta en Madisound


sip es que ya tengo en mi poder unos 8 ejemplares....

Gracias por la ayuda juan .. por ahi estaba experimentando con 60 y 58 hz y parece asentuarse (la grafica) muy por encima de los 4 o 5 db con una frec de -3db de aprox 50 ± 5 hz y segun veo parece ser que esta muy por encima del promedio comun de un 6.5 inclusive de un 8 pero por ahi tengo un tanto de dudas....


----------



## fxosfxos

Hola, no entiendo muy bien como sacar las frecuencias Fl y Fh, si me podrías explicar bien eso por favor te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## juanfilas

fxosfxos dijo:


> Hola, no entiendo muy bien como sacar las frecuencias Fl y Fh, si me podrías explicar bien eso por favor te lo agradecería mucho.



Si estas arrancando con las mediciones de TS te recomiendo que primero te familiarices con este método que es mucho mas simple:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
y luego con mas experiencia leas este hilo entero que tiene muchísima info útil pero un poco mas compleja.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

ya medi los parametros ts gracias al tuto de el master juan filas ahora viene la caja ya hice ahi algunas pruabas pero como no soy experto en eso es pido un poco de ayuda 

pero bueno ya tenogo una caja con un volumen de 17 L y estaba tratando de hacer milagros con ella, asi es que, si alguien me puede hechar una manita con esa caja, o es mas recomendable hacerse una nueva, agradeceria mucho de su valiosa ayuda 

aqui les dejo el archivo winisd:


----------



## AntonioAA

Que volumen y sintonia te recomienda el winIsd ? A simple vista parece un poco chica tu caja ... es la que llaman "Super boom" esa respuesta...


----------



## osk_rin

gracias antonio.
no entendi XD


AntonioAA dijo:


> es la que llaman "Super boom" esa respuesta...


por otra parte, les comento que la caja la hice de ese volumen, porque practicamente copie las medidas de la caja original donde venia montado ese parlante 
Y esto es lo que me tira por defecto el winisd:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> por otra parte, les comento que la caja la hice de ese volumen, porque practicamente copie las medidas de la caja original donde venia montado ese parlante
> Y esto es lo que me tira por defecto el winisd:


El WinISD no tira nada "por defecto"  sino que el te elige algún ajuste. Donde dice *Choose Aligment* el WinISDte marca uno que dá la respuesta mas plana posible para ese parlante, pero en el cuadro desplegable hay otras opciones que en el algún tema puse una explicación, y TENES que seleccionar otra y probar alternativas para ver si se aproxima más a lo que vos querés... o nó .

De todas formas, esa respuesta es muy buena desde el punto de vista HiFi... de no ser por que la caja es un poco grande.. pero no demasiado


----------



## AntonioAA

Tremenda diferencia entre una y otra , no? 
Yo probaria un volumen intermedio y sintonia mas alta , con la que te da el WinIsd me parece que el cono va a bailar de lo lindo !


----------



## osk_rin

ezavalla dijo:


> De todas formas, esa respuesta es muy buena desde el punto de vista HiFi... de no ser por que la caja es un poco grande.. pero no demasiado


EZ tiene razón
de hecho no es tan grande la caja seria de 38.7X38.7X38.7cm, lo que me preocupa es que esta sintonizada a 38 hz y la fs de mi parlante es de 49hz y según el winisd no supera la Xmax que determine era de 4.5mm



AntonioAA dijo:


> Tremenda diferencia entre una y otra , no?
> Yo probaria un volumen intermedio y sintonia mas alta , con la que te da el WinIsd me parece que el cono va a bailar de lo lindo !



el cono  y si no le aplico mucha potencia? y ya probe modificando litro por litro para una frecuencia de 50hz y no puedo aplanar la curva 

pues vuelvo a poner los t/s calculados anteriormente:


		Código:
	

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 48.52 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1211.80 uH
L2  = 1498.30 uH
R2  = 5.00 ohms
Qt  = 0.52
Qes = 0.60
Qms = 4.09
Mms = 31.82 grams
Rms = 2.370075 kg/s
Cms = 0.000338 m/N
Vas = 21.71 liters
Sd= 213.82 cm^2
Bl  = 8.029031 Tm
ETA = 0.40 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 91.09 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 21.00 grams
Diameter= 16.50 cm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> EZ tiene razón
> de hecho no es tan grande la caja seria de 38.7X38.7X38.7cm, lo que me preocupa es que esta sintonizada a 38 hz y la fs de mi parlante es de 49hz y *según el winisd no supera la Xmax que determine era de 4.5mm*


Andá a la oreja SIGNAL y cambiale la potencia de la señal, que normalmente es de 1W y llevala a 10W y andá probando que sucede con la excursión del parlante.
Para subir la fcia de sintonía podés acortar el tubo, pero también te va a cambiar el ajuste, así que vas a tener que verificar si no se vá todo al diablo.

A mí me ha sucedido con algunos modelos de parlantes, que -EN SIMULACIONES- aún estando sintonizado por debajo de la fs, la capacidad de manejo de potencia es mejor que sintonizando a fs o por encima... pero solo para algunos modelos.


----------



## osk_rin

58L - 38hz- 10w Xmax 6mm

eso es lo que se ve en la gráfica al aumentar 10w la potencia


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dice el Profe, si a la frecuencia de sintonia la excursion del cono es LA MENOR , puede usarse como recurso en caso de parlantes muy coneadores ... si bien los usos y costumbres recomiendan no hacerlo.

Importante lo de la potencia!! sino siempre da bien ...

Lo simule con 45 lts y Fb=45 Hz y me gusta mucho ... ese pico en 50 que te da nunca es tan asi en la realidad.


----------



## osk_rin

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como dice el Profe, si a la frecuencia de sintonia la excursion del cono es LA MENOR , puede usarse como recurso en caso de parlantes muy coneadores ... si bien los usos y costumbres recomiendan no hacerlo.
> 
> Importante lo de la potencia!! sino siempre da bien ...
> 
> Lo simule con 45 lts y Fb=45 Hz y me gusta mucho ... ese pico en 50 que te da nunca es tan asi en la realidad.



muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de probar con la simulacion Antonio 

porlo que veo queda un poco mas de 2 db pero a mis conocimientos la curva se ve mas plana 
y ese es el pico que mencionas verdad?

no rebasa tanto la Xmax creo que haré esa caja, la actual la usare para otro woofercito que tengo por ahi 

una ultima consulta ese port de 5cm (2") esta bien o necesito uno mas amplio?


----------



## AntonioAA

Si, la regla empirica es que debe tener un diametro al menos 1/3 del parlante . En tu caso queda cortito y mas no podria ser .
El winiIsd te da la velocidad del "viento" en el port , y hay un limite que conviene no sobrepasar para evitar que haga ruido.


----------



## osk_rin

pues ahora que ya aprendi a medir los T/S no me pude quedar con la curiosidad de que rayos habia hecho con mis baflecitos estos de aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/693321/ _
y medi sus ts, y al ingresar sus datos, me di cuenta de esto:






se ve claramente el pico, lo que me sorprendio fue que la FS de esos parlantes es de 77Hz y yo por coincidencia los tenia en 82 como se ve ahi jeje, y pues no suena tan mal, dado que el volumen interno de las cajas es de 5.5 litros, 

que les parece???

imagen tamaño completo:
http://i49.tinypic.com/s2fkup.jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> *que les parece???*
> imagen tamaño completo:
> http://i49.tinypic.com/s2fkup.jpg


Y... es como todo en la ingeniería (aparte de que tenés muuuucha suerte ). El diseño de un baffle tiene un montón de compromisos, los cuales acabás de encontrar ,  y uno de ellos es el volumen final de la caja. Este volumen es un compromiso entre la performance del baffle y el espacio/estética que deba tener, y eso influye cuando tenés que elgir la forma y volumen de la caja. La verdad es que tus baffles son muy chicos en base a lo que dice WinISD, y eso necesariamente empuja la frecuencia de corte a los 82Hz con un pico bastante grande en las inmediaciones. Si las hubieras construido de 20Lts hubieras llegado casi a una octava menos en frecuencia y tal vez podrías evitar el subwoofer y tener una respuesta mucho mas plana. Pero si lo hubieras hecho, también tendrías unos baffles 4 veces mas grandes y mas difíciles de ubicar... además.... donde estaría la diversión de construir los baffles, medir los parlantes, encontrar la razón por la que suenan como lo hacen y todo esto aprendiendo un montón??? 
*Esto no tiene precio!* para todo lo demás existe Mastercard jajajajaja


----------



## osk_rin

claro estimado EZ!!

 He aprendido mucho, y aunque solo haya leído sus artículos "sin calcular a mano nada" donde explica, como porque cuando y donde de estos dichosos parámetros. Pues ha ampliado mi percepción y a concluir que en el buen diseño de estas cosas nada es "casual" 

con respecto a el bafle de haber tenido conocimientos anteriormente, y con esos datos en mano tal vez habría construido unas torrecitas con ese volumen de caja ,   Aunque he probado, y cuando los  bafles los pongo debajo del escritorio de la PC suenan como si  tuviera un sub y los graves se sienten en el cuerpo :O,   
Y ya que ando mas adentrado en estos asuntos a la próxima hago un trabajo mas técnico para obtener resultados más satisfactorios 


       Gracias a todos los máster en estos asuntos  que aportan su tiempo y paciencia para compartir sus conocimientos adquiridos con experiencia, estudios y más


----------



## elcolosanchez

Lord chango!!!!!!!!!! necesito que me ayudes a armar unas cajas para jahro wc6!!! no tengo idea de ninguna medida y no entiendo un pomo! solo se armar la madero y eso! jejeje que medidas de caja me recomendas?


----------



## elcolosanchez

Buenas!!! les dejo lo que me dio el programa! puse las medidas que estan en la base de datos y la caja como tengo en mente hacerla... ahora lo que no se es si esto sonara bien o no? ustedes que dicen?


----------



## AntonioAA

Para el parlante que es ... yo no haria la sintonia tan baja . No se suele hacer por debajo de Fs . Habria que ver como se porta tu cono debajo de ella, me parece exagerado. Yo la subiria por lo menos a 100Hz.


----------



## neider44

tambien deberias tener en cuenta el genero de musica q escuchas  y el tipo de golpe q genere la cansion


----------



## jorger

Vengo a molestar !
Hace dias estoy pensando en hacer un mini bafle, mini de verdad.Os comento.
La idea es hacer una caja de unas dimensiones bastante reducidas, algo que sea bastante portatil y fácil de llevar a un lado a otro y que tenga más calidad de sonido que el teléfono movil (no pido mucho jeje ).Para ello compré hace una semana en eBay, un full rango chino de 2''.Todavía estoy a la espera del paquete que dudo que tarde en llegar.
Exactamente este: http://www.ebay.es/itm/2-Square-Ful...er_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item256f250070

Ahora la gran cuestión.Me gustaría medir los parámetros T/S de dicho altavoz.Aunque sea chinorro quiero saber exactamente lo que tengo.Ah, y dudo mucho que el vendedor posea los parámetros.
Tooodos me diréis que exise el conocido Limp y que ya hay un tema concreto para eso (si, me he mirado como se hace). El problema es que el pc de sobremesa tiene un canal de sonido que no funciona, y la salida de audio del portátil está muerta asique el limp lo tengo que descartar si o si.
Tengo que medir a la antigua y necesito la ayuda de alguien a ser posible.Tengo serias dudas.
Me guio por un mensaje de la primera página del post:



> ..........
> *Obtención de las Q:*
> Para esto si que hace falta la gráfica de Fs, la gráfica  frecuencia-impedancia, ya que necesitamos saber los polos de respuesta  del altavoz.
> Necesitamos saber Fs, Re y Rmax (que es la impedancia a Fs).
> 
> Obtenemos r0=√(Rmax*Re) y nos dará un valor de impedancia (que es la "anchura" a la cual se encuentran los polos F1 y F2.
> Serán las frecuencias que tienen como impedancia, Z=Rmax-(r0/2) (es  decir entrar al revés en la gráfica desde la impedancia a la  frecuencia).
> 
> Qms = Fs*√(Rmax) / (F2-F1)    F2 es el polo mayor que F1, no puede dar negativo.
> Qes = Qms / (Rmax-1)
> Qts=1/((1/Qms)+(1/Qes))   La misma formula que si Qms y Qes fueran resis en paralelo.
> .........



Lo señalado en azul es lo que me confunde, F1 y F2 son las frecuencias que corresponden a la impedancia Z=Rmax-(r0/2) no? bien.. resulta que cuando calculo las Q (en especial Qms) SIEMPRE me da un valor exageradamente grande, al haber poca diferencia entre F2 y F1.. con decir que un subwoofer de 8'' me dio un Qms de casi 30 lo digo todo.. y por supuesto las graficas que tira el WiniSD no tienen nada que ver con el funcionamiento real.

Con los 4 altavoces que he medido me ha pasado lo mismo, y atención a esto, ignorando la fórmula marcada en azul y simulando que la diferencia entre F2 y F1 es el resultado de r0,, los valores obtenidos eran mucho más reales y las gráficas también.

No se si es el método adecuado de calcularlo todo o... soy yo... pero dudo que cometa errores al hacer operaciones porque es algo muy sencillo para mi y para la gran mayoría.
Necesito que alguien me despeje la duda, quiero aprender a hacer las cosas bien de una vez y sin tener que pensar si esto o lo otro está bien o no.. 
Si algo no se entiende lo explico lo mejor posible.
Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jorger:
Y por que no comprás un "placa de sonido" USB que tiene salida de línea y entradas de micrófono y vale casi nada?? Algo como esto:




No es que vayas a lograr maravillas, pero si haces bien la calibración del LIMP vas a obtener resultados mas precisos que con el método manual, en especial el Qts...


----------



## AntonioAA

Si tienes la curva de impedancia muy angosta , es probable que con el voltimetro cometas errores serios , ya que los que contamos no tienen la apreciación necesaria . 
Cuando yo usaba este metodo , buscaba el punto en que cambiaba de un valor a otro para asegurarme un poco mas de precision .
Coincido que seria mejor que lograras usar el Limp , es buena idea conseguir una de esas plaquitas USB o sino una comun para tu PC de escritorio ( yo freí la mia hace poco y no me costo conseguir otra )

Por supuesto, al Limp hay que calibrarlo bien !!


----------



## EdgardoCas

Una pregunta que puede sonar (cuac) rara: para diseñar una cajas (columnitas, en realidad) como las que quiero/puedo (tweeter y 2 parlantes rango extendido); me conviene conectarlos y medirles los T/S al conjunto? O, como el tweeter no requiere de caja de resonancia, sumo los volúmenes obtenidos en WinISD para ambos parlantes; en otras palabras multiplico x2 el valor de la caja? (los parlantes son iguales), se que está la opción de cantidad de drivers en el WinISD, pero...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> ...se que está la opción de cantidad de drivers en el WinISD, pero...


Pero que??? 
Eso es lo que tenés que usar...


----------



## jorger

ezavalla dijo:


> Jorger:
> Y por que no comprás un "placa de sonido" USB que tiene salida de línea y entradas de micrófono y vale casi nada?? Algo como esto:
> http://img2.mlstatic.com/placa-de-s...virtual-dj-skype-msn_MLA-O-114414967_6694.jpg
> No es que vayas a lograr maravillas, pero si haces bien la calibración del LIMP vas a obtener resultados mas precisos que con el método manual, en especial el Qts...


Antes de nada, perdón por la tardanza en responder.
Lo que mencionas ezavalla, habría que probar.. nunca vi uno de esos.Quizá mañana me pase por las tiendas a ver que tienen.
Gracias por la sugerencia 




AntonioAA dijo:


> Si tienes la curva de impedancia muy angosta , es probable que con el voltimetro cometas errores serios , ya que los que contamos no tienen la apreciación necesaria .
> Cuando yo usaba este metodo , buscaba el punto en que cambiaba de un valor a otro para asegurarme un poco mas de precision .
> Coincido que seria mejor que lograras usar el Limp , es buena idea conseguir una de esas plaquitas USB o sino una comun para tu PC de escritorio ( yo freí la mia hace poco y no me costo conseguir otra )
> 
> Por supuesto, al Limp hay que calibrarlo bien !!


El multímetro que tengo mide hasta los mV en AC asi que por apreciación del valor no hay problema.
Sería interesante que explicaras exactamente cómo calculabas los parámetros de forma manual, aunque casi todos (por no decir todos) usemos el limp para hacer este trabajo creo que no estaría demás y vendría bien para hacerte una idea aproximada en caso de urgencia por no tener el pc o el programa a mano.
Ya me ha llegado el paquete y mañana lo recojo, muy pronto me pondré a hacer pruebas a ver que sale de ahí.
De nuevo, gracias a los dos 
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger: No hacia mas que seguir el "cookbook" de Rod Elliot : http://sound.whsites.net/tsp.htm y tambien el de la pagina de Pablo Crespo, luego el amigo Zavalla lo publicó traducido y mejorado aqui...
Todo pasa por obtener la curva de impedancia . Para los calculos puedes usar la planilla que te brinda Elliot o simplemente aplicar las cuentas....
La curva de impedancia yo la graficaba en Excel
Tambien hay "calculadoras online" , incluso Fogonazo publico un link , pero no recuerdo donde.


----------



## jorger

He tardado en retomar esto, en estas 3 semanas no he tenido tiempo para hacer pruebas ni con el limp ni con nada.
Antes  de seguir con el tema comento lo que pasó con el 'parlantito' estos  dias. Vamos a llamarlo mala suerte en una caída. Se dio el cono contra  un pico, aparentemente no le pasó nada gordo, pero después me di cuenta  de que al ponerlo en funcionamiento había altibajos en la música muy  notables, como si un cable no hiciera buen contacto (todo estaba bien).
Adivinad  lo que pasó. Al abrirlo, lo que vi es que la bobina había raspado por  dentro y parte del aislante se había esfumado. Adiós 7€. 

Lo  siguiente que hice fue adquirir otro altavoz del mismo vendedor. Pero no  el mismo, si no otro, auqnue del mismo tamaño y precio, bastante mejor hecho físicamente : imán de  neodimio, bobina de 1'' ventilada y sobre base de aluminio.
La  suspensión interior (araña) tiene un tono marrón verdoso y es dura como una  piedra, solo tiene un seno y una cresta . La exterior es de tela. El cono de papel.
Un par de fotos:
 



Con éste sí he hecho avances, pero nada de mediciones.Bueno, solo de un parámetro que comentaré después.
Me  puse a diseñar una caja a ojo. 0.26L (aprox) y sellada. Usé MDF de 6mm  de un bafle (el por qué, me lo encontré en la calle, lo he usado muy  poco, era muy normalito y de una sola via.Mejor aprovecho su madera).
Me salió esto:

No tengo la parte forntal atornillada y sellada todavía, por eso está sujeta con celofan.
Las medidas exteriores son de 12x5.6x7cm.
Primera impresión del sonido. En las primeras pruebas he quedado contento, quizá un poco de coloración en algunas voces pero no molestaba. Creo que por resonancia de la caja y algún efecto acústico.

Después recordé que todavía tenía ''guata'' guardada, en realidad relleno de cojines.Y pues, se me ocurrió cortar un trozo y meterlo dentro de éste minibafle. La diferencia la noté al instante, ya no hay coloración de las voces, tira algo más de graves (ahora hablaré de ésto) y en general se escucha bien.

Además el volumen de la caja podría haber subido (virtualmente) a 0.3L sin problema. 
Esto me da mas margen de volumen para cuando le instale dentro el ampli clase D de 3w con su mini smps.

La única pega es que debo usar un filtro pasabajos de 1er orden. Me explico. Al tratarse de un altavoz tan pequeño reproduce muy fácilmente los tonos muy agudos.Llegaban a sonar un poco en exceso y molestaban algo. Solución: un simple inductor toroidal de polvo de hierro y 32 espiras. Sabía que con una bobina pequeña estaba solucionado, así que me pareció ideal usar ese toroide. De hecho filtra lo justito y necesario.

En cuanto a tema de graves.. veamos. Ayer (antes de hacer la caja) medí la Fs del altavoz (recordemos que es de 2'') y me dio la exagerada cifra de 416Hz  por un lado pensé que podría no sonar como yo podría esperar, pero por otro lado y viendo su constitución física algo me decía.. esto debe bajar como mínimo a 150Hz.
Recién terminé la caja y le puse la guata, instalé en el móvil un generador de tonos (Android) y le hice un barrido de 150Hz para abajo. Sorprendentemente el bafle comienza a responder por encima de los 87Hz.
Lo que tira no son graves, si no medios-graves. Y creo que no se puede pedir mucho más jeje.

Tengo que realizar más pruebas, y una de ellas es mera curiosidad pero no sé si valdrá la pena. Transformar la caja en Bass reflex y sintonizarla a 120Hz. Si fracaso en el intento y veo que funciona mal podré volver a la sellada, porque en lugar de perforar la parte frontal actual, pienso hacer otra parte frontal con el orificio. Quito una y la sustituyo por la otra.

Si tengo tiempo me pondré a medir los T/S. Lo intentaré, no puedo prometer nada.
Un saludo.


----------



## FACT

Gran hilo desde el principio hasta el final.
Gran foro y grandes y rigurosos especialistas los que lo conforman. 
En España la afición por la electronica se va difuminando como lagrimas bajo la lluvia. Hasta el punto de      
no encontrar facilmente ni LM´s si no es en grandes urbes.(LM´s como el LM 338,350 o incluso 317!)
Saludos.


----------



## abdulyahoo

buenas a todos  un orgullo de estar en este foro..bueno ojala puedan ayudarme en mi problema ....estoy diseñando un par de cajitas acusticas y quisiera saber si despues de diseñar en el winisd...le tengo que sumar el volumen ocupado por el parlante y el tubo de sintonia o le tengo que restar dichos volumenes mencionados a la caja acustica??.gracias de antemano


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que se calcula es el volumen neto , descontando parlante y tubo.


----------



## Kebra

Hola muchachos. Debido a un resfrío de campeonato, tuve tiempo de digitalizar algunas páginas de un viejo libro sobre baffles. Si bien está orientado al hobbysta y contiene un lenguaje mas amigable que técnico, cubre algunos puntos interesantes, como la relación de la forma del gabinete y como rebotan las ondas dentro del mismo.
Trata también sobre las bocinas y los materiales de amortiguación, todo de manera realmente muy fácil de entender por cualquiera de nosotros, sin importar el conocimiento previo.

Espero que aporte algo más a esto que es tan interesante.


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias por responder antonio osea al momento de hacer las cajas debo sumar el volumen del parlante y tubo?

gracias por responder antonio osea al momento de hacer las cajas debo sumar el volumen del parlante y tubo al volumen neto calculado por el winisd?



me olvidaba compañero kebra lamento informarte que al descargar el pdf que subiste me sale error archivo dañado...por favor si podrias verificarlo y revisarlo nos te lo agradeceria infinitamente...


----------



## Kebra

abdulyahoo dijo:


> gracias por responder antonio osea al momento de hacer las cajas debo sumar el volumen del parlante y tubo?
> 
> gracias por responder antonio osea al momento de hacer las cajas debo sumar el volumen del parlante y tubo al volumen neto calculado por el winisd?
> 
> 
> 
> me olvidaba compañero kebra lamento informarte que al descargar el pdf que subiste me sale error archivo dañado...por favor si podrias verificarlo y revisarlo nos te lo agradeceria infinitamente...



Acabo de bajarlo en otra computadora y se ve perfecto. ¿Alguien mas tuvo problemas para descargarlo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaaa......yo lo bajé y anda todo bien. Don abdulyahoo tiene algo podrido en la PC...


----------



## Kebra

En los próximos días voy a hacer OCR de la parte "La habitación", y en el apéndice hay varios planos de baffles y bocinas comerciales de la época. No creo que aporte nada nuevo eso, pero al menos tiene valor anecdótico, y puede ser que sirva de inspiración para algún diseño.


----------



## abdulyahoo

mmmm tenias razon compañero kebra lo intente bajar de otra pc y funciono de diez gracias por tu cooperacion alos principiantes.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, tarde pero seguro. Acá está la siguiente parte del texto. A la brevedad (ya se, no me lo creen eso) subiré el resto.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, me jugué y acá esta lo que faltaba.

Estos capítulos están interesantes. Explica muy amigablemente las curvas de los amigos Fletcher y Munson.

Espero que sume, al menos con valor anecdótico.


----------



## Kebra

Muchachos, me dí cuenta que hay algunos errores gramaticales en los pdf que subí, y algunos títulos no quedaron en negrita y estaban perdidos entre los textos. Lo he corregido y por ese motivo vuelvo a subir los archivos. Disculpen el error, pero lo hice muy rápido y se pasaron algunos detalles.


----------



## Pedro Pihuave

Estimados miembros del foro que han aportado al tema, tengo un par de preguntas: si estos parámetros T/S son tan importantes, por qué marcas conocidas no lo ponen en los datos de sus modelos? Les cuento que me regalaron un Celestion G12T 'Hot 100' entonces comencé a investigar y di con este tema, el cual me ha mostrado que no es tan sencillo hacerle una caja, o será que con las especificaciones que da ese fabricante es suficiente para sacar los T/S y aún no lo veo? Si alguien me quiere echar una mano escribo a continuación los datos de ese parlante:

Nominal diameter 12", 305mm
Power rating 100Wrms
Nominal impedance Available 8Ω
Sensitivity 97dB
Chassis type Pressed steel
Voice coil diameter 2", 50.8mm
Voice coil material Round copper
Magnet type Ceramic
Magnet weight 35oz, 0.99kg
Frequency range 80-5000Hz
Resonance frequency, Fs 86Hz
DC resistance, Re Available 3.4Ω, 7.4Ω or 14.83Ω

Cut-out diameter 11.1", 283mm
Diameter 12.2", 309mm
Magnet structure diameter 5.8", 148mm
Mounting slot dimensions 0.31", 7.9mm Ø
Mounting slot PCD 11.7", 297mm
Number of mounting slots 4
Overall depth 4.9", 124mm
Unit weight 7.1lb, 3.2kg

Se que algunos de esos datos solo nos informan físicamente cómo montarlo. Agradezco de antemano.


----------



## AntonioAA

Efectivamente esos datos NO sirven para calcular la caja.
Es un parlante bastante extraño , muy alta su frecuencia de resonancia ... No es para guitarra?
En tal caso no sirven para woofer de audio , es logico que no brinden los parametros T/S.
En general , cuando no los dan ... es porque estan lejos de ser aceptables!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep, es un parlante para viola eléctrica y hay cero info de los T/S. A partir de la curva de rsta en fcia se podría estimar un Qts del orden de 0.6 o por ahí cerca, pero nada más. De todas formas, poco importan los T/S por que los parlantes para viola trabajan - generalmente - en forma dipolar y no en cajas cerradas, y cono no se necesita buena respuesta en baja frecuencia, tampoco hace falta un Qts mas alto.
Sin embargo, vos podés medirlos usando el método de este thread o el método de Juan Filas (mucho mas simple).


----------



## Pedro Pihuave

Gracias AntonioAA y Dr. Zoidberg, en efecto ese es un parlante para guitarra eléctrica, nunca imaginé que dependiendo del propósito del parlante se aplicaban estos parámetros y es bueno saberlo porque esta marca también ha sabido fabricar parlantes especializados para bajo eléctrico.


----------



## tecnicoa.s

Hola a todos, necesito hacerles una consulta, estoy armandome una caja de 2x10 para bajo, y tengo pensado comprar 2 celestion bl10-200x, hice los calculos con el winisd, y me da aproximadamente 108 lts el volumen de la caja, y me da para una caja bass reflex, lo que estuve leyendo y que tengo dudas es con la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante, en este es de 73Hz, segun el datasheet del parlante, es conveniente que sea mas grande o mas chica...??... gracias y saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Una cosa es HiFi y otra instrumentos ... no rigen los mismos conceptos . 
Para HiFi es una frecuencia de resonancia muy alta para ser 10"... pero si es para instrumentos... quien sabe . Ademas seguramente tiene un rendimiento altisimo , cosa que te viene bien .
Si Celestion ( marca reconocida ) lo fabrica asi y dice que es para bajo ...dale para adelante .


----------



## tecnicoa.s

si tambien estuve viendo un eminence el legend bp102, y la fs es mas baja, gracias antonio...otra duda mas me surgio... la fs del parlante debe ser mayor o menor a la de la caja??... o cuales son los valores considerados normales.. saludos y gracias..


----------



## AntonioAA

Te sugiero que te leas completo este hilo y otros parecidos que hay por ahi.... Pero la recomendacion general es que Fb>= Fs , sino el parlante o mejor dicho el cono pueden tomar rumbos inciertos!

El winisd te permite simular lo que pasa si vas variando la sintonia de la caja... exploralo bien .


----------



## tecnicoa.s

si estoy en eso tratando de ir entendiendo un poco mejor el tema, gracias antonio..estuve simulando con el winisd.. aca subo las tres simulaciones con distintos drivers estan simulados en la version beta 0.44 del winisd... saludos y gracias...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola conpañeros dese magnifico foro, !saludos cordeales!, tengo aca un articulo escaneado de una revista tecnica brasileira que trata bien dese tema , acaso alguem interese contesteme y yo subo con mucho gusto.
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola conpañeros dese magnifico foro, !saludos cordeales!, tengo aca un articulo escaneado de una revista tecnica brasileira que trata bien dese tema , acaso alguem interese contesteme y yo subo con mucho gusto.


 
Subilo con toda confianza! Alguien le dará algún buen uso


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Subilo con toda confianza! Alguien le dará algún buen uso


! OK ! entonses voi escanear aca y subo ,portanto dame un poquito de tienpo para lograr eso.
Desafortunadamiente lo idioma es portugues pero creo que es possible entiender con un poco de buena vontad. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## AntonioAA

Benvindo ! eu amo Brasil...


----------



## tecnicoa.s

encontre googleando este apunte hecho por beyma que me parecio muy bueno...slds


----------



## MFK08

Excelente post arranque leyendo el de juanfilas para sacar los parametro T/S con ARTA y me meti con este post para tratar de armar la caja para mis parlantes, necesito una mano para poder terminar de interpretar el grafico de WinISD adjunto las imagenes de mis paralntes simulados, en caja cellada (amarillo) y bas reflex (verde) acalro que son uno Pro bass e 5 pulgadas mas chinos que el arroz y mi idea era utilizarlos para el sub de mi sistema 2.1 pero si no interpreto mal los graficos no me van a servir de mucho, la idea era colocar los dos juntos, asi estan simulados en el WinISD. la primer imagen es con el volumen que sugiere el programa y la segunda imagen es con un volumen mas razonable.


----------



## juanfilas

MFK08 dijo:


> Excelente post arranque leyendo el de juanfilas para sacar los parametro T/S con ARTA y me meti con este post para tratar de armar la caja para mis parlantes, necesito una mano para poder terminar de interpretar el grafico de WinISD adjunto las imagenes de mis paralntes simulados, en caja cellada (amarillo) y bas reflex (verde) acalro que son uno Pro bass e 5 pulgadas mas chinos que el arroz y mi idea era utilizarlos para el sub de mi sistema 2.1 pero si no interpreto mal los graficos no me van a servir de mucho, la idea era colocar los dos juntos, asi estan simulados en el WinISD. la primer imagen es con el volumen que sugiere el programa y la segunda imagen es con un volumen mas razonable.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100917
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100918


 
En el segundo caso no vas a tener directamente graves, ojo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Suele ser el mal de los parlantes chinos... 
Que Fs tienen?
No alcanzo a leer bien pero 30Hz ...uhmm
Probá simular con la sintonia mas cerca de 100Hz , pero no esperes milagros!


----------



## MFK08

La fs del parlante segun el fabricante es de 70hz, me voy a hacer unos hermosos pisapapeles jaja


----------



## AntonioAA

Bueno empeza a simular de 70 para arriba .. no es tan espantoso por su tamaño...


----------



## MFK08

AntonioAA dijo:


> Bueno empeza a simular de 70 para arriba .. no es tan espantoso por su tamaño...



Antonio disculpa la preguntonta recien estoy empezando con el programa, que simulo de 70 para arriba? La bass reflex?


----------



## osk_rin

MFK08 dijo:


> Excelente post arranque leyendo el de juanfilas para sacar los parametro T/S con ARTA y me meti con este post para tratar de armar la caja para mis parlantes, necesito una mano para poder terminar de interpretar el grafico de WinISD adjunto las imagenes de mis paralntes simulados, en caja cellada (amarillo) y bas reflex (verde) acalro que son uno Pro bass e 5 pulgadas mas chinos que el arroz y mi idea era utilizarlos para el sub de mi sistema 2.1 pero si no interpreto mal los graficos no me van a servir de mucho, la idea era colocar los dos juntos, asi estan simulados en el WinISD. la primer imagen es con el volumen que sugiere el programa y la segunda imagen es con un volumen mas razonable.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100917
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100918



eso me reordo que yo actualmente uso unos parlantes enconados por mi mismo, los medi y los simule, sorpresa  el Win isd nisiquiera les puede calcular una caja


----------



## AntonioAA

MFK08 dijo:


> Antonio disculpa la preguntonta recien estoy empezando con el programa, que simulo de 70 para arriba? La bass reflex?



Justamente eso !


----------



## MFK08

Gracias por la ayuda, me parece que no van a servir para lo que yo quiero, talves sirvan para armar unos bafles de dos vias, adjunto imagenes cambiando la frecuencia como me recomendaste antonio pero me parece que se ve mas feo todavia jaja, pregunta, lo que esta por debaje de la linea de -3dB es inaudible no es asi??, no es mas plana la respuesta con una caja cellada o yo no estoy interprentando bien la grafica?? gracias nuevamente por la ayuda que me brindan


----------



## AntonioAA

"Lo que Natura non da , Salamanca non presta"  . O sea , maravillas te dije que no ibas a hacer .
Primero te aclaro : -3dB NO es inaudible ! solo es referencia de cuando cae la respuesta ...

Podes simular en un termino medio entre esto ultimo y lo que tenias antes ... unos 50Hz . OJO que no es lo ideal para darle potencia , pero vas a obtener una respuesta aceptable .
Otra de dejalo destapado por detras , son parlantes tipo auto ... para volumen infinito detras .
Vas a tener quizas alguna agradable sorpresa , ya que los baflles abiertos son toda una especialidad y pese a ser un engendro de horrible respuesta sin electronica ... en TU caso pueden andar bien ... probá.
Entre otras cosas tienen la propiedad de no ser tan afectados en ambientes reverberantes .


----------



## MFK08

Antonio gracias nuevamente por la ayuda te muestro dos imagenes con dos frecuencias distintas 50Hz y 60Hz, ahi mas de 5dB de ganancia en 108Hz mas o menos y me parece que eso no es bueno


----------



## AntonioAA

Es lo mejor que vas a lograr ... claro que no es bueno . Te va a quedar un bafflecito bien booming como les gusta a muchos y tambien como vienen muchos....
Otra es probar en caja abierta ... simulá una cerrada de 10000lts por ejemplo .


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es lo mejor que vas a lograr ... claro que no es bueno . Te va a quedar un bafflecito bien booming como les gusta a muchos y tambien como vienen muchos....
> Otra es probar en caja abierta ... simulá una cerrada de 10000lts por ejemplo .


 
Ojo, una caja cerrada de 100000litros es un bafle infinito donde la onda trasera jamás se une con la delantera, un bafle abierto es todo lo contrario y se analiza como un dipolo, no se puede simular con WinISD.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes razon ! ... pero para el caso que hablamos tiene cierta analogia . o al menos lo puede orientar sobre como puede quedar la respuesta .
Lo principal del dipolo respecto del infinito es la cancelacion lateral . Y *suciamente* le dije de una caja destapada , no un dipolo clasico , en realidad seria un "U-frame" con lo cual tiene un rango mas amplio antes de la cancelacion .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los dipolos no solo tienen la cancelación lateral, sino que la rsta en baja frecuencia cae a 6dB/oct, por eso hay que usar parlantes con Qts alto (para compensar en algo la caída) o hay que meter ecualización activa (un integrador o un low-pass shelving)


----------



## AntonioAA

Justamente , Profe!! fijate que el Qts de este muchacho es de 1.. y esa curva no la domas asi nomas!


----------



## juanfilas

Y la respuesta en graves de los dipolos depende de la distancia a la pared trasera y ancho del bafle.... en fin, no es simulable con winISD ni de cerca


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias por los aportes de todos les agradesco mucho


----------



## ramiro77

El software Edge de Tolvan si no me equivoco simula dipolos.
Pero las simulaciones que hace no son en base a un FRD, sino estimativas y genéricas.
Igualmente creo que lo que hacen en los foros de afuera cuando arman dipolos es armarlos, medir y corregir de forma activa. No de otra forma.


----------



## fermin luna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pe es la potencia maxima que soporta el parlante, y es un dato que te da el fabricante *siempre*.



me pasó de no tener este dato. y no lo consigo, che. qué tan crucial es? 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y así podemos seguir un año, pero para hacerla corta, los parámtros que necesitas son:
> Qes - Qms - Fs - Vas - Re (y Le si podes medirla) - Znom - Pe (estos dos ultimos siempre son dato).



estoy usando LIMP, que te da Le...pero veo que varios lo miden...es demasiado impreciso el LIMP? o es otra Le, y no la que estoy necesitando?

perdón si mi pregunta es impertinente, "borrelán"  yo mientras sigo leyendo..
saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fermin luna dijo:


> me pasó de no tener este dato. y no lo consigo, che. qué tan crucial es?


No es taaan importante, pero sirve para el análisis de la Xmax y algunas otras cositas. Si no la tenés, poné un valor aproximado... o nada.



fermin luna dijo:


> estoy usando LIMP, que te da Le...pero veo que varios lo miden...es demasiado impreciso el LIMP? o es otra Le, y no la que estoy necesitando?


Poné el valor que te dá el LIMP a menos que tengas el datasheet del parlante.


----------



## fermin luna

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es taaan importante, pero sirve para el análisis de la Xmax y algunas otras cositas. Si no la tenés, poné un valor aproximado... o nada.
> 
> 
> Poné el valor que te dá el LIMP a menos que tengas el datasheet del parlante.



gracias, Dr. 
"mesmamente", me falta el dato de SPL. si no afecta tanto le meto con lo que tengo...o lo puedo calcular?


----------



## AntonioAA

No es fundamental a menos que quieras una simulacion "full" ... lo que te interesa es el comportamiento general y relativo en frecuencia.
Lo mismo lo de la potencia es relativo , aunque la sepas , depende mucho de la composicion de la musica que escuches ... hay medidas "standard" que hoy en dia no se respetan sobre todo en baja frecuencia , que es donde mas potencia se concentra y donde mas problemas con la X del parlante vas a tener.
Ni hablar de que seas de los que les gustan los "bajos estomacales" y te pases de rosca con el control de tono .
Moraleja : si tenes un parlante de potencia digamos 50W y pones un disco de muchos graves o ecualizas mal ... el pobre cono va a sufrir con  30 ... o menos.


----------



## fermin luna

*increíble predisposición la de los caballeros de este foro, me siento eternamente agradecido y estimulado a seguir pensando y probando cosas.*

subo las simulaciones de los *woofers* que traen los Edifier R1900TIII, cuyos parámetros t/s están en el hilo de base de datos t/s:



si parecen datos _razonables _hago lo mismo para los *audifiel 8hx.*, de los cuales hice otra sesión de medidas.

[realicé las medidas suspendiendo los parlantes en el aire, colgados. el amplificador que usé tiene tda2030. los hice en mi dormitorio, que está bastante poblado por estantes y cosas tiradas por todos lados ] 

gracias y hasta luego


----------



## osk_rin

Fermin.
estuve comparando tu simulación con mis bafles y quedaran muy parecidos a los míos tanto en volumen y frecuencia de sintonia.

por otra parte esos bafles son bonitos bonitos de fabrica 
http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/r1900t3.htm

saludos


----------



## fermin luna

osk_rin dijo:


> Fermin.
> estuve comparando tu simulación con mis bafles y quedaran muy parecidos a los míos tanto en volumen y frecuencia de sintonia.
> 
> por otra parte esos bafles son bonitos bonitos de fabrica
> http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/r1900t3.htm
> 
> saludos



qué buena onda  entiendo que los tuyos quedaron muy pero muy bien! asique si en algo se van a ir pareciendo...uno se tranquiliza un poco 

en cuanto a los parlantitos esos...yo soy medio sordo. igualmente, al margen de ésto te puedo comentar mi impresión subjetiva...

dos cosas que siempre me desmotivaron usandolos: una sobreexcursión brutal del woofer y un pozo alrededor de los 1500Hz. los compré porque hay que decirlo, impresionan por la relación tamaño/potencia. y tampoco uno se puede poner a probar mucho en un local comercial. 

lo curioso con respecto al woofer, es que no sólo que con el movimiento del Sd la nitidez era nula, sino que en la etapa de potencia hay dos potenciómetros, uno de volumen...¡y otro para refuerzo de graves! además ese pozo en la banda central media nunca lo pude emprolijar. 

igualmente no los hubiese desarmado si no les quemaban los tw; que en buena hora me los quemaron, ahora tengo de todo para hacer!  saludos a los foristas


----------



## Fitap

Buenas noches gente, como estoy con la idea de mejorar el crossover de unas cajas que tengo, en principio unos Technics SBLX 7, por lo que pude ver el xo no lleva bobina, los drivers no tienen mas que el modelo impreso, osea, no hay info de los parametros T&S, la caja no lleva lana de vidrio ni ningun aislante, en fin, un poco pobre me parece, o quizas no da para mucho mas, he leido algo de este hilo, no todo por falta de tiempo, muy interesante hasta lo que pude leer.

Les queria preguntar que microfono deberia usar para medir los drivers tanto separados como dentro de la caja para asi obtener los parametros que me faltan, o simplemente ver si no sirven ni para pisapapeles. Tengo si un microfono que viene junto con un auricular tipo vincha para pc, bien basico, lo he usado para reconocimiento de voces y al menos anduvo bien.

Estuve leyendo algo tambien de un aficionado bastante entendido en el tema DIY loudspeakers, Troels Gravesen, donde tambien saque algunas cosas de interes y tengo el programa LspCAD para simulacion, ademas del WinISD, aunque no he usado aun el LspCAD.

Nada mas que eso por ahora, despues lo seguire jodiendo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Kebra

Fitap dijo:


> Buenas noches gente, como estoy con la idea de mejorar el crossover de unas cajas que tengo, en principio unos Technics SBLX 7, por lo que pude ver el xo no lleva bobina, los drivers no tienen mas que el modelo impreso, osea, no hay info de los parametros T&S, la caja no lleva lana de vidrio ni ningun aislante, en fin, un poco pobre me parece, o quizas no da para mucho mas, he leido algo de este hilo, no todo por falta de tiempo, muy interesante hasta lo que pude leer.
> 
> Les queria preguntar que microfono deberia usar para medir los drivers tanto separados como dentro de la caja para asi obtener los parametros que me faltan, o simplemente ver si no sirven ni para pisapapeles. Tengo si un microfono que viene junto con un auricular tipo vincha para pc, bien basico, lo he usado para reconocimiento de voces y al menos anduvo bien.
> 
> Estuve leyendo algo tambien de un aficionado bastante entendido en el tema DIY loudspeakers, Troels Gravesen, donde tambien saque algunas cosas de interes y tengo el programa LspCAD para simulacion, ademas del WinISD, aunque no he usado aun el LspCAD.
> 
> Nada mas que eso por ahora, despues lo seguire jodiendo.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Yo tengo un par de SB-LX 70, la diferencia es el borde plástico que adorna los parlantes. El resto es exactamente lo mismo.
Hice lo que querés hacer. Te aviso que no esperes grandes resultados... Esos baffles son muy baratos, y yo hasta les cambié el tweeter, y gran cosa no mejoró. 

Acá podés ver el engendro que hice:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211406/ _

Igualmente, si querés aventurarte, tenés que medir las curvas de impedancia, y los parámetros T/S, y con eso ya tenés para entretenerte.


----------



## AntonioAA

Fitap dijo:


> Buenas noches gente, como estoy con la idea de mejorar el crossover de unas cajas que tengo, en principio unos Technics SBLX 7, por lo que pude ver el xo no lleva bobina, los drivers no tienen mas que el modelo impreso, osea, no hay info de los parametros T&S, la caja no lleva lana de vidrio ni ningun aislante, en fin, un poco pobre me parece, o quizas no da para mucho mas, he leido algo de este hilo, no todo por falta de tiempo, muy interesante hasta lo que pude leer.
> 
> Les queria preguntar que microfono deberia usar para medir los drivers tanto separados como dentro de la caja para asi obtener los parametros que me faltan, o simplemente ver si no sirven ni para pisapapeles. Tengo si un microfono que viene junto con un auricular tipo vincha para pc, bien basico, lo he usado para reconocimiento de voces y al menos anduvo bien.
> 
> Estuve leyendo algo tambien de un aficionado bastante entendido en el tema DIY loudspeakers, Troels Gravesen, donde tambien saque algunas cosas de interes y tengo el programa LspCAD para simulacion, ademas del WinISD, aunque no he usado aun el LspCAD.
> 
> Nada mas que eso por ahora, despues lo seguire jodiendo.
> 
> Un abrazo.



No creo que sean tan malos ... fijate aca: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831048/ _

lo que hice con unos Sansui muy parecidos , por ahi te sirve.

Para medir por supuesto que es mejor un buen microfono ...pero para ajustar el crossover te alcanza uno de PC ...


----------



## Fitap

Kebra, AntonioAA, gracias por responder.
A Kebra, en mi caso, el xo no tiene ni bobina, los parlantes estan hechos en taiwan, no tengo ninguna info mas, y  me gustaria hacerlos sonar un poco mejor, al menos, no hay relleno en las cajas, y el xo podria ser mejor, de todas formas si son una poronga, ni me gasto.

AntonioAA tambien tengo unos sansui sp 301 de dos vias, esos si que traen wata en las cajas un xo bastante importante, igual queria medirlos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fermin luna

Saludos a todos. 

Aprendí a usar un poco mejor el WinISD! simulando los woofercitos, hice unas capturas nuevas que subo aquí. ando queriendo calcularles unas columnitas tipo TL ó BLH (lineas de transmisión o back-loaded horns), y me encontré con que los worksheets de martin j. king ya no están para el dominio público    







si alguno le cachó como se calculan y me quiere dar una mano, le agradecería un montón. estoy con los pdf y empezando con mathcad, con ganas de aprender a manejarlo


----------



## Fitap

AntonioAA dijo:


> No creo que sean tan malos ... fijate aca: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831048/ _
> 
> lo que hice con unos Sansui muy parecidos , por ahi te sirve.
> 
> *Para medir por supuesto que es mejor un buen microfono* ...pero para ajustar el crossover te alcanza uno de PC ...



Tenes alguna marca y modelo de microfonos para hacer las tareas?

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Fitap dijo:


> Tenes alguna marca y modelo de microfonos para hacer las tareas?
> 
> Saludos.



Emc8000 de behringer es el mejor precio-rendimiento.

Saludos


----------



## Fitap

Buenas tardes a todos, por favor si esto no va aqui pido disculpas.

Estoy usando para simular winISD pro y me encontre que al cargar un woofer que esta en la base de datos del winISD, no me grafica la curva correspondiente, se dispara como al infinito, es como que no cayese nunca la curva.

El driver es el Beyma 12ag100, a proposito si alguno tiene alguna referencia de este woofer de rango extendido estaria agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Probablemente tengas mal cargados los parametros .. sobre todo fijate las unidades .
Y con el WinIsd siempre es conveniente cargar lo minimo y que el calcule el resto ( Qes,Qms , Fs , Vas )
Y tambien fijate que si le pusiste valores incorrectos de volumen deja de graficar . Empeza a partir de los que te sugiere.


----------



## Fitap

Gracias AntonioAA por responder, es que los parametros los trae ya cargados el winISD, fijate que vos tambien lo debes tener en tu simulador, buscalo y decime si te grafica algo o no.

Los datos los revise con el data sheet del fabricante y estan bien, si es que no vi/revise mal, nose que pasa, de todas formas estuve leyendo que ese woofer no es para home audio, es mas bien para PA.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Alguna porqueria tienen esos parametros ... lo que sucede es que te da valores negativos de largo de port , por eso se borra , bajale el diametro y volve a escribir la frecuencia de sintonia.
Da valores absurdos .


----------



## Tacatomon

Borra el modelo del Beyma que ya trae el WinISD. Mete los parámetros a mano de la hoja de datos del 12AG100 y verás que ya no te causará problemas.

Saludos al foro!

PS: Ya me ha pasado lo de la sintonía negativa. Son errores en el archivo de datos del altavoz. En mi caso, donde simulo varias veces el mismo altavoz, me es mejor subir los datos de nuevo correctamente.


----------



## fermin luna

Hola genios! 
Estuve jugando con el winisd porque quisiera ya ir cortando madera pero, no quisiera dejar pasar la oportunidad de revisar las opciones con los expertos; no por no experimentar -que viene bien-, sino para obtener resultados óptimos con tan poca cosa de la que dispone uno.  

Winisd sugiere caja abierta. Según el método del foro, hice tres pruebas a distinto litraje, y para ser un Audifiel 5RE de 60 y pico AR$ (precio noviembre 2013 en concepción del uruguay), no pinta mal: 



Quise luego probar la versión "alpha" del winisd y ver qué controles tiene; (llegué a enchufarle una transformación de Linkwitz...lo quéeee?? ), porque me gustaría que sean bafles cerrados..el punto ahí es que con Fs=111Hz me tira más la bass réflex: 



Alguien me ayudaría a implementar algún filtro activo? Tengo unos seis TL072. 

Pensaba filtrarlos un poco para que no hagan todo el laburo de las frecuencias bajas, ya que igualmente nunca lo van a hacer bien, y en éso ganar un poco de claridad en las frecuencias más altas...había pensado en un 2.1. Voy bien?

Pd.: Adjunto el .WDR 

Ver el archivo adjunto 5RE.wdr.zip

Gracias por leerme!


----------



## AntonioAA

fermin: como dice el dicho "Aunque la mona se vista de seda ... "
Vamos al caso : Las curvitas con caja ventilada , obvio que solo es viable la de 25lts son algo "optimistas" ... si al parlante lo sometes a algo mas de 1w con esa extension de graves...PUM!!
Tengo el mismo problema en estos dias con un parlantito que estoy tratando de optimizar que tiene demasiados graves....
Si la Fs de tus parlantes es 111hz , la sintonia no deberia ir mas abajo !! quizas 70-80Hz 
Vas camino al filtro activo como decis para protegerlo :
http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/subsaver.htm

...divertite para estas Fiestas !


----------



## maton00

No será tanto problema las mias están así y son de cono y suspención ultra suave; por ahí el WinIsd me decía que se superaría el Xmax con alrededor de 10 Watts y una FS de 70hz en la practica las probé con una Fs de 40Hz, pero no las he puesto con mas de 10 watts, pero le calculo que sus estimaciónes son un tanto ideales, y en condiciones practicas casi nunca son así. 
Eso sí, cabe señalar que no necesité de un sub, ya con 1 watt (2.8V a 40 hz) tengo suficiente para simular la presencia de uno y lo he llevado como a 10 watts sin observar que se mosquee el woofercito.


----------



## ramiro77

Fermin: Cuando la curva toma esa forma en bass reflex, seguro tenés un group delay altísimo en la frecuencia de sintonía. No recomendable. Sellada sí o sí, y un sub complementando.

maton00: Cómo sabés que realmente le aplicaste 10w? Y a qué frecuencia? De todos modos una cosa es el Xmax y otra el Xmech. El Xmax te indica hasta qué punto se comporta de forma lineal el parlante. Luego tenés otro márgen hasta el Xmech, donde el parlante funciona pero haciendo pavadas (puede que mucha distorsión, o ruidos mecánicos, o lo que sea dependiendo del caso) y el Xmech es el límite de rotura.


----------



## maton00

> Maton00: Cómo sabés que realmente le aplicaste 10w? Y a qué frecuencia? De todos modos una cosa es el Xmax y otra el Xmech. El Xmax te indica hasta qué punto se comporta de forma lineal el parlante. Luego tenés otro márgen hasta el Xmech, donde el parlante funciona pero haciendo pavadas (puede que mucha distorsión, o ruidos mecánicos, o lo que sea dependiendo del caso) y el Xmech es el límite de rotura.


Medí con multimetro unos 9 VAC en las salidas del amp y di un sweep desde 50 hz a unos 100 hz 
Claro que mis oidos no me permitieron realizar pruebas con mas frecuencia.
A 1 Watt (≈ 2.8 VAC en 8 ohms y a las mismas frecuencias) ya me es dificil concentrarme


----------



## fermin luna

AntonioAA dijo:


> fermin: como dice el dicho "Aunque la mona se vista de seda ... "
> Vamos al caso : Las curvitas con caja ventilada , obvio que solo es viable la de 25lts son algo "optimistas" ... si al parlante lo sometes a algo mas de 1w con esa extension de graves...PUM!!
> Tengo el mismo problema en estos dias con un parlantito que estoy tratando de optimizar que tiene demasiados graves....
> Si la Fs de tus parlantes es 111hz , la sintonia no deberia ir mas abajo !! quizas 70-80Hz
> Vas camino al filtro activo como decis para protegerlo :
> http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/subsaver.htm
> 
> ...divertite para estas Fiestas !



Gracias Antonio!! Igualmente  Que disfrutes los momentos! Brindo por éso...



ramiro77 dijo:


> Fermin: Cuando la curva toma esa forma en bass reflex, seguro tenés un group delay altísimo en la frecuencia de sintonía. No recomendable. Sellada sí o sí, y un sub complementando.



es la mejor, no? luego de flipar con líneas de transmisión, con quarter waves, horns, y voigt pipes, me decidí por la caja cerrada y filtros activos. después cuando me cueste menos tendré un taller y jugaré con mas tranquilidad. necesito tener algo para escuchar yaaa

a ésto me aboco: audifiel 5RE, que las quiero usar como 2.1 con una transformación de linkwitz: 

estará bien la f3? cómo puedo calcular la potencia que necesito para moverlos? saludosΩ


----------



## Fitap

Hola foro, a ver si entendi como usar el winisd.

Me consegui unos woofers, son los Eclipse w1238r, esta es la pagina, http://meniscusaudio.com/eclipse-w1238r-p-568.html y tengo la idea de hacerme unos balfes de 3 vias, vienen en camino unos tweeters Vifa D27TG35 06 1'' Silk Dome, y los medios que no los tengo todavia definidos, estuve mirando por unos Scan Speak Classic P17WJ00 de 6.5'' esta es la pagina http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/scanspeak-woofers-6-7/scanspeak-classic-p17wj00-6.5-woofer/

Estuve haciendo la simulacion con el winisd y he notado que la curva que me queda, jugando con el port length y la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja, esta a 1 DB, pero bien plana desde los 40 Hz hasta los 200 Hz.

Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

1) debo bajar hasta los 0 db ? de ser asi, se hace con electronica supongo.
2) la simulacion esta perfectamente y no toco nada mas ?
3) hay algo que estaria faltandome al usar el simulador ?
4) no entiendo el group delay 

Les dejo las pantallas de lo simulado, pueden ver los parametros del driver en ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fitap dijo:


> 1) debo bajar hasta los 0 db ? de ser asi, se hace con electronica supongo.


No, dejalo así, pero tenés que considerarlo cuando diseñes el xover. De todas formas no afecta en nada.


Fitap dijo:


> 2) la simulacion esta perfectamente y no toco nada mas ?


Pues me parece que está OK. No sé que mas quieres hacer... 



Fitap dijo:


> 3) hay algo que estaria faltandome al usar el simulador ?


  



Fitap dijo:


> 4) no entiendo el group delay


No te hagas problema. Solo preocupate en el comportamiento de la fase, que está bastaaaante bien.


----------



## Fitap

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, dejalo así, pero tenés que considerarlo cuando diseñes el xover. De todas formas no afecta en nada.
> 
> Pues me parece que está OK. No sé que mas quieres hacer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No te hagas problema. Solo preocupate en el comportamiento de la fase, que está bastaaaante bien.



Gracias Dr. Zoidberg por responder, en el punto 3) quise preguntar si habria algo mas para hacer en el WinISD.

En el punto 1) donde tengo +1 db, lo corrijo con el crossover entonces, es preferible llevar siempre la curva a 0 db ? o es mas importante que esa curva sea lo mas plana posible ?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fitap dijo:


> En el punto 1) donde tengo +1 db, lo corrijo con el crossover entonces, es preferible llevar siempre la curva a 0 db ? o es mas importante que esa curva sea lo mas plana posible ?


Lo de 0dB es una referencia relativa. Yo no sé que has tocado en la configuración del soft para que te dé ese valor, pero lo que importa es "que la curva quede lo mas plana posible" y que cubra el rango de fcias que vos necesitás. El resto se vé luego...


----------



## Fitap

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo de 0dB es una referencia relativa. Yo no sé que has tocado en la configuración del soft para que te dé ese valor, pero lo que importa es "que la curva quede lo mas plana posible" y que cubra el rango de fcias que vos necesitás. El resto se vé luego...



Hummm, no toque nada, igualmente vuelvo a subir la simulacion, pero esta vez fue realizada desde la notebook, ahora esta todo mas prolijo, cargue los parametros de la misma forma que en la PC, nose que diablos pudo haber pasado.


Van imagenes, que ademas, fui cambiando las solapas de Box, Vented para que puedan verlas.

Saludos.


----------



## sancas

Hola feliz año a todos.
Me gustaria hacer una pregunta 
La Fs del altavoz de graves  ¿puede variar cuando esta dentro de la caja?
En mi caso varia saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sancas dijo:


> Hola feliz año a todos.
> Me gustaria hacer una pregunta
> La Fs del altavoz de graves  ¿puede variar cuando esta dentro de la caja?
> En mi caso varia saludos...


 
La Fs varía cuando ponés el parlante en una caja (aumenta), *pero ese aumento es fijo y constante a menos que cambiés la caja*.
Si te referías a eso entonces es SI, si no era eso entonces es NO.


----------



## sancas

Gracias por contestar
Entonces, FB siempre tiene que ser mayor que Fs 
Porque en algunos casos el WINisd me da un valor 
menor de FB o asi lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Fitap

sancas dijo:


> Gracias por contestar
> Entonces, FB siempre tiene que ser mayor que Fs
> Porque en algunos casos el WINisd me da un valor
> menor de FB o asi lo entiendo yo.



Que winisd estas usando? en mi caso la FB me da igual que la FS, o algo esta mal sino es asi.


----------



## sancas

Utilizo el WinISD pro (alpha) 0.50a7 pongo una captura de un altavoz de su base de datos

Utilizo el WinISD pro (alpha) 0.50a7 pongo una captura de un altavoz de su base de datos

Haber si soy capaz de subirlo.............


----------



## Fitap

A mi me da igual como te he mencionado, y al ver estas cosas y otras que me han pasado con este software de emulacion, queda demostrado que esta y se quedo en la etapa alpha, su autor lo ha desatendido o directamente no se dedica mas al desarrollo, no quiere decir esto que no se lo pueda aprovechar, al contrario, lo uso y voy a ver si puedo sacar el mismo provecho que otros usuarios.
Hay otros simuladores, pero me cuesta bastante comprenderlos el LspCAD, un parto, pero se lo ve interesante, sobretodo la forma de simular en tiempo real el crossover.

Alguno mas ??

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

Buenos días amigos foristas la verdad tengo ganas de armar un bafle tipo fullrange 2x15 +1 driver estilo al modelo de la foto. cuento con estos parlantes nuevos prvaudio modelo 15w700. espero que me colaboren ayudando que medidas puede realizar la caja. les agradezco de antemano.

Estas son las especificaciones del parlante.

http://prvaudio.com/15w700.html


----------



## juanfilas

edwindj dijo:


> Buenos días amigos foristas la verdad tengo ganas de armar un bafle tipo fullrange 2x15 +1 driver estilo al modelo de la foto. cuento con estos parlantes nuevos prvaudio modelo 15w700. espero que me colaboren ayudando que medidas puede realizar la caja. les agradezco de antemano.
> 
> Estas son las especificaciones del parlante.
> 
> http://prvaudio.com/15w700.html


 
La página te da los T/S, simplemente vuelcalos en WinISD y has la caja óptima, ni mas grande ni mas chica...


----------



## edwindj

ok amigo pues descargue el winisd le coloque todos los datos pero no simula.


----------



## jorger

edwindj dijo:


> ok amigo pues descargue el winisd le coloque todos los datos pero no simula.



Creo que no sabes usarlo. Debe simular si o sí. Date una vuelta por los posts que hay en el foro.
De todas maneras deberías ser más explicito cuando dices "no simula". 
Tranquilo, yo la primera vez que lo descargué no tenia ni idea de como usarlo, pero a lo poco que googleé y me miré los post  se me despejaron todas las dudas. Yo ni andé preguntando sobre como se hace esto y lo otro, directamente me busqué la vida jaja 
Un saludo compañero.


----------



## keko030

hola , tengo un problema con el winisd y el parlante eminence beta 12 a,
 subi el pdf del parlante ,

el problema es que cargo los datos del parlante en winisd y en bass box y me dan distintos resultados , 

en winisd me da -3 db a 51 hz 

y en bass box me da a mas de 100 hz , en ambos programas las cajas son iguales , 

yo probe con varios parlantes y siempre me daba los mismos resultados en ambos , pero en este caso no es asi , 

me estoy haciendo un amplificador de bajo de 100w y quiero ponerle este parlante y no me decido porque no quiero que tenga mala respuesta en bajos , probablemente haya cargado mal algun dato pero ya e revizado milo veces y no encuentro el error , subi los resultados de los programas , cualquier ayuda sera agradecida , saludos


----------



## Lord Chango

keko030 dijo:
			
		

> nadie me da una ayuda?? saludos



La diferencia podria estar en el BBPro, que tiene agregado relleno.


----------



## keko030

hola lord , gracias por tu respuesta , probe sacar el relleno y la diferencia sigue, cuando quiero igualar las salidas de aire en el winisd me marca una curva en gain que no es lineal , saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

keko030 dijo:


> hola , tengo un problema con el winisd y el parlante eminence beta 12 a,
> subi el pdf del parlante ,
> 
> el problema es que cargo los datos del parlante en winisd y en bass box y me dan distintos resultados ,
> 
> en winisd me da -3 db a 51 hz
> 
> y en bass box me da a mas de 100 hz , en ambos programas las cajas son iguales ,
> 
> yo probe con varios parlantes y siempre me daba los mismos resultados en ambos , pero en este caso no es asi ,
> 
> me estoy haciendo un amplificador de bajo de 100w y quiero ponerle este parlante y no me decido porque no quiero que tenga mala respuesta en bajos , probablemente haya cargado mal algun dato pero ya e revizado milo veces y no encuentro el error , subi los resultados de los programas , cualquier ayuda sera agradecida , saludos



Hola, estas simulando dos cajas con alineaciones totalmente diferentes, pero la que te da Winisd esta bien para ese parlante.


----------



## keko030

hola , gracias por la respuesta  , una pregunta del winisd , el programa me da unas medidas de la caja optimas , 

si diseño la caja respetando los litros y con otras medidas el rendimiento se ve afectado??


----------



## 2SC2922

keko030 dijo:


> me estoy haciendo un amplificador de bajo de 100w y quiero ponerle este parlante y no me decido porque no quiero que tenga mala respuesta en bajos , probablemente haya cargado mal algun dato pero ya e revizado milo veces y no encuentro el error , subi los resultados de los programas , cualquier ayuda sera agradecida , saludos



Hola, mire bien el pdf, ese parlante no es especifico para un amplificador de bajo eléctrico y no te lo recomiendo, se queda corto de medios, la curva de impedancia tampoco es la misma, por ende también el tamaño de la caja no va a ser el mismo.
Esta diferencia la vas a escuchar cuando enchufes el bajo.

Estos son para bajos http://www.eminence.com/guitar-bass/bass-guitar/


----------



## keko030

hola 2sc , gracias por su respuesta , esos parlantes no entran en mi presupuesto, encontre un eminence beta 10a , que me da mejor respuesta , subi los graficos para que vea si no me equivoco , saludos


----------



## EdgardoCas

He aquí dos simulaciones, caja bass reflex (gris) y caja cerrada (amarillo); y los respectivos gráficos de Gain y SPL. Mi consulta es qué priorizo, si tener más "sensibilidad" o mayor respuesta en graves?
Por otra parte, qué tanto de delay es aceptable? me da unos 28ms a los 30Hz. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> He aquí dos simulaciones, caja bass reflex (gris) y caja cerrada (amarillo); y los respectivos gráficos de Gain y SPL. Mi consulta es qué priorizo, si tener más "sensibilidad" o mayor respuesta en graves?


La "sensibilidad" te vá a dar el nivel sonoro de las cajas para una misma potencia aplicada. Normalmente, las cajas selladas tienen menor sensibilidad que las BR pero a vos te dá al revés ... a menos que hayas cambiado la potencia aplicada a solo uno de los gráficos...
La respuesta en graves es otra historia, y por lo que puede verse, ambas cajas tienen "mas o menos" el mismo alcance en graves y la misma Fc, así que en este caso, la pendiente mas suave de la caja cerrada te va a dar un mejor alcance "sonoro" en graves que la BR.

*PD-1:* A la caja cerrada yo la veo *VERDE *y no *AMARILLO*   



EdgardoCas dijo:


> Por otra parte, qué tanto de delay es aceptable? me da unos 28ms a los 30Hz.


EL delay no es taaan importante como lo es variación del delay. Posteá el gráfico y lo vemos...

*PD-2:* Subí las imágenes al foro, por que luego se pierden en los servidores esos gratuitos y el tema queda inútil.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg (Eduardo?), acá va el gráfico de delay group; después redimensiono las imágenes y las subo en Galería:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Agrego el gráfico de SPL correcto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evidentemente le pifié con algún número, porque sí, la caja abierta es más "sensible" que la cerrada. Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Gracias Dr. Zoidberg (Eduardo?), acá va el gráfico de delay group; después redimensiono las imágenes y las subo en Galería:http://i.imgur.com/DsyWSMK.jpg


De nada!! (si.. me llamo Eduardo). Verás el pico en el delay que provoca la caja BR, en cambio la variación es muchísmo mas suave en la caja cerrada. Ese pico es típico de las BR y provoca que la variación de fase sea muy grande a la frecuencia del pico (el retardo de grupo es la derivada de la fase respecto a la frecuencia) pero luego se suaviza y se parece a la caja cerrada. Como en tu caso el rango de variación de fase se produce a frecuencias muuuy bajas y con mucha atenuación, es del todo probable que el ambiente donde pongás el baffle tenga mas efecto - en esas frecuencias - que el delay, así que dudo que sea para preocuparse demasiado. Lo que si me parece necesario es usar un subwoofer para llegar allá abajo, por que esos parlantes no bajan mucho que digamos...



EdgardoCas dijo:


> Agrego el gráfico de SPL correcto: http://i.imgur.com/raO8NlU.jpg
> Evidentemente le pifié con algún número, porque sí, la caja abierta es más "sensible" que la cerrada. Gracias nuevamente!


OK. De todas formas el cambio de SPL es marginal, excepto en muy bajas frecuencias y eso tal vez te favorezca un poco...

Una pregunta: Ese baffle BR lo has ajustado "a mano"????


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que me parece es que ese parlante no llega "ni ahi" a 30Hz como lo sintonizaste ( el BR NO hace milagros ) ... Probá a 50-60 Hz y vas a ver que es otra historia ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmm....con un Q≈0.9, una F3 de 80Hz y una F10 de 40Hz.... yo lo dejaría en caja cerrada y escucharía en la sala para ver si es necesario agregar un sub. Ese parlante no parece malo...


----------



## EdgardoCas

El bafle esta hecho antes de medir los parlantes, tiene unos 33l si le descuento el recinto del mid. Son unas columnas de aprox 80x20x24(un tamaño estetico), llevan 2 woofer en serie (son 5 ohm c/u), el mid y tweeter. Despues de medir el woofer quise encontrar, dentro de lo posible, la mejor caja. Asi que, a "hermetizar" lo mejor posible y a calcular el crossover. Despues desde la pc amplio y subo fotos. gracias por la ayuda


----------



## LuisTesla

Encontre en Matrix-Hifi este Link donde se ha consultado a diferentes fabricantes sobre el asiento o rodaje de los parlantes para medir sus Parametros, me parecio interesane la respuesta de ScanSpeak.

http://matrixhifi.com/rodajealtavoces.htm


----------



## EdgardoCas

Completo información con fotos y novedades.
Conseguí otro parlante para medios, ya viene con carcaza, por lo que voy desarmar el recinto hecho en el bafle; 2 litros no hacen diferencia, pero para poner la lana de vidrio es más fácil.
Finalmente lo calculé bass-reflex: 2 tubos de 60mm y casi 27cmm de largo, el tema resultó ser me no me daban las medidas, así que perforé la base de la caja y le tuve que poner patas. Me gusta más el sonido que cuando la caja estaba sellada, y los parlantes "trabajan" más aliviados.
Acá van algunas fotos y los datos del woofer.


----------



## mx_kw7

Holaa a todos!

Queria saber sus opiniones respecto a estas graficas con winIsd; Son para reemplazo de una caja que ya esta hecha son de 3 vias con un par de condensadores como filtro y tiene unos driver malisimos     Mi caja es de 55L internos sintonizada a 31hz( que eso puedo cambiar)

Tengo posibilidad de estos reemplazos beyma studio ( 12b100, 12br70) monacor hifi (sph 315) , visaton (tiw300) pero éste se sale de presupuesto. Tambien tengo posibilidad de repuestos behringer que espero me respondan con los parametros T/S por correo.. porque no tengo ninguno al alcande para medirlos. Tambien estan Dap audio y hq power que no hay datos sobre estos altavoces, estan al precio de behringer.

Les agradecería tambien que medios de 5" me recomiendan, y el por qué lo eligen.. ademas de las marcas de antes puedo encontrar scan speak ( 12W/4524G00, 15W/8424G00, ) poco mas caro que beyma en su categoria de 5".
Gracias por leerme, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te recomendaria el visaton, pero dado que se te va de presupuesto, tendras que ir con los beyma 100 y 70, en ese orden.
No se cuales marcas conseguís en tu pais, pero para el medio te recomiendo que sea alguno de la serie HDS de Peerless. Tienen muy buena rsta en fcia, baja THD y son muy económicos. Entra a la web de Tymphany que estan las lineas completas de peerless y vifa. Ahi podras seleccionar los que mas te convengan.


----------



## mx_kw7

Gracias por responder Dr.

Posiblemente eliga beyma 100, éste tiene 93.6 dB, 2.83v @ 1m @ 2π... debo buscar los medios alrededor de 93 db w/1m tambien?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si.. los medios de 93o mas, por que si vas a atenuar algun parlante, trata de que no sea el woofer. 
Por que no buscas algun peerless para el woofer? Tienen menos sensibilidad y eso te va a facilitar encontrar un medio mas facilmente que con los 93 db/wm del beyma...


----------



## mx_kw7

ok! voy a simularlos en winIsd los que encuentre por aqui ( haber que tal andan de precio) y posteo graficas.

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg !


----------



## Alexis0159

Hola tengo 2 bocinas con cajas mas grandes que las bocinas y necesito saber en que afecta esto porque cuando la frecuencia baja a los 20hz ya se me distorcionan, osea que si o si las cajas tienen que ser al tamaño del parlante? Otra es que tambien cuando escucho música, las frecuencias bajas sólo se oyen por partes y en otras partes tampoco se oyen las frecuencias que van de 90 a 100hz.

No se mucho sobre estos parámetros y se que es muy importante los parámetros. Por el momento no tengo pc.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Hola tengo 2 bocinas con cajas mas grandes que las bocinas y necesito saber en que afecta esto _*porque cuando la frecuencia baja a los 20hz ya se me distorcionan,*_ osea que si o si las cajas tienen que ser al tamaño del parlante? Otra es que tambien cuando escucho música, las frecuencias bajas sólo se oyen por partes y en otras partes tampoco se oyen las frecuencias que van de 90 a 100hz.
> 
> No se mucho sobre estos parámetros y se que es muy importante los parámetros. Por el momento no tengo pc.



Y ¿ como determinaste los 20Hz y la distorsión ?


----------



## Alexis0159

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ como determinaste los 20Hz y la distorsión ?



Hola Fogonazo gracias por responder, y lo determino segun la música que escuche  por ejemplo si escucho alguna música que tenga frecuencias por debajo 20hz ahi se distorsionan y se empieza a escuchar como si los mismos parlantes estubieran en cortocircuito acústico bueno yo pienso que las cajas deben tener la frecuencia de corte en los 20 -30hz. Salu2 ya veo si subo alguna foto de los parlantes que tengo.


----------



## jorger

Yo solo digo.. he llegado a escuchar tonos de 20Hz y doy fé que no los reproduce cualquier parlante. Ni cualquiera es capaz de soportar tan tremenda baja frecuencia sin comprometer la integridad el mismo a una potencia relativamente considerable.
30Hz me lo creo (aun así, tela..).
No vale medir los Hz a "ojímetro". Prueba primero con un generador de tonos y coméntanos a que frecuencia comienzan a dejar de responder y a hacer cosas raras.
Muy poquitas canciones (repito, canciones) conozco yo que bajen de los 25Hz en algún fragmento.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá... para hacerla corta... *no podemos adivinar*. Si o Sí tenés que medir los parámetros T/S y con eso simular la respuesta en el WinISD. No es que va a resultar 100% ajustado a la realidad, pero como el problema es en baja frecuencia, hay muchas posibilidades de que tengas alguna pista.
Como acá no sabemos que parlantes son, ni cual es el volumen de la caja ni tenemos los T/S, cualquier respuesta no es mas que una especulación sin ningún sentido.

Así que hacé tus deberes para que podamos ayudarte...


----------



## NaTTo09

Hola, hace unos dias que estoy intentando calcular los parametros T/S de un parlante Jahro BW-1220 (es mi primera vez) y necesito que me aclaren unas dudas por favor.

Siguiendo el metodo dado me dio que la Fs es de 65.5hz... imposible!! y mas en un parlante de 12"
a partir de entonces los siguientes datos me dieron mal (obviamente) pero en el proceso no tuve problemas.

El parlante vino con una hoja que especificaba algunos de estos parametros, pero no me convencian y los quise calcular yo (a modo de comparación). Aparte, para saber si tantas horas de estudio dieron frutos... por lo visto, no hno: 

en esa hoja decia que la Fs era de 46hz, un valor un poco mas razonable, no?

A todo esto que yo sigo sin explicarme porque estos valores asi?

Tengo dudas en como coloque el parlante. "Boca arriba", es decir, con el iman apoyando en la mesa. Esta bien asi? o deberia colgarlo?

Dejo en mano los datos tecnicos y lo dado en el WinISD al cargar los datos

Espero sus respuesta pronto!


----------



## jorger

NaTTo09 dijo:


> .....
> Tengo dudas en como coloque el parlante. "Boca arriba", es decir, con el iman apoyando en la mesa. Esta bien asi? o deberia colgarlo?
> ...


Yo por ahora sólo te puedo responder a esto, pero bueno ya es algo..
Te aconsejaría que lo colgases de algún lugar y que no haya nada a su alrededor en un radio de 50cm como poco.
Apoyarlo en la mesa o en cualquier otra superficie, siempre puede hacer estragos con las mediciones.
Yo por ejemplo, las "pocas" veces que he medido altavoces los he colgado de un ventilador de techo. Lo más cerca posible a su centro, claro.

Haz la prueba y después nos comentas compi :aprobación:
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NaTTo09 dijo:


> Hola, hace unos dias que estoy intentando calcular los parametros T/S de un parlante *Jahro BW-1220* (es mi primera vez) y necesito que me aclaren unas dudas por favor.


Hummmm.... mal comienzo y mala elección....



NaTTo09 dijo:


> Siguiendo el metodo dado me dio que la Fs es de 65.5hz... imposible!! y mas en un parlante de 12"
> a partir de entonces los siguientes datos me dieron mal (obviamente) pero en el proceso no tuve problemas.
> 
> El parlante vino con una hoja que especificaba algunos de estos parametros, pero no me convencian y los quise calcular yo (a modo de comparación). Aparte, para saber si tantas horas de estudio dieron frutos... por lo visto, no hno:


Mejor usá el método que está *ACA*, pero no me sorprende el resultado...



NaTTo09 dijo:


> en esa hoja decia que la Fs era de 46hz, un valor un poco mas razonable, no?


Razonable para quien...? Los parlantes Jahro pueden resultar en cualquier cosa  pero probá con el método que te indiqué arriba.



NaTTo09 dijo:


> Tengo dudas en como coloque el parlante. "Boca arriba", es decir, con el iman apoyando en la mesa. Esta bien asi? o deberia colgarlo?


Tal como te dijeron, va colgado y alejado mas de medio metro de cualquier superficie. Eso está descripto varias veces en el foro...


----------



## NaTTo09

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> probá con el método que te indiqué arriba.



Gracias por tu respuesta!! jajaja el parlante es de un amigo y lo estoy ayudando a armar el baffle.

 En cuanto al metodo, es el que indicaste al comienzo del tema. Me tome el trabajo de traducirlo y seguir paso por paso todo el procedimiento (con el cual no tuve problemas). Quizas mas adelante intente ese metodo, pero por ahora continuo con este. Mi intención es iniciarme en esto nada mas  (a parte tengo todos los instrumentos necesarios).

Aun asi, gracias!!! voy a compartir mis resultados. saludos!


----------



## NaTTo09

Bien, esta vez colgué el parlante del techo con dos alambres y verifiqué que no haya ninguna obstruccion cerca que interfiera, tanto por encima como por debajo. Aun asi la Fs no descendió practicamente nada, y los datos siguen sin coincidir con la hoja que trajo este.

Les dejo el metodo que utilice para calcular todo (la traduccion que hice del metodo al inicio del tema) que contiene unos detalles mas y les doy mis resultados (verificados unas 9 veces :cabezon

La hoja que trajo el parlante no vale la pena subirla de nuevo...

Lo que mas me llama la atencion es el VAS, ni cerca a los 95L que "deberia" tener, al igual que el Qts  

Que opinan? seran asi realmente estos valores? Estare equivocado con el procedimiento?

Ah, todavia no probé con el metodo del cable ya que no tuve tiempo de ir a comprar los materiales. Cuando lo haga subo mis resultados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No te persigas mucho con los Jahro: son malos.y punto.
La fs es real y altisima para un 12". Me imagino que los otros datos van por el mismo camino... sobre todo por que no podes poner nada de confianza en un datasheet de esa empresa.


----------



## NaTTo09

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No te persigas mucho con los Jahro: son malos.y punto.
> La fs es real y altisima para un 12". Me imagino que los otros datos van por el mismo camino... sobre todo por que no podes poner nada de confianza en un datasheet de esa empresa.



Genial!! no se que decirle a mi amigo entonces 

Aun asi, de que medidas deberia hacer el baffle? Utilizo las que indica el winisd con mis datos, con los datos de la hoja que trajo el parlante, o la hacemos "al voleo"?

La idea es que se lleve a su casa un buen equipo de guitarra, o lo mejor que se pueda. Es el "porque" de tantas vueltas con estas mediciones


----------



## fermin luna

NaTTo09 dijo:


> La idea es que se lleve a su casa un buen equipo de guitarra



¡Hubieras empezado por ahí! 

 Dudo que sea problema para el caso el tema de las mediciones... Entiendo que es un tipo de proyecto al que cualquier woofer le viene más o menos bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NaTTo09 dijo:


> Aun asi, de que medidas deberia hacer el baffle? Utilizo las que indica el winisd con mis datos, con los datos de la hoja que trajo el parlante, o la hacemos "al voleo"?
> 
> La idea es que se lleve a su casa un buen equipo de guitarra, o lo mejor que se pueda. Es el "porque" de tantas vueltas con estas mediciones


El baffle se calcula con los parámetros medidos... no ves que los otros son inventados???  

El problema final es que vos querés hace un baffle para guitarra y estás poniendo mucho énfasis en la respuesta de baja frecuencia (eso es lo que te dan los parámetros T/S) pero la viola NO USA esas frecuencias!!!
Lo primero que tenés que hacer es elegir y comprar un parlante decente para guitarra (Eminence, Celestion, etc) que te va a costar 100 o mas obamas, por que los Jahros no van para eso a menos que armes un ampli con salida que trabaje parcialmente en modo "corriente"... lo que tampoco es taaan bueno por que te podés comer la bobina o la suspensión sin darte cuenta.
Luego tenés que hacer la caja... que podrá ser cerrada o bass-reflex (poco probable) o completamente abierta (dipolo), dependiendo básicamente de hasta que baja frecuencia llegue la viola, el estilo del violero, las fases de la luna y la velocidad del viento  .

Esto ya se comentó antes, pero un amplificador y un baffle para guitarra SON PARTE DEL INSTRUMENTO y en ellos no funcionan los principios de Hi-Fi. El violero los usa para personalizar el sonido a su gusto, así que vas a tener que sentar al flaco a tu lado, hacerlo tocar la viola y QUE EL DECIDA si le gusta como suena o nó. En resumen, para música no existe eso de "un buen equipo de guitarra o lo mejor que se pueda"... existe "el que le guste al músico".. aunque no hay que olvidarse de que la tecnología usada sea buena.


----------



## NaTTo09

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El baffle se calcula con los parámetros medidos... no ves que los otros son inventados???
> 
> El problema final es que vos querés hace un baffle para guitarra y estás poniendo mucho énfasis en la respuesta de baja frecuencia (eso es lo que te dan los parámetros T/S) pero la viola NO USA esas frecuencias!!!




Entonces, no se aplica ninguna teoria para el tamaño del baffle para un ampli de guitarra???

Genial, horas y horas de estudio sin sentido :cabezon:

Bueno, gracias igual, me ayudaste mucho !!! le digo que lo haga a la medida que le parezca y que pruebe, total no es muy "esquisito" con el sonido de la viola jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NaTTo09 dijo:


> Entonces, no se aplica ninguna teoria para el tamaño del baffle para un ampli de guitarra???


Noooo... no es que no se aplique teoría, el tema es que tenes que usar la parte de teoría que se aplica en un baffle para viola y no uno HiFi.
Por ejemplo, para una viola no te importa mucho la respuesta en baja frecuencia por que la viola casi no suena ahí . Si aplicás los T/S te va a dar el tamaño correcto de caja para la respuesta de BF que elijás, pero nunca va a sonar en esa zona .
Entonces lo que se hace es poner más enfasis en la zona que abarca el sonido de las cuerdas de la viola y no en BF. El problema es que hay que medir con micrófono o usar baffles dipolares... cuya teoría es bastante mas complicada...


----------



## EdgardoCas

No leí en detalle, pero la cuestión es hacer un bafle para guitarra, verdad?
1- Como ya se apuntó, la guitarra no necesita que la caja reproduzca por debajo de 50-60 Hz
2- La frecuencia dominante está entre los medios y medios altos
3- El parlante más apropiado para usar sería un rango extendido
4- No me parece muy necesario tanto cálculo de caja, justamente por la respuesta en frecuencia del conjunto guitarra-amplificador de guitara; si te fijás, en los amplis/cajas de renombre (Marshall, Vox, Carvin), el diseño acústico no es demasiado elaborado.


----------



## NaTTo09

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema es que hay que medir con micrófono o usar baffles dipolares... cuya teoría es bastante mas complicada...



Bien, ahora entiendo 

No tenes alguna fuente de la que pueda aprender mas sobre estos bafles?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NaTTo09 dijo:


> No tenes alguna fuente de la que pueda aprender mas sobre estos bafles?


No de los baffles de viola específicamente (y que dudo que exista), pero *te paso* un paper/apunte de Linkwitz sobre los baffle dipolares como para que vayas viendo como viene la mano. Ojo que es para HiFi, pero te vas a dar cuenta de por que sirven perfectamente para viola.


----------



## aadf

Buen dia a todos!

Despues de varias mediciones, viendo que los valores T/S que medi son parecidos entre si, estoy viendo lo
que me informa el WinISD.

En principio estoy eligiendo como tamaño una caja bass-reflex de 72 litros, por el lugar que dispongo.

Me da una curva rara y lo que hice fue agregar la caja que actualmente tengo (hecha con total desconocimiento),
otra de 100lts y por ultimo elegi un parlante de la base de datos de 12" para referenciar. En el grafico aparece:

En *ROJO*, caja actual:
Volumen = 38Lts
Sintonia = 64,12Hz
2 orificios 40mm diametro x 18mm prof.(resonancia 9kHz)

En *VERDE*, caja a realizar:
Volumen = 72Lts
Sintonia = 40Hz
Tubo sintonia 84mm diametro x 82mm prof.(resonancia 2kHz)

En *AZUL*, caja algo mas grande:
Volumen = 100Lts
Sintonia = 40Hz
Tubo sintonia 84mm diametro x 42mm prof.(resonancia 4kHz)

En *NEGRO*, con driver Audiopipe (elegido casi al azar):
Volumen = 72Lts
Sintonia = 26Hz
Tubo sintonia 84mm diametro x 274mm prof.(resonancia 626Hz)

Como ven, la curva NEGRA tiene una forma parecida a la que pusieron en el primer post, pero la que da
mi parlante es muy diferente. Esto se debe a que el parlante es malo? Han tenido alguna cosa asi?
Valdra la pena hacer una caja teniendo esa curva? Estos son los parametros:

Fs  = 54.43 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 312.82 uH
L2  = 462.67 uH
R2  = 12.31 ohms
*Qt*  = 1.26
Qes = 1.54
Qms = 7.14
Mms = 29.66 grams
Rms = 1.402994 kg/s
Cms = 0.000289 m/N
Vas = 114.31 liters
Sd= 530.93 cm^2
Bl  = 6.288651 Tm
ETA = 1.15 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 93.96 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 14.00 grams
Diameter= 26.00 cm


Gracias y saludos!
Andres.


----------



## juanfilas

aadf dijo:


> Buen dia a todos!
> 
> Despues de varias mediciones, viendo que los valores T/S que medi son parecidos entre si, estoy viendo lo
> que me informa el WinISD.
> 
> En principio estoy eligiendo como tamaño una caja bass-reflex de 72 litros, por el lugar que dispongo.
> 
> Me da una curva rara y lo que hice fue agregar la caja que actualmente tengo (hecha con total desconocimiento),
> otra de 100lts y por ultimo elegi un parlante de la base de datos de 12" para referenciar. En el grafico aparece:
> 
> En *ROJO*, caja actual:
> Volumen = 38Lts
> Sintonia = 64,12Hz
> 2 orificios 40mm diametro x 18mm prof.(resonancia 9kHz)
> 
> En *VERDE*, caja a realizar:
> Volumen = 72Lts
> Sintonia = 40Hz
> Tubo sintonia 84mm diametro x 82mm prof.(resonancia 2kHz)
> 
> En *AZUL*, caja algo mas grande:
> Volumen = 100Lts
> Sintonia = 40Hz
> Tubo sintonia 84mm diametro x 42mm prof.(resonancia 4kHz)
> 
> En *NEGRO*, con driver Audiopipe (elegido casi al azar):
> Volumen = 72Lts
> Sintonia = 26Hz
> Tubo sintonia 84mm diametro x 274mm prof.(resonancia 626Hz)
> 
> Como ven, la curva NEGRA tiene una forma parecida a la que pusieron en el primer post, pero la que da
> mi parlante es muy diferente. Esto se debe a que el parlante es malo? Han tenido alguna cosa asi?
> Valdra la pena hacer una caja teniendo esa curva? Estos son los parametros:
> 
> Fs = 54.43 Hz
> Re = 6.00 ohms[dc]
> Le = 312.82 uH
> L2 = 462.67 uH
> R2 = 12.31 ohms
> *Qt* = 1.26
> Qes = 1.54
> Qms = 7.14
> Mms = 29.66 grams
> Rms = 1.402994 kg/s
> Cms = 0.000289 m/N
> Vas = 114.31 liters
> Sd= 530.93 cm^2
> Bl = 6.288651 Tm
> ETA = 1.15 %
> Lp(2.83V/1m) = 93.96 dB
> 
> Added Mass Method:
> Added mass = 14.00 grams
> Diameter= 26.00 cm
> 
> 
> Gracias y saludos!
> Andres.


 
 Hola, recordá que no podes sintonizar por debajo de la Fs, 55hz en este caso, por lo que la única sintonía válida es la roja en este caso. proba sintonizar a 55hz y fíjate como te queda la curva.


----------



## AntonioAA

Te dije que ese parlante no iba a ser facil .... por empezar con ese Qts . Lo unico aceptable creo que seria caja cerrada , si bien el que yo tengo andaba horrible asi.

A ojo te digo que la Le tambien es muy baja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay que saber cual bass-reflex ajuste eligió el WinIsd en función de los parámetros del parlante, y eso lo dice poco antes de aceptar la configuración final de la caja.
Lo mas "deseable" es que sea un QB3 que es bastante suave, pero así como esta.... es muy feo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay que saber cual bass-reflex ajuste eligió el WinIsd en función de los parámetros del parlante, y eso lo dice poco antes de aceptar la configuración final de la caja.
> Lo mas "deseable" es que sea un QB3 que es bastante suave, pero así como esta.... es muy feo...



Es cierto , pero cualquiera haya "elegido''  hay casos en que te pones a jugar con el volumen y la sintonia y no logras nada aceptable ... o volumenes de 20.000 lts y 5m de tubo de sintonia ....


----------



## aadf

Buenas a todos, gracias por asesorarme! 



juanfilas dijo:


> Hola, recordá que no podes sintonizar por debajo de la Fs, 55hz en este caso, por lo que la única sintonía válida es la roja en este caso. proba sintonizar a 55hz y fíjate como te queda la curva.



Ahi lo repeti a 55hz. Mismo tamaño, salvo que me cambio el Vents.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay que saber cual bass-reflex ajuste eligió el WinIsd en función de los parámetros del parlante, y eso lo dice poco antes de aceptar la configuración final de la caja.
> Lo mas "deseable" es que sea un QB3 que es bastante suave, pero así como esta.... es muy feo...



Adjunte las opciones que da, en azul la que siempre me pone por defecto. La QB3 me da igual.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Te dije que ese parlante no iba a ser facil .... por empezar con ese Qts . Lo unico aceptable creo que seria caja cerrada , si bien el que yo tengo andaba horrible asi.
> 
> A ojo te digo que la Le tambien es muy baja



La curva naranja es a caja cerrada.

Pregunta... Esa curva que se pasa de los 0db, se supone que deberia atenuarla con filtros?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Claro.. con ese tipo de ajuste es un desastre. Tal vez alguna band-pass "podria" andar mejor.
En caja cerrada no va nada mal, pero de cuantos litros es para tener una f3 de 50hz????? 1000????


----------



## aadf

hola,

No se, algo le estoy errando. Abri el "proyecto" y para 72lts la curva es distinta..


----------



## AntonioAA

Conclusiones : aun que la mona se vista de seda, mona queda .hace una caja de 72 lts cerrada y llenala de aislante ... Listo, no te compliques 
!


----------



## ricardolima

Hola. Agradecería si alguien puede asesorarme. Tengo un viejo amplificador que arme en la escuela, un RCA 40+40 (reales a 8 ohms) y unos bafles de 3 vías de 50 litros cuyos parlantes kinser de 10 pulgadas en mal estado quiero reemplazar por unos baratos jarho o algún otro. Pienso usar el equipo como home cinema. Mi problema es que no sé de que potencia comprar los woofer, vi en el mercado algunos  de 150 w, pero mi preocupación es que no sean los adecuados y no funcionen bien a baja potencia. Necesitaría alguien que me asesore sobre la potencia de los woofer. Los que tengo ahora no poseen ningún dato para usar de referencia.


----------



## crimson

ricardolima dijo:


> ... quiero reemplazar por unos baratos jarho o algún otro...



Si no vas a comprar un 10 pulgadas *bueno* tratá que sea de la mayor potencia posible. Un Jahro chino de 150W empieza a ratear a los 25W RMS...

Saludos C


----------



## AntonioAA

Lamentablemente creo que hay poco y nada de woofers para poca potencia . Efectivamente no te conviene que sean de demasiada porque el rendimiento no es alto y ni los vas a mover ..
Creo que todavia deben quedar unos Peavey Pro que no eran exagerados de precio y rendimiento relativamente alto .
Atencion! vas a tener que rediseñar el divisor porque es muy poco probable que puedas reemplazarlo directo y rediseñar la caja por los mismos motivos ....


----------



## jorger

Hola compañeros. Hoy vengo con otro proyecto que pronto llevaré a cabo: Otro subwoofer, para no variar 
Un TangBand W5-1138SMF. Un sub de lo más pequeño con sólo *5.25"*


Como curiosidad por si lo quereis leer:


		Código:
	

Curioseando por ebay me topé con el mismísimo parts-express que tiene una cuenta para importar sus productos a otras regiones.
Y ya que estaba eché a un ojo al listado de productos. Tenían el TangBand que menciono. Conozco esa marca desde hace tiempo y por lo que sé tiene bastante buena reputación en general.
Me puse a mirar sus parámetros (que de primeras me parecieron bastante buenos) y fui a simularlo.
Me sorprendió bastante la curva que me tiró el winisd por defecto. 
Luego me puse a mirar opiniones de gente que había hecho 
mediciones y todo.. básicamente igual de sorprendidos que yo.
He mirado vídeos, y entre el montón que salen poniendolos a 
máxima excursión sólo para ver "oooh cómo se mueve" (No soporto eso),
encontré uno donde se aprecia perfectamente la respuesta que tiene en
un T-Line de 7L con Fb 42Hz, muy nítida.

Ya lo tengo de camino a casa, mientras, a ver qué tal veis el panorama;

Aquí sus parámetros T/S:
FS=45Hz
SPL=82dB/1w/1m
Re=3.4Ω
Le=0.34mH
Qms=3.56
Qes=0.57
Qts=0.49
Vas=4.85L
Xmax=+/-9.25mm (18.5mm total)
Bl=7.17 Tm
Sd=94cm²
Pe=40w

Al lío. Os muestro varias capturas del winisd con dos diseños distintos;
*Negro:* Diseño que me arroja el winisd, sin tocar nada (10.7L, Fb= 35.9Hz)
*Azul:* Diseño modificado por mí: 12.8L, Fb= 39.5Hz. 

Básicamente me es imposible llevar a la práctica el diseño predeterminado. Tanto el volumen de la caja como la Fb son demasiado chicos, como para que quepa un tubo recto, de suficiente diámetro (48mm) como para no tener problemas de soplidos por la alta velocidad del aire.
Por eso agrandé el volumen como un 20% y subí la Fb a 39.5Hz. Porque sino físicamente era imposible por las dimensiones del puerto.
Y no, no se me antoja agrandar aún más el volumen por la pérdida de manejo de potencia que puede conllevar. Aparte que, no me gustan los volúmenes "exagerados".

PD: Nótese que el winisd automáticamente me ha mandado directamente una Fb de 35.9Hz, por debajo de la Fs, así que por ello imagino que no habrá problema en seguir sintonizando por debajo, como he hecho..

Allá van las capturas:

1.-Transfer Function Magnitude:

-Aquí se ve la diferencia de respuesta en frecuencia entre ambos diseños.
En el mío, un refuerzo de casi 3dB en las cercanías de 40Hz. No creo que se note mucho sabiendo que el oído tiene menor sensibilidad en esas frecuencias.

2.-Group Delay:

-Aquí no sé hasta qué punto podría llegar tirarme de los pelos porque no acabo de entender en qué y cómo afecta una gráfica con esa forma y de semejante amplitud.. 27ms de pico nada mas y nada menos, y bastante cerca de las frecuencias que pretendo reproducir..

3.- Cone Excursion.

Esto para una potencia aplicada de 30w en ambos casos. Parece bastante controlada 
Más controlada me parece aún si tenemos en cuenta la impedancia respecto a la frecuencia. En la zona de "mayor" excursión, la impedancia también es bastante alta, con lo cual la excursión resultante queda cuanto menos, reducida.
Esto es porque, hay que tener en cuenta que la gráfica de excursión es a una determinada potencia constante en *todo* el rango de frecuencias, obvio que en la práctica esa potencia no va a ser constante por las propias variaciones de la impedancia, que son bastante.. notables, como en todos los BR. La vemos en la siguiente captura.

4.- Impedancia vs Frecuencia.

A esto es lo que me refiero. Bajando de los 36Hz, comienza a subir la impedancia hasta los 30Hz, pasando de 5Ω a 16Ω. Mayor impedancia, por tanto menor potencia, menor excursión. Es imposible que se salga de la Xmax. De hecho se quedaría a medio camino. Al menos en la teoría.

5.- Velocidad del aire en el puerto.

Lo mismo que mas arriba, potencia aplicada de 30w en ambos casos.
El tubo es de 48mm de diámetro.
Velocidad de 27m/s máximo. Es medio mucho, lo que sí es que, va a tener "Flanging" en los dos extremos. Que por experiencia propia ayuda mucho para evitar turbulencias, soplidos y demás ruidos raros producidos por un exceso de velocidad del aire.
Ya quisiera yo colocar un puerto de al menos 55mm de diámetro. Pero volvemos a tener serios problemas de espacio. No puedo poner codos, es más, tampoco me gustan 

Conclusión, me voy a lanzar con éste proyecto. Tengo mis razones:
1- Necesito (y quiero) algo de tamaño contenido, pero a la vez lo más resultón posible. Para uso hogareño ya que no necesito mucho SPL, pero sí buena respuesta en frecuencia. Este es el candidato perfecto.
2- Necesito (y vuelvo a querer) una respuesta suave y sin cosas raras desde los 40Hz, hasta los 120Hz para tener margen y poder cortarlo debidamente con otros drivers según convenga. La gente que ha hecho mediciones hablan de una respuesta realmente plana hasta los 1800Hz. 
Aparte, aquel JBL de 8" del que tanto os he dado la brasa me gusta muy mucho, su calidad en subgraves (en torno a los 40Hz) me encanta, no así arriba de los 50Hz que es un desastre. Ruido. No me gusta nada el ruido. De ahí que necesite el cambio que menciono.
3- No me puedo estar quieto con éstas cosas.

Este TangBand, entre su precio neto, el envío y tarifa de importación (Aduanas, supongo), me ha salido en total por 70€. Un poco más de lo que uno quisiera, pero no se puede pedir más sabiendo de dónde tienen que venir.
En 2 semanas tiene que llegarme a casa.

Estoy atento a cualquier comentario, opinión, consejo y crítica constructiva 
Un saludo compañeros.


----------



## Fogonazo

jorger dijo:


> Hola compañeros. Hoy vengo con otro proyecto que pronto llevaré a cabo: Otro subwoofer, para no variar
> 
> Aquí sus parámetros T/S:
> FS=45Hz
> *SPL=82dB/1w/1m*
> Re=3.4Ω. . . .



 *¡ Un parlante mudo ¡*


----------



## jorger

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Un parlante mudo ¡*


 Lo sé Fogo, pero es comprensible dada la tremenda Xmax que tiene y la pequeña superficie del cono 
Como ya dije al final del post, no necesito gran SPL así que por ello, no problem 
Además, el JBL que venia usando tenia incluso menos sensibilidad,  81.8dB 1w/1m.. y aquello era muy digno con un humilde TDA2050...
Un saludo !


----------



## AntonioAA

El parlante parece bonito ... ojala se consiguiera aqui y a ese precio !
respecto a lo que dices sobre sintonizar a frecuencia menor a la Fs , me ha pasado que el winisd no tiene prejuicios en proponerte sintonias debajo de ella , si bien por regla general es palabra maldita ( no tengo a mano la explicacion del porque ) . Por mi parte pienso que si no vas a exagerar la potencia y lo que buscas es linealidad , no hay inconveniente en bajarla .
Por otra parte : dices que sino aumentas el volumen de la caja no te entra el tubo de sintonia... Sabes que el tubo de sintonia SE DESCUENTA DEL VOLUMEN DE LA CAJA ?? ... al igual que el del parlante .
O sea que tendrias un volumen menor al que crees....
Espero te sirva . Saludos


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> El parlante parece bonito ... ojala se consiguiera aqui y a ese precio !


Mala pinta la verdad es que no tiene. Ya veremos los resultados !. Hasta hace bien poco no se podían conseguir estas cosas importadas en mi país. Me parece una buena oportunidad para ponerlo a prueba.



AntonioAA dijo:


> respecto a lo que dices sobre sintonizar a frecuencia menor a la Fs , me ha pasado que el winisd no tiene prejuicios en proponerte sintonias debajo de ella , si bien por regla general es palabra maldita ( no tengo a mano la explicacion del porque ) . Por mi parte pienso que si no vas a exagerar la potencia y lo que buscas es linealidad , no hay inconveniente en bajarla .


Entiendo 
Bien pues, puedo estar tranquilo. Precisamente lo que pretendo es linealidad como bien dices. No tenía pensado llevarlo cerca de su límite. Me gusta ser conservador con estas cosas. 
Lo voy a mover con el LM3886 que tengo montado. Eso sí, limitado en potencia con un transformador mas chico (en tensión). 


AntonioAA dijo:


> Por otra parte : dices que sino aumentas el volumen de la caja no te entra el tubo de sintonia... Sabes que el tubo de sintonia SE DESCUENTA DEL VOLUMEN DE LA CAJA ?? ... al igual que el del parlante .
> O sea que tendrias un volumen menor al que crees....
> Espero te sirva . Saludos


He llegado a pensar eso en varias ocasiones desde hace bastante tiempo.. pero nunca tuve la certeza de que fuese así. No lo sabía. Se agradece la aclaración Antonio. Cada dia se aprende algo más.
Mañana corrijo las medidas de la caja.. ya tenía el diseño en 3D y todo..
Gracias por la ayuda :apretón:
En unas semanas volveré a aparecer por estos lares para comentar resultados.
Saludos !


----------



## Giro

Buenas noches a todos: 

Soy bastante novato con la electrónica y hace un tiempo que quería armar un bafle calculado para un parlantito de 4'' Aiwa de un viejo minicomponente. Los parámetros que me dieron usando LIMP (después del sexto intento  ) son:

Fs  = 345.34 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 67.42 uH
L2  = 169.91 uH
R2  = 6.34 ohms
Qt  = 0.08
Qes = 0.15
Qms = 0.16
Mms = 0.34 grams
Rms = 4.585399 kg/s
Cms = 0.000625 m/N
Vas = 5.42 liters
Sd= 78.54 cm^2
Bl  = 4.464573 Tm
ETA = 145.06 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 116.73 dB


Al momento de hacer la simulación con el WinIsd (tanto el pro como el beta) me da un EBP de 2302,3   cuando en la mayoría de los parlantes que están guardados en el programa están entre 40 y 100. 

Es por eso quería recurrir a ustedes para preguntarles si esto puede ser así o la cifra está mal, (Aunque me inclino mas por la segunda ) ¿Ustedes qué opinan?


También les dejo adjunto una gráfica del WinIsd con este parlante y con una caja ventilada de 5.4 litros sintonizada a 150 Hz, aunque por lo que estuve leyendo por acá es muy mala la curva  ya que no se parece en nada a un "escalón" 

Sin mas que decirles, un saludo!


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que puedo decirte es que hay algo mal medido ... Qt=0.08 NO EXISTE ( normal es algo menor a 1 ) . La Fs de 345Hz es mas propia de un tweeter que de un parlante de medios .. woofer ni hablar .
Hay parlantes  a los cuales es imposible hacerles caja decente ( a lo sumo sellada ) ... pero primero revisá las mediciones .


----------



## jorger

Algo hay mal en las mediciones.
Viendo la Sd de 78.5cm^2 se tratará de un altavoz de 4 o 5"
Lo que me parece ilógico es su Fs de 345Hz.. Muy raro. Demasiado alta para un altavoz de ese tamaño.
Y ya no digo los factores Q... y su sensibilidad , que aunque esté especificada para 2.83v/1m me parece muy mucho.
Fotos de altavoz en cuestión?


----------



## AntonioAA

Se me ocurre una cosa ... NO ESTARA EL CONO CLAVADO? ... porque para que de esa amortiguacion monstruosa y la Fs tan alta ....


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Se me ocurre una cosa ... NO ESTARA EL CONO CLAVADO? ... porque para que de esa amortiguacion monstruosa y la Fs tan alta ....


Justo venía pensando lo mismo


----------



## Giro

Hola de vuelta: 

El parlante está aparentemente sano, no está clavado ni roto en ninguna parte. Ayer estuve toda la tarde con el LIMP y me daban cosas similares, así que estaba pensando en ir hoy a buscar otra computadora y probar de vuelta. Ya que estoy empezando a tener la sospecha de que se quemó la placa de sonido. Cuando tenga nuevos datos se los comento  


Lo que me pareció raro es que cuando el programa LIMP me pidió la resistencia dc del altavoz, me daba aproximadamente 4.7 ohms. Pero si yo ingresaba este valor en el programa me daba un error. Lo que hice fue ponerle 4 ohms y recién ahí el programa me acepto el dato y me calculó los parametros. 

¿Será por ahí que viene la mano del problema?  

En un rato les paso las fotos del parlante en cuestión, ya que ahora no las tengo a mano.
Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Pregunta quizá un poco tonta pero que no está demás saber, qué impedancia tiene el altavoz (si es que la sabes)?

Aparte, 
Ten en cuenta que el polímetro tiene cierta "tolerancia" al medir resistencias. Es decir, en la escala normal de ohmios, al poner las puntas en cortocircuito nunca te va a marcar 0.00. Normalmente marca 0.4-0.6.
Ese valor tienes que descontárselo a la medición de la Re del altavoz.
Un saludo.


----------



## Giro

jorger dijo:


> Pregunta quizá un poco tonta pero que no está demás saber, qué impedancia tiene el altavoz (si es que la sabes)?
> 
> Aparte,
> Ten en cuenta que el polímetro tiene cierta "tolerancia" al medir resistencias. Es decir, en la escala normal de ohmios, al poner las puntas en cortocircuito nunca te va a marcar 0.00. Normalmente marca 0.4-0.6.
> Ese valor tienes que descontárselo a la medición de la Re del altavoz.
> Un saludo.



La verdad que la impedancia no está especificada atrás del parlante y tampoco pude encontrar mucha información de este...  estimo yo que serán 4 ohms, pero ahora que lo pienso no puedo andar estimando mucho ya que en caso de que esté medio quemado, daría menos impedancia que la que en realidad era, verdad? 

acá las fotos del parlantito en cuestión:


----------



## jorger

Giro dijo:


> La verdad que la impedancia no está especificada atrás del parlante y tampoco pude encontrar mucha información de este...  estimo yo que serán 4 ohms, pero ahora que lo pienso no puedo andar estimando mucho ya que en caso de que esté medio quemado, daría menos impedancia que la que en realidad era, verdad?
> 
> acá las fotos del parlantito en cuestión:


Si la Re no te da menos de 4 ohm, la impedancia debería ser mayor a los 4ohm . Pero también es raro porque normalmente un altavoz con Z= 8 ohm suele tener una Re arriba de los 6 ohm. En tu caso la Re es de ~ 4 ohm. Típico de altavoces con Z= 6 ohm. No es muy común encontrarse altavoces con esa impedancia.
Ojo, muchos bafles indican una impedancia de 6ohm, pero tiene que ver con el divisor pasivo que traen (los que lo tienen, claro), no con el altavoz como tal, que en cuyo caso es de 8 ohm.

Si usando otro pc (y otra tarjeta de sonido) te vuelve a tirar esas mediciones, y dices que aparentemente está bien.. me atrevería a decir que la bobina de tu altavoz está dañada probablemente. De última puede que no tengas algo bien configurado del Arta.
Otra cosa, mides con ruido rosa o con senoidal pura?

De todas maneras te arrojo un dato. Viendo tu altavoz, es de los típicos bafles que "cumplen". No suenan mal, pero no puedes esperar gran cosa de ellos.
He medido varios como el tuyo, y suelen tener una Fs del orden de los 120 a 160Hz. 
De ser tu caso (siempre hay raras excepciones) no esperes conseguir graves de él, no son capaces de bajar más allá de los 90Hz. Sólo "golpean".
A ver que opina AntonioAA al respecto..


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahora que lo veo ... ese parlantito es un parlante de medios a lo sumo . Extraño que sea tan alta la Fs .
Como dice el amigo Jorger deberia ser entre 100 y 200 . 
Lo de la impedancia , cuidado con el caracter de punto decimal , puede ser que deban ingresar (.) y no (,) 
Pero creo que en general no se le aplican las mediciones como a un woofer ... solo iria en caja cerrada.
El modelo de T/S es justamente un modelo y es valido en un rango de valores .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tal cual...
Una fs razonable seria del orden de los 150hz... mas o menos, pero con mas de 300hz el parlante esta dañado.
Ya me paso una vez que ecualizando con la TL un parlante rango extendido, al cabo de un tiempo habia duplicado la fs. No se cual es el daño real, por que los T/S dan muy parecidos... pero no la fs.
Algo les hace no el exceso de potencia sino el exceso de excursion...


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal cual...
> Una fs razonable seria del orden de los 150hz... mas o menos, pero con mas de 300hz el parlante esta dañado.
> Ya me paso una vez que ecualizando con la TL un parlante rango extendido, al cabo de un tiempo habia duplicado la fs. No se cual es el daño real, por que los T/S dan muy parecidos... pero no la fs.
> Algo les hace no el exceso de potencia sino el exceso de excursion...



... y sumado al increible Qts=0.08 que midio .. "lo sospeche desde un principio" decia el Chapulín ...


----------



## Giro

He logrado medir de nuevo con LIMP, Esta vez probé midiendo con onda senoidal y no con ruido rosa, pero al agregarle peso al cono (dos monedas de $0,25), La segunda curva me hace un pico como a los 75 Hz y luego otro muy pequeño a los 435 Hz... Mientras que en la primer curva, el pico es de 205 Hz 

No se si tendrá algo que ver, pero tiene bastante excursión este. Algo así de 4mm había medido... 

Ahora los valores Q son un poco mas altos y la Fs disminuye un poco. ¿Estarán mejor? 

Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 205.26 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 71.49 uH
L2  = 276.96 uH
R2  = 4.95 ohms
Qt  = 1.24
Qes = 1.97
Qms = 3.39
Mms = 1.48 grams
Rms = 0.563610 kg/s
Cms = 0.000405 m/N
Vas = 3.51 liters
Sd= 78.54 cm^2
Bl  = 1.972754 Tm
ETA = 1.49 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 96.83 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 10.40 grams
Diameter= 10.00 cm


saludos y muchas gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta bastaaaaaante mas razonable. Esos son parametros mas tipicos de ese tipo de parlantes.
Respecto a los picos, el que te importa es el mas alto. A cual fcia esta ese???


----------



## jorger

Giro dijo:


> He logrado medir de nuevo con LIMP, Esta vez probé midiendo con onda senoidal y no con ruido rosa, pero al agregarle peso al cono (dos monedas de $0,25), La segunda curva me hace un pico como a los 75 Hz y luego otro muy pequeño a los 435 Hz... Mientras que en la primer curva, el pico es de 205 Hz
> 
> No se si tendrá algo que ver, pero tiene bastante excursión este. Algo así de 4mm había medido...
> 
> Ahora los valores Q son un poco mas altos y la Fs disminuye un poco. ¿Estarán mejor?
> 
> Loudspeaker parameters:
> 
> Fs  = 205.26 Hz
> Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
> Le  = 71.49 uH
> L2  = 276.96 uH
> R2  = 4.95 ohms
> Qt  = 1.24
> Qes = 1.97
> Qms = 3.39
> Mms = 1.48 grams
> Rms = 0.563610 kg/s
> Cms = 0.000405 m/N
> Vas = 3.51 liters
> Sd= 78.54 cm^2
> Bl  = 1.972754 Tm
> ETA = 1.49 %
> Lp(2.83V/1m) = 96.83 dB
> 
> Added Mass Method:
> Added mass = 10.40 grams
> Diameter= 10.00 cm
> 
> 
> saludos y muchas gracias por sus respuestas!


Lo de las curvas lo veo bien. Ten en cuenta que al agregarle masa al cono (en tu caso 10g) la Fs puede bajar bastante.
El pico enano de los 435Hz lo ignoraría. Puede ser una resonancia extraña al no estar bien sujetas las monedas. A esas frecuencias cualquier cosa que le pongas al cono puede vibrar y hacer "pavadas".

Por el resto de datos, me parece todo muy coherente. Tanto la sensibilidad (precisamente tenía en mente ese valor), como el Vas, el factor Bl y los factores Q concuerdan perfectamente con lo que se puede esperar de un altavoz así. Es muy común tener esos valores de Qts y Qes. Suelen ser (bastante) altos.

La Fs de 205Hz me sigue pareciendo un pelin alta, pero está dentro de lo posible...

La escursión de 4mm (total), sí, está en torno a ese valor. El problema es que, antes de que el flujo magnético de la bobina llegue al límite de zona lineal, el altavoz puede empezar a hacer cosas raras. No están hechos para llevarlos al límite en lo que a excursión lineal se refiere.

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## AntonioAA

Vaya diferencia ,no? 
Asi estamos mejor . ....


----------



## Giro

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esta bastaaaaaante mas razonable. Esos son parametros mas tipicos de ese tipo de parlantes.
> Respecto a los picos, el que te importa es el mas alto. A cual fcia esta ese???



El mas alto estaba alrededor de los 200 hz. Bajó bastante. 

Ahora estoy viendo la curva que me da el winISD que es bastante fea,  así que tengo un rato para jugar con ella


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Giro dijo:


> El mas alto estaba alrededor de los 200 hz. Bajó bastante.


Si, pero bajó con carga (monedas) cuando hiciste la medicion. El que te importa es el pico  "a cono libre" y ese define que tu parlante va a reproducir mas o menos bien (mas menos que mas ) hasta los 150Hz, de ahí para abajo....dalo por muerto...


----------



## Giro

Si, igual no esperaba mucho de el ya que lo encontré tirado  , si no mas bien familiarizarme un poco mas con este tema que me daba bastante curiosidad y de paso integrarlo a otro mini-proyecto que estoy haciendo 


Así que muy agradecido con sus ayudas y respuestas, se me aclararon muchas cosas!


----------



## jorger

Hola chicos.
He estado casi todo el fin de semana trabajando en el Tang Band, y vengo con primeras impresiones y observaciones.
Sencillamente impresionante.
Antes de nada, lo tengo funcionando con un LM3886 alimentado a +/-24v. En otras palabras, limitado a unos 40w aprox.
Tanto el cono como la velocidad del aire del puerto están controladísimos. Quiero decir:
Únicamente tengo algún soplido en tonos inferiores a los 30Hz, y sólo cuando le he exigido. Sip, algunas canciones tienen contenido taaan abajo. Pero como sólo tengo 2 canciones así, no problemo.
Y respecto a la excursión del cono, no hay cosas raras. Se mueve lo justo y necesario. Mas bien bastante poco. Me gusta. No lo he visto moverse más allá del ~50% de su xmax poniendo el LM3886 cerca de su límite.

Solo un detalle a tener en cuenta de la construcción final: los puertos son de 48mm de diámetro, pero en el extremo contrario el diámetro pasa a ser de 40mm. Son de esos que tienen cierta forma "cónica". Entonces me surge una duda un poco tonta: habría que tener en cuenta el diámetro "medio" del puerto en lugar de los 48mm, cierto?. Yo he supuesto que sí.. que en este caso serían 44mm.. y la Fb bajaría a 36Hz y pico, y por tanto el pico que aparece en las simulaciones posteadas se atenuaría 

Volviendo al tema.
En cuanto al sonido en general: Cuesta creer que algo tan chico tenga tanta extensión en graves. Así a ojo-oído oops creo que tiene la F3 en los 36-37Hz aprox.
Noto un muy leve realce entre los 40-45Hz. Para nada molesto. Apenas se percibe. Según mi oído (repito, según el mío) la respuesta es casi totalmente plana hasta que comienza a decaer. Quienes decían y demostraban con mediciones la suavidad de la respuesta.. tenían razón.
Pd: Pese a la baja sensibilidad propia del altavoz, el SPL final es bastante alto. Con apenas el volumen a la mitad me pueden echar la bronca los vecinos perfectamente. Las pruebas las he hecho en el suelo de la terraza junto con un bafle pioneer de un minicomponente. No sólo el subgrave, obviamente.

Ahí van unas fotos, antes y después de montarlo todo:





Sip, tiene ventilación hasta por debajo de la araña. Se ve la bobina perfectamente. 
Me pareció raro en un principio la poca sección del hilo, pero luego observando me di cuenta de que son dos hilos bobinados a la vez.
No sé que diferencia podría marcar con respecto a un bobinado de un solo hilo de sección equivalente.

Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bonito te ha quedado! 
Respecto al tubo de sintonia , si te fijas en el winisd , te permite dimensionar de acuerdo a que uno o los dos extremos del tubo sean "flanged" , otros lo llaman "flared" . Que no es lo mismo que un tubo conico .
El resultado de eso deberias averiguarlo ...MIDIENDO! 
Es de lo mas sencillo , la Fb es el valle entre los dos picos de impedancia que vas a medir .
Ahi podras ver a que equivalente de tubo cilindrico esta funcionando . Todo lo otro son suposiciones o en todo caso te llevaria a una cantidad de matematica infernal .
Saludos


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Muy bonito te ha quedado!
> Respecto al tubo de sintonia , si te fijas en el winisd , te permite dimensionar de acuerdo a que uno o los dos extremos del tubo sean "flanged" , otros lo llaman "flared" . Que no es lo mismo que un tubo conico .
> El resultado de eso deberias averiguarlo ...MIDIENDO!
> Es de lo mas sencillo , la Fb es el valle entre los dos picos de impedancia que vas a medir .
> Ahi podras ver a que equivalente de tubo cilindrico esta funcionando . Todo lo otro son suposiciones o en todo caso te llevaria a una cantidad de matematica infernal .
> Saludos


Si sí, lo sé, pero no me refiero a eso 
Ignorando los extremos "flanged", el diámetro interior del tubo en un extremo (justo antes de que comience el flanging) es de 48mm, el extremo contrario es de 40mm. Por eso comenté que el tubo en sí tiene cierta forma cónica. No sé si me hago entender 

Este fin de semana me pondré a medir directamente la Fb y dejarme de suposiciones.. es lo mejor. Ocurre que apenas he tenido tiempo de hacer nada porque estoy estudiando fuera de mi localidad, así que cuando vuelva me pongo a ello 

PD: Todas las uniones de las caja están selladas. El conector también está sellado. Y en la parte frontal, entre la madera y la parte donde se asienta el altavoz también está sellada con un aro de gomaespuma. Ya me he percatado de que no hay ni una sola mínima fuga por ningún lado.

PD2: Los dos tubos que aparecen en la primera foto se han unido en uno solo con un empalme de cartón rígido que ajusta perfectamente con las dos partes. En total 25cm de longitud. Entre el extremo interior y el fondo interno de la caja hay un espacio de 4.6 cm.
Ahora que me doy cuenta es un poco justo, pero como no tengo problemas de turbulencias/soplidos salvo en excepciones increíblemente excepcionales (valga la redundancia).. creo que lo dejaré así.

Gracias !


----------



## juanfilas

Si tenes el cablecito para medir TS en dos segundos sabes la frecuencia exacta a la cual sintonizaste...


----------



## jorger

juanfilas dijo:


> Si tenes el cablecito para medir TS en dos segundos sabes la frecuencia exacta a la cual sintonizaste...


El cable para medir los TS está a medio hacer por falta de tiempo  (hasta ahora he medido con el método rudimentario que está en la primera página de este post.. y no me ha ido nada mal pero era un poco tedioso)
Si no lo termino este fin de semana lo que podría hacer es medir la Fb con un generador de tonos y un multímetro en la escala de mA AC. En el punto donde haya menor impedancia entre los picos de mayor impedancia tendré el resultado.
Un saludo !


----------



## pabloportela

Amigos, como están? Nuevo y mandando mi primer consulta...
Todos los post hablan y discuten sobre caja para bajas frecuencias, ahora...que hay para los medios. Digo,  imagino que no solo depende del crossover, sino que tiene una gran influencia los T/S del parlante y la acústica donde se halla. No? He investigado por otros lados y se habla mucho sobre bocinas, pero nada sobre planos. Quizás puedan orientar mi ignorancia. Gracias!

Abrazo!


----------



## jorger

pabloportela dijo:


> Amigos, como están? Nuevo y mandando mi primer consulta...
> Todos los post hablan y discuten sobre caja para bajas frecuencias, ahora...que hay para los medios. Digo,  imagino que no solo depende del crossover, sino que tiene una gran influencia los T/S del parlante y la acústica donde se halla. No? He investigado por otros lados y se habla mucho sobre bocinas, pero nada sobre planos. Quizás puedan orientar mi ignorancia. Gracias!
> 
> Abrazo!


Los T/S no es que tengan gran influencia, es que son la parte más importante para el posible diseño de un altavoz, tanto para bajas frecuencias como para medias y medias- altas (o incluso altas), exceptuando twetters que suelen ser cerrados y solo se tiene en cuenta la FS.
También hay casos de altavoces de medios que tiene toda la campana sellada y hace de propia caja acústica, ahí solo vale la FS para aplicar el xover al igual que los twetters.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pabloportela dijo:


> Amigos, como están? Nuevo y mandando mi primer consulta...
> Todos los post hablan y discuten sobre caja para bajas frecuencias, ahora...que hay para los medios. Digo,  imagino que no solo depende del crossover, sino que tiene una gran influencia los T/S del parlante y la acústica donde se halla. No? He investigado por otros lados y se habla mucho sobre bocinas, pero nada sobre planos. Quizás puedan orientar mi ignorancia. Gracias!


Los parámetros T/S *definen el comportamiento del parlante en baja frecuencia*, y son importantes por que la caja se diseña en base a este comportamiento. El problema con los medios y los tweeters es que no trabajan en su zona de baja frecuencia, por lo que sus parámetros T/S sirven mas como estimación de comportamiento y respuesta que para diseño de algo. Como estos no trabajan en baja frecuencia, la única forma de analizar y controlar su comportamiento real es mediante mediciones con micrófono que nos permitan saber como ajustar el xover para compensar los problemas que pudiera tener (si es que tiene alguno).
*Leé este tema* para que veas como se ajusta la respuesta de un medio (medio-bajo en verdad) y un tweeter en base a las mediciones en alta frecuencia y a los T/S en baja frecuencia. Es algo complicado por que se utiliza multiamplificación y xover electrónico activo, pero te puede dar alguna idea de lo que sucede.


----------



## pabloportela

Estem...amigo Zoidberg, mis expectativas parecen muy alejadas a las hermosuras que estuvo exponiendo (Vifa + Peerless). Miro mis parlantitos y me propongo dos cosas. 1. lo más impulsivo y vascular, ir al garage, agarrar el litro de nafta que tengo, un fóforo y...listo! 2. tomar una copa de vino, enchufarlos y medir los T/S (que seguramente me van a sugerir la opción 1, ja). Gracias de nuevo.

Abrazo!


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Pablo, acá también tenes info de las consideraciones necesarias en medios y agudos, como veras, es mas complejo que la zona de graves y requieren de un poco mas de instrumental:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-doppler-monitores-referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/


----------



## pabloportela

Investigando un poco más me topé con este documento. En mi inexperiencia es muy revelador en cuanto a los T/S de medios y agudos (además de bajos). Lo comparto con uds...

gracias de nuevo!

Abrazo!


----------



## sergioFord

pd: en el auto tengo una caja (pasabanda tambien) con un B52 IP-835 y es sorprendente las bajas frecuensias que salen de ese parlantito de 8¨ (ese esta con 30+30watts hasta que le compre una potencia) lo digo por si alguien necesita el diseño de la caja, con gusto se las paso.[/QUOTE]



 Buenos Días Gente!
Quisiera saber si me pueden pasar las medidas de la caja band pass para el subwoofer b52 impact ip835 de 8"! ya que compre uno, pero no me vino con los parametros T/S, ni cajas recomendadas....ni nada que me sirva para ponerlo en el bass box 6 y obtener medidas coherentes!
Espero sus comentarios! muchas gracias


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. Una consulta,tengo todo listo para medir respuestas de mis cajas(woofer,medio y tweeter),el cable del woofer puede salir por el tubo de sintonia (para no agujerear la caja),influye en la medicion? Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Una consulta,tengo todo listo para medir respuestas de mis cajas(woofer,medio y tweeter),*el cable del woofer puede salir por el tubo de sintonia (para no agujerear la caja),influye en la medicion?*


Nop... no influye para nada, siempre que el diámetro del tubo sea mucho mayor que el del cable...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes,gracias por la aclaración Dr  . Otra cosa,el midwoofer va en caja sellada y lei que lleva muuuucho aislante,pero cuanto es mucho? Debería medirse e ir agregándose de a cuerdo a las mediciones?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No lleva muuucho.... lleva lo que tenga que llevar. Para el mid tenes que lograr ajustar el volumen del gabinete donde va puesto, y a la vez "apagar" los rebotes traseros e internos para que no modulen el sonido del cono del mid. Lo primero es mas o menos simple, lo segundo hay que medirlo con microfono.


----------



## polilapo

El volumen del gabinete del mid es apenas menor que el que me tira winisd,solo se levanta la curva 0,20db de la horizontal en 80hz y respecto a los rebotes se podrían evitar con "panel acústico"? Ese de espuma con conos. . . . .o es mejor el paño de estopa+guata???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> El volumen del gabinete del mid es apenas menor que el que me tira winisd,solo se levanta la curva 0,20db de la horizontal en 80hz y respecto a los rebotes se podrían evitar con "panel acústico"? Ese de espuma con conos. . . . .o es mejor el paño de estopa+guata???


El relleno, si va sellado, se hace con lana de fibra de vidrio.
Cuando le agregues la fibra en el interior, tenés que volver a medir los T/S (el Qts) pero con el parlante montado, y eso te dará una aproximación cercana al Qtb de la caja+parlante. Ese resultado es el que tenés que ajustar a un valor adecuado... tipo 0.7 o por ahí (si es menor no importa mucho, el problema está cuando es mayor). La fibra agranda "virtualmente" el volumen, pero hasta un máximo teórico del 25% y práctico de un 15%, así que no esperés maravillas con el relleno.
Los rebotes son medio inevitables, y la idea es atenuar la onda que los produce y la rebotada usando el relleno. Si los atenuás lo suficiente (como 40dB) ya estás hecho. Para medirlos se hace con el ARTA y un mic cercano al parlante. Dejás pasar el impulso inicial del ARTA y mirás lo que viene atrás, ampliándolo si fuera necesario. Deberían aparecer unos  muy pequeños picos, cuya relación con el inicial debe ser de 100 a 1 o menor. Si se dá así, estas bien. Si los picos son mas grandes, hay que meter mas relleno...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. Bien,entonces a sacar la guata y a comprar lana de vidrio ja. La medicion de los T/S ahora se haria con un "volumen conocido" y no con masa agregada,es asi??? Entonces al volumen de la caja le sumo el 15% por el relleno y mido?? La medicion en campo cercano deberia hacerlo al aire libre como la medicion de respuesta o se puede hacer en la sala de escucha???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Vas ya no importa por que esta en la caja. Solo tenes que buscar el nuevo Qts que ahora es el Qtb.


----------



## jorger

polilapo dijo:


> La medicion en campo cercano deberia hacerlo al aire libre como la medicion de respuesta o se puede hacer en la sala de escucha???


Por poder se pueden medir de ambas formas. Creo que es importante medir primero al aire libre (una terraza), que está más lejos de reverberaciones, cancelaciones y demás.. y así poder evaluar el comportamiento de los altavoces para ver si todo anda Ok.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> La medicion en campo cercano deberia hacerlo al aire libre como la medicion de respuesta o se puede hacer en la sala de escucha???


Para determinar la presencia de los "rebotes" podés medir en la sala, pero usando el ARTA y no el STEPS. De esa forma podés enventanar la respuesta impulsiva y eliminar todos los ecos de la sala que no sean los rebotes...


----------



## polilapo

buenas tarde. Bien,ahora solo me falta saber cuando mida los T/S el volumen que le tengo que dar al Limp es el real de la caja o el real +el 15% ????


----------



## jorger

polilapo dijo:


> buenas tarde. Bien,ahora solo me falta saber cuando mida los T/S el volumen que le tengo que dar al Limp es el real de la caja o el real +el 15% ????


Lo único que necesitas saber es el Qtb aproximado, no la totalidad de los T/S. Y eso se consigue haciendo *una sola medición de impedancia* con el altavoz metido en la caja.

Es sencillo. Lo mismo que si coges un altavoz, sólo haces la primera medición de impedancia, y le das a calcular parámetros. Te salen únicamente la Fs, Qes, Qt y Qms. 
En tu caso Qt será una aproximación al Qtb de la caja, como dice Dr. Z.


----------



## polilapo

ja,no manejo la totalidad de las prestaciones del paquete Arta,creí que con el Limp solo se media impedancia y con masa o volumen los T/S. Ahora entendí lo que me decía el Dr. Gracias a todos,estoy ablandando el mid y cambiando guata por lana de vidrio (difícil de dejarla en su lugar) después mido y subo las mediciones . . . . . Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> cambiando guata por lana de vidrio (difícil de dejarla en su lugar)


Una engrampadora ayuda...


----------



## polilapo

con esa estoy,ademas de un cuadradito de cuerina para que la trampa no corte la lana ja. Gracias


----------



## polilapo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . . . . . . . aproximación cercana al Qtb de la caja+parlante. Ese resultado es el que tenés que ajustar a un valor adecuado... tipo 0.7 o por ahí (si es menor no importa mucho, el problema está cuando es mayor). . . .
> 
> Buenos dias a todos. Medi un Qt de 1,13 con el 80% de la caja rellena con lana de vidrio,es muy grave el problema? Tiene solución?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y.... podría ser bastante mejor.... y no le pongás tanta lana!!!
Vas a tener que medir y hacer el crossover un alejado (hacia las altas frecuencias) de donde tengas el piquito del 1.13. La idea es cortar el mid en algun punto donde podás suavizar la curva de respuesta a un Q mas razonable (amo a la TL!!!) sin que se te vaya muy arriba el woofer.
Tenes que medir con mic cada parlante por separado y subir las curvas a ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## polilapo

Gracias por la pronta respuesta,lei en algún lugar "lleno de aislante" y lo tomé literal,le saco un poco entonces.
 La medición con mic es mi próximo paso después de solucionar un "problemita que tengo con uno de los parlantes",después sigo y voy a medir ambas cajas. Gracias



Le haremos una TL si la necesita,en algun momento de este viaje pense en caja sellada con TL y listo ja


----------



## AntonioAA

Creo que con el corte que habiamos planeado ( 800-1000 Hz ) no vas a tener problemas ! estas 2 octavas arriba

Pero empeza a medir de una buena vez !


----------



## polilapo

Buenas . . . . .si si pero a veces cuesta encontrar el tiempo para hacerlo. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Creo que con el corte que habiamos planeado ( 800-1000 Hz ) no vas a tener problemas ! estas 2 octavas arriba


Tan arriba van a cortar el woofer???
A que frecuencia estan los -3dB del mid???


----------



## polilapo

BUENAS TARDES. Esto es lo unico que tengo aparte de impedancia y parametros,en la semana creo medir respuesta,espero que aclare la pregunta del Dr. Z.  Gracias

Fs woofer 42.56Hz
Fs midrange 92.69Hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A juzgar por las curvas (hay que medir con mic para ver si son reales), y si usás crossover pasivo, deberías realizar el corte woofer/mid sobre los 500Hz como  mucho, por que si subís mas vas a tener el cruce muy cerca de la zona de beaming del woofer, lo cual no es muy aconsejable que digamos. El crossover debería ser de al menos 2º orden y y analizar hasta donde llegamos con el Q... cosa de planchar el pico en los alredores del punto de cruce.
Si usaras crossover activo, sería mas simple por que podes acercarte mucho mas a la Fs del mid, cambiar el Qtb a tu antojo y mantener el corte bajo para asegurar maxima dispersión a la frecuencia de cruce...

En fin... hay que meditarlo y evaluar los compromisos que aparezcan...



Esto lo encontré en el sitio de S. Linkwitz... y creo que es una *EXCELENTE *lectura para todos los que quieran diseñar baffles/cajas: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Fitz/considerations.htm
La verdad... es imperdible...


----------



## polilapo

:estudiando:  :cabezon:  :cabezon: :estudiando: 
GRACIAS


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tan arriba van a cortar el woofer???
> A que frecuencia estan los -3dB del mid???



siendo que iba a ser un 3 vias totalmente pasivo , barajamos esa frecuencia como compromiso entre hacer una bobina gigantesca y el comienzo del 'beaming' ( no tenia referencia de como calcularlo , ahora veo que estamos demasiado cerca en 800Hz , crei que era un poco mas alta ) 
En activo estaria fantastico cortarlos en los 200-300 !


----------



## polilapo

Buenas,voy a medir respuesta y después se vera para donde encaró (activo o pasivo). Gracias
 PD arranco lectura de Cross activo ja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> siendo que iba a ser un 3 vias totalmente pasivo , barajamos esa frecuencia como compromiso entre hacer una bobina gigantesca y el comienzo del 'beaming' ( no tenia referencia de como calcularlo , ahora veo que estamos demasiado cerca en 800Hz , crei que era un poco mas alta )


No recuerdo el diámetro del EMAVE, pero si son 12" comienza a "beamear" sobre los 1100Hz...maso..
[LATEX]f_{beam}[Hz]= \frac{344}{diamSpk[mts]}[/LATEX]


AntonioAA dijo:


> En activo estaria fantastico cortarlos en los 200-300 !


Eso no es problema, pero en ese caso habría que meterle la TL al mid para subirle la Fs a 200 o 300Hz y bajarle el Qtb alrededor de 0.7 si vas a cortar en cuarto orden o 0.5 si vas a cortar en segundo, ambos con filtros LR...


----------



## polilapo

fbeam 1298hz,diámetro desde centro de suspensión 26,5cm.
 Veremos que sale de las mediciones
 PD se puede cortar en activo con un solo ampli??? (aun no empiezo a leer Cross activo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip.... un solo ampli por cada parlante... jajaja


----------



## polilapo

va pasivo ja. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> va pasivo ja. Gracias


Vos crees que es un "montón de amplificadores", pero con un ampli 5.1 o 7.1 normal podés hacerlo si tiene entrada analógicas por cada canal... solo tenés que construir el filtro activo...


----------



## polilapo

Tengo un Denon PMA 760 año 1986, asi q tendría que venderlo y comprar otro ja  Proyecto para próximo año.
 Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vos crees que es un "montón de amplificadores", pero con un ampli 5.1 o 7.1 normal podés hacerlo si tiene entrada analógicas por cada canal... solo tenés que construir el filtro activo...



Mi Yamaha es 5.1 y electronicamente es mas viejo que el dueño 
Tiene solamente 50w en central y 20 en rear ( mono ) ... por tanto no podria hacer mucho



polilapo dijo:


> Tengo un Denon PMA 760 año 1986, asi q tendría que venderlo y comprar otro ja  Proyecto para próximo año.
> Gracias.



No quita que sirva , solamente hay que ingeniarse para "operarlo" , separar pre de ampli , insertar el cross ahi , y por supuesto incorporar otro para los woofer , o los mid-high , depende potencias ....





polilapo dijo:


> va pasivo ja. Gracias



Entonces hagamos caso al Dr. y corta en 500Hz . Habra que ver como amansar el mid con el filtro .... FALTA MEDIR !!


----------



## polilapo

. . . . . . . . y por supuesto incorporar otro para los woofer , o los mid-high , depende potencias ....



 Serviria uno con TPA3116,serian 2x100w para los woofers????


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. 
Iniciandome en mediciones de respuesta tomé una primera medición para saber en que condiciones estaba todo (caja Arta,mic,cables,compu,etc) y aprender el uso del programa ya que no tengo ni idea de su uso (solo guia del foro y manuales Arta). He medido un bafle de minicomp de 5" de dos vias(tiene un muy buen sonido-subjetivamente hablando-) Las hice en el estar de casa,ambiente 4mx12m,paredes curvas,ninguna  paralelas y cielosraso a 4m con varias inclinaciones-aclaro por los  posibles rebotes- medicion a 45cm y me dio las graficas que subo. . . . .estan bien? la medicion parece correcta? como interpreto las graficas?. GRACIAS
PD. hice una varias mediciones y casi no hubo diferencias con la primera,solo en las frecuencias 50hz-500hz


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches,siguiendo con la practica de medir respuesta hoy comence con el woofer y el midrange y me encontre con graficas muy distintas a las que habia medido,que esta pasando? en donde le estoy errando? Subo las mediciones de impulso. Las mediciones se hicieron en interior(ambiente grande).
PD el archivo .png esta la respuesta medida 3 veces del mismo parlante (amarillo ruido rosa,los otrs con sweep).


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A lo largo de los temas que he leído en este subforo he podido apreciar que hay gran cantidad de posters que consultan sobre la forma correcta de diseñar el tamaño o forma de una caja y solo proporcionan la marca y tamaño de sus parlantes y algunos otros contestan en base a su experiencia pero sin mucho fundamento "científico" (pero no todos son así). Yo, luego de analizar muchos sitios de Internet y de leer algunos libros, he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones relacionadas con el diseño de cajas (bafles):
> 
> *1. *La marca y modelo del parlante generalmente son insuficientes como para dar alguna respuesta correcta. En particular para la gente de latinoamérica es extremadamente complicado conseguir especificaciones concretas de cada parlante disponible (mucho menos los chinos) y son estas especificaciones las que definen que tipo de caja usar y de que tamaño debe ser. Estas especificaciones de las que hablo son los llamados "Parámetros de Thiele-Small" que básicamente son una analogía eléctrica de los parámetros mecánicos de un parlante. Muchos fabricantes si entregan estos parámetros, pero la producción de parlantes tiene tantas variables que los errores suelen ser del 20% o más, mientras que otros ni siquiera mencionan su existencia. La única solución entonces es MEDIRLOS para tener la certeza de su valor (lo cual es un problema por que para medirlos hay que comprarlos y si los parámetros no son adecuados....ya es tarde). Medir los parámetros T/S no es particularmente difícil (excepto por el Vas que requiere una caja de ciertas dimensiones), pero se necesita tener un oscilador senoidal razonable (el C.I. XR2206 funciona bien para esto) y un amplificador de un par de watts para hacer los ensayos. Hay un sitio web que es excelente en cuestiones de audio (pero está en inglés) y este tema se trata acá: http://sound.westhost.com/tsp.htm. Les recomiendo leerlo si pretenden medir sus parlantes (incluso les da acceso a un archivo Excel que hace todos los cálculos por ustedes)
> 
> *2. *Una vez que tenemos los parámetros T/S podemos intentar dimensionar el bafle y ver que sucede si cambiamos el volumen. Para esto, nada mejor que un paquete de software, y si es gratis...mejor todavía. Este software es *WinISD Pro Alpha* y se decarga SIN COSTO desde:www.linearteam.org. Este programa es verdaderamente excelente y usa los parámetros T/S para definir no solo las dimensiones de la caja y graficar la respuesta en frecuencia del parlante montado en ella, sino que los orienta sobre cual tipo de bafle les conviene (closed o vented) y les permite aplicar filtros electrónicos para modificar la respuesta del parlante en la caja, tal como la Transformación de Linkwitz
> 
> *3. *Una vez que tenemos al análisis realizado, recién podemos encarar la construcción física del bafle, que va a sonar muy parecido a las simulaciones realizadas.
> 
> En resumen, para todos aquellos que quieran diseñar sus bafles con los parlantes que consigan, creo que este método es la única forma de anticipar el comportamiento del parlante en el bafle diseñado, a menos que tengan mucho dinero para gastar en MDF y equipamiento para análisis en campo libre.
> 
> A modo de ejemplo, les voy a mostrar los resultados a los que llegué tratando de usar un par de parlantes chinos MOON L1230 (que no logré encontrar en Internet) de 12", que supuestamente son de 8 ohms y 350W
> Re= 7.4 ohms (medido con el tester)
> Le= 0.46 mHy (medido con un aparatejo que tengo en casa)
> 
> Parámetros T/S segun el procedimiento del sitio web de arriba
> Fs=36Hz
> Qes=1.193
> Qms= 4.58 (mejor dejar que lo calcule el programa por que es un poquito mas alto que este valor)
> Qts=0.953 (uuggghhhhh!)
> Vas=103.68 lts.
> SPL=88 dB (medio al voleo, de un parlante NIPPON parecido)
> La excursión lineal maxima no está por ningun lado, pero a simple vista parece del orden de los 8 mm.
> 
> Cargando estos valores en la base de WinISD Pro resulta lo siguiente:
> Tipo de bafle= cerrado
> Volumen del bafle= 100 lts (el calculo del programa me arroja cerca de 1100 lts, pero es un poco grande, no?)
> Respuesta en frecuencia: la de la figura (que es horrible).
> 
> Como verán, este parlante colocado en una caja cerrada produce una ganancia de 3dB a 65 Hz, que es justo el punto en el que se ecualizan los DRUM en las grabaciones normales de música. Esta ganancia, que duplica la potencia en esa frecuencia, hace que "parezca" que el bafle tiene unos graves grandiosos cuando en realidad es un refuerzo propio del diseño del parlante, pero la frecuencia de corte de la caja esta cerca de los 38 Hz, con lo cual perdemos gran parte de los bajos reales (casi una octava).
> 
> Moraleja...estos parlantes solo sirven de pisapapeles.
> 
> Claro que es posible ecualizarlos y extender la respuesta hasta los 20 o 25 Hz con la Transformación de Linkwitz, pero eso requiere un amplificador que llegue cómodamente a los 400 Watts!
> 
> Trabajando incansablemente en DIYAudio me encontré un link que creo que va a ser de utilidad a todos los que recién se inician en el diseño y construcción de sus propios bafles. El sitio es este (y está en inglés):
> *http://diyaudiocorner.tripod.com/dilemma.htm*
> ​Y creo que es casi una obligación leer la página del link (aunque hay mas) por que es *MUY REVELADORA* de que esperar de un parlante a partir de los valores de algunos de sus parámetros Thielle-Small.
> 
> Bueno, termino con esto por ahora. Espero que este post de presentación le sea útil a alguien y les quite algunas dudas a otros.
> 
> Cordiales saludos!



 Hola muy buenas, estuve leyendo los resultados que te arrojo el programa, la excurcion maxima de loos parlantes viene dada en la hoja de datos siempre en el orden de los mm mientras que ese programa la unidad de medida si no me equivoco esta en metros .. espero no haberme equivocado..


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto lo encontré en el sitio de S. Linkwitz... y creo que es una *EXCELENTE *lectura para todos los que quieran diseñar baffles/cajas: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Fitz/considerations.htm
> La verdad... es imperdible...





Me encanta cuando Fitz le dice:

... si, tengo que poner trampas de graves en la habitación, bla bla...

Y Linkwitz lo sopapea:

La habitación no es problema. Diseñá bien pedazo de p....!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Me encanta cuando Fitz le dice:
> ... si, tengo que poner trampas de graves en la habitación, bla bla...
> Y Linkwitz lo sopapea:
> La habitación no es problema. Diseñá bien pedazo de p....!!!




Acá:....................


> *Fitz:*  I know that the room has a strong influence upon what I hear. I may have to install bass traps in the corners and/or diffusers/absorbers on the walls to get even sound in all locations. But that may not be an acceptable solution for maintaining domestic peace.
> What do you suggest to do about the room?
> *SL: * The room is not a problem, if it works for your style of living and communicating verbally.  The loudspeaker can become a problem by how it illuminates the room with sound and by how the room talks back. It always talks back. Your perceptual apparatus, the brain between the ears, knows how to deal with that. We would not be here if it was not for that marvelous signal processor between the ears.
> My philosophy is that a loudspeaker has to fit into a normal living space. The loudspeaker is not a piece of furniture, but an artful piece of machinery for the purpose of creating an entertaining - and hopefully highly enjoyable and satisfying - illusion. It deserves a rightful place for that in my living space.


----------



## Kebra

Exacto! Es excelente su filosofía, tal como él mismo dice.

Si tengo el mejor baffle del universo pero para que suene bien tengo que modificar toda mi casa... ¿Es tan bueno ese baffle?

Es brillante Linkwitz.


----------



## polilapo

Buenos dias a todos,esta vez tengo una consulta sobre programa de diseño de cajas,estuve incursionando en el Bassbox 6 pro (lindo programa) y simulé el DAYTON RS225S-8 en caja sellada y en ventilada,lo mismo hice con el WINisd (programa que ya manejo) y aunque las gráficas de respuesta,face,impedancia,group delay me dan muy similares tengo diferencia en el de "cone excursión", el WINisd me da siempre abajo de la Xmax (7mm) alrededor de los 4mm pero el Bassbox se me va muy lejos,entre 35hz y 48hz se va a 8mm (en ventilada) y en sellada en 50hz se pasa de la Xmax.
 A cual le hago caso?????
 Gracias


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola gente,tengo una buena pregunta...midiendo los parametros de un parlante lo cargo en el winisd y me recomienda la caja,como hago para hacer una caja doble? tengo que duplicar los litros que me recomienda para un parlante no?

Gracias.


----------



## jorger

polilapo dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,esta vez tengo una consulta sobre programa de diseño de cajas,estuve incursionando en el Bassbox 6 pro (lindo programa) y simulé el DAYTON RS225S-8 en caja sellada y en ventilada,lo mismo hice con el WINisd (programa que ya manejo) y aunque las gráficas de respuesta,face,impedancia,group delay me dan muy similares tengo diferencia en el de "cone excursión", el WINisd me da siempre abajo de la Xmax (7mm) alrededor de los 4mm pero el Bassbox se me va muy lejos,entre 35hz y 48hz se va a 8mm (en ventilada) y en sellada en 50hz se pasa de la Xmax.
> A cual le hago caso?????
> Gracias


En ambos programas tienes configurado el valor de Xmax en gráficas como mm pico a pico?





lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Hola gente,tengo una buena pregunta...midiendo los parametros de un parlante lo cargo en el winisd y me recomienda la caja,como hago para hacer una caja doble? tengo que duplicar los litros que me recomienda para un parlante no?
> 
> Gracias.


 Si te refieres a dos altavoces idénticos compartiendo el mismo volumen de aire, sí, tienes que duplicar el volumen de la caja para obtener la misma respuesta respecto a un solo altavoz. 
De todas maneras eso lo puedes ver muy fácilmente comparando la simulación de un solo altavoz, con la simulación de dos.


----------



## polilapo

Hola Jorger, no se como configurar eso. . . . . Si me orientas veo. La grafica esta hecha para 80w que es el rms del parlante,que lo cargo cuando crgo los parámetros del parlante


----------



## jorger

polilapo dijo:


> Hola Jorger, no se como configurar eso. . . . . Si me orientas veo. La grafica esta hecha para 80w que es el rms del parlante,que lo cargo cuando crgo los parámetros del parlante



Me auto-corrijo: quise decir mm-pico, no pico a pico 
Si no sabes como configurarlo, dejalo como está en el Winisd, no toques nada. Aun así puedes hacerlo llendo al icono de la llave inglesa, en la pestaña "plot window"
Y en la sección de cone excursión te deja cambiar las unidades si clicas sobre la misma.

El bassbox no lo conozco por lo que no sé decirte.. entra en alguna opción de configuración para ver en qué unidad se representa y poder cambiarla si hace falta, y si ese soft te deja hacerlo.
Un saludo.


----------



## polilapo

Gracias Jorger, ya solucioné el problema, en el Winisd, en las características del parlante puse los Rms y en el BassBox no, asi que lo considero como potencia pico. Gracias.
 Otro problema tengo pero va en post nuevo.



Buen Dia a todos. Tengo un problema de medicion con el Limp.
 He medido T/S de un parlante LEEA 124BF 12" (industria argentina año 1980) y he simulado el Winisd que me aconseja caja sellada, probé reflex y da 700 litros,rediseñe la caja a 65 litros reflex (porque ya tenia una hecha) y me da un pico de 9db en 100hz (Fs 55hz) y la misma pero sellada el pico es de 5db. Lo simulé en el BassBox Pro y me da lo mismo que el Winisd hasta ahí todo bien.
 Metí el parlante en la caja de 65 litros y puse los tubos de sintonía de 10cm (los programas me daban 7cm para sintonizar a Fs) para sintonizarla bien y el problema es que NO SALEN DOS PICOS DE IMPEDANCIA PARA SACAR LA SINTONIA EN EL VALLE DE AMBOS, solo un pico a 77hz. Medí y remedí y sigue igual, medí otras cajas que tenia echas y mide bien el Limp . . . . . . .alguien sabe que puede ser????? Gracias
 PD le puse paño de relleno y medi y se lo saqué y midió igual. Entonces probé sellarla y medir impedancia y sacar el Q de la caja y midió un pico de impedancia pero en 90hz.


----------



## jorger

polilapo dijo:


> Gracias Jorger, ya solucioné el problema, en el Winisd, en las características del parlante puse los Rms y en el BassBox no, asi que lo considero como potencia pico. Gracias.
> Otro problema tengo pero va en post nuevo.
> 
> 
> 
> Buen Dia a todos. Tengo un problema de medicion con el Limp.
> He medido T/S de un parlante LEEA 124BF 12" (industria argentina año 1980) y he simulado el Winisd que me aconseja caja sellada, probé reflex y da 700 litros,rediseñe la caja a 65 litros reflex (porque ya tenia una hecha) y me da un pico de 9db en 100hz (Fs 55hz) y la misma pero sellada el pico es de 5db. Lo simulé en el BassBox Pro y me da lo mismo que el Winisd hasta ahí todo bien.
> Metí el parlante en la caja de 65 litros y puse los tubos de sintonía de 10cm (los programas me daban 7cm para sintonizar a Fs) para sintonizarla bien y el problema es que NO SALEN DOS PICOS DE IMPEDANCIA PARA SACAR LA SINTONIA EN EL VALLE DE AMBOS, solo un pico a 77hz. Medí y remedí y sigue igual, medí otras cajas que tenia echas y mide bien el Limp . . . . . . .alguien sabe que puede ser????? Gracias
> PD le puse paño de relleno y medi y se lo saqué y midió igual. Entonces probé sellarla y medir impedancia y sacar el Q de la caja y midió un pico de impedancia pero en 90hz.


Me alegro de que solucionaras el otro problema 
Pregunta: a qué frecuencia sintonizaste? Qué sale en la simulación de impedancia con el diseño que hiciste?
Es posible que si llegas a sintonizar bastante por debajo de la Fs te aparezcan cosas así... de hecho, en mi Sub TangBand de 5 y 1/4" , el pico inferior de impedancia es ridículo (parece más una lombita), no así el superior que es enorme. Y está sintonizado a 20Hz por debajo de Fs.
No es por un problema en las mediciones, es por cuestiones de diseño 

Pd: Viendo lo que comentas yo lo dejaría en sellada. Te va a ahorrar otros problemas, no solo el pico de respuesta


----------



## polilapo

Primero: sintonicé a Fs (55hz) en 65litros y corrí el Limp desde 2hz hasta 15khz por si la sintonia estaba fuera de rango de medicion y nada, no aparece el segundo pico, probé tapando uno de los tubos y solo se corre el pico pero no aparece un segundo pico, lo que si aparece (ahora que comentas) una loma pero solo sube 1ohm contra 15 ohm del pico que presenta.
 Segundo: Seguro que va sellada . . .la escuché y anda muy bien, muy nítidos los bajos (en reflex boomea un poco y no me gusta) y llega mas allá de 6khz.
 Tercero: Esa marca, aca en Argentina, es considerada muy buena, casi a la par de los mejores del mundo y estaba investigando que hay de cierto ja. 
 Gracias


----------



## jorger

polilapo dijo:


> Primero: sintonicé a Fs (55hz) en 65litros y corrí el Limp desde 2hz hasta 15khz por si la sintonia estaba fuera de rango de medicion y nada, no aparece el segundo pico, probé tapando uno de los tubos y solo se corre el pico pero no aparece un segundo pico, lo que si aparece (ahora que comentas) una loma pero solo sube 1ohm contra 15 ohm del pico que presenta.
> Segundo: Seguro que va sellada . . .la escuché y anda muy bien, muy nítidos los bajos (en reflex boomea un poco y no me gusta) y llega mas allá de 6khz.
> Tercero: Esa marca, aca en Argentina, es considerada muy buena, casi a la par de los mejores del mundo y estaba investigando que hay de cierto ja.
> Gracias


Es raro... con FB= Fs deberían aparecer dos picos de impedancia muy notorios. Insisto con la simulación de impedancia, te da parecido a lo que mides? 

Pd: En la ultima frase del anterior mensaje quise decir pico de respuesta, no de impedancia (ya esta corregido). Algún dia me matarán por fomentar la confusión  Llevo una semana difícil..


----------



## polilapo

La primer es impedancia en sellada (verde)  y reflex (amarilla)
La segunda imagen es la de impedancia al aire (verde) y la de reflex sintonizada a Fs (55hz) segun Winisd














Perdón, acá van las imagenes.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema que tenes se debe a que la respuesta de la caja bass-reflex no coincide con ningun ajuste conocido (ergo, es cualquier verdura lo que has construido) y por eso los picos de impedancia no aparecen correctamente.... por que no existen.
Esa curva de rsta de impedancia es "amorfa" lo que indica el total desajuste de la caja.

Al principio del tema hay unos links a los papers de R. Small. Bajate los de cajas ventiladas y leelos para que entiendas los "ajustes".... que es lo que te sugiere el WinISD cuando seleccionas la opcion bass reflex.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. Siempre tan esclarecedor Dr. Z. La caja es prestada de un amigo (subo foto) que hace audio Pro con parlanteria china (algunos ni marca tienen) y queria probar este parlante que tenia, que tan buenas referencias tiene. Lo que me llamó muchisimo la atencion (por eso inicié el post) era la falta del segundo pico, no sabia que una caja podia ser tan mala.
 La idea es hacerle caja sellada de unos 70 litros (que aconsejaba Leea para este parlante pero reflex) y ver de acomodar la curva (lo mas plana posible con una transformacion de Linwitz).
Ahora mi pregunta, se puede hacer esto? se que no a cualquier parlante se le puede hacer, como sabría si a este parlante se le puede hacer la TL  . . . . .o si lo vendo y me compro otra cosa. 
Subo fotos de la caja en cuestion y la simulacion en el Winisd en caja sellada de 350 litros (rojo) y 65 litros (azul)
PD lo estuve escuchando en "esa" caja sellada y tiene muy buen sonido (se siente el pico en los 90hz) muy nítido y llega bastante alto (alrededor de los 5000hz, creo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con la TL ppdes hacer varias cosas en ina caja sellada, pero en el caso de los subwoofers tenes que buscar de planchar el pico de la rsta en fcia y lograr ina rsta amortiguada hacia las fcias mas bajas.
Tene en cuenta que por cada octava que bajes vas a tener que cuadruplicar la potencia necesaria para mantener el mismo spl...


----------



## polilapo

Bien, gracias por el consejo. Mediré respuesta y luego consulto que se puede hacer.


----------



## AntonioAA

Las cajas que recuerdo haber visto para parlantes Leea ...eran de facilmente 150Lts !! . Son de otra epoca, convencerse


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia, lo sabia Antonio, tuve algunas en la publicidad hace 30 años pero ahora quería experimentar midiendolos y aprender un poco y ver que pasaba. Leea los metía en estas (fotos) cajas de dos vias


----------



## Kebra

No sé si es el lugar correcto para postearlo o quizá deba abrir un nuevo tema, pero como éste menciona una y otra vez los diferentes softwares que usamos para nuestras mediciones y cálculos, supongo que tan OFF TOPIC no es. De cualquier manera si los admin consideran que hay que reubicarlo, lo harán.

Tomo la pluma en esta ocasión (o el teclado) para dejarles mi experiencia con la instalación del que, aparentemente según toda la industria, es el SOFT #1 de diseño para audio. Me refiero a:

LEAP

*Disclaimer*: _principiantes, newbies y ajenos a la electrónica, dejen de leer acá, éste software no es para aprender ni para introducirse al mundo del audio. Es infinitamente mas complejo que el #2 según mi muy subjetiva opinión (LspCAD) y comparado con las opciones free como WinISD es similar a comparar una cortadora de fiambre con los laboratorios de la NASA. No me malinterpreten, uso el WinISD con mas frecuencia que cualquier otro software por su enorme practicidad al "jugar" con los gabinetes y volúmenes que permite observar las curvas de respuesta en tiempo real. Pero la verdad sea dicha, hay una diferencia abismal. De hecho los parámetros T/S que utilizan todos los otros programas (incluyendo LspCAD), LEAP los considera *no confiables*, ya que se observan diferencias de hasta 3dB entre diseño y medición si sólo se utlizan esos "pocos" parámetros. Sus bases de datos de drivers cuentan con mas de 30 parámetros T/S de los cuales jamás tuve conocimiento previo a coquetear con LEAP. Es de calidad industrial.
Esto de los softwares es al fin y al cabo cuestión de gustos, y como dicen en España, para gustos, colores._


El primer obstáculo al querer instalarlo es que su creador falleció y no hay versiones compatibles con los nuevos sistemas. Funciona bien en WinXP, mejor dicho, se instala bien en WinXP, mas con Win10 la cosa no es tan sencilla. Aún así, si bien el instalador funciona correctamente en XP, el software NO funciona correctamente a menos que se lo ejecute ANTES de cada actualización, cosa que descubrí luego de semanas de renegar. Esto es válido para win 10 también.

Las instrucciones para poder instalar, a medias, en windows 10 las encontré acá:

Installing LinearX LEAP 5 on 64-bit Windows 7 / Windows 10 - diyAudio

Pero ahí solamente se habla de LEAP, y olvidan FILTER SHOP. Bien, utilizando la conocida técnica de atarlo con alambre y copy/paste, me funcionó como un relojito la "instalación" y pude actualizar el sistema. Ambos en realidad.

Aquí los códigos a utilizar para que les quede todo "prolijo".

Para la instalación del LEAP:




		Código:
	

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\LinearX]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\LinearX\CrossoverShop]
"ProgramDir"="C:\\LEAP"
"ProgramPath"="C:\\LEAP\\LEAP_XVR.EXE"
"ProgramVersion"="5.1.0.330"
"RegisterPerson"="KEBRA"
"RegisterCompany"="KN"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\LinearX\EnclosureShop]
"ProgramDir"="C:\\LEAP"
"ProgramPath"="C:\\LEAP\\LEAP_ENC.EXE"
"ProgramVersion"="5.1.0.330"
"RegisterPerson"="KEBRA"
"RegisterCompany"="KN"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LinearX]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LinearX\CrossoverShop]
"ProgramDir"="C:\\LEAP"
"ProgramPath"="C:\\LEAP\\LEAP_XVR.EXE"
"ProgramVersion"="5.1.0.330"
"RegisterPerson"="KEBRA"
"RegisterCompany"="KN"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LinearX\EnclosureShop]
"ProgramDir"="C:\\LEAP"
"ProgramPath"="C:\\LEAP\\LEAP_ENC.EXE"
"ProgramVersion"="5.1.0.330"
"RegisterPerson"="KEBRA"
"RegisterCompany"="KN"


Y para la instalación del FILTER SHOP:




		Código:
	

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\LinearX]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\LinearX\FilterShop]
"ProgramDir"="C:\\FilterShop"
"ProgramPath"="C:\\FilterShop\\FSHOP.EXE"
"ProgramVersion"="3.2.0.697"
"RegisterPerson"="KEBRA"
"RegisterCompany"="KN"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LinearX]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\LinearX\FilterShop]
"ProgramDir"="C:\\FilterShop"
"ProgramPath"="C:\\FilterShop\\FSHOP.EXE"
"ProgramVersion"="3.2.0.697"
"RegisterPerson"="KEBRA"
"RegisterCompany"="KN"



Cada archivo deben llamarlo loqueseteocurra.reg y con el menú contextual darle a "combinar" *ANTES *de instalar nada. Sobra decir que deben reemplazar mi nombre y companía por lo que ustedes deseen, así como la versión que estén instalando. Esto debe hacerse para que puedan actualizar el software. No les va a crear el grupo de programas ni accesos directos, hay que hacerlo a mano. Noten también que el path de instalación no es "archivos de programa..." sino la raíz del C. Esto deben elegirlo durante la instalación, o alterar la ruta en el archivo .reg.

A los "grosos" entre los cuales ubico al responsable de la extinción de las sardinas, los invito a que lo prueben (si es que no lo hicieron) y nos iluminen a los mortales sobre las capacidades de este software. Los manuales son muy interesantes, e igualmente extensos...

Espero que les sirva, a mi por lo menos me queda como "back-up" si alguna vez debo reinstalar.


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien lo tuyo! ... a esta altura detesto lidiar con esas cuestiones de versiones y compatibilidad . Bastante problema tengo con MIS programas !!!
Una solucion , ampliamente usada  , es usar maquinas virtuales .
Puede ser VirtualPC o vmware player , que hasta lo que me acuerdo son gratuitos .
PD: no caigo quien es el predator de sardinas ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> A los "grosos" entre los cuales ubico al responsable de la extinción de las sardinas


Jajajajajajajajajajaj



Kebra dijo:


> ....los invito a que lo prueben (si es que no lo hicieron) y nos iluminen a los mortales sobre las capacidades de este software. Los manuales son muy interesantes, e igualmente extensos...


Al LEAP lo usaba Linkwitz, pero lo discontinuó precisamente por que tenía algunos problemas con equipo mas moderno y si mal no recuerdo, no funcaba con la placa de sonido que el usaba o habia gastado una torta de guita y no recuerdo que más... Por eso cambió al ARTA y al LspCAD.

Yo ahora estoy "tratando" de jugar con el VituixCAD que es gratuito, muuuy completo e intuitivo (ponele...), pero tiene muchas cosas que no he probado por que tengo que montar un baffle de prueba para medirlo y calcularlo, y eso lleva espacio y tiempo que no tengo por ahora.
Pegale una mirada, por que tiene para análisis de difracción, respuesta impulsiva, optimizador...y parva de cosas. No creo que mida los T/S, o al menos no lo he visto aún...


----------



## Inductancio

Hola DR.Zoidberg...tengo unos LEEA 1222XE AXIALES HIFI originales, que tienen más 30 años ( unos 20 sin sonar ) y hace unos días los saqué de sus cajas, porque estaban podridas en sus bases, por humedad...Los desarmé hace unos días, tire la lana de vidrio, y no tome las medidas de las cajas, que eran del tamaño de unos freezer...Me podría decir, como calcular las medidas para armar otros cajones de reemplazo ??? Los woofer (nose si son medios woofer) venían con los tweeter también...Los estuve probando con una potencia SONY de 100W y me empezaron a vibrar las ventanas a un cuarto de recorrido (pensé que iban a quemarse si pasaba el cuarto de recorrido, pero se bancan casi hasta la mitad, no quise seguir porque entiendo que son de 20W y en teoría a mitad de recorrido andaría por 50W)...No se como aguantaron, ni la linealidad del ampli...En fin, si me puede pasar algún dato, le agradezco de antemano...Saludos !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay un hilo que habla de los parlantes LEEA. Buscalo por que ahi hay diseños de cajas para casi todos los parlantes de esa marca.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¿¿¿¿¿ Estos parámetros son posibles en un woofer de 3 pulgadas ??????? Ver los mismos aquí 








						23.64C$ 20% de DESCUENTO|AIYIMA altavoz de graves para cine en casa, Subwoofer HiFi de 3 ", 25W, 4 y 8 Ohm, 1 unidad|bass loudspeaker|subwoofer speakersspeaker loudspeaker - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				



Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , con una una caja de carga simétrica de 4º orden.


----------

